# Eure XC Kunstwerke : Stahl ist die Wahl



## Jupke (11. September 2007)

Angefeuert von einige eintragen in diesem thread http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=4840&page=533 . Zeigt eure bikes mit stahlrahmen.
Hier mein bike.


----------



## Clemens (11. September 2007)

Desgleichen viele Modellgenerationen später...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (11. September 2007)

war mal meins, ich Depp habs verkauft  
Sorry für die Plastepedalen!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (11. September 2007)

Nicht so edel wie Eure drei, dem Studentenbudget geschuldet. Aber ich hab's trotzdem lieb.


----------



## GlanDas (11. September 2007)

Die hörnchen lassen aber ein wenig den Kopf hänge 

Was das für ne Kurbel?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (11. September 2007)

Stimmt, sieht hier wirklich ziemlich komisch aus. Eigentlich genau waagerecht. Offenbar hatte ich das linke nach dem Sturz noch nicht sauber hochgedreht.
Eine Race Face Turbine Vierkant.


----------



## racejo (12. September 2007)

Stromberg schrieb:


> ...CC Posing ...



stimmt allerdings. hier gibt es inzwischen unzählige threads  wo nur bikes gepostet werden. meiner ansicht nach würden zwei reichen, also" cross country bikes" und "cross country kunstwerke". das artet hier sowas von aus. titan, carbon, stahl, specialized, grün usw. irgendwann ists auch mal gut.

es gibt doch eine gallerie, man möge dort die bikes posten. 

das zitat hab ich aus dem bundesliga thread. wo es noch richtig um racing geht


----------



## Nihil Baxter (12. September 2007)

Dann mal meine 3 Stahlbikes. Mit Reynolds 853, Ritchey Logic und True Temper OX Rohrsatz (von oben nach unten).


----------



## kleinerHai (13. September 2007)

Dann hier auch nochmal...
Breezer Lightning '97:


----------



## Dr.Dos (13. September 2007)

Mein zweites brodie, leider vor einiger Zeit verkauft. Der Rahmen fährt hier mglw. sogar noch im Forum rum:








Ich scan mal mein erstes ein, das war schlicht der Hammer.


----------



## Veloziraptor (13. September 2007)

@ Dr.Dos: Schicke Farbe.
@ all: Only steel is real.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olle Jolze (14. September 2007)

Da fällt auf, dass die meisten Stahlfahrer(mich eingeschlossen) auch ne 5-Arm compact Kurbel montiert haben .
Ich werd meins mal posten wenns fertig aufgemotzt ist.


----------



## olli (15. September 2007)

29point5:






26 folgt.


----------



## Manni1599 (26. September 2007)

*GT Avalanche 1992, True Temper GTX, GT 3D Gabel:*




*GT Richter 8.0, 1993, Tange Prestige Hauptrahmen, True Temper GTX III Hinterbau, Tange Prestige Gabel:*




Manni

PS. @racejo: Wenn Dich dieser Faden stört, solltest Du einfach nicht reinschauen!


----------



## aka (26. September 2007)

Sehr schoen, die beiden GTs. Wobei ich ersteres fuer zu sehr 'classic' halte (whoa, hat sogar noch das Bio-Pace Blatt).
Ich glaub' ich muss mal mein Bike putzen und ablichten.


----------



## Manni1599 (26. September 2007)

Nix Biopace:




Aber Du hast recht, ist schon sehr klassisch. Ist im Originalzustand, ich bewege es allerdings bei Classikerausfahrten in Hamburg auch bei Regen und Schlamm in den HaBe's. Dann weiss man wenigstens das man die nächsten Tage mit Putzen verbringen darf.......


----------



## bighit_fsr (28. September 2007)

weder wirklich alt, noch superhochwertig, funktioniert aber ganz gut:






und eigentlich muss da jetzt sogar noch ein update her, weil da ist ja jetzt der schnuckelige salsa stahlvorbau drauf....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gurkenfolie (28. September 2007)

vielleicht noch ne schwarze turbine dazu?


----------



## Exekuhtot (28. September 2007)

Hätte da noch eine Turbine in 180mm ziemlich guter Zustand......Interesse?


----------



## Raggaman (28. September 2007)

wie kann man bilder direkt posten?,also so wie das einige von euch gemacht haben,wuerde gerne auch mein bike mal zeigen wollen


----------



## Jaypeare (28. September 2007)

Bild in dein Album hochladen, dann die Zeile, die beim Bild ganz unten unter "Forums-Code" steht, in dein Posting kopieren.


----------



## aka (28. September 2007)

Raggaman schrieb:


> wie kann man bilder direkt posten?,also so wie das einige von euch gemacht haben,wuerde gerne auch mein bike mal zeigen wollen



G'Day Raggaman,

ich habe mir mal erlaubt dein wunderschönes Bike hier reinzuhängen...


----------



## olli (29. September 2007)

Trifft sich gut, dass der Thread gerade oben ist, mein Germans ist soeben (in seiner ersten, provisorischen Ausbaustufe) fertig geworden.


----------



## J-CooP (29. September 2007)

Edelstahl .................. Edelstahl nah .......... Stumpjumper geschaltet .. Stumpjumper Singlespeed


----------



## Raggaman (29. September 2007)

@Jaypeare

danke fuer deine antwort...

@aka

g'day mate how you doing so far?....,kein ding das du mein bike mal hochgeladen hast,aber das ja gar nicht mehr aktuell wollte ein ganz neues foto hochladen ..

Der tuning teufel hat wieder zugeschlagen ...


----------



## mikeonbike (30. September 2007)

ich häng mal meine kiste für schlechtwetter (genauso siehts auch aus... ) rein...

der rahmen ist ne eher seltene variante - apfelgrün und dreifach konifiziert. aufgebaut ist das ganze mit 0815 parts aus meinem hasenstall...


----------



## _stalker_ (30. September 2007)

sexy! 
ist 19" - richtig? mir leider zu groß sonst hätte ich gesagt meld dich falls du den rahmen mal loswerden willst...
find die parts gar nicht so 0815 - hey das ist immerhin ne sid und ne roox kurbel und larsen exception

edit: wie heißt der rahmen? kanns schlecht lesen. vielleicht taucht so einer in klein ja mal auf ebay auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (30. September 2007)

eldridge grade, wenn ich mich nicht täusche.


----------



## mikeonbike (30. September 2007)

jupp, das ist ein eldridge grade in 19" - mir leider eine nummer zu gross. zu dem noch einer in der 3-fach konifizierten variante. ich habe noch zwei weitere eldrige grade in 17" (beide im typischen grau-silber der zeit und nur doppelt konifiziert) in meinem hasenstall, allerdings beide nicht mehr taufrisch -  der eine beschädigt, beim anderen die sattelstütze festgegammelt. bevor einer schreit - ich war's nicht  

die sid ist von 1999. die roox aus dem gleichen jahr. die sattelklemme ist original. sattelstützenmass ist halbwegs exotisch - 27,0 mm.

ich habe tatsächlich noch einen haufen alter teile in meinem hasenstall...    

gruss mike


----------



## [email protected]!t (30. September 2007)

welch thread !!!


----------



## mete (1. Oktober 2007)




----------



## olli_s (3. Oktober 2007)

Hier mal meine beiden Stahlklassiker!

Brodie Sovereign





Rocky Mountain Blizzard






Das Brodie ist mehr zum Waldweg Tiefflug aufgebaut. Das Rocky ist mehr Alltagsbike


----------



## J-CooP (3. Oktober 2007)

Das Brodie ist absolut lecker - wunderbarer, funktioneller Mix aus alt und neu.
Nur die Aufkleber am Rahmen sind mir zu viel. Und dass durch die HS33 das CAnti Röhrchen am Sitzrohr leer bleibt ist schade.


----------



## doctor worm (3. Oktober 2007)

Klick!


----------



## Ampelhasser (3. Oktober 2007)




----------



## Marko S (3. Oktober 2007)

Da kann ich auch mit meinem gerade aufgebauten Bike mit machen, nur der Laufradsatz muss noch gebastelt werden.
Was mich Interessieren würde, auf was für ein Gewicht kommt ihr mit Stahl?
Mein neues hat mit alten Cross Max rund 10,5 Kilo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reini65 (4. Oktober 2007)

Kein Kunstwerk aber Stahl


----------



## kimpel (4. Oktober 2007)

boah das scapin ist der hammer, ich bin mal so frei:


			
				Marko S schrieb:
			
		

>


----------



## Don Trailo (4. Oktober 2007)

MEIN "ALTES" Phobia aus edlen true temper ox rohren  hängt nun an der wand da es mit titanium ersezt wurde
 war  3 jahre sehr treu


----------



## Marc B (4. Oktober 2007)

handmade in germany, mein großes bike (vieel federweg). okay, ist kein XC-Radl, bin damit jedoch bei 2 marathons (kurze distanz in saalhausen) an den start gegangen. jetzt wird es jedoch verkauft, vielleicht findet sich ja ein stahlliebhaber irgendwo...


----------



## Sahnie (4. Oktober 2007)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> MEIN "ALTES" Phobia aus edlen true temper ox rohren  hängt nun an der wand da es mit titanium ersezt wurde
> war  3 jahre sehr treu



Ein Wunder dass die Sattelstreben gehalten haben.


----------



## ralf (4. Oktober 2007)

Vielleicht kein Kunstwerk, aber zum Fahren ein Traum. XC halt.  
... und endlos zuverlässig.

Fishlips 18,5", Bj. 2000
Richey Logic Pro Rohrsatz
Mit Pedalen 12,3 Kg









Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marko S (4. Oktober 2007)

Das Marschall von Ampelhasser ist ja auch was Leckeres. 
Bei welchem Gewicht liegt so ein Edelstahlrahmen mit 600mm Oberrohr?


----------



## Jierdan (4. Oktober 2007)

Das Inbred is traumhaft und das Brodie is auch sehr chic!


----------



## Ampelhasser (4. Oktober 2007)

Marko S schrieb:


> Bei welchem Gewicht liegt so ein Edelstahlrahmen mit 600mm Oberrohr?



Danke!
Mein Rahmen (58cm OR) wiegt 2052 Gramm.

Ampel


----------



## lelebebbel (15. Oktober 2007)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> [BILD]
> MEIN "ALTES" Phobia aus edlen true temper ox rohren  hängt nun an der wand da es mit titanium ersezt wurde
> war  3 jahre sehr treu



Na sowas - wie biste denn an das Ding gekommen? Ich dachte nämlich, dass sei so ne Art Bikeshop-Eigenmarke von nem Laden hier aus Portland...

jedenfalls hab ich jetzt auch so eins, nur mit ohne Gänge





Für den umgedrehten Vorbau mit Riser gibts bestimmt bald n Strafzettel von der Stylepolizei - aber der Preis war heiss, und der Lenker is super.


----------



## Gorth (15. Oktober 2007)

Schei$$ auf deren Style, das Rad sieht geil aus!


----------



## Hotschy681 (10. Februar 2008)

holen wir doch diesen schönen Thread ins Leben zurück...





Diamond Back Axis, Custum Lackierung
X.0, XTR, Hügi 240 LRS, Steinbach, SID, Roox, Chris King...

Sattel und Pedale werden noch geändert.
Gewicht: 10,1 kg


----------



## Tippi29 (11. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

schönes Bike,was für ein Grün ist das?RAL Nr.?

Gruss
Tippi


----------



## Hotschy681 (11. Februar 2008)

Danke, wg. RAL bin ich gard nicht sicher ob 6018 od. 6024 - ich glaube ersteres... muss ich nochma gucken.


----------



## Affekopp (11. Februar 2008)

Clemens schrieb:


> Desgleichen viele Modellgenerationen später...



Ist das schönste Rad hier im kompletten MTB-News Forum  
Normalerweise finde ich die filigrane Bauweise eines Stahlrahmens eher hässlich!
Aber deins sieht echt klasse, robust und wenistens Alltagstauglich aus.

Für mein Geschmack müsst nur noch eine Marzocchi dran, dann wäre es absolut perfekt.

Frage:
Habe überall im Internet geschaut! Dein Rad hat so ein schönes KURZES Steuerrrohr. Alle neuen Blizzards die ich kenne, haben eine zu gestreckte Optik, da, das Oberrohr und das andere Rohr (dessen Name ich nicht kenne) so weit auseinander, am Steuerrohr zusammen 
laufen.
Ist die Optik von der Rahmengröße abhängig, oder hat dein Rad, eine ältere Geometrie?


----------



## Clemens (18. Februar 2008)

Die Länge des Steuerrohrs ist von der Rahmengrösse abhängig. Mein Rahmen hat 17,5 Zoll und diese Grösse gibts heute nicht mehr im Blizzardprogramm. Die heutige 18 Zoll Rahmen hat in etwa die Werte meines Frame - nur leider ein etwas längeres Steuerrohr (+1cm).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (18. Februar 2008)

Clemens schrieb:


> Die Länge des Steuerrohrs ist von der Rahmengrösse abhängig. Mein Rahmen hat 17,5 Zoll und diese Grösse gibts heute nicht mehr im Blizzardprogramm. Die heutige 18 Zoll Rahmen hat in etwa die Werte meines Frame - nur leider ein etwas längeres Steuerrohr (+1cm).


Ich finde die Steuerrohrlaenge der aktuellen Blizzards bis auf den 20.5" Rahmen normal:
http://www.bikeaction.de/xfiles/2007/geo/Blizzard-Hammer.jpg

Der 20.5" Rahmen faellt jedoch mit 175mm stark aus der Reihe - sieht dadurch auch echt bescheiden aus :-(


----------



## Affekopp (21. Februar 2008)

Clemens schrieb:


> Die Länge des Steuerrohrs ist von der Rahmengrösse abhängig. Mein Rahmen hat 17,5 Zoll und diese Grösse gibts heute nicht mehr im Blizzardprogramm. Die heutige 18 Zoll Rahmen hat in etwa die Werte meines Frame - nur leider ein etwas längeres Steuerrohr (+1cm).



Fährst ja schon mit einer etwas großen Sattelüberhöhung!? 
Optisch finde ich es wirklich Top   aber lässt es sich auch schön fahren?
Darf ich mal fragen wie groß du bist?
Und noch einen kleine Sache: gehören wirklich alle Räder DIR die du Online gestellt hast oder wurde nur jedesmal der Rahmen getauscht. 
Die Ausstattungen sind ja schon relativ ähnlich.


----------



## bugmtb (21. Februar 2008)

Mein Ritchey P21 im neuen Look


----------



## Hotschy681 (21. Februar 2008)

bugmtb schrieb:


> Mein Ritchey P21 im neuen Look



sehr lecker - neu lackiert (lackieren lassen)?


----------



## CSB (21. Februar 2008)

Wirklich schön das P21


----------



## cluso (21. Februar 2008)

In Memorian:





 

(im Nachhinein betrachtet der schönste, beste, schnellste Aufbau).


----------



## Hotschy681 (21. Februar 2008)

verkauft oder geklaut?


----------



## xc-mtb (21. Februar 2008)

Warum keine Ritchey Girder Laufräder an das Ritchey?

Hätte da evtl. noch nen Satz abzugeben!
Sonst echt nen schöner Aufbau. Ich find immer nur Ritcheys die zu klein sind. Oder ich hab kein Geld


Gruß

Matze


----------



## bugmtb (21. Februar 2008)

Hotschy681 schrieb:


> sehr lecker - neu lackiert (lackieren lassen)?




Originalzustand , da ich den Rahmen vor 3 Jahren "neu" bekommen habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (21. Februar 2008)

91iger Stumpjumper, frisch gepulvert  , ich muß nur leider auf besseres Wetter warten


----------



## Reini65 (21. Februar 2008)

Das Ritchey ist ein Traum


----------



## Carcassonne (21. Februar 2008)

Auch von mir volle Punktzahl für das Ritchey. Klasse


----------



## cluso (22. Februar 2008)

Hotschy681 schrieb:


> verkauft oder geklaut?



Rahmen hat das Zeitliche gesegnet.


----------



## Clemens (22. Februar 2008)

Affekopp schrieb:


> Fährst ja schon mit einer etwas großen Sattelüberhöhung!?
> Optisch finde ich es wirklich Top   aber lässt es sich auch schön fahren?
> Darf ich mal fragen wie groß du bist?
> Und noch einen kleine Sache: gehören wirklich alle Räder DIR die du Online gestellt hast oder wurde nur jedesmal der Rahmen getauscht.
> Die Ausstattungen sind ja schon relativ ähnlich.



Die Sattelüberhöhung ist genau 4cm - also halb so wild. Auf dem Foto oben sieht es wirklich nach mehr aus, weil das Bike hinten wohl etwa höher steht. Ich bin 176cm kurz und das Blizzard in 17,5 Zoll passt von der Geo wirklich perfekt. 

Zum Fahreindruck: Kann das Bike hier nur mit den direkten Vorgängern in meinem Fuhrpark (Storck Rebel Carbon, Rotwild RCC 0.1, Grossman CC05, Steppenwolf Tundra) vergleichen und dagegen schneidet der Blizzard sehr gut ab. Ist mit dem besten Bike das ich je hatte - einem Sunn Rebel Ende der 90er Jahre - direkt vergleichbar.  Sehr agil zu fahren,  gut steuerbar, extrem steigfähig.  Der Rahmen ist sehr steif, hat aber nicht die zum Teil gnadenlose Härte der Vorgänger - sehr angenehm zu fahren, das extreme Sloping ist wirklich gut im verblocktem Gelände.  Ich bin immer wieder überrascht, wenn ich mal wieder ein Alu- oder Carbon-HT eines Freundes gefahren habe, wie schön sich Stahl als Rahmenmaterial fahren lässt (trotzdem hat sich irgendwie Titan + Rewel als nächster Aufbau seit einiger Zeit ganz hinten im meinem Hirn festgesetzt und beginnt sich nach vorne durchzuarbeiten).

Der einzige Nachteil ist das vergleichsweise mit knapp unter 2kG doch recht hohe Rahmengewicht. Der Frame ist sehr gut geschweisst und hat eine schöne schlagfeste Pulverung (schlägt auch aufs Gewicht).

Um Deine zweite Frage zu beantworten: Ja die Bikes in meiner Galerie (überwiegend in der alten Fotogalerie) sind und waren meine Bikes der vergangenen Jahre. Momentan fahre und besitze ich aber nur noch den Blizzard und das Rotwild RFC 0.4. Das blaue Element ist abgebaut (die Teile sind jetzt überwiegend auf dem Blizzard) und der Frame hängt in meinem Wohnzimmer.


----------



## aka (22. Februar 2008)

cluso schrieb:


> Rahmen hat das Zeitliche gesegnet.


Oh shit - Irreparabel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (22. Februar 2008)

aka schrieb:


> Oh shit - Irreparabel?



Wohl schon noch reparabel, aber ob es sich lohnt?

War Gevatter Eisenoxid mit im Spiel. 

Kettenstrebe durchgerostet.


----------



## Affekopp (22. Februar 2008)

Clemens schrieb:


> Die Sattelüberhöhung ist genau 4cm - also halb so wild. Auf dem Foto oben sieht es wirklich nach mehr aus, weil das Bike hinten wohl etwa höher steht. Ich bin 176cm kurz und das Blizzard in 17,5 Zoll passt von der Geo wirklich perfekt...
> ... (trotzdem hat sich irgendwie Titan + Rewel als nächster Aufbau seit einiger Zeit ganz hinten im meinem Hirn festgesetzt und beginnt sich nach vorne durchzuarbeiten).
> 
> Der einzige Nachteil ist das vergleichsweise mit knapp unter 2kG doch recht hohe Rahmengewicht. Der Frame ist sehr gut geschweisst und hat eine schöne schlagfeste Pulverung (schlägt auch aufs Gewicht).



Ich muss wirklich sagen, dass du einen sehr guten Fahrrad Geschmack hast  

Ein Rewel geistert mir auch schon die ganze Zeit im Kopf rum. 
Finanziel für einen Titan Rahmen absolute Spitzenklassen aber für einen Studenten leider in unerreichbarer Ferne  

Was machst du dann eigentlich mit deinem Blizzard Frame?


----------



## bugmtb (22. Februar 2008)

Und hier noch die kombination mit dem Softtail


----------



## Clemens (22. Februar 2008)

Affekopp schrieb:


> Ich muss wirklich sagen, dass du einen sehr guten Fahrrad Geschmack hast
> 
> Ein Rewel geistert mir auch schon die ganze Zeit im Kopf rum.
> Finanziel für einen Titan Rahmen absolute Spitzenklassen aber für einen Studenten leider in unerreichbarer Ferne
> ...



Auch für einen Ex-Studenten und jetzt seit xx Jahren steuergebeuteltem (nein ich war nie in diversen Fürstentümern!!) ist ein Rewel-Frame nicht aus der Hosentasche zu finanzieren!!! Wird bei mir wohl noch mindestens bis zum kommenden Winter dauern, bis sich in der Richtung eventuell was bewegt. Der Blizzardframe ist dann sicherlich zu verkaufen.


----------



## Hotschy681 (22. Februar 2008)

bugmtb schrieb:


> Und hier noch die kombination mit dem Softtail



Hör auf uns zu quälen  

Sehr schick, alle beide!!!


----------



## Manni1599 (25. Februar 2008)

Wo wir grade bei den etwas älteren Bikes sind:
GT Avalanche 1990 (Tange Prestige), frisch restauriert:







PS. Die Ritcheys sind ein Traum!


----------



## Don Trailo (25. Februar 2008)

ein traum geworden dein gt


----------



## Catsoft (25. Februar 2008)

Hier Mal mein neuer Liebling. Das Teil ist die absolute Granate 




Ich hab inzwischen Spacer raus genommen 

Und noch Mal im Einsatz:


----------



## Don Trailo (25. Februar 2008)

@Catsoft  

 hatte auch mal eins.... eines seiner ersten, als er zu r.m bye bye sagte
 wurde mir geklaut 
 dein bike verleiht flügel


----------



## Catsoft (25. Februar 2008)

Mit dem Ding steuert man wie ein Adler durch die Trails. Unglaublich 

Bin gerade in Verhandlung wg. Umstieg auf Titan (zusätzlich)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sahnie (25. Februar 2008)

Vielleicht kein Kunstwerk. Aber aus Zeiten als Rahmen und Gabel noch die gleiche Farbe hatten und auch kleine Details (Bremse in Decalfarbe) bei günstigen Rädern beachtet wurden. Hat mich neu 110 Euro gekostet. Trotzdem wollte ich es mal einstellen. Material ist Tange Oversize. Gruppe Suntour XC Expert.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Hotschy681 (25. Februar 2008)

@ catsoft:

Sehr schick - was wiegt denn das Radl?

Gruß René


----------



## Catsoft (25. Februar 2008)

Hotschy681 schrieb:


> @ catsoft:
> 
> Sehr schick - was wiegt denn das Radl?
> 
> Gruß René



Das Rad wiegt so wie auf dem Bild 11 Kg. Da ginge noch was, aber der Rahmen ist mit 19xx Gr. nicht unbedingt ein Leichtgewicht.

Robert


----------



## Ti-Max (26. Februar 2008)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Hier Mal mein neuer Liebling. Das Teil ist die absolute Granate
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wunderschön das DeKerf. Gehörte vor 10 Jahren zu meinen absoluten Traumrädern, insbesondere in der Farbe.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## cluso (26. Februar 2008)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Hier Mal mein neuer Liebling. Das Teil ist die absolute Granate
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bitte  den Thread schliessen und oben anpinnen.

Wie sagt der Engländer: Nothing more to say.

Danke


----------



## cluso (26. Februar 2008)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Mit dem Ding steuert man wie ein Adler durch die Trails. Unglaublich
> 
> Bin gerade in Verhandlung wg. Umstieg auf Titan (zusätzlich)



Da ist der Modellname sowieso Programm.


----------



## Catsoft (27. Februar 2008)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Mit dem Ding steuert man wie ein Adler durch die Trails. Unglaublich
> 
> Bin gerade in Verhandlung wg. Umstieg auf Titan (zusätzlich)



Der Titanrahmen ist mit all titanium seatsay geordert. Wird dann im anderen Faden gezeigt


----------



## Tippi29 (27. Februar 2008)

Sahnie schrieb:


> Vielleicht kein Kunstwerk. Aber aus Zeiten als Rahmen und Gabel noch die gleiche Farbe hatten und auch kleine Details (Bremse in Decalfarbe) bei günstigen Rädern beachtet wurden. Hat mich neu 110 Euro gekostet. Trotzdem wollte ich es mal einstellen. Material ist Tange Oversize. Gruppe Suntour XC Expert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schönes altes Bike.Sogar noch mit Skinwall. 

Gruss
Tippi


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Februar 2008)

bugmtb schrieb:


> Und hier noch die kombination mit dem Softtail



die gehoeren BEIDE dir? boar du @!#$#@[email protected]#[email protected]! den faden koent ihr abschneiden, doppelknoten drauf und fertig. sorry aber besser als DIE beiden wurde und wird es nimmer PUNKT! AUS! FERTIG!

ach ja ... sag blos net wo du wohnst sonst komm ich vorbei und wech sind sie ))) lass dir sogar meine karbong moehre da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## breeze (27. Februar 2008)

DE KERF 

PORNO !!!

Wie nennt sich die Farbe oder Ral- Nr. , hamm wolln.


----------



## Catsoft (27. Februar 2008)

breeze schrieb:


> DE KERF
> 
> PORNO !!!
> 
> Wie nennt sich die Farbe oder Ral- Nr. , hamm wolln.



Die Farbe nennt sich Tangerine und wird angeblich von  Toxic Harold lackiert.


----------



## kettenknecht (27. Februar 2008)

Catsoft schrieb:


>



ein wunderschöner rahmen, aber auch an alle anderen danke, ein toller thread mit wirklich schönen bikes...


----------



## Don Trailo (28. Februar 2008)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Der Titanrahmen ist mit all titanium seatsay geordert. Wird dann im anderen Faden gezeigt




 oh ja das freuen wir uns doch


----------



## reule2 (1. März 2008)

OldiebutGoldie
...ein Fass ohne Boden !!















​


----------



## gurkenfolie (1. März 2008)

wow

für mich eins der glaubwürdigsten bikes hier im forum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bugmtb (1. März 2008)

Sehr schönes Ritchey  
Das P20 fehlt noch in meiner Sammlung


----------



## RetroRider (11. März 2008)

So, mein Pele ist fertig. Ist zwar weder alt noch edel, aber es fährt. Außerdem muß das abschreckend hohe Niveau hier nach den 3 sehr geilen Ritcheys mal wieder gesenkt werden.


----------



## Matze. (11. März 2008)

> ein wunderschöner rahmen, aber auch an alle anderen danke, ein toller thread mit wirklich schönen bikes...




Da habe ich mich mal wieder richtig gefreut, daß ich den Rahmen von catsoft schon vor Monaten im Fremdgeher Thread bei den Rockys gesehen habe  der ist wirklich der Traum von einem Traum 

Ich glaube die meisten zitieren den einfach weil man sich nicht sattsehen kann


----------



## Felixxx (12. März 2008)

Der Rahmen mag ja ganz nett sein - aber der Aufbau ist doch eine mittlere Katastrophe  
- Lenkerüberhöhung wie beim Hollandrad
- Kabelbinder am Oberrohr
- Reifen nicht gleich montiert (Schriftzüge am Ventil unterschiedlich)
- silberne Kettenblätter hinter dem großen Schwarzen (sieht aus wie Alivio)

Ich find's schade, dass nur aufgrund irgendeines "trendigen" oder "kultigen" Schriftzuges auf dem Geröhr so ein Hype darum gemacht wird...

Kunstwerke sehen für mich anders aus - vor allem mit mehr Liebe zum Detail, sorgfältiger aufgebaut etc.






[/QUOTE]

bugmtb seins 

Das ist für mich ein richtiges Kunstwerk, Felixxx


----------



## Matze. (12. März 2008)

> Der Rahmen mag ja ganz nett sein - aber der Aufbau ist doch eine mittlere Katastrophe




Finde ich nicht, Katastrophen sind andere Sachen 




> - Lenkerüberhöhung wie beim Hollandrad




Täuscht, wie ich finde stark durch die Hörnchen, aber warum muß es racemaßig aussehen 



> - Kabelbinder am Oberrohr



Der gehört weg.



> - Reifen nicht gleich montiert (Schriftzüge am Ventil unterschiedlich)
> - silberne Kettenblätter hinter dem großen Schwarzen (sieht aus wie Alivio)



Wäre wohl ein leichtes zu ändern, aber das mit dem Ventil sehen doch nur die Spezialisten der Experten


----------



## Manni1599 (13. März 2008)

Da ich den Fahrer der "Hollandrades" persönlich kenne (das Rad natürlich auch) muss ich sagen:
1. Lenkerüberhöhung ist definitiv nicht vorhanden, das Foto täuscht da ein wenig.
2. Das Rad wird racemäßig bewegt - garantiert.
Und wers nicht glauben mag, kann ja mal versuchen dran zu bleiben.... 



(ich war mal so frei und hab ein Foto geklaut.)


----------



## olli (16. März 2008)

Nachdem ich im letzten Jahr sehr viel mit meinem Marin unterwegs war, habe ich es nach dem www.schlaflosimsattel.de Rennen verkauft und einige andere Räder probiert. Ich habe dann 2008 ein neues 07er GT Zaskar aufgebau, mit dem ich recht zufrieden bin, aber als ich den Marin Rahmen neulich bei ebay sah, mußte ich ihn haben. 

Das Rad fährt sich fantastisch. Die Gabel ist natürlich nicht ganz der Bringer, ohne Dämpfung gleicht sie eher einem Gummiball, die bleibt so lange, bis ich eine vernünftige silberne Luftgebel (R7, Reba, ...) gefunden habe.

Die Reifen sind superschnell - solange es ganz trocken ist, würde ich damit jede Strecke, die keinen großen Anteil an Wurzeln oder steinige Trails hat, fahren, je mehr Forstautobahnen, desto schneller. Allerdings werde ich noch einen zweiten Laufradsatz mit leichten 2.1er oder 1.95er Stollenreifen besorgen.


----------



## MarcoFibr (16. März 2008)

Anbei mein neuer Stahlhobel:
Kona Explosiv
Manitou R7
XT Kurbel
X0 Drehgriffe
Syntace Duraflite Carbon
Carbonstütze
Hope Schnellspanner

Spacer werden noch getauscht  

Freu mich schon auf die erste Fahrt !


----------



## Geisterfahrer (16. März 2008)

Schick, schick!


----------



## schuberth1 (17. März 2008)

Hier mein Klassiker:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (17. März 2008)

Moin!
Zurück von Malle mit ein paar Kilomtern in den Beinen, das DK Ti am Anflug.



Felixxx schrieb:


> Der Rahmen mag ja ganz nett sein - aber der Aufbau ist doch eine mittlere Katastrophe
> - Lenkerüberhöhung wie beim Hollandrad



Da täuscht die Perspektive und es ist ja auch schon ein kleinerer Spacer drin. Ich fahre im Allgemeinen eher wenig Überhöhung und das schon seid dem Anfang der 90ziger. Der Vorteil von maximaler Sattelüberhöhung und ellenlanger Vorbauten hat sich mir noch nie erschlossen. Was zählt ist die Zeit und da spielt Bequemlichkeit auch eine Rolle, besonders wenn man keine 40 mehr ist und eh kurze Arme hat  
Und über die Steigfähigkeit sollte sich mal keiner Sorgen machen. Beine und Technik sind wichtiger als Sattelüberhöhung 



Felixxx schrieb:


> - Kabelbinder am Oberrohr



Leider klapperte die Leitung und ein Rad ist zum Fahren da, nicht (nur) zum angucken.



Felixxx schrieb:


> - Reifen nicht gleich montiert (Schriftzüge am Ventil unterschiedlich)



DAS war sogar Absicht. Bin halt im Innersten doch ein Anarcho.



Felixxx schrieb:


> - silberne Kettenblätter hinter dem großen Schwarzen (sieht aus wie Alivio)



Da hast du Recht und das ist geändert. Hatte erst kein Geld für ein neues Blatt und dann keine Zeit für ein neues Foto.

Jetzt warte ich erst mal auf das Erpresserschreiben für mein Neues  

Robert


----------



## Felixxx (17. März 2008)

Hi Robert,

habe mich vielleicht ein wenig ungeschickt ausgedrückt in meinem posting.
Ich hatte nie die Absicht, dem Besitzer dieses bikes zu nahe zu treten  Was mich zu meinem posting bewogen hat, ist, dass jeder sofort nach Kunstwerk schreit, sobald ein "exklusiver" Namen auf dem Geröhr steht...
Das bike in diesem Zustand ohne diesen Schriftzug wäre in diesem fred hundertprozentig verrissen worden...

Nichts für ungut - kann Deiner Argumentation folgen. Ist ja ein ordentliches bike und Deine sportlichen Leistungen unterstreichen dies  

Angenehmen Abend noch, Felixxx


----------



## Matze. (18. März 2008)

> Ist ja ein ordentliches bike




Nicht geschimpft ist gelobt genug 





> silberne Kettenblätter hinter dem großen Schwarzen (sieht aus wie Alivio)
> 
> Da hast du Recht und das ist geändert. Hatte erst kein Geld für ein neues Blatt und dann keine Zeit für ein neues Foto.



Kann ich mir vorstellen, so ein teures Kettenblatt aber auch, das hätte den Preis für das Bike sicher ins unermessliche getrieben


----------



## RetroRider (18. März 2008)

Schwarze Sprühfarbe für meine Deore-Ersatzblätter steht schon auf dem Einkaufszettel...  
Ich kann mit dem DeKerf aber auch nicht viel anfangen. Das weiße GT und das Wheeler sind da schon interessanter.
Mein Marin hab ich im aktuellen Zustand (2 Radgrößen ) schon im 29er-Forum gepostet, aber hier passt´s auch rein.


----------



## felixthewolf (18. März 2008)

schei? auf den buchstabendreher, ich hab wenigstens stollen am reifen  

mein CX:



(draufklicken für mehr)

lange hats gedauert bis ich mir eingestehen konnte, dass stahl doch ein geeignetes rahmematerial ist.

felix


----------



## cluso (19. März 2008)

@Felix


Sprachlos


----------



## Don Trailo (19. März 2008)

felixthewolf schrieb:


> lange hats gedauert bis ich mir eingestehen konnte, dass stahl doch ein geeignetes rahmematerial ist.
> 
> felix




 
ja gewisse erleuchtungen hat man erst wenn man was versucht.....jaja.....
tolles gesampaket hast du da, auch die gabel> besser gehts nicht felix 
 ich mag die SYCIP macher echt gut ,bauen soliden stahl und ti  seit jahren und habe ihre kleine insel am grossen bikeozean.
......und der preis ihrer frames ist echt fair


----------



## Matze. (20. März 2008)

> lange hats gedauert bis ich mir eingestehen konnte, dass stahl doch ein geeignetes rahmematerial ist.




So ist es jetzt mit Carbon, da kommen die abenteuerlichsten Vorbehalte, aber in ein paar Jahren hat sich das Material im High-End Bereich gegen Alu zu nahezu 100% durchgesetzt. 
So werden mit der Zeit immer mehr Biker bemerken daß jedes Material, besonders auch Stahl seine Vorzüge hat.


----------



## schuberth1 (20. März 2008)

felixthewolf schrieb:


> schei? auf den buchstabendreher, ich hab wenigstens stollen am reifen
> 
> mein CX:
> 
> ...



Naja, ein Crossrad eben, so überflüssig wie ein Trike. Nicht Fisch nicht Fleisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matze. (20. März 2008)

> Naja, ein Crossrad eben, so überflüssig wie ein Trike. Nicht Fisch nicht Fleisch.




Aber bitte, Du kannst ein Crossrad doch nicht mit einem Trike vergleichen , ein Trike vereint alle  Nachteile eines Motorrades mit allen  Nachteilen eines Autos .
Dagegen ist das Crossrad ein Vielseitigkeitswunder.

Ich finde das Teil echt mal originell


----------



## schuberth1 (20. März 2008)

Na klar ist es orginell. Aber eben nicht als Rennrad zu gebrauchen, dafür zu schwer und als Mountainbike auch nicht, mit dem Lenker und den Reifen.

Also, wie ein Trike.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (20. März 2008)

Ich finde, wenn man schon diverse MTBs hat, kann man sich auch mal ein "überflüssiges" CX zulegen, zumal mit dem Traumrahmen.
Es geht doch in erster Linie um Spaß und nicht nur um Nutzen. Und Spaß macht der Bock sicher.


----------



## schuberth1 (20. März 2008)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Ich finde, wenn man schon diverse MTBs hat, kann man sich auch mal ein "überflüssiges" CX zulegen, zumal mit dem Traumrahmen.
> Es geht doch in erster Linie um Spaß und nicht nur um Nutzen. Und Spaß macht der Bock sicher.



Klar kann man(n).
Ich warte nur auf das erste Einrad aus Titan mit Scheibenbremse.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (20. März 2008)

Das gehört aber dann in den anderen Thread.


----------



## Nihil Baxter (20. März 2008)

Update meines RM Hammer von 1993:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doctor worm (20. März 2008)

schuberth1 schrieb:


> Klar kann man(n).
> Ich warte nur auf das erste Einrad aus Titan mit Scheibenbremse.



Keine Scheibenbremse, dafür Titan und n 29er! 







Ich finds klasse!


----------



## schuberth1 (21. März 2008)

doctor worm schrieb:


> Keine Scheibenbremse, dafür Titan und n 29er!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich hab´s gewußt


----------



## Catsoft (24. März 2008)

War heute auf Verwandtschaftbesuch 





Robert


----------



## Henrie (26. März 2008)

Catsoft schrieb:


> War heute auf Verwandtschaftbesuch
> 
> Robert



Endlich ein schmutziges. Sehr schön!
Nette Verwandtschaft


----------



## Fabeymer (28. März 2008)

Nihil Baxter schrieb:


> Update meines RM Hammer von 1993:



 

Wirklich wunderschön!


----------



## Catsoft (7. April 2008)

Bei CNC gibts übrigens gerade Scapin im Angebot...


----------



## JensXTR (7. April 2008)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Bei CNC gibts übrigens gerade Scapin im Angebot...



Schon traurig das jetzt auch schon Scapin verramscht wird...


----------



## gurkenfolie (7. April 2008)

felixthewolf schrieb:


> schei? auf den buchstabendreher, ich hab wenigstens stollen am reifen
> 
> mein CX:
> 
> ...



du hast ein steifes kettenglied


----------



## JensXTR (18. April 2008)

So nun ist mein neuer Stahlracer fertig... Die erste Ausfahrt war ein Genuß...


----------



## xc-mtb (18. April 2008)

Sehr schönes Scapin,
hast du es neu lackieren oder Pulvern lassen, bei ebay ging glaub ich kürzlich ein solcher Rahmen in blau weg.

saubere Arbeit, nur die Kurbel gefällt mir nicht so.

Gruß

Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensXTR (18. April 2008)

xc-mtb schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Scapin,
> hast du es neu lackieren oder Pulvern lassen, bei ebay ging glaub ich kürzlich ein solcher Rahmen in blau weg.
> 
> saubere Arbeit, nur die Kurbel gefällt mir nicht so.
> ...




Dankeschön!!!  

Ich lasse in letzter Zeit nur noch lackieren der Glanz ist einfach der Hammer, der Rahmen hat in Summe 3 Schichten Klarlack... Eine nach der ersten Lackierung und mit nochmal zwei Schichten sind die Aufkleber geschützt. 

Den Rahmen war leicht gebraucht und den hat mir der Händler meines Vertrauens angeboten. Aber eben grau und mit der Farbe konnte ich nichts anfangen!!


----------



## [email protected]!t (18. April 2008)

gail !!!!


----------



## Hotschy681 (18. April 2008)

@ jens' scapin 
*chapeau*


----------



## CSB (18. April 2008)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hellspawn (19. April 2008)

sehr schön. Nur Aluschrauben am Vorbau würde ich mich nicht. trauen.


----------



## aka (19. April 2008)

Geiles Rad (ich versteh' echt nicht warum so viele Räder schwarz sind)!

Kleinigkeiten: ich hätte im Lenkbereich auf die grünen Schrauben verzichtet, die Zebranokons sind schon Blickfang genug (wozu die Kurbel übrigens gut passt), und das gelb vom Roox Lenker beißt sich a weng mit dem schönen (Melonen?)gelb.


----------



## JensXTR (19. April 2008)

aka schrieb:


> Geiles Rad (ich versteh' echt nicht warum so viele Räder schwarz sind)!
> 
> Kleinigkeiten: ich hätte im Lenkbereich auf die grünen Schrauben verzichtet, die Zebranokons sind schon Blickfang genug (wozu die Kurbel übrigens gut passt), und das gelb vom Roox Lenker beißt sich a weng mit dem schönen (Melonen?)gelb.



Der Grund für grüne Schrauben ist das sich Grün durchs ganze Rad zieht!!!

siehe Naben:


----------



## Catsoft (19. April 2008)

Das Rad ist sowas von geil.


----------



## gurkenfolie (19. April 2008)

schwarze parts wären da passender.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (19. April 2008)

gurkenfolie schrieb:


> schwarze parts wären da passender.



Nee finde ich.

Hätte aber auf die Zebra-Nokons verzichtet.


Übrigens: Das Rad ist der Hammer.

Viel Liebe für Details und edelste Zutaten.

Auf das das Gefährt lange lange hält und dir gefällt. 

Happy Trails


----------



## der Steelman (23. April 2008)

das ist mein stahlbaby es ist 12jahre und muß  lieb umsorgt werden  








[/URL][/IMG]










[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Jako (23. April 2008)

Hallo, hier ist mal mein "Stahlrenner" für mich ist es ein Kunstwerk, besonders zum Rahmen ist es echt eine emotionale Verbindung - ich würde ihn niiieee verkaufen...... Das Foto ist nicht mehr ganz aktuell, mittlerweile habe ich die Kurbel schwarz eloxieren lassen und schwarze Kettenblattschrauben verbaut. 2 Flaschenhalter hat es auch bekommen  ach ja - 10,3 kg


----------



## der Steelman (23. April 2008)

ich würde auch meinen um keinen preis verkaufen hängen ne menge erinnerungen dran  will ih endlich fahren aber kein hartes gelände

*Stahl forever*


----------



## gerolf (24. April 2008)

Meins:






Seins:






G.


----------



## gtbiker (24. April 2008)

das surly ist echt gut! gratulation dem Erbauer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hellspawn (24. April 2008)

was ist das an dem blauen denn für ne Gabel? Und zeig doch mal das Ritchey Rennrad her.


----------



## sal.paradise (26. April 2008)

Hellspawn schrieb:


> was ist das an dem blauen denn für ne Gabel?



Na ne Waltworks-Gabel. Und die sieht fragil aus, ja. Aber sie ist tatsächlich seitensteif und komfortabel. Und ziemlich leicht. Wie auch der Rahmen ;-)


----------



## gerolf (27. April 2008)

gtbiker schrieb:


> das surly ist echt gut! gratulation dem Erbauer!



Danke, danke. Fährt sich netterweise auch richtig gut, Marathons kann es auch, wenn es will...


----------



## Olllli (27. April 2008)

Schönen Gruß
Olllli


----------



## johns4 (1. Mai 2008)

So, hier seht ihr einmal mein KHS Stahlbike. Es hat schon einige Jahre und Trails auf dem Buckel, ist aber immer noch sehr angenehm zu fahren. Und ... ich mag es so sehr, es hängen halt viele Erinnerungen daran  











grüsse 
pascal


----------



## cluso (1. Mai 2008)

Schönes schnörkelloses Softtail.

Die Bilder vermitteln schöne Trails und viel Spaß.


----------



## maggi>B (1. Mai 2008)

Bike und Landschaft sind sehr schön.


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Mai 2008)

Oja! sehr schick... ein softtail haette ich auch gerne mal, aber was gibt es da fuer moeglichkeiten?
- ritchey (wohernehmen!?!?!?)
- dein khs (ebenso woher?)
- moots (jaaa das ginge...)
sosnt noch vorschlaege?


----------



## Don Trailo (2. Mai 2008)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Oja! sehr schick... ein softtail haette ich auch gerne mal, aber was gibt es da fuer moeglichkeiten?
> - ritchey (wohernehmen!?!?!?)
> - dein khs (ebenso woher?)
> - moots (jaaa das ginge...)
> sosnt noch vorschlaege?



schönes st 
 - khs hats ab und an auf ebay.com (neu)
 dean(halt ti, gerade z.zt in der ebucht)


----------



## aka (3. Mai 2008)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Oja! sehr schick... ein softtail haette ich auch gerne mal, aber was gibt es da fuer moeglichkeiten?
> - ritchey (wohernehmen!?!?!?)
> - dein khs (ebenso woher?)
> - moots (jaaa das ginge...)
> sosnt noch vorschlaege?



"Edelziege" baut auch sehr geile Softtails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (3. Mai 2008)

aka schrieb:


> "Edelziege" baut auch sehr geile Softtails


 
..... doch preislich sehr exklusiv


----------



## Gorth (3. Mai 2008)

sagt mal gibt es hier keinen der ein Salsa Ala Carte fährt? Würde gern mal ein paar Bilder und evtl. auch Fahreindrücke sehen/lesen.


----------



## magas (5. Mai 2008)

meins:


----------



## aka (6. Mai 2008)

Herrliches Kona!

Nicht so edel und sicher kein Kunstwerk - mein Rad fuer alles:






Der Sattel passt farblich nicht, aber ist dafuer recht bequem


----------



## gerolf (15. August 2008)

Nichts los hier oder was?

Dieser Rahmen entstand im Eigenbau, bei einem Rahmenbaukurs unter Dietmar Hertels Leitung.




































Vorgaben: Hardtail für mehr. Kurz und wendig.
Etwas später sieht das dann so aus:































Aufgebaut mit allem was man braucht.

Rohrsatz: "Zona und aufwärts."
Rahmengewicht gepulvert inkl. Innenverlegung Bremszug (ohne Hohlraumkonservierung): 1980g
Tretlagermuffe: Long Shen
Ausfallenden: Ritchey 3D
Bremsaufnahme: Wiesmann

Gabel: Reba Team
Laufräder: White Industries MI6/Sapim Laser/DT XR4.2d/Alunippel
Antrieb: Sram X.9, 36 (Surly) auf 11-32 (XT)
Bremsen: Formula Oro Bianco
Vorbau: Nitto
Stütze: Thomson
Steuersatz: Platzhalter
Lenker: Easton EA70

Selbstbau: unbezahlbar.

Und fährt sich ganz nett. 






Gerolf


----------



## ZeFlo (15. August 2008)

... die maske steht euch






mein könig 

zu erwähnen wäre noch dass der nitto vorbau auch stählern ist, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht. 

allerschönstesradl
flo


----------



## gerolf (15. August 2008)

floibex schrieb:


> ... die maske steht euch mein könig



Ergebensten Dank, St. Florian, sie wurde auch ganz sicher nur für's Bild aufgesetzt. 

Der Nitto ist eisern, sicher.

G.


----------



## cluso (15. August 2008)

Wahnsinn.


Kannst du mir mehr Details mitteilen?

Wo gemacht, kostenpunkt etc? Gern auch per PM.


Danke


----------



## ZeFlo (15. August 2008)

cluso schrieb:


> Wahnsinn.
> 
> 
> Kannst du mir mehr Details mitteilen?
> ...



... guggsdu hier, zork-dort-Zurkoe-hier hat da 'nen schönen fred zum thema erstellt. die initilae inschpiehratiion für king gerolf, wenn mich ein altersschwaches hirn nicht foppt.

ciao
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xc-mtb (15. August 2008)

Sehr schönes Rad. Was ich richtig gut finde ist die sinnvolle Beachtung von Details wie den Zuganschlägen am Steuerrohr. Dann verkratzt da auch nichts.

Schönes Actionfoto ebenfalls.

Gruß

Matthias

Keep the steel real


----------



## Sahnie (15. August 2008)

Schön, nur möchte ich auf einem von mir selbst gemachten Rahmen nicht den Berg runterfahren. Ich kriege ja noch nicht mal einen Topfkuchen hin. Dann lieber einen Rahmen von bekifften Taiwanesen.


----------



## caneloni (15. August 2008)

Hallo Leute,

wirklich schöne Bikes hier zu sehen!!! Bin beeindruckt!
Hier mal mein Pulcro - Handmade in Germany. Dieses Bike bin ich bis vor zwei Jahren so gefahren wie auf den Bildern zu sehen. Wog 9,8 kg komplett. Jetzt ist es gerade wieder im Neuaufbau mit original Pulcro-Starrgabel, Tune, King und XTR. Will es für nächstes Jahr wieder komplett haben...


----------



## Tippi29 (15. August 2008)

Hallo

Feines Bike,schade das es PULCRO nicht mehr gibt.

Gruss
Tippi


----------



## Don Trailo (15. August 2008)

@gerolf
 bellissima!!


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (16. August 2008)

Der Eigenbaurahmen ist echt geil! Sehr schon dokumentiert mit schönen Fotos!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (16. August 2008)

floibex schrieb:


> ... guggsdu hier, zork-dort-Zurkoe-hier hat da 'nen schönen fred zum thema erstellt. die initilae inschpiehratiion für king gerolf, wenn mich ein altersschwaches hirn nicht foppt.
> 
> ciao
> flo



Viele Dank.


----------



## panzer-oddo (16. August 2008)

Hallo,

weiß und schwarz..








gruß ali


----------



## Tippi29 (16. August 2008)

Hallo,

das IF in weiß  ein Traum!
Was ist das für ein Rahmen beim schwarzen?
Hinten Disc und HS33?Interessant.

Gruss
Tippi


----------



## panzer-oddo (16. August 2008)

Tippi29 schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Rahmen beim schwarzen?


Das ist ein Scott Pro only (oder so ähnlich) von 1990, aus ishiwata triple butted, tolle geometrie!

ich war halt zu faul um die Scheibe vom Laufrad  zu Schrauben

gruß ali


----------



## Reini65 (16. August 2008)

Das Pulcro ist ein Traum


----------



## Affekopp (17. August 2008)

@gerolf:

Habe mir den Link von dem anderen selbstbauforum durchgelesen!

Nur mal eine Frage: Es wird ja die Muffentechnik empfohlen. Ich kann nur
bei deinem Rahmen keine Muffen erkennen (außer am Tretlager)

Hattets du schon Vorkenntnisse im Bereich Metallverarbeitung!

Großes Kompliment an deinen Hammergeilen Rahmen...

Das geilste und individuellste Teil hier im Forum


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. August 2008)

aka schrieb:


> "Edelziege" baut auch sehr geile Softtails



leider zu schwer und nenene, das teil hat ja ein lager... sowas ist finde ich kein softtail. softtail ist aus feinstem stahl oder titan, dann brauchts au kein lager. das macht es doch gerade aus.


----------



## daddy yo yo (18. August 2008)

gerolf schrieb:


>


sehr fein!  vorbau, stütze und kurbel in schwarz, dann fände ich es perfekt!


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (23. August 2008)

Mein Cove!:love
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## gerolf (24. August 2008)

floibex schrieb:


> ... guggsdu hier, zork-dort-Zurkoe-hier hat da 'nen schönen fred zum thema erstellt. die initilae inschpiehratiion für king gerolf, wenn mich ein altersschwaches hirn nicht foppt.



Welch hartes Los, es foppt dich. Es gab mal im Tourforum nen Thread vor Jahren...zum verlinkten Kurs war ich dann schon angemeldet und mußte absagen.



Affekopp schrieb:


> @gerolf:
> 
> Habe mir den Link von dem anderen selbstbauforum durchgelesen!
> 
> ...



Dankedanke, ja ein paar sonst geile gibt's schon noch...

Beim Kurs kannst du schon ziemlich frei entscheiden, du mußt es nur zeitlich schaffen und es sollte sinnvoll sein... Muffen wären bei den Winkeln nicht drin gewesen und sowieso nicht geplant. Ich hab eine Tretlagermuffe verbaut, da das etwas einfacher zu machen ist und die Zeit lieber mit der Innenverlegung des Bremszugs zugebracht, die ich dort gespart habe. Die Ausfallenden sind ja auch muffenartig, ich kenn keine schöneren als die Ritchey 3D und die mußten es dann auch sein.

Praktische Vorkenntnisse hatte ich nur in sehr begrenztem Umfang (mal einen Gepäckträger gebaut, kleine Drahtlötgeschichten). Hertel führt einen da schon ran, man kann fragen und muß halt nicht gleich am Anfang die besonders speziellen Geschichten anpacken. Da sprießen bei jedem erstmal die Ideen, Geschichten wie exzentrische Tretlageraufnahme und weitere Innenverlegung hab ich dann sinnvollerweise weggelassen.

Wichtiger als Traumrahmenklimmzüge ist eine gut durchdachte Geometrie, da warten schon an einem Standardrahmen genug Fallstricke (Reifen-, Kurbel-, Gabelkronenfreiheit etc.).

Wenn du mit deiner Frage dahin wolltest: Bei etwas handwerklicher Begabung und guter Planung ist das machbar. Allerdings gab es auch Leute, die etwas ins Rudern kamen oder selbst nicht so recht wußten, wohin sie wollten. Der Kurs ist ursprünglich als Teil der Zweiradmechanikermeisterausbildung entstanden, entsprechend sollte die Herangehensweise sein. Das wollte Dietmar auch nochmal verstärkt in die Ausschreibung einbinden, nachdem es eben ein paar Stolperer gab.



			
				daddy yo yo schrieb:
			
		

> sehr fein!   vorbau, stütze und kurbel in schwarz, dann fände ich es perfekt!



Hab drüber nachgedacht, wäre böser, wird aber so bleiben. Gibt dem Rad eine gewisse Leichtigkeit und irgendwie hab ich den Vorbau liebgewonnen. Die Kurbel paßt auch zu den Naben...bleibt.

Danke euch für die Komplimente, ich find es ja auch ganz gut.  Und wenn man grad irgendwo runterfetzt und dann mal kurz denkt: Mensch, hab ich ja selbst gemacht! ist das auch ganz nett.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (24. August 2008)

Was ist das denn für eine Gabel am Cove? Sieht ein bißchen so aus, als hättest Du selbst Hand angelegt?

Hier nochmal meines (Ich weiß, die Fotos könnten besser sein. Ich bekomme es aber einfach nicht hin):






 

 


Geplante Änderungen: Keine. Höchstens noch das Rollamajig einbauen, das ich inzwischen aufgetrieben habe sowie ein WI-Innenlager, sobald das wieder läuft.


----------



## othu (24. August 2008)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für eine Gabel am Cove? Sieht ein bißchen so aus, als hättest Du selbst Hand angelegt?



Sollte eine Maverick SC32 sein, daher dachte ich auch zuerst, es wäre ein 29er.

Grüße
Otto


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (24. August 2008)

othu schrieb:


> Sollte eine Maverick SC32 sein, daher dachte ich auch zuerst, es wäre ein 29er.
> 
> Grüße
> Otto



Nein es ist eine Shiver SC mit Carbonfolie! Was meint ihr mit selber Hand angelegt?


----------



## gurkenfolie (24. August 2008)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Sieht ein bißchen so aus, als hättest Du selbst Hand angelegt?



deswegen auch  handjob und so...


----------



## soma (24. August 2008)

gerolf schrieb:


> Nichts los hier oder was?
> 
> Dieser Rahmen entstand im Eigenbau, bei einem Rahmenbaukurs unter Dietmar Hertels Leitung.
> 
> ...



Ich liebe dein Rad , die Geometrie sieht so verdammt nach Spaß aus. Hast du zufällig die Maße zur Hand? Also mich würden da so ein paar Sachen, wie Radstand, Rahmenhöhe, Oberrohrlänge, Tretlageroffset interessieren 

Und darf man auch fragen, was so ein Rahmen inkl. des Kurses kostet? Habe bei Google leider keine Seite von Dietmar Hertel gefunden. Jedenfalls keine, die funktioniert.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Geisterfahrer (24. August 2008)

gurkenfolie schrieb:


> deswegen auch  handjob und so...



Dem Gesichtsausdruck nach scheinen die Fingernägel allerdings recht lang gewesen zu sein...

@Dr. Hannibal: Ich konnte mit der Gabel nichts anfangen. Sah auf den ersten Blick so aus wie eine Doppelbrückengabel, die man einer Brücke beraubt hat. Darum die Nachfrage. Jetzt sehe ich, daß es eine USD ist.


----------



## nebeljäger (25. August 2008)

für die die es noch nicht kennen:

mein 97er Serotta ATX 
PMP, 95' Hugi und White Industries Naben. White Spank Grips and BBB Sattel, Roox Titan Vorbau.....
Auf der Wunschliste stehen Paul Thumbies, and "kultigere" Bremsen(Precision Billet.....) 



 

 


 

 

 

 

 

back to the Shiftingroots.....











nach einer >4000hm Tour: mein Baby fährt sich immer noch traumhaft...MEIN Referenzbike!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (25. August 2008)

Immer wieder schön anzuschauen.


----------



## Alpin (25. August 2008)

mein super seltenes scott endorphin pro racing world cup team issue


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (25. August 2008)

Das ist aber ganz bestimmt nicht aus Stahl


----------



## xc-mtb (25. August 2008)

Seh ich auch so, kein Stahl


----------



## Alpin (25. August 2008)

sorry jungs, falsche kategorie gekommen .........


----------



## lupus_bhg (25. August 2008)

Das kommt davon, wenn man sein Bike krampfhaft in jedem Thema präsentieren muss.


----------



## der Steelman (25. August 2008)

so ihr wollt stahl bitte schön





nur eine schaltung fehlt noch (xtr)
aber sonst super renner


----------



## soma (25. August 2008)

Oha, hast du da ne Beule am Unterrohr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der Steelman (26. August 2008)

jupp leider
ist mir mal von der wand gefallen der rahmen und genau auf die box das tat weh kann leider passieren wenn er ca. 12 jahre rumliegt


----------



## nopain-nogain (26. August 2008)

biiiiitte keien schlatung dran! ist doch so ein schoener cleaner singlespeeder


----------



## chri55 (28. August 2008)

seh ich auch so


----------



## cluso (28. August 2008)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> biiiiitte keien schlatung dran! ist doch so ein schoener cleaner singlespeeder



Oder maximal 1x9...


Sehr schönes Steelmann. Alleine für die Farbe gibt es ein: 

Noch lange viel Spaß damit.


----------



## gerolf (28. August 2008)

soma schrieb:


> Ich liebe dein Rad



Sorry, daraus wird leider nichts. Aber schön.



soma schrieb:


> ...die Geometrie sieht so verdammt nach Spaß aus. Hast du zufällig die Maße zur Hand? Also mich würden da so ein paar Sachen, wie Radstand, Rahmenhöhe, Oberrohrlänge, Tretlageroffset interessieren



Ja, ein bißchen Spaß sollte rein in das Teil. Hab das Rad gerade nicht hier, Radstand und Rahmenhöhe hab ich grad gar nicht exakt im Kopf.

Oberrohrlänge 590.
Kettenstreben 420.
Tretlagerhöhe 299.
Steuerwinkel 70,5°.
Sitzrohrwinkel 72,5°.

Die Winkel und die Tretlagerhöhe beziehen sich auf den Sag-Zustand (20mm) mit der 100er Reba. Ich hab im Vorfeld versucht herauszufinden, auf welchen Zustand sich die jeweiligen Winkel beziehen (ausgefedert oder mit Sag, angesichts der Faustregel 2cm Gabelhöhe = 1° Winkelunterschied nicht gerade unwichtig), nach Konsultation mehrerer Rahmenbauer und Firmen ließ sich da kein Konsens finden.

Letztenendes gegenüber klassischer 71/73-CC-Geometrie leicht gekippte Winkel und ein recht kurzes Heck. Damit bleibt der Radstand kurz und das Rad läßt sich gut "mit dem Körper lenken", sollte keine reine Feile werden sondern eben ein Spaßgerät. Scheint funktioniert zu haben (was neben dem handwerklichen meine größte Freude ist, ich hab schon ne ganze Weile an der Geometrie geschraubt inklusive Vergleichsfahrten).



soma schrieb:


> Und darf man auch fragen, was so ein Rahmen inkl. des Kurses kostet? Habe bei Google leider keine Seite von Dietmar Hertel gefunden. Jedenfalls keine, die funktioniert.
> 
> Liebe Grüße



Der Kurs kostet(e?) 450 Euro, Material inkl. meiner Sondergeschichten wie Ausfallenden und Bremsaufnahme 300 Euro, für die Pulverung hab ich noch keinen Preis (Rockenstein). Dazu dann Fahrten nach Frankfurt und Unterkunft...so ca. 1000 Euro. Also ungefährer Preis eines Maßrahmens. Dafür mit eigenem Schweißanteil und ordentlichem Wissensgewinn.

Der Kurs wird über die Bundesfachschule für das Zweiradmechanikerhandwerk (www.bfs-zweiradmechaniker.de) angeboten. Wie gesagt, Branchenkenntnis sollte da sein, das schont Hertels Nerven.

Okay, eins noch:






Der Rahmen hat den Anlöter für den Umwerfer für eventuelle Alpengeschichten, für alles andere reichen die 1x9 dicke aus und sind schön simpel zu schalten. Ich komm eh aus der Eingangecke...



gerolf schrieb:


> Meins:



Ich glaub das stimmt mit dem realen Stahl...

G.


----------



## der Steelman (30. August 2008)

cluso schrieb:


> Oder maximal 1x9...
> 
> 
> Sehr schönes Steelmann. Alleine für die Farbe gibt es ein:
> ...



danke schön
macht viel laune es zu fahren nach 12 jahren endlich ist es fertig
werde mir es nochmal überlegen mit der schaltung zumindest 1x9
grüße


----------



## eiji (16. September 2008)




----------



## damonsta (16. September 2008)

Komischer Aufbau ist das. Ganz seltsam. Am meisten stören Kurbel (wenn dann Turbine!) und Vorbau (F99 vielleicht?).

Achso: Wenn der Lenker dicker als das Unterrohr ist würde ich mir Gedanken machen!


----------



## Schorsch3 (16. September 2008)

Servus,

schön Schwarz.
Vielleicht noch eine schwarze Gabel,dann währe es für mich perfekt.
Gruss
Der Schorschi


----------



## Walroß (16. September 2008)

Sieht gut aus. Ich wußte gar nicht, dass Stevens Stahlrahmen herstellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schorsch3 (16. September 2008)

Dürfte schon etwas älter sein das Stevens.Ich glaub die machen aktuell nichts mehr in Stahl,oder ?

Gruss
Der Schorsch


----------



## eiji (16. September 2008)

Der Rahmen ist ungefähr von 2000.
Der ganze Hobel wiegt ~11.00kg, je nach "Dreckzustand".

Ein Bild ... für mehr Farbe im Thread 




PS:

Macht Spass, mit nem Stahlhobel die 9.5kg Carbon-Racer im Rennen zu vernaschen.


----------



## Schorsch3 (16. September 2008)

Willner ?!?

Bist du am Sonntag das MTB Rennen in Kipfenberg gefahren?

Gruss
Der Schorsch


----------



## eiji (16. September 2008)

Schorsch3 schrieb:


> Willner ?!?
> 
> Bist du am Sonntag das MTB Rennen in Kipfenberg gefahren?
> 
> ...



Offensichtlich 
Tolles Wetter, schönes Rennen, nette Strecke und lecker Kuchen.
Kann ich nur empfehlen.

Mein Bruder hat übrigens ca. 500 Bilder geschossen. Bei Bedarf (PM) schau ich nach anderen Nummern.


----------



## caneloni (16. September 2008)

Bahh, der Vorbau am Stevens passt nicht. Sonst find ich es halt sehr praktisch aufgebaut und optisch nicht schlecht. Ein F99 bzw ein F119 würden besser passen. Halt etwas schlankes...


----------



## damonsta (16. September 2008)

Meine Rede.


----------



## eiji (16. September 2008)

caneloni schrieb:


> Bahh, der Vorbau am Stevens passt nicht. Sonst find ich es halt sehr praktisch aufgebaut und optisch nicht schlecht. Ein F99 bzw ein F119 würden besser passen. Halt etwas schlankes...



Hatte auch Syntace im Auge. Aber die Lenker haben mit 9° - 12° keine passende Flatbar-Geo. Und wenn man nen 135mm ~6° Vorbau sucht, der gefloppt gut aussieht, dann ist die Auswahl gering.


----------



## caneloni (16. September 2008)

eventuell Tune? Und warum sollte ein Syntace gefloppt nicht gut aussehen?


----------



## Jörn Duensing (16. September 2008)

Rocky Blizzard Anno 2004






Gruß Jörn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damonsta (16. September 2008)

Pass nur auf dass ich dir nicht irgendwann mal auflauere! Klasse Rad. Da noch eine weisse Turbine dran...


----------



## cluso (16. September 2008)

damonsta schrieb:


> Pass nur auf dass ich dir nicht irgendwann mal auflauere! Klasse Rad. Da noch eine weisse Turbine dran...



Naaahhh, keine weiße Turbine...

Du immer *tztztztzt* 

Perfekt so.


----------



## damonsta (16. September 2008)

Ich setze noch einen drauf: Rote King Naben! Jetzt schleiche ich aber mal


----------



## caneloni (17. September 2008)

Die Kombination Rocky und Ringlè gefällt mir nicht. An ein Rocky passt ein alter Syncros besser. Sonst schönes Teil. Hatte auch mal ein Blizzard, weiß und Signature Series....mit Syncros Revolution Kurbeln...ach herjee...


----------



## Olle Jolze (17. September 2008)

@eiji: Wo ist denn deine schicke Judy sl hin?


----------



## Jörn Duensing (17. September 2008)

@ Damonsta

Mach mal ein unmoralisches Angebot...
Das Blizzard steht zum Verkauf.

Gruß Jörn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jako (17. September 2008)

mein stahlbike hat ein paar neue teile bekommen..... gruß jako


----------



## damonsta (17. September 2008)

Jörn Duensing schrieb:


> @ Damonsta
> 
> Mach mal ein unmoralisches Angebot...
> Das Blizzard steht zum Verkauf.
> ...



Rahmengrösse?

Antwort bitte per PN!


----------



## daddy yo yo (17. September 2008)

beim stevens finde ich den geometrischen aufbau sehr interessant: lenkerbreite = vorbaulänge...


----------



## Olllli (18. September 2008)

Für etwas "gröberes" CC: 
























Schönen Gruß
Olllli


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (18. September 2008)

Schaut auch sehr gut aus der Rahmen, hab mir auch schon überlegt den Rahmen zu kaufen.
Hast du den Rahmen abgewogen bevor du das Bike  zusammengebaut hast? Bzw. wie schwer ist er bei welcher Rahmengröße?


----------



## Olllli (18. September 2008)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Schaut auch sehr gut aus der Rahmen, hab mir auch schon überlegt den Rahmen zu kaufen.
> Hast du den Rahmen abgewogen bevor du das Bike  zusammengebaut hast? Bzw. wie schwer ist er bei welcher Rahmengröße?



Gewogen habe ich ihn nicht. Ich meine aber gelesen zu haben, dass er in 16 Zoll (das Ding hat ein langes Oberrohr) 2,1kg wiegt.


Schönen Gruß
Olllli


----------



## DC. (18. September 2008)

das on one gefällt mir sehr gut, wenn man auch mal bergab das gas stehn lassen will ist das mit sicherheit ein guter aufbau


----------



## r0ckZ (18. September 2008)

Olllli schrieb:


> Schönen Gruß
> Olllli



woher nehmen, wenn nicht stehlen?


----------



## Olllli (18. September 2008)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> woher nehmen, wenn nicht stehlen?





Wie meinen ?


Schönen Gruß
Olllli


----------



## Geisterfahrer (18. September 2008)

Hat zwar nichts mehr mit CC Racing zu tun, aber sch... drauf. Natürlich gefällt es mir. Stimmiger Aufbau. 
Ist das ein "normales" Inbred (Dann könnte der Rahmen sogar noch etwas leichter sein. 20" liegt bei 2,3kg.) oder ein 456?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olllli (18. September 2008)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Hat zwar nichts mehr mit CC Racing zu tun, aber sch... drauf. Natürlich gefällt es mir. Stimmiger Aufbau.
> Ist das ein "normales" Inbred (Dann könnte der Rahmen sogar noch etwas leichter sein. 20" liegt bei 2,3kg.) oder ein 456?




456 mit 130mm All Mountain.


Schönen Gruß
Olllli


----------



## aka (19. September 2008)

Ich persönlich kann mit Single Speed nichts anfangen, finde dieses Bike aber wahnsinnig schön:






Eine Lenker-Vorbau-Einheit kann richtig schick aussehen:





Mehr auf der Homepage von Sahmurai


----------



## Don Trailo (19. September 2008)

ja super und custom made  stahlbikes mit gleichlackierter gabel und vorbau war schon immer was geiles.


----------



## xc-mtb (19. September 2008)

Was der Stefan Sahm nicht alles kann.

Der Bericht über den Rahmenbau in der BSN war auch sehr gut.

CU


----------



## berlin-mtbler (24. September 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> ja super und custom made  stahlbikes mit gleichlackierter gabel und vorbau war schon immer was geiles.



Ja, stimmt, das Sahmurai ist kextraklasse. *Don Trailo  hat - wie so oft - Recht *

Vor allem die liebevollen Details begeistern, wie die innenverlegte Disc-Bremsleitung, die finde ich optisch 1A und diese 'Spielkartenzeichen' unterm Innenlager. *einfach extraklasse*

btw: Race-orange ist super, oder?!


----------



## Carcassonne (24. September 2008)

Wie fett ist das denn bitte? Geil, Geil Geil! LVE ähnlich wie bei den alten Kleins, Farbe sieht auch super aus ähnlich Kleins "Sedona", innenverlegte Züge, durchgehendes Sattelrohr, schöne "smoothe" Übergänge an den Verbindungsstellen der Rohre. Eigentlich ist es ein modernes Klein in Stahl. Muß das Photo gleich mal runterladen und in meinen Ordner "Ästhetisch wertvolle Bikes" ablegen...


----------



## thoralfw (24. September 2008)

dieses bike hat meiner meinung nach nicht im ansatz was mit klein zu tun.
trotzdem ist es schön.....


----------



## Yeti123 (26. September 2008)

So jetzt will ich auch. Bitte beachtet die Kurbel wird noch gegen eine Tune getauscht.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (26. September 2008)

Da gibt es eigentlich nur einen negativen Kritikpunkt:

Schade, daß die Bilder so klein sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caneloni (26. September 2008)

Mein "altes" Pulcro wird dieses WE neu aufgebaut. Endlich sind alle Teile da. Starr (türlich auch in Stahl) mit vielen neuen schönen Teilen und neuer Farbe (ich sag nur Hammerschlag-Style). Wollt ihr es sehen? Dann schieße ich noch Fotos die Tage.
Gruß,

             Caneloni


----------



## caneloni (26. September 2008)

@ Yeti123:
ich habs schon im IF Beitrag gesehen. Echt super schön das Rad. Nur warum lackiert wenn du Edelstahlrohre hast? Gefällt dir ein gebürsteter Rahmen nicht? Vorteil ist das man den mit etwas Scheuermilch immer wieder "schön" machen kann. Lack ist da komplizierter...
Aber wie gesagt. Wirklich top! Mit einer Tune Kurbel perfekt!


----------



## aka (26. September 2008)

caneloni schrieb:


> Mein "altes" Pulcro wird dieses WE neu aufgebaut.
> ...
> Wollt ihr es sehen? Dann schieße ich noch Fotos die Tage.


Her mit den Bildern! Ein Pulcro haette ich auch gerne gehabt


----------



## Gorth (26. September 2008)

jop mach mal, das grüne pulcro war schon im alten Aufbau sehr schön!


----------



## Don Trailo (26. September 2008)

understatment 
 sehr gelungen


----------



## caneloni (26. September 2008)

Hallo Leute,
eben erst fertig geworden...
















Schönes Wochenende noch. Ich geh jetzt ins Kino...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Onegear (26. September 2008)

Das Pulcro ist ein absoluter Traum.
Aufgebaut mit dem Feinsten und Besten, was es so gibt und gab (XTR 952.... )
Bis auf die Reifen (Geschmackssache und Einsatzzwecksache)absolut perfekt.


----------



## Sahnie (27. September 2008)

Das Pulcro ist mal sehr geil. Ein Carbonsattel am ungefederten Rad ist zwar ein bisschen doof, aber wohl Geschmackssache.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (27. September 2008)

Arrrrgh! Will auch ne Middleburn!


----------



## cluso (27. September 2008)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Arrrrgh! Will auch ne Middleburn!



Arrrrgh, will auch so ein Rad.


----------



## caneloni (27. September 2008)

Hallo,

mein Rahmen bin ich fünf Jahre lang gefahren. Damals noch mit Federgabel, 952er XTR und kompletter Tune Ausstattung (LRS, Kurbeln; Innenlager, Vorbau, Sattel, Stütze...). Das Rad wog mal 9,6 kg wobei der Rahmen alleine schon 1,9 kg ausmacht. Vor zwei Jahren hab ich mir dann ein neues FSR gekauft und das Pulcro erstmal in Vorruhestand geschickt. 
Vor etwa einem Jahr hat mir Carsten K. den Rahmen dann neu beschichtet und neue Decals verpasst. Bei der Gelegenheit hab ich mir dann auch gleich noch eine Starrgabel bauen lassen (da war die Bude eigentlich schon dicht...). Übers Jahr dann hab ich mir neue Teile besorgt und jetzt den Rahmen wieder aufgebaut. Das Einzige was noch fehlt sind silbere King ISO Naben (ich fahre schwarze im FSR - einfach göttlich...). Das Rad wird wohl nur noch auf Forstwegen und auf der Strasse bewegt werden, deshalb auch v+h die RR. Der Speedneedle muß sein - fahre den auch auf meinem FSR und der ist einfach gut. Die Middleburn hab ich direkt aus UK bestellt. 169 sind ein guter Kurs und das ganze hat nur 9 Tage gedauert. Eine wirklich schöne Kurbel. 
Der "Green Valley" Schriftzug kam natürlich nach meinem Wunsch auf das Oberrohr - zur Erinnerung meines ersten Pferdes welches leider vor 6 Jahren verstorben ist. Desweiteren gibt es zu diesem Rahmen auch noch die ein oder andere private Geschichte zu erzählen was das Rad für mich persönlich zu etwas Besonderem macht.
So, gehe jetzt ne Runde Biken. Hoffe ihr habt ein gutes Wochenende.
Bye


----------



## Gitanes (27. September 2008)

Hi, wo gibt's denn die Middleburn für 169,-? Dank im Voraus für die Info!


----------



## damonsta (28. September 2008)

@caneloni

Da hat mein Steuersatz einen tollen neuen Arbeitsplatz gefunden!

Gratuliere, unglaublich geiles Rad!  



(Die ISO Naben fehlen dir aber wirklich!)


----------



## caneloni (28. September 2008)

@ damonsta:
ja der Steuersatz sieht wirklich top aus...danke nochmal.
Die ISO Naben kommen auf jeden Fall noch. Bald kommt ja das Weihnachtsgeld....


----------



## chickenway-user (29. September 2008)




----------



## Dr. Hannibal (29. September 2008)

caneloni schrieb:


> @ damonsta:
> ja der Steuersatz sieht wirklich top aus...danke nochmal.
> Die ISO Naben kommen auf jeden Fall noch. Bald kommt ja das Weihnachtsgeld....



Sorry meine Unwissenheit, was sind ISO Naben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caneloni (29. September 2008)

Chris King ISO Disc Naben.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (29. September 2008)

Danke!


----------



## olli (1. Oktober 2008)

Mein Basso Rocky Mountain

Neu aufgebaut am letzten Wochenende, Rahmen ca. 1990, in 2008 neu gepulvert, 8/3-fach XT/XTR Schaltung, Midleburn 22/32/44 Kurbel, XT/Avid Bremsanlage, LX Laufräder mit den guten alten Z-MAX, restliche Teile noName, ca. 11.00 kg, erstklassiges Fahrverhalten und imho recht gelungene Optik.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (4. Oktober 2008)

Ein ehrliches Bike. *= fettes Kompliment*vor allem wg. der Schaltung*


----------



## Sahnie (5. Oktober 2008)

Aber 11 Kilo sind wohl ein wenig sehr optimistisch.


----------



## olli (5. Oktober 2008)

Sahnie schrieb:


> Aber 11 Kilo sind wohl ein wenig sehr optimistisch.



11,4 laut. Fischwage - ich habe ja ca. 11 geschrieben. 
Aber die Laufräder sind locker 600 Gramm zu schwer, Stütze und Vorbau und Lenker kosten nochmal 250 Gramm.
Mit überschaubarem Aufwand wäre 10,5 - 10,7 kg drin, falls ich das Teil im Frühjahr noch habe, werde ich da wohl noch was dran machen. Gerade der Vorderreifen ist mir etwas zu breit und störrisch, ein 200 Gramm leichterer ist sicher auch deutlich handlicher.

Im Einsatz (Schaltwerk hinten jetzt XT kurz, das ist etwas länger, als das Ultegra):


----------



## oldman (6. Oktober 2008)

n olles GT Psyclone....


----------



## moraa (6. Oktober 2008)

oldman schrieb:


> n olles GT Psyclone....



Schön!

Ideal wäre es mMn wenn das CK-Pink auch in den Naben auftauchen und die Sattelstütze wie der Vorbau glänzen würde.

Edith sagt ich soll dich aus Sicherheitsgründen auf die fehlende Hinterradbremse aufmerksam machen. Kommt die noch, weil der Hebel ja da ist, oder täuschen die alten Adleraugen?


----------



## oldman (6. Oktober 2008)

mittlerweile ist latürnlich auch eine HR Bremse, desweiteren ein LRS mit GT Naben und ein Rohloffspanner...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (6. Oktober 2008)

sehe ich da so bling bling-disco stu-glitter in dem schönen schwarzen lack


----------



## vitaminsaft (8. Oktober 2008)

extra für das bild aufpoliert


----------



## Yeti123 (16. Oktober 2008)

So jetzt mal wieder ein Bike von mir ;-)






















Hoffe es gefällt


----------



## Geisterfahrer (16. Oktober 2008)

Ja, geil! Mach doch bitte noch ein Komplettbild von der Antriebsseite.


----------



## Yeti123 (16. Oktober 2008)

Klar;-)


----------



## Geisterfahrer (16. Oktober 2008)

Stark! 

Vielleicht noch ein paar schlankere Flaschenhalter? (Kult hin oder her)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixthewolf (16. Oktober 2008)

caneloni schrieb:


> Vor etwa einem Jahr hat mir Carsten K.



carsten schweißt wieder???

silberne kings sind wirklich pflicht 

felix


----------



## caneloni (19. Oktober 2008)

@felixthewolf:
Nein, leider schweisst er keine Rahmen oder Gabeln mehr. 
Er hat mit netterweise noch den Rahmen neu gepulvert und noch ne Gabel gebaut bevor er nach Australien geflogen ist. Ist halt ein feiner Typ.


----------



## Don Trailo (20. Oktober 2008)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Stark!
> 
> Vielleicht noch ein paar schlankere Flaschenhalter? (Kult hin oder her)




 genau die h2o sind geil passen aber nicht ganz zum schönen vicious


----------



## berlin-mtbler (22. Oktober 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> genau die h2o sind geil passen aber nicht ganz zum schönen vicious



Yep.  *empfehle King Flaschenhalter*oder so ähnlich*

Sonst schönes Bike.  *das Vicious*


----------



## Graf Stahl (22. Oktober 2008)

Hoffe, es gefällt.

http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/3/1/2/2/4/_/large/DSC_0350bs2.jpg


----------



## Olle Jolze (22. Oktober 2008)

Wow, sehr hübsch; is das ne RR-Kurbel?


----------



## Graf Stahl (22. Oktober 2008)

Ist ne "alte" Powerarm von Storck.


----------



## versus (23. Oktober 2008)

Graf Stahl schrieb:


> Hoffe, es gefällt.
> 
> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/3/1/2/2/4/_/large/DSC_0350bs2.jpg


----------



## lightmetal (23. Oktober 2008)

Heiliges Kanonenrohr.


----------



## Don Trailo (23. Oktober 2008)

Graf Stahl schrieb:


> Hoffe, es gefällt.
> 
> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/3/1/2/2/4/_/large/DSC_0350bs2.jpg




und wie 
 toller aufbau
 und die farbe
 ein traum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## caneloni (23. Oktober 2008)

Sieht im Stand schon schnell aus! Super Bike, gefällt mir richtig gut...


----------



## cluso (23. Oktober 2008)

lightmetal schrieb:


> Heiliges Kanonenrohr.



Das triffts ziemlich genau....


----------



## Graf Stahl (23. Oktober 2008)

Danke für die Blumen.


----------



## damonsta (23. Oktober 2008)

Geiles Bike- und einen guten Tacho hast du da!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (23. Oktober 2008)

Mehr Fotos bitte!
Da paßt der Threadtitel wirklich.


----------



## damonsta (23. Oktober 2008)

Na, erst wenn er die Deckel der Hope getauscht hat!


----------



## Catsoft (23. Oktober 2008)

cluso schrieb:


> Das triffts ziemlich genau....



Genau!


----------



## KleinerHirsch (23. Oktober 2008)

sehr schönes Radel  

Was wiegt das Schätzchen denn?


----------



## Blumenhummer (23. Oktober 2008)

Sehr, sehr schick!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daddy yo yo (23. Oktober 2008)

ein wunderschönes agresti! da sieht man sogar darüber hinweg, dass es von der flaschen seite fotografiert wurde!


----------



## damonsta (23. Oktober 2008)

daddy yo yo schrieb:


> ein wunderschönes agresti! da sieht man sogar darüber hinweg, dass es von der flaschen seite fotografiert wurde!



Das Rad hat keine Flaschenseite.


----------



## gtbiker (23. Oktober 2008)

absolut geil!


----------



## nebeljäger (23. Oktober 2008)

mir fehlen die Worte.....[/paffmodus]


----------



## Krokodeal (27. Oktober 2008)

Da ich nun schon ewig mitlese wollt ich meins auch mal zeigen. Ist nicht mit einer deluxe- Ausstattung wie andere hier aber fährt trotzdem gut  
evtl. Verbesserungsvorschläge? 





jaja foto ist ********


----------



## damonsta (27. Oktober 2008)

Ja. Besseres Bild und Teileliste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chri55 (27. Oktober 2008)

Graf Stahl schrieb:


> Hoffe, es gefällt.
> 
> http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/1/3/1/2/2/4/_/large/DSC_0350bs2.jpg



unglaublich gutes Rad und dann auch noch mit gutem Foto!


----------



## pueftel (27. Oktober 2008)

..mein neues 1x1





Frank


----------



## Don Trailo (27. Oktober 2008)

so baut man ein surly auf 
fein!


----------



## Blumenhummer (27. Oktober 2008)

Klasse... 

Jetzt müssten nur noch die Scheibenbremsaufnahmen verschwinden...


----------



## damonsta (27. Oktober 2008)

Geiles Teil.


----------



## pueftel (27. Oktober 2008)

..danke für die positive Kritik, hier kommen noch einige schöne Eindrücke, Teileliste bin ich gerade am machen, dürfte ja auch für den einen oder anderen interessant sein...














Frank


----------



## damonsta (27. Oktober 2008)

Der Steuersatz macht mich stutzig. Ich hatte schon 2 King Ti hier, beide waren poliert. Hast du deinen nachbearbeitet?


----------



## pueftel (27. Oktober 2008)

..ne, der ist nur durch Temperaturunterschied angelaufen. Ist natürlich original poliert, sah aber cool aus, also gleich draufgehalten.

Frank


----------



## cluso (27. Oktober 2008)

Geiles Surly.

Nur die feinsten Teile.

Super gemacht.

(Hmm, irgendwie macht micht mittlerweile Stahl mehr an als Titan).


----------



## Don Trailo (27. Oktober 2008)

cluso schrieb:


> (Hmm, irgendwie macht micht mittlerweile Stahl mehr an als Titan).


 klar wenn man gegen den strom schwimmen
 mag ist titan zu trendy
 jaja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnellstester (27. Oktober 2008)

damonsta schrieb:


> Das Rad hat keine Flaschenseite.



Die meisten Flaschen sitzen oben auf dem Rad, aber hat ja von der Seite fotografiert.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (27. Oktober 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> klar wenn man gegen den strom schwimmen
> mag ist titan zu trendy
> jaja



Ach, das kann man doch aussitzen. Die Welle ist sicher bald wieder verebbt, und Titanräder gibt's nicht mehr von jeder Wald- und Wiesen-Aufkleberdraufkleberbude.
Genauso wird der Weiß-Trend wieder vorbeigehen.

Ach so: Das Surly ist klasse.  Man merkt, daß Du Dein S-Works oft genug umgebaut hast, um zu wissen, welche Teile zusammen gut aussehen und welche nicht.


----------



## Jesus Freak (27. Oktober 2008)

@ pueftel: schönes Rad! Vor allem habe ich noch kein Surly gesehen, dass so edel aufgebaut ist. 
Wie wär's mit einem Ti-Spacer? Oder wolltest Du uns mit diesem Plastik-Titan/Stahl Paradoxon etwas mitteilen?


----------



## Graf Stahl (27. Oktober 2008)

@ pueftel
Mit diesen Fotos hast Du bei mir soeben ein neues Bauvorhaben geweckt.
Sieht unheimlich edel aus so ein SSP in dieser Qualität.

Nur der Plastering muss wirklich weg.


----------



## pueftel (28. Oktober 2008)

..so, hier kommt die Teileliste zum surly,

Rahmen: surly 1x1 2008                   
Gabel : salsa cromoto                                   
Steuersatz: chris king titan
Vorbau: thomson                                                    
Lenker: moots titan                                         
Sattelstütze: thomson                                        
Sattelklemme: surly                                                   
Sattel: brooks swift                                       
Bremshebel: avid ultimate                                                 
Bremsen: avid ultimate                                                    
Bremszüge: power cordz
Kurbel: white industrie eno            
Kettenblatt: white industrie                            
Pedale: look 4x4                                                
Kette: point singlespeed 
Laufradsatz: chris king singlespeed/ dt xr 4.1/ dt revo                     Reifen:Schwalbe nn 2.1
Griffe: brooks


..der carbon-spacer ist eigentlich nur eine kleine Erinnerung an die 4Jahre Leichtbau und somit an das s-works. Das das nicht passt ist mir schon bewusst, bleibt aber so...


Frank


----------



## cluso (28. Oktober 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> klar wenn man gegen den strom schwimmen
> mag ist titan zu trendy
> jaja



Hab den Verlust meines CMS wohl noch nicht verarbeitet. 

Na ja irgendwann steht halt doch die Wahl an: Ti oder Stahlhardtail....


----------



## versus (28. Oktober 2008)

cluso schrieb:


> Geiles Surly.



dem kann ich nur zustimmen 



cluso schrieb:


> (Hmm, irgendwie macht micht mittlerweile Stahl mehr an als Titan).



bei dem satz ist mir direkt dons signatur eingefallen   

willauchendlichstahl


----------



## moraa (28. Oktober 2008)

pueftel schrieb:


> ..der carbon-spacer ist eigentlich nur eine kleine Erinnerung an die 4Jahre Leichtbau und somit an das s-works. Das das nicht passt ist mir schon bewusst, bleibt aber so...



Was bedeutet, dass es das s-works nicht mehr gibt?


----------



## pueftel (28. Oktober 2008)

..genau das bedeutet das!

Das s-works ist mitlerweile in alle Himmelsrichtungen verstreut, nur der spacer ist eben als Erinnerung geblieben.

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (28. Oktober 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> klar wenn man gegen den strom schwimmen
> mag ist titan zu trendy
> jaja



... stahl ist das neue ti 


flo


----------



## Blumenhummer (28. Oktober 2008)

floibex schrieb:


> stahl ist das neue ti



Hm, da könnte etwas dran sein... *grübel*


----------



## Don Trailo (28. Oktober 2008)

Blumenthal schrieb:


> Hm, da könnte etwas dran sein... *grübel*



 in der tat
 schön gelötet oder gemufft , immer noch ebenbürtïg


----------



## versus (28. Oktober 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> in der tat
> schön gelötet oder gemufft , immer noch ebenbürtïg



so ein fillet brazed psyclone


----------



## nebeljäger (29. Oktober 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> in der tat
> schön gelötet oder gemufft , immer noch ebenbürtïg



wie wahr:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/renold_y/2825845373/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/renold_y/2825843581/


----------



## LockeTirol (13. November 2008)

Hallo Zusammen

wollte Euch mal meine 3 Stahlschönheiten vorstellen. Bitte auch gern Eure Meinung dazu.

1. Superfly Amtrak 2008
2. Rock Blizzard 1993
3. Speci S-works steel 1991. Dieses wird gerade im Classic Forum verkauft und wird durch ein 1993er Yeti Pro FRO ersetzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (13. November 2008)

meine Meinung: 
Gruß gtbiker


----------



## nebeljäger (13. November 2008)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> .......3 Stahlschönheiten....



fast schon untertrieben

das blau vom Superfly ist ein Knaller


----------



## berlin-mtbler (14. November 2008)

Meine Wertung:
Superfly  *blaue Gabel in Rahmenfarbe* bitte lackieren*
RM  *Hörnchen weg*auch wenn's Onza sind*
Specialized  *u.a. Sattel tauschen* Flite bitte*

Übrigens: Mein Faible für Stahlbikes wird immer größer!!!


----------



## damonsta (14. November 2008)

Für das RM könnte ich töten.


----------



## Blumenhummer (14. November 2008)

damonsta schrieb:


> Für das RM könnte ich töten.



Das lässt mich sehr an Deinem Charakter zweifeln.

Übrigens: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/86970/cat/all


----------



## damonsta (14. November 2008)

Wieso, ich habe doch schon ein Rocky.

Ein Blizzard wäre was feines. Aber ich glaube es müsste ein Stück aktueller sein.


----------



## Clemens (14. November 2008)

damonsta schrieb:


> Wieso, ich habe doch schon ein Rocky.
> 
> Ein Blizzard wäre was feines. Aber ich glaube es müsste ein Stück aktueller sein.



.. dann schau mal in den Bikemarkt -> 2005er Jubi-Rahmen in neu.


----------



## LockeTirol (14. November 2008)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Meine Wertung:
> Superfly  *blaue Gabel in Rahmenfarbe* bitte lackieren*
> RM  *Hörnchen weg*auch wenn's Onza sind*
> Specialized  *u.a. Sattel tauschen* Flite bitte*
> ...



Freu mich dass Euch meine Bikes gefallen.
Superfly: weiß nicht ob ich das noch machen kann mit der Gabel. Hatte ich auch schon drüber nachgedacht. Meine Freundin meint aber eh schon dass es zuviel ist in meiner Sammlung. Vielleicht muss ich es wieder verkaufen.

Rocky: finde die Hörnchen geil. In 93 waren alle Bikes mit Barends. Außerdem sind diese besonders selten und alt. Sind aus Stahl!

Speci: Der Sattel kann nicht getauscht werden. Das Bike ist in komplettem Originalzustand und wurde damals so verkauft. Leider muss es nun zu gunsten des Yetis auch wieder weg.Wartet mal ab, das wird ein Traum!


----------



## Dr.Dos (14. November 2008)

Genau dieses S-Works hab ich vom Team aus gefahren, XC-Pro, 987er, Ritchey Force 150 mm D), allerdings mit Wheelsmith Custom Laufrädern, total daneben teuer aber ich hatte ne perfekte Quelle. Und auch mit Ground Control vorne und Extreme hinten, Specialized Reifen waren bis '95/96 das Beste am Markt, mit großem Abstand. Wobei der Extreme für europäische Bodenverhältnisse trotzdem schon '90 total beschissen war aber Mischbereifung war sooooo cooooool 

Davor wars ein P-23 in rot, ebenfalls Ritchey, Suntour und Wheelsmith. leck mich fett, was das ne geile Karre.

Davor ein Blizzard '91, aber nur ganz kurz. Womit wir dann wieder beim Thema wären...geiles Blizzard!


----------



## Catsoft (14. November 2008)

damonsta schrieb:


> Für das RM könnte ich töten.



Da hättest du nicht mal töten müssen. War hier im Angebot...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (14. November 2008)

Catsoft schrieb:


> War hier im Angebot...



Das ist es meines Wissens sogar immer noch...


----------



## LockeTirol (16. November 2008)

Blumenthal schrieb:


> Das ist es meines Wissens sogar immer noch...



Nein, das ist es nicht!


----------



## Clemens (17. November 2008)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Nein, das ist es nicht!



Es waren zwei Frames im Bikemarkt. Einer ist noch drin: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/148468/cat/all

Der zweite Rahmen (der 17,5er) war mein alter Frame. Hat wohl dem Käufer nicht gefallen, da er ihn direkt in den Bikemarkt gestellt hat.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (18. November 2008)

damonsta schrieb:


> Für das RM könnte ich töten.



Bleib bei Deinem RM Fully.  *mann wird bekanntlich nicht jünger*auch Du*


----------



## aka (18. November 2008)

Das gehoert definitiv in diesen Thread - von IBCler zaskar-le:







Geil.


----------



## Don Trailo (18. November 2008)

oh ja schön das wanga!!!


----------



## versus (18. November 2008)

wunderschön!



aka schrieb:


> zaskar-le



der hat einen ganzen stall toller räder


----------



## Fouquet (18. November 2008)

Ich erlaube mir eine richtig-gehende Liebeserklärung zu Ihrem >>Voodoo<< 
Einfach nur schön....... ................!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## enweh (18. November 2008)

Beachtlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (18. November 2008)

Woow.

Aber mit den Reifen wird ihm wohl eine Runde im Schlamm verwehrt werden.

Oder er hat jemand angestellt der putzt.


----------



## daddy yo yo (18. November 2008)

cooles voodoo! ich erinnere mich noch daran, als n bikeladen in meinem heimatort voller voodoos war. das waren noch zeiten!


----------



## ZeFlo (18. November 2008)

daddy yo yo schrieb:


> cooles voodoo! ich erinnere mich noch daran, als n bikeladen in meinem heimatort voller voodoos war. das waren noch zeiten!



... genau! damals, als weiss nur für grundierungen genommen wurde 

ciao
flo


----------



## versus (18. November 2008)

floibex schrieb:


> ... genau! damals, als weiss nur für grundierungen genommen wurde
> 
> ciao
> flo



  altes lästermaul...


----------



## ZeFlo (18. November 2008)

... alt stimmt


----------



## berlin-mtbler (19. November 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> oh ja schön das wanga!!!



Stimmt.  *tolle, polierte Parts *

Hoffentlich weiß es seine Frau zu schätzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (19. November 2008)

@aka
das Voodoo ist der Knaller


----------



## aka (19. November 2008)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> @aka
> das Voodoo ist der Knaller


Ist nicht meins! Siehe auch den Thread im Classic Teil.


----------



## nebeljäger (19. November 2008)

aka schrieb:


> Ist nicht meins! Siehe auch den Thread im Classic Teil.



ouups, 
bei diesem Schmuckstück vergisst man schlicht aufs  lesen


----------



## EmJay (20. November 2008)

hmmm, ich bekomm richtig Lust auf ein Stahlbike wenn ich mir das alles anschaue...
Im Keller hab ich noch den Rahmen von nem 1996er Giant Chaos -hat so ne Aubergine-ähnliche Farbe.

Meint ihr, er ist es wert, dass ich ihn neu aufbaue? Von wegen Made in Taiwan und so...


----------



## versus (20. November 2008)

EmJay schrieb:


> Im Keller hab ich noch den Rahmen von nem 1996er Giant Chaos -hat so ne Aubergine-ähnliche Farbe.



giant klingt nicht so doll und aubergine auch nicht, aber zeig doch mal ein foto. 
ich bin von den bikes hier auch schon längst angefixt und bin schon schwer am suchen. nicht, dass mir die bike-baustellen über winter ausgehen


----------



## goldstar (22. November 2008)

na dann hier mal,


mein altes, reaktiviertes Heavy Tools HT Pro....

(Ishiwata Rohrsatz Quattro Tubed.... glaube 2,3 Kg...)



Hat ne neue Gabel bekommen...., d.h. zuvor hab ich das Steuerrohr so weit es ging gekürzt.... (gesägt u. plangefräst...)


Anno 1993.... weiss aber nicht mehr genau....


gruß


----------



## berlin-mtbler (29. November 2008)

goldstar schrieb:


> mein altes, reaktiviertes Heavy Tools HT Pro.... Anno 1993



Wenigstens mit Monostay-Hinterbau.  *sonst na ja & o.k.*


----------



## nebeljäger (2. Dezember 2008)

mein artgerecht gehaltenes Serotta mit starrer Gabel...
lt. Körperfettwaage 9kg


----------



## versus (2. Dezember 2008)

sehr hübsch ! hast du zwei davon, oder wurde umgebaut?


----------



## nebeljäger (2. Dezember 2008)

versus schrieb:


> sehr hübsch ! hast du zwei davon, oder wurde umgebaut?



umgebaut....

das Bike wird so wie es aussieht im kommenden Jahr als "zurarbeitfahrrad" degradiert, mein Rocky Element verkauft....und ein neues Projekt ist im Hinterkopf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (2. Dezember 2008)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> umgebaut....
> 
> das Bike wird so wie es aussieht im kommenden Jahr als "zurarbeitfahrrad" degradiert, mein Rocky Element verkauft....und ein neues Projekt ist im Hinterkopf...


 fein 
 nein nein
 ich  verrate nichts


----------



## nebeljäger (2. Dezember 2008)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> fein
> nein nein
> ich  verrate nichts



wehe...dein Titan soll zu carbon mutieren...


----------



## versus (2. Dezember 2008)

neues projekt? da bin ich ja mal gespannt!



nebeljäger schrieb:


> wehe...dein Titan soll zu carbon mutieren...



nicht gleich zum äussersten greifen


----------



## daddy yo yo (3. Dezember 2008)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> mein artgerecht gehaltenes Serotta mit starrer Gabel...
> lt. Körperfettwaage 9kg


und wie viel fettanteil?


----------



## nebeljäger (3. Dezember 2008)

daddy yo yo schrieb:


> und wie viel fettanteil?



so was fragt man eine Lady nicht...


----------



## daddy yo yo (3. Dezember 2008)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> so was fragt man eine Lady nicht...


mein fehler, welch faux-pas!


----------



## berlin-mtbler (4. Dezember 2008)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> das Bike wird so wie es aussieht im kommenden Jahr als "zurarbeitfahrrad" degradiert



Ein Serotta (o.k. auch wenn es ein älteres Modell ist) als Commuter.


----------



## nebeljäger (4. Dezember 2008)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Ein Serotta (o.k. auch wenn es ein älteres Modell ist) als Commuter.



das Leben ist viel zu kurz um Gurken zu fahren...

außerdem wirds net gstohlen, weils eh kein Schwein kennt, mach das mal mit einem Simplon.....


----------



## versus (4. Dezember 2008)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> das Leben ist viel zu kurz um Gurken zu fahren...



eine gesunde, wenn auch exklusive einstellung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sneaky (4. Dezember 2008)

Habe noch diesen alten "Stahl"-Esel im Keller stehen:









Noch fast alles Original aus 1994. Bin gerade am überlegen, ob ich anfange, das Bike komplett neu aufzubauen, da ich irgendwie dran hänge. War mein erstes selbst erspartes Bike


----------



## Don Trailo (4. Dezember 2008)

versus schrieb:


> eine gesunde, wenn auch exklusive einstellung



DITO


----------



## CSB (5. Dezember 2008)

...rockt!!!


----------



## berlin-mtbler (5. Dezember 2008)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> das Leben ist viel zu kurz um Gurken zu fahren...





Don Trailo schrieb:


> DITO





versus schrieb:


> eine gesunde, wenn auch exklusive einstellung



Na, da sind die Alpenrepublikler (sprich Schweizer&Österreicher) wohl offenbar gleich einer Meinung.  *ich gönne Euch alles Gute*ehrlich*



nebeljäger schrieb:


> außerdem wirds net gstohlen, weils eh kein Schwein kennt .....



Na, da wär ich mal nicht allzu sicher.  *obwohl ich's Dir wünsche*


----------



## berlin-mtbler (5. Dezember 2008)

sneaky schrieb:


> Habe noch diesen alten "Stahl"-Esel im Keller stehen:
> 
> 
> 
> Noch fast alles Original aus 1994. Bin gerade am überlegen, ob ich anfange, das Bike komplett neu aufzubauen, da ich irgendwie dran hänge. War mein erstes selbst erspartes Bike



Wenn Du die blau eloxierten Parts, Gabel, usw. in den Müll werfen willst, nur her damit.  *entsorge sie kostenfrei bei mir, Versandkosten müßtest Du ggf. natürlich auch mit übernehmen, erst dann würde es sich ja für mich wirklich rentieren  *na, wie wär's 

Nee, mal im Ernst: Würde es sanft und schonend modifizieren, ohne den Retrocharakter allzu sehr zu verleugnen. *weniger Änderung ist manchmal mehr bzw. besser*1. Schritt: Panasonic-Rahmentasche richtig positionieren

Bessere und sehr gute Tipps zur sanften Erneuerungskur gibt man Dir sicher auch gerne hier im IBC Classic-Forum.


----------



## sneaky (5. Dezember 2008)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Wenn Du die blau eloxierten Parts, Gabel, usw. in den Müll werfen willst, nur her damit.  *entsorge sie kostenfrei bei mir, Versandkosten müßtest Du ggf. natürlich auch mit übernehmen, erst dann würde es sich ja für mich wirklich rentieren  *na, wie wär's



Hmm... Danke für das überaus freundlich Angebot, aber nach ultra langem Überlagen habe ich beschlossen, die Teile erst mal zu behalten.   So was kriegt man heute ja nicht mehr an jeder Ecke und die Sachen gehören einfach zu dem Bike wie das Amen in der Kirche 



berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Nee, mal im Ernst: Würde es sanft und schonend modifizieren, ohne den Retrocharakter allzu sehr zu verleugnen. *weniger Änderung ist manchmal mehr bzw. besser*1. Schritt: Panasonic-Rahmentasche richtig positionieren



Was ist den die richtige Position der Rahmentasche??? Finde die Frage immer wieder geil, weil ich da schon seit 14 Jahren mit allen rum diskutiere  Aufgrund der nat. Schwerkraft hat sich diese Position über die Jahre allerdings bei mir durchgesetzt.

Bei dem Thema *weniger ist manchmal mehr* gebe ich dir absolut Recht. Kannst mir ja gerne mal per PN ein paar Tipps geben, was du ändern würdest und was du lassen würdest.




berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Bessere und sehr gute Tipps zur sanften Erneuerungskur gibt man Dir sicher auch gerne hier im IBC Classic-Forum.



Da werde ich mich dann auf noch mal umgucken. danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (5. Dezember 2008)

nicht meines, aber das muss einfach hier rein:

in Anlehnung an dieses wunderschöne Tier:







das Resultat:


----------



## gtbiker (5. Dezember 2008)

Ansage!


----------



## berlin-mtbler (5. Dezember 2008)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> nicht meines, aber das muss einfach hier rein:



WAHNSINN. Sowas tolles hab' ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen.

 Was sind das für in den Hauptrahmen integrierte Federelemente oder sind's Verschraubungen?!  *never seen before*


----------



## Sahnie (5. Dezember 2008)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> WAHNSINN. Sowas tolles hab' ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen.
> 
> Was sind das für in den Hauptrahmen integrierte Federelemente oder sind's Verschraubungen?!  *never seen before*



Das sind wohl Schnellkupplungen zum Zerlegen. Das ist ein Klapprad.


----------



## nebeljäger (5. Dezember 2008)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> WAHNSINN. Sowas tolles hab' ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen.
> 
> Was sind das für in den Hauptrahmen integrierte Federelemente oder sind's Verschraubungen?!  *never seen before*



und ganz günstig zu haben:



			
				Mr. Bohm schrieb:
			
		

> Prices start at $3300 for your own unique Bohemian bicycle frame.
> 
> the average spent in the bohemian shop is $4500.00



"Verschraubungen":

http://www.bikyle.com/s_&_s_couplers.htm


----------



## Blumenhummer (6. Dezember 2008)

nebeljäger schrieb:


>



Aber hallo. Wunderschön...

P.S. Ist bekannt, wie die Verbindung zu Engin Cycles aussieht?


----------



## Don Trailo (6. Dezember 2008)

Blumenthal schrieb:


> Aber hallo. Wunderschön...
> 
> P.S. Ist bekannt, wie die Verbindung zu Engin Cycles aussieht?






 DIE VORBAUTEN sehen stark danach aus
 ist das nicht ne schöne verbindung ?


----------



## Blumenhummer (6. Dezember 2008)

Das ist wirklich eine schöne Verbindung... 

Bei den Sattelstützen gibt es übrigens keinen Zweifel...


----------



## singlestoph (6. Dezember 2008)

naja es gibt da manchmal verbindungen oder kooperationen, rahmenbauer die noch oder eben so gut und gerne lackieren wie keith anderson

http://www.keithandersoncycles.com/Keith_Anderson_Cycles.html

die dann auch gerne mal für andere lackieren

oder solche wie chris igleheart http://www.iglebike.com/ die wohl lieber Gabeln bauen als andere und dann auch mal ein paar für jemand anders bauen

http://www.iglebike.com/

manchmal teilen sich solche kleinbetriebe einen stand auf der handbuilt bicycle show ....

es soll auch leute geben die sich gegenseitig aushelfen .....

ob engin oder bohemian zusammenarbeiten weiss ich nicht

schön ist, dass viele dieser herren einen flickr account besitzen wo man ihre aktuellsten werke bewundern kann oder sogar ihre entstehung verfolgen kann

nur mal so ein paar, da die zum teil befreundet sind kann man dann in deren kontakten nach weiteren suchen

j.muir http://www.flickr.com/photos/jmuirfromsc/

signal cycles http://www.flickr.com/photos/signalcycles/

jonny cycles http://www.flickr.com/photos/jonnycycles/

engin http://www.flickr.com/photos/engincycles/

bohemian http://www.flickr.com/photos/bohemian_bicycles/

undsoweiter, sucht selbst und sonst über die nahbs seite , homepages undsoweiter ....

j. muir


----------



## singlestoph (6. Dezember 2008)

bei keit anderson kann man auch gut sehen wie solche lackierungen entstehen

http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

vielleicht kann man dann auch die preise die sowas kostet etwas besser nachvollziehen ......

http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3027439553/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CSB (6. Dezember 2008)

Leider nicht meins...
Mit dem "Klapprad" kann es zwar nicht konkurrieren, schön ist es aber trotzdem









Man beachte das Verhältniß Vorbaulänge zu Lenkerbreite!


----------



## nebeljäger (7. Dezember 2008)

Blumenthal schrieb:


> Aber hallo. Wunderschön...
> 
> P.S. Ist bekannt, wie die Verbindung zu Engin Cycles aussieht?



so wie es aussieht traumhaft

nur ich fürchte, bei all diesem Aufwand den Drew Guldalian inzwischen treibt, und wie diese Rahmen aussehen dürften die Preise bald "etwas anziehen"...

mit Recht!!


----------



## elrond (7. Dezember 2008)

Da hier anscheinend auch die abgewracktesten Subjekte abgefeiert werden, hier mein Hähnchen:





fka 93er Scott Comp Racing - bis auf den Rahmen ist kein Teil unverändert - aber wir sind ja hier auch nicht in der Klassikabteilung.  Fahren tu ich es auch nach dem Wiederaufbau nicht wirklich, Starrgabeln sind einfach Sche:ße...


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (14. Dezember 2008)

So das ist jetzt die zweite Ausbaustufe! So bleibt es auch.





[/URL][/IMG]
MFG


----------



## versus (14. Dezember 2008)

hm. das cove ist an sich ein sehr cooles rad, allerdings stören das fette unterrohr und das hydro oberrohr die schlanke stahloptik ein wenig. trotzdem sehr hübsch!

edit fragt gerade, ob das da am sitzrohr der tacho ist!?


----------



## chri55 (14. Dezember 2008)

schÃ¶n. was ist das fÃ¼r ne Gabel? (Maverick, Shiver...?)

â¬: huh, hast du viele Bikes


----------



## DEAN48 (14. Dezember 2008)

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (14. Dezember 2008)

@ versus, ja der Tacho ist am Sitzrohr, wegen der up side down Gabel.

@ your enemy, Gabel ist eine Shiver mit 120mm Federweg


----------



## caneloni (15. Dezember 2008)

@ DEAN48:
endlich mal ein YO! Eddy
So eines hatte ich auch mal. Meines war schwarz mit pinker Schrift. Für mich DAS retro Stahl-Hardtail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berlin-mtbler (15. Dezember 2008)

DEAN48 schrieb:


> Gruß
> Jürgen



WOW das Bike ist TOP!  *9 Punkte, irgendwas gibt's ja immer zu meckern   *NC17 weg damit!


----------



## berlin-mtbler (15. Dezember 2008)

Das Cove Handjob wäre nicht mein Favorit in Sachen Stahlbikes. *persönliche Meinung/Geschmack*sicher gut ausgestattet, aber die schlanke Stahloptik fehlt mir halt doch*


----------



## DEAN48 (15. Dezember 2008)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> WOW das Bike ist TOP!  *9 Punkte, irgendwas gibt's ja immer zu meckern   *NC17 weg damit!



Hi,

da hast Du natürlich recht. Ist aber ein reiner Zweckgegenstand, da das Rad auch gefahren wid.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## cluso (15. Dezember 2008)

elrond schrieb:


> Fahren tu ich es auch nach dem Wiederaufbau nicht wirklich, Starrgabeln sind einfach Sche:ße...



Wäre doch was für Kirchzarten... (Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten usw..).



DEAN48 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> da hast Du natürlich recht. Ist aber ein reiner Zweckgegenstand, da das Rad auch gefahren wid.
> 
> ...



Wie kannst du nur?

 

Tolles Rad...


----------



## elrond (15. Dezember 2008)

cluso schrieb:


> Wäre doch was für Kirchzarten... (Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten usw..).


Das Bike hat einmal Kirchzarten mitgemacht - für mich gibt's damit kein zweites Mal!  Außerdem ist bis Kirchzarten meine neue Stahl-Affenschaukel fertig - die auch noch wesentlich leichter sein wird.... 

@Dean: wirklich ein traumhaftes Bike (auch wenn es für mich neben dem NC 17 auch noch die Reifen als Schönheitsfehler hat), das Yo Eddy war mit dem Mountain Goat Whiskey Townracer der Stoff meiner feuchten Jugendträume...


----------



## CSB (16. Dezember 2008)

....hmmmm....ich hab lange überlegt wo ich den Bock schon mal gesehen hab

Kann es sein dass du den Rahmen über Speedzone hast lackieren lassen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeepStar23 (1. Januar 2009)

Hab da auch ein Stahlross..


----------



## Deleted 76843 (1. Januar 2009)

Gaill mit der roten XTR Kurbel!


----------



## Hellspawn (1. Januar 2009)

ist das ne rot gemachte XTR oder ist das was anderes, ne AC vielleicht?
Wenn eloxiert: hat dadurch kein Spiel bekommen?

Cooles Rad!


----------



## DeepStar23 (1. Januar 2009)

Danke!!
Ist eine eloxierte XTR-Kurbel.
Gewinde und Verzahnung wurden geschützt. Alles spielfrei.
Ne silberne Klemmschelle ist schon bestellt. 
Eventuell kommen noch silberne Thomson-Teile dazu..

Und irgendwann mach ich auch mal schickere Bilder..


----------



## enweh (2. Januar 2009)

+ roter Sattel


----------



## DeepStar23 (2. Januar 2009)

enweh schrieb:


> + roter Sattel



Das passende rot zu finden ist nicht einfach. 
Aber der silberne und rote Streifen aufm SLR passt meiner Meinung nach perfekt zu Dekor


----------



## faketreee (2. Januar 2009)

Das Salsa ist definitiv geil. Die Rahmenfarbgebung ist einfach nur wunderbar. Danke für das Bild!

Und das mit der XTR-Kurbel ist sowieso sehr geil.


----------



## elrond (3. Januar 2009)

Sind Baustellenfotos hier erlaubt? Ansonsten lösch ich es wieder...


----------



## Don Trailo (3. Januar 2009)

schöner fs stahl


----------



## Geisterfahrer (3. Januar 2009)

elrond schrieb:


> Sind Baustellenfotos hier erlaubt? Ansonsten lösch ich es wieder...



Nur, wenn Du Dich verpflichtest, Bilder vom Komplettrad nachzureichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## faketreee (3. Januar 2009)

Gewicht und Preis?


----------



## elrond (4. Januar 2009)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Nur, wenn Du Dich verpflichtest, Bilder vom Komplettrad nachzureichen.



Werde ich tun, kann nur noch etwas dauern, da ich immer noch am Grübeln bin was ich verbauen werde... Wird aber schon werden...



faketreee schrieb:


> Gewicht und Preis?


Gewicht ohne Dämpfer: 2390g, wobei mir maximale Steifigkeit wichtiger war als minimales Gewicht - mit einer einfacheren Pulverbeschichtung wären sicherlich auch 100g weniger drin gewesen.
Preis: ? Über Geld spreche ich nicht (bei Floris Warteliste ist die Wartezeit interessanter  ), kannst ja wenn du Lust hast beim Flori auf die Homepage gehen und den Rahmenpreis + Extras zusammen addieren. Was ich dann als guter Kunde letztlich bezahlt habe überlasse ich dann deiner Phantasie...


----------



## Blumenhummer (4. Januar 2009)

@elrond: Wunderschön. Sogar die "Lackierung" gefällt mir - obwohl ich alles andere als ein Braunfan bin...


----------



## Tyler1977 (4. Januar 2009)

Wunderschöner Rahmen und tolle Farbe.


----------



## steiltyp (4. Januar 2009)

gutes gewicht möcht ich hinzufügen  wenn steifigkeit vor ging nich übel


----------



## nebeljäger (4. Januar 2009)

anstatt Pulver Lack und es wäre genau meiner...


----------



## Jaypeare (4. Januar 2009)

Toller und exklusiver Rahmen, Glückwunsch. Mich würde ein Fahrbericht sehr interessieren, die Fahrwerkstechnik ist ja denkbar einfach. Fährt es so gut, wie es aussieht?


----------



## elrond (5. Januar 2009)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Toller und exklusiver Rahmen, Glückwunsch. Mich würde ein Fahrbericht sehr interessieren, die Fahrwerkstechnik ist ja denkbar einfach. Fährt es so gut, wie es aussieht?



Ich hoffe es fährt sich so gut.  Aber eigentlich dürfte nichts schief gehen, denn ich bin jetzt schon fast 8 Jahre mit einem Koxinga T unterwegs und war (meistens) zufrieden. Das Ver hat einen deutlich steiferen Hinterbau und somit dürfte auch dieser (kleine) Kritikpunkt behoben sein - dazu noch ein paar Maße geringfügig  geändert und so sollte es passen wie ein Handschuh. 
Fahren tut sich so etwas wie sich ein eben ein gutgemachter Eingelenker fährt, mit all den Vor- und Nachteilen des Systems. Und da hier ja ne Galerie ist, mein Koxinga T:


----------



## CSB (5. Januar 2009)

jaja... die Kandel Trails...da bekomm ich direkt Heimweh!

Das bike ist natürlich auch nicht schlecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (6. Januar 2009)




----------



## Don Trailo (6. Januar 2009)

@ flo!


das ist noch das rad meiner frau...





 ein vor freiburg modell


----------



## cluso (6. Januar 2009)

@Flo

eine illustre Runde.....


----------



## nebeljäger (9. Januar 2009)

@flo


@Don
ich dachte immer, nur meine Bikes im Keller wären klein...

kann mich einer über die kultigen Steine im Hintergrund aufklären


----------



## nebeljäger (9. Januar 2009)

weils gerade um die Bikes unserer Holden geht:

das "allways, alldays" meiner Maus:


----------



## ZeFlo (9. Januar 2009)

ich kann in dem fall kleiner und erst noch in ti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (9. Januar 2009)

@flo
 sehr süss
 @ nebeljäger die steine sind übrigens aus dem alpsteingebiet


----------



## nebeljäger (9. Januar 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> @ nebeljäger die steine sind übrigens aus dem alpsteingebiet



dacht ichs mir doch...die kommen mir bekannt vor quasi zukünftige Heimatsteine


----------



## Yeti123 (15. Januar 2009)

Meine Vicious Cycles Projekt ist nun endlich fertig.


----------



## elrond (15. Januar 2009)

Yeti123 schrieb:


> Meine Vicious Cycles Projekt ist nun endlich fertig.



Häßliche Räder besitzt du gar nicht, oder? Auch das Vicious ist einfach zum   - Respekt!


----------



## versus (15. Januar 2009)

holy sh...    

das ist ja mal wieder ein knaller! der union-jack-style ist zwar normalerweise nicht so mein geschmack, aber hier mache ich da gerne mal eine ausnahme


----------



## elrond (15. Januar 2009)

versus schrieb:


> holy sh...
> 
> das ist ja mal wieder ein knaller! der union-jack-style ist zwar normalerweise nicht so mein geschmack, aber hier mache ich da gerne mal eine ausnahme



Wo siehst du hier union jack style?
Union Jack:


----------



## Yeti123 (15. Januar 2009)

elrond schrieb:


> Häßliche Räder besitzt du gar nicht, oder? Auch das Vicious ist einfach zum   - Respekt!



Danke Elrond! Freut mich wenn es gefällt.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (15. Januar 2009)

Ein paar Details würde ich anders machen, aber das wäre Erbsenzählerei.

Darum beschränke ich mich auf: Wunderschönes Bike!


----------



## Flanschbob (15. Januar 2009)

paul? wer is eigentlich paul? hab ich ja noch nie gehört die marke. sieht interessant aus.

ist der flaschenöffner original oder hast du den nachträglich rangeschweisst? wäre ja schon nen ziemliches risiko so als rahmenhersteller da was dranzuschweissen, was für manche ein grund wäre das rad nicht zu kaufen.


----------



## Yeti123 (15. Januar 2009)

Flanschbob schrieb:


> paul? wer is eigentlich paul? hab ich ja noch nie gehört die marke. sieht interessant aus.
> 
> ist der flaschenöffner original oder hast du den nachträglich rangeschweisst? wäre ja schon nen ziemliches risiko so als rahmenhersteller da was dranzuschweissen, was für manche ein grund wäre das rad nicht zu kaufen.



Du kennst Paul nicht? Dann wirst Du das Rad auch nicht zu schätzen wissen. Paul ist ein Highend Hersteller für Komponenten. Macht aber leider nur noch V-Breaks. Das Schaltwerk kommt noch aus den guten Neunzingern. Der Flaschenöffner ist original dran. Das ist halt das Markenzeichen von Vicious Cycles. Der Rahmen bricht deshalb zu 100% dadurch nicht;-)
Das ist kein Billigrahmen aus dem Baumarkt sondern ein Highend Stahlrahmen. Schau mal viciouscylces.com


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (15. Januar 2009)

elrond schrieb:


> Wo siehst du hier union jack style?



die amis in meiner alten heimat nannten ihre fahne gerne auch so. ich musste aber eben feststellen, dass das die seit 1776 eigentlich nicht mehr so heisst - kommt davon, wenn man amigeschwafel nachplappert


----------



## Blumenhummer (15. Januar 2009)

Die Rahmen aus dem Hause Vicious Cycles sind ein Traum. 

Im gerade gezeigten Fall fällt es mir jedoch sehr schwer, mich mit dem Farbkonzept anzufreunden. Zudem empfinde ich das Vorhandensein einer überflüssigen Scheibenbremsaufnahme als ärgerlich.


----------



## Don Trailo (15. Januar 2009)

Blumenthal schrieb:


> Die Rahmen aus dem Hause Vicious Cycles sind ein Traum.
> 
> Im gerade gezeigten Fall fällt es mir jedoch sehr schwer, mich mit dem Farbkonzept anzufreunden. Zudem empfinde ich das Vorhandensein einer überflüssigen Scheibenbremsaufnahme als ärgerlich.


das rad ist ne hommage an die guten neunziger!!
 das da darf man alles machen mit farbe
 aber ja
 auch ich mag v-brakes räder nicht besonders mit disc aufnahmen
 vor allem bei solchen teuren rahmen
 würde ich entweder oder wollen
 das störte mich schon an meinem stahlrahmen



 mit disc aber mit cantiaufnahen... no no non si fa!


----------



## Yeti123 (15. Januar 2009)

Blumenthal schrieb:


> Die Rahmen aus dem Hause Vicious Cycles sind ein Traum.
> 
> Im gerade gezeigten Fall fällt es mir jedoch sehr schwer, mich mit dem Farbkonzept anzufreunden. Zudem empfinde ich das Vorhandensein einer überflüssigen Scheibenbremsaufnahme als ärgerlich.



Zum Glück hat der Rahmen keine Disc Aufnahme. Die Gabel hat Vicious leider falsch gefertigt. Muss noch warten bis die richtige ohne Disc Aufnahme kommt.


----------



## zingel (15. Januar 2009)

@ Don, die Cantiaufnahmen können mit der Flex vorsichtig abgetrennt werden, dann verschleifen, partiell Grundieren und nachlackieren.

das hab ich hier so gemacht...


----------



## Yeti123 (15. Januar 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> das rad ist ne hommage an die guten neunziger!!
> das da darf man alles machen mit farbe
> aber ja
> auch ich mag v-brakes räder nicht besonders mit disc aufnahmen
> ...


----------



## Don Trailo (15. Januar 2009)

schön bin beruhigt!
 und die gabel wechselst  du, also ganze 10 punkte 
 bravo!!


----------



## Yeti123 (15. Januar 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> schön bin beruhigt!
> und die gabel wechselst  du, also ganze 10 punkte
> bravo!!



Danke!


----------



## moraa (16. Januar 2009)

@ Yeti123: In der break kannst du deinen Flaschenöffner verwenden, aber nicht bremsen. Dazu ist die brake da.

BTW: Schönes Rad. Nur der Sattel passt mMn nicht wirklich zum fast schon klassischen Konzept. Flite, vielleicht in einer der Grundfarben wäre passender. Und die schon angesprochenen Schalthebel würde ich durch was unauffälligeres ersetzen, silberne xt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yeti123 (16. Januar 2009)

moraa schrieb:


> @ Yeti123: In der break kannst du deinen Flaschenöffner verwenden, aber nicht bremsen. Dazu ist die brake da.
> 
> BTW: Schönes Rad. Nur der Sattel passt mMn nicht wirklich zum fast schon klassischen Konzept. Flite, vielleicht in einer der Grundfarben wäre passender. Und die schon angesprochenen Schalthebel würde ich durch was unauffälligeres ersetzen, silberne xt?



Es ist kein Klassik Bike! 
Ausser Schaltwerk und Lenker ist der Rest von 2008. XT Schalthebel gehen Überhaupt nicht. Auf solch ein Rad hat XT nichts verloren. Sattel muss bei immer der Specialized Toupe sein. Komm am besten mit diesem zurecht beim fahren. Nicht böse nehmen ist nur meine Meinung.


----------



## Blumenhummer (16. Januar 2009)

Yeti123 schrieb:


> Muss noch warten bis die richtige ohne Disc Aufnahme kommt.



Das hört sich gut an... 



			
				Don Trailo schrieb:
			
		

> da darf man alles machen mit farbe



Das ist natürlich auch wieder wahr.

In Sachen Farbkonzept stören mich der schwarze Vorbau und der schwarze Spider allerdings dennoch. Zudem könnte man vielleicht im Bereich der Laufräder außen noch ein paar schicke Akzente durch rote respektive blaue Nippel setzen. 

Es ist schade, dass die Eloxierung und der Lack nicht wirklich ideal zueinander passen. Ansonsten könnte man nämlich wunderbar nach dem Motto "hinten blau mit roten Akzenten und vorne rot mit blauen Akzenten" verfahren. Das sähe vermutlich klasse aus. Eine blaue Sattelstütze, blaue Kurbelarme, ein roter Spider, ein roter Vorbau, rote Hörnchen, hinten blaue Nippel, vorne rote Nippel und dazu ein paar nette Schräubchen in der jeweiligen Kontrastfarbe (oder in silber) und vielleicht ein Satz EggBeater Ti mit roten Federn... *grübel* 

In Anbetracht der Tatsachen, dass sich die Farben offenbar ohnehin eher ein wenig beißen und - um Don Trailos Worte zu gebrauchen - farblich alles erlaubt ist, könnte man natürlich auch genau umgekehrt verfahren. Eine rote Nabe und rote Nippel hinten, eine blaue Nabe und blaue Nippel vorne, ein blauer Spider, rote Kettenblattschrauben, ein rotes Schaltwerk und ein blauer Vorbau... *fantasier*

Silberne Komponenten und ein paar farbige Highlights stünden dem Rahmenset aber bestimmt auch ganz ausgezeichnet zu Gesicht... *das führt dann doch zu weit*


----------



## Yeti123 (16. Januar 2009)

Hi Blumenthal,

das Vicious Cycles bleibt jetzt wie es ist 
Bis auf die Gabel natürlich. Hab ja noch Bikes. Muss mal schauen was als nächstes kommt. Natürlich nur US Bikes. Leider fehlt mir kein Hersteller mehr ein den ich noch aus den Staaten kaufen kann. Dekerf, Independent, Klein, Yeti, Litespeed, Merlin u.s.w. steht schon im Keller.
Mal schauen vielleicht True Fabrication!? Oder vielleicht Wolfhound oder ...?!


----------



## moraa (16. Januar 2009)

Yeti123 schrieb:


> Es ist kein Klassik Bike!
> Ausser Schaltwerk und Lenker ist der Rest von 2008.
> Da ich das Rad fahre kommt ein Flite für mich nicht in Frage. Das Rad wird auch benutzt und nicht nur zu Fotozwecken aufgebaut.



Das mag ja sein. Trotzdem hast du durch die Wahl einiger Teile und der Farben etwas aufgebaut, was an einen klassisschen Stil angelehnt ist. Deshalb passt der Sattel nicht ins Gesamtbild. Wenns wirklich gefahren wird ist die Satteloptik natürlich zweitrangig.



> Hab ja noch Bikes. Muss mal schauen was als nächstes kommt. Natürlich nur US Bikes. Leider fehlt mir kein Hersteller mehr ein den ich noch aus den Staaten kaufen kann. Dekerf, Independent, Klein, Yeti, Litespeed, Merlin u.s.w. steht schon im Keller.
> Mal schauen vielleicht True Fabrication!? Oder vielleicht Wolfhound oder ...?!



Wenn du so viele schöne Räder hast, warum machst du dann nicht mal ein paar schönere Bilder sondern immer nur eingeklemmte Kellerschüsse von (frisch aufgebauten?/ nicht gefahrenen?) cleanen Bikes?


----------



## Yeti123 (16. Januar 2009)

moraa schrieb:


> Das mag ja sein. Trotzdem hast du durch die Wahl einiger Teile und der Farben etwas aufgebaut, was an einen klassisschen Stil angelehnt ist. Deshalb passt der Sattel nicht ins Gesamtbild. Wenns wirklich gefahren wird ist die Satteloptik natürlich zweitrangig.
> 
> 
> 
> Wenn du so viele schöne Räder hast, warum machst du dann nicht mal ein paar schönere Bilder sondern immer nur eingeklemmte Kellerschüsse von (frisch aufgebauten?/ nicht gefahrenen?) cleanen Bikes?



Für schöne Bilder gibt es Fotografen Das ist nicht mein Beruf. Und ja die Räder werden erst Fotografiert und dann gefahren


----------



## Blumenhummer (16. Januar 2009)

Hallo Yeti123,

meine albernen Gedankenspielereien bitte ich zu entschuldigen, da war ich wohl ein wenig übermotiviert... 



Yeti123 schrieb:


> Leider fehlt mir kein Hersteller mehr ein den ich noch aus den Staaten kaufen kann.



Das ist natürlich ein ernsthaftes Problem, aber Dir kann geholfen werden:

Black Sheep Bikes
Bohemian Bicycles
Engin Cycles
Eriksen Cycles
Igleheart Custom Frames
Jeff Jones Bicycles
Keith Anderson Custom Bicycles
Matt Chester
Naked Bicycles
Serotta
Steelman Cycles
Steve Potts Bicycles
Vanilla Bicycles
Willits Brand Bicycles
Zinn Cycles

Ich hoffe, ich habe nicht versehentlich auch Firmen aufgeführt, die nicht in den USA ansässig sind. Bei genauerem Nachdenken müssten mir eigentlich noch einige weitere Alternativen in den Sinn kommen...

Sonnige Wintergrüße!


Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Greg House (16. Januar 2009)

Hi Yeti 123,
Recht hast de;-) Deine Räder sehe immer geil aus. Ich will Räder sehen und keine Landschaften. 
Moraa dafür hast Du schöne Bilder mit Landschaften aber nicht so schöne Bikes! 
Ist halt so.


----------



## Greg House (16. Januar 2009)

Blumenthal schrieb:


> Hallo Yeti123,
> 
> meine albernen Gedankenspielereien bitte ich zu entschuldigen, da war ich wohl ein wenig übermotiviert...
> 
> ...


 


 Da muss ich mich auch mal umschauen.


----------



## moraa (16. Januar 2009)

Greg House schrieb:


> Hi Yeti 123,
> Recht hast de;-) Deine Räder sehe immer geil aus. Ich will Räder sehen und keine Landschaften.
> Moraa dafür hast Du schöne Bilder mit Landschaften aber nicht so schöne Bikes!
> Ist halt so.



Falsch! Schöne Bilder mit schönen Bikes! 
Gehört hier aber nicht mehr hin.


----------



## ZeFlo (16. Januar 2009)

weiter im text, der ganz links im bild nach einem repaint und überarbeitung des hinterbaus


----------



## ZeFlo (16. Januar 2009)

â¦ nÃ¤chste woche, wenn ihr brav seid






kox V, 1. ausfÃ¼hrung, flori's personal ride


----------



## Blumenhummer (16. Januar 2009)

floibex schrieb:
			
		

> bild nach einem repaint und überarbeitung des hinterbaus



Schick... 

P.S. Brav sind wir selbstverrständlich immer...


----------



## zingel (16. Januar 2009)

ein Lenkeranschlag und Nokonschutzhüllen ...ein wenig muss ich mir das Lachen schon verkneifen.


----------



## ZeFlo (16. Januar 2009)

â¦ der, dem's gehÃ¶rt wollte die verhÃ¼terli um die nokons, unschÃ¶n da hast du recht. aber der lenkeranschlag ist jeden euro wert den er zusÃ¤tzlich kostet.
bremshebel ins oberrohr stanzen geht dann einfach nimmer, und das ist bei 0.45mm wand"stÃ¤rke" sicher keine schaden


----------



## Blumenhummer (16. Januar 2009)

Wirklich elegant schaut's allerdings tatsächlich nicht aus.

Zum Glück brauche ich ein langes Steuerrohr, dadurch wird das Problem umschifft...


----------



## nopain-nogain (16. Januar 2009)

daswiesman ist einfach hammer... irgend wann muss ichmal wieder bei flo vorbei. der typ ist jadazu das er hammer raeder baut auch noch echt nett.
jpe der anschlag ist sein geld wert. wer da ein loch reinhaut weint!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elrond (16. Januar 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> daswiesman ist einfach hammer... irgend wann muss ichmal wieder bei flo vorbei. der typ ist jadazu das er hammer raeder baut auch noch echt nett.
> jpe der anschlag ist sein geld wert. wer da ein loch reinhaut weint!



So ist es, der Anschlag ist zwar nicht besonders elegant aber dafür äußerst nützlich, falls das Rad auch seinem Bestimmungszweck zugeführt wird. 
Und der Flori macht's einem mit seiner Art in der Tat leicht ihm das sauer Ersparte auszuhändigen. Und hat er sich erstmal warmgeredet heißt's Zeit mitbringen... 
Super schönes Koxinga V übrigens!  Was ist das für eine Farbe? Wenn man fragen darf? Indian Summer? aber die gibt's ja eigentlich nicht mehr...


----------



## JDEM (17. Januar 2009)

Stahlrahmen und passende Tange Gabel aus den 90ern neu und halbwegs mMn mit Neu- und Altteilen aufgebaut.
Das 29er FRM Blatt ist leider noch nicht hier und die Kurbel werd ich noch schwärzen, wiegt wie es da steht 9,4KG.


----------



## Tippi29 (17. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

schön geworden!
Der Zwilling steht noch als Baustelle bei mir im Keller.

Gruss
Tippi


----------



## aka (17. Januar 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> ...  das störte mich schon an meinem stahlrahmen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hm, der Sattel wird so eine Klemmung sicher nicht lange mitmachen...


----------



## Clemens (1. Februar 2009)




----------



## Don Trailo (1. Februar 2009)

salsa??


----------



## chri55 (1. Februar 2009)

a la carte, siehe Cross Country Galerie


----------



## Clemens (2. Februar 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> salsa??



Si, Ala Carte.


----------



## Don Trailo (2. Februar 2009)

FÜR MICH IMMER NOCH EIN SERIENFRAME MIT CHARISMA!
 könnte mir sowas als alltagsradel gut vorstellen , wenn ich nicht diesen 953er virus im hirn hätte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (2. Februar 2009)

Verdammt schön, vor allem weil's fast die Farbe von meiner restaurierten Vespa hat 
Mit Salsa Anbauteilen wär's noch feiner, aber die Teile vom Cortez müssen ja auch ihren Platz finden.

Viel Spaß damit! 

@ Don:
Was schwebt dir da eigentlich schon wieder vor (die Deutschen lasse ich bei deinem Fuhrpark mal aussen vor)?
Groovy? Engin? IF? Kish?

Und jetzt raus aussem Forum, sollst ja schrauben, damit wir die Woche alle noch was schönes graues zum Anschauen bekommen


----------



## Don Trailo (2. Februar 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Verdammt schön, vor allem weil's fast die Farbe von meiner restaurierten Vespa hat
> Mit Salsa Anbauteilen wär's noch feiner, aber die Teile vom Cortez müssen ja auch ihren Platz finden.
> 
> Viel Spaß damit!
> ...



 bin echt wenig im forum erkältung geht aufwärts, freitag folgen bilder... sende dir ne pm!


----------



## nebeljäger (7. Februar 2009)

nicht meines, aber ganz schön, oder?


----------



## Don Trailo (7. Februar 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> nicht meines, aber ganz schön, oder?



genial
 das rot müsste nun racinggrünsein und ich wäre wieder mal verliebt


----------



## Tyler1977 (7. Februar 2009)

Die Engins sind alle wunderschön, besonders passendem Vorbau und Sattelstütze von Engin.

@ Don: Schau mal in den Groovy Cycles Blog, da ist ein grün weisses Bike, absolutes Sahnestück.


----------



## Blumenhummer (7. Februar 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> schön, oder?



Aber hallo... 



			
				Don Trailo schrieb:
			
		

> das rot müsste nun racinggrünsein



Gute Idee...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (7. Februar 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Die Engins sind alle wunderschön, besonders passendem Vorbau und Sattelstütze von Engin.
> 
> @ Don: Schau mal in den Groovy Cycles Blog, da ist ein grün weisses Bike, absolutes Sahnestück.



du hast doch das in deinem album


 eine pracht


----------



## Don Trailo (7. Februar 2009)

intressant


----------



## Blumenhummer (7. Februar 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> eine pracht



Eine nette Farbkombination. Die Gabel ist jetzt optisch nicht so mein Fall.

Ich stehe mit Rody übrigens derzeit bezüglich der Fertigung einer Titangabel in Kontakt. Da könnte tatsächlich etwas draus werden - wenn auch mit zweijähriger Wartezeit. Aber das gehört nicht in diesen Thread...


----------



## Tyler1977 (7. Februar 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> intressant



Das Agresti Radon ist mir die Tage auch aufgefallen.
Interessant im Set, hätte aber schöner aufgebaut werden können.
Hätten das Ti auch gleich bei Ihm statt in Russland brutzeln lassen sollen...


----------



## berlin-mtbler (7. Februar 2009)

Das Engin = TOP  
Das Groovy = nicht so mein Geschmack *eben Geschmackssache  *
Das Radon = das kommentier ich nicht mal


----------



## nebeljäger (7. Februar 2009)

Man at work:

der Meister am Werk:


----------



## chakamoto (8. Februar 2009)

1999er Voodoo Bizango:


----------



## flix f (8. Februar 2009)

rizer mit 31,8 und negativem Vorbau am Stahl Ht, da rollen sich einem ja die Fußnägel auf


----------



## ZeFlo (8. Februar 2009)

... gabel baut aber deutlich zu hoch, die voodoo's haben max. 80mm vertragen.


----------



## Blumenhummer (8. Februar 2009)

Yep, allerdings wäre ein 0°-Vorbau in Verbindung mit einem Flatbar wohl dennoch die akzeptablere Lösung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (8. Februar 2009)

Der Rahmen ist top, der Rest passt aber irgendwie nicht.
Negativ Vorbau mit Rizer, fetter Sattel und dicke Marzocchi Gabel und dann der blau-rot-weisse Farbmix. Unschön.
Mit SID, Flite Classic, umgedrehtem Vorbau und Flatbar wär's schöner.


----------



## panzer-oddo (8. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

Frage eines unwürdigen Laien: Was verbietet einen "negativen Vorbau*" an einem Stahl HT? 

gruß ali

*ich denke, es handelt sich hier um die Anlage des Vorbauwinkels bzgl. des Gabelschafts, nicht etwa um einen Vorbau aus Antimaterie oder einen aus dem negativen Raum...?


----------



## Tyler1977 (8. Februar 2009)

Der negative Vorbau ist auch nicht der Stein des Anstosses 

Aber negativer Vorbau und dann einen Rizer montieren macht weder von der Sitzposition, noch aus optischen Gründen Sinn.


----------



## gtbiker (8. Februar 2009)

wenn du die sattel-/stützen-kombi und die lenker-/vorbau-kombi tauschen würdest, wäre das rad echt toll!


----------



## ZeFlo (8. Februar 2009)




----------



## chakamoto (8. Februar 2009)

Ist noch nicht ganz fertig - Vorbau-Lenker Kombi ist - wie schon gesagt - suboptimal. Aber lag halt rum und das Radl wollte gefahren werden. Schön wirds dann nach und nach. Und die Gabel ist perfekt. Sowohl von der Einbauhöhe als auch vom Ansprechverhalten.


----------



## Don Trailo (8. Februar 2009)

floibex schrieb:


>



ach diese miesen katalogfotos
 sattelstellung und kabelzüge....hmmm
 die gabel darf schwarz sein und dann habe ich schon nichts einzuwenden...


----------



## zingel (8. Februar 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> du hast doch das in deinem album
> 
> 
> 
> eine pracht



mhmm... die Gabelbrücke kenn ich doch irgendwoher..?


























ah! ja...


----------



## ZeFlo (8. Februar 2009)

... und was sagt rody dazu The Ho Down is a fork that takes inspiration from some of my favorite forks, the box crown, the Yo Eddy, and the Grove Hardcore, and blends them into a piece that offers excellent tracking, pinpoint precision, and a butter smooth ride.  This fork utilizes a stiff box crown with butted 1" blades that melt seamlessly together and finish in a nice scalloped dropout.  Get your rock garden dance groove on and begin the Ho Down!











​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (8. Februar 2009)

geile forke
 schade das sie nicht mit 953   gebrutzelt wird, nehme an einfach zu teuer


----------



## singlestoph (8. Februar 2009)

eventuell auch nicht als rohr in den dimensionen wie gewünscht erhältlich ....


was jetzt an europagefertigten (falls wirklich) stahlrahmen bei versenderbikes nicht gut sein soll müsste mir mal einer erklären

sonst heulen immer alle (ich auch) rum dass die und viele andere nur asienware verkaufen

wenn mehr in europa produziert wird fallen auch die preise wieder 
das wär ja auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Clemens (8. Februar 2009)




----------



## oldman (8. Februar 2009)

hatten wir mein Psyclone schon?
und ja, die Übersetzung ist zu fett...


----------



## ZeFlo (8. Februar 2009)

... der schönste gt rahmen


----------



## Clemens (9. Februar 2009)

floibex schrieb:


> ... gabel baut aber deutlich zu hoch, die voodoo's haben max. 80mm vertragen.



Die MZ passt schon von der Aufbauhöhe ins das Voodoo! Ist ne 2008er 80mm Corsa SL Worlcup. 

Hab die gleiche Gabel hier rumliegen, sollte zuerst ins Salsa (das auch auf 80mm ausgelegt ist), das helle Weiss der Gabel hat sich aber mit dem eher eierschalen Weiss auf dem Frame gebissen. Die Corsa ist von der Aufbauhöhe über einen cm kürzer als die jetzt im Salsa verbaute schwarze 85mm Reba.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom$ (9. Februar 2009)

sind zwar (leider) nicht meine, passen aber gut hier rein






[/URL][/IMG] 






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## berlin-mtbler (9. Februar 2009)

Tom$ schrieb:


> [/URL][/IMG]



Ein Traum. *btw: was kostet sowas eigentlich*ich bereite mich innerlich schon mal auf den (Preis-)Schock vor*


----------



## Tom$ (9. Februar 2009)

Base Price:$1,550** 

Signature Series : inquire for price


----------



## Don Trailo (9. Februar 2009)

genau die " einfachen " rahmen kosten um die 1550 dollaros
meine offerte mit gabel und vorbau( oktober 08)
mit einem leichten rostfreien stahlgerüst war locker bei  über 3000 dollaros


----------



## nebeljäger (9. Februar 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> genau die " einfachen " rahmen kosten um die 1550 dollaros
> meine offerte mit gabel und vorbau( oktober 08)
> mit einem leichten rostfreien stahlgerüst war locker bei  über 3000 dollaros



und wenn Drew die NAHBS 09 wieder "gewinnt" werden die Preise wohl noch etwas anziehen....[/schwarzsehmodus]


----------



## singlestoph (9. Februar 2009)

edelstahl rennrad rahmen kosten auch in oiropa gemacht zwischen 2300 und 3000 oiro je nach hersteller und verarbeitung

da fragt man sich dann eher warum nicht gleich ein rahmen aus titan


----------



## Blumenhummer (9. Februar 2009)

singlestoph schrieb:


> warum nicht gleich ein rahmen aus titan



Zumal ja - zumindest nach meinem Kenntnisstand - auch keine passenden Stahlgabeln angeboten werden.


----------



## Don Trailo (10. Februar 2009)

singlestoph schrieb:


> edelstahl rennrad rahmen kosten auch in oiropa gemacht zwischen 2300 und 3000 oiro je nach hersteller und verarbeitung
> 
> da fragt man sich dann eher warum nicht gleich ein rahmen aus titan



ganz einfach sagte  frederick zu pickeldi

 wenn du ein gelötetes gerüst willst kommt stahl in frage und nicht ti...
und pickeldi und frederick gingen nachhause


----------



## panzer-oddo (10. Februar 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Der negative Vorbau ist auch nicht der Stein des Anstosses
> 
> Aber negativer Vorbau und dann einen Rizer montieren macht weder von der Sitzposition, noch aus optischen Gründen Sinn.



Das leuchtet sogar mir ein...

gruß ali


----------



## berlin-mtbler (10. Februar 2009)

Tom$ schrieb:


> sind zwar (leider) nicht meine, passen aber gut hier rein
> 
> 
> 
> ...





berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Ein Traum. *btw: was kostet sowas eigentlich*ich bereite mich innerlich schon mal auf den (Preis-)Schock vor*





Tom$ schrieb:


> Base Price:$1,550** Signature Series : inquire for price





Don Trailo schrieb:


> genau die " einfachen " rahmen kosten um die 1550 dollaros
> meine offerte mit gabel und vorbau( oktober 08)
> mit einem leichten rostfreien stahlgerüst war locker bei  über 3000 dollaros





@TOM$ & @Don Trailo

Das Design ist ja dann so überirdisch wie der Preis!  *dann bleib ich meinen alten "Stahlrössern" treu*alte Liebe Ihr wißt schon ...  *

Schön isses aber schon, hmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (10. Februar 2009)

Sehr schön, wenn auch etwas weniger exzentrisch und optisch moderner, sind die Bikes von Hunter Cycles.
Sehr sympatische Truppe, die Rahmen liegen da so um die 1300$.
Allerdings mit 9+Monaten Wartezeit auch nichts für schnell entschlossene...


----------



## berlin-mtbler (10. Februar 2009)

Die Hunter Bikes gerade etwas angesehen, aber mir persönlich gefallen dann diese Engin Bikes doch einen Tick besser. Aber mMn (fast) egal: sind mir persönlich eh all vieeeeeeel zu teuer, wenn man auch mit einem ollen Stahlrahmen (fast) den gleichen Spaß haben kann ...

Schön anzusehen sind sie aber schon und wer das Geld dafür ausgeben will soll es eben machen.  *freu mich schon auf die Angebote in der Bucht in ein paar Jahren  *

Na gut, bis dahin ohne Disc. *aber am HT eh nicht zwingend notwendig, bei meiner rasanten Fahrweise  *


----------



## Tyler1977 (10. Februar 2009)

Klar sind die Engin schöner, aber Hunter ist eine gut gemachte, optisch moderne und etwas günstigere Alternative.
Wobei man da generell noch gefühlte 500 andere kleine US Schmieden nennen könnte...


----------



## berlin-mtbler (10. Februar 2009)

Da sind schon einmal ein paar:



Blumenthal schrieb:


> ... Dir kann geholfen werden:
> 
> Black Sheep Bikes
> Bohemian Bicycles
> ...



Und, weil es so schön war bzw. ist gleich nochmal das hier *einer meiner ganz persönlichen favourites*



nebeljäger schrieb:


> nicht meines, aber das muss einfach hier rein:
> 
> das Resultat:


----------



## Tyler1977 (10. Februar 2009)

Die Bohemians werden doch soweit ich das verstehe bei Engin gebrutzelt.
Aber im Schnitt laut deren Aussagen 4500$ für einen Stahlrahmen sind schon eine Ansage *lol*


----------



## nebeljäger (10. Februar 2009)

bitte unterlasst es zukünftig dieses Bohemian zu posten....

Schwester, bitte das Leintuch wechseln....


----------



## nebeljäger (10. Februar 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Die Bohemians werden doch soweit ich das verstehe bei Engin gebrutzelt.



meines Wissens nach arbeiten sie zusammen produzieren aber in ihren eigenen Garagen. Bei Vorbauten und Sattelstützen ist die Zusammenarbeit enger(siehe diese Stütze)

http://reviews.mtbr.com/nahbs/2008/02/17/engin-cycles-953-steel-29er/


----------



## Blumenhummer (11. Februar 2009)

Das Bohemian ist einfach wunderschön... 

Allerdings fehlt ein wichtiges Bild der Fotoserie...


----------



## berlin-mtbler (11. Februar 2009)

Ja, finde es auch einmalig schön. 

btw: Der brutzelt nicht nur die Rahmen, sondern bemalt die auch noch   . Soviel Talent will belohnt werden  : Also wer genug Geld übrig hat kauft bei dem ein Bike, das ist doch echt individuell und schön. 



nebeljäger schrieb:


> bitte unterlasst es zukünftig dieses Bohemian zu posten.... Schwester, bitte das Leintuch wechseln....



@nebeljäger
Deiner Bitte kann leider nicht entsprochen werden.

btw: Bin gespannt, wer das erste Bohemian im IBC hat. Sollte aber dann mindestens genauso schön aussehen, wie das da oben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (11. Februar 2009)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> @nebeljäger
> Deiner Bitte kann leider nicht entsprochen werden.


danke das Laken ist schon gewechselt...


berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> btw: Bin gespannt, wer das erste Bohemian im IBC hat. Sollte aber dann mindestens genauso schön aussehen, wie das da oben.



wenn nicht bereits bestellt wirds wohl noch ein paar Jährchen dauern bis wir sowas hier zu sehen bekommen...


----------



## aggressor2 (11. Februar 2009)

Wenn eins hier ins Forum kommt, hoff ich doch, dass es kein Klapprad is...


----------



## berlin-mtbler (11. Februar 2009)

@agressor2
Wenn's so wie das Bohemian aussieht, darf's von mir aus auch ein Klapprad sein.

@nebeljäger
Hoffe doch das sich das schon jemand hier bereits bestellt hat. Ein paar Jährchen kan und will ich nicht auf so einen Anblick hier im Forum warten. Obwohl ich regelmäßig Herzrhythmusstörungen beim Anblick bekomme ... *oder ist's doch nur Herzklopfen*egal, I'll die for it*


----------



## singlestoph (11. Februar 2009)

1300 dollarkostet whl kein rahmen der so aufwändig verarbeitet wurde wie der engin oder der bohemian .....

mit edelstahlrohren schon garnicht

ein normaler stahlrahmen auf mass kriegt man auch jeden fall 
aber je mehr schöne und ausgefallene details ....

man kann die dinger auch mit einem surly oder redline vergleichen .....

die leute die sich sowas kaufen interssiert aber kein surly oder sie haben schon die ganze garage voll damit ......


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (11. Februar 2009)

@berlin-mtbler hast du meine PM gelesen?


----------



## JDEM (11. Februar 2009)

Heute traf bei mir folgendes ein:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (12. Februar 2009)

Ähm,

was habt ihr mit dem Bohemia? 

Finde es richtig übel. Gefällt mir gar nicht.




Mit dem Scapin könnte ich mich schon eher anfreunden.


----------



## Don Trailo (12. Februar 2009)

cluso schrieb:


> Ähm,
> 
> was habt ihr mit dem Bohemia?
> 
> ...



du hast einfach kein kunstverständniss


----------



## nebeljäger (12. Februar 2009)

cluso schrieb:


> ....Finde es richtig übel. Gefällt mir gar nicht.




Hr. Inspektor, so früh morgens sollte man nicht wilde Sachen rauchen, od. Psychopharmaca schlucken...


----------



## nebeljäger (12. Februar 2009)

*True Fabrication*

nette Rahmen fürs kleine Budget...


----------



## cluso (12. Februar 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> du hast einfach kein kunstverständniss





nebeljäger schrieb:


> Hr. Inspektor, so früh morgens sollte man nicht wilde Sachen rauchen, od. Psychopharmaca schlucken...



Warum wusste ich das sowas kommt.... 




nebeljäger schrieb:


> Bilders



Die Trues gefallen mir schon besser.


----------



## Tyler1977 (12. Februar 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> *True Fabrication*
> 
> nette Rahmen fürs kleine Budget...



...aber leider nur 29er


----------



## nebeljäger (12. Februar 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> ...aber leider nur 29er



Let us know what you are interested in and we can work to make it happen!


----------



## Tyler1977 (12. Februar 2009)

Dürfte den Preis dann wieder killen und für 200-300$ mehr kriegt man woanders auch schöne Rahmen.


----------



## nebeljäger (12. Februar 2009)

kann mir nicht vorstellen das ein 26er teurer kommt als ein 29er....

wird ja weniger Rohr verbraten

eine Anfrage wärs wert...oder?


----------



## JensXTR (12. Februar 2009)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Heute traf bei mir folgendes ein:




Schaut gut aus....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (12. Februar 2009)

JensXTR schrieb:


> Schaut gut aus....



wäre schön wenns mal mehr zu sehen gäbe


----------



## JDEM (13. Februar 2009)

Lässt sich bestimmt einrichten


----------



## berlin-mtbler (13. Februar 2009)

Na dann aber nix wie los und schöne Fotos gemacht vom Scapin.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (14. Februar 2009)

Das Scapin war eh im Bikemarkt mit schönen Fotos. Bzw dazu hat es auch einen Pace Starrgabel in der selben Farbe gegeben. Das Teil hat mich auch schon interessiert aber der Radwahnsinn muss auch mal ein ende haben.


----------



## aggressor2 (14. Februar 2009)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> aber der Radwahnsinn muss auch mal ein ende haben.



Ach Quatsch...


----------



## Don Trailo (14. Februar 2009)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Das Scapin war eh im Bikemarkt mit schönen Fotos. Bzw dazu hat es auch einen Pace Starrgabel in der selben Farbe gegeben. Das Teil hat mich auch schon interessiert aber der Radwahnsinn muss auch mal ein ende haben.



genaU als ich das inserat gesehen habe,war ich auch begeistert ,doch  sagte ich mir: du brauchst das rad nicht nein nein


----------



## cone-A (14. Februar 2009)

Ui, habe den Fred erst gerade entdeckt. Da darf ich doch auch meins reinstellen:












Rahmen ist ein 48er HT Transalp aus Reynolds 631, nur 1984 g! 

So richtig Leichtbau ist es ja nicht, ist eher so ein Mountainbike alter Schule, mit dem man alles fährt.  Und das kann es auch ganz gut. Durch die kurze Gabel geht das Ding wie Schmidt's Katze, ein echtes Go-Kart Feeling. Leider fehlen die Disctabs, sonst wären auch Scheiben dran.

Und: Ja, die Zugverlegung zur hinteren Bremse ist suboptimal gelöst. 

Gruß cone-A


----------



## Don Trailo (14. Februar 2009)

die austriaguys. hatten ein paar nette sachen aus stahl a.d


----------



## Blumenhummer (14. Februar 2009)

Nettes Heavy Tools...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## makita (14. Februar 2009)

Als Arbeitstier vieleicht noch kein Kunstwerk, aber die Basis hat Potential dafür denke ich. Ein altes RockLobster aus dem erweiterten Familienkreis.




Falls jemand eine Quelle für neue Decals kennt, immer her damit.
Hoffe es gefällt

Gruß Makita


----------



## berlin-mtbler (14. Februar 2009)

Also aus dem Rock Lobster könnt man 'ne Schönheit machen.  *obwohl es in ex-trendigem weiß ist  *

Und das Heavy Tools sieht sehr harmonisch aus.    *obwohl nix dran ist, was mich jetzt zu Begeisterungsstürmen verleiten würde   *


----------



## Tippi29 (14. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

hier mal mein altes Stratos.






Gruß
Tippi


----------



## berlin-mtbler (14. Februar 2009)

Das Stratos bitte genau so lassen.   *cool colour combination *


----------



## mete (14. Februar 2009)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Das Stratos bitte genau so lassen.   *cool colour combination *



genau, Stahl und 90er Jahrelackierungen sind immer wieder schön....:


----------



## ZeFlo (14. Februar 2009)

auch lobster


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (14. Februar 2009)

schaut leider aus, wie wenn ich 1.78m das Bike von meinem Kollegen 1.90m fahren würde.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (14. Februar 2009)

floibex schrieb:


> auch lobster



@floibex
PERFEKT. 

Tolle Farbe. 

Ach ja, und den "geared-CrossOver-Pseudo-MTBCrosser-26er-Retrobike-Hybrid-Style" find' ich extrem schick. 

Noch'n paar winizige Detailänderungen und es wär 10/10



mete schrieb:


> genau, Stahl und 90er Jahrelackierungen sind immer wieder schön....:



@mete 
Der Rahmen kann bei Deinem Talent zum Aufbau nur eine absolute Show werden. *bin echt gespannt*


----------



## CSB (14. Februar 2009)

Wenn ich mir die Lackierungen der Rahmen aus den 90'ern so anschaue, bin ich froh dass diese Zeit vorbei ist.


----------



## Sahnie (14. Februar 2009)

CSB schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die Lackierungen der Rahmen aus den 90'ern so anschaue, bin ich froh dass diese Zeit vorbei ist.



Wir  waren alle froh, dass die Zeit vorüber war. Neongelbe Schnürsenkel, zu kurze Hosen, Elha (oder Elho?) Surfjacken in Pink und Neongrün. Vokuhilas bei den Männern und Seitenscheitel bei den Frauen. Damals sahen wirklich ausnahmslos alle beschissen aus.


----------



## ralf (14. Februar 2009)

Mein treuer Begleiter: Fishlips aus 2000. Viel gefahren und fit wie am ersten Tag ...


----------



## berlin-mtbler (14. Februar 2009)

CSB schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die Lackierungen der Rahmen aus den 90'ern so anschaue, bin ich froh dass diese Zeit vorbei ist.



Also es gab auch schöne, monochrome Lackierungen. 

Und die Bikes deren Paintjob so extrem wie der vom Brave  sind, sind heute schon so überdreht und kultig, dass sie mMn schon wieder voll gut sind. Gerade in Verbindung zu einem so abgefahrenen Rahmendesign mit Elevated Chainstays.  

Und das ist ja auch nicht nur meine Meinung, sondern viele lassen sich gerade wieder einen etwas auffälligeren Paintjob (siehe z.B. die Vicious Bikes usw. ) machen. *o.k. zum Glück ohne komische Airbrushsachen mit Motiven*mMn 90er Paintjobs =  bzw. in der Masse gar nicht so schlecht *



Sahnie schrieb:


> Wir  waren alle froh, dass die Zeit vorüber war. Neongelbe Schnürsenkel, zu kurze Hosen, Elha (oder Elho?) Surfjacken in Pink und Neongrün. Vokuhilas bei den Männern und Seitenscheitel bei den Frauen. Damals sahen wirklich ausnahmslos alle beschissen aus.



Von Klamotten, Frisuren usw. war doch hier gar nicht die Rede. Außerdem manche Menschen sehen einfach immer gut aus.  *na ja, fast immer  *die 90er gingen doch im Vgl. zu den 70ern, oder?!*o.k. wenigstens einigermaßen ... außer man würde zurückgebeamt

@ralf
Das Fishlips ist für mich genau die Definition von "treuem Begleiter".   *tolle Aufnahme bzw. Foto*hoffe Deine Liebe zum Fishlipsbike hält ewig, schließlich ist Valentine's Day   *

Was ist das eigentlich für 'ne Marke, die kenn ich gar nicht??! 

btw: welch' Name - Fishlips! *so mancher Schönheitschirurg sollte vllt. auch so ein Bike fahren


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (14. Februar 2009)

Fishlips war eine Hausmarke von Rose!


----------



## nebeljäger (15. Februar 2009)

@fishlips, lobster, brave, stratos...

von solchen Dingen lebt dieser Thread...in meinen alten Augen ganz profunde Stahlszenerien in ihrer eigenen Art.....

hebet den Hut liebe Mitleser, und vergesst die Teileglauberei......


----------



## nebeljäger (15. Februar 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> die austriaguys. hatten ein paar nette sachen aus stahl a.d



und auch aus Titanal.....nur gibt es nicht mehr viel in fahrbaren Zustand


mein Hagan Titanal überlebte den Grand Raid mit 4.5 bar Luftdruck...ein Traum >100km ohne Federgabelmit Susi Buchwieser in Ziel zu rollen....


----------



## schlaffe wade (15. Februar 2009)

cluso schrieb:


> Ähm,
> 
> was habt ihr mit dem Bohemia?
> 
> Finde es richtig übel. Gefällt mir gar nicht.



danke, genau meine meinung. sieht mir zu sehr nach "gewollt, aber nicht gekonnt aus". schade, basis wäre doch sicher vorhanden....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (15. Februar 2009)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Fishlips war eine Hausmarke von Rose!



jein 

fishlips war 'ne kleine us marke mitte der 90er jahre. rose hat dann, um auch was "kultiges" anbieten zu können, zuerst die rahmen importiert und sich dann den namen gesichert als die fischlippigen in die ewigen jagdgründe eingegangen sind.


----------



## aka (15. Februar 2009)

ralf schrieb:


> Mein treuer Begleiter: Fishlips aus 2000. Viel gefahren und fit wie am ersten Tag ...




Gefällt mir sehr gut, bin ein Fan von diesem mellonenartigem Gelb - eventuell mal den roten Bepper von der Gabel abmachen (oder diese gleich passend lackieren).


----------



## ralf (15. Februar 2009)

... dank euch für den Zuspruch zu meinem Fishlipsbike ... 

Damit hatte ich nun überhaupt nicht gerechnet.
Für mich ist es einfach nur mein zuverlässiges Arbeitstier, das ich i.d.R. meinen anderen Bikes vorziehe. Insbesondere für Touren in den Alpen ist dieses Bike wie gemacht. Es funktioniert halt immer.

Und ja, es ist von Rose. Und rosetypisch ist ja auch das Thema Zuverlässigkeit ...
In 2000 stand ein Hardtailkauf an. Daß es Stahl sein sollte war schon klar. Das Bike sollte schnörkellos, frei von Modehype und funktional sein. Es sollte ein Nöll werden. Allerdings war mir der Preis einfach zu hoch. Bei dem Rosebike passte dann einfach alles. Komponenten meiner Wahl und so läuft es heute noch in der Originalausstattung. Lediglich haben nach annähernd 20.000 km die Pedale den Geist aufgegeben und aus Sicherheitsgründen wurden aktuell Lenker und Vorbau getauscht.




aka schrieb:


> Gefällt mir sehr gut, bin ein Fan von diesem mellonenartigem Gelb - eventuell mal den roten Bepper von der Gabel abmachen (oder diese gleich passend lackieren).



Ja, kann man machen. Allerdings ist das Bike ein Arbeitsgerät. Die hart erfahrene Patina macht es erst wirklich liebenswert.
Außerdem hatte ich seinerzeit genau diese Gabel ausgewählt: Eine Rond mit Firmtech. Übrigens die erste Gabel am Markt, die die Firmtechadapter hatte. Eine absolute Sorglosgabel mit der besten Bremse der Welt ... 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## mtboma (16. Februar 2009)

Kennt die einer von euch schon? Die Altitude-Rahmen in Titan oder  Reynolds 853 sehen ja ganz schlicht aus.

Kim


----------



## ZeFlo (16. Februar 2009)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> ...
> Ach ja, und den "geared-CrossOver-Pseudo-MTBCrosser-26er-Retrobike-Hybrid-Style" find' ich extrem schick.


 
 wie meinen? das ist ein starres, 8f. friction geschaltetes montenbeik mit monteinbeik drop bar. bis auf reifen, schläuche und lenkerband alles orschinal aus den jahren 1988/89 (suntour 6f. barcon) - 1997 (shogun by spinner gabel)


----------



## Don Trailo (16. Februar 2009)

mtboma schrieb:


> Kennt die einer von euch schon? Die Altitude-Rahmen in Titan oder  Reynolds 853 sehen ja ganz schlicht aus.
> 
> Kim



 ja sind schick und preislich ok
 doch ht und 120mm  ist nichts für mich


----------



## cone-A (16. Februar 2009)

Hach, die Rocklobsters sind mal hübsch. So ein Moustache-Bar hat was. Das weiße ist aber in der Tat deutlich zu groß...

Gruß cone-A


----------



## berlin-mtbler (17. Februar 2009)

cone-A schrieb:


> Hach, die Rocklobsters sind mal hübsch. So ein Moustache-Bar hat was. Das weiße ist aber in der Tat deutlich zu groß...
> 
> Gruß cone-A



Also btw: Das am Rock Lobster ist kein Moustache-Lenker, sondern ein Drop Bar. *korrekt?!*


----------



## makita (23. Februar 2009)

cone-A schrieb:


> Hach, die Rocklobsters sind mal hübsch. So ein Moustache-Bar hat was. Das weiße ist aber in der Tat deutlich zu groß...
> 
> Gruß cone-A



Zugegeben, es ist etwas groß. 

Ich hab das Rad an meinen Opa abgegeben und der hat etwas kürzere Beine als ich. Da er aber eher Forstwege fährt, passt es eigentlich recht gut. Wenig Sattelüberhöhung und geht trotzdem ab wie Schmidts Katze. Ich versuche schon ihn zu einem neuen Radl zu überreden damit ich dieses mal wieder aufmöbeln und artgerecht halten kann.

Da ihn aber schon so viele Leute inklusive seinem Fahrradladenbesitzer mit großen Augen auf das "Kultrad" angesprochen haben. Wird mir das wohl nicht gelingen. In der beziehung ist er halt leider gefühlte 50 Jahre jünger.

Gruß
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (1. März 2009)

Ich habe das Bike hier ja schon mal gepostet. Hier aber das Update: Jetzt mit kompletter 2009er XT, DT 1800er Laudrädern, Juicy Carbon und zwei netten blauen Teilen aus den 90zigern: Answer Taperlite Lenker und T-Gear Kurbel.
Die Leitungen werden natürlich noch gekürzt


----------



## escezet (1. März 2009)

wunderschön. Nur der Sattel stört ein klein wenig


----------



## Christian Back (1. März 2009)

escezet schrieb:


> wunderschön. Nur der Sattel stört ein klein wenig



Erinnert mich ein wenig an einen Bonanzaradsattel in XS... 
Sonst ein tolles Bike in schöner Farbe !
Der Sprung aufs kleine Blatt scheint aber gewaltig, oder ?


----------



## Tippi29 (1. März 2009)

Schönes Bike.
Das blau kommt echt gut,vielleicht noch schwarze Kettenblätter.

Gruss
Tippi


----------



## nebeljäger (1. März 2009)

@locketirol
tolles Bike, schöne Farbe und selten in unseren Breiten zu sehen!

----------------------------

frisch von der NAHBS 2009

Villin(Fl)












Eastern Woods Research






True Fabrication( wenn mir die auch einen 26er bruzzeln würden.....)


----------



## aggressor2 (1. März 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


>



Wat is denn das für ein Geraffel am Lenker?
Nur die neuen Hope Bremshebel mit X.O Triggern? Das sieht ja total überladen aus 

Und was soll der Vorteil von 29ern sein??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (2. März 2009)

bitte keine 29er debatte hier
 da wurde doch schon alles gesagt!


----------



## Jaypeare (2. März 2009)

Das EWR ist ... interessant .

Das True  Geiles Bike, sympathische Philosophie, interessante Preise. Scheint ein echter Geheimtipp zu sein.


----------



## Tippi29 (3. März 2009)

Mahlzeit.

Mein Winterbastelbike.






Gruss
Tippi


----------



## cone-A (3. März 2009)

Nicht schlecht für ein Winterbike. 

Aber den Sattel setzt Du nicht einfach so dem Beschuß durch das Hinterrad aus, oder? 

Gruß cone-A


----------



## Clemens (3. März 2009)

Details Salsa Ala Carte


----------



## Tippi29 (3. März 2009)

cone-A schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht für ein Winterbike.
> 
> Aber den Sattel setzt Du nicht einfach so dem Beschuß durch das Hinterrad aus, oder?
> 
> Gruß cone-A




Nö,Nö, der bekommt eine Plastiktütenwindel und immer eine gesunde Dosis gutes Lederfett.

Gruß
Tippi


----------



## nebeljäger (4. März 2009)

in den richtigen Thread verschoben...sorry


----------



## _booze_ (8. März 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> True Fabrication( wenn mir die auch einen 26er bruzzeln würden.....)


da hatt ich letztens den katalog inner hand...nur blöd das ich zuerst in die preisliste geschaut hab und das ganze dann gleich wieder weggelegt hab


----------



## nebeljäger (8. März 2009)

_booze_ schrieb:


> da hatt ich letztens den katalog inner hand...nur blöd das ich zuerst in die preisliste geschaut hab und das ganze dann gleich wieder weggelegt hab



hast wohl einen deutschen Katalog in der Hand gehabt, und mit einem anderen "Fab" verwechselt....

ich finde die True Fabs. mehr als fair im Preis:



> True Fabrication prices are as follows:
> 
> Frames: $1175
> 
> ...


----------



## Blumenhummer (8. März 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> mit einem anderen "Fab" verwechselt...



So muss es sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (8. März 2009)

(excl. Steuersatz )


----------



## Krokodeal (8. März 2009)

moin jungs, heut wurden mal richtige fotos vom zweitrad/stadtrad gemacht... 













...ist nich so schön wie die meisten hier aber gut geknipst.

gruß
krokodeal


----------



## chri55 (8. März 2009)

ich finds total schön


----------



## berlin-mtbler (9. März 2009)

your enemy schrieb:


> ich finds total schön



Find's auch schön: Schnörkellos, funktionell und sieht auch noch gut aus.


----------



## mtboma (18. März 2009)

leider nicht mehr bei mir. Aber wenn man zu viele hat müssen manche halt gehen, aber wer weiß schon was morgen ist. 

Kona Explosif 2006


----------



## berlin-mtbler (18. März 2009)

Schönes Kona HT.

Das Foto macht Vorfreude auf den kommenden Frühling und Sommer. *ja, wo sind sie denn die beiden  *ich glaub ich wander doch noch aus.


----------



## Jesus Freak (18. März 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> (excl. Steuersatz )



... und exkl. Sattel


----------



## Don Trailo (18. März 2009)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> ... und exkl. Sattel


.... satteltechnisch funktionieren die amis echt anders..... wer weiss ev. sind hässliche sattel bequemer....


----------



## nebeljäger (18. März 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> .... satteltechnisch funktionieren die amis echt anders..... wer weiss ev. sind hässliche sattel bequemer....



oder es braucht  den sixpack (intravenös!) darunter zum kompensieren....

whouuuu knows....



@mtboma

klasse Foto, mit klasse Bike...

da riecht man förmlich den Frühling...DANKE!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yeti123 (20. März 2009)

Hier mal ein nicht so perfektes Bike von mir ;-) 
Ja das Tretlager ist so hoch. Ist hal ein Grove Innovations Hardcore.


----------



## Yeti123 (20. März 2009)

Mein IF endlich mit Tune Kurbel und ceramic Lager. Lieferung hat sehr lange gedauert.


----------



## Yeti123 (20. März 2009)

Mein Vicious ohne vordere Disc Aufnahme. 



Extra für Don Trailo ;-)


----------



## Don Trailo (20. März 2009)

herzklopf
 hat sich aber gelohnt gelle!superschön
 aus einen guss,sehr sehr fein

und ne schöne inpiration für mein nächstes stahl ht


----------



## Yeti123 (20. März 2009)

Und noch eins von mir.Alt aber auch schön
Vorher:



Nachher:



Und noch ein Vicious von mir.





















Noch eine komplette Baustelle



Wird grade restauriert.


----------



## Don Trailo (20. März 2009)

das MG ist ja so schön in gelb/schwarz
 ne ganz feine stahlleidenschaft pflegst du, so ein yeti suche ich auch schon ewig(zu einen guten preis)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yeti123 (20. März 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> das MG ist ja so schön in gelb/schwarz
> ne ganz feine stahlleidenschaft pflegst du, so ein yeti suche ich auch schon ewig(zu einen guten preis)



Nicht nur Stahl
Carbon( S-Works HT ) / Titan ( Merlin, Litespeed ) und Alu ( Rocky Vertex TO 1996, YETI ARC, Klein, Manitou FS ) leider auch noch. 
Brauche Platz Finde bald nichts mehr im Keller.


----------



## Don Trailo (20. März 2009)

und alle bikes mit felgenbremsen...?? auch mal was modernes in zukunft?


----------



## Yeti123 (20. März 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> und alle bikes mit felgenbremsen...?? auch mal was modernes in zukunft?



Ja alle mit Felgenbremse! Selbst mein S-Works. Obwohl ich sehr viel fahre habe ich noch nie eine Disc vermisst. Verzeih, bin noch einer der alten Hasen

Stop! Stimmt nicht ganz mein Stadtrad hat Scheibe. Fast vergessen.


----------



## Don Trailo (20. März 2009)

wenn du damit klar kommst ist das voll i.o 

 so der job ruft


----------



## Fischie (20. März 2009)

Ist schon länger her, dass es so aussah aber hat gute Dienste geleistet:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/281895 



Ist nun zum Stadtbike umgebaut wurden mit Schutzblechen etc. - Bilder kommen dazu bald!

Schönen Tag noch!

MfG Fischie


----------



## Blumenhummer (20. März 2009)

@Yeti123: Fein, fein... 



Yeti123 schrieb:


> Brauche Platz Finde bald nichts mehr im Keller.



Och, das Independent Fabrication und/oder die beiden Vicious Cycles würden sich bestimmt auch bei mir wohlfühlen...


----------



## berlin-mtbler (20. März 2009)

Blumenthal schrieb:


> @Yeti123: Fein, fein...
> Och, das Independent Fabrication und/oder die beiden Vicious Cycles würden sich bestimmt auch bei mir wohlfühlen...



Och, ich würde mich auch erbarmen und allen Bikes von Yeti123 Obdach gewähren.  *schlage hierzu freundlich die kostenfreie Entsorgung und Endlagerung von dem Altmetall bei mir vor  *

@yeti123
Einfach eine supertolle Sammlung.


----------



## _booze_ (20. März 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> hast wohl einen deutschen Katalog in der Hand gehabt, und mit einem anderen "Fab" verwechselt....


stimmt und jetzt wo ich bei yeti123 das logo gesehen hab weiß ich auch mit wem ...1700$ für nen einfachen rahmen, auch wenn er schick ist, ist definitiv too much!


----------



## Don Trailo (20. März 2009)

_booze_ schrieb:


> stimmt und jetzt wo ich bei yeti123 das logo gesehen hab weiß ich auch mit wem ...1700$ für nen einfachen rahmen, auch wenn er schick ist, ist definitiv too much!



 alles einstellungsache was zu viel ist
 oder ne sache des einkommens oder 
 der fazination oder nicht....


----------



## Blumenhummer (20. März 2009)

Weiß eigentlich zufällig jemand, was eine "no travel fork" aus dem Hause Independent Fabrication in den USA kostet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yeti123 (20. März 2009)

Blumenthal schrieb:


> Weiß eigentlich zufällig jemand, was eine "no travel fork" aus dem Hause Independent Fabrication in den USA kostet?



Ja! Zeimlich genau 295,00Dollar.


----------



## Yeti123 (20. März 2009)

_booze_ schrieb:


> stimmt und jetzt wo ich bei yeti123 das logo gesehen hab weiß ich auch mit wem ...1700$ für nen einfachen rahmen, auch wenn er schick ist, ist definitiv too much!



Was heißt hier einfacher Rahmen? Es ist ein Deluxe SSM!
Man gibt soviel Geld für sch... im Leben aus, dann kann ich mir auch mal ein paar Räder gönnen.
Träume sind da um Sie zu verwirklichen. 
Living the dream


----------



## Yeti123 (20. März 2009)

Danke für das kompliment. Doch abgeben ist nicht.


----------



## Blumenhummer (20. März 2009)

Yeti123 schrieb:


> Ja! Zeimlich genau 295,00Dollar.



Vielen Dank, Schneemensch!

Das entspricht tagesaktuell EUR 217,-.

Dann war mein Eindruck, dass der deutsche Importeur mit EUR 525,- arg heftig hinlang, wohl nicht ganz falsch...


----------



## panzer-oddo (20. März 2009)

Yeti123 schrieb:


> Was heißt hier einfacher Rahmen? Es ist ein Deluxe SSM!
> Man gibt soviel Geld für sch... im Leben aus, dann kann ich mir auch mal ein paar Räder gönnen.
> Träume sind da um Sie zu verwirklichen.
> Living the dream



Genau!
Könntest Du vielleicht mal Bilder von all Deinen Rädern auf einem Haufen machen? Das wäre vermutlich ein ziemlicher Schocker in diesem Thread!

@_booze_

Vielleicht ist es damit besser verständlich...:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_OefeeRDHw"]YouTube - Independent Fabrication... Living the Dream!![/ame]


ps: der SSM vom yeti123 wird für 1700 nicht zu haben sein, dafür wird vermutlich fast das doppelte aufgerufen 

gruß ali


----------



## Blumenhummer (20. März 2009)

Ein Ti Deluxe liegt bei $ 3.250,- - _der Preis für das 953 Deluxe dürfte marginal niedriger liegen und beträgt damit in der Tat_ nicht ganz das Doppelte der $ 1.695,- für ein "normales" Steel Deluxe, aber fast...


----------



## panzer-oddo (20. März 2009)

Hallo,

Das Geschoss vom yeti123 ist doch aber ein SSR aus Reynolds 953 Stahl soviel ich weiß, ein Rennrad-Rahmen aus diesen Rohren kostet inkl. Gabel $ 3600.- , für einen MTB-rahmen aus 953 hab ich keinen Preis gefunden.

gruß ali


----------



## Blumenhummer (20. März 2009)

panzer-oddo schrieb:


> Das Geschoss vom yeti123 ist doch aber ... aus Reynolds 953 Stahl



Yep, das ist meines Wissens richtig.

Ich wollte bei Independent Fabrication ebenfalls mal einen solchen Rahmen bestellen. Leider sah man sich jedoch nicht in der Lage, die Bestellung anzunehmen, da man erst einmal nur ein paar Prototypen zu bauen beabsichtigte. Im Rahmen der Gespräche sagte man mir damals, dass der Preis eines 953er Rahmens ungefähr dem eines Titanrahmens entsprechen würde. Diese Information hatte ich im Rahmen meines obigen Postings unterschlagen. Das war ungeschickt...


----------



## Don Trailo (20. März 2009)

Blumenthal schrieb:


> Yep, das ist meines Wissens richtig.
> 
> Ich wollte bei Independent Fabrication ebenfalls mal einen solchen Rahmen bestellen. Leider sah man sich jedoch nicht in der Lage, die Bestellung anzunehmen, da man erst einmal nur ein paar Prototypen zu bauen beabsichtigte. Im Rahmen der Gespräche sagte man mir damals, dass der Preis eines 953er Rahmens ungefähr dem eines Titanrahmens entsprechen würde. Diese Information hatte ich im Rahmen meines obigen Postings unterschlagen. Das war ungeschickt...



 genau diese infos hatte ich auch von If und ein paar anderen rahmenbauern
 doch mann kann auch schon für1600euros 953er auf mass bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (20. März 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> mann kann auch schon für1600euros 953er auf mass bekommen



@Don Trailo: Verrätst Du mir bei wem?


----------



## Don Trailo (20. März 2009)

Blumenthal schrieb:


> @Don Trailo: Verrätst Du mir bei wem?



z.b vogel


----------



## Blumenhummer (20. März 2009)

@Don Trailo: Vielen Dank für den Hinweis! Ich melde mich am Abend noch per E-Mail...


----------



## Yeti123 (20. März 2009)

panzer-oddo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Das Geschoss vom yeti123 ist doch aber ein SSR aus Reynolds 953 Stahl soviel ich weiß, ein Rennrad-Rahmen aus diesen Rohren kostet inkl. Gabel $ 3600.- , für einen MTB-rahmen aus 953 hab ich keinen Preis gefunden.
> 
> gruß ali



Hi Ali,

das SSM gibt es jetzt 3mal. 2x in den USA 1mal in Germany
War ein Glücksgriff durch Beziehung direkt zum IF Chef.
Der Rahmen kostete ca. 3290,00Dollar.
IF wird den Rahmen aber bald auch normal anbieten.


----------



## zingel (20. März 2009)

puhh! der Vogel macht aber schöne Sachen! ...naja, bis auf den Ersatzspeichenhalter.


----------



## Splatter666 (20. März 2009)

Und wann braucht man schonmal 4 (!) Ersatzspeichen auf einmal?
Da wäre die Lösung von damals mit 2 Speichen auf der Kettenstrebe als Schutz besser und ästhetischer gewesen...

Ciao, Splat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (20. März 2009)

eigentlich nur, wenn das Schaltwerk schlecht eingestellt ist, die Kette hinter die Kassette runterfällt und der grobmotorische Fahrer voll in die Pedale steht ...und sich über das schwammige Gefühl wundert.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (21. März 2009)

Da hab ich auch mal wieder eines! Mein Burgweg "Dr. Hannibal", 10,8kg mit Pedale, Flaschenhalter und Tacho.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Don Trailo (21. März 2009)

da kommt doch die golden LX mit der geilsten rahmenfarbe für stahl gut zur geltung
 welcher rohrsatz??


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (21. März 2009)

Das ist eine gute Frage??? Der rahmen war recht billig und nach meinem Wusch Lackiert, gewicht 2,1kg.


----------



## Don Trailo (21. März 2009)

Burgweg  baut aber  nichts mehr stahl oder?


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (21. März 2009)

Ja stimmt.


----------



## Tippi29 (21. März 2009)

Hallo,

Schöne Farbkombi!
Der Rahmen des Burgweg sieht wie der meines 2009 Chaka Pele`s aus.Ein Klon?

Gruß
Tippi


----------



## damista (21. März 2009)

Ich gebe zu, es ist weder extrem Edel, noch fahre ich damit meine Rennen...Die Optik und Anbauteile sind im prinzip dem Einsatz als Allzweck-Alltagsbike geschuldet. Dafür isses aber Stahl und in zeitlosem metallic-blau gehalten.














@Dr.Hannibal
sieht gut aus. Denke mal, das das Gold bei normaler Belichtung nicht ganz so heraus sticht, oder?


----------



## Curtado (22. März 2009)

Mein Pipedream Sirius aus Reynolds 631


----------



## 34x18 (22. März 2009)

Blumenthal schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, Schneemensch!
> 
> Das entspricht tagesaktuell EUR 217,-.
> 
> Dann war mein Eindruck, dass der deutsche Importeur mit EUR 525,- arg heftig hinlang, wohl nicht ganz falsch...




WHOA - Timeout.  Retail USD for a steel fork from IF is $450 in EUR that is 346, plus shipping, zoll and taxes = 537EUR.  Our price is 512 EUR.  If you guys are going to quote prices, then talk apples to apples and quote the right prices.

2nd point - Yeti123 does not own an SSM.  That is a Deluxe, which is still a sweet bike.  There are only four in existance, and as one of the testers myself of 953, I own one of the first SSX's (it was at EuroBike and will be at EHBE), and as the official distributor of IF in Germany, that is not a 953 bike.  Our SSR and SSX come in at a similar price as the Ti versions, and the mtb will not be available until at the earliest late fall. Anything else being said is simply not the truth.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (22. März 2009)

Das Pipedream finde ich, von ein paar Kleinigkeiten, die unter "Geschmackssache" fallen, abgesehen, richtig gut.


----------



## Blumenhummer (22. März 2009)

Hallo Ken,

sollte die von mir zitierte Preisangabe falsch sein, so bitte ich um Entschuldigung. Auf der amerikanischen IF-Homepage ist diese Information meines Wissens leider nicht zu finden. Ich habe den Preis über dieses Forum erhalten und hielt die Angabe in Anbetracht der Preisgestaltung für das Produkt in der Vergangenheit und auch im Vergleich zu den beispielsweise von den Kollegen von Vicious Cycles aufgerufenen Konditionen für durchaus glaubhaft. 

Davon unabhängig komme ich mit Deiner Rechnung nicht ganz klar. Der Interbankenkurs für die Umrechnung von USD in EUR liegt aktuell bei 0,7364. Der Betrag von USD 450,- entspricht damit EUR 331,37. Hinzu kommt - der Zollsatz liegt bei 4,7% - ein Betrag von EUR 15,57. Der zu versteuernde Betrag liegt damit bei EUR 346,94. Einschließlich 19% Einfuhrumsatzsteuer sind wir damit bei EUR 412,86. Den Versand habe ich nicht mitkalkuliert. Zu den von Dir errechneten EUR 537,- bleibt eine Differenz von EUR 124,14. Das ist ganz schön viel für ein kleines Gäbelchen...

Abschließend hätte ich noch eine kurze Frage: Worin genau bestehen denn die Unterschied zwischen einem SSM und einem 953 Deluxe?

Herzliche Grüße!


Volker


----------



## 34x18 (22. März 2009)

Blumenthal schrieb:


> Hallo Ken,
> 
> sollte die von mir zitierte Preisangabe falsch sein, so bitte ich um Entschuldigung. Auf der amerikanischen IF-Homepage ist diese Information meines Wissens leider nicht zu finden. Ich habe den Preis über dieses Forum erhalten und hielt die Angabe in Anbetracht der Preisgestaltung für das Produkt in der Vergangenheit und auch im Vergleich zu den beispielsweise von den Kollegen von Vicious Cycles aufgerufenen Konditionen für durchaus glaubhaft.
> 
> ...


  Ja Volker, ich bins,

Your math is not entirely correct, it goes like this:
$450 / 1.30 (you get less than the real exchange rate) = 346
Shipping $85 / 1.3 = 65
Equals = 411
Zoll (they add shipping in there)*1.047 = 20
Taxes = 78
Grand total = 509EUR (I added the zoll in when I calculated taxes earlier, that is the difference)

The Vicious fork is inexpensive, we cannot do it for those prices, my costs are well above that.  There is a lot of labor in these forks, therefore they cost more.  It actually takes up a lot of time to produce one.  That is also why we do not do stems and so on, cost prohibitive.  

Reading the thread the information sounds like it came from Yeti123, which I will have some discussions about in the near future.  

Thanks - I sent you a PM,

Ken


----------



## Blumenhummer (22. März 2009)

34x18 schrieb:


> I sent you a PM



You'll get a phone call.


----------



## Don Trailo (22. März 2009)

please stop now this yada yada yada 
We would pictures and no dirty talk


----------



## Jaypeare (22. März 2009)

Curtado schrieb:


> Mein Pipedream Sirius aus Reynolds 631



Sehr schön und hierzulande wirklich selten .

Kannst du zufällig was zum Rahmengewicht sagen? Die meisten günstigeren Stahlrahmen sind ja eher (sehr) schwer.


----------



## Curtado (23. März 2009)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Sehr schön und hierzulande wirklich selten .
> 
> Kannst du zufällig was zum Rahmengewicht sagen? Die meisten günstigeren Stahlrahmen sind ja eher (sehr) schwer.



Ich denke er wird so bei 2,2kg liegen.Gewogen hab ich den Rahmen leider nicht.


----------



## TDR (23. März 2009)

Das Sirius ist wirklich ein schönes Rad!  Habe es auf der Homepage von Pipedream schon öfters betrachtet.

Aber passen in den Hinterbau wirklich 2,5" Reifen? Und die Angaben zur Oberrohrlänge auf der HP, ist das parallel zum Boden gemessen oder am OR entlang? Wäre super wenn Du dazu etwas sagen könntest!

Vielen Dank im Voraus!
TDR


----------



## Tyler1977 (23. März 2009)

Um mal ganz tief in die Kultecke zu gehen...

Hat hier eigentlich einer ein aktuelles Curtlo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (24. März 2009)

gesehen mal vor ein paar jahren irgendwo in DE


----------



## ZeFlo (24. März 2009)

... gbbc 2003 darmstadt ev? auf jeden fall das arbeitsgerät von deralex.


----------



## Curtado (24. März 2009)

TDR schrieb:


> Das Sirius ist wirklich ein schönes Rad!  Habe es auf der Homepage von Pipedream schon öfters betrachtet.
> 
> Aber passen in den Hinterbau wirklich 2,5" Reifen? Und die Angaben zur Oberrohrlänge auf der HP, ist das parallel zum Boden gemessen oder am OR entlang? Wäre super wenn Du dazu etwas sagen könntest!
> 
> ...



Hallo,
ich denke nicht das ein 2,5" Reifen passt.Die Oberrohrlänge ist parallel zum Boden gemessen. Ich habe den Medium Rahmen.Frag einfach mal den Preis an,die Angaben auf der Homepage stimmen nicht ganz.
Gruß


----------



## DerAlex (24. März 2009)

Holla, das sind ja Beine und Rad von mir. 
Der Rahmen ist übrigens Baujahr 2000 und ich war mir bei der Bestellung nicht ganz sicher, ob das mit dem Eingangfahren wirklich eine gute Sache ist. Daher das Schaltauge. 
Wo das Bild aufgenommen ist, weiss ich jetzt nicht. 
<Prollmodus an>
In Darmstadt war meines Wissens noch ne Sidney am Rad.


----------



## TDR (24. März 2009)

Curtado schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich denke nicht das ein 2,5" Reifen passt.Die Oberrohrlänge ist parallel zum Boden gemessen. Ich habe den Medium Rahmen.Frag einfach mal den Preis an,die Angaben auf der Homepage stimmen nicht ganz.
> Gruß



Danke für die Infos! Der Rahmen ist mir dann wohl leider zu kurz.

Gruß 
TDR


----------



## Altitude (24. März 2009)

floibex schrieb:


> ... gbbc 2003 darmstadt ev? auf jeden fall das arbeitsgerät von deralex.



SSWC 2004 in Berlin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (24. März 2009)

niente male 
für nen versender made by agresti.....


----------



## Blumenhummer (24. März 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> niente male [/quote]
> 
> Das ist wahr.
> 
> Irgendwie ist's aber auch schade...


----------



## Jajaja (24. März 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> niente male
> für nen versender made by agresti.....



Ja, "steel is coming back soon"!

Irgendwie hat das Teil aber keinen "Spirit" - für den Preis.


----------



## Don Trailo (24. März 2009)

Blumenthal schrieb:


> Das ist wahr.
> 
> Irgendwie ist's aber auch schade...


ich kann dich gut verstehen...  bin ambivalent
klar liebe ich es zur einer kleinen minderheit zu gehören die stahl und ti bevorzugt
und trotz allem ( auch heute noch) wenn ich jemanden mit einem stahlgerüst auf der tour treffe entstehen immer schöne gespräche....

auch wenn stahl wieder kommen sollte, es werden einige carbon oder bauxit der optik/gewicht wegen bevorzugen.......


----------



## Blumenhummer (24. März 2009)

Yep, da hast Du recht.

Mir ging es allerdings auch weniger darum, dass Stahl und Titan wieder etwas häufiger anzutreffen sind, sondern vielmehr darum, dass Firmen wie Agresti oder auch Lynskey - nach meinem unmaßgeblichen Dafürhalten - durch das Ausführen von Auftragsarbeiten an Identität verlieren.


----------



## Jaypeare (24. März 2009)

Blumenthal schrieb:


> Mir ging es allerdings auch weniger darum, dass Stahl und Titan wieder etwas häufiger anzutreffen sind, sondern vielmehr darum, dass Firmen wie Agresti oder auch Lynskey - nach meinem unmaßgeblichen Dafürhalten - durch das Ausführen von Auftragsarbeiten an Identität verlieren.



Was solls, dafür überleben sie. Nur mit Tradition und Enthusiasmus kann man heutzutage keine Firma mehr auf Dauer am Leben erhalten, in Deutschland schon gar nicht. Agresti kann ja nicht auf den Kultbonus bestimmer amerikanischer Schmieden bauen.


----------



## ZeFlo (24. März 2009)

... ich weiss nicht, da ist wenigstens noch einer mit massig spirit (blödes wort eigentlich) dahinter und stellt die rahmen selber stück für stück mit höchster handwerklicher qualität her. ganz im gegensatz zu manchem brand name, salsa zum bleistifft, pseudo spirit mit wirklich grauslicher ausführung und qualität, wenn ich meinen augen und/oder den wortbeiträgen in manchen us forum und blogs glauben darf.

zumindest viel besser gelungen wie der eher peinliche versuch von fusion.


----------



## versus (24. März 2009)

also mir gefällts sehr gut - ich bin allerdings unschlüssig, ob ich eins haben wollen würde


----------



## Blumenhummer (24. März 2009)

Schön ist's. Das wollte ich keinesfalls in Abrede stellen.


----------



## Don Trailo (24. März 2009)

versus schrieb:


> also mir gefällts sehr gut - ich bin allerdings unschlüssig, ob ich eins haben wollen würde



....für 500 euro neuwertig in der  ebucht, könnte ich nicht wiederstehen, doch eben stahl am liebsten auf mass wenn neuanschaffung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (25. März 2009)

...und noch 2 Beispiele für Stahl  ohne Spirit :
Pucky und On-One an der Ostsee (vor ca. 3 Jahren)


----------



## berlin-mtbler (25. März 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> niente male
> für nen versender made by agresti.....



Für 500  komplett?! war das ja ein Schnäppchen.  *Glückwunsch*


----------



## zingel (25. März 2009)

irgendwie muss man ja trainieren und da ich nur ungerne auf gute Bremsen verzichte, musste halt ein MTB herhalten...


----------



## CSB (25. März 2009)

Wie Geil ist das denn?!?!

Wer braucht da noch ein Rennrad?
(feinfühlige Bremsfinger vorrausgesetzt)


----------



## Don Trailo (25. März 2009)

geiles rad
ja interloc gabs ja mal billig im netz....
 meine nächste strassenrakete ist auch aus stahl mit disc


----------



## Sahnie (25. März 2009)

Hat das Interloc ein besonders langes Oberrohr oder wie nimmt man darauf eine "schnelle" Position ein. Der Sinn vom Rennrad sind ja nicht die schmalen Reifen sondern dass man richtig im Bock drin sitzt.


----------



## zingel (25. März 2009)

die Position ist ...sagen wir mal "richtig"

jedenfalls kann ich damit 8h lang über Pässe radeln, ohne dass mir was weh tut.


eine Richtig schnelle Position hab ich auf dem Kestrel 4000 mit Aerolenker und Zipp Scheibe hintendrin. Allerdings ist bei dem, wie es sich für ein Zeitfahrrad gehört, das Oberrohr deutlich kürzer als beim Interloc.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (25. März 2009)

Echt krasse Kiste! 
Es ist auch immer wieder unglaublich welche abgefahren und außergewöhnlichen Bikes im Stahl oder Titan Tread auftauchen. Das gibts sonst nirgendst!


----------



## Nikolausi (25. März 2009)

Endlich mal ein Stahlbike-Thread! Hier ist meins: 95er Parkpre Scepter Comp, mittlerweile siehts etwas anders aus (klickpedale, neuer lenker). Bin verliebt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (25. März 2009)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Echt krasse Kiste!
> Es ist auch immer wieder unglaublich welche abgefahren und außergewöhnlichen Bikes im Stahl oder Titan Tread auftauchen. Das gibts sonst nirgendst!



 wahre worte dottore


----------



## singlestoph (26. März 2009)

Jajaja schrieb:


> Ja, "steel is coming back soon"!
> 
> Irgendwie hat das Teil aber keinen "Spirit" - für den Preis.



spirit für den preis????  hä?

der satz ist schon ....naja

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Chris-Steel-Serie_id_6721_.htm

life heisst der rohrsatz  

spirit ist der mit dem carbonsitzrohr ausser beim rohrsatz für gemuffte rahme

http://www.columbustubi.com/eng/4_4_2.htm


----------



## berlin-mtbler (26. März 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> irgendwie muss man ja trainieren und da ich nur ungerne auf gute Bremsen verzichte, musste halt ein MTB herhalten...



WOW: Sieht extrem stylish aus.   *fast perfekt*

Mit 'nem Dropbar (z.B. On One Midge od. WTB etc.) würde es mir persönlich noch besser gefallen. Dann wäre die Rennrad-Optik noch stärker ... *muß aber eigentlich nicht sein, Optik ist ja so schon super *

Gewicht von dem Interloc bitte?!


----------



## zingel (26. März 2009)

das Gewicht dürfte gut 9kg betragen. Es ist ein absoluter Budgetaufbau aus Occasionteilen. Einzig die Hope Naben hab ich mir der Optik wegen gegönnt. Insgesamt hat's ein bisschen mehr als 1000 Franken gekostet. Wenn's mir wichtiger gewesen wäre und ich nicht viel lieber alte Bikes restaurieren würde, hätt ich als Basis ein Scott Scale und eine Token Gabel genommen.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (26. März 2009)

Im Vgl. zu nem Scale mit Token Gabel gefällt mir Dein Interloc weit besser.  Also: alles richtig gemacht.  *wünsche mir weitere, so schöne Restaurationsobjekte hier zu sehen   *


----------



## zingel (26. März 2009)

optisch gefällt's mir auch besser.

wenn du in meiner Signatur auf "olschoolracing" klickst, siehst du all unsere Resto-Projekte. Etwa zehn weitere sollten bald irgendwann mal noch folgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 34x18 (26. März 2009)

es ist gleich fertig, meine neue 29er Deluxe (SL) 1780g rahmen. es ist eine besondere mischung von roher, wie im die Factory Lightweight, gesammte gewicht kommt gleich...


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (26. März 2009)

Ich weiß nicht, die Felgen wollen mir nicht gefallen! Ansonst aber ein sehr schönes Bike!


----------



## Matze. (26. März 2009)

> meine nächste strassenrakete ist auch aus stahl mit disc





Eine "Straßenrakete" hat immer Disc, 


























und mindestens 2 Zylinder mit 100PS


----------



## nebeljäger (27. März 2009)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, die Felgen wollen mir nicht gefallen! Ansonst aber ein sehr schönes Bike!



irgendwie gefallen mir auch diese Felgen...., jedoch nicht unbedingt an diesem Bike.

Das Rad ansich find ich ebenfalls wunderschön(bis auf Lenker und Bremshebel).

Die Rotor Teile besonders die Kurbel passen perfekt!
Edge MTB Lenker, Lenkergriffe, Hope Mini, und das Rad wäre meins


----------



## Superfriend (27. März 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> irgendwie muss man ja trainieren und da ich nur ungerne auf gute Bremsen verzichte, musste halt ein MTB herhalten...



Ich muss jetzt dumm fragen: Was sind das für Daumies? Hat Shimano die im Programm? Ich weiß nur, dass Paul mal Daumies gemacht hat. Die Teile fielen mir neulich schon auf an der Hippiekiste von Jeff Jones himself auf:


----------



## zingel (27. März 2009)

Paul Thumbies mit DuraAce Zeitfahrschaltern


----------



## Superfriend (27. März 2009)

Sorry, das verstehe ich (noch) nicht: Paul Thumbies sind soweit so klar. Dura Ace Zeitfahrschalter sind doch eigentlich als Lenkerendschalter konzipiert, oder? Was ist da jetzt kombiniert?


----------



## BikeViking (28. März 2009)

Von den Lenkerendhebeln werden nur die Hebel genommen. 

der Sockel der eigentlich im Lenkerende steckt wird entfernt. 

Die Hebel werden nun auf die Paulteile geschraubt. Fertich


----------



## Superfriend (29. März 2009)

Ah, verstehe, danke!


----------



## popeye_mzg (29. März 2009)

Ich stells mal hier ein.

´94er Apache von Independent. Fast Original, der entsprechende Vorbau kommt noch dran.
Jedoch suche ich noch eine passende Sattelstütze von Independent in 29,8.
Wenn jemand noch so etwas loswerden möchte PM !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shutupandride (3. April 2009)

der neumodische if schriftzug und der alte von der deutschen firma independent (ehemals indian) ähneln sich ja gewaltig ...


----------



## Oettinger (4. April 2009)

Stahl find ich gut!


----------



## versus (4. April 2009)

frisch fertig geworden: 99er gt psyclone - fillet brazed 

















mz atom race, sram 9.0sl ind weiss, race face turbine, derzeit mavics crossroc ust mit 2.25er nobby nic, avid sd5, flite, chris king, etc.


----------



## Oettinger (4. April 2009)

ich glaub ich zieh wieder zurück....


----------



## Gorth (4. April 2009)

ne, mußt du nicht! Geiles Trek!


----------



## Don Trailo (5. April 2009)

volker volker
 mit einer SIDney wäre es perfekt


----------



## versus (5. April 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> volker volker
> mit einer SIDney wäre es perfekt



grazie reza! an die habe ich auch schon gedacht, oder eben (etwas weniger exklusiv) an meine weisse skareb. die mz läuft aber super und scheint in sachen geometrie super zu passen. die erste lange ausfahrt erfolgt HEUTE, und zwar in 3/4 hosen und kurzen handschuhen, denn es ist früüüüüühling


----------



## nebeljäger (5. April 2009)

traumhaftes Psyclone


----------



## gurkenfolie (5. April 2009)

gestern im wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (5. April 2009)

versus schrieb:


> grazie reza! an die habe ich auch schon gedacht, oder eben (etwas weniger exklusiv) an meine weisse skareb. die mz läuft aber super und scheint in sachen geometrie super zu passen. die erste lange ausfahrt erfolgt HEUTE, und zwar in 3/4 hosen und kurzen handschuhen, denn es ist früüüüüühling



auch hier traumwetter, ein paar schneedecken hats aber noch 3/4 hosen und lange handschuhe und viele höhenmeter gemacht
DAS GT IST ECHT DER OBERHAMMER SCHAUE ICH  MIR MAL IN ZÜRICH AN
SIND EV ÜBER OSTERN IN DER SCHÖNSTEN STADT DER SCHWEIZ!
 und nun ein kühles blondes!


----------



## versus (5. April 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> traumhaftes Psyclone


danke!


Don Trailo schrieb:


> auch hier traumwetter, ein paar schneedecken hats aber noch 3/4 hosen und lange handschuhe und viele höhenmeter gemacht
> DAS GT IST ECHT DER OBERHAMMER SCHAUE ICH  MIR MAL IN ZÜRICH AN
> SIND EV ÜBER OSTERN IN DER SCHÖNSTEN STADT DER SCHWEIZ!
> und nun ein kühles blondes!



bin eben auch vom ersten richtig ritt mit der stahlflitze zurück. 4.5std mit kruzem trikot und imbiss auf dem albispass in der sonne 

ostern ist ganz schlecht mit anschauen - 1 woche ferien 
aber sonst seid ihr jederzeit willkommen!


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (5. April 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> volker volker
> mit einer SIDney wäre es perfekt



Da schließe ich mich an, auch wegen der Gabel!


----------



## berlin-mtbler (6. April 2009)

Ja, für's GT 'ne SID nehmen. 

Und die Drehgriffschalter über die Bremshebel anordnen. *warum die schönen Teile verstecken  *

Das Kona gefällt mir aber auch. *Klassikerlook mit Discs  *


----------



## versus (6. April 2009)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Da schließe ich mich an, auch wegen der Gabel!





berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Ja, für's GT 'ne SID nehmen.



ja eine sid wäre schon noch was, aber die mz gibt dem filigranen stahlrähmchen ein wenig stabilität. könnte meine silberne sid mal umbauen um das fahrverhalten zu testen.  



berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Und die Drehgriffschalter über die Bremshebel anordnen.



wie meinen???


----------



## Sahnie (6. April 2009)

gurkenfolie schrieb:


> gestern im wald



Schöner Bock, aber der Nisene geht heute überhaupt nicht mehr. Vor ein paar Jahren bin ich den auch noch gefahren, aber jetzt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shutupandride (6. April 2009)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Ja, für's GT 'ne SID nehmen.
> 
> Und die Drehgriffschalter über die Bremshebel anordnen. *warum die schönen Teile verstecken  *
> 
> Das Kona gefällt mir aber auch. *Klassikerlook mit Discs  *



ja eine sid sieht zwar schön filigran aus und passt sicher auch gut zum GT, die Funktion ist aber leider Kacke. Vielleicht eine Durin 80 in schwarz oder, noch besser: eine PACE!!!


----------



## singlestoph (6. April 2009)

die marzocchi funktioniert dafür gut ...

kann man ja zur not umfärben oder weiss bekleben ....


----------



## versus (6. April 2009)

singlestoph schrieb:


> die marzocchi funktioniert dafür gut ...
> 
> kann man ja zur not umfärben oder weiss bekleben ....



stimmt beides! der silberne teil der tauchrohre ist ohnehin klebefolie. 
mal sehen...

mit einer alten sid habe ich echt etwas bedenken wegen der ohnehin nicht so überragenden steuerkopfsteifigkeit.

mit der mz geht auch der zürcher hoeckler recht zügig - zumindest für meine verhältnisse


----------



## lupus_bhg (6. April 2009)

Das GT ist gut, so wie es ist


----------



## berlin-mtbler (7. April 2009)

Klar gut ist es bzw. sehr gut. Aber man kann ja immer kleine Details verbessern. Sonst hat man ja nix mehr zu " schrauben"  und das wär doch schade.


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. April 2009)

MZ drinlassen.


----------



## singlestoph (7. April 2009)

wird von chromag als crosscountry bike bezeichnet


----------



## versus (7. April 2009)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Klar gut ist es bzw. sehr gut. Aber man kann ja immer kleine Details verbessern. Sonst hat man ja nix mehr zu " schrauben"  und das wär doch schade.



mich würde immer noch interessieren was du mit "drehgriffe über den bremshebeln anordnen" gemeint hast 



lupus_bhg schrieb:


> MZ drinlassen.



nach der heutigen feierabendrunde steht fest: die mz funktioniert bestens und bleibt zumindest bis auf weiteres drin.


----------



## ZeFlo (8. April 2009)

... zugauslass über den bremsgriffen. 
was aber technisch unfug ist, da längere und schlechter zu verlegende schalthüllen, grausliche optik. du hast das schön und richtig gemacht volker.


----------



## cone-A (8. April 2009)

@singlestoph: Das Chromag ist ja mal ein Hübscher! Wo bekommt man sowas denn her und was kostet der Spaß?

Gruß cone-A


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (8. April 2009)

floibex schrieb:


> ... zugauslass über den bremsgriffen.
> was aber technisch unfug ist, da längere und schlechter zu verlegende schalthüllen, grausliche optik.



dann habe ich es doch richtig verstanden 
nee, nee, nee. das lassen wir mal schön bleiben 



floibex schrieb:


> du hast das schön und richtig gemacht volker.



und das obwohl es ein dschietie ist - danke!


----------



## Don Trailo (8. April 2009)

bei gewissen menschen scheinen  eh ein virus verfallen zu sein ,was die optimale brems/schaltORDNUNG betrifft......


----------



## ZeFlo (8. April 2009)

... der psühklon, filet gebraten, ist der allerallerallerschönste dschiehtieh. ich kenne keinen schöneren


----------



## Don Trailo (8. April 2009)

floibex schrieb:


> ... der psühklon, filet gebraten, ist der alleralleraller schönste dschiehtieh. ich kenne keinen schöneren



zustimm


----------



## cone-A (8. April 2009)

floibex schrieb:


> ... der psühklon, filet gebraten, ist der alleralleraller schönste dschiehtieh. ich kenne keinen schöneren



Das mußte ich jetzt dreimal lesen, bis ich es kapiert habe... 

Gruß cone-A


----------



## Kittie (8. April 2009)

Wiesman Neuaufbau...noch nicht ganz fertig (ist man ja nie!) Kommt evt. noch ne Tange Switchblade rein....


----------



## Blumenhummer (8. April 2009)

@Kittie: Schön geworden. Henris Onkel wird sich freuen, dass das gute Stück in liebevolle Hände gekommen ist...


----------



## elrond (8. April 2009)

Wiesmann Koxinga V, heute endlich Jungfernfahrt:












Das Ding macht richtig Spaß!  

Brothers in Arms, das Fünfer mit seinem in jeder Hinsicht unterlegenem Vorgänger (Koxinga T):


----------



## zingel (8. April 2009)

sehr geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nexx (8. April 2009)

Jessas Maria, scheiss auf Titan, Moots, GT und was weiß ich nicht was, der Rahmen ist unglaublich schön anzusehen!!

Ich denke aber nich, dass das die gleiche Firma mit Namen Wiesmann wie im PKW Bereich ist? Würde mich wundern.


----------



## Tyler1977 (8. April 2009)

Nein.
Die sitzen in Dülmen und stehen auf gekkos und IF Titanrahmen 

Sehr schönes Bike übrigens!!!
Die Farbe schaut in freier wildbahn sogar noch besser aus als auf den Rahmenbildern. Nur die Carbon Sattelstütze passt nicht so ganz an ein Stahlbike


----------



## singlestoph (9. April 2009)

http://www.wiesmann-bikes.de/

da war mal wasmit wiesmanns fluri und dem wiesmann autotuner die waren dann irgendwie nichtmehrganzsonett zueinander, kannmussmüsstemanwissen vielleiht

auf jeden fall baut flori schöne beiks und wiesmannaototechnik oder wie die heissen beschriften bikes, wenigstens keine alufullies mehr


----------



## singlestoph (9. April 2009)

passen titanstützen etwa auch nicht in stahlrahmen ?

ich hab immer gedacht dass das was mit dem stützendurchmesser zu tun hat ob da was passt oder nicht


----------



## harke (9. April 2009)

ja stahl hat doch eigentlich einen anderen durchmesser oder??


----------



## Kittie (9. April 2009)

Danke für die Wiesmann Bilder! Im laufe der Zeit, müssten ja sochn so einige rumfahren, aber Bilder sind doch eher selten. Danke!

Die Wiesmann Auto-Bikes hat damals der Herr Kalle Nicolai gebaut...nur zur Info.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (9. April 2009)

@elrond
 mehme an die kurbel ist ne übergangslösung, ansonsten sehr schön


----------



## Clemens (9. April 2009)

@elrond

Der hintere Flaschenhalter ist sicherlich nur zur Zierde dran??? 

Kommt mir auf den Pics so vor, als ob mit Flasche beim Einfedern Kontaktgefahr mit Unterrohr oder Flasche im vorderen Halter besteht. Ansonsten bis auf die Kurbel ein schönes Bike.


----------



## elrond (9. April 2009)

Clemens schrieb:


> @elrond
> 
> Der hintere Flaschenhalter ist sicherlich nur zur Zierde dran???
> 
> Kommt mir auf den Pics so vor, als ob mit Flasche beim Einfedern Kontaktgefahr mit Unterrohr oder Flasche im vorderen Halter besteht. Ansonsten bis auf die Kurbel ein schönes Bike.



Also Flaschenhalter und gerade die verbauten finde ich jetzt nicht so hübsch, daß ich mir die Teile zum Spaß dran schrauben würde. In den hinteren paßt von der Höhe genau ne 0,5l Flasche und so eine kommt da bei längeren Touren auch rein - das ist ja gerade auch der Vorteil von Rahmen zwei Flaschen mitnehmen zu können.  Beim Einfedern crasht da nix, ansonsten wäre es ne Fehlkonstruktion.
Die Kurbel wird irgendwann noch gegen eine andere getauscht, ich weiß nur noch nicht gegen welche - momentan hat die XTR die Nase vorn, da die Schaltperformance von den Shimano Blättern wirklich beeindruckend ist und die Steifigkeit der Kurbel mich ebenso beeindruckt hat.


----------



## ZeFlo (9. April 2009)

elrond    der 5er ist ein traumteil  

ciao 
flo


----------



## shutupandride (9. April 2009)

ELROND: ein augenschmaus das rad. was wiegt es denn komplett? 
             mein gelötetes koxinga hatte leider eine beschissene geometrie vom vorbesitzer, deshalb  habe ich es für einen witzpreis weitergegeben. wären die wartezeiten nicht ultralang, bzw ich geduldiger, würde ich mir auch mal eines bauen lassen; bei vorheriger gehirnamputation sogar aus titan ...


----------



## singlestoph (9. April 2009)

http://www.chromagbikes.com/

http://www.chromagbikes.com/frames_sakura_2009.html

5 modelle alles stahl ein produktionsmodell aus irgendwo der rest handmade in canada ca 1200can$

das sakura ist am ehesten noch crosscountry oder was die kanadastaner als xc empfinden
der rahmen ist so ca 850g schwer ... die andern dan eher 1kg mehr und dafür dirtjump und bikepart tauglich ....

vertriebe in italien, frankreich, spanien und UK

müsste also für händler möglich sein zu bestellen sonst kann man auch direkt in can bestellen , soviel ich weiss kam dieses direkt aus kanada bei mir angeflogen (nicht für mich leider)

chromag macht auch schlaue sattelklemmen, breite lenker vorbasu und sattelstützen ...
76cm breite rizerbars in unter anderem alu poliert und purple ....

ich werd mir in nächster zeit mal ein paar teile für den shop bestellen, wahrscheinlich beim franzosen ... dann kann ich ja berichten wie das so läuft ...

irgenwann ersetz ich vielleicht mein DMR switchback durch so ein Sakurading ...


----------



## Hecklerfahrer (14. April 2009)

Chromag Vertrieb in Deutschland:

http://www.bikenology.de/shop2/index.php?cat=c120_Chromag.html


----------



## sal.paradise (14. April 2009)

Ein wirklich grossartiges Bike. Ich würde es nicht unbedingt für reines CC-Gebolze nehmen, sondern sehe es als einigermassen leichtes Trailbike. Chromag sagt "all-ride" dazu. in british Columbia hat man ganz offensichtlich eine etwas andere Vorstellung von CC. Eine, die hier meist schon unter Enduro oder fast Freeride fällt. Dazu passt das Sakura. Und mit der selben Geometrie gibt es in etwas massiver das Samurai.

Witzig ist immer wieder, wenn man Leute trifft auf dem Trail und belächelt wird, von ihren Fullies herab, wegen des zurückhaltenden Stahlhardtails. Die Geometrie ist fast identisch mit nem Santa Cruz Chameleon, aber man sieht es nicht. Und meist muss man auf die Lächler warten.

Was an Details (Kabelführung, Sitzrohknotenpunkt, Schweissnähten usw. ) sichtbar ist, ist ein alter Bekannter: Das Brodie Expresso. Nicht ganz zufällig, denn der Typ, der die Chromagrahmen schweisst, ist der Langzeitschüler und EX-gehilfe von Paul Brodie.

Und eins noch: ich hab dann doch schon den ein oder anderen Rahmen besessen und ich habe noch nie einen so gut vorbereiteten, ausgeriebenen und lackierten Rahmen bekommen. Die Pulverbeschichtung ist extrem haltbar bis jetzt (6Monate etwa und wenig geschont) und selbstverständlich kann man bei dem Preis auch auch seine Wunschfarbe angeben...

Chromag= seriöse riderowned Company. Die sitzen aber in Whistler und fahren auf nem sehr hohen Level. Das sollte man in Betracht ziehen. Nicht jeder kann mit nem Hardtail alles fahren und nicht überall wo Race/CC dransteht ist auch deutsches Race/CC drin. Gottseidank.

grz.
B.asti


----------



## versus (21. April 2009)

sal.paradise schrieb:


> ...Und meist muss man auf die Lächler warten...



was bei dir aber nicht zwingend was mit dem rad zu tun haben muss


----------



## corfrimor (22. April 2009)

elrond schrieb:


> Wiesmann Koxinga V, heute endlich Jungfernfahrt:



Eines der schönsten Fullies überhaupt! Super! 

Wieviel Federweg hat der Rahmen eigentlich und gibt's störendes Wippen? Und was wiegt er denn (auch wenn das bei einem so schönen Rahmen eigentlich ganz egal ist)?

Viele Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kettenknecht (22. April 2009)

ein traum, vor allem in dem farbton


----------



## sal.paradise (22. April 2009)

versus schrieb:


> was bei dir aber nicht zwingend was mit dem rad zu tun haben muss



Volker, heute Social-Ride 18.00Uhr Triemli? Kommste mit?


----------



## versus (22. April 2009)

sal.paradise schrieb:


> Volker, heute Social-Ride 18.00Uhr Triemli? Kommste mit?



argh. so früh gehts heute nicht! 
aber morgen wb_velogruppe - treffpunkt 18.00 am supertanker!?

antwort per pm und jetzt aber wieder weiter mit rädern


----------



## elrond (24. April 2009)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Eines der schönsten Fullies überhaupt! Super!
> 
> Wieviel Federweg hat der Rahmen eigentlich und gibt's störendes Wippen? Und was wiegt er denn (auch wenn das bei einem so schönen Rahmen eigentlich ganz egal ist)?
> 
> ...





kettenknecht schrieb:


> ein traum, vor allem in dem farbton



Danke für die Komplimente! Der Rahmen wiegt wie schon gesagt 2390g (ohne Dämpfer), wippen gibt es natürlich ein wenig - ist ja schließlich ein Eingelenker ohne Plattformdämpfer - hält sich jedoch besonders auf dem mittleren Kettenblatt absolut in Grenzen => das Teil sieht nicht nur gut aus sondern macht auch richtig Spaß und das ist ja immer noch das wichtigste.   Und das schöne daran ist, daß durch den Maßrahmen sämtliche Kritikpunkte am Vorgänger (Standardrahmen) ausgemerzt wurden und das Teil von der ersten Ausfahrt an paßte wie ein gut eingelaufener Laufschuh... Zuvor war ich zu 80% auf dem Rennrad und 20% auf dem MTB unterwegs, inzwischen hat sich das Verhältins umgedreht...


----------



## Sahnie (24. April 2009)

elrond schrieb:


> Zuvor war ich zu 80% auf dem Rennrad und 20% auf dem MTB unterwegs, inzwischen hat sich das Verhältins umgedreht...




Glückwunsch, das sollte ja auch die Hauptsache sein, und nicht die Meinung der Optiker im IBC-Forum.


----------



## Rolf (24. April 2009)

elrond schrieb:


> Brothers in Arms, das Fünfer mit seinem in jeder Hinsicht unterlegenem Vorgänger (Koxinga T):



Inwiefern ist das Neue besser ? Ist es nur die maßgeschneiderte Geometrie und die moderneren Komponenten oder hat sich am Rahmen was entscheidendes geändert ?


----------



## elrond (24. April 2009)

Rolf schrieb:


> Inwiefern ist das Neue besser ? Ist es nur die maßgeschneiderte Geometrie und die moderneren Komponenten oder hat sich am Rahmen was entscheidendes geändert ?



Es ist alles , Geometrie, Rahmendreieck ist durch die verwendeten Rohre und der Hinterbau ist durch die neue Konstruktion sehr viel steifer dazu kommt noch das Plus an Federweg und den speziell für Wiesmann abgestimmte DT Dämpfer.


----------



## olli (27. April 2009)

Gestern bin ich mal wieder meine 29er mit Namen "Elmar Grünberg" gefahren, habe mal wieder bemerkt, daß es das beste CC-Bike ist, das ich je hatte und habe mal wieder Bilder gemacht.

E. Grünberg in voller Pracht:





No Nonsense Antrieb:





No Nonsense Cockpit:





Nur ganz enge Trails mag Elmar nicht so gerne.


----------



## aggressor2 (27. April 2009)

olli schrieb:


> Nur ganz enge Trails mag Elmar nicht so gerne.



Schick. Bei dem Kettenblatt muss ich aber weinen.
Und warum mag Elmar diese nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olli (27. April 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> Schick. Bei dem Kettenblatt muss ich aber weinen.
> Und warum mag Elmar diese nicht?



Kettenblatt? Wieso?

Elmar mag keine engen Pfade, weil er so große Füße hat und sich mit schnellen Richtungswechseln ein wenig schwer tut. Dafür bügelt er sämtliche Wurzeln glatt wie nix und traktioniert auch in einer Schlammgrube noch wie ein Monstertruck.


----------



## aggressor2 (27. April 2009)

olli schrieb:


> Kettenblatt? Wieso?



Weil das so unschön rostig is. Meinste nich?




olli schrieb:


> Elmar mag keine engen Pfade, weil er so große Füße hat und sich mit schnellen Richtungswechseln ein wenig schwer tut. Dafür bügelt er sämtliche Wurzeln glatt wie nix und traktioniert auch in einer Schlammgrube noch wie ein Monstertruck.



Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass der Wendigkeit geholfen wird, wenn Elmar eine Gabel mit weniger Einbauhöhe spendiert bekommt. Das dürfte auch die andern Qualitäten nicht negativ beeinflussen...


----------



## olli (27. April 2009)

Das ist die Kette - eine Wippermann Rotstern - die rostet fröhlich ist aber ansonsten super. Das Blatt ist aus Alu.

Ansonsten war das Rahmenset so original und ich bin sehr zufrieden, der Großteil der Strecken sind bei uns nunmal keine Trails und da weiß ich die Neutralität und Spurtreue zu schätzen und kämpfe halt etwas in den Trails (gestern bin ich 2-3 Mal in die Büsche geschossen  ).


----------



## gurkenfolie (27. April 2009)

warum kürzt du nicht den lenker?


----------



## aggressor2 (27. April 2009)

Gut gut...
Bei mir bestehn die meisten Strecken halt aus engen Trails. Da muss es schon wendiger sein 
Für Elmar freuts mich, dass es bei dir weniger Trails gibt, dich würd ich jetz direkt aber etwas bemitleiden 

29er sind aber ne tolle Sache. In der entsprechenden Gallerie ging mir das ein oder andere Mal, ach quatsch...sehr oft sogar, das Herz auf
Bin aber zu klein


----------



## berlin-mtbler (27. April 2009)

Ollis Bike gefällt mir, obwohl's ein 29er ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (27. April 2009)

olli kann vielleicht einfachnichtsogut kurven fahren

das geht sogar mit 68cm breitem omalenker ganz ordentlich ....

geo ist soviel ich weiss ähnlich


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. April 2009)

DAS nennt ihr eng? das geht mit dem tandem


----------



## aggressor2 (27. April 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> DAS nennt ihr eng? das geht mit dem tandem



Stimmt Bei halb so breit fängts an 'eng' zu werden


----------



## mtboma (27. April 2009)

olli schrieb:


> Gestern bin ich mal wieder meine 29er mit Namen "Elmar Grünberg" gefahren, habe mal wieder bemerkt, daß es das beste CC-Bike ist, das ich je hatte und habe mal wieder Bilder gemacht.
> 
> 
> Nur ganz enge Trails mag Elmar nicht so gerne.



Olli, ich fand die konnte es besonders gut. Elmar Grünberg schäm dich was.


----------



## singlestoph (27. April 2009)

ich fahr mit jedem beik alles was ich kann , wenn ich nicht mehr kann steig ich ab

mich kümmert dann weniger ob ich vieooeicht mit einam andern beik hätte können....

mit dem tandem kann man fast alles fahren was man mit dem einerbeik fahren kann wenn der hintere zwischendurch vom beik geht und nachher wieder aufspringt .....

das 29 er eher  touren, race oder fahrmaschinen sind muss man halt ab und zu erklären ....
und dass ein dirtbike oder ein freeridehardtail besser runter fähr wenns schwierig wird eigentlich nicht, dafür fahren die hoch und beit beschiXXen


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. April 2009)

@christoph: keine kritik an dir, der trail sieht sehr spassig aus  aber enge serpentine sieht halt anders aus  
ps.: normal muss der hitnermann auf dem tandem net abhoppsen


----------



## panzer-oddo (30. April 2009)

Hallo,

so, jetzt wieder ohne Dellen und Kratzer:













würde mich über Vorschläge für Kurbel, LRS und Flaschenhalter freuen..

gruß ali


----------



## Knacki1 (30. April 2009)

kurbel würde ich so lassen...


und den lrs.... irgendwas schönes mit king naben  (oder was fährste denn z.Z.?)


aber schönes rad... der rahmen vorallem... ohja.. 



oh ich wunder mich grad etwas.... haben die IF Rahmen etwa keine schönen metallernen Headbadges mehr?


----------



## Tyler1977 (30. April 2009)

Das Bike ist immer noch Top.
Also funktionell tun es die Kurbeln, solltest Du andere montieren wollen, dann schöne schlanke Tune oder Middleburn, die zum Stahlrahmen passen. 
Flaschenhalter ggf. King Cage o.ä. 
LRS würde ich eher auf Tune statt King gehen, die King sind mir an dem Rahmen fast schon etwas wuchtig. 
Eigentlich stören mich nur die fetten Contis. Die sehen an schlanken Stahlrahmen immer etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig aus. Würde mal Rocket Rons o.ä. probieren, die bauen optisch etwas schlanker.


----------



## zingel (30. April 2009)

den Headbadge muss man bei Stahl zusätzlich ordern ...zumindest war's früher so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (30. April 2009)

*ach und schönes Bike!* ..ich würd je nach Budget rote King oder Hope Naben und einen normalen Blackburn Flaschenhalter verbauen. Die Kurbel scheint zu passen.


----------



## Don Trailo (30. April 2009)

schönes radel
 täusch ich mich oder ist der lenker 31.8?? das mag ich ans schlanken frames gar nicht und der spacerturm nötig?


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (1. Mai 2009)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Das Bike ist immer noch Top.
> Also funktionell tun es die Kurbeln, solltest Du andere montieren wollen, dann schöne schlanke Tune oder Middleburn, die zum Stahlrahmen passen.
> Flaschenhalter ggf. King Cage o.ä.
> LRS würde ich eher auf Tune statt King gehen, die King sind mir an dem Rahmen fast schon etwas wuchtig.
> Eigentlich stören mich nur die fetten Contis. Die sehen an schlanken Stahlrahmen immer etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig aus. Würde mal Rocket Rons o.ä. probieren, die bauen optisch etwas schlanker.



Genauso sehe ich das auch!


----------



## ZeFlo (1. Mai 2009)

... im gegensatz zum rocket ron taugt der conti auch zum ernsthaften benutzten und nicht nur als felgenschoner für's fotoalbum.

schöner funktionaler aufbau


----------



## panzer-oddo (1. Mai 2009)

Vielen Dank für die vielen Anregungen!

Bis jetzt sind Räder dran mit DT340+DT4.1ceramic (hinten) und DT440+ Mavic3** (vorne), das ist eigentlich mein Ersatz-LRS. 
Was haltet Ihr von American Classic Naben mit ZTR olympic Felgen?

Das Headbadge in Silber gibts für 100$, das selbe in Gold für 2000$ (hat das hier vielleicht jemand?).

Der Lenker ist kein 31.8 sondern ein normaler 25.4/585mm/3° Race Face Next, das täuscht auf dem Bild etwas. 

Der Spacerturm ist wohl ein Zugeständnis an die schwäbische Natur, diese hat immer im Hinterkopf, daß man auch an den Schaft einer popligen Durin nix mehr hinsägen kann... ...ok ich säg ihn ab.

Vielen Dank für den Tip mit dem Blackburn Flaschenhalter, der ist genau richtig, nämlich schlank und schwarz.

gruß ali


----------



## singlestoph (1. Mai 2009)

ich halte nix von american classic

schade fürs geld

wenns um gewicht gehr dann dt 240
sonst king, hope oder shimano


----------



## Pace39 (1. Mai 2009)

Hallo,


panzer-oddo schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr von American Classic Naben mit ZTR olympic Felgen?



Ich fahre die Naben seit über drei Jahren mit Mavic XC 717  in meinem Germans Hardtail ohne Probleme, auch im Rennbetrieb und oh Wunder immer noch mit dem ersten Satz Lager.

Auf Grund diverser Beiträge hatte ich keine allzu große Erwartungen an die Teile. Aber wie so oft leider in Foren, bewerten Leute Teile die sie nur vom Papier / Netz kennen.

Grüße Chris


----------



## singlestoph (1. Mai 2009)

hab selber keine besessen aber ein paar ausfälle gesehen/miterlebt

die naben gibts auch als ritchey (komischerweise fahren die jungs die eigentlich ritchey fahren sollten , fischi und sein swisspowerteam auch keine ritchey sondern dt naben seit ein paar jahren und iversen freilaufbrüchen ...), novatec und wiesie immer heissen

novatec ist soviel ich weiss der hersteller

normalerweise baut man diese naben irgendwo ein um geld zu sparen ....
viele solche laufradsätze sind trotzdem nicht billig (da kann man gleich was richtiges einbauen ...)

(alles meine meinung)

wenn schon leichtbau undsoweiter dann halt noch dt oder tune da hat man wenigstens direkten zugriff auf den hersteller und kriegt ersatz ...

logisch hält das zeux oft nur gibts halt naben die halten viel öfter bis fast immer .... zerstören kann man alles ist schon klar


----------



## Pace39 (1. Mai 2009)

Um den Bildanteil mal wieder zu erhöhen, wenn auch eher supoptimale Location + Perspektive:







Nachdem mal wieder mein Alurahmen weichgeklopft war und ich schnell einen neuen Rahmen wollte hing als Alternative bei German ein Team Foco mit identischen Abmessungen im Laden.

Da ich tendenziell unter Leichtwahn leide waren die ~ 400 Gramm Mehrgewicht eine harte Entscheidung. Die erste Freude über die Entscheidung für den Rahmen war, dass ich nur zwei Aussenhüllen ändern musste und der Rest paßte.

Nach über einem Jahrzehnt Alu muss ich sagen, es ist absolut geil wieder Stahl zu fahren, das Teil entwickelt auf Abfahrten einen "Flow", dass es die wahre Freude ist, trotzdem ist das Teil im Tretlager steif genug für meine 193cm bei 83 -85 Kg. 

Die Kiste wiegt wie auf dem Bild zu sehen 9,85 Kg, das Mehrgewicht ist mir mittlerweile herzlich egal.

Grüße Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sahnie (2. Mai 2009)

Pace39 schrieb:


> Um den Bildanteil mal wieder zu erhöhen, wenn auch eher supoptimale Location + Perspektive:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Meint "Team-Foco" aus Columbus Foco? Dann müsste der Rahmen doch ziemlich leicht sein. Mein Rennrad in 60 aus Foco wiegt mit aufwendigem Lack gerade 1600 Gramm.


----------



## Pace39 (2. Mai 2009)

Sahnie schrieb:


> Meint "Team-Foco" aus Columbus Foco?



Ja, trotzdem wiegt der Rahmen in 20" 1850 Gramm, geht scheinbar mit Pulverbeschichtung nicht leichter:

http://www.stefansahm.de/Berichte/rahmenbau/rahmenbau.html

Grüße Chris


----------



## Geisterfahrer (2. Mai 2009)

@ Pace39: Perfekt! 
Bitte mehr Bilder!
Ich finde das Gewicht für einen 20" Stahlrahmen schon mehr als nur ordentlich.


----------



## zingel (2. Mai 2009)

0.45mm am Unterrohr ...habt ihr keine grossen Steine, die's bei ner ordentlichen Abfahrt an den Rahmen schlägt?


----------



## Pace39 (2. Mai 2009)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> @ Pace39: Perfekt!
> Bitte mehr Bilder!



Danke! Ich muss die Kamera mal mit auf Tour nehmen, auf der engen Terrasse sieht das auf Grund des kurzen Abstandes + Brennweite fast immer verzerrt aus und mitten in der Stadt ist auch blöd zu fotografieren.



zingel schrieb:


> 0.45mm am Unterrohr ...habt ihr keine grossen Steine, die's bei ner ordentlichen Abfahrt an den Rahmen schlägt?



Also, mir ist bis jetzt noch nie ein großer Stein ans Unterrohr geschlagen, die größeren Brocken bleiben eher in Bodennähe. 

Weiterhin ist die tropfenförmige Form des Rohres optimal, unten hat es einen engen Radius und ist somit recht stabil. 

Ansonsten dürften die 0,45mm Stahl standfester sein als die typischen Alu Colabüchsen.

Grüße Chris


----------



## singlestoph (2. Mai 2009)

schönes beik

richtig leichtkommt man mit foco schon, ich hab ein rennrad in 55 mit 1380g ohne die 100g pulver die noch drauf sind
nur sind da die dünnsten rohre dies vom foco rohrsatz gab: 31,8oberrohr 34,9 unterrohr

mit 1 1/8" steuerrohr und carbongabel ist das ding zwar steifer als mein 1600g rahmen 800g gabel - ritchey

sinvoll wäre aber trotzdem da ein paar gramm zu investieren und dickere rohre einzubauen


leider hat der rahmenbauer ein paar andere dinge vergeigt


viel gewicht kann man noch bei steuerrohren, tretlagern und ausfallenden sparen ... je nach rohrsatz sind die dann nicht besonders leicht, da kann man dann leichteres einbauen oder mit der fräse nachbearbeiten .... das kostet aber dann jenachdem richtig geld ....

der darren baum von baumcycles hat mir auf der eurobeik ein halbfertiges steuerrohr aus edelstahl gezeigt dass er aus einem massiven block raussägen lässt ......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (4. Mai 2009)

das psyclone ist fertig und wurde auch schon abgelichtet (ich schreibe nicht zu welchem zweck es ursprünglich fotografiert wurde, sonst unterstellt herr hockle mir wieder irgendwelche sachen ) :


----------



## Don Trailo (4. Mai 2009)

Das GT für den wettbewerb! super


----------



## versus (4. Mai 2009)

mahannn... reza! jetzt kriege ich wieder geschimpft 



im ernst: ich hätte wirklich nie gedacht, dass man die sagenumwobenen fahreigenschaften von stahl TATSÄCHLICH so deutlich spüren kann. 
was eher aus der idee, grundsätzlich ein fillet brazed stahl-gt habe zu wollen, entstanden ist, wurde zu einem meiner lieblingsbikes! der radhändler meines vertrauens gab noch zu bedenken, dass sich schwarze avid ultimates sehr gut daran machen könnten...


----------



## Don Trailo (4. Mai 2009)

ich weiss! stahl lebt
 ich liebte meine stahlräder und eines tages kommt wieder was ins haus...


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (5. Mai 2009)

Sehr geiles GT!!!
Auch die Crossmax!


----------



## olli (5. Mai 2009)

Salsa 29er No. 2. Eine Größe größer (M) als mein grüner SSPer, 27 Gang und so wie es jetzt dasteht für einen Kumpel aufgebaut, der es evtl. kaufen will. Fährt sich auch recht gut, ist aber aufgrund der großen Räder, der heavyweight Tora und des nicht ganz leichten Rahmens recht schwer. Falls ich es selber behalten, müssen unbedingt leichte Schlappen drauf und evtl. ein 60mm Vorbauwürfel. Dann wird es bergauf aber ein ganz schöner Kampf ...


----------



## Blumenhummer (5. Mai 2009)

versus schrieb:


> das psyclone ist fertig



GTs sind nicht so wirklich meine Welt, das Psyclone ist aber klasse. 

Die Crossmäxe passen ausgezeichnet... 


P.S. Eine Sattelstütze ohne Kröpfung haut nicht hin?


----------



## versus (5. Mai 2009)

Blumenthal schrieb:


> GTs sind nicht so wirklich meine Welt, das Psyclone ist aber klasse.
> 
> Die Crossmäxe passen ausgezeichnet...



danke! 



Blumenthal schrieb:


> P.S. Eine Sattelstütze ohne Kröpfung haut nicht hin?



neee, ich habe es eine weile mit einer gerade syncros probiert, aber da bin ich einfach zu nah am tretlager und bekomme nach 1-2std knieschmerzen.
ich habe lange mit mir gerungen, aber die funktion steht einfach im vordergrund.


----------



## sal.paradise (6. Mai 2009)

versus schrieb:


> das psyclone ist fertig und wurde auch schon abgelichtet (ich schreibe nicht zu welchem zweck es ursprünglich fotografiert wurde, sonst unterstellt herr hockle mir wieder irgendwelche sachen ) :



Boahh.

Noch hübscher als erwartet.Und im übrigen auch bei diesem Bike gilt: Thomsons mit Knick sehen einfach besser aus. 

Sag einmal, braucht das nicht viel zu viel Auslauf? Samstags zum Bleistift?


----------



## versus (6. Mai 2009)

sal.paradise schrieb:


> Boahh.
> 
> Noch hübscher als erwartet.Und im übrigen auch bei diesem Bike gilt: Thomsons mit Knick sehen einfach besser aus.
> 
> Sag einmal, braucht das nicht viel zu viel Auslauf? Samstags zum Bleistift?



danke 

ich bin auch sehr glücklich damit und habe mich auch recht schnell mit der geknickten thomson angefreundet. jetzt noch ein leichter schwarz glänzender lenker und es ist fertig.

samstag? ja sehr gerne! 
morgen abend 18.15 ist wieder unsere velogruppe dran. wenn du zeit und lust hast, gib bescheid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berlin-mtbler (6. Mai 2009)

versus schrieb:


> mahannn... reza! jetzt kriege ich wieder geschimpft
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@VERSUS 
Oder Du nimmst einfach erst einmal weisse Bremshebel passend zu den Schaltgriffen und der Schaltung. Wäre mMn doch vieeeeeel passender.



versus schrieb:


>



Jedenfalls total schick geworden das GT.


----------



## versus (6. Mai 2009)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> @VERSUS
> Oder Du nimmst einfach erst einmal weisse Bremshebel passend zu den Schaltgriffen und der Schaltung. Wäre mMn doch vieeeeeel passender.



danke! 



berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Jedenfalls total schick geworden das GT.



was gibts denn da? die sram-teile aus der weissen 9.0 sl reihe fallen schon mal weg, weil die plastikdinger aus meiner sicht kaum fahrbar sind.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (7. Mai 2009)

Wenn Du die Sram-Dinger nicht willst (ich persönlich find aber diese ollen Composite-2FingerDinger ja optisch gut  ), dann gibt es auch in der ebucht welche in weiss.  *einfach nach "bremshebel weiss" suchen*ob die Dinger aber wirklich HighEnd sind ist eine Frage der Definition   die Fahrrad Bremshebel in weiß aus Alu haben sogar nen weissen Bremsgriff* vllt. willst Du ja auch "aus zwei mach eins" basteln

Nimm lieber doch mMn die Sram-Bremsgriffe!


----------



## Greg House (8. Mai 2009)

Schönes GT!


----------



## versus (8. Mai 2009)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Nimm lieber doch mMn die Sram-Bremsgriffe!



neee, die sind bei mir echt durchgefallen. ich habe irgendwie auch haptische probleme damit - ein feines stahlrähmchen und dann plastikhebel   .
danke für den tipp mit den pedalen, die sehen echt schick aus und würden das ganze gefährt noch etwas erleichtern 




Greg House schrieb:


> Schönes GT!



danke!

was ich allerdings viel dringender suche ist ein 
*leichter (+-150gr), schwarz glänzender flatbar mit normaler (25.4er) klemmung*

hat da jemand einen tipp?


----------



## Don Trailo (8. Mai 2009)

ich suche auch so nen lenker fürs ti fs.....
 in der not werde ich im winter, meinen  schleifen und lackieren lassen


----------



## versus (8. Mai 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> ich suche auch so nen lenker fürs ti fs.....
> in der not werde ich im winter, meinen  schleifen und lackieren lassen



das wäre natürlich auch noch eine idee!
aber ist es denn wirklich möglich, dass ALLE glänzenden, halbwegs leichten lenker nun OS sind!?


----------



## Don Trailo (13. Mai 2009)

*EHBE 2009*


----------



## versus (13. Mai 2009)

sehr schön, aber wieso lackiert man bei so einem rad die gabel dann nicht in rahmenfarbe, bzw. verbaut eine schwarze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (13. Mai 2009)

versus schrieb:


> sehr schön, aber wieso lackiert man bei so einem rad die gabel dann nicht in rahmenfarbe, bzw. verbaut eine schwarze



kann ich auch nicht verstehen
 finde es ein muss bei customrahmen das die gabel und vorbau gleich lackiert sind, wie in den guten 90er....


----------



## aka (13. Mai 2009)

Ich finde in einen Custom Rahmen gehoert auch ein ordentlicher Steuersatz.


----------



## Don Trailo (13. Mai 2009)

aka schrieb:


> Ich finde in einen Custom Rahmen gehoert auch ein ordentlicher Steuersatz.


 bei jedem stahlrahmen!!


----------



## Kittie (13. Mai 2009)

kleines Update....



ne polierte Switchblade und der Schriftzug sind neu.


----------



## Don Trailo (14. Mai 2009)

@kittie
ELEGANT UND UNDERSTATEMENT
TRIFFFT MEIN GESCHMACK
vorbau in silber.....??!!!


----------



## versus (14. Mai 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> @kittie
> ELEGANT UND UNDERSTATEMENT
> TRIFFFT MEIN GESCHMACK



genau!



Don Trailo schrieb:


> vorbau in silber.....??!!!



nochmal zustimmung! ausserdem würde mir persönlich ein schlankerer sattel besser gefallen. 
ich rätsle schon eine weile wegen der farbe der switchblade. die ist schon poliert und das grün darauf sind reflexionen, oder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kittie (14. Mai 2009)

Hi, und Danke.... Ja die Switchblade ist Poliert, was am Anfang auch toll war, leider passt es Farblich nicht, finde ich. Auch will ich damit mehr fahren als mit anderen Räder, was zu ständigem Putzen führen würde...was ich nicht will. Deshalb ist nun wieder eine Schwarze drin. Harmoniert mit denn anderen Teilen besser....finde ich.
mfg


----------



## Blumenhummer (14. Mai 2009)

Sehr schön!



Kittie schrieb:


> ist nun wieder eine Schwarze drin.



Wie wäre es dann mit einer schwarzen Sattelstütze?


----------



## Kittie (14. Mai 2009)

könnte man auch machen, aber in der steckt noch mehr Arbeit (polieren) als in der Gabel. Und das war schon....oh man.
Mal sehen, ich werde eh "nie" wirklich fertig.


----------



## DC. (14. Mai 2009)

das gt von oben ist ne echte zuckerschnecke  
habe meinem bike eine neue alte gabel gegönnt


----------



## Kittie (14. Mai 2009)

Pooaaaaa...Der Hammer! Das ist toll. Vorallem das ... ach, alles!!


----------



## Splatter666 (14. Mai 2009)

Na, wenn mer hier schon mal bei Altmetall sind, da hab ich auch noch was in petto:

Marin Pine Mountain 91 SSP:






[/URL][/IMG]

Specialized Stumpjumper 91 Stadtschlampe (bitte die blaue VR-Nabe ignorieren):





[/URL][/IMG]

Yeti PRO F.R.O. 91, mein Liebling :





[/URL][/IMG]

Konnt ich mir jetzt nicht verkneifen 

Ciao, Splat


----------



## Framework (19. Mai 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> *EHBE 2009*


leider sieht die farbe des rahmens ( nasslack ), durch das BLITZLICHT etwas anders aus wie die gabel ( pulverbeschichtet)!
in natura ist es stimmig.


----------



## versus (19. Mai 2009)

schwer vorstellbar, dass das so einen effekt hat und auf der homepage von langenberg passt es besser, aber noch lange nicht gut:

http://www.langenberg-manufaktur.de/mtb.html

und "knapp vorbei" finde ich in dem trotzdem daneben, denn das rad ist ansonsten wirklich sehr cool!


----------



## Dawg Deluxe (20. Mai 2009)

hier mal meins... ´96 Stevens 7.1.2

nachdem ich mein Zaskar an meinen Vater weitergegeben habe, um nur noch Fully zufahren, kam ich doch nicht ohne Hardtail-Feeling aus und hab mir kurzerhand günstig einen neuen Klassiker aufgebaut.
Teile sind nicht die hochwertigsten, aber reicht für Stadt, Garten u rumdüsen... Leider sind die gelben Federn der 2000er Judy zu weich. Wer also Rote übrig hat oder gegen Gelbe tauschen möchte, kann sich ja mal melden.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (20. Mai 2009)

Finde es sehr gelungen.  *ist das das aus der eBucht?!*

Das zeigt mal wieder: man muß nicht unbedingt tausende Euro ausgeben, um was schönes auf die Reifen zu stellen. 

Schaltwerk?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dawg Deluxe (20. Mai 2009)

Rahmen war nackt aus der Ebucht.
Schaltwerk, Kurbel -STX RC
Umwerfer             -LX
Drehschalter         - 800er Grip Shift 
Bremsen               - 5er Avid , Teilpoliert
LRS                     - Shimano System LRS
Reifen                  - Larsen TT
Gabel                   - 2000er Judy XC 80mm getravelt

alles zusammen 12kg u 300â¬ investiert


----------



## Hoerni (20. Mai 2009)

sal.paradise schrieb:


> Ein wirklich grossartiges Bike. B.asti



Wow Basti,

ein wirklich geiles Bike und ein wunderschöner Rahmen - vor allem wegen der Geometrie und den schweisserischen Qualitäten...

Eine ähnliche Geo habe ich an meinem GT Psyclone durch den Einbau einer Z1, läuft super bergab und man kommt doch noch die meisten Anstiege hinauf.

Die Seite von Chromag nehme ich mir nun noch einmal genauer vor... 

Viel Spaß damit,

Hörni


----------



## berlin-mtbler (20. Mai 2009)

Dawg Deluxe schrieb:


> Rahmen war nackt aus der Ebucht.
> 
> alles zusammen 12kg u 300 investiert



Ach, da hatte ich auch überlegt zu bieten.  

Wünsche viel Spaß mit dem schicken Teil.


----------



## versus (21. Mai 2009)

Hoerni schrieb:


> Eine ähnliche Geo habe ich an meinem GT Psyclone durch den Einbau einer Z1, läuft super bergab und man kommt doch noch die meisten Anstiege hinauf.



 sorry, aber dein (so wie auch mein) psyclone dürfte in sachen geometrie ziemlich weit vom chromag entfernt sein. 
allein schon durch den lenkwinkel.

poste deins doch mal hier. ist wirklich extrem schön


----------



## Greg House (22. Mai 2009)

Hier mal ein Bike von mir. Flaschenhalter werden noch komplett schwarz.


----------



## corfrimor (22. Mai 2009)

@ Greg House

Klasse Rad!


----------



## DC. (22. Mai 2009)

gibts für chromag auch einen deutschen vertrieb? finde die dinger richtig geil


----------



## atx900 (23. Mai 2009)

2005er Voodoo Bizango:


----------



## gurkenfolie (23. Mai 2009)

wow.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berlin-mtbler (25. Mai 2009)

@greg house
Klasse.


----------



## cone-A (27. Mai 2009)

@greg: Was hast denn Du für eine Schrittlänge?  Für die Größe sieht das Rad wirklich sehr schön und stimmig aus.

Der Voodoo von ATX990 ist aber auch nicht schlecht. Michelin XCR mud, nehme ich an?

Gruß cone-A


----------



## atx900 (27. Mai 2009)

cone-A schrieb:


> Der Voodoo von ATX990 ist aber auch nicht schlecht. Michelin XCR mud, nehme ich an?



Der "alte" XLS - habe mir damals im Ausverkauf noch ein paar eingelagert....


----------



## Greg House (27. Mai 2009)

cone-A schrieb:


> @greg: Was hast denn Du für eine Schrittlänge?  Für die Größe sieht das Rad wirklich sehr schön und stimmig aus.
> 
> Der Voodoo von ATX990 ist aber auch nicht schlecht. Michelin XCR mud, nehme ich an?
> 
> Gruß cone-A


 

Das rad scheint Größer als es ist. Ich habe eine Schrittlänge von 91cm. Der Rahmen baut aber nur 49cm hoch.
Das Steuerrohr  ist halt lang. Danke für die Blumen.


----------



## cone-A (28. Mai 2009)

atx900 schrieb:


> Der "alte" XLS - habe mir damals im Ausverkauf noch ein paar eingelagert....



Dito, aber vorne mit Front S...

Gruß cone-A


----------



## xc-mtb (5. Juni 2009)

Aktueller Ausbau. Für den Speedneedle benötige ich leider noch andere Klemmen. Mit den neuen Laufrädern kommt die Tage auch ein neues Bild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensXTR (5. Juni 2009)

sehr schönes Rad...


----------



## flix f (7. Juni 2009)

schick, die Weiße fox find ich persönlich to much weiß zudem scheint sie eine anderen Farbton zu haben - fände was  schwarzes, mit nicht zu dicken stand/tauchrohren schicker.  R7/ DT/ German A o.ä.

Das abgesetzte Sitzrohr gefällt mir sehr gut - ist das Carbon wie ist der Werkstoff übergang gelößt  - geklebt - gemufft? - wie verhalten sich die verschiedenen Materiale zueinander?

welches gewicht hat der rahmen bei welcher Größe?

ist das die neue  Ritchey mit ein- schrauben Klemmung? - ich hab noch ne alte WCS - da passt der neddle ohne Probs


----------



## xc-mtb (7. Juni 2009)

> flix f
> AW: Eure XC Kunstwerke : Stahl ist die Wahl
> schick, die Weiße fox find ich persönlich to much weiß zudem scheint sie eine anderen Farbton zu haben - fände was schwarzes, mit nicht zu dicken stand/tauchrohren schicker. R7/ DT/ German A o.ä.
> 
> ...



Danke für die Kritik:
Da hast du die Knackpunkte auch schon gefunden. Die Gabel ist Creme-Weiß, der Rahmen glänzend. Habe sie aber schon länger als den Rahmen und do muss sie auch erst einmal herhalten. Die Performance ist jedoch exzellent. Ich kann mir keine bessere Gabel für XC-Rennen vorstellen. Schneller Sprint am Berg - Kein Problem - die Gabel blockiert wenn ich daran denke und nicht wenn ich den Hebel gefunden habe. Das ist wohl etwas übertrieben aber sie funktioniert echt super. Negativ ist sicher das hohe Gewicht. Mit den Cantisockeln wiegt sie über 1700g. Hab auch schon über ne Alternative nachgedacht. Die DT-XRC80 wäre super aber auch teuer und ich weiß nicht ob sie technisch so robust ist wie die Fox. Sonst mag ich auch die neue SID, welche man ja sehr gut selber warten kann.

Das Carbonrohr ist glaube ich geklebt. Vom Fahrverhalten ist der Rahmen ein Traum. Schön langes Oberrohr und ne leicht verkürzte Kettenstrebe - so mag ich das. Hatte früher ein Nicolai, das war ähnlich gut in der Geometrie.

Über das Gewicht braucht man nicht zu sprechen. Scapin gibt den kleinsten Rahmen, vermutlich ohne Lack an. Im Katalog stehen 1500g. Ich hab beim 49er Rahmen so ca. 1800g. Das ist kein Topwert aber gut für Stahl und sehr stabil. Mir gefällt die Verarbeitung mit den Unterschiedlichen Sitz und Kettenstreben bezogen auf die Kräfte durch den Antrieb und die Bremse. Das ausgefräste Steuerrohr und Sitzrohr zeigt die Detailverliebtheit. Handwerklich gibt es nichts zu meckern. Leider habe ich schon ein paar Kratzer in die Kettenstrebe gemacht, Lackieren geht zum glück ja recht einfach bei Stahl.

Komplett wiegt das Rad um die 10kg. Mit ner anderen Gabel dürfte es doch eindeutig unter 10kg gehen. Das reicht um auch im Rennsport Spaß zu haben. Limitierend sind da eh die eigenen Beine.

Bei der Gabel werde ich mal überlegen. Ne glänzend Schwarze wäre sicher auch nicht schlecht.

Gruß

Matze


----------



## Marko S (27. Juni 2009)

Hi Matze

Ja so soll mein neues Scapin auch aussehen. Leider hat ja kaum ein Händler so eine Rahmen rumliegen, da ist es doch schön ein paar Bilder zu sehen.
Mein Blato hatte auch so um die 1800 g.
Kennst du den Blatorahmen und kannst die beiden Räder vergleichen?
Ich könnte mir vorstellen das der Rahmen durch die Sitzstrebe aus Carbon und die Klebung an Verwindungssteifigkeit verliert.

Gruß
Marko


----------



## xc-mtb (28. Juni 2009)

> Marko S
> AW: Eure XC Kunstwerke : Stahl ist die Wahl
> Hi Matze
> 
> ...



Hallo Marko

schön das es dir gefällt. Ich kann es mit dem Blato leider nicht vergleichen, kenne selbiges nur vom Bild.
Die Steifigkeit ist beim Nope kein Problem. Bin jetzt vier XC-Rennen damit gefahren und hatte keine Probleme damit. Hatte vorher ein Nicolai Argon CC und finde keinen Nachteil. Was jetzt aber nicht bedeutet, dass die Steifigkeit beim Nicolai nicht mehr war! Beides richtig gute Rahmen.
Das Scapin war halt immer mein Traum. Jetzt habe ich noch einen LRS mit Schlauchreifen (Tufo) bekommen und bin noch mehr begeistert vom ganzen Rad. Bilder stelle ich davon die nächsten Tage mal rein.

Bei weiteren Fragen oder so einfach melden.

Schönen Abend noch

Matze


----------



## 3812311 (1. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

nach meinem Rauswurf aus der SSP-Galerie poste ich mein frisch umgebautes Bike mal hier. Hoffe es gefällt...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (1. Juli 2009)

Nein. Rrrrrrrrrraus! Ab zu den Klassikfreunden (und zum nächsten Rauswurf.)








Mir gefällt's. So halb treu bist Du den SSpeedern aber geblieben, hm?


----------



## Jaypeare (1. Juli 2009)

War dieses furchtbare Gusset schon immer am ala Carte?


----------



## der Steelman (2. Juli 2009)

und dann noch diese scheibenbremsaufnahmen geht ja garnicht, zerstört ja eigendlich das schöne design genauso wie das gusset 
gruß maik


----------



## 3812311 (2. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen,

Das Gusset am Unterrohr hab ich zumindest nicht drangelötet... (Haha) Ich denke mal das gibt es seit der Rahmen auch für Federgabeln geeignet ist. Deswegen kann ich mich auch in keinem Klassik-Forum damit blicken lassen. 

Ich wäre auch gerne weiter SSP gefahren, das macht aber an einem Rahmen mit vertikalen Ausfallern keinen Spaß: ENO und Exzentriker sind mir zu teuer, ein Kettenspanner irgendwie unbefriedigend. Deshalb vorne Mono und ein Schaltwerk hinten und über kurz oder lang noch ein Surly 1x1...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Clemens (2. Juli 2009)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> War dieses furchtbare Gusset schon immer am ala Carte?



so schlimm ist das Gusset doch auch wieder nicht....


----------



## 3812311 (2. Juli 2009)

Yeah, beide Daumen hoch fürs Ala Carte!


----------



## Jaypeare (2. Juli 2009)

Clemens schrieb:


> so schlimm ist das Gusset doch auch wieder nicht....



Auf dem Bild wirkt es irgendwie viel dezenter. Muss an der Perspektive liegen. Auf dem vorherigen Bild sprang es mir direkt richtig störend ins Auge. Nein, ich habe nicht prinzipiell was gegen Gussets.

Davon abgesehen ist der Rahmen richtig schön, besonders die Farbe ist toll.


----------



## corfrimor (2. Juli 2009)

3812311 schrieb:


> Yeah, beide Daumen hoch fürs Ala Carte!



Aber sicher!


----------



## olli (3. Juli 2009)

SCAPIN NOPE V8 V-Brake-Only. Viel Stahl, ein wenig Carbon.

Ich habe den Rahmen von ebay - leider ist er eigentlich 1 Zoll zu groß. Von der Rahmenhöhe kein Problem, aber ca. 2 cm zu lang, was ich durch den kurzen Vorbau ausgeglichen habe und evtl. nochmal durch einen noch 10 mm kürzeren Vorbau ändere.

Die Ausstattung ist gut, aber unsektakluär: Truvativ & XT, dazu die von mir so geliebten XTR DC (NICHT-inversem SW) und als Schmankerl alte CROSSMAX von Mavic.

Falls es heute nicht gewittert, werde ich am Nachmittag meine erste Bergtour damit fahren.


----------



## Ti-Max (3. Juli 2009)

Clemens schrieb:


> so schlimm ist das Gusset doch auch wieder nicht....



Ziemlich geiles Teil. Würde ich auch fahren wollen.

Mir fällt bei dem Bild immer wieder auf, wie schön doch schlanke Rahmen sind.

Die Farbe ist auch gerade genug pornös für mich

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Ti-Max (3. Juli 2009)

olli schrieb:


> SCAPIN NOPE V8 V-Brake-Only. Viel Stahl, ein wenig Carbon.
> 
> Ich habe den Rahmen von ebay - leider ist er eigentlich 1 Zoll zu groß. Von der Rahmenhöhe kein Problem, aber ca. 2 cm zu lang, was ich durch den kurzen Vorbau ausgeglichen habe und evtl. nochmal durch einen noch 10 mm kürzeren Vorbau ändere.
> 
> ...



Sehr schöner, extravaganter Rahmen. Aufbau nicht so mein Fall (wie immer Geschmackssache), würde aber, nicht zuletzt aufgrund der geschilderten Überlänge, einen Vorbau mit Winkel >0° montieren und einen geraden Lenker.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## versus (3. Juli 2009)

olli schrieb:


>



irgendwie nicht so meins. die rohre, v.a. das unterrohr, sind recht dick für stahl. sieht für mich fast wie ein alurahmen aus. und die gebogenen streben machen es nicht besser.

das salsa ist eher wie ich es mag


----------



## Sahnie (3. Juli 2009)

und mal wieder Stahl von der Edelschmiede Wheeler. Im harten Einsatz von Wohnung zu Innenstadt und Arbeitsplatz. Getunet mit Race Face Evil-Grips, sonst original. (ist wirklich erstaunlich, dass man an einem 16 Jahre alten Rad, das nur in einem Lager stand, nichts machen muss)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (3. Juli 2009)

versus schrieb:


> irgendwie nicht so meins. die rohre, v.a. das unterrohr, sind recht dick für stahl. sieht für mich fast wie ein alurahmen aus.



Warum muss ein moderner Stahlrahmen wie einer von vor 20 Jahren aussehen?


----------



## Oettinger (3. Juli 2009)

@Sahnie
erste Sahne! 
 
wo findet man denn solche Schätze?


----------



## versus (3. Juli 2009)

mete schrieb:


> Warum muss ein moderner Stahlrahmen wie einer von vor 20 Jahren aussehen?



keine ahnung warum?
vielleicht solltest du den fragen, der das behauptet hat


----------



## Sahnie (3. Juli 2009)

Oettinger schrieb:


> @Sahnie
> erste Sahne!
> 
> wo findet man denn solche Schätze?



Da hat wohl ein Großhändler seine Lager geleert. Das Ding kam knapp über 100 Euro. XT-Räder kamen 200. Wurden auf eBay angeboten. Die Klassikszene ist ja nur auf die Topräder scharf, so kommt man günstig an gute Alltagsräder.


----------



## olli (3. Juli 2009)

mete schrieb:


> Warum muss ein moderner Stahlrahmen wie einer von vor 20 Jahren aussehen?



ALLES MUSS
NIX KANN

Oder so ähnlich. 

Hier noch zwei besser Bilder vom Rad in artgerechter Haltung.
Das Rad wurde heute erfolgreich eingefahren, es macht Spaß, die schönen Crossmax haben auf dieser Tour schon gelitten:

Anstieg zur Reintalangerhütte - was habe ich über die Steine, Bleche und den Schotter geflucht:





Nach der Tour - vorm Garmischer Skistadion:






Für diese Tour wäre eine Federgabel, ein 2,25er Reifen mit Gripp, der auch etwas voluminöser ist und nicht aus Angst um die Felge mir fast 4 Bar gefahren wird, und ein Flatbar mit Barends nicht schlecht gewesen.


----------



## xc-mtb (4. Juli 2009)

Schönes Scapin - Wenn dann der Lenker noch getauscht wird.

Sonst ist es ja eh nur wichtig das es sich gut fährt.

Gruß

Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cone-A (5. Juli 2009)

Schönes Scapin. Leider deutlich zu groß.

Gruß cone-A


----------



## JDEM (5. Juli 2009)

Nen Scapin hab ich auch noch:










Kurbel und Blätter werden noch schwarz, aber die Saison über bleibt es so und wird schonungslos gefahren!


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (5. Juli 2009)

Was ist das für eine Kurbel?


----------



## JDEM (5. Juli 2009)

Aerozine mit Aluachse ohne Decals.


----------



## drinkandbike (7. Juli 2009)

so und nun mein Rehabike (nach Knie OP) - nicht meckern über den Spacerturm und den Vorbau (Gabel ist vom Dad geliehen - da darf ich nichts absägen ) Ein Laufradsatz in schwarz kommt noch! Fährt sich Prima! Allerdings hört sich der Hinterbau immer so an als hätte man einen Platten und würde auf der Felge fahren. Sonst super cool...









weniger als ein 34er Blatt braucht man für den Taunus ja wirklich nicht


----------



## Sahnie (7. Juli 2009)

drinkandbike schrieb:


> so und nun mein Rehabike (nach Knie OP) - nicht meckern über den Spacerturm und den Vorbau (Gabel ist vom Dad geliehen - da darf ich nichts absägen ) Ein Laufradsatz in schwarz kommt noch! Fährt sich Prima! Allerdings hört sich der Hinterbau immer so an als hätte man einen Platten und würde auf der Felge fahren. Sonst super cool...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man darf die Spacer aber auch über den Vorbau setzen.


----------



## Ti-Max (8. Juli 2009)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Nen Scapin hab ich auch noch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



An sich ein sehr schönes Rad, aber wie Du damit bremsen kannst, bei nahezu senkrecht stehenden Bremshebeln, erschließt sich mir nicht ganz

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (8. Juli 2009)

Ja ja macht Leute haben eine extrem seltsame Cockpiteinstellung, das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen. Wenn man sie darauf anspricht bekommt man meistens zu hörten " das passt schon das bin ich gewohnt". Wenn man ihnen dann die Vorzüge einer anderen Einstellung ergärt und sie es dann doch umstellen kommt meist ein " bau eh..., das ist ja viel besser"


----------



## 3812311 (8. Juli 2009)

@ drinkandbike:
Was ist das denn fürn komischer Hinterbau? Softtail oder was???


----------



## Endorfin (8. Juli 2009)

Univega Alpine im Rat Look


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PIPPILOTTA. (8. Juli 2009)

Coole Optik. Ist das braune Farbe, oder sogar Rostlookspray?
Sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber je länger ich es anschaue, desto besser gefällt es mir.
Heißt du Ingelore, oder nur das Bike.
Finde ich schön, sein Bike beim Namen zu nennen.
Aber ich als Mädchen würde sowas lieber nicht fahren.


----------



## drinkandbike (8. Juli 2009)

3812311 schrieb:


> @ drinkandbike:
> Was ist das denn fürn komischer Hinterbau? Softtail oder was???




jo softtail mit Titankettenstreben - gefühlte 1 cm Federweg


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (8. Juli 2009)

Endorfin schrieb:


> Univega Alpine im Rat Look



Der Schlauchbinder am Oberrohr ist eine Macht!


----------



## Endorfin (13. Juli 2009)

PIPPILOTTA. schrieb:


> Coole Optik. Ist das braune Farbe, oder sogar Rostlookspray?
> Sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber je länger ich es anschaue, desto besser gefällt es mir.
> Heißt du Ingelore, oder nur das Bike.
> Finde ich schön, sein Bike beim Namen zu nennen.
> Aber ich als Mädchen würde sowas lieber nicht fahren.


                                            Hi, Pippi !

Das Braune ist tatsächlich Rost. Stahlrahmen sandgestrahlt und 5 Tage mit Salzwasser besprüht.
Ich heiße natürlich nicht Ingelore. Ich nenne mein Bike nur so.
Ciaoi Ingo


----------



## JDEM (13. Juli 2009)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Ja ja macht Leute haben eine extrem seltsame Cockpiteinstellung, das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen.



so schlimm ist die Haltung nicht, da die Perspektive auf dem Bild täuscht, das VR steht ja wesentlich tiefer als das HR. 
War die erste Fahrt, mittlerweile sind sie auch weiter oben, aber man muss erstmal fahren um alles richtig einzustellen.


----------



## Hedonist (14. Juli 2009)

kein "echter" racer..für mich allerdings schon ..


----------



## Gorth (14. Juli 2009)

Geiles Teil, wenn man sich die Pedale wegdenkt. Sind das Clickies?


----------



## 3812311 (14. Juli 2009)

WOW, geiles Cotic. Cool aufgebaut. Außer vielleicht die Bremsleitungen, die müßtest Du noch etwas kürzen. Sag mal, wo bekommt man denn die Cotic Rahmen hier in Deutschland? Wollte mir das Simple mal näher ansehen...


----------



## Jaypeare (14. Juli 2009)

3812311 schrieb:


> WOW, geiles Cotic. Cool aufgebaut. Außer vielleicht die Bremsleitungen, die müßtest Du noch etwas kürzen. Sag mal, wo bekommt man denn die Cotic Rahmen hier in Deutschland? Wollte mir das Simple mal näher ansehen...



Ich war zwar nicht gemeint, aber: Einen Importeur gibt es soweit ich weiß nicht, das machen die Jungs per Direktvertrieb. Einfach mal bei cotic (www.cotic.co.uk) anfragen, Kontakt ist nach meiner Erfahrung schnell und nett.

@Hedonist: Meine Meinung kennst du ja schon. 

Wenn es den Rahmen doch nur als Rohloff-Version gäbe... *träum*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3812311 (14. Juli 2009)

yo, danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ich seh schon: braun wird immer mehr zur Trendfarbe...


----------



## Tyler1977 (14. Juli 2009)

Schönes Bike.
Cotic sollte sich überlegen das als Standard zu bringen.
Das braun schaut doch super aus, ist aber leider nur limitiert erhältlich, danach wieder die Standard Farben.


----------



## Jaypeare (14. Juli 2009)

Und das Custard (gelb) wird auch abgeschafft . Gibts die Rahmen dann nur noch in schwarz? Ich hoffe mal, Cotic lässt sich schöne neue Farben einfallen. Britisch Racing Green wäre doch fein .


----------



## Bugs-Bunny (19. Juli 2009)

Hier mal mein wiederbelebtes 92 Specialized Rockhopper Sport CromMoly.


----------



## Bugs-Bunny (19. Juli 2009)

...jetzt aber...


----------



## Kittie (23. Juli 2009)

"kleines" Update. IRC Reifen, Z2 BAM 1", Onza´s, XTR Kurbel (*noch unterwegs*). 

mfg Ronny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (23. Juli 2009)

Schönes Bike, nur die Marzocchi gefällt mir chronisch nicht, besonders an Stahlrahmen.


----------



## Kittie (23. Juli 2009)

Tja, das mit der Gabel, ist so ne Sache. Finde mal ne 1Zoll in möglichst NOS und mit max. 420mm Einbauhöhe...man, hab ich gesucht. Doch dann gleich Zwei von der Sorte gefunden. Vielleicht bekommt sie noch ne ander Farbe...mal sehen. Obwohl, Rot und Grün...hmmm.


----------



## Onegear (23. Juli 2009)

wahnsinn, ist das Wiesmann ein Traum !!!

Skinwall, Stahl, 950er SW, Z2...da bekommt ja man ja richtig feuchte Augen


----------



## Sahnie (23. Juli 2009)

Onegear schrieb:


> wahnsinn, ist das Wiesmann ein Traum !!!
> 
> Skinwall, Stahl, 950er SW, Z2...da bekommt ja man ja richtig feuchte Augen



Aber solch riesige Sättel ist man doch Mitte 90er auch nicht mehr gefahren. Ein Flite holt da optisch schon was raus.


----------



## Gitanes (23. Juli 2009)

Wenn das Lastenheft 1"-Schaft und geringe Einbauhöhe vorsieht, führt an der Z2 eigentlich kein Weg vorbei. Hab sie auch am stählernen 90er-Jahre-Hardtail, passt m.E. auch optisch sehr gut, meine hat allerdings eher 430 mm Einbauhöhe. Die Farbe zu überdenken ist aber sicher eine gute Idee.


----------



## Don Trailo (23. Juli 2009)

Kittie schrieb:


> Tja, das mit der Gabel, ist so ne Sache. Finde mal ne 1Zoll in möglichst NOS und mit max. 420mm Einbauhöhe...man, hab ich gesucht. Doch dann gleich Zwei von der Sorte gefunden. Vielleicht bekommt sie noch ne ander Farbe...mal sehen. Obwohl, Rot und Grün...hmmm.



lackieren please


----------



## chri55 (23. Juli 2009)

das Cotic ist mal richtig geil, trifft genau meinen Geschmack. 
haste den Rahmen mal gewogen? stimmt die Herstellerangabe?




Gorth schrieb:


> Sind das Clickies?



Plattform


----------



## Kittie (24. Juli 2009)

Morgen,
Nun, über die Farbe der Gabel hab ich mir noch nicht so richtig nen Kopf gemacht. Ein wenig Angst hab ich schon, dass wenn ich sie in Rahmenfarbe lackieren lasse, es ein wenig viel grün für nur ein Fahrrad ist. 
Und wo bekomme ich dann einen Dekorsatz her? Ich bin für Vorschläge offen.
Der Sattel ist einer, der meinem Arsch schmeichelt...Hhiii. Aber sollte mir mal ein Flite über denn Weg laufen, dann, ja dann!

mfg Ronny


----------



## Blumenhummer (24. Juli 2009)

Kittie schrieb:


> wo bekomme ich dann einen Dekorsatz her?



Wofür braucht man denn einen Dekorsatz? Jeweils ein hübsches FW auf jeden Gabelholm wäre doch auch fein?


----------



## Kittie (25. Juli 2009)

Stimmt! Ist auch ne Idee. Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (25. Juli 2009)

Nichts zu danken...

Wuchtig bleibt die Z2 im Verhältnis zum Rahmen natürlich auch nach einer Neulackierung...


----------



## phoenixinflames (30. Juli 2009)

Irgendwie sehen meines Konas alle gleich aus.
Bei dem hier passen aber nun Rahmenhöhe und auch Gewicht, es wird also hoffenltlich mittelfristig unverändert in meinem Besitz bleiben..


----------



## Tyler1977 (30. Juli 2009)

Hach wie schön...gelbes Bike...genau die Sattel/Stützenkombo...da krieg ich Pipi in den Augen  Bin die Farb und Komponentenkombo auch gute 11 Jahre gefahren.


----------



## Jesus Freak (30. Juli 2009)

@ phoenixinflames:

saufettes Radl!  starre Bikes sind echt geil, vor allem wenn die Farben passen.


----------



## gurkenfolie (30. Juli 2009)

das kona is schon ziemlich stark....


----------



## Don Trailo (31. Juli 2009)

sehr fein


----------



## Fezza (31. Juli 2009)

SUPER-Bike!!! gefällt mir ausgezeichnet! da passt eigentlich alles! Gratulation


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. Juli 2009)

seeehr schick! das geht gaaanz hart richtung 10p


----------



## versus (31. Juli 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> das geht gaaanz hart richtung 10p



richtig   

wenn ich was zu verbessern suchen wollen würde, wäre es evtl. eine schwarze turbine, statt der silbernen, aber auch so ein hammer bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## phoenixinflames (31. Juli 2009)

Genau das hatte ich mir auch überlegt.
Oder eine XTR 95x.

Aber als nächstes steht erst mal ein Rad mit schmalen Reifen und nur einem Gang an. 

Wenn hier allerdings jemand seine schwarze Turbine mit Vierkant und Compact Drive tauschen will


----------



## Blumenhummer (31. Juli 2009)

phoenixinflames schrieb:


> Oder eine XTR 95x.



Dafür...


----------



## versus (31. Juli 2009)

phoenixinflames schrieb:


> Wenn hier allerdings jemand seine schwarze Turbine mit Vierkant und Compact Drive tauschen will



och nöööö


----------



## Jesus Freak (31. Juli 2009)

@ phoenixinflames:

Was wiegt das gute Stück denn nun? 9,5 kg?


----------



## Christian Back (31. Juli 2009)

phoenixinflames schrieb:


> Genau das hatte ich mir auch überlegt.
> Oder eine XTR 95x.
> 
> Aber als nächstes steht erst mal ein Rad mit schmalen Reifen und nur einem Gang an.
> ...



Och, nöh...

Bau standesgemäß die XTR dran, in der Bucht oft günstig zu haben. Meines (aus Alluh) habe ich über die Jahre auch so hingekriegt. Geht eigentlich nix über die gute, alte graue Eminenz!
Mit Ultegra- Innenlager zweifach, das isses.


----------



## Blumenhummer (31. Juli 2009)

Hallo Namensvetter!



versus schrieb:


> och nöööö



Dein GT hat ja auch ein passendes Schaltwerk, da haut das mit der schwarzen Turbine schon gut hin. Da wäre eine 95Xer Kurbel ein Fremdkörper. Genau so - respektive genau andersherum - ist es nach meinem Empfinden beim Kona von phoenixinflames.

Zudem muss ich gestehen, dass ich die 95Xer-XTR für eine der schönsten Gruppen überhaupt halte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian Back (31. Juli 2009)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Zudem muss ich gestehen, dass ich die 95Xer-XTR für eine der schönsten Gruppen überhaupt halte.


----------



## phoenixinflames (1. August 2009)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> @ phoenixinflames:
> 
> Was wiegt das gute Stück denn nun? 9,5 kg?



Irgendwas zwischen 9,5 und 10kg.
Mit anderen Reifen wären nochmals knapp 350g drin, aber ich hatte keine Lust auf Reifen mit riesigem Herstellerlogo und saublöden Alliterationen, das Gelb von Maxxis passt kein Stück und Contis taugen mir gar nicht


----------



## Jesus Freak (1. August 2009)

Z-Max WCS?? Bzw. warum taugt das Gelb von Maxxis nicht? Ich würde jetzt mal behaupten, dass es perfekt dazu paßt und die Logos von Maxxis sind nicht aufdringlich!


----------



## phoenixinflames (1. August 2009)

Nope. Das ist viel heller. Nicht zu vergessen auch die astronomichen Preise, die in Deutschland für Maxxis-Produkte verlangt werden.
Bei einem Verschleissteil wie Reifen doppelt ärgerlich.

Ich bleib erst mal bei den Mibros, mit 540 und 580g in 2.25 sind die auch nicht soo schwer..
Und halten wahrscheinlich wesentlich länger als sub 400g Reifen.


----------



## Tyler1977 (1. August 2009)

Jep, IRC hat immer noch klasse Reifen zu sehr Budgetfreundlichen Preisen.
Ich bin mit den Nobbys zwar zufrieden, wenn die runter sind probiere ich die Mibro aber auch aus.


----------



## Kendooo (1. August 2009)

Ist Mibro gleich Mibro Long Distance? Die Long Distance habe ich nämlich in 2,1 und die sind wirklich sehr schmal. Von der Profilierung auch eher beim Racing Ralph anzusiedeln als beim Nobby Nic. Dur das dichte Profil rollen sie sehr gut und der Verschlie0 hält sich schwer in Grenzen. Aber lieber gleich in der größeren Breite.


----------



## phoenixinflames (2. August 2009)

Mibro for Marathon steht drauf.
In 2.1 dürften die Mibros in der Tat schmal ausfallen, der 2.25er ist nur minimal breiter als ein 2.1er Nobby Nic. Wenn überhaupt.


----------



## elrond (6. August 2009)

Mit neuer Kurbel in freier Wildbahn:


----------



## nebeljäger (6. August 2009)

...eieieieieiei.......ich krieg n Anfall

nur mehr der blaue LO an der Magura stört

wo warst du da unterwegs?


----------



## elrond (6. August 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> ...eieieieieiei.......ich krieg n Anfall
> 
> nur mehr der blaue LO an der Magura stört
> 
> wo warst du da unterwegs?



War in Engelberg, hab noch nie zuvor ein Bike von mir soviel berghoch und bergrunter geschoben bzw. getragen.  Aber scheen war's und Wanderpfade sind nunmal keine Biketrails.  Am letzten Tag hab ich dann aber dann doch noch die ultimative Biketour gemacht - gut 700Hm berghoch schieben waren es aber auch diesmal aber wenn man aus religiösen Gründen Sessellifte zur Bergbesteigung ablehnt braucht man sich auch nicht beklagen.  
Wenn man's ganz genau nimmt stört nicht nur der blaue Knopf an der Magura sondern auch die Farbe der Standrohre, diese müßten schwarz sein aber deswegen jetzt auf DT Swiss umsteigen? Da bleib ich lieber bei Made in Germany...  Außerdem paßt das rote Einstellrädchen vom DT Dämpfer und die roten Überwurfmuttern von den Time Pedalen nicht - aber schließlich ist's ja noch ein Bike und kein Kunstobjekt. Schlimmer ist der häßliche F99 Vorbau, da muß irgendwas gefrästes dran...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xc-mtb (6. August 2009)

Sehr schönes Wiesmann. Auch wenn ich die Hardtails da bevorzugen würde.

Viel Spaß damit

Matze


----------



## Geisterfahrer (7. August 2009)

Wirklich spitze! Die neue Kurbel paßt gut dran.


----------



## Nordpol (7. August 2009)

Paßt vielleicht nicht mehr so ganz hier hin, aber aus Stahl ist es ja.


----------



## versus (8. August 2009)

Nordpol schrieb:


> Paßt vielleicht nicht mehr so ganz hier hin, aber aus Stahl ist es ja.



stimmt, denn xc-tauglich dürfte das kaum sein 

ist es in deinen augen denn ein kunstwerk?


----------



## Nordpol (8. August 2009)

...vor 20 Jahren wurden XC-Rennen mit sowas gefahren, gab ja nichts anderes. Ist auch kein Problem, es fehlt halt der Komfort.

Wenn man Fahrräder als Kunst betrachten will..., habe die Überschrift des Threads nicht so wörtlich und ernst genommen, dann in sofern, das es fast genau auf den Tag 20 Jahre alt ist, bis auf Sattel und Reifen absolut Original ist, und das ich beim schweißen des Rahmens zuschauen durfte. Ist ja bei der heutigen Fernostware nicht nicht so einfach möglich. Ich finde es einfach schön, mit Kunst hat es natürlich nichts zutun.


----------



## first1990 (10. August 2009)

Mein Ironhorse!
Vielleicht kommen noch rote Hope-Schnellspanner hinzu?!








http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/434266






... so geht das  meint edith aka flo


----------



## ZeFlo (10. August 2009)

bis auf den grauenvollen spacerturm, ganz nett


----------



## Jesus Freak (10. August 2009)

Laß es gut sein, da ist genug Rot an deinem Radl!


----------



## Nordpol (10. August 2009)

...denke auch es wird zu bunt, aber jeder so wie es im gefällt.

Beim Pflastern mußt du aber noch üben...

Gruss Ulli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Christian Back (10. August 2009)

Nordpol schrieb:


> ...vor 20 Jahren wurden XC-Rennen mit sowas gefahren, gab ja nichts anderes. Ist auch kein Problem, es fehlt halt der Komfort.
> 
> Wenn man Fahrräder als Kunst betrachten will..., habe die Überschrift des Threads nicht so wörtlich und ernst genommen, dann in sofern, das es fast genau auf den Tag 20 Jahre alt ist, bis auf Sattel und Reifen absolut Original ist, und das ich beim schweißen des Rahmens zuschauen durfte. Ist ja bei der heutigen Fernostware nicht nicht so einfach möglich. Ich finde es einfach schön, mit Kunst hat es natürlich nichts zutun.



Es ist einfach...












*goil ! *


----------



## Deleted 76843 (10. August 2009)

Jop Germand gefällt ausser der Turm 

Mfg


----------



## wurzelfreak (10. August 2009)

Immer noch aktiv


----------



## atx900 (10. August 2009)

@wurzelfreak

schön dezent - gefällt mir sehr!


----------



## versus (10. August 2009)

das kona ist fein! 

das germans ist zwar technisch top, aber irgendwie zündet es bei mir nicht so richtig. vielleicht einen schwarzen (1-2cm) spacer nehmen. steuersatz, spacer und vorbau haben in rot irgendwie zu viel gewicht. wenn, dann eher bei den schnellspannern noch mal farbe.

sattel, barends und flaschenhalter sind ausserdem nicht so meins.


----------



## first1990 (11. August 2009)

Der Turm musste leider sein, da mir sonst der Lenker immer wieder gegen das Oberrohr knallt. Ein steilerer Vorbau waere da ne Alternative. 
Danke fuer das Feedback! werde mir das ein oder andere zu Herzen nehmen.


Hey Nordpol: Wieso noch am Pflasten ueben? dafuer das ich die Steine nur auf den Boden geworfen habe.....
kann bestimmt auch nicht jeder!

gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wurzelfreak (11. August 2009)

Danke für euren Zuspruch,
25 Jahre Erfahrung mit der Materie bestätigen mich in der Wahl von Stahl als Material der Wahl ;-)
(Kona owner)


----------



## Raze (11. August 2009)

first1990 schrieb:


> Der Turm musste leider sein, da mir sonst der Lenker immer wieder gegen das Oberrohr knallt. Ein steilerer Vorbau waere da ne Alternative...



Hallo, bei so einem schönen Rad würde sich sicher so eine Investition lohnen: Anschlagschutz

Viele Grüße raze


----------



## first1990 (11. August 2009)

Raze schrieb:


> Hallo, bei so einem schönen Rad würde sich sicher so eine Investition lohnen: Anschlagschutz
> 
> Viele Grüße raze



Hi raze, 
Hmmmmh, waere wirklich zu ueberlegen! danke fuer den tip!

gruss tomi


----------



## lero50 (16. August 2009)

Mein Pine Mountain erstmalig aufgebaut. Fertig bis aufs Schaltwerk, das wird noch getauscht.


----------



## corfrimor (17. August 2009)

elrond schrieb:


>



Das IMHO schönste Fully wo's gibt! 

P.S.: Kann es sein, daß ich Dich mal bei der Bergstation am Schauinsland gesehen habe? Würde ja irgendwie naheliegen.


----------



## elrond (17. August 2009)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Das IMHO schönste Fully wo's gibt!
> 
> P.S.: Kann es sein, daß ich Dich mal bei der Bergstation am Schauinsland gesehen habe? Würde ja irgendwie naheliegen.



Danke! An der Bergstation vom Schauinsland bin des öfteren zu sehen, da gibt's grundsätzlich ne Cola und danach geht's weiter.


----------



## zingel (18. August 2009)

*Ueli*, unser Bundesrat mit Piratensticker auf dem Steuerrohr 
























er weiss was er da fährt und ist stolz auf sein 15 jähriges Wiesmann-DH-Bike


----------



## ZeFlo (18. August 2009)

... für den hinterbauständer gehört er allerdings verzeigt, 
oder muss gar eine busse gesprochen werden wegen schändung von kulturgütern? 

aber sonst, reschpeckt.


----------



## Splatter666 (18. August 2009)

Moin!

Jetzt sag mir doch bitte noch, warum sich André Reithebuch von Sarah getrennt hat 

Ciao, Splat


----------



## Don Trailo (18. August 2009)

na ja der ueli unterstützt eben locals.... flori wohnte ja um die ecke von ihm......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (19. August 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> ...um die ecke von ihm......



nicht nur das. auch noch unter lauter kavalleristen


----------



## Catsoft (20. August 2009)

Moin die Herren! (oder gibts hier auch Damen )

Ich stehe vor der Berschaffung eine Straßenhobels. Entscheidung fällt wohl zwischen IF und Eriksen. DK will $300,-- Aufpreis für Ti-Custom haben, dann ist Kent günstiger. Also IF SSR (953 Stahl) oder Eriksen Ti. Schwere Entscheidung.

Daher mal die Nachfrage:

Die Verarbeitung bei IF sollte doch sehr gut sein und Rost keine Thema auch bei unlackierten Rahmen. Kann jemand was zum Gewicht und Steifigkeit beitragen? Der Yeti123 ist ja wohl leider nicht mehr an Bord...

Robert


----------



## Jaypeare (20. August 2009)

Zum Gewicht sollte dir IF selbst doch am besten Auskunft geben können, weil sie deine Rahmenspezifikation + evtl. Sonderwünsche und ihre Erfahrungswerte mit einbeziehen können. Oder seh ich das falsch?

Bei deinem Fuhrpark kann allmählich aber echt Neid aufkommen.


----------



## Catsoft (20. August 2009)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Zum Gewicht sollte dir IF selbst doch am besten Auskunft geben können, weil sie deine Rahmenspezifikation + evtl. Sonderwünsche und ihre Erfahrungswerte mit einbeziehen können. Oder seh ich das falsch?
> 
> Bei deinem Fuhrpark kann allmählich aber echt Neid aufkommen.



Es muß aber für den neuen Rahmen ein Alter gehen. das tut echt weh


----------



## Don Trailo (20. August 2009)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Es muß aber für den neuen Rahmen ein Alter gehen. das tut echt weh



so sieht das bei mir immer aus 
neu rein 
alt weg....


----------



## versus (20. August 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> so sieht das bei mir immer aus
> neu rein
> alt weg....



das versuche ich auch schon seit einer weile einzuhalten


----------



## Catsoft (20. August 2009)

versus schrieb:


> das versuche ich auch schon seit einer weile einzuhalten



Beim letzten hat mich meine Freundin abgehalten  Aber diesmal muss ich es schon aus Kostengründen machen  Das IF ist gesetzt, Kontakt zu Ken bisher sehr gut!

Robert


----------



## elrond (20. August 2009)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Moin die Herren! (oder gibts hier auch Damen )
> 
> Ich stehe vor der Berschaffung eine Straßenhobels. Entscheidung fällt wohl zwischen IF und Eriksen. DK will $300,-- Aufpreis für Ti-Custom haben, dann ist Kent günstiger. Also IF SSR (953 Stahl) oder Eriksen Ti. Schwere Entscheidung.
> 
> ...



Lesestoff zu IF (nicht gerade ein Kaufargument):

http://forum.tour-magazin.de/showthread.php?t=150144&page=11

DeVingard hat einen Straßenrahmen von Eriksen und ist mehr als zufrieden mit dem Teil. Er hatte auch mal ein Bild im Titanthread davon gepostet, hat es aber aufgrund der "netten" Kommentare bzgl. Rennrad im MTB Forum gleöscht...

Nette Alternative zu beidem wäre ein Pegoretti (gerade wenn es um ein Rennrad geht!) aus Columbus XCR (wie 953 Edelstahl) ...


----------



## De Vingard (20. August 2009)

elrond schrieb:


> DeVingard hat einen Straßenrahmen von Eriksen und ist mehr als zufrieden mit dem Teil. Er hatte auch mal ein Bild im Titanthread davon gepostet, hat es aber aufgrund der "netten" Kommentare bzgl. Rennrad im MTB Forum gleöscht...


 
Haja, ich wollte halt nicht, dass bestimmte Leute wegen mir "kotzen" (Zitat ) müssen. Wenn man da drüber steht, ist es eigentlich ein ganz nettes Rad, geht ab wie Hulle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (20. August 2009)

De Vingard schrieb:


> Haja, ich wollte halt nicht, dass bestimmte Leute wegen mir "kotzen" (Zitat ) müssen. Wenn man da drüber steht, ist es eigentlich ein ganz nettes Rad, geht ab wie Hulle.



nachtragend???


----------



## Catsoft (21. August 2009)

Kann jamand was zu Korrosionsbeständigkeit von 953 sagen? Ich wollte den Rahmen wenn dann ohne Lack nehmen.....


----------



## zingel (21. August 2009)

auf dem Sticker steht *"stainless"* ...das sollte einiges erklären.


----------



## Catsoft (21. August 2009)

Auf der Reynolds HP steht was von Rost möglich durch Schweiß  Ich wüst gern ob das nur eine Absicherung ist und wie sich das im echten Leben verhält


----------



## cone-A (21. August 2009)

Die meisten Rahmenbauer lackieren die 953er doch an den Rohrverbindungen.

Scheint also doch nicht komplett rostfrei zu sein.

Gruß cone-A


----------



## Blumenhummer (21. August 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> das sollte einiges erklären.



Einiges schon, aber eben nicht alles.

Wieviel Alkohol enthält alkoholfreies Bier? Wieviel Alkohol enthält Fruchtsaft?

"Alkoholarm"/"Rostarm" wäre in vielen Fällen das passendere Adjektiv. Dummerweise sind diese Varianten nicht unbedingt verkaufsfördernd...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (21. August 2009)

oha! ...dann sind die zu wenig hoch legiert und rösteln einfach etwas langsamer? Dann hätte der Rohrsatz das "stainless" aber nicht verdient, denn in der technik wird stainless als rostfrei übersetzt.


----------



## Catsoft (21. August 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> oha! ...dann sind die zu wenig hoch legiert und rösteln einfach etwas langsamer? Dann hätte der Rohrsatz das "stainless" aber nicht verdient, denn in der technik wird stainless als rostfrei übersetzt.



Und ich fragte nach ERFAHRUNGEN


----------



## nebeljäger (21. August 2009)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Und ich fragte nach ERFAHRUNGEN



da wirst du sicher von total rostfrei bis rostlaube hören.....

diese FAQ sollte einiges beantworten. 

Ich sprach mal mit Drew von Engin, der meinte das Rohrverbindungen bei 953er geschützt gehören...egal ob brazed oder welded...

übringens find ich den neuen Webauftritt von Engin sehr ansprechend:

http://www.engincycles.com/


----------



## Blumenhummer (21. August 2009)

Die Engins sind überhaupt sehr ansprechend...


----------



## nopain-nogain (21. August 2009)

voll prono! aber bitte kein plastik (stuetze) sonst echt jummy


----------



## Blumenhummer (21. August 2009)

Die Plastikstütze geht in der Tat gar nicht...

Eine hübschere Kurbel wäre auch fein...


----------



## Nordpol (24. August 2009)

Hallo,

weiß jemand was der Rahmen von Germans kostet.
"Germans Team Extreme"
und die neue Stargabel, "Team Retro"


Gruss Ulli


----------



## Blumenhummer (24. August 2009)

Ups, wo ist denn die Preisliste hin?


----------



## Nordpol (24. August 2009)

...auf deren Hompage ist sie jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Blumenhummer (24. August 2009)

Nordpol schrieb:


> ...auf deren Hompage ist sie jedenfalls nicht.



Yep, nicht mehr. Früher war sie dort zu finden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordpol (24. August 2009)

...hab mal ne Mail geschickt, und eine schnelle Antwort bekommen.

Team Extreme Rahmen 995,-
Gabel 139,-
Jeweils Farbe auf Wunsch.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
German Möhren.

Das ist doch mal was, schneller Service.


----------



## oldman (24. August 2009)

Nordpol schrieb:


> ...hab mal ne Mail geschickt, und eine schnelle Antwort bekommen.
> 
> Team Extreme Rahmen 995,-
> Gabel 139,-
> ...



Obacht geben mit der Reifenbreite, Germans Rahmen vertragen nicht unbedigt Reifen unseres Zeitalters. Wuerde explizit nachfragen.


----------



## elrond (29. August 2009)

Nach 138km im Nationalpark:





Ich liebe diesen Stahlhaufen!


----------



## versus (29. August 2009)

und wer hat dir das riesen post-it ins gesicht gebappt?


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (29. August 2009)

Versteh auch nicht wie man so fahren kann? So sieht man doch nichts! Na aber Spaß beiseite, warum können oder trauen sich die Leute nicht ihr Gesicht zeigen? So hässlich wird er ja nicht sein?!


----------



## elrond (29. August 2009)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Versteh auch nicht wie man so fahren kann? So sieht man doch nichts! Na aber Spaß beiseite, warum können oder trauen sich die Leute nicht ihr Gesicht zeigen? So hässlich wird er ja nicht sein?!



Häßlich nicht, aber sonst gibt's wieder unzählige Fanpost weiblicher User und wenn ich die alle beantworten möchte komme ich nicht mehr zum Trainieren...


----------



## nebeljäger (30. August 2009)

elrond schrieb:


> Häßlich nicht, aber sonst gibt's wieder unzählige Fanpost weiblicher User und wenn ich die alle beantworten möchte komme ich nicht mehr zum Trainieren...



qua...qua...qua...

das mach ich schon seit xx jahren mit...wenn du das nicht packst hast du den wiesmann nicht verdient....

wir wollen dein Antlitz sehen....


----------



## elrond (30. August 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> qua...qua...qua...
> 
> das mach ich schon seit xx jahren mit...wenn du das nicht packst hast du den wiesmann nicht verdient....
> 
> wir wollen dein Antlitz sehen....



Mein Avatar entspricht ziemlich meinem Äußeren, minimal weniger Falten dafür deutlich weniger Haare aber sonst wie ein Ei dem anderen...


----------



## nebeljäger (30. August 2009)

nochwas....

hier hatte ich 142km und 4900hm in den Beinen....http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6200840&postcount=4734

und zeigte keine Scham...sowas kennzeichnet einen extrovertierten nicht0815fahrenden Fullypiloten aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (30. August 2009)

nochwas....

würd ich mir ein Bild von Angelina Jolie in den Avatar laden hätt ich minimal weniger Falten aber maxialmal weniger Lippen zu bieten...

=schlechte Ausrede.....

komm schon.....

edit:
ahaaaaa....erst jetzt entdeckt.....
auch noch die Startummer verpappt......)


----------



## elrond (30. August 2009)

Edith: offtopic unsinn...


----------



## nebeljäger (30. August 2009)

cool.....

aber wenig rockig und immer noch ohne Startnummer.....

edit:

beim zweiten Blick auf die Fotos fallen immer Details auf.......
auch du hast Ärmlinge mit Gummitroubels....

das Los eines finaziell überforderten High End Fully Käufers....

noch was das verbindet, oder lieg ich hier falsch...


----------



## Don Trailo (30. August 2009)

elrond schrieb:


> Häßlich nicht, aber sonst gibt's wieder unzählige Fanpost weiblicher User und wenn ich die alle beantworten möchte komme ich nicht mehr zum Trainieren...


----------



## Catsoft (30. August 2009)

@elrond: Ach du warst das! Mir kam das Rad doch schon irgendwoher bekannt vor. Ich war mit meinem Titus Ti unterwegs....

Edir: Dein Trikot fand ich echt klasse!


----------



## nopain-nogain (31. August 2009)

elrond hat doch nur angst das ich vorbei komme und sein "altmetal" entsorge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (31. August 2009)

Catsoft schrieb:


> @elrond: Ach du warst das! Mir kam das Rad doch schon irgendwoher bekannt vor. Ich war mit meinem Titus Ti unterwegs....
> 
> Edir: Dein Trikot fand ich echt klasse!



hast *du *ein foto von ihm 

aber lassen wir das


----------



## De Vingard (31. August 2009)

versus schrieb:


> hast *du *ein foto von ihm
> 
> aber lassen wir das


 
...ich hab ein Foto von ihm! Er ist tatsächlich zu hässlich zum herzeigen!  

Glückwunsch zum Finishen beim Nationalpark-Marathon! Bei dem Wetter (hoffentlich Sonnenschein wie bei mir am Wochenende im Ötztal) bestimmt ein geniales Erlebnis!


----------



## Catsoft (31. August 2009)

De Vingard schrieb:


> ...ich hab ein Foto von ihm! Er ist tatsächlich zu hässlich zum herzeigen!
> 
> Glückwunsch zum Finishen beim Nationalpark-Marathon! Bei dem Wetter (hoffentlich Sonnenschein wie bei mir am Wochenende im Ötztal) bestimmt ein geniales Erlebnis!



Das Wetter war eher zum Abgewöhnen..... Die erste Hälfte war doch etwas zu kalt und naß  Die tollen Ausblicke sind uns vorenthalten worden, und den Wind am Chaschauna fand ich wenig hilfreich.

Aber ansonsten.... ein Erlebnis!


----------



## lfo (4. September 2009)

Mein ehemaliges Germans und ja wer auf fette Reifen steht sollte aufpassen mit 2.3 könnte bzw. wird es hinten schon eng mit 2.1 ist man auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## lfo (4. September 2009)

Rundum Sorglos Rad (Kette ist mittlerweile gespannt ).


----------



## cluso (4. September 2009)

lfo schrieb:


> Mein ehemaliges Germans und ja wer auf fette Reifen steht sollte aufpassen mit 2.3 könnte bzw. wird es hinten schon eng mit 2.1 ist man auf der sicheren Seite.
> ]



  

Sehr schönes Rad, aber ob es jemals wieder so sauber sein wird?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (4. September 2009)

Und vor allem: Wie kann man sich von sowas trennen?


----------



## lfo (4. September 2009)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Und vor allem: Wie kann man sich von sowas trennen?


Wenn das Rad einfach fast immer so weiß wie auf dem Foto aussieht dann merkt man das man zu wenig Zeit, zu wenig Berge in der Umgebung und zu viele Räder hat.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (4. September 2009)

Schade, schade, schade. Solch ein Germans hätte ich echt noch gerne. Aber stimmt schon, merke selbst auch, daß ich kaum noch Zeit zum Radfahren zusammenbekomme.


----------



## shutupandride (24. September 2009)

elrond schrieb:


> Nach 138km im Nationalpark:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



der koxinga scheint so teuer gewesen zu sein, dass es seit 10 jahren nicht mehr für neue ärmlinge langt...
arme sau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (25. September 2009)

@elrond: Der Schriftzug auf dem Unterrohr Deines Koxingas erscheint mir ungewöhnlich auffällig. Handelt es sich bei diesem um die standardmäßige Ausführung oder um einen speziellen Wunsch Deinerseits?


----------



## onkel_doc (25. September 2009)

hallo Leute. Möchte auch mal mein Steel zeigen. Im moment noch mit der Strassenbereifung. Wenn es Winter ist, mein Winterbike. einfach geiles Teil. Schalalaaaaa


----------



## Nordpol (25. September 2009)

...da kannst du uns ruhig mal ein paar mehr bilder von zeigen. Sehr schön.


----------



## onkel_doc (25. September 2009)

danke für das kompliment;-). Werde ich natürlich noch machen. Ja...ich glaube es ist mir gut gelungen.


----------



## ZeFlo (25. September 2009)

... aber dann bitte mit anderer bereifung. so passt's nur ins rennradforum


----------



## onkel_doc (25. September 2009)

hier noch mehr bilder meiner maschine. Leider nur in meinem haus gemacht da meine kamera draussen zu gute bilder schiesst. Kann sie dann nicht runterladen. ICh glaube aber man sieht trotzdem was.
Im moment einfach mit strassenbereifung.
greets jens


----------



## onkel_doc (25. September 2009)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> hier noch mehr bilder meiner maschine. Leider nur in meinem haus gemacht da meine kamera draussen zu gute bilder schiesst. Kann sie dann nicht runterladen. ICh glaube aber man sieht trotzdem was.
> Im moment einfach mit strassenbereifung.
> greets jens


 
Noch ein Bild


----------



## onkel_doc (25. September 2009)

ok werde die bereifung noch ändern und noch bilder reinstellen. hoffe es gefällt dann. gruess us dr schwiz jens


----------



## aka (28. September 2009)

Sorry fuer das Posten einer Frage in einen Galerie Thread, aber hier scheint mir die richtige Stelle zu sein...
Gibts denn eigentlich noch neue Umwerfer in Stahlrohrdurchmesser 28.6mm?
Ich moechte eigentlich auf keinen Fall so einen 34mm Umwerfer mit Reduzierteilen verwenden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (28. September 2009)

kauf einen alten auf ebay.....


----------



## Matze. (28. September 2009)

elrond schrieb:


> Mein Avatar entspricht ziemlich meinem Äußeren, minimal weniger Falten dafür deutlich weniger Haare aber sonst wie ein Ei dem anderen...



Und eine Kokosnuß hast Du nicht zufällig auf dem Kopf


----------



## xc-mtb (13. Oktober 2009)

Mal wieder Bilder.








Gruß


Matze


----------



## Jaypeare (13. Oktober 2009)

Sehr schön! Der Rahmen ist ein Traum, sein Preis leider eher ein Alptraum. 

Eigentlich sollte in diesem Moment ein Stahlgeröhr von der Insel auf dem Weg zu mir sein. Bald, bald isses soweit.


----------



## Don Trailo (13. Oktober 2009)

mein italienisches blut kommt in wallung... aber die laufräder gefallen mir nicht


----------



## Blumenhummer (13. Oktober 2009)

xc-mtb schrieb:


> Mal wieder Bilder.



Wirklich schön. Ein "Wolfgang", wenn ich mich nicht täusche? Die klassischen Sitzstreben gefallen mir viel besser, als die gekrümmte Version à la "Blato". Wenn doch nur das Sitzrohr nicht überwiegend aus Plastik bestehen würde...

Die Laufräder wollen mir übrigens - da muss ich Herrn Trailo vollkommen beipflichten - auch nicht so recht gefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corfrimor (13. Oktober 2009)

Yep, der Rahmen ist wirklich genial, aber die Laufräder ... Kann man da nicht die Aufkleber wegmachen? 

Das Blato finde ich übrigens auch sehr, sehr geil, gerade wegen des eigenwilligen Designs von Sitzstreben und Monostay.

Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## versus (13. Oktober 2009)

die entlabelwut kann ich in den seltensten fällen nachvollziehen, aber diesmal stimme ich zu: 
ein wunderschönes bike aber mit zu vielen bappern um die naben.


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Oktober 2009)

laut


----------



## olli (13. Oktober 2009)

xc-mtb schrieb:


> Mal wieder Bilder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr schön!
Ich erlaube mir dazu nochmal meines - mit den altertümlichen Bremsen - zu posten, dann siehst Du auch mal, wie es mit etwas dezenteren Laufrädern dastehen würde.  :




Nein, es ist nicht zu groß, die Länge passt und für einen 41-jährigen auch das Verhältnis Lenkerhöhe/Sattelhöhe.


----------



## corfrimor (13. Oktober 2009)




----------



## shutupandride (14. Oktober 2009)

GEIL, Olli!!!
...vielleicht abgesehen vom riserbar...


----------



## versus (24. Oktober 2009)

olli schrieb:


> Nein, es ist nicht zu groß...



aber du bist zu schwer, oder warum hat es die sitzstreben derart verbogen ?


----------



## ElBosso (29. Oktober 2009)

Mein Explosif bei der Transalp.


----------



## corfrimor (29. Oktober 2009)

Sehr schön! Wußte gar nicht, daß es das Explosif in weiß gibt. Nett, besonders mit den silbernen Decals und der weißen Fox 

Nur die XT-Kurbel gefällt mir - wie an den meisten Bikes - nicht so gut und ein Thomson-Vorbau käme natürlich auch noch besser. Ist aber so oder so ein echt schönes Bike.

Viele Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## nopain-nogain (29. Oktober 2009)

fettes rad.

aaaaber: was soll DIE flaschenhalter kombi???? scho bissle abartig

ach ja... so'n sattelkoffer find ich au net soo scharf, aber wers braucht... sonst ein cooles rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ElBosso (30. Oktober 2009)

Zum Thema Flaschenhalter.
Der Große ist von der Firma Topeak zum Einspannen von PET Flaschen bis 1,5Liter. Praktsch bei einer Transalp, wenn man nicht alles im Rucksack transportieren will.Da der Rahmen aus Stahl ist, ist dies auch vertretbar für die Gewinde im Rahmen.
Der Kleine ist der Tune Wasserträger

Zum Rahmen.
Kona Explosif (Mod. müsste 2002 oder 2003 sein)
in Größe 19 Zoll. Vorher gestralt und dann weiß lackiert. Gewicht 1920g
Decals habe ich selbst ausgeplottet.

Gewicht komplett mit Pedalen 11,0Kg


----------



## versus (30. Oktober 2009)

bis oberkante steuerrohr / mitte sattelstütze ein traum. von da an aufwärst schliesse ich mich den bisherigen meinungen an.

bei den flaschenhaltern würde ich dann eher zu zwei toppeaks greifen.


----------



## onkel_doc (30. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leute
Hier mal mein neues Stahlkunstwerk. Hab es gestern aus Langeweile mal neu aufgebaut. Halt alles aus herumliegenden Teilen, aber gefällt mir wirklich. Für mich einfach


----------



## olli (31. Oktober 2009)




----------



## nopain-nogain (1. November 2009)

schick schlicht. geil!

der sattel gefaellt mir net, aber muss wohl 

ach ja, nur pro forma: mit den reifen wirst aber kein rennen fahren wollen


----------



## Christian Back (1. November 2009)

olli schrieb:


>





Ein P20?


----------



## olli (1. November 2009)

Christian Back schrieb:


> Ein P20?



Ich weiß es nicht genau. Sauleichter Rahmen (1634 Gramm). Jörg, der Ritchey Fachmann meinte, evtl. P22 (ich wußte gar nicht, daß es zwischen P21 und P23 ein P22 gab). Die Reifen werden getauscht, sobald ich mal irgendwo skinwall 1.9er WCS auftreibe.


----------



## corfrimor (1. November 2009)

Obergeil


----------



## Don Trailo (1. November 2009)

sehr fein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (1. November 2009)

olli schrieb:


> Ich weiß es nicht genau. Sauleichter Rahmen (1634 Gramm). Jörg, der Ritchey Fachmann meinte, evtl. P22 (ich wußte gar nicht, daß es zwischen P21 und P23 ein P22 gab). Die Reifen werden getauscht, sobald ich mal irgendwo skinwall 1.9er WCS auftreibe.



Wow! Wahnsinnsgewicht! Was für eine Rahmenhöhe und Oberrohrlänge hat der denn?


----------



## versus (1. November 2009)

wunderschön! ist das die originalfarbe?


----------



## 3303 (2. November 2009)

Mal etwas Italienisches:


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (2. November 2009)

Wow wo ist das aufgenommen?


----------



## Apfelschale (2. November 2009)

Ich find den neuen Flite auch nicht unpassend für das bike!!


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. November 2009)

passt zu den griffen... 

extrem nic0r!

nochmal geschaut... nein echt nix zu kritisieren 
doooch... die flasche passt ja mal gar net (scherz) 
ok, jetzt gehts mir besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (3. November 2009)

sehr schönes bike und tolle fototapete ;-) 
hast du noch ein bild von der seite?


----------



## 3303 (3. November 2009)

Danke für euer Feedback.

Hier noch ein Bild von der Seite:





Zur Flasche: Die passt nach meinem Geschmack eigentlich schon ...wenn man auf Celeste steht 
Der weiße Sattel ist zwar 1998 nicht üblich gewesen, aber ich hätte damals schon gern einen gehabt.
Kann aber auch sein, dass irgendwann wieder die Originalteile montiert werden. Also Flite Sattel und NTH Griffe in Celeste und die Michelin Lite S in Grün mit Skinwall. 

edit: Die Phototapete kann man übrigens hier nachphotographieren.


----------



## Apfelschale (3. November 2009)

Wenns nach mir geht kannste den Grünen Kram auch weglassen
Ja der Flite ist toll kenn ich....


----------



## Christian Back (4. November 2009)

Schönes Rad. Da beweist jemand jahrelange Treue zum Material. Viel Spaß noch damit!


----------



## ZeFlo (4. November 2009)

ein traum, location, photos, stahlross 

danke für die bilder.

ciao
flo


----------



## versus (4. November 2009)

danke für das bild von der seite! immer noch sehr schön ;-)

passt denn das michelin-grün zu celest? und zum blau der sid? ich finde die hommage mit der flasche eigentlich ausreichend, obwohl ich celeste sehr mag.


----------



## mete (4. November 2009)

Das Grün passt leider nicht zu 100%:


----------



## versus (4. November 2009)

trotzdem sehr geil


----------



## Ampelhasser (4. November 2009)

Hi,

da hier wettertechnisch gerade die Welt untergeht, nur Stuben Bilder.

Mein Marschal in der "alte Männer" Version mit Federgabel






und mal starr





Ampel


----------



## nopain-nogain (4. November 2009)

sehr geil!
mit federgabel schon cool,... aber mit der starrgabel perfekt!

nur stimmt der sattelwinkel nichtmehr, wenn du die federgabel einbaust steht die spitze bissle hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (4. November 2009)

Ampelhasser schrieb:


> und mal starr



Sehr schön.


----------



## eDw (4. November 2009)

Hi,
hab nun auch endlich wieder ein StahlRoss:






Mehr Bilder und Teileliste gibt es im Rohloff Fred: *KLICK* 

Gruss
e


----------



## EmJay (5. November 2009)

Hallo Leute, bin dabei mir ein neues Bike aufzubauen- vielleicht wirds ja ein Stahl?! Welche schönen Rahmen gibt es bis zu 700 Euro?! Darf gerne auch etwas gebrauchtes sein, vielleicht habt ihr ja was über oder nen Tipp für mich. Sollte für Disc ausgelegt sein.


----------



## aka (5. November 2009)

Es gab mal einen guten Thread zu dem Thema: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=131873&highlight=stahlrahmen


----------



## atx900 (5. November 2009)

EmJay schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, bin dabei mir ein neues Bike aufzubauen- vielleicht wirds ja ein Stahl?! Welche schönen Rahmen gibt es bis zu 700 Euro?! Darf gerne auch etwas gebrauchtes sein, vielleicht habt ihr ja was über oder nen Tipp für mich. Sollte für Disc ausgelegt sein.



XC, Race, Tour...?


----------



## versus (5. November 2009)

schÃ¶n, leicht, stabil, oder alles zusammen?

wenn ich 700â¬ budget + die wahl hÃ¤tte und mir das gewicht nicht besonders wichtig wÃ¤re, wÃ¼rde ich nach einem leichte gebrauchten rm blizzard nehmen schauen - fÃ¼r 200 mehr, gibt es ein neues:

http://www.bikediscount.de/html/rocky-blizzard.html


----------



## Rolf (5. November 2009)

versus schrieb:


> wenn ich 700 budget + die wahl hätte und mir das gewicht nicht besonders wichtig wäre, würde ich nach einem leichte gebrauchten rm blizzard nehmen schauen - für 200 mehr, gibt es ein neues:
> 
> http://www.bikediscount.de/html/rocky-blizzard.html



Wenn die Größe passt:

http://www.merlincycles.co.uk/mount...ain-frames/rocky-mountain-blizzard-frame.html


----------



## versus (5. November 2009)

wenn nicht gibts die kleinen noch bei wiggle recht günstig.


----------



## oldman (5. November 2009)

EmJay schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, bin dabei mir ein neues Bike aufzubauen- vielleicht wirds ja ein Stahl?! Welche schönen Rahmen gibt es bis zu 700 Euro?! Darf gerne auch etwas gebrauchtes sein, vielleicht habt ihr ja was über oder nen Tipp für mich. Sollte für Disc ausgelegt sein.




schoene Stahlrahmen hat es viele, fuer 700 Schleifen kriegt man schon richtig tolle Rahmen. 
Ich mag ja die englische Variante, die sind hintenrum recht breit, da passen auch Maennerreifen rein. Ausserdem kann diese Rahmen man auch mit grosshubigen Gabeln fahren:

Pipedream Sirius
http://pipedreamcycles.com/front_page_menu.html

On One Inbred
http://www.on-one-shop.co.uk/acatalog/Online_Catalogue_Inbred_31.html

Orange R8
http://www.orangebikes.co.uk/bikes/2010/r8_frame/

Charge Duster
http://www.chargebikes.com/products/parts/fdetail.php?id=13

Cotic Soul
http://www.cotic.co.uk/product/soul

Dialled Bikes Love/Hate
http://www.dialledbikes.com/products/mtb/love-hate.php



hier was ganz Neues, eine junge Marke, die ich ausdruecklich erwaehnen moechte, Stijn Cycles. Von denen werde ich mit irgendwann mal was goennen
Stijn Cycles Spa-Mountain
http://www.stijncycles.com/product05.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atx900 (5. November 2009)

oldman schrieb:


> Orange R8
> http://www.orangebikes.co.uk/bikes/2010/r8_frame/



Ich bin neu verliebt.....

Wird sich für den Threadersteller allerdings finanziell eher nicht ausgehen. Preis ab £549.99, je nach Farbe. Dafür vielleicht der hier:

http://www.orangebikes.co.uk/bikes/2010/p7_frame/

allerdings für 140mm Gabel ausgelegt.


----------



## 3303 (6. November 2009)

Hat jemand in letzter Zeit Kontakt zu diesem Hersteller gehabt?
Vor einiger Zeit hatte ich vorbereitet, dort etwas zu bestellen, aber irgendwann keine Reaktionen mehr auf meine mails bekommen.
Ich fínde den minimalistischen Style der Rahmen extrem ansprechend.



oldman schrieb:


> ...
> hier was ganz Neues, eine junge Marke, die ich ausdruecklich erwaehnen moechte, Stijn Cycles. Von denen werde ich mit irgendwann mal was goennen
> Stijn Cycles Spa-Mountain
> http://www.stijncycles.com/product05.html


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (7. November 2009)

Der gefällt mir sehr gut! http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=41232

Kostet auch nicht die Welt und hat noch einen Flaschenöffner auf der Bremscheibenaufnahme. 
Die blöden Ösen für die Gepäckträger hat er auch nicht.


----------



## oldman (7. November 2009)

3303 schrieb:


> Hat jemand in letzter Zeit Kontakt zu diesem Hersteller gehabt?
> Vor einiger Zeit hatte ich vorbereitet, dort etwas zu bestellen, aber irgendwann keine Reaktionen mehr auf meine mails bekommen.
> Ich fínde den minimalistischen Style der Rahmen extrem ansprechend.



versuch ihn mal ueber sein Flickr Account zu erwischen. Stijn hat bislang keine Rahmen auf Halde, d.h. er fertigt die Sachen nach Bedarf.
Wie bei jedem kleinen Laden muss man halt etwas Geduld aufbringen, da hat es leider keine "Sofortkauf-Option".


----------



## aka (18. November 2009)

In meinen Augen ist das auch eine Kunst:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6521090&postcount=66

(ok, kein XC, aber man darf ja mal ueber der Tellerrand blicken...)


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. November 2009)

naja... handwerklich ok... aber optisch ein totalausfall...


ach ja auch ner wirklich xc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (19. November 2009)

Hier mal mein Yeti in der letzten Ausbaustufe. Hoffe es gefällt Euch!





und hier mal etwas Spam in eigener Sache, das Bike steht zum Verkauf...


----------



## Don Trailo (19. November 2009)

*verkauf es nicht, @locke du wirst es bereuen*
 hier noch was neues in blau
 das ich sehr schön finde


----------



## nopain-nogain (19. November 2009)

viel besser


----------



## stubenhocker (19. November 2009)

Ich finde fette Gussets an dünnen Stahlröhrchen etwas störend, aber das ist wohl ein Zugeständnis an die Neuzeit.
Stahl ist klassisch und verdient auch eine solche Optik.
Alexander


----------



## Don Trailo (19. November 2009)

na ja in den 90ern hatten auch andere räder gussets
 orange ist eher HC riding orientiert, da macht das sicher sinn


----------



## stubenhocker (19. November 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> na ja in den 90ern hatten auch andere räder gussets
> orange ist eher HC riding orientiert, da macht das sicher sinn


 
was heisst HC riding?


----------



## Tyler1977 (19. November 2009)

Hardcore 
Die Orange Bikes sind ja auch meistens wie in England beliebt auf viel Travel vorne ausgelegt, da wirken dann auch andere Kräfte auf den Rahmen...


----------



## Jesus Freak (19. November 2009)

Hard Core Riding würd ich vermuten.


----------



## stubenhocker (19. November 2009)

Ah ja.... Dann sind Gussets wohl angebracht, aber für den Rahmen Stahl zu nehmen? 
Auch egal, irgendwie war Orange schon immer nicht so mein Ding.....


----------



## Don Trailo (19. November 2009)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Ah ja.... Dann sind Gussets wohl angebracht, aber für den Rahmen Stahl zu nehmen?
> Auch egal, irgendwie war Orange schon immer nicht so mein Ding.....



ES SPRICHT ABSOLUT NICHTS GEGEN STAHL..
wenn ich die dirtszene bei und ansehe( hab selber nichts mit  dirt am hut) sehe ich nur stahlframes  und was die jungs und girls damit machen ist schon materialquälend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (19. November 2009)

Okay, da kenne ich mich nicht so aus (bin schon zu alt dafür). 
Wenn ich an Stahlrahmen denke geht mir immer dünnwandiges 3fach konifiziertes Reynolds- oder Columbus-Geröhr durch den Kopf und das verbinde ich nicht unbedingt mit urbanem Treppenspringen oder Bikeparks.


----------



## Don Trailo (19. November 2009)

mag die prägung sein 
 bin auch schon über 40 und nostalgie schadet meinem karma


----------



## stubenhocker (19. November 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> mag die prägung sein
> bin auch schon über 40 und nostalgie schadet meinem karma


 
bin noch knapp drunter und nostalgie schadet meinem kontostand


----------



## aka (19. November 2009)

Auch mit Gusset, halt etwas dezenter:




Ich finde diese Starrgabel schoen aber die Kombination mit Scheibenbremsen nicht so der Hit.
Wg. Gussets generell - fuer einen rustikalen langgabel Aufbau finde ich Knotenbleche irgendwie passender - wie bei dem oben geposteten Trial Rahmen (der lediglich dazu dient, die passende Geometrie rauszufinden).


----------



## Tobirace (19. November 2009)

Ich finde die gussets schon ok zumal sie ihren sinn haben egal ob bei xc oder dirt-rahmen. 
Aber den trend mit den scheibenbremsen an filigranen stahlrahmen, die oldschool-optik bieten, kann ich genauso wenig nachvollziehen. @aka


----------



## stubenhocker (19. November 2009)

Tobirace schrieb:


> Ich finde die gussets schon ok zumal sie ihren sinn haben egal ob bei xc oder dirt-rahmen.
> Aber den trend mit den scheibenbremsen an filigranen stahlrahmen, die oldschool-optik bieten, kann ich genauso wenig nachvollziehen. @aka


 
Tja, so unterschiedlich sind die Geschmäcker; Scheibenbremsen an dünnem Stahl finde ich nicht gerade unschön.


----------



## Don Trailo (19. November 2009)

sollen nun die produzenten ihre stahlräder mit v-brakes verkaufen oder cantis??
 also bitte.....


----------



## aka (19. November 2009)

Die Situation waere schon viel besser, wenn die gaengigen Scheibenbremsen nicht auch noch diese bloeden Adapter IS -> PM brauchen wuerden 
Die sehen einfach kagge aus.

Ja, aber an so einer filigranen Starrgabel passen V-Brakes schon besser:




Was uebel aussieht sind HS-33, die sind einfach nur klobig 
Ganz im Gegensatz zu Firm-Tech...


----------



## Don Trailo (19. November 2009)

die sollen mal die hintere  scheibenbremsaufnahme pm machen ( was bei stahl sicher noch ne herausforderung ist)und ich wäre schon happy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (19. November 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> sollen nun die produzenten ihre stahlräder mit v-brakes verkaufen oder cantis??
> also bitte.....



So sieht's aus. Da wird immer argumentiert, Stahl sei immer noch ein hochmodernes und konkurrenzfähiges Rahmenmaterial - und dann verzichtet man auf moderne features wie Federgabel-Geometrien und Scheibenbremsen? Wäre ein wenig kontraproduktiv oder?

Wer so etwas haben will, kann sich ja immer noch einen entsprechenden Custom-Rahmen bauen lassen. So etwas "von der Stange" anzubieten wäre aber wirtschaftlicher Selbstmord, vor allem für kleinere Hersteller. Von ein paar ewig gestrigen können die nicht leben .


----------



## Tobirace (19. November 2009)

..und so polarisiert die scheibenbremse die gemüter 
Ich bin der meinung, dass an filigranen starrgabeln/rahmen eine scheibenbremse sch...e aussieht und wer auf die neuste technik nicht verzichten mag, kann doch auch gleich ne federgabel einbauen....egal...cool wäre, wenn optional cantisockel bei diesen gabeln/rahmen angoboten würde...für die ewig gestrigen oder für die, die noch zuviel von den alten sachen rumliegen haben


----------



## stubenhocker (19. November 2009)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> So etwas "von der Stange" anzubieten wäre aber wirtschaftlicher Selbstmord, vor allem für kleinere Hersteller. Von ein paar ewig gestrigen können die nicht leben .


 
...und da, finde ich, bieten Singular, Salsa, On-One usw. einen guten Mix aus Stahlrahmen mit neumodischen Gimmecks (Disc only, 29er) zu einem (meist) attraktiven Preis.


----------



## aka (19. November 2009)

Das ist eines der Details welches mir an meinem Rahmen sehr gut gefaellt - da lassen sich die Cantisockel sehr dezent entfernen, falls ich doch mal auf Disk umsteigen sollte.





Das verschiebbare Ausfallende ist bei den aelteren Voodoos viel schoener geloest als bei den aktuellen:


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (19. November 2009)

Ich find auch den recht ansprechend. http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/LargeImage.aspx?ModelID=38362&FileName=38362.jpg

Der Preis ist auch super!


----------



## 3303 (19. November 2009)

Ich mag Scheibenbremsen an Stahlrahmen auch.
Meines Erachtens kann man sehrwohl moderne Techniken mit "klassichen" Bauweisen verbinden.
Ist eben wie der Englische Captains Desk, auf den man hervorragend eine Bauhausleuchte wie Kaiser Idell stellen kann, um dann das schlichte Thinkpad oder MacBook dazuzulegen.






^^ME sehr ästhetisch und die Discbremsen stören mich nicht. Allerdings sollte man an einen solchen Rahmen eher sparsam mit Plastiklook-Anbauteilen sein. 




Was mich dagegen an manchen aktuellen Starrstahlbikes stört ist, dass in die Federgabelgeometrie dann einfach eine verlängerte Starrgabel hereinkonstruiert wird. Wenn starr, sollte sich die Bauhöhe der Gabel mE einigermaßen in Grenzen halten. Besonders bei Disc, wo keine Bremse diese Lücke optisch etwas verdeckt.
Ferner finde ich Slopinggeometrie bei Starrgabel ästhetisch oft problematisch, während sie bei Federgabeln und dem damit verbundenen quasi variablen Oberrohrwinkel schon gut passt.





^^Sieht mE unharmonisch aus. Sowohl das sehr steile Oberrohr als auch die Gabelbauhöhe.





^^In diesem Fall gefällt mir die Federgabel wesentlich besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (20. November 2009)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Ich find auch den recht ansprechend. http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/LargeImage.aspx?ModelID=38362&FileName=38362.jpg
> 
> Der Preis ist auch super!



 wusste bis vor ein paar wochen gar nicht das kinesis auch was aus stahl macht ist den kinesis uk nur ein ableger vom grossen bruder oder eigenständig?
 das tange prestige war ja anfang 90er  mit tange ultimate mal ein toller rohrsatz


----------



## aggressor2 (20. November 2009)

das singular ist wunderschön 
aber bei der gabel würd ich mir doch sorgen machen, dass die mit ner scheibe zu doll flext...



3303 schrieb:


> Was mich dagegen an manchen aktuellen Starrstahlbikes stört ist, dass in die Federgabelgeometrie dann einfach eine verlängerte Starrgabel hereinkonstruiert wird. Wenn starr, sollte sich die Bauhöhe der Gabel mE einigermaßen in Grenzen halten. Besonders bei Disc, wo keine Bremse diese Lücke optisch etwas verdeckt.
> Ferner finde ich Slopinggeometrie bei Starrgabel ästhetisch oft problematisch, während sie bei Federgabeln und dem damit verbundenen quasi variablen Oberrohrwinkel schon gut passt.



dito.
wenn starr, dann auch ohne federgabelgeometrie.


----------



## Don Trailo (20. November 2009)

.... die gabel hat ja fast 1200gramm 
ist aus stahl, das hält sie aus
ich fahre meine alugabel (780g) mit 180er hope.... da flext nichts
bei titan (zb kocmo)ist es ein wenig anders leider...


----------



## aggressor2 (20. November 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> .... die gabel hat ja fast 1200gramm
> ist aus stahl, das hält sie aus
> ich fahre meine alugabel (780g) mit 180er hope.... da flext nichts
> bei titan (zb kocmo)ist es ein wenig anders leider...



die im singular hat 1200g?? was? 
dann is die mit sicherheit steif genug

meine kinesis maxlight hat mir die 180er scheibe übel genommen und ist extrem weich geworden. hatte das ding ohne ersichtliche beschränkung der bremsscheibengröße gekauft, dann nach nem halben jahr bei dem laden nachgefragt (vorher nochmal gekuckt, ob auch wirklich nix in der artikelbeschreibung steht - nix) und dann kam die antwort, dass die gabel nur bis 160er scheiben zugelassen ist und zack, war diese info auch plötzlich in der artikelbeschreibung drin...

ach und da du da oben was von tange ultimate schriebst, wurde der rohrsatz nur ne bestimmte zeit verarbeitet? hab hier nen wheeler rahmen aus tange ultimate superlight, dem ich aber sein angegebenes alter (93) nich ganz abkaufe.


----------



## Don Trailo (20. November 2009)

gute frage der ultimate gabs wirklich nicht lange
 fiel mir beim marin team issue 1993 das erste mal auf
 dann bauten wheeler parkpre jamis etc auch mit diesem rohrsatz
 aber stimmt mitte 90er war er dann auf einmal weg....(bei den grossen)
 ein kumpel hat noch 2 sätze zuhause
 leider eignen sich die kettenstreben nicht für disc...


----------



## versus (20. November 2009)

3303 schrieb:


> Ist eben wie der Englische Captains Desk, auf den man hervorragend eine Bauhausleuchte wie Kaiser Idell stellen kann, um dann das schlichte Thinkpad oder MacBook dazuzulegen.


 



3303 schrieb:


>


----------



## Tobirace (20. November 2009)

3303 schrieb:


>



einfach schön 
Crossrad /29er ?


----------



## ZeFlo (20. November 2009)

29er mit on-one midge dirt dropbar

ciao
flo


----------



## aka (20. November 2009)

3303 schrieb:


> ^^ME sehr ästhetisch und die Discbremsen stören mich nicht. Allerdings sollte man an einen solchen Rahmen eher sparsam mit Plastiklook-Anbauteilen sein.


Wahnsinn, da baut jemand so ein wunderschönes Rad auf und treibt einen Hammeraufwand, es fürs Foto richtig in Szene zu setzen und schaffts dann nicht, zwei gleiche Bremsscheiben zu verbauen


----------



## Tobirace (20. November 2009)

aka schrieb:


> Wahnsinn, da baut jemand so ein wunderschönes Rad auf und treibt einen Hammeraufwand, es fürs Foto richtig in Szene zu setzen und schaffts dann nicht, zwei gleiche Bremsscheiben zu verbauen



mit v-breaks wäre das nicht passiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (20. November 2009)

Tobirace schrieb:


> mit v-breaks wäre das nicht passiert



Da bin ich mir nicht so sicher. Es hat ja nicht einmal für zwei gleiche Reifen - oder zumindest zwei Reifen des gleichen Herstellers - gereicht. Vermutlich ein Aufbau aus der Restekiste...


----------



## ZeFlo (20. November 2009)

Tobirace schrieb:


> mit v-breaks wäre das nicht passiert



ich weiss nicht ob mit v-brüchen das wirklich besser geworden wäre.
in singular kommt zudem nur ein u vor. 
selbst wenn man versucht das zu brechen kommt kommt kein v-bruch dabei raus 

ciao
flo


----------



## Tobirace (20. November 2009)

oh...wie peinlich


----------



## Jaypeare (20. November 2009)

Weil ich gerade fertig bin und mich so freue, eine kleine Vorschau.

Inselstahl mit Federgabel und Scheibenbremsen, dafür ohne Gussets .








Bessere Bilder in artgerechter Umgebung folgen hoffentlich am Wochenende.


----------



## aggressor2 (20. November 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> gute frage der ultimate gabs wirklich nicht lange
> fiel mir beim marin team issue 1993 das erste mal auf
> dann bauten wheeler parkpre jamis etc auch mit diesem rohrsatz
> aber stimmt mitte 90er war er dann auf einmal weg....(bei den grossen)
> ...



dann ergibt das alter anscheinend doch sinn. der schniepel auf der innenseite der rechten sitzstrebe zum einhängen der kette passt ja auch in die zeit. 92er cadex hat sowas, 93er etto schon nicht mehr.
super. der rahmen wird noch zum glücksgriff


----------



## Geisterfahrer (20. November 2009)

Auf die Bilder vom Cotic freu ich mich!

Blöde Frage: Werden die eigentlich auf der Insel geschweißt, oder sind die auch aus Fernost? Find's nicht auf der Homepage.


----------



## Jaypeare (20. November 2009)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Blöde Frage: Werden die eigentlich auf der Insel geschweißt, oder sind die auch aus Fernost? Find's nicht auf der Homepage.



Sie werden definitiv nicht bei Cotic geschweißt, weil auf der HP immer wieder von "Batches" die Rede ist, die "soon arrive" sollten. Also vermutlich Containerladungen. Auf meinem Lieferkarton, der allerdings eigentlich für das Alu-Fully Hemlock ist, steht groß "Made in Taiwan".

Verarbeitung ist jedenfalls prima, wenn auch im Detail pragmatischer als bei den Rahmen"künstlern".

Der Soda-Rahmen (Titan-Variante des Soul) wird übrigens zumindest in Zukunft bei Merlin Metalworks geschweißt (laut Cotic-HP), vielleicht die Stahlrahmen ja auch?


----------



## Catsoft (20. November 2009)

Schön sind sie auf jeden Fall. Ich freu  mich auf mehr Bilder....


----------



## Jaypeare (21. November 2009)

So:













Bremsleitungen müssen noch was kürzer... falls die Bremse bleibt. Die muss sich erstmal bewähren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (21. November 2009)

hab meines heute mal wieder bewegt. 11 jahre und immer noch so spritzig wie ein neues. Bitte keine bemerkungen wegen den pneus. Habe sie wegen der optik so montiert. 2.1er vorne 2.25er hinten.


----------



## Jaypeare (21. November 2009)

So sieht ein ehrliches Arbeitstier aus.


----------



## Don Trailo (21. November 2009)

mann oh mann
 ich weiss noch nicht wie ich das cothic finde mit den roten parts
 ich steh ja auf rot 
 schon krass.... aber auch anders und sowieso und ja doch, nein lieber in ähmmmmm..........

welche grösse hat  der rahmen??


----------



## Jaypeare (21. November 2009)

Die Größe ist M, oder 17,5", der Rahmen hat dabei aber eine waagerechte Oberrohrlänge von 590mm. Extremes Sloping also, daher die "Dirtbike-Optik".  Diese täuscht übrigens, der Rahmen hat mit der 100mm Gabel einen Steuerwinkel zwischen 70 und 71° und einen Sitzwinkel zwischen 73 und 74°, also schön steile CC-Winkel. Dass das rot recht dick aufträgt ist mir bewusst und durchaus gewollt. Langweilige Bikes gibts genug. Wobei mir persönlich grün oder sowas besser gefallen hätte, aber da ist die Auswahl an (bezahlbaren) Parts extrem eingeschränkt.

Die Farbe gibt es sowieso nicht mehr  insofern erübrigt sich deine Überlegung. Das Soul gibt es ab sofort in orange (ungefähr wie der Kopf auf der Steuerrohrplakette, da passt rot wohl eher nicht) und schwarz (da muss man sich um das rot keine Sorgen machen). Das neue Modell hat auch ein ovalisiertes Oberrohr, zusätzliche Gussets, andere Ausfaller und ist ein wenig schwerer geworden, dafür jetzt bis 140mm freigegebn. Ich bin froh, dass ich noch einen der "alten" bekommen habe.


----------



## Don Trailo (21. November 2009)

ich weiss, die neuen wurden bei singletrack ausführlich vorgestellt /was auf der hp der kerl mit dem bike anstellt ist der wahn!!
 mein stahlprojekt geht in eine andere richtung (reiserad mit alfine oder rohloff ) die basis wird aber auch von der insel kommen..... doch das dauert noch ne weile


----------



## aggressor2 (21. November 2009)

was is das für ne stütze im cotic?
ne hope wär geil. aber dazu gibts bestimmt noch nichmal preise, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (21. November 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> was is das für ne stütze im cotic?



Das ist eine Woodman Components Post SL.


----------



## CSB (21. November 2009)

> schon krass.... aber auch anders und sowieso und ja doch, nein lieber in ähmmmmm..........




Du sprichst mir aus der Seele! Ich habe mich aber nach einigem Grübeln doch dazu entschlossen es geil zu finden Ist halt echt mal was anderes...


----------



## Don Trailo (21. November 2009)

@Jaypeare 
mach doch noch ein pic von der seite  mit dezenten hintergrund 
danke


----------



## corfrimor (21. November 2009)

ich brauchte bei dem cotic nicht lange zu überlegen - hab's gesehen, fand's geil


----------



## Blumenhummer (21. November 2009)

corfrimor schrieb:


> ich brauchte bei dem cotic nicht lange zu überlegen - hab's gesehen, fand's geil



Mir ging es eher genau andersherum...


----------



## Tyler1977 (22. November 2009)

Das Senfgelb des Soul ist auch nicht mein Ding, die Cotic Rahmen aber sehr gut.
Schöner Aufbau, nur die Aerozine passt nicht an den Rahmen...


----------



## Jaypeare (22. November 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> @Jaypeare
> mach doch noch ein pic von der seite  mit dezenten hintergrund
> danke



Bitteschön, mal von der anderen Seite:


----------



## Marko S (22. November 2009)

Jaypeare

was wiegt denn der Rahmen vom Cotic in 17,5 Zoll?
Angegeben sind die ja mit rund 2 kg.
Ich selber hatte das Orange R8 auf der Messe in Friedrichshafen gesehen und fand es irgendwie gleich interessant für mich.
Fahren konnte ich das auf der Messe nicht, nicht mal anheben die hatten das mit Kabelbinden festgemacht. Na ja eigentlich war ich ja auch wegen Scapin auf der Messe und wo ich das Nope D8 gesehen habe 
Der Preis ist aber schon grausam.

Kann mir einer von euch nähere Informationen zum Orange R8 geben?
Rohrsatz ist klar, Maße auch das ist ja alles auf der Homepage, aber was wiegt so ein Rahmen in 19 Zoll?
Meine Vermutung liegt bei 2,1 kg


----------



## Geisterfahrer (22. November 2009)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Sie werden definitiv nicht bei Cotic geschweißt, weil auf der HP immer wieder von "Batches" die Rede ist, die "soon arrive" sollten. Also vermutlich Containerladungen. Auf meinem Lieferkarton, der allerdings eigentlich für das Alu-Fully Hemlock ist, steht groß "Made in Taiwan".
> 
> Verarbeitung ist jedenfalls prima, wenn auch im Detail pragmatischer als bei den Rahmen"künstlern".
> 
> Der Soda-Rahmen (Titan-Variante des Soul) wird übrigens zumindest in Zukunft bei Merlin Metalworks geschweißt (laut Cotic-HP), vielleicht die Stahlrahmen ja auch?



Habe da auch keine Vorbehalte bezüglich des Produktionsortes. War rein interessehalber, da der Rahmen ja doch teurer ist als der meines Britentaiwanesen. Schön finde ich es auf alle Fälle. Eigentlich hätte ich gedacht, dass die Kurbel zu wuchtig für einen schlanken Stahlrahmen baut, aber geht noch.

Finde es auch irgendwie bedauerlich, dass die meisten bezahlbaren Stahlhardtails immer mehr in Richtung Enduro abdriften.


----------



## Don Trailo (22. November 2009)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Finde es auch irgendwie bedauerlich, dass die meisten bezahlbaren Stahlhardtails immer mehr in Richtung Enduro abdriften.




 na ja es gibt noch genügen usa/asia sachen die bezahlbar aus stahl sind
 salsa ,soma,gunnar etc
 und immer wieder zu sagen lohnt sich curtlo!
ich meine 895 dollaros auf mass ist ne ansage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (22. November 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> curtlo!




Sehr fein! Der vorgesehene Liefertermin für das Rahmenset meiner Frau liegt nun allerdings schon deutlich über ein halbes Jahr in der Vergangenheit - ohne dass es irgendwelche konkreten Neuigkeiten gäbe....


----------



## Don Trailo (22. November 2009)

die komunikation hat bei mir immer gut geklappt-der liefertermin war 8 wochen(not for me)


----------



## Blumenhummer (22. November 2009)

Die Kommunikation ist nicht das Problem. Der Austausch mit Doug funktioniert ausgezeichnet und ist ausgesprochen nett. Die Lieferzeit wurde im Januar mit 12 Wochen angegeben. Der Sommer verlief aber wohl - auch aufgrund eines Krankheits- und eines Todesfalls im familiären Umfeld - ziemlich chaotisch. Ende September wurde uns versprochen, dass Brittas Rahmen ganz oben auf der To-do-Liste steht. Das ist jetzt aber auch schon wieder zwei Monate her...


----------



## Jaypeare (22. November 2009)

Marko_S:

Der Rahmen wiegt inklusive Steuersatz und Schrauben 2164 Gramm. Also irgendwas zwischen 2000 und 2100 "nackt".

Glaube nicht, dass der Soul und der R8 die gleichen Rahmen sind/waren. Sie sind sich sehr ähnlich, das stimmt. Aber die Geometrie ist leicht unterschiedlich, und einige Details sind auch anders.

Hatte das R8 übrigens alternativ auch ins Auge gefasst, aber der Importeur war nicht in der Lage, mir irgendwelche Angaben zu Verfügbarkeit und Preisen zu machen.

Geisterfahrer:

Vorbehalte habe ich da auch keine, solange die Qualität stimmt. Und das tut sie. Der vergleichsweise hohe Preis des Rahmens kommt wohl vor allem durch den Rohrsatz und die geringen Stückzahlen zustande.


----------



## Marko S (22. November 2009)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Marko_S:
> 
> Glaube nicht, dass der Soul und der R8 die gleichen Rahmen sind/waren. Sie sind sich sehr ähnlich, das stimmt. Aber die Geometrie ist leicht unterschiedlich, und einige Details sind auch anders.
> 
> Hatte das R8 übrigens alternativ auch ins Auge gefasst, aber der Importeur war nicht in der Lage, mir irgendwelche Angaben zu Verfügbarkeit und Preisen zu machen.



Jaypeare danke für die Antwort.

Nein die Rahmen sind auch nicht gleich, ich habe meinen Text/Frage auch noch geändert.
Nach dem ich mir beide Rahmen genauer angeschaut habe sind mir doch einige Unterschiede aufgefallen. Das gemeinsame ist wohl das beide aus Fernost kommen.
Ich hoffe doch das mein Händler da mehr zum R8 sagen kann wenn er bei Toxoholic´s anfragt und die an Händler auch liefern, auch wenn das R8 nicht auf der Homepage aufgeführt ist.
Ich bin mir ja eh noch nicht ganz schlüssig ob nun das Orange R8 oder das Scapin mein neuer Liebling wird.
Beim R8 könnte ich Schäden/Verlust eher ertragen als beim Scapin, geschont wird bei mir aber kein Rad.


----------



## Jaypeare (25. November 2009)

Ja, so ein Scapin ist schon ein Traum in Stahl. Aber die Preise - tschuldigung, aber die haben doch den Schuss nicht gehört. Für das Geld würde ich mir lieber einen schönen Titanrahmen holen.


----------



## Don Trailo (25. November 2009)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Ja, so ein Scapin ist schon ein Traum in Stahl. Aber die Preise - tschuldigung, aber die haben doch den Schuss nicht gehört. Für das Geld würde ich mir lieber einen schönen Titanrahmen holen.



wenn man in italien unterwegs ist sieht man einige
aber  auch entfinde die preise zu abgedreht


----------



## Marko S (25. November 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> wenn man in italien unterwegs ist sieht man einige
> aber  auch entfinde die preise zu abgedreht



Nach meiner Recherche sind die Scapin in Italien auch günstiger, aber da kannst du ja vielleicht mehr zu sagen.
Die Italiener sollten vielleicht mal über einer Direktvertrieb nachdenken. Scapin lässt sich halt ihre einzigartigen Rahmen (Nope,Wolfgang,Nyro) auch Fürstlich bezahlen und jeder Zwischenhändler lässt den Preis steigen.
Ich kenne aber leider keine vergleichbaren Produkte im Stahlbereich.
Bei Titan o.K. aber da wirds ja noch abartiger von den Preisen oder die sind von der Qualität nicht brauchbar.
Na ja schaun mir mal ob ich mich überwinden kann.


----------



## Clemens (25. November 2009)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Ich find auch den recht ansprechend. http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/LargeImage.aspx?ModelID=38362&FileName=38362.jpg
> 
> Der Preis ist auch super!



kommende Woche meiner... über den PREIS ignl. Novemberrabatt incl. Wochendendrabatt kann ich mich nur freuen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Hannibal (25. November 2009)

Welche Farbe hast du genommen? Bzw. wie meinst du das mit den Rabatten?


----------



## Clemens (26. November 2009)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Welche Farbe hast du genommen? Bzw. wie meinst du das mit den Rabatten?



Schwarz, was sonst. 

Rabatte: Im Moment generell 10% auf den Frame, dann gabs nochmal 10% Novemberrabatt und nochmal 10% Wochenendnachlass, ergibt dann einen Preis von 283,49 Inselwährung.


----------



## Tobirace (26. November 2009)

die chainreactioncycles-leute sind echt gut im preis und sortiment nur die lieferung kann a bissel dauern...ich hab da mal nen helm bestellt, der ein paar wochen unterwegs war
Also nicht wundern wenn dat coole baby  erst nach weihnachten kommt


----------



## cluso (26. November 2009)

Im Tourforum wurde mal genannt das Scapin mittlerweile nicht mehr viel mit "Made in Italia" zu tun hat.


----------



## mete (26. November 2009)

Marko S schrieb:


> Nach meiner Recherche sind die Scapin in Italien auch günstiger, aber da kannst du ja vielleicht mehr zu sagen.
> Die Italiener sollten vielleicht mal über einer Direktvertrieb nachdenken. Scapin lässt sich halt ihre einzigartigen Rahmen (Nope,Wolfgang,Nyro) auch Fürstlich bezahlen und jeder Zwischenhändler lässt den Preis steigen.
> Ich kenne aber leider keine vergleichbaren Produkte im Stahlbereich.
> Bei Titan o.K. aber da wirds ja noch abartiger von den Preisen oder die sind von der Qualität nicht brauchbar.
> Na ja schaun mir mal ob ich mich überwinden kann.



Wie wäre es mit einem Maßrahmen vom Herrn Vogel? Mit Sonderwünschen in Columbus-Life-Qualität ein sehr entgegenkommender Preis wie ich finde. MTB in Columbus Zona mit Maßgeometrie, angepasster Zugverlegung, einfarbig beschichtet, geschliffene Edelstahllogos, hohlraumversiegelt ab rund 1300,-. Finde ich ziemlich fair, allerdings auch ordentlich Wartezeit (für mich nunmehr schon etwas über 4 Monate). Aber ist halt (bis auf die Beschichtung außer Haus) ein Einmannbetrieb.

http://www.vogel-rahmenbau.de/


----------



## Don Trailo (26. November 2009)

Tobirace schrieb:


> die chainreactioncycles-leute sind echt gut im preis und sortiment nur die lieferung kann a bissel dauern...ich hab da mal nen helm bestellt, der ein paar wochen unterwegs war
> Also nicht wundern wenn dat coole baby  erst nach weihnachten kommt



dann hattest du pech normalerweise erhalte ich es in 8 tagen  und das in die schweiz!! ich bestelle da seit jahren ohne probleme
@mete ja vogel ist super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (26. November 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> dann hattest du pech normalerweise erhalte ich es in 8 tagen  und das in die schweiz!! ich bestelle da seit jahren ohne probleme



das kann ich bestätigen!


----------



## Blumenhummer (26. November 2009)

versus schrieb:


> das kann ich bestätigen!



Ich ebenfalls.


----------



## Tobirace (26. November 2009)

mete schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einem Maßrahmen vom Herrn Vogel? .... (für mich...)....



Dein rad will ich aber dann auch hier sehen!
Ich finde die rahmen von vogel auch echt super zumal man hier mit raffinierten detaillösungen daherkommt, die zwar viele rahmenbauer kennen aber sich keiner mehr die mühe macht um sie in die tat umzusetzen. 
Und das rechtfertigt dann auch den preis. 
 für vogel


----------



## Clemens (26. November 2009)

ich werde über die Lieferzeit berichten..


----------



## Marko S (27. November 2009)

mete schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einem Maßrahmen vom Herrn Vogel? Mit Sonderwünschen in Columbus-Life-Qualität ein sehr entgegenkommender Preis wie ich finde. MTB in Columbus Zona mit Maßgeometrie, angepasster Zugverlegung, einfarbig beschichtet, geschliffene Edelstahllogos, hohlraumversiegelt ab rund 1300,-. Finde ich ziemlich fair, allerdings auch ordentlich Wartezeit (für mich nunmehr schon etwas über 4 Monate). Aber ist halt (bis auf die Beschichtung außer Haus) ein Einmannbetrieb.
> 
> http://www.vogel-rahmenbau.de/



Aber der Hr. Vogel macht doch nur Rennräder oder habe ich da was verpasst?
Aber wenn du da dein MTB bestellt hast, nur Columbus Zona ist wohl eher nichts für mich. Ein Rahmen mit Columbus XCR-Edelstahl gelötet wäre natürich schön.


----------



## Don Trailo (27. November 2009)

Marko S schrieb:


> Aber der Hr. Vogel macht doch nur Rennräder oder habe ich da was verpasst?
> Aber wenn du da dein MTB bestellt hast, nur Columbus Zona ist wohl eher nichts für mich. Ein Rahmen mit Columbus XCR-Edelstahl gelötet wäre natürich schön.



ER MACHT AUCH MTBS... GENAU GUCKEN
 UND Columbus XCR-Edelstahl  macht er auch ca 500 euro mehr


----------



## mete (27. November 2009)

Marko S schrieb:


> Aber der Hr. Vogel macht doch nur Rennräder oder habe ich da was verpasst?
> Aber wenn du da dein MTB bestellt hast, nur Columbus Zona ist wohl eher nichts für mich. Ein Rahmen mit Columbus XCR-Edelstahl gelötet wäre natürich schön.



XCR bei einem MTB ist (für mich) wohl eher nichts, ich habe Life-Qualität bestellt, das kostet mit meinen Sonderwünschen ungefähr 20% mehr und sieht auf dem Papier so aus:


----------



## corfrimor (27. November 2009)

Mit durchgehendem Sitzrohr? Sehr schön! Gut finde ich bei so einem Rahmen auch die Auslegung für 80er Federgabeln. Da kann man dann auch problemlos mal 'ne Starrgabel einbauen, wenn man will. Bitte unbedingt Photos zeigen, wenn das Rad fertig ist.

Grüße

corfrimor

P.S.: Weißt Du schon, wie schwer der Rahmen ungefähr werden wird?


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. November 2009)

auf DAS rad bin au gespannt


----------



## Tobirace (27. November 2009)

Also ich sehe bei einem durchgehenden sitzrohr immer auch ein wenig die nachteile beim transport. Aber wenn ich ihn da so als skizze sehe, gefällt er mir schon ganz gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (27. November 2009)

Tobirace schrieb:


> Also ich sehe bei einem durchgehenden sitzrohr immer auch ein wenig die nachteile beim transport. Aber wenn ich ihn da so als skizze sehe, gefällt er mir schon ganz gut



Hab nen Dachgepäckträger . Ansonsten kommt oben kein Klemmkopf wie bei Sott oder so drauf, sondern der Rahmen hat eine konventionelle Klemmung für eine kurze Stütze, die dann nicht wesentlich länger als 5cm sein muss. Gewicht weiß ich noch nicht, ich lass mich überraschen und freue mich über alles, was wesentlich unter 2 kg ist, da ich jeweils die größtvolumigen Rohre genommen habe . Der Rahmen ist auch auf 100mm ausgelegt, da ist lediglich der Sag schon in das Gabelmaß einberechnet, eine Starrgabel kommt da eh niemals ran und wenn doch, hat man immer noch die Möglichkeit eine für 29" zu nehmen, die dürfte lang genug sein.


----------



## corfrimor (27. November 2009)

Ok, der Rahmen wird / soll also unter 2kg bleiben. Das ist dann gewichtsmäßig auf jeden Fall ok, bei der Größe sowieso.

29er Starrgabel und 26er LRS fände ich optisch nicht so prickelnd, aber wenn eh keine Starrgabel verbaut wird, ist das ja völlig schnurz. 

Wird bestimmt ein schönes Teil. Verrätst Du uns noch die Farbe?


----------



## mete (27. November 2009)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Verrätst Du uns noch die Farbe?



Diese hier:


----------



## Sahnie (27. November 2009)

Clemens schrieb:


> Schwarz, was sonst.
> 
> Rabatte: Im Moment generell 10% auf den Frame, dann gabs nochmal 10% Novemberrabatt und nochmal 10% Wochenendnachlass, ergibt dann einen Preis von 283,49 Inselwährung.



In deiner Rechnung fehlt dann ein 10er Rabatt, sonst wären das 255 Pfund. Aber trotzdem toller Preis, appelgrün finde ich noch schicker, aber irgendwie konnten mich die damit aufgebauten Räder auf der HP nicht überzeugen.


----------



## Clemens (27. November 2009)

Sahnie schrieb:


> In deiner Rechnung fehlt dann ein 10er Rabatt, sonst wären das 255 Pfund. Aber trotzdem toller Preis, appelgrün finde ich noch schicker, aber irgendwie konnten mich die damit aufgebauten Räder auf der HP nicht überzeugen.



mit den Lenkern / Spacern / Vorbauten / Stützen / Sätteln - mich auch nicht!!! Das Apfelgrün kann ich in meinem Alter nicht mehr fahren.. (der erste 10er Rabatt geht vom normalen UVP aus - dann das Ergebnis immer mit 0.9 multiplizieren, dreimal 10% ist so in Realität keine 30% vom UVP). 

Gruß

Clemens


----------



## corfrimor (27. November 2009)

@ mete

Die Farbe ist geil! Paßt zu Stahl.

Überhaupt muß ich sagen, daß diese Galerie hier neben der Titan-Gallerie die schlimmste im ganzen Forum ist, weil die hier gezeigten Räder ständig meine an sich ernstgemeinten Sparabsichten untergraben.


----------



## Don Trailo (27. November 2009)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Überhaupt muß ich sagen, daß diese Galerie hier neben der Titan-Gallerie die schlimmste im ganzen Forum ist, weil die hier gezeigten Räder ständig meine an sich ernstgemeinten Sparabsichten untergraben.



in der tat... das pusht


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. November 2009)

/signed!

(gott sie dank fahre ich noch rennen... aber an dem tag an dem ich beschliese keine lizens mehr zu loesen...)


----------



## Don Trailo (28. November 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> /signed!
> 
> (gott sie dank fahre ich noch rennen... aber an dem tag an dem ich beschliese keine lizens mehr zu loesen...)



was soll den diese banale aussage
 hey leute!!! stahl oder titan ist nur für freaks die keine rennen fahren....sorry 
 in den usa und auch uk oder auch in bella italia
 siehst du echt viel von dem metall an renntagen
 p.s
 ich bin jahrelang mit wiesmann uns litespeed und anderen schönen schlanken pferden rennen gefahren 
 WÄRE ICH HEUTE 20 WÜRDE EV CARBON MICH MEHR REIZEN
 ABER NICHT DESOTROTZ.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (28. November 2009)

gaaanz locker don  die sache ist nur, das ich fuer einen rahmen der renntauglich, wie z.b. mein cube, in titan oder stahl das 3fache zahl... eher mehr  

klar kann man mit stahl auch racen... aber der wiesmann ist mir zu schade und zu teuer um im rennen zu schlachten 

aaaaber: kommt noch!


----------



## gtbiker (28. November 2009)

Ich hoffe bei dir kommt als Nächstes der Duden!


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. November 2009)

und was bringt der mir, wenn meine linke hand beim tippen einfach nur langsamer ist als die rechte


----------



## gtbiker (28. November 2009)

Hmm, vielleicht mal 2 Wochen nur linkshändig durchs Gelände heizen


----------



## Don Trailo (28. November 2009)

ach so meinst du das no pain ...... na ja ist eben auch eine frage des budgets, wenn man aktiv rennen fährt...die exoten findet man im nördlichen alpentraum eher an marathons etc...( da lohnt sich der persönliche trainingsaufwand mit der edelkutsche um 2-3 rennen als motivationsschub zu sehen, um nicht vor dem tv zu hängen
das war meine letzte racerakete, 



 mit DC 

ich fahre seit 3 jahren keine cc rennen mehr fürs 2010 sind wieder 3 marathons geplant, aber mit fully


 hier auch noch was intressantes-so als alternative zu dem uk zeug




finde ihre stahlsachen seit den 90ern echt hübsch und nicht mal so teuer


----------



## nopain-nogain (28. November 2009)

joo aber bis ich in den bereich des 1200g carbon hardtail nur annaehernd rein komme...

aber wenn ich keine rennen mehr fahre juckt das ja nimmer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corfrimor (28. November 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> in der tat... das pusht



Ja, viel zu sehr! Naja, einer geht noch ...


----------



## Don Trailo (29. November 2009)

kona86 schrieb:


> Hier mal eine schöne Lösung für PM! - http://julieracingdesig.canalblog.com/





floibex schrieb:


> oh ja, sieht schon sehr nifty aus ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 ist das nicht einfach GEIL


----------



## nebeljäger (29. November 2009)

yeah Don....


----------



## Jaypeare (29. November 2009)

Sehr schöne Lösung. Kennt man den Rahmenbauer?


----------



## nebeljäger (29. November 2009)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Lösung. Kennt man den Rahmenbauer?



ahhhhhhh...............waaaaahnsinn....

http://www.flickr.com/photos/krisjulie/sets/72157603970259074/

schaut euch das mal an....ich denk da denkt einer......


----------



## ZeFlo (30. November 2009)

auf jeden fall hat er mächtig einen an der waffel  grossartig

tandem für die zwerge


----------



## singlestoph (30. November 2009)

.............. und ist supernett und hatte den schönsten stand an der ehbbs 
















http://www.flickr.com/photos/singlestoph/sets/72157617918035961/


----------



## aggressor2 (30. November 2009)

der typ is der hit.


----------



## magas (30. November 2009)

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhnsinnnnnnnnnnnnn !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


und ich mag typen die T2a fahren


----------



## Clemens (1. Dezember 2009)

Tobirace schrieb:


> die chainreactioncycles-leute sind echt gut im preis und sortiment nur die lieferung kann a bissel dauern...ich hab da mal nen helm bestellt, der ein paar wochen unterwegs war
> Also nicht wundern wenn dat coole baby  erst nach weihnachten kommt



Hat genau 8 Tage von Belfast bis nach München gebraucht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (1. Dezember 2009)

Habe mit CRC auch nur positive Erfahrungen.
Ging immer binnen einer Woche.


----------



## 3812311 (1. Dezember 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> ahhhhhhh...............waaaaahnsinn....
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/krisjulie/sets/72157603970259074/
> 
> schaut euch das mal an....ich denk da denkt einer......



Geiles Foto! Ich find die Sattelstützen mit Fernbedienung eigentlich albern, aber so gefällt mir das doch ganz gut. Kann man so was käuflich erwerben, oder muss man sich das selber löten?


----------



## Don Trailo (2. Dezember 2009)

natürlich kann man die sattelstütze so kaufen und den rahmen natürlich auch


----------



## Groudon (2. Dezember 2009)

was haltet ihr eigentlich verstellbaren sattelstützen am CC HT? abgesehen vo gewicht natürlich - weil ich fahre oft auch mit kumpelz steile schen und hasse es immer anzuhalten, aufmachen, sattel runna, wieder zu, runnner fahren und wenn du wieder flach gehst ne weile wieder hcoh machen ... is ziemlich assi - im rennen könnte man ja wieder ne normale montieren

was denkt ihr darüber?


----------



## cone-A (2. Dezember 2009)

Wenn es ganz brutal wird, mache ich den Sattel auch mal runter. Als Hardtailfahrer sollte man aber den Poppes gut hinter den Sattel bringen...

Gruß cone-A


----------



## Don Trailo (2. Dezember 2009)

die frage hast du schon beantwortet, ja du brauchst eine!
praktisch und plus 200gramm mehrgewicht.......
ob es schön ist?? an einem ht?
 natürlich nicht....


----------



## Groudon (2. Dezember 2009)

naja - aber fÃ¼r touren eben praktischer ... nur sind die ja nicht wirklich gÃ¼nstig und wie gesagt - fÃ¼r rennen kann man ja noch die normale nehmen - zudem fahre ich ja auch kein carbon rahmen

gibt es eigentlich relativ gÃ¼nstige (max. 300â¬) Stahl-CC Rahmen die UNTER 2kg (so 1.8 vlt) liegen


----------



## Geisterfahrer (2. Dezember 2009)

Nein, höchsten vielleicht gebraucht.


----------



## Jesus Freak (2. Dezember 2009)

Groudon schrieb:


> naja - aber fÃ¼r touren eben praktischer ... nur sind die ja nicht wirklich gÃ¼nstig und wie gesagt - fÃ¼r rennen kann man ja noch die normale nehmen - zudem fahre ich ja auch kein carbon rahmen
> 
> gibt es eigentlich relativ gÃ¼nstige (max. 300â¬) Stahl-CC Rahmen die UNTER 2kg (so 1.8 vlt) liegen



Sehe ich genau umgekehrt - auf Tour hat man doch alle Zeit der Welt. Im Rennen nicht. 
Ich fahr alles ohne Absenken. FrÃ¼her gab's diesen Mist auch nicht und man is Ã¼berall runter gekommen...
Nur weil in der bike Bravo steht, die Dinger sind "ein Muss"... lÃ¤cherlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (2. Dezember 2009)

ja schon ... nur ist on meinem Kopf noch das Ding vom Überschlag drinne ^^ bin da immer seeeeehr vorsichtig ... noch ^^ und ist eben doof wenn dann alle auf mich wwarten müssen - vlt brauch ich auch nur 'n dünneren sattel (hab aktuell noch das fette standartdingens drauf) und mehr übung ^^

PS was glaubt ihr kostt der Stahlrahmen von radon?


----------



## Jesus Freak (2. Dezember 2009)

Groudon schrieb:


> ja schon ... nur ist on meinem Kopf noch das Ding vom Überschlag drinne ^^ bin da immer seeeeehr vorsichtig ... noch ^^ und ist eben doof wenn dann alle auf mich wwarten müssen - vlt brauch ich auch nur 'n dünneren sattel (hab aktuell noch das fette standartdingens drauf) und mehr übung ^^
> 
> PS was glaubt ihr kostt der Stahlrahmen von radon?



Überschlag?
Schneller Fahren, vorne Anlupfen, Finger weg von der VR-Bremse


----------



## aggressor2 (2. Dezember 2009)

Groudon schrieb:


> ja schon ... nur ist on meinem Kopf noch das Ding vom Überschlag drinne ^^ bin da immer seeeeehr vorsichtig ... noch ^^ und ist eben doof wenn dann alle auf mich wwarten müssen - vlt brauch ich auch nur 'n dünneren sattel (hab aktuell noch das fette standartdingens drauf) und mehr übung ^^
> 
> PS was glaubt ihr kostt der Stahlrahmen von radon?



mach doch einfach 'trocken'übungen für steile stellen. in der ebene immer schön hintern sattel mitn arsch, bis das flutscht. wenn du mit hose o.ä. hängenbleibst musst du halt die sattelposition etwas verändern, oder die hose hochziehn.
dann brauchst du auch keine tolle superstütze für 200euro.

sorry für ot...


----------



## Groudon (2. Dezember 2009)

okay - danke  ich werd trainieren oder die gute alte start.stop technik .

und nun wieder schöne bikes 

PS: Kennt jemand Preis für Radon Stahlfrme?


----------



## Don Trailo (2. Dezember 2009)

hier kannst du lesen
 und bitte nicht zuviele grundsatzfragen... danke


----------



## Greg House (4. Dezember 2009)

Hi mal wieder ein Rad von mir. Leider muss es gehen:-( 
Ein Agresti wird kommen





















Dies wird mein neues Projekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Greg House (4. Dezember 2009)

Steel is real


----------



## Don Trailo (4. Dezember 2009)

mann oh mann GREG!
 das nenne ich ein statement
 freue mich dein rad dann hier zu sehen
 cooles projekt


----------



## versus (4. Dezember 2009)

tolle sammlung! aggresti? bin gespannt.

was ist das für ein ritchey? hast du grössere bilder (zur not auch per pm weil rr ;-)


----------



## Blumenhummer (4. Dezember 2009)

Greg House schrieb:


> Ein Agresti wird kommen



Das klingt sehr vielversprechend!



Greg House schrieb:


> Leider muss es gehen



Demnach steht es zum Verkauf?


----------



## Clemens (4. Dezember 2009)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Demnach steht es zum Verkauf?



kuckst Du hier: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/229165/cat/53


----------



## Blumenhummer (4. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Clemens,

yep, da habe ich gepennt. Vielen Dank für den Hinweis!

Herzliche Grüße!


Volker


----------



## Greg House (6. Dezember 2009)

Danke fürs Lob.
Ja der Rahmen steht zum Verkauf. Ab heute in ebay.
http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220522628239&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Versus!!! Es ist ein Ritchey Break Away.


----------



## Jesus Freak (6. Dezember 2009)

@ Greg House: 

Deine Räder verursachen akutes Sabbern und Haben-wollen bei mir!


----------



## aggressor2 (6. Dezember 2009)

wer in D kann und würde mir neue ausfaller an ein rad brutzeln?


----------



## Greg House (7. Dezember 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> wer in D kann und würde mir neue ausfaller an ein rad brutzeln?


 
Agresti macht sowas. Zum recht guten Kurs.  Hat mein Dekerf damals auch geretet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brodie_Expresso (7. Dezember 2009)

kann ich nur bestätigen. 
habe am letzten donnerstag mein brodie von agresti zurückbekommen. war auch das schaltauge verbogen.
super arbeit für einen guten tarif


----------



## Don Trailo (7. Dezember 2009)

dürft ihr den preis nicht veöffentlichen was ist ein guter tarif in germany??


----------



## aggressor2 (7. Dezember 2009)

danke für den tip.
stefano meint 150,- für schöne bahnausfaller aus cromo feinguss.
keine ahnung wieviel arbeit da involviert is...erscheint mir grad doch etwas viel, oder?


----------



## Don Trailo (7. Dezember 2009)

150euro
 das finde ich fair... weiss ja nicht was du für lohnvorstellungen hast


----------



## aggressor2 (7. Dezember 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> 150euro
> das finde ich fair... weiss ja nicht was du für lohnvorstellungen hast



gar keine 
is eben fast doppelt soviel, wie ich für den rahmen bezahlt hab. ob sich das wirklich lohnt...


----------



## Don Trailo (7. Dezember 2009)

handwerkskunst kostet eben auch bei euch in old germany
 aber klar für einen billigen rahmen ist da dann viel


----------



## Brodie_Expresso (8. Dezember 2009)

habe 100 euro für den ausfaller bezahlt....der preis war es mir wert
der vorgang lief aber für agresti-bikes in wiesbaden.
habe aber keine ahnung wie agresti-bikes.de und agresti verbandelt sind oder waren.


----------



## aggressor2 (8. Dezember 2009)

ich hab hierüber kontakt aufgenommen: http://www.agresti.de/

aber mal ein schönes bild:






geil...


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Dezember 2009)

jajaaa der fetisch thread,... aber geil!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (9. Dezember 2009)

mehr?






wer hats gebaut?


----------



## Sahnie (9. Dezember 2009)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> mehr?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sieht nach 70er-Jahre Rennrad aus. So ungewöhnlich war das damals nicht.


----------



## Groudon (9. Dezember 2009)

Sieht auf jeden fall top aus - schade dass es solche Rahmegestaltung nur noch selten (& teuer) gibt.


----------



## aggressor2 (10. Dezember 2009)

Sahnie schrieb:


> sieht nach 70er-Jahre Rennrad aus. So ungewöhnlich war das damals nicht.



ist aber nicht 30 jahre alt


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Dezember 2009)

tippe auf was von der insel


----------



## gtbiker (10. Dezember 2009)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> tippe auf was von der insel


Da könntest Recht haben, nur ist die Insel seeehr weit weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (10. Dezember 2009)

Groudon schrieb:


> ... schade dass es solche Rahmegestaltung nur noch selten (& teuer) gibt.


Selbermachen! Soll mit Muffen sogar einfacher sein als ohne!
Die Einzelteile gibts hier.


----------



## Don Trailo (10. Dezember 2009)

aka schrieb:


> Selbermachen! Soll mit Muffen sogar einfacher sein als ohne!
> Die Einzelteile gibts hier.



jeb.... schöne stahlrahmen ob gemufft oder nicht sind nicht preisgünstig aber auch nicht teuer....
 wenn ich bedenke was ich im alltag alles noch sehe.....
 ist das sicherlich ne gute investition 
 so wieder mal ein bild von schönen stahl damit ich nicht ganz abschweiffe



 ich meine 2000 dollar auf mass mit spezialwünschen etc. innen versiegelt aussen wunschfarbe(standart) mit king steuersatz ist für mich nicht teuer


----------



## mete (11. Dezember 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> jeb.... schöne stahlrahmen ob gemufft oder nicht sind nicht preisgünstig aber auch nicht teuer....
> wenn ich bedenke was ich im alltag alles noch sehe.....
> ist das sicherlich ne gute investition



Wenn man überlegt, was man für einen aktuellen Carbonrahmen auf dem Händlertisch platzieren muss und der dann möglicherweise nicht einmal richtig passt, ist die Investition in einen Maßrahmen aus Stahl jedenfalls die günstigste, die man sich vorstellen kann . Beim Carbonpendant muss die Oma fast dreimal solange dafür stricken. Diese Campa Zugführung hatte ich übrigens auch mal am Colnago Crosser. Leider total untauglich, weil die Kette immer den Schaltwerkszug killt und sich darin der ganze Dreck sammelt. Unterm Innenlager fällt er wenigstens wieder herunter, obendrauf bleibt er einfach liegen und irgendwann schaltet es gar nicht mehr, vor Allem in Verbindung mit Schnee oder Eis.


----------



## Blumenhummer (13. Dezember 2009)

Greg House schrieb:


> Leider muss es gehen



EUR 400,-? Aua, aua...


----------



## Greg House (13. Dezember 2009)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> EUR 400,-? Aua, aua...


 

Das tut weh  

Werde es Überleben


----------



## Blumenhummer (13. Dezember 2009)

Greg House schrieb:


> Werde es Überleben



Da bin ich mir sicher. Trotzdem ist das bitter. Schade, dass mir der Rahmen etwas zu groß wäre...


----------



## Catsoft (14. Dezember 2009)

Moin, Moin!

Ich konnte am WE die Finger nicht stillhalten und habe diesen hier geschossen:




Nu bin ich kein SS-Fahrer, stellt sich die Frage was ich mit dem Teil soll  Kann ich einfach eine Alfine nehmen? 

Robert


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Dezember 2009)

klar, warum net.
aber wenn du neu lackierst,... disc aufname dran bruzeln und canty ab? dann hast nen hammer alfine sorglos rahmen!


----------



## versus (14. Dezember 2009)

so ist es recht. erst mal kaufen und dann überlegen, ob man es auch brauchen kann


----------



## Catsoft (14. Dezember 2009)

versus schrieb:


> so ist es recht. erst mal kaufen und dann überlegen, ob man es auch brauchen kann



Das Wetter war soooo schlecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (14. Dezember 2009)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Das Wetter war soooo schlecht



ich kenne das nur zu gut 

3 tage kränkelnd im bett/couch liegen haben ausgereicht, um die fixe idee zur festen überzeugung werden zu lassen, dass ich nun dringend ein 29er brauche


----------



## Catsoft (14. Dezember 2009)

Ich war auf der Suche nach einem Crossrahmen  Mal sehen was ich nu mache...


----------



## zingel (14. Dezember 2009)

versus schrieb:


> 3 tage kränkelnd im bett/couch liegen haben ausgereicht, um die fixe idee zur festen überzeugung werden zu lassen, dass ich nun dringend ein 29er brauche :d


----------



## Don Trailo (14. Dezember 2009)

ach versus.. , ich war 5 tage out of order und  da kam mir diese scheiiizzzzzzidee, von wegen 29er oder 650er reiserad aus stahl für mein 2011/12 asiatripp 
 nicht mal das ziehen der weisheitszähne vor 2 wochen hat geholfen.. bin immer noch besessen... 









und niemand will das rennrad... also warten


----------



## zingel (14. Dezember 2009)

tja, SIDBlau ist halt total out


----------



## versus (14. Dezember 2009)

ein reisevelo? hm. so hoch scheint mein fieber noch nicht zu sein 

habe hier eine nagelneue lx-gruppe im karton und diverse andere teile, die verbaut werden könnten. bei der beschaffung der fehlenden spezifischen teile (rahmen, räder, gabel) steht mir der zürcher 29er-beauftragte zur seite!


----------



## Don Trailo (14. Dezember 2009)

ok 
anders gesagt 
es mountivelo  zum vereise


----------



## zingel (14. Dezember 2009)

versus schrieb:


> habe hier eine nagelneue lx-gruppe im karton und diverse andere teile, die verbaut werden könnten. bei der beschaffung der fehlenden spezifischen teile (rahmen, räder, gabel) steht mir der zürcher 29er-beauftragte zur seite!


aber bloss kein Karatemonki


----------



## panzer-oddo (15. Dezember 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> aber bloss kein Karatemonki


was spricht dagegen? ist das unkuhl?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (15. Dezember 2009)

panzer-oddo schrieb:


> was spricht dagegen? ist das unkuhl?



stangenware aber nicht unkuhl sondern hässlich
 da gibts für gutes geld schöneres


----------



## zingel (15. Dezember 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> stangenware aber nicht unkuhl sondern hässlich


besser hätt ich's nicht sagen können


----------



## panzer-oddo (15. Dezember 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> stangenware aber nicht unkuhl sondern hässlich
> da gibts für gutes geld schöneres



Vermutlich gefällt nicht das verbogene Sitzrohr, das hässliche Gusset und auch nicht die antifiligranen Ausfallenden. Warum aber machen die das so, können die es nicht besser oder gefällts doch jemand? Vielleicht ists ja auch blos billig...


----------



## versus (15. Dezember 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> besser hätt ich's nicht sagen können



keine sorge, es wird kein äffchen werden! ich finde stophs zwar überhaupt nicht hässlich, aber mit 2.6kg rahmengewicht eindeutig zu schwer.
ausserdem ist das ganze als testballon zu sehen und da werde ich mich finanziell (noch) nicht so reinhängen.
deshalb gehen die überlegungen momentan richtung on one (inbred, oder scandAL)  
niner (e.m.d., oder s.i.r.) wäre auch ganz nett 

damit hier wieder ein wenig stahl auftaucht, mal ein foto meines 92er bravado team scream frameset, das hier noch ungefahren auf den aufbau wartet, oder hatten wir den schon? egal:









die übergabezeremonie war auch sehr nett :


----------



## Blumenhummer (15. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin ja nicht gerade ein GT-Fan, aber so ein Bravado LE täte ich auch nehmen...


----------



## nebeljäger (15. Dezember 2009)

GT powered by Heineken....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (15. Dezember 2009)

und feldschlösschen nicht zu vergessen ;-)


----------



## Splatter666 (15. Dezember 2009)

...jeder Schluck ist Würze der Natur...


----------



## versus (15. Dezember 2009)

ähm nicht ganz - es geht um feldschlö*SS*chen 
und das ist jetzt keine recht(schreib)haberei ;-)


----------



## Splatter666 (15. Dezember 2009)

Da hab ich mal wieder nicht auf das Landeskennzeichen geschaut - ich meinte die Braunschweiger Variante...

Ciao, Splat


----------



## Greg House (16. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

hier wieder mal ein Rad von mir


----------



## Clemens (16. Dezember 2009)

Schönes Bike!

Nur am Manta fehlt eine wirklich entscheidende Kleinigkeit - der Fuchsschwanz!!!!


----------



## Greg House (16. Dezember 2009)

Clemens schrieb:


> Schönes Bike!
> 
> Nur am Manta fehlt eine wirklich entscheidende Kleinigkeit - der Fuchsschwanz!!!!


 
Meine Frau zerlegt mich


----------



## versus (16. Dezember 2009)

sehr geil die beiden. 

das if ist stahl???


----------



## Greg House (16. Dezember 2009)

Hi Versus,

ja es ist Stahl


----------



## versus (16. Dezember 2009)

was für geile bilder!

sieht auf dem ersten foto verdammt nach ti aus, aber so ist es ja noch toller, als wenn es "nur" ti wäre (habe ich das gerade geschrieben?)

traumhaftes rad ! wie genau war denn die oberflächenbehandlung?getstrahlt und klarlackiert? gerade auf dem foto des ausfallers sieht das finish meinem frisch gestrahlten serotta sehr ähnlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Greg House (16. Dezember 2009)

Es ist Lackiert. In der Farbe Platinium.


----------



## versus (16. Dezember 2009)

ok, danke!


----------



## panzer-oddo (16. Dezember 2009)

Das ist doch das 953er-SSR-Deluxe-IF, das es eigentlich gar nicht geben dürfte...oder täusche ich mich?

Jedenfalls ist es sehr schön!


----------



## Greg House (16. Dezember 2009)

panzer-oddo schrieb:


> Das ist doch das 953er-SSR-Deluxe-IF, das es eigentlich gar nicht geben dürfte...oder täusche ich mich?
> 
> Jedenfalls ist es sehr schön!


 
Das ist richtig. Nur die Diskusion wie das letztmal mit Ken, darauf habe ich einfach keine Lust mehr.


----------



## Blumenhummer (16. Dezember 2009)

Wunderschön - nach wie vor...


----------



## cone-A (16. Dezember 2009)

Saugeil, alle beide!

Gruß cone-A


----------



## zingel (16. Dezember 2009)

*schönes Teil!* und erstklassiger Aufbau!

ich find's allerdings schade, dass es in so ner Ti-Fake Farbe lackiert wurde, zumal es aus 953er zu sein scheint.


----------



## salzbrezel (16. Dezember 2009)

Der Manta ist super. Das ist mein ABSOLUTES Lieblingsauto... Wenn ich doch nur mehr Ahnung davon hätte, würde ich auch einen fahren!


----------



## Greg House (16. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Zingel,

es ist keine Titanfake Lackierung. Die Farbe Glänzt bei Sonneneinstrahlung. Meine Titanräder sind alle grau. Deshalb habe ich den Rahmen auch Lackieren lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (16. Dezember 2009)

hab schon vermutet, dass mein Kommentar sauer aufstösst - sorry!
...ich vermute jedoch, dass Doktor House ein Mittelchen dagegen findet.


----------



## Blumenhummer (16. Dezember 2009)

@zingel: Deinen Kommentar habe ich - wenn ich das so offen sagen darf - auch nicht wirklich verstanden.Vielleicht solltest Du selbst mit Doktor House in Kontakt treten?


----------



## zingel (16. Dezember 2009)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> @zingel: Deinen Kommentar habe ich - wenn ich das so offen sagen darf - auch nicht wirklich verstanden.Vielleicht solltest Du selbst mit Doktor House in Kontakt treten?



Reynolds 953 ist rostfrei und in meinen Augen mit Abstand am schönsten wenn's roh poliert ist. Einen Lack der auf den ersten Blick wie Titan ausschaut find ich daran total unpassend.

Dr. Greg House kontaktier ich übrigens wöchentlich um 20.00 Uhr auf SF1


----------



## Christian Back (16. Dezember 2009)

Clemens schrieb:


> Schönes Bike!
> 
> Nur am Manta fehlt eine wirklich entscheidende Kleinigkeit - der Fuchsschwanz!!!!



Und natürlich der von außen verstellbare Innenspiegel!

Nein, ein absolut tolles Rad, toll aufgebaut, mit V- Brakes vollkommen!
Sind das Ceramicfelgen, oder schauen die Flanken nur so dunkel aus?

Außerdem: dein Ritchey ist top!


----------



## Greg House (16. Dezember 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> hab schon vermutet, dass mein Kommentar sauer aufstösst - sorry!
> ...ich vermute jedoch, dass Doktor House ein Mittelchen dagegen findet.


 
Hi Zingel,

warum sauer aufstoßen. Fand das gar nicht schlimm.
Farbe muss man in natura sehen. Dann sieht Sie richtig geil aus. Hab genug Titan gesehen. Wollte mal was anderes. 

Christian Back danke fürs kompliment. Es sind keine Caramicfelgen die Flanken sehen nur dunkel aus.
Hier nochmal ein Rad von mir


----------



## Don Trailo (16. Dezember 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> Reynolds 953 ist rostfrei und in meinen Augen mit Abstand am schönsten wenn's roh poliert ist. Einen Lack der auf den ersten Blick wie Titan ausschaut find ich daran total unpassend.
> 
> Dr. Greg House kontaktier ich übrigens wöchentlich um 20.00 Uhr auf SF1



dito
und  freu dich auf die neue staffel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (16. Dezember 2009)

Greg House schrieb:


> warum sauer aufstoßen. Fand das gar nicht schlimm.


da bin ich aber froh! ..dachte schon ich  hätte dich etwas verärgert 


PS: schönes DeKerf!


----------



## Blumenhummer (16. Dezember 2009)

zingel schrieb:


> Dr. Greg House kontaktier ich übrigens wöchentlich um 20.00 Uhr auf SF1



Yep, so handhaben meine Frau und ich das ebenfalls mehr oder weniger regelmäßig.

Auch ich würde im Traum nicht auf die Idee kommen, einen 953er Stahlrahmen - obwohl der Begriff "rostfrei" in diesem Zusammenhang sicherlich ein wenig euphemistisch ist - zu lackieren. Das weiß Greg House (der hier aus dem Forum) auch. 

Allerdings empfinde ich die Bezeichnung "Ti-Fake" als unangemessen abwertend. Freundlich dürfte diese Wortwahl jedenfalls nicht gemeint gewesen sein...


----------



## nebeljäger (16. Dezember 2009)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Auch ich würde im Traum nicht auf die Idee kommen, einen 953er Stahlrahmen - obwohl der Begriff "rostfrei" in diesem Zusammenhang sicherlich ein wenig euphemistisch ist - zu lackieren. ...



jedoch sind div. Rahmenbauer der Meinung das die Verbindungsstellen(geschweisst, gemufft...) aus korrosionsgründen geschützt(lackiert) werden sollten...


----------



## Blumenhummer (16. Dezember 2009)

Hallo nebeljäger,

genau das ist ja das Problem. Entweder eine "nackte" Oberfläche oder Lack. Im ersten Fall ist Titan das Material der Wahl. Im zweiten Fall muss es nicht unbedingt 953/XCR sein, da gibt es auch andere nette Alternativen...

Viele herzliche Grüße!


Volker


----------



## zingel (16. Dezember 2009)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> jedoch sind div. Rahmenbauer der Meinung das die Verbindungsstellen(geschweisst, gemufft...) aus korrosionsgründen geschützt(lackiert) werden sollten...



sowas in der Art hab ich auch schon gehört, aber trotzdem waren die meisten, die ich bisher gesehen habe komplett roh.


----------



## Christian Back (17. Dezember 2009)

Greg House schrieb:


>



Wassendassenfünnekuabel?


----------



## Olle Jolze (17. Dezember 2009)

Dürfte eine T-Gear sein.
Meine ist mir leider gebrochen, also schön vorsichtig.


----------



## Greg House (20. Dezember 2009)

Richtig es ist eine T-Gear Kurbel. Wenn Sie bricht gibts nee Tune Kurbel.


----------



## olli (24. Dezember 2009)

So, jetzt muß ich die Kiste auch noch hier zeigen. 
Altes Cilo mit 21 Gang XT und Tange MTB Rahmen.

Nachdem es mir vor 2 Wochen mit den V-Brakes zwar viel Spaß gemacht hat, aber auch viel Bremsbelagverschleiß gebracht hat ...







... habe ich es gestern umgebaut, um im Winter weiterhin meine MTB-Wochenendtouren in der Umgebung hier zu machen und wenigstens eine vernünftige Bremse für Schnee und Matsch dran zu haben:


----------



## Deleted 76843 (25. Dezember 2009)

Irgendwie geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maddda (25. Dezember 2009)

Total Kultig, das  kann ich mir iwe gut bei Schlaflos im Sattel vorstellen


----------



## singlestoph (25. Dezember 2009)

was solldas rumgeheul

kaum ist man mal ne weile nicht da !!!

elende spinner

ein weiteres monstercrossbike aus dem hause surrrrrrrly











etwas klassischer mit schöneren pnös


----------



## singlestoph (25. Dezember 2009)




----------



## Lizzard (26. Dezember 2009)

Geiel!


----------



## Catsoft (26. Dezember 2009)

Was sind das für "klassische" Reifen?

Robert


----------



## zingel (26. Dezember 2009)

das schönste Surly, das ich bisher gesehen habe.


----------



## singlestoph (26. Dezember 2009)

IRC V-Cross 38mm
ich hätt abaer lieber 40-45mm, dann müsste ich aber wieder die surly oder die wound-up gabel

also 42 mm ritchey ist schon knapp die dinger sind aber richtig cool zum winterbiken auf waldstrassen ....


----------



## argh (26. Dezember 2009)

und den gibt´s noch zu kaufen?! 




wäre ja super!


----------



## singlestoph (26. Dezember 2009)

ichhabnoch ein paar stück in NOS , drahtreifen ....


meine alten ritchey megabite faltreifen sind leider tot dh die stollen reissen ab .........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corfrimor (26. Dezember 2009)

Stilvoll, das Teil 

Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## Tyler1977 (26. Dezember 2009)

Wirklich schön und bis ins Detail stimmig.
Gerade die braunen King Classic Naben sind einfach schön...


----------



## singlestoph (26. Dezember 2009)

komisches licht, sind schwarz

braun gabs damals noch nicht als ich die gekauft hatte


----------



## Tyler1977 (26. Dezember 2009)

Schade, wirkt so...
Trotzdem schön.


----------



## panzer-oddo (27. Dezember 2009)

@singlestoph

Was ist das für ein "Ding" am Oberrohr, etwa eine "Lenker-Einschlag-Schutz-Manschette?

gruß ali


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Dezember 2009)

bissle weit hinten fuer nen einschlag schutz?

und am unterrohr auch??? 

da kann man den rahmen auseinander nehmen und in nen koffer packen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ideallinie (27. Dezember 2009)

Hallo ihr lieben Stahlfreunde, 
hier und heute mal mein Schätzchen, jede Ausfahrt ein erneutes Vergnügen!


----------



## M4d_K3kz (27. Dezember 2009)

also die kurbel ist doch sehr funktional  .. und der vorbau wäre ein tune sicher etwas schöner. aber der rahmen ist einfach superschön.


----------



## corfrimor (27. Dezember 2009)

Das Koxinga ist und bleibt eines der schönsten Fullies, die es gibt. 

Und ich finde, daß Blau so ziemlich die einzige Farbe ist, zu der das Silber der XT-Gruppe super paßt (die Kurbel ist doch 'ne alte XT, oder?).

Alles in allem ein geniales Rad. Was den Vorbau betrifft, stimme ich Hepatitis aber zu.

Viele Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## ideallinie (27. Dezember 2009)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Das Koxinga ist und bleibt eines der schönsten Fullies, die es gibt.
> 
> Und ich finde, daß Blau so ziemlich die einzige Farbe ist, zu der das Silber der XT-Gruppe super paßt (die Kurbel ist doch 'ne alte XT, oder?).
> 
> ...



Stimmt ist ne XT, wenn die fertig ist, wird nach und nach aufgerüstet. 
Mit dem Tune Vorbau habt ihr natürlich recht und der ist auch schon so
gut wie gesetzt.


----------



## elrond (27. Dezember 2009)

ideallinie schrieb:


> Stimmt ist ne XT, wenn die fertig ist, wird nach und nach aufgerüstet.
> Mit dem Tune Vorbau habt ihr natürlich recht und der ist auch schon so
> gut wie gesetzt.



Sieht super aus! Fast so schön wie mein altes  Ne, hat aber echt viele Gemeinsamkeiten, die Tune Kurbel ist natürlich optisch der Knaller allerdings ist die XT funktioneller (spreche aus leidvollen Sixpack Erfahrungen...).


----------



## aggressor2 (27. Dezember 2009)

corfrimor schrieb:


> (die Kurbel ist doch 'ne alte XT, oder?).



751er, wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## Blumenhummer (27. Dezember 2009)

elrond schrieb:


> aus leidvollen Sixpack Erfahrungen...



Oh ja...


----------



## ideallinie (27. Dezember 2009)

elrond schrieb:


> Sieht super aus! Fast so schön wie mein altes  Ne, hat aber echt viele Gemeinsamkeiten, die Tune Kurbel ist natürlich optisch der Knaller allerdings ist die XT funktioneller (spreche aus leidvollen Sixpack Erfahrungen...).



Die Tune sieht absolut geil aus, aber Funktion ist mir dann halt doch wichtiger, das Rad wird ja ordentlich bewegt.

Das dein Neues noch viel besser ist, weiß ich ja...

Hast du eigentlich meine PM bekommen, bin nicht sicher ob die versendet
wurde?


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (28. Dezember 2009)

Kurze Zwischenfrage, was ist an der Tune Sixpack schlecht? Könnt ihr das mal kurz erläutern.
Danke


----------



## Greg House (28. Dezember 2009)

Leider löst die Kurbel sich immer wieder vom Lager. Hatte beim Anfang auch das Problem. Doch Schraubenkleber auf die Schrauben hilft. Löst sich bei mir seit über 1 Jahr ( 10TKM ) nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elrond (28. Dezember 2009)

Greg House schrieb:


> Leider löst die Kurbel sich immer wieder vom Lager. Hatte beim Anfang auch das Problem. Doch Schraubenkleber auf die Schrauben hilft. Löst sich bei mir seit über 1 Jahr ( 10TKM ) nicht mehr.



So ist es.


----------



## muttipullover (28. Dezember 2009)

Hier mal mein 98er Blizzard.









Grüße Steffen


----------



## zingel (29. Dezember 2009)

wow! sehr schön!


----------



## Nordpol (29. Dezember 2009)




----------



## Don Trailo (29. Dezember 2009)

fein und zeitlos trotz mix aus neu und alt


----------



## Blumenhummer (29. Dezember 2009)

Greg House schrieb:


> Schraubenkleber auf die Schrauben hilft.



Das klingt sehr vielversprechend. Schraubenkleber habe ich bislang noch nicht ausprobiert. Mit ständigem Nachziehen der Schrauben waren die nervtötenden Knackgeräusche leider nicht zu elíminieren. Es wäre toll, wenn dies mit der von Dir genannten Methode gelingen würde.


----------



## Superfriend (29. Dezember 2009)

@muttipullover

Saugeiles Rad. Die Gabel ist ne SID, oder? Und was sind das für Naben? Mit der Abstufung in der Hinterradnabe sieht es aus wie Hope.


----------



## M4d_K3kz (29. Dezember 2009)

ich tippe mal eher auf chrissies king  sehr schönes bike aber sehr langer vorbau

der syncros oder king aufkleber auf dem oberrohr muss weg


----------



## Superfriend (30. Dezember 2009)

Stimmt, King könnte passen, die sind ja auch abgeschrägt. Vorbau lang? Was sind das? 120 mm? Früher ist man 135 gefahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (30. Dezember 2009)

Superfriend schrieb:


> . Vorbau lang? Was sind das? 120 mm? Früher ist man 135 gefahren!


ICH HABE NOCH 150 ER RUMLIEGEN AUS DEN 90ERN


----------



## muttipullover (30. Dezember 2009)

Danke für die Blumen.
LRS ist CK, Vorbau ist 110mm.
V-Brakes werden noch gegen XTR getauscht.
Eigentlich wollte ich aus dem Rahmen ein LowBudget-SSP aufbauen, ist aber mal wieder gründlich ausgeartet. 
Grüße Steffen


----------



## aggressor2 (30. Dezember 2009)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> ICH HABE NOCH 150 ER RUMLIEGEN AUS DEN 90ERN



und ich fahr -ab und zu- nen 150er


----------



## nopain-nogain (30. Dezember 2009)

lass die avid. alles ab sd7 ist besser als xtr vbrake
sehr nice sosnt


----------



## olli (1. Januar 2010)

Germans Team Foco, leider etwas zu groß, wie man sieht und daher wird es wieder gehen müssen, obwohl es wirklich toll gemacht ist:


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (2. Januar 2010)

Habt ihr schon den neuen Pace Stahl Rahmen gesehen? Der schaut auch sehr fein aus. http://www.pacecycles.com/downloads/2010_Prices.pdf
Bei CRC ca 600.- Euronen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sahnie (2. Januar 2010)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon den neuen Pace Stahl Rahmen gesehen? Der schaut auch sehr fein aus. http://www.pacecycles.com/downloads/2010_Prices.pdf
> Bei CRC ca 600.- Euronen



Macht einen guten Eindruck, hoffentlich ist das nicht wieder so ein 2,5 Kilogramm-Teil.


----------



## ZeFlo (3. Januar 2010)

Sahnie schrieb:


> Macht einen guten Eindruck, hoffentlich ist das nicht wieder so ein 2,5 Kilogramm-Teil.








der rechte tendiert in die richtung 2,5+, der sehr leckere linke eher nein.

ciao
flo


----------



## Don Trailo (3. Januar 2010)

853er rohr kann nicht allzuschwer sein
 auch nicht bei pace....oh ja gefällt mir auch gut auf den ersten blick
 das neue orange r8 hat ca 1720 gramm bei grösse 17 auch 853er...


----------



## Catsoft (3. Januar 2010)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> 853er rohr kann nicht allzuschwer sein
> auch nicht bei pace....oh ja gefällt mir auch gut auf den ersten blick
> das neue orange r8 hat ca 1720 gramm bei grösse 17 auch 853er...



Selbst gewogen?


----------



## Don Trailo (3. Januar 2010)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Selbst gewogen?



ne habs im singletrack gelesen...
mein stahlrahmen  mit 853 er hatte 1670 gramm war aber auch sehr filigran im hinterbau und ich weiss nicht aus welchen rohren der genau war
 aber laut meinen aktuellen recherchen haben mir einige framemacher bei 853er rohr 1600- -1800gramm mitgeteilt

was mir bei meinem rennrad z.b  gar nicht gefällt ist die verwindung im wiegetritt........
mit true temper spürte ich das nie
but aniway
das orange p 8 und das pace finde ich z.zt das geilste aus uk....
und als alter p7 fahrer ne sünde wert, aber was soll ich mit noch einem bike....


----------



## ideallinie (3. Januar 2010)

Beim 853er Rohrsatz kommts wohl sehr darauf an, 
da es verschiedene dicke Rohre gibt. 
Diese ganz leichten sind sicherlich 853 Proteam.
Ich hatte schon gewöhnliche 853er Rohre in der Hand, 
die waren sackschwer.
Und auch der Rocky Mountain Blizzard von heute, 
hat doch angeblich um 2,3kg obwohl aus 853.


----------



## nebeljäger (3. Januar 2010)

NebeljÃ¤gers sitzen da, "afterride", mit erfrorenen Zehen und schau sich das Pace an...

...ich denk laut...mhmmm die gleiche Geo wie mein Eriksen..., lecker....

O-Ton Allerliebste, die an ihrem Barbaresco schnÃ¼ffelt: "mmmmhhh, da hÃ¤ttest aber ein paar â¬ gespart..."

....denk eher ich werd noch ein paar â¬ zusÃ¤tzlich ausgeben mÃ¼ssen..

@ideallinie
richtig bemerkt! 853 ist nicht 853....


----------



## Don Trailo (3. Januar 2010)

[email protected] hab beim renner nachgesehen ist das pro-team
@ jägers
und das pace ist ja auch Reynolds 853 Pro-Team Steel


----------



## singlestoph (3. Januar 2010)

eventuell steht ja noch wieviele rohre aus dem 853 rohrsatz stammen

ausfallenden tretlagergehäuse und steuuerrohr sind auch nicht ganz sooo unwichtig


fürs gewicht


----------



## Catsoft (3. Januar 2010)

Die PACE-HP ist aber auch grottenschlecht  Fast so über wie die von Pipedream. Da haben die Bitten noch viel Luft nach oben.

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (3. Januar 2010)

ich bin bei meinen einkäufen meist froh die div. Homepages nicht dazuzubekommen...

ein Produkt nach Website/Design zu kaufen is sowieso total verkehrt...


----------



## Catsoft (3. Januar 2010)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> ich bin bei meinen einkäufen meist froh die div. Homepages nicht dazuzubekommen...
> 
> ein Produkt nach Website/Design zu kaufen is sowieso total verkehrt...



Da hast du recht. Aber richtige Preise beim Einkauf per PayPal (Pipedream) oder Lieferbarkeit (PACE) sind nicht schlecht...


----------



## Nordpol (3. Januar 2010)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Selbst gewogen?


 
1700-1800g. wäre schon sehr fein...

Beides schöne Rahmen, wobei mir das Orange noch besser gefällt, vor allem von der Verlegung der Züge.


----------



## Jaypeare (5. Januar 2010)

Nordpol schrieb:


> 1700-1800g. wäre schon sehr fein...



Ist vorstellbar. Mein Cotic Soul aus 853 wiegt in mittlerer Größe mit Lack und allen Schrauben knapp unter 2100 Gramm. Der ist aber von der Auslegung her eher auf der stabilen Seite und hat einen Hinterbau aus 4130 CroMo-Geröhr, der sicher ordentlich auf die Waage drückt.

Warum konnte Pace den Rahmen nicht letzten Herbst bringen .


----------



## gurkenfolie (5. Januar 2010)

der chromhinterbau is ja mal sowas von sinnfrei.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (5. Januar 2010)

Bei dem Pace würden mich die verstellbaren Ausfallenden stören. Wenn ich Rohloff oder SSP fahren wollte, dann wollte ich einen Rahmen, der konsequent darauf ausgelegt ist. Und für einen Schalter ist das nur unnötiger Schnickschnack und Ballast.

Ansonsten gefällt mir der Rahmen schon sehr gut. Blau mit Chromkettenstreben - Gios läßt grüßen.


----------



## cone-A (6. Januar 2010)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon den neuen Pace Stahl Rahmen gesehen? Der schaut auch sehr fein aus. http://www.pacecycles.com/downloads/2010_Prices.pdf
> Bei CRC ca 600.- Euronen



Ich bin frisch verliebt!

Wow. Einfach nur genial.

Gruß cone-A


----------



## Catsoft (6. Januar 2010)

Moin!

hat jemand Infos zur Lieferbarkeit des Pace Rahmens?

Robert


----------



## Nordpol (6. Januar 2010)

cone-A schrieb:


> Ich bin frisch verliebt!
> 
> Wow. Einfach nur genial.
> 
> Gruß cone-A


 
Da sich hier alle verlieben. noch ein paar Bilder...

Wie schon erwähnt, die Züge und Leitungen hätte ich lieber am Oberrohr gehabt. Man achte mal auf die Bremsleitung der hinteren Bremse, ob die lang hält...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordpol (6. Januar 2010)

Und hier mal der Orange R8...


----------



## Groudon (6. Januar 2010)

Das obrige pace is ja mal hammer geilo oO tät ich sofort nehmen (wenns Geld dawäre ^^)


----------



## Catsoft (6. Januar 2010)

Dazu müsste der erst mal lieferbar sein....


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Januar 2010)

das pace ist hammer geil,...


----------



## Tobirace (7. Januar 2010)

Das pace sieht einfach hammer aus. Vor allem mit den verspachtelten schweißnähten
ABER: 





Nordpol schrieb:


> .. die Züge und Leitungen hätte ich lieber am Oberrohr gehabt. Man achte mal auf die Bremsleitung der hinteren Bremse, ob die lang hält...


----------



## Nordpol (7. Januar 2010)

Tobirace schrieb:


> Das pace sieht einfach hammer aus. Vor allem mit den verspachtelten schweißnähten
> ABER:


 
Das sind keine verspachtelten Schweißnähte, sondern verschliffenes Messinglot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobirace (7. Januar 2010)

Nordpol schrieb:


> Das sind keine verspachtelten Schweißnähte, sondern verschliffenes Messinglot.


Fillet Brazed joints...
noch besser


----------



## Catsoft (7. Januar 2010)

Moin!

ich denke das kann man veröffentlichen:

Hello Robert, 

The RC104 should be available in early March.

Many thanks for your enquiry,
Pace.


----------



## mete (11. Januar 2010)

Rahmen ist schon mal da....


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Januar 2010)

sehr schick!


----------



## mete (11. Januar 2010)

Und noch ein paar ganz Details:


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Januar 2010)

WOW ist das LECKER!
du machst mir gerade RICHTIG lust ein stahlrad aufzubauen...


----------



## maddda (11. Januar 2010)

Richtig geil
Sattel is Velo Carbon oder?
Und wie bist du an die Sid Aufkleber in Braun gekommen?


----------



## mete (11. Januar 2010)

maddda schrieb:


> Richtig geil
> Sattel is Velo Carbon oder?
> Und wie bist du an die Sid Aufkleber in Braun gekommen?



Ja, der Sattel ist ein Velo. Der kommt aber wieder runter und ein SLR drauf. War nur zum messen da. Die Satteldecke ist sowieso gerissen. Die SID-Kleber habe ich von "die ölige Kette" hier aus dem Forum. Das ist übrigens kupferfarben (durch die Metallfolie in Metallic-glanz), passend zum Rahmen.


----------



## maddda (11. Januar 2010)

Geil geil...darf man fragem was sonst schaltungsmäßig da dran kommt?


----------



## aggressor2 (11. Januar 2010)

mete schrieb:


>



also bei dem hintern muss ich mich verdammt zusammenreißen...




wie lang ist die stütze?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (11. Januar 2010)

maddda schrieb:


> Geil geil...darf man fragem was sonst schaltungsmäßig da dran kommt?



Erst einmal SRAM X.0..wenn es irgendwann mal Gripshift dafür gibt XX.




> wie lang ist die stütze?



Das Sitzrohr ist insgesamt 710mm lang. Die Stütze erst einmal auf 12cm gekürzt 4cm gucken raus). Abschneiden kann ich irgendwann immer noch mehr.


----------



## xliarx (11. Januar 2010)

mete schrieb:


> Und noch ein paar ganz Details:



Klasse Rahmen. 

Bei den "integrierten Sattelstützen" find ich die Lösungen aller Ritchey Stubby jedoch eleganter. Noch besser schauts mit nem Klemmkonus in der Stütze aus, wo dann keine Klemmschaube zu sehen ist. Ist dann aber auch was gebasteltes...

Komponenten in silber wären toll!!! Bin gespannt.


----------



## Jaypeare (11. Januar 2010)

Sehr sehr schöner Rahmen. Darf ich fragen, was er wiegt und was Herr Vogel dafür nimmt? Gerne auch per PM.

Auf Bilder vom Aufbau freu ich mich jetzt schon, deine Bikes waren eigentlich immer Highlights.


----------



## mete (11. Januar 2010)

xliarx schrieb:


> Bei den "integrierten Sattelstützen" find ich die Lösungen aller Ritchey Stubby jedoch eleganter. Noch besser schauts mit nem Klemmkonus in der Stütze aus, wo dann keine Klemmschaube zu sehen ist. Ist dann aber auch was gebasteltes...



Optisch finde ich so einen großen Klumpen leider nicht so toll. Hinzu kommen technische Nachteile, wie zu geringer Verstellbereich, Klemmung auf dem Lack, begrenzte Auswahl an Klemmköpfen/Setback und leichter ist es auch nicht, deshalb habe ich mich bewusst dagegen entschieden .

Anbauteile wird ein Mix aus schwarz und silber werden, so wie bereits bei den Laufrädern zu sehen.



Jaypeare schrieb:


> Sehr sehr schöner Rahmen. Darf ich fragen, was er wiegt und was Herr Vogel dafür nimmt? Gerne auch per PM.
> 
> Auf Bilder vom Aufbau freu ich mich jetzt schon, deine Bikes waren eigentlich immer Highlights.



Ich hatte 2Kg kalkuliert, mit Lack, Hohlraumversiegelung und anderem Unterrohr (gab Probleme, weil Life-Rohre in dem Durchmesser alle zu kurz waren) sind es jetzt ein paar g mehr geworden (ungefähr 2025 mit Schrauben). Man bedenke, dass der Rahmen ziemlich groß ist und das ISP eher Nachteile beim Gewicht einbringt, da Stahl nun einmal eine höhere Dichte als Aluminium oder Carbon hat. hinzu kommen die großen Rohrdimensionen, normalerweise würde man einen CC-Rahmen wohl schlanker bauen, wollte ich aber nicht und hab stattdessen lieber den besseren Rohrsatz genommen .

Ich schreib Dir ne PN.


----------



## xliarx (11. Januar 2010)

In "Wagenfarbe" wäre der Klumpen vielleicht nicht mehr so klobig! 
Aber egal, mit der Klemmung auf Lack ists eh hinfällig, ich vergaß.

Warum ist dir der Verstellbereich denn noch wichtig. Ist dieser doch mit der integrierten Sattelstütze so oder so begrenzt. Nur zur Findung der richtigen Sitzhöhe?


----------



## mete (11. Januar 2010)

xliarx schrieb:


> Warum ist dir der Verstellbereich denn noch wichtig. Ist dieser doch mit der integrierten Sattelstütze so oder so begrenzt. Nur zur Findung der richtigen Sitzhöhe?



Weil Sättel leider verschieden hoch bauen. ein SLR so um die 32-37mm, ein etwas bequemerer Sattel schon mal knapp 60mm, da reichen 20mm Verstellbereich nicht mehr aus und ich werde ja auch nicht jünger. Wenn ich in 5 Jahren oder so mal einen bequemeren Sattel brauche, will ich nicht den Rahmen umbauen lassen müssen .


----------



## ideallinie (11. Januar 2010)

Bravo zum Vogel!
Gewicht ist doch ok, ist ein 42er Unterrohr?
Viel Spaß beim Aufbau und natürlich fahren!


----------



## mete (11. Januar 2010)

ideallinie schrieb:


> Gewicht ist doch ok, ist ein 42er Unterrohr?



Ja klar, Gewicht ist okay. Unterrohr ist eins mit 42er Durchmesser, ja. Habe immer das Maximum an Durchmesser genommen, was die Standardpalette hergibt.


----------



## invincible (11. Januar 2010)

mete schrieb:


>



Sehr schick. Nur um die Thomson ist es Schade, nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Greg House (12. Januar 2010)

Mete sehr schick und klever gebaut. Besonders das bei den Kettenstreben die Querverbindung weggelassen wurde. Das bringt komfort. Gefällt mir richtig gut. Jetzt wird es echt Zeit das mein Agresti fertig wird.


----------



## versus (12. Januar 2010)

mete schrieb:


> Das ist übrigens kupferfarben (durch die Metallfolie in Metallic-glanz), passend zum Rahmen.



 das nenne ich ein farbkonzept!


----------



## Blumenhummer (12. Januar 2010)

Schönes Rad. Mit der integrierten Sattelstütze vermag ich mich allerdings absolut nicht anzufreunden.


----------



## Tyler1977 (12. Januar 2010)

Ich finde es sieht saugut aus.
Nicht jeder brauch einen Riesen Einstellbereich und so ist die Lösung doch hervorragend.
Das Rad ist eh auf Maß und der Verstellbereich wie angesprochen ausreichend für verschiedene Sattelbauhöhen.
Ich bin auf den kompletten Aufbau sehr gespannt. 
Absoluter Knaller wäre noch ein passender Vorbau von Vogel im selben Farbton (das finde ich bei Engin immer das optische i-Tüpfelchen...).
Mich würden die Vogel Preise auch interessieren.


----------



## mete (12. Januar 2010)

invincible schrieb:


> Sehr schick. Nur um die Thomson ist es Schade, nicht?



Hmm..naja...irgendetwas muss ja ins Sattelrohr und da ich es benutze, ist es ja nicht verloren .



Greg House schrieb:


> Mete sehr schick und klever gebaut. Besonders das bei den Kettenstreben die Querverbindung weggelassen wurde. Das bringt komfort. Gefällt mir richtig gut. Jetzt wird es echt Zeit das mein Agresti fertig wird.



Ich muss zugeben, dass der fehlende Quersteg nicht auf meinem Mist gewachsen ist, ich nehme an, dass der eingespart werden musste um meine Forderung nach genügend Reifenfreiheit für den RaceKing 2,2 zu ermöglichen. Außerdem habe ich mich ja auch für die voluminöseren Kettenstreben entscheiden, so dass das wahrscheinlich problemlos ist. Auf das Agresti bin ich gespannt.



Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Schönes Rad. Mit der integrierten Sattelstütze vermag ich mich allerdings absolut nicht anzufreunden.



Technisch ergibt es zugegebenermaßen bei Stahl wenig Sinn. Es ist halt ein optisches Alleinstellungsmerkmal, das man mag, oder eben nicht .

@Tyler1977: ich schick' Dir auch ne PN.


----------



## Don Trailo (12. Januar 2010)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Schönes Rad. Mit der integrierten Sattelstütze vermag ich mich allerdings absolut nicht anzufreunden.



jeb geht mir auch so und trotz allem
 das wird ein rad mit viel liebe im detail
 auguri mete!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cone-A (12. Januar 2010)

Bin auch nicht so der Fan der Sattelstützenlösung. Zum Schluß steckt ja doch eine stinknormale Stütze drin. Aber wenn es gefällt, ist es ja gut.

Ansonsten ist der Rahmen wirklich wunderbar. Und das in diesem Rauchbierbraun. 

Gruß cone-A


----------



## ideallinie (12. Januar 2010)

cone-A schrieb:


> Bin auch nicht so der Fan der Sattelstützenlösung. Zum Schluß steckt ja doch eine stinknormale Stütze drin. Aber wenn es gefällt, ist es ja gut.
> 
> Ansonsten ist der Rahmen wirklich wunderbar. Und das in diesem *Rauchbierbraun*.
> 
> Gruß cone-A



Der Rahmen kommt ja auch aus Bamberg.


----------



## nebeljäger (12. Januar 2010)

das Vogel schiesst den Vogel ab...


----------



## Blumenhummer (12. Januar 2010)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> das wird ein rad mit viel liebe im detail



Das ist ohne Zweifel richtig...


----------



## Ti-Max (13. Januar 2010)

Sehr geiles Teil. Glückwunsch, auch zu der Farbwahl.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## mete (15. Januar 2010)

Ti-Max schrieb:


> Sehr geiles Teil. Glückwunsch, auch zu der Farbwahl.
> 
> Gruß Thorsten



Danke...langsam geht es voran...Vorbau ist beim Beschichten....Kurbel stimmt farblich noch nicht.


----------



## Tyler1977 (15. Januar 2010)

Trotz schlechtem Foto sieht das doch sehr vielversprechend aus!
Ich bin mir nur nicht sicher, ob mir an dem Rahmen die Maguras gefallen...
Da gehört eigentlich liebevolles Fräswerk von Hope dran...


----------



## corfrimor (15. Januar 2010)

Das Teil ist genial! 

Die integrierte Sattelstütze mag technisch überflüssig sein, aber optisch ist sie top! 

Viele Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## nopain-nogain (15. Januar 2010)

das wird seeehr nice!


----------



## Don Trailo (15. Januar 2010)

wenn vorbau in rahmenfarbe bitte auch die gabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mete (15. Januar 2010)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nur nicht sicher, ob mir an dem Rahmen die Maguras gefallen...
> Da gehört eigentlich liebevolles Fräswerk von Hope dran...



Gegen Hopes habe ich leider eine persönliche Abneigung, weil die stets schlecht(er) funktionierten (hab' aber zugegebenermaßen noch keine Aktuelle probiert). Die Naben sind dafür einwandfrei und absolut sorglos.

@DonTrailo: Gabel bleibt schwarz, mal sehen, wie der beschichtete Vorbau dann aussieht .


----------



## Jesus Freak (15. Januar 2010)

Die aktuellen Hope Bremsen schrecken mich eher ab. Man kann es mit Eloxal und Fräserei auch übertreiben!
Außerdem würde diese materialische Optik den schönen klassischen Rahmen regelrecht erschlagen...
Von daher: gute Wahl!


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. Januar 2010)

Das wird so gut.


----------



## msony (17. Januar 2010)

Hallo Hier mal mein NS Society.
Partsliste:
Rahmen: NS Society 15,5 Zoll,lackiert schwarz metallic.
Gabel: Rock Shox Recon U-turn 90-130mm (Rock Shox Psylo 120mm Air).
LRS:Hope Pro 2 ,DT 4.1, Speichen 2.0-1.8-2.0 Alunippel.
Lenker Race Face Atlas,Vorbau Thomson elite 100mm.Griffe Bontrager.
Sattel Selle Italia SLR XC,Stütze Use Alien 26.8 mm mit Hülse.S-Klemme FRM.
Steuersatz:Nope N-light.
Kurbel:Race Face Turbine,Signature Innenlager Isis,TA Kettenblätter 42/32,Aluschrauben.
Bremse:Formula RX 180/160 mit Titanschrauben.
Kassette:Shimano XTR Titan,Kette CN-7900 (Dura Ace).
Schaltung:Sram XO,schwarz lackiert,ausgefrässt,Aluschrauben,Kcnc Schalträdchen.Trigger X9.
Reifen:Schwalbe Rocket Ron 2.1 evo, od.Maxxis Minion 2.35 Falt.
Schläuche:Schwalbe light,130gr.
Pedalen:Wellgo Magnesium.
11.1Kilo,so wie es auf dem Bild zu Sehen ist.


----------



## aggressor2 (18. Januar 2010)

jetz kann ich hier auch endlich was posten.
stahl mit schaltung.

gt karakoram elite
irgendne billige starrgabel
race face deus xc mit shimano xt770 44/32 kb
sram pg950 11-28
xt770 shifter
dura ace 7700 sw
ritchey force lite vorbau
paul v-brake bremshebel
avid sd ultimate
salsa spanner
flite tt
shimano stx-rc lrs (ziemlich leicht und noch fast neu)
lenker, hörnchen (gekürzt), griffe, steuersatz, stütze, klemme und umwerfer sind noch originalausstattung.

bringt 10,9kg auf die waage.


----------



## Catsoft (18. Januar 2010)

Genau so einen hab ich damals fürs Wintertraining benutzt!


----------



## aggressor2 (18. Januar 2010)

wintertraining mach ich mit meinem bridgestone



aggressor2 schrieb:


> das is meine muckibude auf 2 rädern:


----------



## shutupandride (20. Januar 2010)

ein bitchstone, sehr schön!


----------



## aggressor2 (20. Januar 2010)

shutupandride schrieb:


> ein bitchstone, sehr schön!



jop, danke. das wird jetz auch ausm öffentlichen stadtschlampendienst entlassen und, so is jedenfalls der plan, mit xtr900 zum edelwaldschrat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shutupandride (20. Januar 2010)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> jop, danke. das wird jetz auch ausm öffentlichen stadtschlampendienst entlassen und, so is jedenfalls der plan, mit xtr900 zum edelwaldschrat.



mein mb0 ist auch im anflug, da kommt entweder eine xc pro hin oder ich fahrs singlespeed


----------



## Greg House (21. Januar 2010)

Rahmen und Gabel sind nun bei mir. Mal sehen was ich noch so an Teile habe.


----------



## aggressor2 (21. Januar 2010)

shutupandride schrieb:


> mein mb0 ist auch im anflug, da kommt entweder eine xc pro hin oder ich fahrs singlespeed



bridgestones sind schon feines zeuch...
ich will ja eh sisp machen. ohne den schaltungskram kommt man bei xtr900 ja ganz gut bei weg
das is dann mein neues arbeitstier: 



feiner true temper ox-II. schön leicht. dürfte auch von olli sein


----------



## Geisterfahrer (21. Januar 2010)

Greg House schrieb:


> [Rahmen und Gabel sind nun bei mir. Mal sehen was ich noch so an Teile habe.


Oh ja, erlöse das Arme.  Wäre mir der Rahmen nicht zu klein, hätte ich es getan. Daraus kann man doch echt etwas machen.


----------



## Greg House (21. Januar 2010)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Oh ja, erlöse das Arme.  Wäre mir der Rahmen nicht zu klein, hätte ich es getan. Daraus kann man doch echt etwas machen.


 
Werde es wie meine anderen Stahlräder auch auf bauen.
So wie es sich gehört für solche Schmuckstücker.


----------



## olli (21. Januar 2010)

Greg House schrieb:


> So wie es sich gehört für solche Schmuckstücker.


Du hättest es gerne komplett haben können, dann hättest Du Dir die Arbeit gespart.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Greg House (21. Januar 2010)

olli schrieb:


> Du hättest es gerne komplett haben können, dann hättest Du Dir die Arbeit gespart.


 

Olli,
nicht böse sein! 
Doch der Aufbau ist und wird nie mein Geschmack sein.
Auf solch einen Rahmen gehört schon eine bessere Ausstattung. 
Morgen folgen Bilder


----------



## Don Trailo (22. Januar 2010)

Greg House schrieb:


> Olli,
> nicht böse sein!
> Doch der Aufbau ist und wird nie mein Geschmack sein.
> Auf solch einen Rahmen gehört schon eine bessere Ausstattung.
> Morgen folgen Bilder


----------



## Blumenhummer (22. Januar 2010)

Don Trailo schrieb:


>


----------



## Greg House (22. Januar 2010)

Bremse, Bremshebel wird noch gegen Avid Ultimate getauscht und auch die Kettenblätter müssen gegen schwarze weichen.


----------



## gtbiker (22. Januar 2010)

Gefällt sehr gut! 
Hast PN.


----------



## nebeljäger (22. Januar 2010)

irres Teil Greg...

schade um die vorderen Pauls...würden perfekt auf mein Serotta passen...


----------



## olli (23. Januar 2010)

Mein schönes Rad ...
Nicht mal mehr DC, nur so altertümliche RPF.
Und die Kurbel. 4kant. Im Jahr 2010. Und die Bremsen.
Nun ja, jetzt gehört es Dir, ich will nicht so sein, ich stelle Dir frei, es so zu fahren, auch wenn es mir sehr weh tut, weil der Rahmen ist halt schon toll ...


----------



## Greg House (23. Januar 2010)

olli schrieb:


> Mein schönes Rad ...
> Nicht mal mehr DC, nur so altertümliche RPF.
> Und die Kurbel. 4kant. Im Jahr 2010. Und die Bremsen.
> Nun ja, jetzt gehört es Dir, ich will nicht so sein, ich stelle Dir frei, es so zu fahren, auch wenn es mir sehr weh tut, weil der Rahmen ist halt schon toll ...


 
Olli,
das ist nicht dein ernst,oder? Die DC Hebel sind zum 


Die Kurbel ist viel zu Breit (und es gibt bei Tune immer noch 4Kant Kurbeln/ auch wenn Six Pack angebrater wäre) und bei den Bremsen montiert man keine Deore Alivio. Die Sattelstütze,der Vorbau, Schalt und Bremszüge, Brakebooster usw sehen zum 



Lass uns aber bitte nicht streiten 


Kannst gerne mal bei mir vorbei kommen und wir 

 einen zusammen und schauen uns dann ein paar Räder an


----------



## Greg House (23. Januar 2010)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> irres Teil Greg...
> 
> schade um die vorderen Pauls...würden perfekt auf mein Serotta passen...


Ich würde gerne dir die Paul geben doch ich bin süchtig danach


http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/76710


----------



## ZeFlo (23. Januar 2010)

ein tip 

olli NIEMALS ernst nehmen.

also fast niemals, alles was mit kaufen/verkaufen zu tun hat, und von olli kommentiert, angeboten oder verkauft wird, IMMER ernst nehmen.

ciao
flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (23. Januar 2010)

Greg House schrieb:


> Lass uns aber bitte nicht streiten



Dein Neuaufbau ist um geschätzte 793 Welten gelungener. Ausnahmsweise bin selbst ich mir relativ sicher, dass olli sich dessen bewusst ist.


----------



## Don Trailo (23. Januar 2010)

Eure XC Kunstwerke : Stahl ist die Wahl 
hier gehts um schönheit...... funktion ist wichtig
aber pragmatische "billige"aufbauten gibts genug im netz
* greg hat das rad wieder kultig und schön gemacht... ausser eben die bremsen müssen einheitlich sein bla bla...*


----------



## cluso (23. Januar 2010)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> hier gehts um schönheit...... funktion ist wichtig
> aber pragmatische "billige"aufbauten gibts genug im netz
> ausser eben die bremsen müssen einheitlich sein bla bla...



So siehts aus. 

Und die Paulbremshebel gehen sich in dem Zug auch noch aus.


----------



## nebeljäger (23. Januar 2010)

Greg House schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne dir die Paul geben doch ich bin süchtig danach..



ich wär ein sehr guter Therapeut...im nu bist du Paul los...


----------



## Greg House (23. Januar 2010)

Da ich ab 3.00UHR wach und nicht mehr Schlafen konnte, bin ich erstmal raus um Bilder zu machen. Es war kein Mensch unterwegs.










PS für nebeljäger: Ich will nicht von Paul geheilt werden. Ich liebe das Zeug


----------



## shutupandride (24. Januar 2010)

klasse rad + es wird GEFAHREN!!!
 höchste respektpunktzahl.


----------



## versus (24. Januar 2010)

hm. der aufbau ist gelungen, aber ich mag die germans rahmen optisch einfach nicht so. 
für mich sind stahlrohre einfach dünn und rund...


----------



## Greg House (24. Januar 2010)

versus schrieb:


> hm. der aufbau ist gelungen, aber ich mag die germans rahmen optisch einfach nicht so.
> für mich sind stahlrohre einfach dünn und rund...


 
Da gebe ich dir fast recht.
Ich liebe es auch wenn die Rohre rund sind.
Aber in natura sieht der Rahmen gar nicht so schlecht aus und günstig ist gegen über meinen anderen Rahmen auch noch.


----------



## Nordpol (24. Januar 2010)

man könnte auch filigran sagen... und das ist es was stahlrahmen ausmacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jazzman1991 (25. Januar 2010)

Zumal beim Foco nun gewiss die Rohre nicht nur dünn und rund sind.
Tolles Bike, erinnert ein bisschen an das BadBike von German, uih ist das schon lange her.


----------



## Blumenhummer (25. Januar 2010)

Die Bilder von Greg House lassen es mich bereuen, nicht bei Olli zugeschlagen zu haben - trotz Delle...


----------



## Don Trailo (25. Januar 2010)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Die Bilder von Greg House lassen es mich bereuen, nicht bei Olli zugeschlagen zu haben - trotz Delle...



es tauchen immer wieder schmuckstücke auf...


----------



## Greg House (25. Januar 2010)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Die Bilder von Greg House lassen es mich bereuen, nicht bei Olli zugeschlagen zu haben - trotz Delle...


 
Delle konnte man ganz leicht entfernen. Ein Freund Arbeitet bei einen Beulen Doktor
Doch der Rahmen ist so dünn das ich auf die nächste Delle nur warten muss
Egal, mein Agresti hole ich Morgen ab. Dann geht es weiter mit Bauen. Teile sind schon fast alle da


----------



## Nordpol (29. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

weiß jemand von wem die Radon Stahlrahmen gebaut werden...?
Nicht nur die MTB´s sondern auch die Crosser und Rennradrahmen.


----------



## Sahnie (29. Januar 2010)

Nordpol schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> weiß jemand von wem die Radon Stahlrahmen gebaut werden...?
> Nicht nur die MTB´s sondern auch die Crosser und Rennradrahmen.



Auf der homepage steht Stefano Agresti, dann wird das wohl so sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordpol (29. Januar 2010)

... wer liest ist klar im Vorteil, Danke.


----------



## Manni1599 (29. Januar 2010)

Mein Schatz, nur mal so:



GT Richter 8.0, 1993, XT/LX Mix, 9,4 Kg.


----------



## mete (7. Februar 2010)

Forerst Fertiges Fogl, XTR Kurbel fliegt noch raus, sobald Middleburn es mal hinbekommt, mehr als zwei Kurbeln pro Monat zu produzieren...


----------



## Sahnie (7. Februar 2010)

Wirklich mal ein bildhübsches Rad. Tolle Farbe, die man auch nicht so oft sieht. 

Vielleicht könnte man die Tauchrohre noch mal in Rahmenfarbe lackieren lassen. 

Das Sram-Schaltwerk tanzt optisch ein wenig aus der Reihe. Ich finde die aber von Natur aus hässlich.


----------



## eddy 1 (7. Februar 2010)

einfach schön


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Februar 2010)

doch doch... hat er seeehr fein gemacht


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. Februar 2010)

Gerade im pornicious short travel Thread entdeckt - und dort gehört es ebenfalls hin!
Klasse Rad. Aber auf keinen Fall mehr braun, vor Allem nicht die Tauchrohre.
Sehr elegante, einfache und saubere Optik. Ach ja - darf man nach dem Gewicht fragen?


----------



## mete (7. Februar 2010)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ach ja - darf man nach dem Gewicht fragen?



Mit den nicht ganz leichtgewichtigen Reifen sind es knapp 9,5kg.


----------



## versus (7. Februar 2010)

mete schrieb:


> Mit den nicht ganz leichtgewichtigen Reifen sind es knapp 9,5kg.



welche aber auch nicht gerade besonders nach "heavy duty" aussehen


----------



## Don Trailo (7. Februar 2010)

versus schrieb:


> welche aber auch nicht gerade besonders nach "heavy duty" aussehen


in der tat.... 
 echte männerreifen rauf und los gehts roll roll roll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SCK (7. Februar 2010)

Das ist mal mit Abstand das geilste Rad, dass ich seit langem gesehen habe!


----------



## mete (7. Februar 2010)

versus schrieb:


> welche aber auch nicht gerade besonders nach "heavy duty" aussehen



Sind Tufo Schlauchreifen (was das Gewicht wieder etwas relativiert), die wiegen ca. 600g pro Stück...aber dafür innerhalb eines Jahres nicht einen Platten, mangelndes Profil machen sie dadurch wett, dass man sie mit knapp über einem Bar fahren kann (1,3 vorn, 1,6 hinten) .


----------



## LockeTirol (7. Februar 2010)

So, nach dem ich mich jetzt lange nur um meine Oldtimer gekümmert habe, war mal wieder das AmTrack dran.

Neu sind die Shannon Stütze, die Deus Kurbel, der Hope SP3 LRS und die SID. Hoffe es gefällt euch

Gewicht ist übrigens komplett 11,1 Kg


----------



## aggressor2 (7. Februar 2010)

ich war heute endlich mal länger mit meinem karakoram unterwegs.
leider leider is alles abseits von den straßen vereist.


----------



## Catsoft (7. Februar 2010)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> So, nach dem ich mich jetzt lange nur um meine Oldtimer gekümmert habe, war mal wieder das AmTrack dran.
> 
> Neu sind die Shannon Stütze, die Deus Kurbel, der Hope SP3 LRS und die SID. Hoffe es gefällt euch
> 
> Gewicht ist übrigens komplett 11,1 Kg



Moin!

Mir gefällt´s! Hab auch über den Rahmen nachgedacht aber war mir am Ende doch zu teuer.

Robert


----------



## nebeljäger (7. Februar 2010)

auch mir gefällts total gut! lässiges blau und schöner moderner sinnvoller Aufbau ohne Fehl und Tadel!


----------



## xc-mtb (7. Februar 2010)

Hallo Mete

Super Rad, musste aber lange schauen bis ich es wirklich gut fand. Auf den ersten Blick gefiel mir das durchgehende Sitzrohr nicht. Nu ist super so.

Die Tufo´s sind super, fahren sich echt gut. Kann ich nur bestätigen.

Gruß

Matze


----------



## waldwild (10. Februar 2010)

Ruchti Bicycle

Mars T


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Februar 2010)

*FETT* und zwar im warsten sinne des wortes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jesus Freak (10. Februar 2010)

Hat durchaus Potenzial... Schöne Rahmenfarbe und die weißen Akzente sind gut gesetzt, vor allem nicht zu viel davon! 

1. Reifenaufschrift mittig übers Ventil
2. Spacer weg
3. Dünnere Reifen, diese hier erschlagen den filigranen Rahmen
4. Felgenaufkleber runter
5. Wenn Kabelbinder notwendig sind, dann schwarze
6. Vordere Bremsleitung innen am Tauchrohr vorbei führen, das ist dezenter
7. Ist das eine Selbstbau-Hülse unter der Umwerferschelle? Da gibt es welche von Shimano die passen und nicht auffallen, ich schick Dir gerne eine von 34,9 mm auf 31,8 mm gegen Porto....
8. Die Außenhülle am Schaltwerk kürzen


----------



## waldwild (10. Februar 2010)

> FETT und zwar im warsten sinne des wortes



Dankeschön 



Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Hat durchaus Potenzial... Schöne Rahmenfarbe und die weißen Akzente sind gut gesetzt, vor allem nicht zu viel davon!
> 
> 1. Reifenaufschrift übers Ventil
> 
> ...



ps: der Rahmen hat schon 3 Jahre auf dem Buckel es wurde einfach Zeit mal etwas zu verändern


----------



## msony (10. Februar 2010)

Gefällt mir echt gut,auch die Farbe.


----------



## cone-A (10. Februar 2010)

Hübscher Rahmen. Die Reifen sind wirklich etwas zu viel und die weißen Anbauteile gefallen mir irgendwie nicht.

Wo und für wieviel Geld bist Du an den Rahmen gekommen?

Gruß cone-A


----------



## Geisterfahrer (10. Februar 2010)

Das Superfly finde ich super. 

Hier noch meine ewige Baustelle:




Die Farbkombi ist wirklich nicht sehr originell, ich weiß. Aber die gab es schon lange, bevor Hinz und Kunz anfing, seine Carbonrahmen mit roten und weißen Streifen und Tupfen aufzupeppen. Den Rahmen gab's damals nur in weiß, hätte ihn eigentlich lieber in Dunkelgrün gehabt, so daß silberne Teile dranpassen.


----------



## Knacki1 (10. Februar 2010)

Mieses Bild ich weiss...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldwild (11. Februar 2010)

cone-A schrieb:


> Wo und für wieviel Geld bist Du an den Rahmen gekommen?
> 
> Gruß cone-A



Ruchti Bicycle musst unter Products Mars T gucken, leider mit 990 SFr.- nicht ganz billig

@LockeTirol gefällt mir sehr gut, so eine Farbe sieht man nicht oft


----------



## tifreak (11. Februar 2010)

@ mete

Ehrlich ein Meisterstück

PERFEKT


Gruss TiFreak


----------



## maddda (11. Februar 2010)

Die aktuelle Deore sieht ja geil aus


----------



## Knacki1 (11. Februar 2010)

maddda schrieb:


> Die aktuelle Deore sieht ja geil aus



jop- optisch auf jedenfall ok

das gewicht mit originalblättern ist halt nicht so toll.. knapp über 1kilo!


----------



## RealNBK (12. Februar 2010)

Ist ja auch nicht mehr hohlgeschmiedet, aber sobald man ein schwarzes Eloxalteil ordentlich poliert hat sieht es einfach teuer und schön aus.


----------



## Jaypeare (14. Februar 2010)

War heut ein bissi im Schnee spielen mit meinem Freund aus England.


----------



## oscarformee (5. März 2010)

@mete, das Vogel ist echt klasse!


----------



## aka (5. März 2010)

oscarformee schrieb:


> @mete, das Vogel ist echt klasse!



Wieso ist Mete mittlerweile eigentlich "Gast"? Ist das was vorgefallen? Seine Bilder sind ja noch da...


----------



## aggressor2 (19. März 2010)

kuckt mal was ich feines hab. solltes nich so oft hier geben.


----------



## Nihil Baxter (19. März 2010)

Hier mal mein neuer Stahlhobel:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DKH (20. März 2010)

Nur der Satttel gefällt mir nicht, ansonsten alle Daumen hoch!


----------



## Don Trailo (20. März 2010)

dkh schrieb:


> nur der satttel gefällt mir nicht, ansonsten alle daumen hoch!



das erste mal das mich beim ersten anblick ,der neue flite an einem bike nicht stört....


----------



## Tyler1977 (20. März 2010)

Schönes Bike.

Mein 90er Hintern mochte den neuen Flite auch gar nicht, fahre deshalb wieder den alten...


----------



## versus (21. März 2010)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> das erste mal das mich beim ersten anblick ,der neue flite an einem bike nicht stört....



oha, erste desensibilisierungserscheinungen? 

schönes blizzard! nur die weissen barends sind nicht so meins.
von wann ist der rahmen? kommt vorne recht weit hoch.


----------



## Nihil Baxter (21. März 2010)

Rahmen ist der aktuelle 2010, den ich als Ersatz für mein gebrochenes 04er Blizzard bekommen habe. Steuerrohr ist wirklich recht lang, da muß ich beipflichten.


----------



## versus (21. März 2010)

Nihil Baxter schrieb:


> ...gebrochenes 04er Blizzard ...



 schade! ich erinnere mich. war ein schönes rad


----------



## polarfox (21. März 2010)

Will jemand sein Stahl MTB loswerden? Ich suche eins, am besten mit Starrgabel und V-Bremsen.


----------



## Greg House (22. März 2010)

Man(n) macht das Agresti spaß


----------



## rocky-socks (22. März 2010)

polarfox schrieb:


> Will jemand sein Stahl MTB loswerden? Ich suche eins, am besten mit Starrgabel und V-Bremsen.



unter umständen könnte ich mich vielleicht davon trennen:






wenn interesse, dann PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nexx (23. März 2010)

rocky-socks schrieb:


> unter umständen könnte ich mich vielleicht davon trennen:
> wenn interesse, dann PN



Auch den nackigen Rahmen?


----------



## rocky-socks (23. März 2010)

nexx schrieb:


> Auch den nackigen Rahmen?



auch denn nackigen rahmen, was mir auch lieber wär, denn
zumindest die schaltungsteile bräuchte ich noch!!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (23. März 2010)

Bitte den Rest per PM weiterführen.
P.S. Hübsches Ding!


----------



## shutupandride (23. März 2010)

rocky-socks schrieb:


> trennen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dafür könnte ich mich auch erwärmen.
...wäre da bloss nicht das beil meiner frau in meinem genick.


----------



## Superfriend (31. März 2010)

Kann ja nicht angehen, dass hier über eine Woche keine neuen Bilder auftauchen. Daher mal zwei Vorabfotos von meiner neuen Mühle, weitere Aufnahmen und Teileliste folgen.


----------



## Tobirace (31. März 2010)

Nihil Baxter schrieb:


> ...als Ersatz für mein gebrochenes 04er Blizzard.....



An welcher stelle des rahmens?
Antworten am besten nicht hier in meiner lieblingsgalerie sondern wenn möglich per foto im fotoalbum..
Danke und  fürs neue blizzard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slow (31. März 2010)

Superfriend schrieb:


> weitere Aufnahmen folgen.



Das wäre schön. 

Gutes Rad und tolle Bilder. 

Wie viel wiegt das gesamte Bike?


----------



## Superfriend (31. März 2010)

Slow schrieb:


> Das wäre schön.
> 
> Gutes Rad und tolle Bilder.
> 
> Wie viel wiegt das gesamte Bike?



Danke für das Lob, ich bin allerdings nur für das Rad und nicht für die Bilder verantwortlich, die ich lieber von jemandem habe machen lassen, der sich damit auskennt .

Das Rad wiegt rund 11,9 Kilo gesamt - was sich zu einem Großteil mit dem vergleichsweise schweren Rahmen (2300 Gramm bei 20" Rahmengröße) den relativ robusten Laufrädern (DT EX 500 Felge hinten für Speilraum bei der Reifenwahl, Hope-Naben) und der Bremsanlage (Julie HP) erklärt, auch der Sattel ist kein Leichtgewicht. Mit einer anderen Reifenwahl (Rocket Ron statt Nobyy Nic) einem SLR oder einem vergleichbaren Sattel und einer anderen Gabel (z.B. On-One-Starrgabel aus Carbon statt der Reba) hätte ich nochmal was rausholen können. Das waren auch Überlegungen beim Aufbau, allerdings habe ich der Funktionalität schlussendlich den Vorzug gegeben, da das Bike auch lange Touren wie beispielsweise Alpencrosse mitmachen soll.


----------



## Clemens (31. März 2010)

Zum Vergleich mit dem aktuellen Modell weiter oben, mein neues 'altes' RM Blizzard:






Rocky Mountain Blizzard 17,5 Zoll, Gabel Fox F100, XT Schaltung, XT 11-34 Ritzelpaket, Race Face Deus XC Kurbel, Eggbeater SL Pedale, Shimano WM-H775 Laufräder mit Conti Race King 2.2 Tubless, Brakes Avid Elexir CR 185/160mm, Vorbau Syntace F99 105mm, Syntace Duraflite Lenker, Race Face Deus XC Stütze, Flite TT Sattel, Tune Spanner und Hörnchen, Acros AH06 Steuersatz ... z.Zt. 10,92 Kg. 


Bevor hier jetzt jemand über den Laufradsatz meckert: Hope-LRS mit DT EX400 Felgen ist bestellt und sollte in Verbindung mit etwas leichteren Reifen das Gewicht noch marginal drücken.


----------



## maggi>B (31. März 2010)

Warum meckern, der Laufradsatz paßt optisch doch gut zu dem Rahmen.
Die letzten drei Bikes sehen wirklich sehr geil aus.


----------



## Jesus Freak (31. März 2010)

Hat das nen triftigen Grund, dass an dem Inbred kein roter sondern ein Rasta-King is?


----------



## Jaypeare (31. März 2010)

Das Scapin... 

Das rot-weiße Rocky da oben wäre ein traumhaftes Bike, wenn die Geometrie nicht so merkwürdig aussehen würde.


----------



## Hawker (31. März 2010)

Hallo,

hier mein Beitrag zum Thema, dass gerade fertiggestellte Norwid Thyra mit XT-Ausstattung. Rahmen entsprechend der Körpermaße im fillet-braze Verfahren hergestellt, die Anbauteile sollten wartungsarm sein. Ich hoffe es gefällt.


----------



## Nordpol (31. März 2010)




----------



## Superfriend (31. März 2010)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Hat das nen triftigen Grund, dass an dem Inbred kein roter sondern ein Rasta-King is?



Jupp, einen emotionalen .

Ich habe 1996 mit Mountainbiken begonnen. In einer der ersten Mountainbike-Ausgaben, die ich gekauft habe, wurde damals der neu in den, zumindest deutschen, Markt eingeführte King Rasta vorgestellt. Das löste für mich damals sofort einen Haben-Will-Reflex aus und all die Jahre seit dem war der King Rasta für mich der Inbegriff eines wirklich geilen Biketeils, zusammen etwa mit der auch am Inbred befindlichen Tune-Stütze und anderen Parts wie beispielsweise den klassischen Syncros-Vorbauten.

Ich wollte also unbedingt einen Rasta und habe mich auch lange mit dem Gedanken rumgeschlagen, dass ein einfach roter Steuersatz eigentlich besser passen würde. Wie Du siehst, habe ich mich für den Bauch und nicht für den Kopf entschieden und bin im nachhinein froh. Die grüne Kappe ist nochmal ein schöner Eyecatcher, der am ganzen Bike nicht weiter negativ auffällt.


----------



## RealNBK (31. März 2010)

Dieses Norwid Thyra ist sicherlich ein gutes Rad nur hoffe ich dass die Sattelhöhe vergessen wurde einzustellen... Ich mag zwar komplett silberne Laufräder normaler weise sehr gerne (besonders bei V-Brakes), nur hier wirken sie deplaziert; wie ein Fremdkörper.
Breitere Reifen am HR wären ein wirklicher Funktionsgewinn wie ich seit jahren feststellen muss.
Haltbarere und leichtere Naben als XT findet man auch sehr viele. Leider keine wirklich billigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (1. April 2010)

@Hawker
 erbitte um detailaufnahmen
 z.b verbindungen steuerohr
 tretlager, ausfaller.... wenn schon fillet-braze
 grazie


----------



## waldwild (1. April 2010)

Hawker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hier mein Beitrag zum Thema, dass gerade fertiggestellte Norwid Thyra mit XT-Ausstattung. Rahmen entsprechend der Körpermaße im fillet-braze Verfahren hergestellt, die Anbauteile sollten wartungsarm sein. Ich hoffe es gefällt.



Gefällt mir sehr gut  wie nennt man den Farbton ?


----------



## Kittie (1. April 2010)

Da das eine Galerie ist, mach ich mal schnell und mir wenig Text. Frage:
Hat jemand ein Salsa Ala Carte? Passt in die Gabel ein 29 Zoll Laufrad rein. Hinten bleibt 26". Wen ja, wie breit darf der Reifen sein.
Danke Euch!


----------



## gurkenfolie (1. April 2010)

waldwild schrieb:


> Gefällt mir sehr gut  wie nennt man den Farbton ?



battleship grey


----------



## Clemens (1. April 2010)

Kittie schrieb:


> Hat jemand ein Salsa Ala Carte? Passt in die Gabel ein 29 Zoll Laufrad rein. Hinten bleibt 26". Wen ja, wie breit darf der Reifen sein.



Heute nicht mehr, aber bis letztes Frühjahr:





Passt sicherlich von der Geometrie her kein 29er Laufrad in die Original CrMo-Starrgabel. Diese Gabel entspricht in der Aufbauhöhe in etwa einer Federgabel mit 80mm Federweg. Wenn Du jetzt ein grosses Laufrad reinsetzt, kommst Du vorne fast 4cm höher und das dürfte ein ziemlich unfahrbares Rad ergeben. 

Rein mechanisch sollte das grosse Laufrad aber in die Gabel passen.


----------



## versus (1. April 2010)

waldwild schrieb:


> Gefällt mir sehr gut



mir auch! nur der tacx haut ein bisschen raus.


----------



## Kittie (1. April 2010)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort! Ich bin "noch" am Überlegen, wie ich es aufbauen werde...dachte da so an was ala´ Jones Bikes mit großem Vorderrad, Monster-Cross und Singlespeed....mal sehen. Bilder kommen dann natürlich auch.

Danke nochmal.


----------



## 3303 (1. April 2010)

Ballkeship Grey - So eine ähnliche Farbe gabs mal - müsste Ende der 70er gewesen sein - beim BMW M1.
Sehr stylisches Rad


----------



## spezirider (2. April 2010)

gurkenfolie schrieb:


> battleship grey



ist das RAL 7031 (blaugrau)?
lackiert oder gepulvert?
sehr schönes rad (ich vermute sattelhöhe noch nicht für dich eingestellt...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hawker (2. April 2010)

waldwild schrieb:


> Gefällt mir sehr gut  wie nennt man den Farbton ?


Die Farbe nennt sich "Eisengrau" (RAL 7011) und wurde gepulvert. Ich dachte sie paßt schon aus technischer Sicht. Die Sattelhöhe ist in der Tat noch nicht richtig eingestellt, d.h. es ergibt sich schon eine Überhöhung, aber lange nicht so extrem wie auf vielen anderen Bildern zu sehen ist. Schön das das Fahrrad einigen gefällt. Es war übrigens das erste Fahrrad überhaupt das ich selbst aufgebaut habe, deshalb freue ich mich, dass es mir jetzt gefällt, dass alles funktioniert und es auch noch gut fährt (schließlich muss man ja doch einiges an Geld in die Hand nehmen, bevor alles fertiggestellt ist und man weiß bis zum Schluß nicht, ob es nicht doch eine Fehlinvestition war). Hier noch ein Bild der Rohrübergänge:


----------



## Nordpol (2. April 2010)

...sehr schöner Rahmen, gefällt richtig gut. Farbe ist nicht ganz so mein Ding, aber Geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlich verschieden.
Aber warum die Aufnahme für die Scheibenbremse...


----------



## Hawker (2. April 2010)

Nordpol schrieb:


> ...sehr schöner Rahmen, gefällt richtig gut. Farbe ist nicht ganz so mein Ding, aber Geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlich verschieden.
> Aber warum die Aufnahme für die Scheibenbremse...


Falls doch irgendwann mal ein Umbau erfolgen sollte...


----------



## Blumenhummer (2. April 2010)

Hawker schrieb:


> Falls...



Ein Jammer!


----------



## Nihil Baxter (2. April 2010)

Besseres Foto von meinem Blizzard:


----------



## Gorth (3. April 2010)

Schick! Ist das ein 19"? Steuerrohr sieht so lang aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jesus Freak (3. April 2010)

Abgesehen davon, dass der Blizzard bleischwer ist... Wird der Rahmen eigentlich noch in Kanada gefertigt oder kommt der auch aus sonstwoher in Asien? Komische Geo hat der auch. Früher war alles besser!


----------



## zingel (3. April 2010)

anhand der Gepäckträger-Ösen scheint der Blizzard ein Tourenrahmen zu sein, also passt "Bleischwer" ganz gut.


----------



## DC. (3. April 2010)

das rocky ist echt schÃ¶n 

hier meine finale ausbaustufe, steht nun auch zum verkauf





weitere bilder in meiner galerie
Partlist:
Rahmen: Stahl, double butted, ârace lightâ
Gabel: Marzocchi X-Fly, Luftgabel, ca. 1650g oder surly 1x1 fork
Kurbel: Shimano Deore, Hollowtech
Pedale: Shimano SPD
Schaltung: Shimano LX, XT-Hebel
Bremsen: Shimano XT-Hebel
ZÃ¼ge: komplett Jagwire
Vorbau: Ritchey WCS 
SattelstÃ¼tze: Kalloy, 400mm
Sattel: Selle Italia âTrans Amâ
Laufradsatz: Mayic Cross Max UB
Reifen: vo/hi Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2,25 falt, Smart Sam, 
SchlÃ¤uche: Schwalbe Ulrta Light


----------



## lupus_bhg (3. April 2010)

Das Blizzard gefällt mir bis auf die Stütze (finde den Versatz hässlich) und den Sattel unheimlich gelungen.
Das Lava Dome hat eine gute Basis, aber Kurbeln, Pedale, Vorbau und Stütze machen das ein wenig zu Nichte.


----------



## DC. (3. April 2010)

ein solides bike bei dem mehr wert auf funktionalität als auf dicke hose machen gelegt wurde


----------



## nopain-nogain (3. April 2010)

und die deore kurbel ist ganze 40g schwerer als xt... die blaetter sind kacke  hab sie mit 42/28er ta auf meine ghost.


----------



## eddy 1 (3. April 2010)

ich finde die deore kurbel auch schöner als eine Xt oder Slx

ein paar leichte Blätter und fertig


----------



## sloop89 (10. April 2010)

Mein Wheeler Blaster...... mittlerweile schon 15 Jahre alt.....


----------



## Kittie (10. April 2010)

So, nu ist es erst mal fertig... Schaltung kommt, wenn ich wieder "flüssig" bin.


----------



## Lizzard (10. April 2010)

Gei el!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (11. April 2010)

so, jetzt fertig mit dem umbau. so wie es hier steht 10,4 kg.


----------



## FlowinFlo (11. April 2010)

Hey Kittie!

Dein Salsa ist wirklich lecker! 
Welche BB7 hast du denn verbaut, zwecks Hebelübersetzung? Geht da dennoch die MTB-Variante?

Gruß, Flo


----------



## Kittie (11. April 2010)

Hi, und Danke!
Also ich hab die MTB Version mit CaneCreek Drop V Hebeln. Das geht 1a. Aber eigentlich müsste jeder V-Brake Hebel funktionieren...soweit ich Informiert bin.

mfg Ronny


----------



## FlowinFlo (11. April 2010)

Ok, danke!
Ich dachte nur, dass die CaneCreek mit ihrer Übersetzung die Roadversion verlangen würden. Aber das V im Namen verspricht ja schon optimal zu sein!


----------



## gtbiker (13. April 2010)




----------



## versus (13. April 2010)

hübsch!!! mit schwarzen bremsen + kurbeln gäbe es 10 von 10!


----------



## magas (13. April 2010)

wirklich sehr nett, das RM - ist das eine Middleburn Kurbel ?
wollte eigentlich mein RM Equipe verkaufen, aber Dein Aufbau könnte mich davon überzeugen, es ev. nicht zu tun


----------



## versus (13. April 2010)

die kurbel sieht eher nach ritchey aus


----------



## gtbiker (13. April 2010)

Danke! 
Genau, Kurbel ist eine Ritchey WCS, mittlerweile sind auch andere Pedale drann, nachdem die CBs nach der ersten Ausfahrt verbogen waren.
Ein paar Kleinigkeiten wreden noch gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (13. April 2010)

wenn gtbiker seinen sisper zeigen darf, darf ich auch meinen 2gänger zeigen.
ebenfalls mit ritchey kurbel, aber logic.


----------



## Lizzard (14. April 2010)

Cool, auf Zweiggang wollt eich meine Stadtschlampe evtl. auch umbauen. Was ist das denn für ein Spanner und welche Übersetzung hast du gebaut? Nur mal so als Anhaltspunkt, schon klar, dass man das eigentlich selbst erfahren muss.


----------



## aggressor2 (14. April 2010)

spanner ist ein paul melvin und übersetzungen sind fürs gelände 36:16 und 48:16.


----------



## FALKENJAGDtitan (15. April 2010)

Mit diesem Rad habe ich 1995 auf Kreta meine Frau kennengelernt.
Nun hängt der Rahmen zur täglichen Erinnerung meines Glückes an der Wand.


----------



## LockeTirol (15. April 2010)

FALKENJAGDtitan schrieb:


> Mit diesem Rad habe ich 1995 auf Kreta meine Frau kennengelernt.
> Nun hängt der Rahmen zur täglichen Erinnerung meines Glückes an der Wand.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 185663



Das ist einer meiner absoluten Favoriten. Möchte ich auch irgendwann mal haben!


----------



## onkel_doc (16. April 2010)

FALKENJAGDtitan schrieb:


> Mit diesem Rad habe ich 1995 auf Kreta meine Frau kennengelernt.
> Nun hängt der Rahmen zur täglichen Erinnerung meines Glückes an der Wand.
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 185663


 
Mach es bei meiner Freundin auch so damit ich meinen alten Bock noch an die Wand hängen darf. Gute Idee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marko S (17. April 2010)

Endlich kann ich auch wieder mitspielen und muss mir nicht nur die schönen Räder hier anschauen.


----------



## Jaypeare (17. April 2010)

Sieht vielversprechend aus. Scapin?


----------



## Marko S (17. April 2010)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Sieht vielversprechend aus. Scapin?



Ja

und ich habe lange überlegt ob ich die Kohle ausgeben will, so ein Rad wird ja auch schnell mal entführt .
Aber am Ende war es doch nicht so teuer wie ich erst dachte (dank Direktvertrieb und Auslaufmodell).


----------



## onkel_doc (17. April 2010)

Marko S schrieb:


> Ja
> 
> und ich habe lange überlegt ob ich die Kohle ausgeben will, so ein Rad wird ja auch schnell mal entführt .
> Aber am Ende war es doch nicht so teuer wie ich erst dachte (dank Direktvertrieb und Auslaufmodell).


 
darf ich fragen was der preis war?? Und woher du ihn hast? Direkt bestellt? Sieht ja hammer aus. Was wiegt er denn? Ist das ein durchgehendes sattelrohr...sitzdom? Jetzt nur noch geil aufbauen und dann stimmts. Mit dem rahmen kann fast nichts falsch machen.


----------



## Marko S (17. April 2010)

onkel_doc

darf ich fragen was der preis war??  Das möchte ich hier nicht preisgeben aber wer sich mit Scapin auskennt mein altes Blato war von den Kosten ähnlich. Weitere Angaben zum Kauf mache ich nicht in der Öffentlichkeit Und woher du ihn hast? Direkt bestellt? Sieht ja hammer aus. Was wiegt er denn?  2,1 Kilo inklusive aller Befestigungsteile für den Sattel Ist das ein durchgehendes sattelrohr...sitzdom?  Ja Jetzt nur noch geil aufbauen und dann stimmts. Mit dem rahmen kann fast nichts falsch machen.Das mit dem Aufbau ist ja immer Geschmackssache, bei mir dreht sich das in erster Linie um ausgereifte und haltbare Komponenten, zumindest hoffe ich das.

Gruß

Marko


----------



## Nihil Baxter (17. April 2010)

Mein Hammer mit aktuellen Fotos:













Gruß
Baxter


----------



## Nordpol (17. April 2010)

schick schick das rocky..., wobei vorbau, lenker und sattelstütze sind nicht so mein fall sind.


----------



## cluso (18. April 2010)

Nihil Baxter schrieb:


> Mein Hammer mit aktuellen Fotos:
> 
> Gruß
> Baxter



Gefällt mir vieeeelll besser als dein Blizzard.

Viel Spaß und lange Freude damit.


Gruß

C.


----------



## Jesus Freak (18. April 2010)

Jo stimmt, dagegen kann das Blizzard nicht anstinken. Ne Syncros Stütze is aber Pflicht!


----------



## SingleLight (18. April 2010)

Beide haben ihren eigenen Reiz, aber bei dem Hammer finde ich die Geo einfach besser.
Sehr schickes Bike

Gruß
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## panzer-oddo (26. April 2010)

Der Eisenhaufen hat endlich eine schwarze Kurbel bekommen und Räder die unter 4kg wiegen...


----------



## ideallinie (26. April 2010)

Sehr schön, dein IF.


----------



## Jaypeare (26. April 2010)

Hallo Stahl-Experten,

es passt hier nicht wirklich her, daher bitte ich um Nachsicht, dass ich das hier zur Sprache zu bringe. Aber ich brauche Beratung in Bezug auf Stahlrahmen. Schon mal danke.


----------



## Principal (1. Mai 2010)

Gelöteter Columbus Cyber Rohrsatz, wie auf dem Bild 11,4 Kg.

<script src='http://img714.imageshack.us/shareable/?i=sn152769.jpg&p=tl' type='text/javascript'></script><noscript>

</noscript>


----------



## RealNBK (2. Mai 2010)

der aufbau ist total abgefahren. Und ich mein das nicht positiv. Da beist sich ja schon farblich alles. Wenigstens klaut es dann keiner.
Technisch halt auch total zusammengewürfelt. Aber wenn es fährt....


----------



## Marko S (2. Mai 2010)

Da passen eigentlich nur zwei Teile, der Rahmen und der Sattel. Ich vermute mal das ist alles aus der Restekiste.


----------



## Principal (2. Mai 2010)

Das wichtigste was ein Fahrrad machen soll ist fahren und das tut's sehr gut, Technik passt einwandfrei zusammen, da ist doch das produktionsjahr egal, wies aussieht, interessiert - wenn's verdreckt - ist niemanden. Außerdem langweilen mich schwarz/weiß Räder.


----------



## nopain-nogain (2. Mai 2010)

das mit "kunstwerk" hast du im titel aber schon gesehen? und die raeder davor auch?


----------



## onkel_doc (2. Mai 2010)

man sollte einen neuen fred eröffnen...Restekiste-Bikes
Ist ja schon mal ein gutes Beispiel. Hab ja auch was ähnliches aber das is ja mal n heisses Eisen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marko S (2. Mai 2010)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> man sollte einen neuen fred eröffnen...Restekiste-Bikes
> Ist ja schon mal ein gutes Beispiel. Hab ja auch was ähnliches aber das is ja mal n heisses Eisen



haben wir nicht alle unseren "Restekistensündenfall" im Keller. O.K den würde ich hier nicht veröffentlichen aber mögen tun wir ihn dennoch ob das jemand versteht oder nicht.


----------



## onkel_doc (2. Mai 2010)

Marko S schrieb:


> haben wir nicht alle unseren "Restekistensündenfall" im Keller. O.K den würde ich hier nicht veröffentlichen aber mögen tun wir ihn dennoch ob das jemand versteht oder nicht.


 
Jep, aus diesem grund habe ich jetzt gerade einen neuen fred erstellt. Also rein mit euren geilen restekiste-bikes

Gruzz onkel


----------



## Marko S (2. Mai 2010)

Passt eigentlich nicht hier rein weil nicht meine aber ich habe da noch Bilder von der Eurobike und Stahl ist es, zumindest zum Teil und Bilder schauen wir doch alle gern.
O.K. zu bunt ist mir der Aufbau schon, sind halt Italiener und die mögen es farbig.

Scapin Nope












Scapin Nyro


----------



## corfrimor (2. Mai 2010)

Beide Bikes sind soooo geil


----------



## Kittie (4. Mai 2010)

so, fertig! So bleibt es erst mal, bis es wider verkauft wird....


----------



## Schnuffi78 (4. Mai 2010)

Dieser Fred kann bitte geschlossen werden. Vor 3 Jahren, als der Fred geöffnet wurde, war Stahl ja noch anzutreffen (wenn auch schon damals überholt). Inzwischen sind CC-Räder aus Stahl ja aber wohl unterste Schublade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Groudon (4. Mai 2010)

xD ich glob dich sollten wir eingraben 

ich finde Stahlräder ganz hübsch - man muss ja mit ihnen keine Rennen fahren! touren o.ä. snd auch machbar und leichte Stahlrahmen wiegen doch auch gut mal unter 1.8kg


----------



## markulatus (4. Mai 2010)

Also den Kommentar von Schnuffi78 find ich ja mal wirklich interessant.

Ich bin ja auch schon lange der Meinung, dass Salsa, Singular und Co. die Produktion einstellen sollten und alles schliessen sollten. 

Ach ja: 500 Euro fuer ein Frameset find ich auch unterste Schublade....


----------



## Blumenhummer (4. Mai 2010)

Schnuffi78 schrieb:


> unterste Schublade.



Meine Frau und ich haben heute einen Karton geöffnet, den der gute Doug Curtiss unlängst an uns versendet hat. Im Karton fanden wir etwas nettes, kleines Schwarzes aus Stahl. "Unterste Schublade" war nicht unbedingt das, was uns dabei in den Sinn kam. Aber jeder, wie ihm schön...


----------



## ZeFlo (4. Mai 2010)

herr hummer, du hättest diese kultische handlung (öffnung der untersten schublade) auch etwas stimmungsvoller gestalten können 


*B I L D E R ! *



manndasmanauchimmeralleswiederundwiedererklärenmuss
flo


----------



## Blumenhummer (4. Mai 2010)

An den Paketöffner-Thread in der Classic-Abteilung hatte ich zugegebenermaßen auch schon gedacht. Allerdings wäre ich dort vermutlich böse verhauen worden, weil Rahmen und Gabel über Bremsaufnahmen zur adapterlosen Montage der Hope Mono Mini Pink verfügen. Aua, aua, aua...

Wir dachten beim Auspacken zunächst, dass im Hause Curlo etwas falsch gelaufen sein könnte und das Rahmenset versehentlich mit Glitterlack versehen wurde. Die Sprenkel entpuppten sich bei genauerem Hinsehen allerdings als feine Vulkanasche. Da fragt man sich doch wirklich, was das gute Stück bei seiner Reise über den großen Teich so getrieben hat. 

Bilder werden spätestens nach erfolgtem Aufbau nachgereicht. Versprochen.


----------



## onkel_doc (4. Mai 2010)

Da muss ich den beiden stahlgegnern aber widersprechen. Habe einen 99er rocky hammer rahmen und der rest rumherum mit resteteilen aufgebaut. Es fährt sich absolut geil und bin gerade mit meiner freundin am biken. Heute gerade frisch schauinsland und zurück.

Stahl ist immernoch heiss...ob alt oder neu. Tja und mein rahmen wiegt ca 2,3kg. Das ganze 10,3kg. ICh hab riesen spass damit.

GRuss aus Kirchzarten bei Freiburg im Breisgau.
Onkel


----------



## Matze. (4. Mai 2010)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Beide Bikes sind soooo geil





Finde ich gar nicht, vor allem das erste schaut ja schon aus wie ein Fully ohne Dämpfer Ist mir zu zwanghaft originell.


----------



## aggressor2 (4. Mai 2010)

Schnuffi78 schrieb:


> Dieser Fred kann bitte geschlossen werden. Vor 3 Jahren, als der Fred geöffnet wurde, war Stahl ja noch anzutreffen (wenn auch schon damals überholt). Inzwischen sind CC-Räder aus Stahl ja aber wohl unterste Schublade.



ruhe auf den billigen plätzen!
bei stahl geht es nicht um technischen fortschritt, sondern um fahrgefühl, geschmack und emotion.


----------



## Clemens (5. Mai 2010)

Schnuffi78 schrieb:


> Inzwischen sind CC-Räder aus Stahl ja aber wohl unterste Schublade.




Und ich als alter Maso habe deshalb die oberste Schublade mit dem Kohlenstoff ganz schnell wieder geschlossen und mich nach unten begeben.... und das Schlimme daran ist, es macht jetzt wieder Spass!!!



*@Schnuffi78*: Bevor hier weitere solcher geistreichen Ergüsse eingestellt werden - der Grossteil der hier präsentierten Stahlrahmen wird von Leuten gefahren, die in einigen Bikejahren schon diverse Bikes bewegt haben und jetzt ganz gezielt auf Stahl als Rahmenmaterial zugreifen. Warum - wirst zumindest Du wohl nie erfahren!!    




Mein Blizzard nach kleinem Umbau:







Bevor gemeckert wird - der passende rote Steuersatz ist bestellt.


----------



## Don Trailo (5. Mai 2010)

Schnuffi78 schrieb:


> Dieser Fred kann bitte geschlossen werden. Vor 3 Jahren, als der Fred geöffnet wurde, war Stahl ja noch anzutreffen (wenn auch schon damals überholt). Inzwischen sind CC-Räder aus Stahl ja aber wohl unterste Schublade.


 

bitte lass dir neue medikamente verschreiben- ich bemerke das du echt schlecht eingestellt bist.....

ich zeige euch noch mein low budget projekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (5. Mai 2010)

@Clemens

 das nenn ich ein Rocky!

@Schnuffi78

danke das du mich erinnerst meinen Stahlserotta zu entsorgen..


----------



## Tobirace (5. Mai 2010)

Schnuffi78 schrieb:


> Dieser Fred kann bitte geschlossen werden. Vor 3 Jahren, als der Fred geöffnet wurde, war Stahl ja noch anzutreffen (wenn auch schon damals überholt). Inzwischen sind CC-Räder aus Stahl ja aber wohl unterste Schublade.



Ich weiß nicht mit welchen medien du dir die bikes von kittie, clemens, Nihil Baxter, mete, don trailo usw. anschaust aber ich erkenne weder bikes der untersten schublade noch bikes, die überholt sind.

"Ich arbeite mit ATX 4130 Stahl. Andere Materialien mögen attraktive spezielle Eigenschaften haben, aber Stahl bleibt die beste Wahl. Verschiedene Konstruktionsprinzipien sind antiquiert, nicht aber das Material selbst." Keith Bontrager


----------



## nopain-nogain (5. Mai 2010)

Schnuffi78 schrieb:


> Dieser Fred kann bitte geschlossen werden. Vor 3 Jahren, als der Fred geöffnet wurde, war Stahl ja noch anzutreffen (wenn auch schon damals überholt). Inzwischen sind CC-Räder aus Stahl ja aber wohl unterste Schublade.



wie geil... seit april dabei und gleich nen thread schliessen lassen wollen... wegen bike bravo wissen...


----------



## corfrimor (5. Mai 2010)

Don't feed the troll ...


----------



## Blumenhummer (5. Mai 2010)

don trailo schrieb:


> echt schlecht eingestellt


----------



## onkel_doc (5. Mai 2010)

das sind doch mal ein paar hübsche bikes hier. Auch ich fahr mitlerweile carbon aber gegen mein stahlrestebike...na ja. Trainieren tu ich jedenfalls noch viel mit mit meinem stahlrestebike und eine hübsche touren lassen sich einfach schön trailen.

Stahl ist einfach


----------



## versus (5. Mai 2010)

irgendwie hat er doch recht, der kleene. 

ich zeigs noch einmal und dann ab auf den wertstoffhof:


----------



## 34x18 (5. Mai 2010)




----------



## Don Trailo (5. Mai 2010)

the fork sucks realy on a IF steel frame


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (5. Mai 2010)

versus schrieb:


> irgendwie hat er doch recht, der kleene.
> 
> ich zeigs noch einmal und dann ab auf den wertstoffhof:



würde ich sofort mit zuzahlung entsorgen.




Don Trailo schrieb:


> the fork sucks realy on a IF steel frame



ist das die niner gabel?


----------



## Blumenhummer (5. Mai 2010)

@versus: Nicht nötig. Ich komme es sogar abholen...

@Don Trailo: Volle Zustimmung.

@Ken: Gibt es ein Foto von der hinteren Bremsaufnahme?


----------



## versus (5. Mai 2010)

k_star schrieb:


> würde ich sofort mit zuzahlung entsorgen.







k_star schrieb:


> ist das die niner gabel?



ich denk ja - die suckt aus meiner sicht an so ziemlich jedem bike...


----------



## Don Trailo (5. Mai 2010)

war gerade in zürich und hab das gt gesprengt


----------



## nexx (5. Mai 2010)

Die Niner-Starrgabel gibts doch nur für 29er, oder? Ich erkenn den IF Rahmen nich als 29er, oder liegts an dem Knick in meiner Optik?


----------



## zingel (5. Mai 2010)

sieht schon nach 29er aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nexx (5. Mai 2010)

Mh ja ok, Relation Steuerrohr <-> Gabellänge und der lange Hinterbau sehen scho nach 29er aus, hast Recht.


----------



## versus (5. Mai 2010)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> war gerade in zürich und hab das gt gesprengt


----------



## nebeljäger (5. Mai 2010)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> war gerade in zürich und hab das gt gesprengt



don, gt's wachsen nicht! Da kannst du noch soviel "sprengen":


----------



## 34x18 (5. Mai 2010)

es ist ein 29er, @ Blumenhummer - ich wurde ein Foto von der hinteren Bremsaufnahme machen.


----------



## versus (5. Mai 2010)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> don, gt's wachsen nicht! Da kannst du noch soviel "sprengen":



mann, wir reden hier von stahl:

DAS ROSTET


----------



## nebeljäger (6. Mai 2010)

versus schrieb:


> mann, wir reden hier von stahl:
> 
> DAS ROSTET



und somit ein tolles Produkt für geduldige Leichtbauer..


----------



## berlin-mtbler (6. Mai 2010)

btw: Die Niner-Gabel ist aus Carbon.  Trotzdem gefällt mir die Gabelform; zwar nicht an dem Bike, aber generell. 

Die rosa Farbe vom IF gefällt mir persönlich überhaupt nicht. Da gibt es auf dem IF-Fahrer-Forum echt schönere, monochrome Farben oder Farbverläufe.

btw2: Tolles RM Blizzard und superschönes GT Psyclone


----------



## onkel_doc (6. Mai 2010)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> war gerade in zürich und hab das gt gesprengt


 

Kriegst es e nicht kaputt...verbiegt sich höchstens n bisschen


----------



## Greg House (6. Mai 2010)

Schnuffi78 schrieb:


> Dieser Fred kann bitte geschlossen werden. Vor 3 Jahren, als der Fred geöffnet wurde, war Stahl ja noch anzutreffen (wenn auch schon damals überholt). Inzwischen sind CC-Räder aus Stahl ja aber wohl unterste Schublade.


Richtig! Recht hast de...
Mit sowas



kann man keine Rennen mehr fahren.
Das geht auch nicht mehr



Schade! Ich kauf mir jetzt ein Cube


----------



## Jesus Freak (6. Mai 2010)

Schöne Räder @ Greg House!
Muss man sich die mit hässlichen Plaste-Flaschenhaltern verschandeln? Ich meine nein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobirace (6. Mai 2010)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> ...Muss man sich die mit hässlichen Plaste-Flaschenhaltern verschandeln?...


Die sind nicht aus plastik, die sind aus nem carbonrahmen gemacht


----------



## SingleLight (6. Mai 2010)




----------



## berlin-mtbler (6. Mai 2010)

@Greg House
Das IF und das Agresti sind 

Zeig doch bitte noch das Vicious.


----------



## Greg House (6. Mai 2010)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> @Greg House
> Das IF und das Agresti sind
> 
> Zeig doch bitte noch das Vicious.


ok



Hier mal eins von meinen Dekerf


----------



## Nihil Baxter (6. Mai 2010)

So, hier noch mal meine aktuellen Stahlbikes in absteigender Reihenfolge der Baujahre. Der Schrotthändler hätte wohl wahre Freude daran...









http://gallery.mtbr.com/data/mtbr/507/medium/1.jpg


----------



## Nihil Baxter (6. Mai 2010)

So, hier noch mal meine aktuellen Stahlbikes in absteigender Reihenfolge der Baujahre. Der Schrotthändler hätte wohl wahre Freude daran...


----------



## KONI-DU (6. Mai 2010)

Nr. 1 - 12 Pionts 
Da passt alles - Mir gefällt sogar der Sattel


----------



## eddy 1 (6. Mai 2010)

KONI-DU schrieb:


> Nr. 1 - 12 Pionts
> Da passt alles - Mir gefällt sogar der Sattel



von mir 11 punkte für das erste wegem den sattel

           11 punkte für das zweite wegen der roten stütze

aber sonst sehr sehr schön


----------



## Matze. (7. Mai 2010)

> So, hier noch mal meine aktuellen Stahlbikes in absteigender Reihenfolge der Baujahre. Der Schrotthändler hätte wohl wahre Freude daran...




Hallo Baxter, ich bin Schrotthändler, ich hätte Interesse am ersten Bike, kannst du da den Alufirlefanz noch wegschrauben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (7. Mai 2010)

eddy 1 schrieb:


> von mir 11 punkte für das erste wegem den sattel
> 
> 11 punkte für das zweite wegen der roten stütze
> 
> aber sonst sehr sehr schön



rot ist NIE verkehrt 

habe eben überlegt, wie die shannon am blizzard aussehen würde. auf dem foto sieht es so aus, als ob die fabrtöne passen könnten.


----------



## Clemens (7. Mai 2010)

versus schrieb:


> rot ist NIE verkehrt
> 
> habe eben überlegt, wie die shannon am blizzard aussehen würde. auf dem foto sieht es so aus, als ob die fabrtöne passen könnten.




Frage ist nur, wie kriegt man die Shannon dann geklemmt... 26.8 in 27.2, glaube nicht, daß es dazu eine Reduzierhülse gibt.


----------



## versus (7. Mai 2010)

Clemens schrieb:


> Frage ist nur, wie kriegt man die Shannon dann geklemmt... 26.8 in 27.2, glaube nicht, daß es dazu eine Reduzierhülse gibt.



mit 0.1mm silberblech klemme ich bei einem meiner räder sogar eine 27.0 stütze im 27.2 rahmen. allzu oft sollte man die stütze dann zugegebenermassen nicht rein und raus nehmen


----------



## Tobirace (7. Mai 2010)

es sollte auch ein streifen aus ner coladose passen 
@ Nihil Baxter  zu deinem fuhrpark aber ich würde dem RM hammer eine einheitliche gruppe spendieren z.b. DX sieht bestimmt noch besser aus


----------



## versus (7. Mai 2010)

das geht schon, aber bei einem streifen habe ich immer etwas sorge wegen der ungleichmässigen klemmung. ist vermutlich unbegründet.


----------



## Clemens (7. Mai 2010)

Tobirace schrieb:


> es sollte auch ein streifen aus ner coladose passen
> @ Nihil Baxter  zu deinem fuhrpark aber ich würde dem RM hammer eine einheitliche gruppe spendieren z.b. DX sieht bestimmt noch besser aus




und einen roten Steuersatz passend zur Stütze....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SingleLight (7. Mai 2010)

oder die schicken Räder einfach nur fahren, statt sich immer nur Gedanken zu machen, wo wie was noch an eloxiertes Zeug dran kommen soll, den in Natura sehen manche Dinger dann auch wieder anders aus. Ich hätte auch so mit den Rädern Spaß


----------



## ideallinie (7. Mai 2010)

Schön, dass sich hier mal wieder was tut!
Habe meine Schublade auch mal wieder ausgeführt.





Neu sind getunter Vorbau, Barends und die Marta.


----------



## Don Trailo (7. Mai 2010)

ne neue schöne kurbel....und du kriegst fast die volle punktezahl

und ja schönes blau


----------



## ideallinie (7. Mai 2010)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> ne neue schöne kurbel....und du kriegst fast die volle punktezahl
> 
> und ja schönes blau


 
Danke.
Ja die Kurbel ist wohl als nächstes dran, konnte mich aber bis jetzt
nicht wirklich entscheiden.
Mein Herz sagt Tune, mein Verstand XTR und irgeneine innere Stimme
sagt mir, dass es eine ganz andere wird....
Vorschläge?


----------



## Don Trailo (7. Mai 2010)

z.b die neue middleburn
fifteen g 
natürlich alles bei gefallen
xtr 2011( wenn es wahr wird...)


----------



## shutupandride (7. Mai 2010)

ideallinie schrieb:


> Vorschläge?



race face deus


----------



## corfrimor (7. Mai 2010)

Das Koxinga ist und bleibt das schönste Fully wo's gibt! Wirklich nur geil 

Ich finde übrigens, daß das XT-Silber zu Blau sehr gut paßt. 

Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## versus (7. Mai 2010)

ideallinie schrieb:


> Vorschläge?



für mich ganz klar: T U N E !

gerade die kurbeln gehören zu den schönsten tune-teilen! bestimmt werden die tune-hasser gleich wieder aufschreien, aber ich mag die teile.


----------



## nexx (7. Mai 2010)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Ich finde übrigens, daß das XT-Silber zu Blau sehr gut paßt.



Also sehe ich es richtig, dass das ne alte XT-Kurbel am Wiesmann ist?


----------



## Greg House (8. Mai 2010)

versus schrieb:


> für mich ganz klar: T U N E !
> 
> gerade die kurbeln gehören zu den schönsten tune-teilen! bestimmt werden die tune-hasser gleich wieder aufschreien, aber ich mag die teile.


 

Richtig! Tune muss es sein. Passt zum Rad perfekt. Vernuft gibt es nicht bei solch einen Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hank_dd (8. Mai 2010)

entweder 'ne Tune, würde gut zum Rest des Rades passen 
oder die Rotor Agilis, nur der riesige Schriftzug stört etwas an der Rotor.


----------



## ZeFlo (9. Mai 2010)

versus schrieb:


> für mich ganz klar: T U N E !
> 
> gerade die kurbeln gehören zu den schönsten tune-teilen! ....  ich mag die teile.



geeenau! und auch noch die stütze tunen 

ciao
flo


----------



## zingel (9. Mai 2010)

Tune ...sind das nicht die Dinger mit denen sie testeten wie gummig man eine Kurbel 
machen kann, damit ein 60gk-Fahrer gerade noch damit fahren kann..?


----------



## ideallinie (9. Mai 2010)

ZeFlo schrieb:


> geeenau! und auch noch die stütze tunen
> 
> ciao
> flo



Die Stütze ist doch schon immer getunt.

Mit der Kurbel weiss ich auch nicht.
Auf ne windelweiche Kurbel habe ich jetzt auch keine Lust 
und dann hört man immer wieder von Schrauben die sich lockern.
Eine der schönsten finde ich sonst noch die Fifteen G, 
hat da jemand Erfahrungen auch was die Aluachse betrifft?


----------



## Marko S (9. Mai 2010)

Meine neue Italienerin kurz vor der ersten Probefahrt, ist noch nicht alles so wie ich es will aber fahren kann man es.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (9. Mai 2010)

Das Scapin - mir gefällt's!  

Nur mit dieser Kurbel kann ich mich irgendwie nicht anfreunden ...


----------



## elrond (9. Mai 2010)

ideallinie schrieb:


> Schön, dass sich hier mal wieder was tut!
> Habe meine Schublade auch mal wieder ausgeführt.
> 
> Neu sind getunter Vorbau, Barends und die Marta.



Sehr schön geworden!


----------



## nopain-nogain (9. Mai 2010)

man moege doch von der anderen seite knipsen


----------



## eddy 1 (9. Mai 2010)

jepp andere seite

aber es sieht schon sehr gut aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Greg House (9. Mai 2010)

zingel schrieb:


> Tune ...sind das nicht die Dinger mit denen sie testeten wie gummig man eine Kurbel
> machen kann, damit ein 60gk-Fahrer gerade noch damit fahren kann..?


Nö,da musst du andere meinen. Mit dem 6-Pack Innenlager Topsteif. Auch bei Fahrern die fast nur Groß vorne fahren 
Fahre nur noch Tune Kurbeln. Grade wegen der Haltbarkeit.


----------



## aggressor2 (9. Mai 2010)

@greg: was is eigentlich mit dem yeti für den jungen jungen aus deiner nachbarschaft? das warst doch du, oder?
grüße


----------



## Greg House (9. Mai 2010)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> @greg: was is eigentlich mit dem yeti für den jungen jungen aus deiner nachbarschaft? das warst doch du, oder?
> grüße


Ja,das war ich. Mach mal Bilder und tu diese in die Yeti Gallerie. Er fährt fleißig Rennen, mit dem Rad. Der Aufbau ist echt schön geworden


----------



## Marko S (9. Mai 2010)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> man moege doch von der anderen seite knipsen



Erst wenn alles so ist wie ich das will, ja und eine FRM-Kurbel würde natürlich viel besser passen, aber das überschreitet dann mein Budget.


----------



## singlestoph (10. Mai 2010)

plastiksitzrohr?
durchgehend?
und nur oben eingestöpselte sattelstütze?


----------



## Marko S (10. Mai 2010)

singlestoph schrieb:


> plastiksitzrohr?
> durchgehend?
> und nur oben eingestöpselte sattelstütze?



Ja und?
Gibts auch bei Titan und die Fahreigenschaften wie komplett Stahl hat es trotzdem.
Das so was nicht jedem gefällt ist schon klar, aber das muss es ja auch nicht,
dem einzigen den das gefallen muss bin ja ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corfrimor (10. Mai 2010)

Bist auf keinen Fall der einzige, dem's gefällt 

Der Rahmen mag nicht eben "klassisch" sein - aber das ist ja auch völlig egal.


----------



## Nordpol (10. Mai 2010)

mir gefällts auch, bin zwar kein Carbonfan, aber immer das gleiche ist auch langweilig, schöne Lösung, und schönes Rad.


----------



## ZeFlo (10. Mai 2010)

Greg House schrieb:


> Nö,da musst du andere meinen. Mit dem 6-Pack Innenlager Topsteif. Auch bei Fahrern die fast nur Groß vorne fahren
> Fahre nur noch Tune Kurbeln. Grade wegen der Haltbarkeit.



yep, auch die alte 4kant ist mindestens so steif wie 'ne xtr m900.
für normale menschen reicht das völlig.

ciao
flo


----------



## versus (10. Mai 2010)

ich habe die tune kurbeln selbst nie ernsthaft getestet, aber ich kenne leute die ERNSTHAFT radfahren und die kurbeln top finden.
flöge mir eine zu, ich würde sicher zugreifen 



Marko S schrieb:


> Ja und?
> Gibts auch bei Titan und die Fahreigenschaften wie komplett Stahl hat es trotzdem.
> Das so was nicht jedem gefällt ist schon klar, aber das muss es ja auch nicht,
> dem einzigen den das gefallen muss bin ja ich.



interessant, dass du auf 3 fragen so angefressen reagierst...


----------



## Groudon (10. Mai 2010)

Ist euch eigentlich aufgefallen, dass viele mit pos. Vorbau noch Gewicht sparen könnten. xD Man kann die selbe Lenkerhöhe mit pos. Vorbau erreichen und weniger Gewicht, da ja Spacer + Stk. Gabelschaft wegfallen. ^^ Ist mir nur grad mal so aufgefallen. xD


----------



## corfrimor (10. Mai 2010)

Jep, wenn ich das richtig sehe, sind's am Scapin 2cm Spacer. Dreht man den Vorbau um, kann man sich die Spacer sparen und der Lenker ist trotzdem gleich hoch.

Abgesehen vom Gewicht (ist ja jetzt nicht die Welt) profitieren doch auch die Optik und das Lenkverhalten.


----------



## nebeljäger (10. Mai 2010)

corfrimor schrieb:


> .... profitieren doch auch die Optik und das Lenkverhalten.



den Gedankengang mit dem Lenkverhalten versteh ich jetzt nicht...

auf jeden Fall klasse Scapin, genau nach meinem Geschmack!


----------



## corfrimor (10. Mai 2010)

Angeblich wird das Rad mit positivem Vorbauwinkel aufgrund der anderen Hebelverhältnisse etwas wendiger, zudem lasse sich das Vorderrad bei Hindernissen besser anheben. Ich schreibe "angeblich", weil ich selbst an allem meinen Rädern immer schon negative Vorbauten fahren und das nicht selbst beurteilen kann.

Ich würde auf (zu viel) Spacer, sofern möglich, auch v.a. wegen der Optik verzichten.


----------



## nebeljäger (10. Mai 2010)

fahr auch + und - gemischt.....hab von dem Mysterium noch nix bemerkt...

dabei bin ich ein ganz sensibler....


----------



## panzer-oddo (10. Mai 2010)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> den Gedankengang mit dem Lenkverhalten versteh ich jetzt nicht...
> 
> auf jeden Fall klasse Scapin, genau nach meinem Geschmack!



Ob Vorbau so-oder andersrum, wenn die Position des Lenkers dieselbe ist, sind auch die Hebelverhätnisse identisch würd ich mal behaupten . Dem Lenker ist es egal wie er da gehalten wird, da kann man auch ein Hufeisen anbraten oder eine Stehlampe....
Die Optik ist natürlich Geschmaksache, ich find das Scapin schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (10. Mai 2010)

panzer-oddo schrieb:


> da kann man auch ein Hufeisen anbraten oder eine Stehlampe....


----------



## Marko S (10. Mai 2010)

versus schrieb:


> interessant, dass du auf 3 fragen so angefressen reagierst...



Warum sollte ich? Das "na und?" sollte lediglich bedeuten, dass ich die Frage/Aussage des Textes nicht verstehe. Wenn das so rübergekommen ist dann war das nicht so gewollt.



Gruß
Marko


----------



## corfrimor (10. Mai 2010)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> fahr auch + und - gemischt.....hab von dem Mysterium noch nix bemerkt...
> 
> dabei bin ich ein ganz sensibler....



Vielleicht glaubst Du auch bloß nicht genug daran? 

Naja, auf jeden Fall bleiben das Optikargument und natürlich die phänomenale Gewichtsersparnis


----------



## versus (10. Mai 2010)

Marko S schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich?



das hatte ich mich eben auch gefragt. das "muss ja nur mir gefallen-argument" liest man eben meist, wenn jemand beleidigt ist 

wenn dem nicht so ist, umso besser!


----------



## spezirider (12. Mai 2010)

ZeFlo schrieb:


> yep, auch die alte 4kant ist mindestens so steif wie 'ne xtr m900.
> für normale menschen reicht das völlig.
> 
> ciao
> flo



...kann ich nur bestätigen...und sooo schön


----------



## singlestoph (13. Mai 2010)

jetztma:

zum plastiksitzrohr hab ich doch (noch) garnichts gesagt 

zur kurbel , irgendwo gabs mal tests

ich weiss das tunekurbeln auch halten, halte steifigkeit für ziemlich überbewertet

aber haltbarkeit find ich noch cool

wie etwas das weniger material dran hat und erst noch gefräst ist (falls da ein messbarer unterschied....) steifer sein soll als ein kaltgeschmiedetes shimpansoteil ......

irgendein inschiniöör kann sowas (falls noch nicht gemacht) sicher berechnen


----------



## zingel (13. Mai 2010)

die Tune sind hinterfräst -> C-Profil - ein Profil das überhaupt 
nicht Torsionssteif ist und mehr zum verbiegen, als zum reissen 
neigt -> haltbar. Die M900 ist aber bestimmt steifer. 

Ich halte Steifigkeit auch für überbewertet, aber irgendwann ist
Schluss. Beim Rennrad könnt ich aber mal ein bisschen Tune 
nachrüsten, damit ich mitreden kann. Da mach ich sie nicht kaputt
und merke sofort wie weich sie wirklich sind.

...und kann sie danach an Versus abtreten


----------



## berlin-mtbler (13. Mai 2010)

spezirider schrieb:


> ...kann ich nur bestätigen...und sooo schön



Übrigens: Es gibt bzw. gab die Tune-Kurbel - im Ggs. zur abgebildeten - auch mit "nicht-durchgehendem Gewinde" für die Pedale, oder?! Diese MTB-Version ist doch noch etwas steifer, oder?! Ist 'ne alte Cook Bros.-Kurbel, die ja zumindest ähnlich aussieht, dabei aber minimal voluminöser wirkt, denn noch stabiler als eine Tune?!


----------



## versus (13. Mai 2010)

zingel schrieb:


> ...und kann sie danach an Versus abtreten



schwarz, 175mm, 53/39 und vierkant bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (13. Mai 2010)

ist notiert!


----------



## singlestoph (13. Mai 2010)

steifer als weich ist jenachdem woher man schaut schon steif oder immer noch weich oder sonstwas   ....

aber tune ist ja eher sowas wie eine religion, was der ulli sagt wird gefälligst geglaubt

morgen hol ich was stählernen klassisches in bunt ab. 
ma schaun ob ich auch noch genügend hüpsche teile dazu finde ....


----------



## zingel (13. Mai 2010)

singlestoph schrieb:


> steifer als weich ist jenachdem woher man schaut schon steif oder immer noch weich oder sonstwas   ....



nicht schauen! ...du musst füüüüühlen!

wenn du stehend auf dem HT einen Berg runterbretterst und 
meinst du hättest ein Softtail, fährst du Tune!


----------



## versus (13. Mai 2010)

zingel schrieb:


> nicht schauen! ...du musst füüüüühlen!
> 
> wenn du stehend auf dem HT einen Berg runterbretterst und
> meinst du hättest ein Softtail, fährst du Tune!



oder zu wenig luft im fat albert


----------



## singlestoph (13. Mai 2010)

der berühmte aufs pedal von der seite tret test ....

das einzige was man damit testen kann ist die steiffigkeit der laufräder und der luftdruck


----------



## zingel (14. Mai 2010)

den meinte ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordpol (14. Mai 2010)

bitte wieder Bilder...


----------



## zingel (14. Mai 2010)

na dann...


----------



## berlin-mtbler (15. Mai 2010)

zingel schrieb:


> na dann...



Der Klunker verdient mMn 'nen anderen Lenker (extrem breit und nach hinten gebogen)?! Und den Sattelstützklemmhebel nach vorne drehen bitte schön. Danke.


----------



## zingel (15. Mai 2010)

der hat mit nem Klunker soviel zu tun wie ich mit Bender

der Lenker ist ein Fisher Bulge Bar ...passender geht's nicht.


----------



## versus (15. Mai 2010)

zingel schrieb:


> der hat mit nem Klunker soviel zu tun wie ich mit Bender
> 
> der Lenker ist ein Fisher Bulge Bar ...passender geht's nicht.



also ich würde dringen die schrift auf den reifen mit hansaplast überkleben - ist einfach cleaner ?!? 






















muhaha


----------



## berlin-mtbler (16. Mai 2010)

@versus 
Hey, gute Idee.  Das werde ich mal bei Skinwall-Reifen probieren. Hautfarbenes Pflaster draufkleben und die Schrift ist weg. Danke für den Tipp. 



versus schrieb:


> muhaha



@zingel 
Das mit dem Klunker-mäßigen Lenker war doch "nur" als Hommage bzw. Remineszenz an Fisher's Anfänge gedacht. Mt. Tamal... und so ...

War mir schon klar, das das ein Racebike WAR und 'nen 'flat bar' braucht. Dein Bike-Aufbau ist natürlich 'time-correct' und  100%-ig.  

Wären wir hier im Classic-Forumsbereich, dann hätte ich das mit dem Klunker-Lenker aber auch nie geschrieben.


----------



## versus (16. Mai 2010)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> @versus
> Hey, gute Idee.  Das werde ich mal bei Skinwall-Reifen probieren. Hautfarbenes Pflaster draufkleben und die Schrift ist weg. Danke für den Tipp.



gerne


----------



## zingel (17. Mai 2010)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Wären wir hier im Classic-Forumsbereich, dann hätte ich das mit dem Klunker-Lenker aber auch nie geschrieben.



da bin ich aber froh! 


dafür gibt's extra *"the* evolution of se *handlebars!"*

*from se frühen 80's (vorne) to se late (back)*






die Aludose in der Mitte möge man mir verzeihen


----------



## berlin-mtbler (17. Mai 2010)

Superschönes Foto. Tolle Collection. Sogar mit Bullmoose. 

Deine Sammlung? Wenn ja, dann 'chapeau' und


----------



## zingel (17. Mai 2010)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Deine Sammlung?



yep, vier fehlen allerdings noch.







damit's einen Sinn ergibt, von recht's nach links:

1980 Lawwill Pro Cruiser - eines der ersten MTB's überhaupt

1981 Specialized Stumpjumper - das 75. Bike aus der ersten 500er Serie des weltweit ersten Serienproduzenten von MTB's

1983 FAT Chance - das 18. MTB, das bei FAT Chance gebaut wurde und ist noch filled brazed. 

1983 FAT Chance - die Nummer 111 von 1983 und geschweisst

1985 Mountainklein - Der erste MTB-Jahrgang vom Dosenpapst

1985 GT Timberline - eines der ersten MTB's der BMX-Grossmacht

1987 Slingshot - ein Softtail mal anders. Die beiden mit Federn vorgespannten Drahtseile ersetzen das Unterrohr und federn Schläge weg ...zumindest wär das so gedacht.

1987 Merlin Mountain - die Nummer 164 aus der ersten 200er Serie der Titanium Pioniere aus Flugzeughydraulikrohren.

1988 Trimble X - eines der weltweit ersten 8 Monocoque MTB's. Built by Brent Trimble aus Fiberglas.

1988 Kestrel MXZ - ein Vorserienmodell von Kestrel's erstem Monocoque MTB aus Kevlar und Carbon. Die Patente dazu stammen von Brent Trimble, dem Monocoque-Pionier.

1989 Yeti FRO - mit 1" BMX-Steuersatz und einem Landshark custom Paintjob


es fehlen 1987 Fisher Procaliber, 1990 Attitude, 1990 Kestrel, 1991 Serotta.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (17. Mai 2010)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> [zuvielrauchumnichts]


->








@zingel: studenten und alte mtb's sind ne kühle kombination.


----------



## nebeljäger (18. Mai 2010)

zingel schrieb:


> yep, vier fehlen allerdings noch....



beeindruckend.....


----------



## shutupandride (19. Mai 2010)

zur hölle!
wo ist das serotta t´max???


----------



## elrond (23. Mai 2010)

Kleines Upgrade:
über 300g leichter, bissel hübscher und funktioneller:


----------



## zingel (23. Mai 2010)

shutupandride schrieb:


> zur hölle!
> wo ist das serotta t´max???



na hier...


----------



## berlin-mtbler (24. Mai 2010)

@zingel
neon (still) rules. 

@elrond
Schreib doch mal bitte kurz womit 300g eingespart wurden?!


----------



## shutupandride (24. Mai 2010)

zingel schrieb:


> na hier...



oh, wie geil. danke!!!!
(denke ich werde mein t´max auch die nächsten wochen aufbauen und einstellen...)
elrond: whooooooow.


----------



## elrond (24. Mai 2010)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> @elrond
> Schreib doch mal bitte kurz womit 300g eingespart wurden?!



DT Swiss Gabel: -250g gegenüber Durin und endlich ein Ansprechverhalten
Tune Vorbau: +20g gegenüber F99 dafür aber so viel schöner
Flite Kit Carbonio: 180g gegenüber 200g San Marco Caymano -20g
Bremsscheiben: Formula -60g gegenüber Original - wenn ich's recht im Kopf hab...
Bilder von den Teile auf der Waage hab ich keine gemacht, können auch nur 280g oder 320g sein, so der Grammfuchser bin ich dann auch nid... Ach so, der extrem abgefahrene Hinterreifen, bringt das ganze sicherlich über 300g...


----------



## Don Trailo (25. Mai 2010)

aber die kurbel ist auch neu, oder elrond?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marko S (1. Juni 2010)

Ab sofort voll im Einsatz.


----------



## Clemens (7. Juni 2010)

Metamorphose: Rocky Mountain Blizzard Februar 2010 bis heute ...


Februar 2010 - Fundort irgendwo am Wörthsee in Oberbayern






14.03.2010 1. Aufbaustufe mit damals vorhandenen Parts







29.04.2010 2. Aufbaustufe





Änderungen: RS Reba in weiss ersetzt schwarze Fox F100, LRS Hope Pro II schwarz mit DT XR400 und Racing Ralf ersetzt Shimano WM-H775 mit Conti Race King 2.2 Tubless, Hope Schnellspanner in rot ersetzen Tune AC, Hope Sattelklemme in rot ersetzt schwarze O-Klemme.



06.06.2010 3 Aufbaustufe









Änderungen:  LRS Hope Pro II in rot ersetzt den bisherigen schwarzen gleicher Marke, Steuersatz Hope in rot ersetzt den schwarzen Acros AH06, Innenlager Hope in rot ersetzt das schwarze Race Face Deus XC. 


Jetzt gefällt es (zumindest mir) und will bewegt werden! Pause fürs Fully.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (7. Juni 2010)

Nicht nur Dir. Wirklich sehr schön geworden!


----------



## berlin-mtbler (7. Juni 2010)

Ja, das RM ist ganz gut, aber mMn passen Vorbau & Lenker nicht optimal zu Sattelstütze und Kurbel. Gibt etwas Punktabzug, oder ...


----------



## Clemens (7. Juni 2010)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Ja, das RM ist ganz gut, aber mMn passen Vorbau & Lenker nicht optimal zu Sattelstütze und Kurbel. Gibt etwas Punktabzug, oder ...



Ich hatte den passenden RF-Vorbau (Deus XC) + Lenker (Next SL Carbon) schon montiert - passt aber wegen Oversize (31.8mm) nicht zu den doch recht schlanken Rahmenrohren und ist deshalb in die Restekiste gewandert. Die RF-Stütze wird wohl auch noch einer Tune weichen, dann passt es wieder. 26,8er Stützen sind auch nicht mehr in grosser Auswahl auf dem Markt, von Syntace gibts z.B. keine.


----------



## versus (7. Juni 2010)

Clemens schrieb:


> ...Die RF-Stütze wird wohl auch noch einer Tune weichen, dann passt es wieder...



 überleg dir das gut! meine tune habe ich am we final entnervt abmontiert. "knick-knack-knack" bei jedem tritt im sitzen. alle versuche - mit/ohne fett, mit/ohne montagepaste, sogar mit plexiglasfolie zwischen den metallteilen haben wenn überhaupt, dann nur kurzfristige besserung gebracht. je mehr man darüber schimpft, desto öfter bekommt man die antwrort, dass das bei tune doch normal sei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RealNBK (7. Juni 2010)

schonmal an das sattelgestell gedacht?


----------



## aggressor2 (7. Juni 2010)

hab auch schon ein rad mit tune stütze intensiv begrabscht, hat auch geknarzt und das sattelgestell ist 100% i.o.


----------



## mete (7. Juni 2010)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> hab auch schon ein rad mit tune stütze intensiv begrabscht, hat auch geknarzt und das sattelgestell ist 100% i.o.



Meist muss man die Klemmleisten befeilen, dass sie plan aufliegen. Die passen nämlich nur für einen ganz bestimmten Sattelgestellwinkel optimal (also für den SLR zum Beispiel nicht).


----------



## versus (7. Juni 2010)

RealNBK schrieb:


> schonmal an das sattelgestell gedacht?



wenn du wüsstest, was ich schon alles probiert habe, würdest du ahnen, dass diese frage schon an provokation grenzt 

ich habe an ALLES gedacht und nicht nur den sattel, sondern auch den ganzen rest vom rad ausgewechselt - das ergebnis blieb immer das gleich "knick-knack-knach"


----------



## Blumenhummer (8. Juni 2010)

versus schrieb:


> "knick-knack-knach"



So ähnlich hört sich meine Kurbel - respektive mein Tretlager - leider auch wieder an...


----------



## Clemens (8. Juni 2010)

versus schrieb:


> überleg dir das gut! meine tune habe ich am we final entnervt abmontiert. "knick-knack-knack" bei jedem tritt im sitzen.



Hab gestern mal auf die Tune gewechselt (hab den gleichen Sattel nochmal, deswegen muss ich nur umstecken), da knarzt nichts. Wahrscheinlich liegt es aber nur daran, dass das laute 'Grrrrrr-Grrrrrr-Grrrrrr' der Hope-HR-Nabe alles andere übertönt. Ist aber nicht meine erste Tunestütze, manchmal knarzen sie, manchmal nicht. Mich hat das Knarzen aber noch nie gestört.


----------



## versus (8. Juni 2010)

Clemens schrieb:


> Ist aber nicht meine erste Tunestütze, manchmal knarzen sie, manchmal nicht. Mich hat das Knarzen aber noch nie gestört.



glück gehabt 
manchmal stört es meine mitfahrer mehr, als mich


----------



## mete (8. Juni 2010)

versus schrieb:


> wenn du wüsstest, was ich schon alles probiert habe, würdest du ahnen, dass diese frage schon an provokation grenzt
> 
> ich habe an ALLES gedacht und nicht nur den sattel, sondern auch den ganzen rest vom rad ausgewechselt - das ergebnis blieb immer das gleich "knick-knack-knach"



Ich will Dich ja nicht weiter provozieren..(  )...aber schon mal Teflonfett zwischen Bolzen Stütze und Halbeschale/Stütze probiert? Gemessen am Teiletausch ist das mit 7,- / 100g sogar fast geschenkt und funktioniert in der Regel sehr gut (Bei Sattelstützen, bei Kurbeln würde ich das schön sein lassen).


----------



## versus (8. Juni 2010)

mete schrieb:


> Ich will Dich ja nicht weiter provozieren..(  )...aber schon mal Teflonfett zwischen Bolzen Stütze und Halbeschale/Stütze probiert? Gemessen am Teiletausch ist das mit 7,- / 100g sogar fast geschenkt und funktioniert in der Regel sehr gut (Bei Sattelstützen, bei Kurbeln würde ich das schön sein lassen).



nenee, nur her mit den tipps 

teflonfett habe ich tatsächlich noch nicht probiert. nur kugellagerfett und montagepaste. 
wo liegt denn der wesentliche unterschied? gerne auch per pm, wir sind ja hier in einer galerie 

damit das auch so bleibt mal wieder ein zwar nicht neues, aber schönes foto meines psyclone


----------



## SingleLight (8. Juni 2010)

mete schrieb:


> (Bei Sattelstützen, bei Kurbeln würde ich das schön sein lassen).


 Why?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (8. Juni 2010)

ich würd einfach tune stützen nicht kaufen .... dann ist auch das problem nie da oder schon von anfang an weg

wenn man sich die konstruktion genau anschaut kriegt man schon das gruseln (klar hälts im normalfall und im bikebravo test)

aber wie eigentlich jedem klar sein sollte ist das dedicated-lightweight-race-zeux da stört erstens knacken nicht und zweitens tauscht man die teile sowieso fast jedes jahr ....

nur blöd dass die firmen um überleben zu können die teile auch an die massen (wie klein die auch immer sind ) verkaufen müssen 

:-(


----------



## versus (8. Juni 2010)

singlestoph schrieb:


> wenn man sich die konstruktion genau anschaut kriegt man schon das gruseln (klar hälts im normalfall und im bikebravo test)
> 
> aber wie eigentlich jedem klar sein sollte ist das dedicated-lightweight-race-zeux da stört erstens knacken nicht und zweitens tauscht man die teile sowieso fast jedes jahr ....



neneee,
in diesem fall liegst du ausnahmsweise mal VOLL DANEBEN! 
vermutlich liegt das an deiner chronischen tune-allergie!
das "starke stück" ist weder übertrieben lightweight (knapp unter 200gr bei 27.0/350), noch ist es nicht instabil. ich fahre die stütze schon viele jahre und habe sie gebraucht gekauft. ausser dem knickknackknack sehe ich keine schwächen an dem ding.


----------



## singlestoph (8. Juni 2010)

die konstruktion ist einfach doof , offenbar gibt es dümmer dimensionierte exemplare als tune usw.

wegen ein paar doofen konstrukteuren oder leute die an der wertigkeit der schraube sparen haben ja auch einschraubenklemmsattelstützen einen schlechten ruf

kann sein dass ich mich irre
zu den boutique-preisen die man für tune (dank importeuren die alle 1-2jahre wechseln) in der schweiz bezahlt in jedem fall überzahlt usw. wenn mans irgendwo in einem onlineshop günstig ... dannvielleicht

s


----------



## onkel_doc (8. Juni 2010)

Frage: gibt es was, das nicht knackt bei tune???
Habe ebenfalls schlechte erfahrungen gemacht mit dem label.


----------



## Jesus Freak (8. Juni 2010)

Die Schnellspanner knacken nicht.


----------



## Don Trailo (9. Juni 2010)

toll wie ihr wieder mal alles zuspammt 

*tune ist überbewertet*, und klar ,da made in germany spielt auch was anderes mit bei den meisten........ nördlich vom bodensee


----------



## Greg House (9. Juni 2010)

Bei mir knackt Irgendwie gar nichts von Tune! Trotz Drecksarbeit



Meine XTR Kurbel hat mir die Ohren abgeknackt und musste eine tune weichen
Vielleicht fahre ich zuwenig mit mein 12-15tkm im Jahr.


----------



## SingleLight (9. Juni 2010)

ja Du hast das Beste, Du bist der Beste...


----------



## Greg House (9. Juni 2010)

SingleLight schrieb:


> ja Du hast das Beste, Du bist der Beste...


Ich geb dir vollkommen recht
Das weiß ich schon seit langen.
Und ich bin stolz drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Greg House (9. Juni 2010)

Das Rad von einem sehr guten Freund von mir


----------



## Greg House (9. Juni 2010)

Weil es so schön ist


----------



## SingleLight (9. Juni 2010)

jau, das Grüne kannst gleich zu mir schicken (Dein Freund holt sich dann einfach ein neues), das ist echt einer der Besten hier, das muss ich mal zugeben


----------



## Sentilo (9. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

hier das Rad von der Madame, mit allerlei Sachs-Teilen. Leicht und vielfach Tremalzo-getestet. Mein eigenes Pro Fro wurde leider geklaut 

Grüße

Sentilo


----------



## Jesus Freak (9. Juni 2010)

Geil das Yeti, vor allem, wenn's auch gefahren wird! Die alten Race Face Kurbeln sind hübsch, hab ich auch an meinem Swift:


----------



## shutupandride (10. Juni 2010)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


>



große klasse das singular.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (10. Juni 2010)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Geil das Yeti, vor allem, wenn's auch gefahren wird! Die alten Race Face Kurbeln sind hübsch, hab ich auch an meinem Swift:



Äh, das Rad ist glaub voll an mir vorübergegangen.

Gibts ein Post oder ein Thread dazu.

Das was ich auf den Bildern seh macht mich sehr neugierig.


----------



## corfrimor (11. Juni 2010)

Ja, mich auch! Mehr Bilder wären schön 

Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## Binar (11. Juni 2010)

das swift ist ja mal über....

hab mal bei googel geschaut - ähm - wo kann
ma sowas denn herbekommen?


----------



## shutupandride (11. Juni 2010)

Binar schrieb:


> ähm - wo kann
> ma sowas denn herbekommen?



na hier...
http://www.singularcycles.com/


----------



## singlestoph (11. Juni 2010)

JJ in holland kan und tut gerne sowas verkaufen
http://www.singlespeed.nl/catalog/index.php

irgendwann schaff ichs dann auch bei mir im bikeschopf ein-zwei ansichtsexemplare oder 2-3rahmen an lager .....


....


----------



## Superfriend (11. Juni 2010)

Guten Abend zusammen,

wie vor längerer Zeit angekündigt, will ich ein paar weitere Bilder meines aktuellen Gefährts nachliefern:

















Hier noch der Beweis, dass die Kiste auch genügend Auslauf hat:











Gegenüber dem Status auf den Bildern im Originalzustand haben sich mittlerweile ein, zwei Sache geändert: Wegen akuten Problemen mit der Handmuskulatur sind Ergon-Griffe ans Bike gekommen - ins Grasgrün, was meiner Meinung nach richtig geil kommt, auch wenn es natürlich extrem aus dem Rahmen fällt. Da On One-Rahmen sehr lang bauen, hat sich der urspünglich verbaute Easton-Vorbau als nicht so zuträglich erwiesen. Mittlerweile ist ein Syntace F 139 in 75 mm verbaut. Für den Renneinsatz tausche ich außerdem die Nobby Nics gegen Rocket Rons.

Hier noch eine Teileliste, die allerdings vom Originalaufbau stammt.

        Bremse   hinten:   Magura Julie HP   160 mm       
Bremse vorne:   Magura Julie HP 180   mm       
Bremshebel:   Magura Julie HP       
Felge hinten:   DT EX 500       
Felge vorne:   DT XR 400       
Felgenband:   Klebeband       
Flaschenhalter:   Keil Components       
Gabel:   Rock Shox Reba Dual   Air SL       
Griffe:   Fun Works N-Light   Foam Cork       
Hörnchen:   Keil Components       
Innenlager:   Shimano Deore XT       
Kasette:   Shimano Deore XT   CS-M770 11-34       
Kette:   Shimano HG 93       
Kurbel:   Shimano Deore XT       
Lenker:   Race Face Evolve AM   Low Riser 31,8mm 
Naben:   Hope Pro II       
Pedale:   Shimano Deore XT       
Rahmen:   On One Inbred   Standard Dropout 26er 20"       
Reifen hinten:   Schwalbe Nobby Nic   Evo 2,25" 2010       
Reifen vorne:   Schwalbe Nobby Nic   Evo 2,25" 2010       
Sapcer:   Hope Space Doctor       
Sattel:   Fizik Gobi XM kium       
Sattelklemme:   Hope       
Sattelstütze:   Tune Starkes Stück       
Schalthebel:   Shimano Deore XT       
Schaltwerk:   Shimano Deore XT 
Schläuche:   Michelin Latex       
Schnellspanner:   Hope         
Speichen:   DT Supercomp   2,0/1,7/1,8       
Speichennippel:   DT Alu rot       
Steuersatz   inkl. Kappe:   Chris King No   Threadset       Rasta
Umwerfer:   Shimano Deore XT       
Vorbau:   Easton EA 90 31,8 mm


----------



## corfrimor (12. Juni 2010)

Geiles Rad! Sieht man nicht an jeder Ecke. 

Und nun noch die obligatorische Frage: Was wiegt's denn?

Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## maddda (12. Juni 2010)

Sehr geil, was wiegts?


----------



## aggressor2 (12. Juni 2010)

ja, schickes onone.

neulich im harz:


----------



## cluso (12. Juni 2010)

Schönes On-One...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SingleLight (12. Juni 2010)

Das On-One ist echt schick aufgebaut, gefällt mir


----------



## Geisterfahrer (12. Juni 2010)

Ja, sehr hübsch geworden.

Darf ich mal raten - so um die 11,5 kg?
Tut der Flaschenhalter bei Dir eigentlich zufriedenstellend? Hab die zur Zeit auch dran, aber selbst die dünnen Syntace-Flaschen geben sie im Schlamm kaum her. Werde wohl die 30 g extra in Kauf nehmen und wieder die bewährten Bontrager montieren.


----------



## r0ckZ (12. Juni 2010)

Superfriend schrieb:


>


könnt ich zu dem bitte die exif-daten haben? 
sehr schönes rad und foto!

mich stört nur die rizer/hörnchen-optik


----------



## Superfriend (12. Juni 2010)

Tja, vielen Dank für das Lob allerseits! Ich find den Bock auch geil.

Zum Thema Rizer/Hörnchen: Finde ich auch nicht so optimal, war der Funktionalität geschuldet. Vielleicht kommt mittelfristig ein breiter Flatbar dran, dann passend zum neuen Syntace-Vorbau natürlich ein Duraflite.

Das Gewicht ist 11.6 Kilo. Ein paar Dinge hauen dann doch rein: Der Rahmen mit 2.400 Gramm, die relativ schwere Hinterradfelge, der Sattel ist nicht der leichteste, die Pedale gingen leichter. Whatever, schlussendlich war natürlich auch die preisliche Realisierbarkeit ein Kriterium.

@Geisterfahrer: Mit meinen eigenen Flaschen klappt es bestens. Beim Tegernsee-Marathon haben sie an den Verpfelgungsstationen Sponsor-Flaschen ausgegeben, die ziemlich schwergängig liefen. Das Problem an dem Rad, und das stört mich wirklich, ist, dass nur ein Flaschenhalter vorgesehen ist. Den Keil fand ich bei der Anlieferung zuerst schockierend rennradmäßig, am Rad kommt er aber eigentlich gut, finde ich.

@r0ckZ: Was für eine Datei, sorry?

Bin dann mal eine Woche auf Alpencross, bis die Tage...


----------



## r0ckZ (13. Juni 2010)

Superfriend schrieb:


> @r0ckZ: Was für eine Datei, sorry?


im endeffekt das foto unbearbeitet (also ohne verkleinern etc)


----------



## Geisterfahrer (13. Juni 2010)

Superfriend schrieb:


> ...
> 
> @Geisterfahrer: Mit meinen eigenen Flaschen klappt es bestens. Beim Tegernsee-Marathon haben sie an den Verpfelgungsstationen Sponsor-Flaschen ausgegeben, die ziemlich schwergängig liefen. Das Problem an dem Rad, und das stört mich wirklich, ist, dass nur ein Flaschenhalter vorgesehen ist. Den Keil fand ich bei der Anlieferung zuerst schockierend rennradmäßig, am Rad kommt er aber eigentlich gut, finde ich.
> 
> ...



Das kommt vom nicht genauen Hinschauen: Ich habe keinen Keil, sondern ähnlich konstruierte Saso.
Dass sie mittlerweile nur noch einen Satz Flaschenhalterösen spendieren, ist ja dämlich.

Viel Spaß in den Alpen!


----------



## Blumenhummer (13. Juni 2010)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Dass sie mittlerweile nur noch einen Satz Flaschenhalterösen spendieren, ist ja dämlich.



Ich persönlich finde das klasse. Jetzt müssten sie nur noch die V-brake Mounts und die Rack Mounts einsparen...


----------



## Superfriend (13. Juni 2010)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> im endeffekt das foto unbearbeitet (also ohne verkleinern etc)



Ah, ok, das dürfte sich machen lassen. Verweise allerdings auf nach dem AX.

Zum Thema Flaschenhalter: Ich bin nicht so der Camelback-Freund und hätte daher häufig gerne zwei Flaschen dabei. V-Brake-Mounts müssen meiner Ansicht nach auch nicht sein. Was sind Rack Mounts?


----------



## Don Trailo (13. Juni 2010)

Superfriend schrieb:


> Was sind Rack Mounts?


 ich glaube er meint damit die ösen für gepäcktrager


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hufi (13. Juni 2010)

rack=Gepäckträger
Befestigungsbohrungen für den Gepäckträger


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (13. Juni 2010)

r0ckZ schrieb:


> könnt ich zu dem bitte die exif-daten haben?
> sehr schönes rad und foto!



Als Urheber der Bilder kann ich Dir diese Frage gern beantworten. Das Foto wurde mit einem 100mm f/2.8 Objektiv bei offener Blende gemacht. Aufnahmeformat APS-C

Chris: Viel Spass in den Alpen!

Schöne Grüße
Chris


----------



## Blumenhummer (13. Juni 2010)

Superfriend schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht so der Camelback-Freund und hätte daher häufig gerne zwei Flaschen dabei.



Unter diesen Umständen ist das Fehlen einer zweiten Flaschenhalterbefestigungsmöglichkeit zugegebenermaßen unpraktisch...


----------



## Superfriend (13. Juni 2010)

Ja, dann ist dem ja Genüge getan.

@Christoph: Bin mir bzgl. des Spaß noch nicht so sicher. Zuviel Schnee, zu schlechtes Wetter, kranke Mitfahrer, kurz: beste Voraussetzungen. Mal schauen.

@Geistefahrer: Habe gesehen, dass wir ja durchaus Überschneidungen bei unseren Bikes haben. Schickes Inbred auch bei Dir! Nur die Sattelstütze passt m.E. nicht so wirklich...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (13. Juni 2010)

Danke!
Ja, gibt hübschere Stützen. Aber einigermaßen leicht, 4oo x 27,2 und vernünftige Sattelklemmung - da bleibt leider nicht viel...
Könnte höchstens noch die Logos abschleifen, so wie am Lenker. Vielleicht im nächsten Winter.



> Ich persönlich finde das klasse. Jetzt müssten sie nur noch die V-brake Mounts und die Rack Mounts einsparen...


Okay, auf die Cantisockel könnte ich auch verzichten, Gepäckträgerösen sowieso. Aber warum es ein Vorteil ist, unter einem Rucksack schwitzen zu müssen oder mit einer Flasche auskommen zu müssen, erschließt sich mir nicht.


----------



## Blumenhummer (13. Juni 2010)

Der große Vorteil eines Trinkrucksacks liegt nach meinem Dafürhalten darin, dass deutlich mehr kühles Nass hineinpasst. Vor diesem Hintergrund reicht mir die Befestigungsmöglichkeit für einen Flaschenhalter völlig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olli (13. Juni 2010)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Der große Vorteil eines Trinkrucksacks liegt nach meinem Dafürhalten darin, dass deutlich mehr kühles Nass hineinpasst. Vor diesem Hintergrund reicht mir die Befestigungsmöglichkeit für einen Flaschenhalter völlig.


Und bei einem Sturz auf den Rücken ist ein 3/4 voller Trinkrucksack auch nicht zu verachten, wie ich aus eigener Erfahrung zu berichten weiß.


----------



## LockeTirol (14. Juni 2010)

Superfriend schrieb:


> Zum Thema Rizer/Hörnchen: Finde ich auch nicht so optimal, war der Funktionalität geschuldet. Vielleicht kommt mittelfristig ein breiter Flatbar dran, dann passend zum neuen Syntace-Vorbau natürlich ein Duraflite.
> 
> 
> > schau mal bei Salsa nach. So eine habe ich auch.


----------



## Nordpol (16. Juni 2010)

Dort soll es hingehen mit meinem guten alten Stahlroß, die Schweizer nennen ihn Säntis...



Da quält man sich vom Bodensee bis in die Appenzeller Berge, macht noch eine kleine Pause bevor es losgeht...



Und dann stellt man fest, das man als Mountain Biker hier leider nicht mehr willkommen ist, alles mit Gattern verrammelt, nur noch für Wanderer. Vor 3 Jahren war dies noch möglich. Bleibt also nur der Blick auf die Karte dieses schönen MTB-Gebiets.



Naja der Rückweg ging dann die meiste Zeit bergab, der Frust daher nicht mehr ganz so gross.
Am Bodensee wieder angekommen, kommt man doch tatsächlich noch in eine Schweizer Passkontrolle (als Radfahrer, was soll man da gross schmuggeln), Pass natürlich nicht dabei.
Im grossen und ganzen war es ein ziemlich frustiger Urlaubstag.


----------



## Don Trailo (16. Juni 2010)

das nächste mal eine pm an mich und ich zeige dir die trails die befahren werden können


----------



## Nordpol (16. Juni 2010)

...werde im September nochmal einen Anlauf nehmen, dann gleich auf der Schweizerseite, spart einem die nervige Fähre, obwohl bei gutem Wetter recht entspannend,...und die Passkontrolle. War mehr ein Spontan Einfall, bessere Hälfte lag im Liegestuhl am Bodensee.
Dann auch mit anderem Radl...und das 5 tage lang...
Mit der PM halte ich fest...


----------



## ZeFlo (16. Juni 2010)

Nordpol schrieb:


> ..
> Und dann stellt man fest, das man als Mountain Biker hier leider nicht mehr willkommen ist, alles mit Gattern verrammelt, nur noch für Wanderer. Vor 3 Jahren war dies noch möglich. Bleibt also nur der Blick auf die Karte dieses schönen MTB-Gebiets.
> ...



was man an der stelle aber verstehen kann. an den wochenenden ist da extrem viel wanderer betrieb (ältere menschen, kinder etc.)  rauf zum seealp see und wieder direkt runter, und von der ebenalp auch über den gleichen weg nach unten. 
das konnte da auf dauer nicht gut gehen. zudem gibts in der ecke massig wesentlich schönere und selbst an den wochenenden weniger "belaufene" alternativen.

ciao
flo


----------



## Nordpol (16. Juni 2010)

> was man an der stelle aber verstehen kann


 
Verstehen kann ich es auch, nur war es vor 3 Jahren noch nicht so. Und es war mitten in der Woche... und die Anfahrt per Pedes vom Bodensee ist nun auch nicht gerade ohne bzw. kurz.
Die Strecke kannte ich halt und hat mir vom letzten mal her gut gefallen, genau der Seealp See und die Gegend drum herum war das Ziel.



> zudem gibts in der ecke massig wesentlich schönere und selbst an den wochenenden weniger "belaufene" alternativen


 
Die kannte ich leider nicht, aber ich komm drauf zurück. Beim nächsten mal wird alles besser...


----------



## Nordpol (20. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

weiß jemand von Euch bzw. hat Erfahrungen damit ob man Columbus XCR / Reynolds 953 strahlen kann (Sand, Glasperlen oder so ähnlich...).
Bilder wären natürlich noch besser.


----------



## ideallinie (20. Juni 2010)

Glasperlen, wie bei Titan, sollten kein Problem sein.
Würde mir auch gefallen.


----------



## Don Trailo (21. Juni 2010)

*http://www.47grad-nord.ch/Handwerk.192.0.html*
 schönes aus der schweiz!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zingel (21. Juni 2010)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> schönes aus der schweiz!!!



*"...handgebaute, auf das Wesentliche reduzierte 
Meisterwerke für Menschen, welche bereit sind, die
Welt neu zu entdecken."*

ach wie schön!


----------



## versus (21. Juni 2010)

ja sehr schön! da müsste man fast mal hin ;-)


----------



## Sahnie (21. Juni 2010)

Habe ich die großen Bilder incl. Aufnahmen von den Schweißnähten nicht gefunden oder hat er keine reingestellt?


----------



## Jazzman1991 (1. Juli 2010)

Wie 1991, klasse gelaufen! (Abgesehen von der Bremsleistung und Schaltleistungqualität, die war davon weit entfernt)


----------



## _stalker_ (1. Juli 2010)

Kunstwerk ja oder nein sei mal dahingestellt...aber stählern ist es.


----------



## aggressor2 (1. Juli 2010)

das rocky find ich spitze. da wo neue technik wirkliche vorteile bringt erneuert, aber die substanz is noch die alte. wunderbar.


----------



## Gorth (1. Juli 2010)

Beim  On One wurde echt alles richtig gemacht (in meinen Augen...)


----------



## olli (2. Juli 2010)

Gorth schrieb:


> Beim  On One wurde echt alles richtig gemacht (in meinen Augen...)



nein, ich finde die Kurbel sollte bei Fotos immer auf der 5- oder 4-Uhr Position sein, andere sagen 3-Uhr, 2-Uhr ist aber definitiv nicht richtig!


----------



## Groudon (2. Juli 2010)

Gorth schrieb:


> Beim On One wurde echt alles richtig gemacht (in meinen Augen...)


 
Ist das nicht scheiß egal. xD Hauptsache man hat sein Rad mal gezeigt.  Ich mach meine das nächste mal auf 12Uhr, nur für dich. xD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berlin-mtbler (2. Juli 2010)

Gorth schrieb:


> Beim  On One wurde echt alles richtig gemacht (in meinen Augen...)



Nicht ganz bzw. das stimmt:


kurbel_jim schrieb:


> die Kette sieht trotzdem bissl sehr entspannt aus :>



Welche Rahmengröße?!


----------



## _stalker_ (2. Juli 2010)

16"

Kettenspannung mag optisch komisch aussehen, passt aber so. Da springt nichts ab und sie läuft schön ruhig.


----------



## Kittie (2. Juli 2010)

das rocky ist echt klasse!!

Ich hab auch wieder gebastelt
Es fehlt jetzt nur noch ein hochwertiger und leichter LRS und dann ist FERTIG


----------



## Don Trailo (2. Juli 2010)

olli schrieb:


> nein, ich finde die Kurbel sollte bei Fotos immer auf der 5- oder 4-Uhr Position sein, andere sagen 3-Uhr, 2-Uhr ist aber definitiv nicht richtig!


 STIMMT


----------



## berlin-mtbler (3. Juli 2010)

Wenn schon denn schon bitte sehr:

Die Schrift der Reifen sollte lesbar auf 12 Uhr und 6 Uhr-Stellung sein und die Ventile mittig unter der Schrift, oder?!!! 

Und die Schnellspanner sollten vorne entlang der Gabel oder horizontal nach hinten und hinten entlang der Kettenstrebe, oder?! 

Braucht es die Reflektoren an den Pedalen?

Ach was: Hauptsache man hat Spaß an einem Bike, oder?!!! 

Ansonsten gilt natürlich: Toller Garten, tolles Foto, schickes Bike!!!


----------



## gtbiker (10. Juli 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RealNBK (11. Juli 2010)

Das Kona ist echt hübsch! Gibts davon mehr Bilder?


----------



## gtbiker (11. Juli 2010)

Danke. Bis auf das dazugehörige Album noch nichts Weiteres, gescheite Bilder vom Rad muss ich erst noch machen.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/31360


----------



## SingleLight (11. Juli 2010)

Finde es auch Klasse


----------



## sven kona (13. Juli 2010)

mein baby


----------



## kettenklemmer (22. Juli 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

hätte eine kleine Frage: Wie schwer ist eigentlich ein aktueller Rocky Blizzard Rahmen in 16,5"?

Ich habe weder im Netz noch mit der SuFU eine Antwort gefunden.

Danke schon mal!

Gruß, Kettenklemmer


----------



## RealNBK (22. Juli 2010)

sehr viel würde ich mal behaupten


----------



## lupus_bhg (22. Juli 2010)

kettenklemmer schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> hätte eine kleine Frage: Wie schwer ist eigentlich ein aktueller Rocky Blizzard Rahmen in 16,5"?
> 
> ...



Im "Blizzard Fanatiker Thread" wirst du vermutlich fündig.


----------



## Knacki1 (22. Juli 2010)

mein liebes inbred!


----------



## gtbiker (22. Juli 2010)

Wo sind die ganzen schicken Stahlboliden?


----------



## Deleted 23985 (22. Juli 2010)

wen wir schon bei den schönen farben sind!!!!!!!!
mein 853 raynolds stolz






mehr schöne bilder im album


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## waldwild (23. Juli 2010)

sven kona schrieb:


> mein baby



Der Rahmen gefällt mir, tolles Design 



matthiasbieling schrieb:


> wen wir schon bei den schönen farben sind!!!!!!!!
> mein 853 raynolds stolz
> 
> 
> ...



Eine mutige Farbwahl für einen Herren?, aber die Kombination rosa mit weißen Teilen hat was.


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Juli 2010)

das rosa rad ist geil!  da muessen aber noch die rosa hope dran! halt mal ausschau, die gibt es ab und an ziemlich billig


----------



## Deleted 23985 (23. Juli 2010)

die hätte ich rein optisch schon gern!!!!!! aber ich habe mich bewust für die avids bb7 entschieden! an den bb7 kanst halt alles sofort überall einstellen. und hauen rein wie sau ;-) bin echt überrascht von denen. aber vll gibts doch mal noch hopes ^^ jedoch müssten sie als eloxalteil silber oder rot sein  (rein thematisch gesehn)


----------



## olli (23. Juli 2010)




----------



## Blumenhummer (23. Juli 2010)

Ohne hintere Bremse sieht das Rad ziemlich albern aus.


----------



## Sahnie (23. Juli 2010)

@Olli

Wem sind denn Michael Schuhmacher oder Lance Armstrong weit voraus? Oder ist das Spaß?


----------



## Gorth (24. Juli 2010)

muss Ironie sein, aber der Rahmen an sich ist schon schön. Den in 26"...


----------



## singlestoph (24. Juli 2010)

olliistnieironisch


----------



## olli (26. Juli 2010)

Gorth schrieb:


> muss Ironie sein, aber der Rahmen an sich ist schon schön. Den in 26"...


In 26 heißt er Hummingbird und ist kotfarben ...





(auch als 69er Winterrad zu verwenden)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ronaan (26. Juli 2010)

olli schrieb:


> In 26 heißt er Hummingbird und ist kotfarben ...



Wenn ich in der Farbe kacke geh ich sofort zum Arzt.


----------



## Clemens (27. Juli 2010)

Ronaan schrieb:


> Wenn ich in der Farbe kacke geh ich sofort zum Arzt.



Du ja, aber ein Rindvieh nicht...


----------



## Blumenhummer (27. Juli 2010)

Clemens schrieb:


> Du ja, aber ein Rindvieh nicht...



Sind wir nicht alle ein bisschen Rindviech?


----------



## kiko (27. Juli 2010)

nicht zwangsläufig alles "made in d". 
...man kann aber auch nich alles haben.
Renningen 
Buggingen 
Neuendorf 
Bad Urach 
Süßen 
Tacherting 
schweinfurt
Biel/Bienne (ch)
Schönaich
korbach





[/URL][/IMG]

bei den pedalen und dem sattel gibts evtl noch handlungsbedarf.
macht trotzdem laune.


----------



## 3303 (30. Juli 2010)

Gefällt mir super


----------



## berlin-mtbler (30. Juli 2010)

Paßt vorne kein RK 2.2 rein?!  Felgenaufkleber sind mMn störend. Und: Gabel in Rahmenfarbe, das hätte was!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berlin-mtbler (30. Juli 2010)

Paßt vorne und/oder hinten kein RK 2.2 rein?! 

Felgenaufkleber sind mMn störend.

Gabel in Rahmenfarbe, das hätte was! 

Sonst top.


----------



## aggressor2 (31. Juli 2010)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Wo sind die ganzen schicken Stahlboliden?



hier is schonmal einer 
jetz auch mit ordentlicher kurbel und ordentlichem innenlager.
neuen lrs gabs auch zwischenzeitlich.


----------



## kiko (1. August 2010)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Paßt vorne und/oder hinten kein RK 2.2 rein?!
> 
> Felgenaufkleber sind mMn störend.
> 
> ...



reifen sind der gegend angemessen. ich wohn halt in bremen.
nach etwas mehr als schotter is bei den rk eh schluss..
hinten geht bis 2.5". wurde so geordert. werd ich im winter testen.


felgenaufkleber? jetzt, wo du es anschneidest......


----------



## berlin-mtbler (3. August 2010)

kiko schrieb:


> reifen sind der gegend angemessen. ich wohn halt in bremen.
> nach etwas mehr als schotter is bei den rk eh schluss..
> hinten geht bis 2.5". wurde so geordert. werd ich im winter testen.
> 
> ...



Egal ob norddeutsches Flachland oder Gebirge, kann Dir nur empfehlen auch im Sommer breitere Reifen zu montieren - erhöhen den Komfort enorm. Der Gewichtsunterschied ist mMn zu vernachlässigen. Evtl. auch die Kombi vorne MK und hinten RK probieren.

Bitte noch 'ne racinggrüne Gabel, dann gibt's vllt.  von mir.


----------



## Oettinger (3. August 2010)

@agressor2
das GT is genau mein Geschmack  so ein Bike muss gefahren werden und darf nicht in der Vitrine verstauben!

Gruß


----------



## aggressor2 (3. August 2010)

Oettinger schrieb:


> @agressor2
> das GT is genau mein Geschmack  so ein Bike muss gefahren werden und darf nicht in der Vitrine verstauben!
> 
> Gruß



na das freut mich doch. aber schaltung hat bei mir doch keinen bestand, das geklapper nervt einfach zu doll. ich werds demnächst, wenn der umbaukram angekommen is, mit 36:13, als waldautobahnballermaschine umbasteln. das ding über verwurzelte trails zu scheuchen tut mir dann doch etwas weh.


----------



## Oettinger (5. August 2010)

egal, Hauptsache fahren


----------



## 3812311 (14. August 2010)

So, ich fahr jetzt auch mit Federung. Dabei ging zwar die elegante Optik zuschanden, aber es macht auf dem Trail doch etwas mehr Schpass!

Ich hab seit kurzem noch einen sehr guten Grund ein Stahlbike zu fahren: Ich hab ne Tour mit einem Freund gemacht. Der fährt ein ganz ordentliches Alu-Hardtail. Nettes Rad, aber die Geräuschkulisse war grausam. Es klang die ganze Zeit, als ob er eine Coladose zerquetscht. Bei jedem Tritt: *knack-knack-knick-knarz-knack*. Bei meinem Stahlrad war nur das Reifengeräusch zu hören...


----------



## msony (14. August 2010)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/713977

Kriege das Bild nicht sichtbar!?
Ist ein altes Rocky Mountain Fusion.


----------



## Don Trailo (14. August 2010)

msony schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/713977
> 
> Kriege das Bild nicht sichtbar!?
> Ist ein altes Rocky Mountain Fusion.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Suedalpler (14. August 2010)

3812311 schrieb:


> Ich hab seit kurzem noch einen sehr guten Grund ein Stahlbike zu fahren: Ich hab ne Tour mit einem Freund gemacht. Der fährt ein ganz ordentliches Alu-Hardtail. Nettes Rad, aber die Geräuschkulisse war grausam. Es klang die ganze Zeit, als ob er eine Coladose zerquetscht. Bei jedem Tritt: *knack-knack-knick-knarz-knack*. Bei meinem Stahlrad war nur das Reifengeräusch zu hören...



Dir ist wohl klar daß du eine saugeiles Rad fährst. Seit einem Jahre fahre ich neben Alu (für Uphill-Rennen) noch Stahl (für Spasstouren). Die "knack-knarz-knick" Geräusche unterschreibe ich sofort. Dann soll er aber mal Tretlager und Steuerlager ordentlich checken. Geht nämlich auch ohne.

Hier ist mein übrigens Exemplar:
PS. wie bekommt ihr die Bilder in der Größe rein??


----------



## Jaypeare (15. August 2010)

In dein Fotoalbum hochladen, dann unter dem Bild auf "BB Code ein/ausblenden" klicken und einen der dann angezeigten Links kopieren und hier einfügen. Mach aber bitte vorher ein ordentliches Bild, die Qualität von dem da ist unter aller S...


----------



## Suedalpler (15. August 2010)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> In dein Fotoalbum hochladen, dann unter dem Bild auf "BB Code ein/ausblenden" klicken und einen der dann angezeigten Links kopieren und hier einfügen.


Danke für die Anleitung



Jaypeare schrieb:


> Mach aber bitte vorher ein ordentliches Bild, die Qualität von dem da ist unter aller S...


schon geschehen...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (15. August 2010)

Ganz hübsch. Kaufen die bei Poison zu?
Die Machart des Rahmens, die erhältlichen Größen, die Amoeba-Anbauteile deuten darauf hin.


----------



## Suedalpler (15. August 2010)

Sieht ganz so aus. Die wollen aber wohl demnächst auf Truvativ umsteigen. Obwohl, ich bin damit zufrieden....


----------



## Geisterfahrer (15. August 2010)

War nicht negativ gemeint, fiel mir nur auf.


----------



## Tippi29 (15. August 2010)

Suedalpler schrieb:


> Danke für die Anleitung
> 
> 
> schon geschehen...



Hallo

Ja,doch hat was!

Hab den Rahmen als CHAKA Pele.Gibt es schon in roh für 99 Euro!

Gruss
Tippi


----------



## Carioca34 (15. August 2010)

....etwas Stahl aus '99







Happy Trails


----------



## 3812311 (16. August 2010)

Suedalpler schrieb:


> Dir ist wohl klar daß du eine saugeiles Rad fährst. Seit einem Jahre fahre ich neben Alu (für Uphill-Rennen) noch Stahl (für Spasstouren). Die "knack-knarz-knick" Geräusche unterschreibe ich sofort. Dann soll er aber mal Tretlager und Steuerlager ordentlich checken. Geht nämlich auch ohne.
> 
> Hier ist mein übrigens Exemplar:
> PS. wie bekommt ihr die Bilder in der Größe rein??



Muchas gracias!

Bin zwar mit ein paar Detail nicht so zufrieden, aber es war mein erstes custombike. Da lernt man noch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Hannibal (16. August 2010)

So mal mein Burgweg in freier Wildbahn. Am Weg von der Arbeit nachhause. 





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Baelko (17. August 2010)

Moin,

ich habe gerade gesehen das SRAM zukünftig nur noch X7 (3x9) Umwerfer mit Schellendurchmesser 28,6mm anbietet. Die neuen 2x10 Gruppen werden nicht mehr in dem Durchmesser angeboten.

Hat jemand eine Idee ob es Adapter ( Reducer ) gibt?

Nee, ich will nicht Shimano fahren, sondern SRAM.


----------



## RealNBK (17. August 2010)

@ Hannibal: Ist das ein Spezi sattel? Sieht toll aus. Das ganze rad eigentlich auch. Sonst passt diese goldene LX an nichts wirklich ran.


----------



## Tyler1977 (17. August 2010)

Dürfte ein Phenom SL in braun sein.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (17. August 2010)

Stimmt beides, die Goldene LX passt sonst wirklich nirgends und der Sattel ist ein Phenom SL. 
Die Braunen Spank Griffen mit den Goldenen Abschlussringen passen auch perfekt dazu. Sieht man am Foto leider nicht.


----------



## Suedalpler (18. August 2010)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> So mal mein Burgweg in freier Wildbahn. Am Weg von der Arbeit nachhause.



Hallo Hannibal,
prima gestyltes Teil
Ich sehe auch daß du Breakbooster montiert hast. Welche?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kris. (18. August 2010)

das burgweg ist geil! 

persönlich würde ich noch die felgen-sticker entfernen und einen tacho ohne kabel verbauen. die kabelgirlande stört etwas...


----------



## berlin-mtbler (18. August 2010)

Mir persönlich gefallen die breiten Kurbelarme nicht.  Kann man das Kettenblatt bitte an 'was Schlankes   dranschrauben?!

Das weiße Kona? find' ich irgendwie cooler.


----------



## Schorsch3 (18. August 2010)

Schöner Aufbau das Burgweg!

Kann es sein das der Burgweg Rahmen und der des Kema die gleichen sind?

Grüsse der Schorsch


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (18. August 2010)

Breakbooster ist ein Shimano Carbon die es seiner zeit um Schweinegeld gab.

Die Felgenaufkleber will ich nicht entfernen auch wenn es besser aussehen würde. Will das die Laufräder original bleiben. 
Hab noch ältere Crossmax(die ersten) hab schon mal überlegt diese Probehalber einzubauen.

Tacho ist eine Überlegung wert.

Kurbel bleibt!   

Ja der Rahmen schaut dem Kema und dem Chaka Pele sehr ähnlich. Wahrscheinlich eh der gleiche.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (18. August 2010)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Kurbel bleibt!



Schade!!!


----------



## versus (18. August 2010)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Schade!!!



wo kann man denn mal ein rad von dir sehen?


----------



## shutupandride (21. August 2010)

Schorsch3 schrieb:


> Grüsse der Schorsch



also irgendwie hat der schorsch ähnlichkeit mit henry rollins...


----------



## Schorsch3 (21. August 2010)

shutupandride schrieb:


> also irgendwie hat der schorsch ähnlichkeit mit henry rollins...




Wer zum Teufel ist Henry Rollins?

Grüsse der Schorsch


----------



## aggressor2 (21. August 2010)

versus schrieb:


> wo kann man denn mal ein rad von dir sehen?



ha! da weiß er nichmehr, was er sagen soll.


----------



## Don Trailo (22. August 2010)

Schorsch3 schrieb:


> Wer zum Teufel ist Henry Rollins?
> 
> Grüsse der Schorsch


 

BLAG FLAG! der könig des hardcores


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schorsch3 (22. August 2010)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> BLAG FLAG! der könig des hardcores




König ist vielleicht etwas zuviel des guten,aber Wegbereiter in den 80zigern auf jeden Fall!

Grüsse der Schorsch


----------



## berlin-mtbler (22. August 2010)

versus schrieb:


> wo kann man denn mal ein rad von dir sehen?





aggressor2 schrieb:


> ha! da weiß er nichmehr, was er sagen soll.



Doch, doch ... 

Hab' ihm (d.h. 'versus'  ) schon persönlich per PN geantwortet, was bei mir an Rädern zu sehen ist bzw. wäre.


----------



## versus (22. August 2010)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Doch, doch ...
> 
> Hab' ihm (d.h. 'versus'  ) schon persönlich per PN geantwortet, was bei mir an Rädern zu sehen ist bzw. wäre.



scheinbar ist nicht nur mir aufgefallen, dass du nahezu jedes rad kommentierst, aber nie etwas von dir zeigst.


----------



## aggressor2 (22. August 2010)

versus schrieb:


> scheinbar ist nicht nur mir aufgefallen, dass du nahezu jedes rad kommentierst, aber nie etwas von dir zeigst.



in der tat. ich würde gern mal ein durchdachtes stilsicheres und indiskutabel schönes fahrrad vom begradler aus der bundeshauptstadt sehen. aber nur mit der dazu passenden durchdachten stilsicheren und indiskutabel schönen inneneinrichtung, die er mit sicherheit (nicht) hat.


----------



## shutupandride (22. August 2010)

schorsch3 schrieb:


> könig ist vielleicht etwas zuviel des guten,aber wegbereiter in den 80zigern auf jeden fall!
> 
> Grüsse der schorsch



+ minor threat + minor threat + minor threat + minor threat +


----------



## chickenway-user (29. August 2010)




----------



## Nihil Baxter (29. August 2010)

Hier meine neueste Errungenschaft: Trek 950 von 1990.


----------



## Greg House (29. August 2010)

chickenway-user schrieb:


>


 
Mehr Bilder


----------



## Greg House (29. August 2010)

Endlich habe ich mein Wunschtraum erfüllt. Heute gibts was altes aus Stahl. Endschuldigung musste sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (29. August 2010)

könnte man das teil auch unter lotus carlton kennen?
wenn ja, gut.


----------



## Blumenhummer (29. August 2010)

Ich hätte jetzt eigentlich auch auf einen Lotus-Omega getippt. Dessen Erscheinungsbild fiel jedoch meiner Erinnerung zufolge (zum Glück) etwas dezenter aus. Rechts auf dem Kofferraumdeckel meine ich zudem unterhalb des Opel-Schriftzugs ein Irmscher-Logo entdeckt zu haben...

P.S. Tante google hilft weiter: Irmscher hatte beim Aufbau des Autos tatsächlich die Finger im Spiel. Beim Evo 500 handelt es sich um das Basisfahrzeug für die DTM. Begeisterung will sich bei mir aber offen gestanden nicht so wirklich einstellen. Ein toperhaltener Audi V8 wäre mir persönlich lieber...


----------



## Greg House (29. August 2010)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Ich hätte jetzt eigentlich auch auf einen Lotus-Omega getippt. Dessen Erscheinungsbild fiel jedoch meiner Erinnerung zufolge (zum Glück) etwas dezenter aus. Rechts auf dem Kofferraumdeckel meine ich zudem unterhalb des Opel-Schriftzugs ein Irmscher-Logo entdeckt zu haben...
> 
> P.S. Tante google hilft weiter: Irmscher hatte beim Aufbau des Autos tatsächlich die Finger im Spiel. Beim Evo 500 handelt es sich um das Basisfahrzeug für die DTM. Begeisterung will sich bei mir aber offen gestanden nicht so wirklich einstellen. Ein toperhaltener Audi V8 wäre mir persönlich lieber...


 
Denn ich bekommen ist ein 4.0 24V von Irmscher getunt
Sehr selten und auch sehr schwer zubekommen in einen sehr guten Zustand.


----------



## Greg House (29. August 2010)

Blummenhummer mal ein Frage. Was für Kettenblätter hast Du bei deiner Tune Kurbel verwendet mit der Sram XX Schaltung?


----------



## chickenway-user (29. August 2010)

Greg House schrieb:


> Mehr Bilder


----------



## Blumenhummer (30. August 2010)

Greg House schrieb:


> Was für Kettenblätter hast Du bei deiner Tune Kurbel verwendet mit der Sram XX Schaltung?



Es handelt sich um Compact-Blätter aus dem Hause Spécialités T.A. mit 29 und 42 Zähnen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Greg House (31. August 2010)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Es handelt sich um Compact-Blätter aus dem Hause Spécialités T.A. mit 29 und 42 Zähnen...


 
Danke


----------



## Blumenhummer (31. August 2010)

Nichts zu danken...


----------



## cluso (31. August 2010)

@Chickenway

Du stehst offensichtlich drauf Leute zu quälen.


----------



## aka (2. September 2010)

chickenway-user schrieb:


>


Boah, hat das Teil eine Lefty?


----------



## shutupandride (2. September 2010)

aka schrieb:


> Boah, hat das Teil eine Lefty?


----------



## chickenway-user (4. September 2010)

@Cluso: Nee, ich hab nur noch keine Fotos von dem Ding komplett mit denen ich so richtig zufrieden bin. Aber es ist ja auch noch nicht so ganz fertig...

@aka: Lefty? Wer macht denn sowas...


Aber gut:


----------



## schnebelke (4. September 2010)

und nochmal boah, sind das luv-handles? ti oder steel? das bike ist richtig heiß!!


:schnebelke


----------



## Apfelschale (4. September 2010)

Heiß aber nur ohne diesen Lenker.... sonst


----------



## maddda (4. September 2010)

könntest den lenker ja gegen nen 10° wcs tauschen der is auch flach und hat 660mm, der in schwarz glanz würde sehr gut passen



sonst top teil


----------



## SingleLight (4. September 2010)

jap, das ding hab ich wohl so bei weidenthal live gesehen, aber der fahrer muss sich mal ein hemd koffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (5. September 2010)

Ich glaube, der Lenker steht nicht zur Disposition...


----------



## versus (6. September 2010)

SingleLight schrieb:


> jap, das ding hab ich wohl so bei weidenthal live gesehen, aber der fahrer muss sich mal ein hemd koffen







Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Ich glaube, der Lenker steht nicht zur Disposition...



das glaube ich auch nicht! wobei so ein ritchey wcs


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (7. September 2010)

Was ist da jetzt, hat keiner Fotos von der Eurobike??? Ist ja echt ne Niederlage!


----------



## nebeljäger (22. September 2010)

Liebe Freunde des Stahls...

unsere schönste Jahreszeit der Herbst zieht ein, und die Stahlmoleküle beginnen vor Freude zu tanzen....

wünsch euch eine schöne bunte Zeit..


----------



## Blumenhummer (22. September 2010)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> wünsch euch eine schöne bunte Zeit..



Die wünsche ich Dir (und allen anderen) ebenfalls - und natürlich viel Vergnügen beim Aufspüren der morgendlichen Hydrometeore!


----------



## Fezza (23. September 2010)

Hallo Nebeljäger!!

Wenn du nächstes mal in Sennwald/Oberriet unterwegs bist, komm doch rasch bei mir auf der Arbeit vorbei!! Cooles Bild!!


----------



## versus (23. September 2010)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> Liebe Freunde des Stahls...
> 
> unsere schönste Jahreszeit der Herbst zieht ein, und die Stahlmoleküle beginnen vor Freude zu tanzen....
> 
> wünsch euch eine schöne bunte Zeit..



wünsche ich auch allerseits, v.a. weil ich das leider nicht so empfinde wie du .

so lange zumindest noch auf der uhr sommerzeit herrscht, ist ja alles noch in ordnung. der zeitpunkt, ab dem man für die feierabendrunden von anfang an die lampe braucht, ist immer ein bitterer für mich. für die gleichgesinnten hier noch ein plädoyer für die blütenzeit :


----------



## Spaltinho (23. September 2010)

Rock Lobster Team Tig SL


----------



## SingleLight (23. September 2010)

Bohr wie geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaypeare (23. September 2010)

Zu sehr Oldschool für meinen Geschmack, aber von Aufbau und Zusammenstellung her eine Augenweide.


----------



## ZeFlo (23. September 2010)

wunderschöner lobster.

und noch 'nen team tig sl.
noch viel altschuliger 







ciao
flo


----------



## Blumenhummer (23. September 2010)

Die beiden Lobster gefallen mir ganz ausgezeichnet.

Einem solchen Exemplar würde ich ja gerne auch noch ein neues Zuhause anbieten. Sollte mal eine Renovierung anstehen, so könnte ich die Buchstaben "rock" durch "flower" ersetzen. Naja, das wäre dann vielleicht doch zu albern...


----------



## nebeljäger (23. September 2010)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Die beiden Lobster gefallen mir ganz ausgezeichnet.
> 
> Einem solchen Exemplar würde ich ja gerne auch noch ein neues Zuhause anbieten. Sollte mal eine Renovierung anstehen, so könnte ich die Buchstaben "rock" durch "flower" ersetzen. Naja, das wäre dann vielleicht doch zu albern...



als "Untertitel" eine ausgezeichnete Idee....

klasse Lobsters...sowas von stilsicher

@versus
schööööön...............................)


----------



## singlestoph (23. September 2010)

groovende lenkers


----------



## Catsoft (24. September 2010)

Meine Augen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (24. September 2010)

Das Ghostbusters-Logo passt ja auffallend gut zum Lenker. Mir war gar nicht bewusst, dass Rhodes da seine Finger im Spiel hatte...


----------



## Wildsau92 (24. September 2010)

[/QUOTE]


[nomedia]http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4mwCs6yOuUU&feature=related[/nomedia]


----------



## berlin-mtbler (24. September 2010)

SingleLight schrieb:


> jap, das ding hab ich wohl so bei weidenthal live gesehen, aber der fahrer muss sich mal ein hemd koffen



Das Ding bzw. das Ferrous kennt man doch schon eine Weile aus dem Parallelforum. 

Egal, jedenfalls ein schickes Bike mit toller Lackierung.


----------



## zingel (26. September 2010)

was wiegen diese Lobster Lite Rahmen denn so?

hab hier nen alten Bontrager Rahmen mit 1770g und hab mich gefragt, ob das normal ist?


----------



## ZeFlo (26. September 2010)

mein bontrager rl in L wiegt inkl. klemme, sockeln/schrauben, acsd 1870gr.
der lobster in gleicher grösse 1890gr

ciao
flo


----------



## Spaltinho (26. September 2010)

Mein Lobster wiegt 1863g. Eigentlich wäre er durch die kleinere Rahmengröße noch leichter. Allerdings hat er einige Schichten grauen und zwei Schichten Klarlack bekommen, was ihn im Vergleich zum Ausgangsgewicht rund 60-70g schwerer gemacht hat.


----------



## Pimper (30. September 2010)

Was ist das für eine Gabel am Lobster ? Und weißt du zufällig was die wiegt ?


----------



## Spaltinho (30. September 2010)

Ja,inklusive Lackierung und 20cm Schaft 710 Gramm. 
Gebrutzelt von Wiesmann.


----------



## .nOx (6. Oktober 2010)

Hi,
kann mir hier jemand einen "modernen" Rahmen, mit schlichtem Design zu einem guten Preis nennen?

gruß


----------



## Jesus Freak (6. Oktober 2010)

On One Inbred naja hat n Monostay Hinterbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RealNBK (6. Oktober 2010)

na ja, ich kenn jetzt kein exaktes gewicht, aber der war doch wirklich extrem schwer, oder?
aber was günstiges mit federgabelgeometrie und unter 2000gramm incl lack will mir aich nicht einfallen.


----------



## onkel_doc (7. Oktober 2010)

Wie siehts bei radon aus??? Vielleicht gibt es den stahlrahmen einzell?? Weiss nicht wie teuer er ist.


----------



## Jesus Freak (7. Oktober 2010)

Gute Idee! Radon made by Agresti, zur Not komplett kaufen und nach Wunsch umbauen. Günstiger wird man nicht an einen Made-in-Germany Rahmen kommen im moment.


----------



## RealNBK (7. Oktober 2010)

weiß denn wer wie schwer der rahmen ist. kann nichts exaktes zum rohrsatz finden


----------



## jaja (7. Oktober 2010)

RealNBK schrieb:


> weiß denn wer wie schwer der rahmen ist. kann nichts exaktes zum rohrsatz finden



Meines Wissens war der zumindest teilweise aus Columbus Life und wiegt damit in einer mittleren Größe um 1800g.


----------



## memphis35 (7. Oktober 2010)

Günstig währe der http://www.gigabike.de/frame.php?Ma...&lay1=11&lay2=1&lay3=0&lay4=&prodid=600001450

Mfg  35


----------



## cone-A (7. Oktober 2010)

Gibt es schon einige Freds. Gut und günstig:

Sobre Multi: http://sobre-bikes.com/multi.html
Sanderson Breath: http://sobre-bikes.com/multi.html
Soma Groove: http://somafab.com/groove.html

Gruß cone-A


----------



## Pimper (7. Oktober 2010)

Interessante Links.

Das Soma gefällt mir gut. Dürfte nur nicht so leicht sein an eins ranzukommen. Krass ist wie unterschiedlich die Geometrien zwischen den genannten Bikes ausfallen !

Den Gigabike Rahmen kannte ich auch schon. Dass der Sitzwinkel flacher ist als der Lenkwinkel finde ich zumindest .....sagen wir.... gewöhnungedürftig.


----------



## onkel_doc (7. Oktober 2010)

Radon Rahmen wiegt knapp unter 1800g. Wird von agrsti geschweisst.
Sobre hab ich mir auch schon angeschaut. Gewicht aber nicht so gut wie radon. Dafür der Preis top.

Darum hab ich mir einen bruzzeln lassen. Mein winterprojekt.
Hier mal den rohbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordpol (7. Oktober 2010)

das die Radon Rahmen von Agresti sind ist bekannt. 
Aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, das die Materialien bei den Radon Rahmen nicht in jedem Punkt dem entsprechen, als bei den Original Agresti Rahmen die er selbst vertreibt.


----------



## Pimper (7. Oktober 2010)

@onkel doc

Daran hab ich auch schon gedacht. Hab' auch schon im CAD nen Rahmen, so wie ich ihn haben will. Allerdings kommt das Soma schon verdammt nah an das was ich will. Also will ich mir den Aufwand sparen wenn ich für 400 Dollar etwas kriegen kann, mit dem ich zu 99% zufrieden bin.


Wo hast du deinen schweißen lassen ?


----------



## onkel_doc (7. Oktober 2010)

Das musst du dir schon gut überlegen. Meiner ist 650.- euro. Wird alles absolut von hand gemacht. Alles speziell auf mich abgestimmt.
Bin ihm tausenmal dankbar für diesen zug von ihm.
Der name kann ich im moment noch nicht bekannt geben...leider. Werde ihn dann mal fragen ob ichs darf. 
Er wohnt in deutschland und betreibt dies mehr als hobby als um profit zu machen. ICh warte nun seit ca 4 monaten. Werde meinen rahmen dann hoffentlich im november holen und aufbauen.
Gewicht sollte dann bei 9-9,5kg werden. Rahmengewicht wird ca 1800g sein.


----------



## helmet (10. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
hier mein Dekerf Team ST. Wer Interesse am Rahmen hat, bitte melden. Ich werde meine Sammlung reduzieren, da ich umziehen werde. Es ist ein 18,5" von 1999, der vor ein paar Jahren von Chris Dekerf auf Disc only umgebaut und neu lackiert wurde. Dabei wurde auch die Stahl-Titan Stelle verstärkt. Chris hat mir versichert, daß es nach der Verstärkung keinerlei Probleme mehr mit den Rahmen gab. Er hat wohl auch alle, die im Umlauf sind, bereits verstärkt.
Das Dekerf ist das beste Softtail, das ich unterm Hintern hatte, wirklich sehr effektiv! Ich hatte auch schon andere Softtails, unter anderem aus Steamboat Springs, ebenfalls super, aber das Dekerf funktioniert mit meinen 72-75kg am besten.
Der Rahmen hat ein paar Gebrauchsspuren, aber nicht Wildes. Er sieht noch richtig gut aus.
Es folgen noch zwei weitere Rahmen...


----------



## helmet (10. Oktober 2010)

Hier noch ein sehr schönes Breezer mit Indy Gabel, auch ein 18,5". 
Und noch ein Paduano Pilato Rahmen aus Columbus Ultrafoco Geröhr.

Rahmenhöhe Mitte - Mitte 37cm, Mitte - Ende 41,7cm


----------



## helmet (10. Oktober 2010)

Noch zwei Bilder.



Gruß.

*[edith meint] nö, hier galerie kein verkaufsfaden, wenn du was verkaufen willst -> bikemarkt 

ciao
ZeFlo  [/edith]*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## helmet (10. Oktober 2010)

Ich dachte, das wäre ok, da sich hier ja die Interessenten tummeln. Und der Bikemarkt ist ja etwas umständlich geworden.. 

Wat nu?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (10. Oktober 2010)

Grünen Haken beantragen, Galerie sauberhalten?


----------



## ZeFlo (11. Oktober 2010)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Grünen Haken beantragen, Galerie sauberhalten?



genau! das ist der weg.

alternativ bietet sich im classic forum der basar an, hier gilt aber preisauszeichnungspflicht.


ciao
flo


----------



## msony (17. Oktober 2010)

Mein Stahl Hardtail


----------



## Tyler1977 (17. Oktober 2010)

Ja, die Rockys waren früher einfach schön!


----------



## RealNBK (18. Oktober 2010)

Vorbei die Zeit der institutionellen Eleganzschmiede. Jetzt gibts nurnoch Warzen-hängebauchscweine aus dem verstrahlten Weltall.


----------



## Don Trailo (18. Oktober 2010)

realnbk schrieb:


> vorbei die zeit der institutionellen eleganzschmiede. Jetzt gibts nurnoch warzen-hängebauchscweine aus dem verstrahlten weltall.


und genau sowas wollen wir hier nicht sehen


----------



## corfrimor (18. Oktober 2010)

Naja, hier natürlich nicht. 

Aber ich muß gestehen, daß ich das Carbon-Vertex auch nicht schlecht finde. Zwar nicht so elegant wie ein filigraner Stahlrahmen, aber trotzdem ganz hübsch.


----------



## nopain-nogain (18. Oktober 2010)

ich finde beim vertex (wie auch beim zaskar) haette einfach ein neuer namen her muessen.
man kann/darf/soll diese namen nicht auf einen carbon rahmen kleben.
ich fidne beide rahmen voll geil, aber der name passt net, punkt aus!


----------



## Tyler1977 (18. Oktober 2010)

Ne, pack mal lieber noch jemand ein paar alte Blizzard Fotos aus oder vom Anniversary in rot-weiß...

Mal was zum Thema, 650b von Rody:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RealNBK (18. Oktober 2010)

Wollte nur mal kurz auf den unübersehbaren Unterschied der ästhetik hinweisen.

Hier mal ein Beispiel wie es hübsch, steif, und Modern aussehen kann:






Was der wohl wiegen mag?


----------



## tho.mas (18. Oktober 2010)

RealNBK schrieb:


> Wollte nur mal kurz auf den unübersehbaren Unterschied der ästhetik hinweisen.
> 
> Hier mal ein Beispiel wie es hübsch, steif, und Modern aussehen kann:
> 
> ...


Da er in der Luft schwebt, kann er nicht viel wiegen. Auf der Waage vermutlich Minusgramm.


----------



## Tyler1977 (18. Oktober 2010)

http://sanderson-cycles.com/content/sanderson-life

ca. 2,09kg in 18 Zoll.


----------



## Pimper (18. Oktober 2010)

Ich finde bei den Sandersons verträgt sich morderne Geometrie und das Urgestein Stahl als Rahmenmaterial eben gerade nicht.

Aber für Leute die genau diese Kreuzung suchen ist Sanderson wahrscheinlich ein Volltreffer.Ansonsten sind die Details supergut gelungen...

Wurde eigentlich schon der Vogel erwähnt ?

http://www.vogel-rahmenbau.de/rahmen 4.htm

http://www.vogel-rahmenbau.de/rahmen 8.htm


----------



## RealNBK (18. Oktober 2010)

Pimper schrieb:


> Ich finde bei den Sandersons verträgt sich morderne Geometrie und das Urgestein Stahl als Rahmenmaterial eben gerade nicht.



Warum? Es ist jetzt nicht ultralang und nicht extrem steil von den Winkeln her, nichts außergewöhnliches. Das kommt von der Insel, da fährt man entspannt und mit fetten Reifen. Also das was ich mir unter einem Touren-Hardtail verstehe.
Ich finde das Steuerrohr interessant, würde es aber gerne mal mit einem verbauten Chris King oder ähnlich rundem sehen. Wenn durch diese ausrundung ein hässlicher Spalt entsteht wäre das sehr schade.
Für den Preis geht das Gewicht, sofern es mit Lack, ist auch ok.


----------



## mete (18. Oktober 2010)

Das Steuerrohr sieht ehrlich gesagt nach irgendwas integriertem aus...der Durchmesser scheint mir etwas groß für ein Standard 1 1/8"-Rohr.


----------



## RealNBK (18. Oktober 2010)

Nee, das ist nicht integriert. Hab ich aber auch zuerst gefacht.
Siehe hier:


----------



## mete (19. Oktober 2010)

RealNBK schrieb:


> Nee, das ist nicht integriert. Hab ich aber auch zuerst gefacht.
> Siehe hier:



Das Bild habe ich auch gefunden...sieht mir aber nach einem anderen Steuerrohr/ Modell aus, das ist viel schlanker.


----------



## olli (20. Oktober 2010)

Los, schlagt mich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xc-mtb (20. Oktober 2010)

olli schrieb:


> Los, schlagt mich!



Der Rahmen ist schön, den Aufbau kann man sicherlich schöner und sportlicher machen. Wenn du so aber gut fahren kannst ist es richtig.


----------



## ZeFlo (21. Oktober 2010)

olli, der ist zu klein für dich.
stilsicher wie immer aufgebaut 

was soll er kosten?

ciao
flo


----------



## versus (21. Oktober 2010)

ZeFlo schrieb:


> olli, der ist zu klein für dich.
> stilsicher wie immer aufgebaut
> 
> was soll er kosten?
> ...



350, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## olli (21. Oktober 2010)

versus schrieb:


> 350, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


Gutes Gedächtnis.


----------



## corfrimor (21. Oktober 2010)

Hat keine Discaufnahme, oder? Wie groß ist er denn?


----------



## berlin-mtbler (21. Oktober 2010)

olli schrieb:


> Los, schlagt mich!



Denke olli hat nur noch 29er. 

Ist doch ein 26er, oder?! 

Optisch stören mich die nicht-schwarzen Felgen, die nicht-schwarze HS und die nicht-schwarze Kurbel. Sonst ganz hübsch das Rad ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (21. Oktober 2010)

Dann aber bitte auch schwarze Naben.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (21. Oktober 2010)

genau, war aber implizit gemeint. 

ebenso wie schwarze speichen. also komplett schwarze laufräder. 

und wenn wir schon bei kleinigkeiten sind, dann auch noch einen vorbau der exakt parallel zum oberrohr verläuft.



olli schrieb:


> Los, schlagt mich!


Deinem Angebot wird nicht entsprochen: Wir sind doch ganz friedlich 


... aber bißchen meckern darf man noch.


----------



## Blumenhummer (21. Oktober 2010)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> also komplett schwarze laufräder.





Schwarze Kabelbinder - oder noch besser der Verzicht auf derartiges Zeug - wären auch noch fein...


----------



## berlin-mtbler (21. Oktober 2010)

Stimmt. 

Besser wäre noch ne 'aufklappende' Bremskabelbefestigung zum Einschrauben für die HS oder.

350 ist aber für ein Paduano sicher ein faires Angebot.


----------



## Pimper (22. Oktober 2010)

> Los, schlagt mich!



Ok, wenn du's so brauchst, dann woll'n wir doch mal:

- Kabelbinder am Oberrohr: Abslutes No-Go !
- Kettenblatt und Kurbel: Hochverrat !
- Vorderrad bzw. Vorderradnabe: Verschandelung von Kulturgut !
- Flite im Retro-Look an einem Paduano: Tatbestand der Verhöhnung !
- Rizer Bar am Stahlhardtail: Mißbrauch von Kulturschätzen !

Macht zusammen 248 Jahre ....die Bikes der Community-Mitglieder putzen.


Nicht ganz ernst zunehmende Grüße
;-)


----------



## Nordpol (23. Oktober 2010)

Hier mal was altes neues...
Frisch gepulvert 2010g, nicht wirklich leicht, aber auch nicht super schwer. Und scheeen ist er geworden.


----------



## zingel (23. Oktober 2010)

falls jemand daraus wieder ein MTB machen möchte...

http://www.twentyniner.ch/phpbb3/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=2818


----------



## shutupandride (28. Oktober 2010)

kritische geister werden einwenden, daß das hier doch der stahlthread ist,
und nicht 19 jahre alte gurken gezeigt werden sollten...
ich aber sage: das rad geht ab wie ein schnitzel!!!


----------



## berlin-mtbler (29. Oktober 2010)

@shutupandride
Zwar Old School, aber ein Kunstwerk.  Definitiv.


----------



## shutupandride (30. Oktober 2010)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> @shutupandride
> Zwar Old School, aber ein Kunstwerk.  Definitiv.


thanks, berlin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (31. Oktober 2010)

???


----------



## singlestoph (31. Oktober 2010)

!


----------



## singlestoph (31. Oktober 2010)




----------



## aggressor2 (31. Oktober 2010)

mmhhhh....classicmist


----------



## aggressor2 (31. Oktober 2010)

mmhhh...classicmist mit litespeed vorbau fetzt.


----------



## cluso (31. Oktober 2010)

singlestoph schrieb:


> ???


----------



## RealNBK (31. Oktober 2010)

Verdasmmt, alle Bikes auf dieser Seite sind der Hammer. Besonders das Serotta. Technisch top, sehr gute Ausstatung und unaufdringlich schlichte aber deutliche Optik.


----------



## Jaypeare (31. Oktober 2010)

RealNBK schrieb:


> Verdasmmt, alle Bikes auf dieser Seite sind ...



... in erster Linie technisch veraltet. *duck*


----------



## enweh (31. Oktober 2010)

Aber alle aus 'ner goldenen Zeit ;]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (31. Oktober 2010)

RealNBK schrieb:


> Verdasmmt, alle Bikes auf dieser Seite sind der Hammer. Besonders das Serotta. Technisch top, sehr gute Ausstatung und unaufdringlich schlichte aber deutliche Optik.



nöp. das etto is jetz offiziell das hässlichste rad in kategorie b beim classicschönheitswettbewerb!


----------



## j.ö.r.g (31. Oktober 2010)

noch eins von damals ...
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/690059


----------



## RealNBK (31. Oktober 2010)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> nöp. das etto is jetz offiziell das hässlichste rad in kategorie b beim classicschönheitswettbewerb!



Ok, es ist wirklich seht gebraucht und der Kettenspanner ist ultra hässlich. Aber, wenn man vom optischen Zustand und dem Antrieb absieht, gefällt mir echt gut. Ist ein toller Rahmen in stückweise fragwürdigem Aufbau.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (1. November 2010)

Finde das SEROTTA von Singlestoph extrem schick 

Und das Ritchey P21 ist auch nicht ohne. 

Wenn J.Ö.R.G jetzt noch sein Serotta hier gezeigt hätte, hätte es besser zu den superschönen Serotta's von Singlestoph und shutupandride gepaßt.



shutupandride schrieb:


>





singlestoph schrieb:


> ???


----------



## shutupandride (1. November 2010)

wo wir schon mal bei alten kübeln sind, hier ein nachkriegs-cyclocross-rennen.
und die teilnehmer sehen -im gegensatz zu vielen heutigen rennen- aus,
als ob sie einen heidenspass hätten.
ach, gute alte zeit...
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H9_Fs1QtsOY&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube        - 1950 Cyclocross Race.mp4[/nomedia]


----------



## aggressor2 (1. November 2010)

shutupandride schrieb:


> wo wir schon mal bei alten kübeln sind, hier ein nachkriegs-cyclocross-rennen.
> und die teilnehmer sehen -im gegensatz zu vielen heutigen rennen- aus,
> als ob sie einen heidenspass hätten.
> ach, gute alte zeit...
> YouTube        - 1950 Cyclocross Race.mp4



und viele fahren nur einen gang!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## j.ö.r.g (1. November 2010)

jetzt ok?

;-)


----------



## singlestoph (1. November 2010)

damals hatte ich den jörg auch mal getroffen irgendwo an einem 1500hm anstieg ....

ichmussmal bilderchen scannen

zwar mit ner komischen überdämpften frm gabel und weniger buntmetall und geradem lenker


----------



## j.ö.r.g (1. November 2010)

... stimmt, damals 2002 oder 2003 am frühen Sonntag Nachmittag bei 46,165164°N/7,469705°E

Da sollte man mal wieder mitmachen.


----------



## olli (7. November 2010)

Hab das Paduano mal ein wenig aufgehübscht - vor allem der Wechsel von Gabel, Sattel und Griffen ist imho ein Gewinn. Laufräder und Kurbel müßte man noch ändern (Compact 32/42) und einen UW sowie einen zweiten Schalthebel montieren, dann wäre es eine geile Feile.

Allerdings wäre das zuviel Arbeit, denn die Verkaufsabsichten bestehen weiterhin, da ich in meinem Alter lieber auf einem 29er mit Lenkerüberhöhung als auf einem 26er mit Sattelüberhöhung sitze. Das habe ich auf den ersten Metern schon gemerkt.


----------



## RealNBK (7. November 2010)

Wenn das deine fertige Sitzposition ist wundert es mich nicht wenn du darauf nicht bequem lange sitzen kannst. Aber bei dem Aufbau würde es mir auch nicht ans Herz wachsen wollen auch wenn der rahmen sehr schick ist.


----------



## shutupandride (7. November 2010)

innovative kabelverlegung


----------



## Sahnie (7. November 2010)

Die Sitzhaltung wird ähnlich der von Boardman beim Superman sein. Aber einen 56er Schnitt muss man dann schon bringen...


----------



## Pimper (8. November 2010)

Also so schlimm find ich die Überhöhung nicht... Vielleicht täuscht das Foto, aber bis 10 cm Sattelüberhöhung waren (zumindest damals) nicht unüblich. 

Auf dem Foto sieht das eher nach weniger aus..


----------



## enweh (8. November 2010)

Geht ja weniger um die undramatische Sattelüberhöhung, als um die - in Relation zur Sattelhöhe - wohl äußerst gestreckte Oberkörperposition.


----------



## Sahnie (8. November 2010)

Zur Verdeutlichung:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pimper (9. November 2010)

> Geht ja weniger um die undramatische Sattelüberhöhung, als um die - in Relation zur Sattelhöhe - wohl äußerst gestreckte Oberkörperposition.



Achso.

Naja... auch das war nicht unüblich. Vorbauten gingen ja erst ab 130 mm los.^^  Alles darunter galt als Senioren-Vorbau .

Aber vielleicht hat er ja kurze Beine und einen langen Oberkörper. Ansonsten: Fotos können bestialisch täuschen...


----------



## onkel_doc (10. November 2010)

Mein neues in roh.





Mit hier mit farbe.





Die meisten teile sind schon da. Jetzt muss der rahmen nur noch bei mir sein, dann gehts los mit dem aufbau.


----------



## corfrimor (10. November 2010)

Schönes Teil und nettes Wortspiel  Bin gespannt auf den Aufbau!

Btw., ist das Pulver oder Lack? Und hast Du den Rahmen vorher phosphatieren lassen?

Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## onkel_doc (10. November 2010)

Hallo
Der rahmen wurde 2fach gepulvert. Ja er wurde auch phosphatiert und behandelt. Ich hoffe doch er hält ne weile

Ja, der name ist schon cool. Ist mir auch doch selbst eingefallen.

Wrde sobald als möglich weitere hübsche fotos reinstellen.

gruss der onkel



corfrimor schrieb:


> Schönes Teil und nettes Wortspiel  Bin gespannt auf den Aufbau!
> 
> Btw., ist das Pulver oder Lack? Und hast Du den Rahmen vorher phosphatieren lassen?
> 
> ...


----------



## JDEM (10. November 2010)

Ich poste hier mal mein Scapin, ist echt nen Klasse Teil, aber momentan weiß ich nicht recht was ich damit anfangen soll.
Fahre momentan lieber mein Allmountain Bike und das Scapin kommt viel zu kurz. 
Überleg es ernsthaft zu verkaufen oder anders aufzubauen







(Bild ist schon ein wenig älter und nicht so dekorativ)


----------



## onkel_doc (10. November 2010)

Hallooooo??? So was schönes muss doch gefahren werden. Jetzt kommt die nasse jahreszeit...da kann man doch sowas genügend ausführen.
Wäre doch zu schade für den schönen rahmen. Ok, eventuell die schaltung mal komplett erneuern und ne hübsche schwarze gabel...eventuell auf starr umbauen und einfach zweischendurch damit spass haben.
Hast du keine hausrunde nach der arbeit als training??? dafür wärs doch auch gut. 
Wenn du es verkaufst wirst du es sicher mal bereuen.


----------



## enweh (10. November 2010)

Für den Weg zum Bäcker reicht es allemal.


----------



## Splatter666 (10. November 2010)

Moin!

Das ganze Schaltgelumpe ab und nen Singlespeeder draus machen 

Ciao, Splat


----------



## aggressor2 (11. November 2010)

Splatter666 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Das ganze Schaltgelumpe ab und nen Singlespeeder draus machen
> 
> Ciao, Splat



feine idee. ne schwarze eno rein und ab gehts. das wär was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RealNBK (11. November 2010)

Warum sollte man einen so tollen rahmen zum Singlespeeder Verkrüppeln. nicht das ich was dagegen hätte, aber das Teil ist Super und mit anderen Reifen und Besseren Kettenblättern würde ich es unentwegt durch den schlamm treten. Ist ja auch schnell wieder sauber gemacht.


----------



## enweh (11. November 2010)




----------



## Matze. (11. November 2010)

> Wenn du es verkaufst wirst du es sicher mal bereuen.





Warum das denn wenn wieder mal Lust aufkommt nach einem HT dann kann man doch wieder eines kaufen

Ich würde es verkaufen.


----------



## corfrimor (11. November 2010)

Niemals würde ich das Scapin verkaufen! Ich würde eher 'ne Starrgabel rein machen. Dann hat man 'nen spürbaren Unterschied zwischen der Komfortschaukel und dem leichten Starrbike für schnelle Runden. 



onkel_doc schrieb:


> Jetzt kommt die nasse jahreszeit...da kann man doch sowas genügend ausführen.



@onkel_doc & @ all

Wie ist das denn mit Stahlrahmen bei dem Dreckswetter so mit Rost? Ich hab' gestern wieder im totalen Siff trainiert, allerdings mit einem Alurahmen. Macht das nichts? Schützt eine Phosphatierung / Rostschutzbehandlung zuverlässig das Rahmeninnere?

Ich hätte eigentlich gedacht, daß gerade die "nasse Jahreszeit" für Stahlrahmen ein Problem darstellt.

(Ich frage aus gegebenem Anlaß.)

Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## aggressor2 (11. November 2010)

RealNBK schrieb:


> Warum sollte man einen so tollen rahmen zum Singlespeeder Verkrüppeln. nicht das ich was dagegen hätte, aber das Teil ist Super und mit anderen Reifen und Besseren Kettenblättern würde ich es unentwegt durch den schlamm treten. Ist ja auch schnell wieder sauber gemacht.



weil das manchen leuten mehr spass macht.


----------



## Catsoft (11. November 2010)

RealNBK schrieb:


> Warum sollte man einen so tollen rahmen zum Singlespeeder Verkrüppeln. nicht das ich was dagegen hätte, aber das Teil ist Super und mit anderen Reifen und Besseren Kettenblättern würde ich es unentwegt durch den schlamm treten. Ist ja auch schnell wieder sauber gemacht.



Weil weniger kaputtgehen kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (11. November 2010)

Ich habe bis diesen jahres ein rocky mountain Hammer race gefahren. Jahrgang war 1998. Und glaub mir, ich hab es die ersten 5 jahre fast jaden tag bei jedem wetter bewegt...absolut kein rost. Das einzige was die zeit überdauert hat ist der rahmen...der rest wurde etliche male ausgetauscht.

Das teil sieht immernoch supi aus. Habe es gerade einem guten freund verkauft, da ich ja jetzt was neues aufbaue.

Ich beruehe den verkauf sicher noch aber es bleibt ja in guten händen.

Das Scapin muss einfach gefahren werden. Ob SS,starr oder geschalten...egal aber fahr es. Ansonsten gibt es hier sicher potente käufer dafür. Wie gross ist der rahmen???










corfrimor schrieb:


> Niemals würde ich das Scapin verkaufen! Ich würde eher 'ne Starrgabel rein machen. Dann hat man 'nen spürbaren Unterschied zwischen der Komfortschaukel und dem leichten Starrbike für schnelle Runden.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Don Trailo (11. November 2010)

*steelecht*
* genial *
meine stahlräder bin ich jahrelang gefahren und null rost( habe sie aber immer auch inwendig behandeln lassen)


----------



## cone-A (11. November 2010)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Wie ist das denn mit Stahlrahmen bei dem Dreckswetter so mit Rost? Ich hab' gestern wieder im totalen Siff trainiert, allerdings mit einem Alurahmen. Macht das nichts? Schützt eine Phosphatierung / Rostschutzbehandlung zuverlässig das Rahmeninnere?
> 
> Ich hätte eigentlich gedacht, daß gerade die "nasse Jahreszeit" für Stahlrahmen ein Problem darstellt.
> 
> ...



Was ist denn der gegebene Anlaß? Also meine Stahlbikes wurden auch durch den Winter gescheucht und hatten immer Rost. Der war aber nur oberflächlich. Eine Durchrostung habe ich noch nie gesehen...

Und dabei habe ich die Bikes noch nicht einmal konserviert.

Gruß cone-A


----------



## onkel_doc (11. November 2010)

Danke für die blumen bis jetzt. Ja, der name müsste cult werden...soll ich ihn schützen lassen???

Don:
Wie wärs mal mit einem steeltreffen in der schweiz??? Hab euer TI treffen mitverfolgt...coole bilder.



Don Trailo schrieb:


> *steelecht*
> * genial *
> meine stahlräder bin ich jahrelang gefahren und null rost( habe sie aber immer auch inwendig behandeln lassen)


----------



## onkel_doc (11. November 2010)

12 jahre alt und nichts von rost zu sehen. Nicht beim steuerrohr und auch nicht bei den ausfallenden. Steel is eben real.


----------



## onkel_doc (11. November 2010)

Bild vergessen




onkel_doc schrieb:


> 12 jahre alt und nichts von rost zu sehen. Nicht beim steuerrohr und auch nicht bei den ausfallenden. Steel is eben real.


----------



## Don Trailo (11. November 2010)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Danke für die blumen bis jetzt. Ja, der name müsste cult werden...soll ich ihn schützen lassen???
> 
> Don:
> Wie wärs mal mit einem steeltreffen in der schweiz??? Hab euer TI treffen mitverfolgt...coole bilder.


 
oh ein steeltreffen im schweizerlande
 das wäre auch ne idee fürs 2011  
auf deinen aufbau freue ich mich!
 und nebenbei
 kann man den solche rahmen bei die  bestellen??  oder war es ne einmalige einzelanfertigung?


----------



## ZeFlo (11. November 2010)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> oh ein steeltreffen im schweizerlande
> das wäre auch ne idee fürs 2011
> ...




flo


----------



## corfrimor (11. November 2010)

cone-A schrieb:


> Was ist denn der gegebene Anlaß?



Ich brauche einen neuen Rahmen (one for all) und schwanke nach langem Suchen zwischen 2 Extremen: Entweder wird es ein klassischer HT-Stahlrahmen von Bendixen; gefällt mir optisch wahnsinnig gut, hat Stil, klasse! 

Oder es wird ein modernes, leichtes Fully, und zwar entweder wieder ein Helius RC oder ein neues 2009er Stumpjumper S-Works FSR (Rahmen-Gabelset), für das ich ein mehr als attraktives Angebot vorliegen habe.

Auf ihre Art haben beide Extreme was für sich, aber beide auf einmal kann ich mir nicht leisten (und brauche ich auch nicht).


----------



## versus (11. November 2010)

dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RealNBK (11. November 2010)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Auf ihre Art haben beide Extreme was für sich, aber beide auf einmal kann ich mir nicht leisten (und brauche ich auch nicht).



Und dann fragst du im Stahl-thread was jetzt besser ist? 

Objektiv gesehen kommt es imemr nur darauf an welches Rad besser passt. Rein von der Geo und der Sitzposition. Bei Stahl lässt sich die Geo ja wählen wenn man auf custom geht. Beim Nicolai auch... Mist, auch keine Hilfe ne!?!


----------



## aggressor2 (11. November 2010)

RealNBK schrieb:


> Beim Nicolai auch... Mist, auch keine Hilfe ne!?!



also soweit ich weiß kostet jede abweichung von der 'serienversion' prinzipiell runde 600,- aufpreis.


----------



## onkel_doc (11. November 2010)

Ich werde mich dann mal darum kümmern um ein steeltreffen zu organisieren. Wie wärs im raume stans/Luzern? Oder im raume Solothurn. Wäre natürlich schon erst fürs 2011.

Ich müsste mal den ersteller meines rahmens fragen. Er macht das nebenbei. Werde ihn dann mal bei gelegenheit fragen ob er für andere noch kapazitäten hat. Ich habe ja schon 6 Monate gewartet bis er fertig geworden ist. Ich hoffe es hat sich auch gelohnt.






Don Trailo schrieb:


> oh ein steeltreffen im schweizerlande
> das wäre auch ne idee fürs 2011
> auf deinen aufbau freue ich mich!
> und nebenbei
> kann man den solche rahmen bei die bestellen??  oder war es ne einmalige einzelanfertigung?


----------



## corfrimor (11. November 2010)

RealNBK schrieb:


> Und dann fragst du im Stahl-thread was jetzt besser ist?



Nein, da ist eigentlich eh klar, was bei raus kommt  con-A hat halt nachgefragt und ich hab' geantwortet.

Sowohl beim Bendixen als auch beim Nicolai geht's um Maßgeos, daß ist nicht der Punkt.

Blöd nur: Das Stumpi paßt auch ohne Maßrahmen ziemlich gut ...

Noch blöder: Das 2010er Epic S-Works paßt noch besser ... und der verda**te Bikedealer hat ein wirklich sauverführerisches Angebot gemacht 

Sieht gerade so aus, als müßte der Stahlrahmen  nochmal warten


----------



## Jaypeare (11. November 2010)

Guter Kompromiss: Ein Stahl-Fully.


----------



## onkel_doc (11. November 2010)

Genau, stahlfully von nöll. gibt irgendwo eines im forum. Sieht noch gut aus dazu.
Hei, angebote habe ich schon viele gute bekommen. stahl fahren macht man nicht einfach so. stahlfahren lebt man. Da kann noch so ein gutes angebot kommen. Ich fahr immer stahl.

Wenn ich meines unterm a...sch habe dann fühl ich mich einfach mitendrin statt nur dabei. Der flex die hübsche graziele form ist wie ne hübsche schlanke frau;-)


----------



## corfrimor (11. November 2010)

Wenn schon ein Stahlfully, dann ein Wiesmann Koxinga  Ein geiles Teil!

Aaaber: Was die Performance und das Gewicht angeht, kommen die paar Stahlfullies, die es gibt,  nicht an moderne Fahrwerke, egal ob aus Alu oder Carbon, heran. 

Und ich bin bezüglich des Materials auch nicht wirklich dogmatisch, ich mache das nicht zu einem Teil meiner Lebensphilosophie  (auch wenn ich das in diesem Thread vielleicht nicht so offen sagen sollte ) Ich finde zwar auch, daß ein Hardtail aus Stahl an Eleganz und Stil kaum zu überbieten ist, aber es gibt schon auch noch andere schöne Räder und Materialien und vor allem kommt's beim Radsport auch ein wenig auf die Performance an.

Aber das geht jetzt zu sehr vom eigentlichen Thema ab, von daher: Bilder 

Viele Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## berlin-mtbler (11. November 2010)

Wie man sieht kann ein altes Stahlfully auch ganz gut aussehen 



olli schrieb:


> Einige Original-Bilder:



Welche alten Stahlfullies (auch Softtails usw.) kennt oder habt Ihr noch so ???


----------



## corfrimor (11. November 2010)

Würde ich nie bestreiten, falls das auf mich bezogen ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berlin-mtbler (11. November 2010)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Würde ich nie bestreiten, falls das auf mich bezogen ist



Neeeee, war nicht auf Dich bezogen, nur leider wohl mißverständlich ausgedrückt - sorry! 

Also her mit den Infos:


berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Welche alten Stahlfullies (auch Softtails usw.) kennt oder habt Ihr noch so ???



Dürfen natürlich auch neue sein ...


----------



## ZeFlo (12. November 2010)

wiesmänner im schnee, juchee!
koxinga c, lt (rackham), IV

ciao
flo


----------



## Blumenhummer (12. November 2010)

Schönes Bild, flo!

So ein Koxinga wäre schon noch eine feine Geschichte...


----------



## ZeFlo (12. November 2010)

ich könnte ev. (so er noch zu haben ist) 'nen koxinga V vermitteln. 

ciao
flo


----------



## Rolf (12. November 2010)

ZeFlo schrieb:


> ich könnte ev. (so er noch zu haben ist) 'nen koxinga V vermitteln.



Schick  Was ist das für eine RahmenGröße bzw. Geometrie (ist ja wohl ein MaßRahmen, oder ?)


----------



## RetroRider (12. November 2010)

38er-Blatt. Bereifung ist inzwischen RaceKing/HighRoller. Geht ab wie die Luzi, obwohl die Geometrie nicht übertrieben unbequem ist. Mit passendem Luftdruck eigentlich kaum Nachteile gegenüber Federgabel. Ich bin zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## koxingaV (12. November 2010)

Hier die Bilder des von ZeFlo erwähnten KoxingV

dazu gibt es 

- eine Tune Sattelstütze in Schwarz
- Salsa Sattelklemme
- Chris King Steuersatz


Oberrohr 580.5 (tatsächliche Rohrlänge)
Oberrohr effektiv 610 (wagerecht gemessen)
Sitzrohr bis Oberkannte 510
Sitzrohr bis Mitte Oberrohr 450
Kettenstrebe 430
Sitzwinkel 73.5
Lenkwinkel 70.5
Gabeleinbauhöhe um 470
Reifenfreiheit bis 2.35"
Dämpfer DT HRV 200 200mm

Möglich auch im Set mit einer Schwarzen Fox F100 RLC 2009

anfragen einfach per Mail an mich.


----------



## SingleLight (12. November 2010)

koxingaV schrieb:


> Oberrohr 610
> Oberrohr effektiv 580.5



 Vertauscht?


----------



## Jaypeare (12. November 2010)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Aaaber: Was die Performance und das Gewicht angeht, kommen die paar Stahlfullies, die es gibt,  nicht an moderne Fahrwerke, egal ob aus Alu oder Carbon, heran.



Da gibt es z.B. von Vicious Cycles das Groover mit Titus-Hinterbau und Reynolds 853 Rahmendreieck. Lecker Teilchen. Allerdings nicht ganz billig.


----------



## nebeljäger (12. November 2010)

versus schrieb:


> dabei!



auch dabei...

möglicherweise mit 2 stählernen zur auswahl....

die verhandlungen min meiner liebsten sind am laufen..


----------



## Jaypeare (12. November 2010)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> auch dabei...



Melde auch mal Interesse an, falls ein Konditionsallergiker auf neumodischem Taiwan-Stahl willkommen ist. Der letzte Bike-Urlaub im Schweizerländle hat Lust auf mehr gemacht.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (13. November 2010)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Da gibt es z.B. von Vicious Cycles das Groover mit Titus-Hinterbau und Reynolds 853 Rahmendreieck. Lecker Teilchen. Allerdings nicht ganz billig.



Interssantes Teil das Vicious Cycles Groover. 

Nachdem es aber die Fa. Titus wohl so nicht mehr geben wird, wird's wohl schwer mit Ersatzteilen usw. 

Wer kennt noch andere Stahlfullies/-softtails usw. - neu oder alt, egal?!


----------



## Jaypeare (13. November 2010)

Sycip Double Dribble mit Ventana-(Alu-)Hinterbau. Auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## nebeljäger (13. November 2010)

detto von Engin

edit: Wartezeit min. 1 Jahr! ;-)


----------



## Jesus Freak (13. November 2010)

G e i l

Es ist beruhigend, zu sehen, dass einige Firmen nicht nur schöne Rahmen bauen, sondern diese für Fotos auch geschmackvoll komplettieren. 
Kent Eriksen z.B. vermag das nicht zu tun, wenn ich mir die Homepage so anschaue.


----------



## Tomec 015 (13. November 2010)

hallo,
recht interessant was es bei den stahlfreak`s so zu lesen und zu sehen gibt!
onkel doc hat mir den weg gewiesen....hier mal was von mir....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (13. November 2010)

So, jetzt ist ja die katze aus dem sack. Jetzt wisst ihr von wem meine schönes grünes steelecht kommt. 

Hallo tomec habe den rahmen bekommen. alles bestens und keine schäden. Danke nochmals...jetzt hoff ich es klappt mit dem aufbau.

Meine frage jetzt an euch. Soll ich einen extra fred eröffnen für mein steelecht oder soll ich den aufbau hier kunttun??? Ich fang einfach mal an.




Tomec 015 schrieb:


> hallo,
> recht interessant was es bei den stahlfreak`s so zu lesen und zu sehen gibt!
> onkel doc hat mir den weg gewiesen....hier mal was von mir....


----------



## onkel_doc (13. November 2010)

Die meisten teile hab ich ja schon. Habe nicht soviel zeit um alles gleich an einem tag aufzubauen. Ist ja auch nicht so interessant.

Hier mal die ersten bilder: Kurbel, schaltwerk montiert und mal zur schau das hinterrad drauf.

Ja ja carbon auf steel das polarisiert ganz schön aber mein ziel ist 9,5kg und darunter. Hoffe es gefällt. Farben sind ja immer ansichtsache.

Steuersatz, bremsscheiben, sattelstütze und ein paar schräubchen sind noch unterwegs.

Bald gibt es neue bilder. Vergnügt euch mal mit diesen













sorry wenn die bilder nicht immer perfekt sind. Ich bin jemand der noch immer keine digikamera besitzt. Bikes sind mir wichtiger

Kettenblatschrauben werden noch durch rit eloxierte gewechselt.


----------



## maddda (13. November 2010)

Mehr...das is doch mal was tolles...Carbon mit Stahl kombiniert sieht iwe total geil aus


----------



## berlin-mtbler (14. November 2010)

@jaypeare  @nebeljäger
Danke für die Stahlfully-Hinweise. Kannte zwar beide Firmen, aber nicht diese Bikes. 

@oncel doc
Sorry, so schön der steelecht(e)-Stahlrahmen ist: Die Noir finde ich persönlich unpassend und das liegt nicht am Carbon.  Wuchtig von der Optik und mit vier KB-Schrauben wirkt auch ne Aerozine und die gäb's auch in grün  An Stahl finde ich aber generell meist ne schlankere Kurbel schicker.


----------



## Pimper (14. November 2010)

Das Wortspiel "steelecht" find ich klasse !




> An Stahl finde ich aber generell meist ne schlankere Kurbel schicker.



Ja, mein Geschmack geht auch eher in Richtung schlank, was Kurbeln am Stahl-Hardtail angehen. Am besten so Salzstangen wie Tune (falls es das Budget zulässt) oder ältere Vierkant-Codas...


----------



## -odi- (14. November 2010)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Wer kennt noch andere Stahlfullies/-softtails usw. - neu oder alt, egal?!





SyCip


----------



## onkel_doc (14. November 2010)

Ja, das budget ist nicht ausser acht zu lassen. Ich wollte eber eben nicht gerade alles im salzstangenlook haben. Ein zwischending von stahl und carbon gefällt mir super. Geschmäcker sind verschieden, darum gibt es so wunderschöne teile hier im fred. Ansonsten würden ja immer alles gleich aussehen. Nicht falsch verstehen die kritik an meinem projekt üben..finde das gut so. Muss schon auch sein.
Das gibt auchu neue anregungen.

quote=Pimper;7751664]Das Wortspiel "steelecht" find ich klasse !




Ja, mein Geschmack geht auch eher in Richtung schlank, was Kurbeln am Stahl-Hardtail angehen. Am besten so Salzstangen wie Tune (falls es das Budget zulässt) oder ältere Vierkant-Codas...[/quote]


----------



## panzer-oddo (14. November 2010)

@onkel_doc
das ist ein sehr schickes Projekt Kannst du evtl. den Rahmen mal ein bisschen beschreiben, Rohrsatz, Gewicht, Hersteller?

Die Noir hast ja schon, eine Alternative in schlank und schwarz wäre eine  Rotor Agilis, zumal die schon etwas Rot mitbringt...


----------



## onkel_doc (15. November 2010)

Panzer oddo:
Der rahmen hat mir tomec_015 (einige beiträge weiter oben)geschweisst. Alles technischen fragen kann ihm stellen. Name des herstellers steht auf dem rahmen (giesemann). Habe mich ennfach mal mit ihm in verbindung gesetzt und wir haben über alles direkt gesprochen: abmessungen rohrsatz farbe geometrie sattelrohrdurchmesser bremsaufnahme...Gewicht ist knapp 1890g.
Preis: darüber sag ich nur was persönlich.

Ja, die agilus wär auch was gewesen aber die noir hatte ich eben noch zu hause und find passt schon gut. Werde nur kleine details in rot platzieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (16. November 2010)

Und weiter gehts mit dem aufbau
Hab mal räder,gabel,bremsen,sattelstütze (kommt noch ne andere),sattel,vorbau/lenker (kommt auch noch was anderes) provisorisch montiert. Natürlich könnte ich euch jetzt ein foto von der totalen zeigen...möchte ich aber noch nicht. Gibts dann wenns fertig ist. Sorry für die schlechten bilder,aber man muss es ja auch nur erahnen wies aussehen könnte...spannung und so.













Habe mich für den X-gen entschieden damit alles von sram ist. Leider sackschwer aber hoff mal er funktioniert sonst wird gewechselt.





So, das wärs mal für heute. Es kommt bald die neue sattelstütze,steuersatz,bremsscheiben und schrauben in rot und schwarz-ti.

grüsse onkeldoc


----------



## Catsoft (18. November 2010)

Moin!

Hat jemand nähere Infos? http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=3758

Robert


----------



## nebeljäger (19. November 2010)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Hat jemand nähere Infos? http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=3758
> 
> Robert



ohhhh lang ists her....die Dinger gefielen mir schon immer...

mhmmm das wär doch was für ....






da würd ich mich fast zu einem CK Inset überreden lassen...


----------



## Don Trailo (19. November 2010)

CK Inset 
Sieht bei Mawis,  Form etc auch ganz gut aus
Mir gefällt  es unterdessen


----------



## corfrimor (19. November 2010)

Die unlackierte Version! 


Ein Traum! 

Ist der Rahmen zumindest klar lackiert? Oder wie geht das?


----------



## Blumenhummer (19. November 2010)

Handelt es sich bei Itech nicht um einen Anbieter aus dem Eishockeybereich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (19. November 2010)

boar! der "nackte" ein traum!


----------



## Blumenhummer (19. November 2010)

Aber hallo. Und das für EUR 800,-...

Ob es wohl auch eine Version ohne die "curved seatstays" gibt?


----------



## mete (19. November 2010)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Aber hallo. Und das für EUR 800,-...



Das erklärt sich eventuell darin, dass der verwendete Rohrsatz nicht mehr ganz dem state of the art entspricht. Der Rahmen wiegt wahrscheinlich weit über 2kg. Schön ist er dennoch, keine Frage.


----------



## onkel_doc (19. November 2010)

Schöner rahmen aber eben....das gewicht. Ansonsten hät ich mir sowas gegönnt. Bin ja aber auch mit meinem neuen bis jetzt zufrieden...auch was der preis betrifft. 

Der aufbau geht voran...gestern ist der vorbau eingetroffen.

Warte jetzt noch auf den steuersatz,dann gehts schnell voran. Dann kann ich endlich die gabel,lenker,vorbau bremsen,schaltung,griffe montieren. Kette ist auch noch unterwegs...dura ace.


----------



## ZeFlo (19. November 2010)

... öhm ...
der toyo ist imho nur scheusslich. 

steuerrohr und hinterbau mit den an grauslichkeit kaum zu überbietenden ausfallern sind 'ne zumutung, der hinterbau in den kleineren grössen dank der one-size-fits-all ausfaller auch statisch 'nen witz.
nur wunderschön löten/schweissen ist halt 'nen bisschen zu wenig. 


flo


----------



## mete (19. November 2010)

ZeFlo schrieb:


> ... öhm ...
> der toyo ist imho nur scheusslich.
> 
> steuerrohr und hinterbau mit den an grauslichkeit kaum zu überbietenden ausfallern sind 'ne zumutung, der hinterbau in den kleineren grössen dank der one-size-fits-all ausfaller auch statisch 'nen witz.
> ...



Muss man mögen. ich finde, die Form hat was. Was mich stört ist, dass dieses verlängerte Sitzrohr einfach immer über das (zu kurze) Sitzrohr drübergestülpt wird und damit einen größeren Durchmesser hat. Das wurde mir damals auch so vorgeschlagen, ist aber m.E. hässlich und zweitens ist ein geringerer oder wenigstens identischer Durchmesser an der Stelle technisch wesentlich sinnvoller.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (19. November 2010)

Auch wenn mir der toyoRahmen nicht so sehr gefällt, aber für den Preis muß man erst mal einen ebenso verarbeiteten Rahmen finden.


----------



## Blumenhummer (19. November 2010)

ZeFlo schrieb:


> ... öhm ...



Da hat der flo nach meinem Empfinden wieder mal Recht. 

Auf den ersten Blick wirkt das unlackierte Exemplar irgendwie schon sehr reizvoll. Man darf aber halt nicht genauer hinschauen: Sitzrohr, Sitzstreben, Ausfallenden, Steuerrrohr (samt Gusset) - das ist alles nicht so wirklich hitverdächtig... 

Der Preis bleibt dennoch erstaunlich.


----------



## zingel (19. November 2010)

ich glaub mein ProCaliber ist auch von Toyo


----------



## shutupandride (19. November 2010)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Auch wenn mir der toyoRahmen nicht so sehr gefällt, aber für den Preis muß man erst mal einen ebenso verarbeiteten Rahmen finden.


dto., nicht nur wegen des preises.
würde independent oder sonstwas draufstehen und der rahmen 3000 öre kosten, wäre die anzahl der kritiker wohl weitaus kleiner (oder war irgendein racer anfang/mitte der 90er nicht heiß auf die ritcheys von toyo???).
auch glaub ich nicht dass der toyo wesentlich (oder für uns hobby-hanseln beim fahren merkbar) mehr wiegt, wie irgendein custom-zeug.
abgsehen von dem ins steuerrohr integrierten steuersatz und dem schnerpfel über dem oberrohr ist das doch ein klasse rahmen...
AMEN!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cookiedealer (19. November 2010)

Hallo,
finde die Stahl-MTB`s eig recht schick, find aber net wirklich Hersteller. Oben hatte irgend wer was gesagt vonwegen jemandem wÃ¼rde die bauen...
Was kosten generell Stahlrahmen und WO gibt es sie^^
gibts da was um die 200â¬ oder was ich sehr bezweifel auch gÃ¼nstige alternativen...


----------



## corfrimor (19. November 2010)

Custom für 200,- ist natürlich nicht drin und auch sonst sind zweihundert Stutz nicht gerade wahnsinnig viel. Aber schau doch mal hier: 

http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/FROOIN/on-one-inbred-frame

Ich finde den Rahmen klasse und wenn man mit dem Gewicht klarkommt, ist das 'ne echte Alternative.

Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## cookiedealer (19. November 2010)

Hmmm danke schonmal, das mit dem Preis war mir klar.... bin einfach en Schüler und hab net so viel Geld ;S
Der Rahmen kann auch raw sein mir egal, muss nix übergeiles sein find aber Stahl schöner bzw. filigraner^^


----------



## Tyler1977 (19. November 2010)

Dann machst du mit dem OnOne nichts verkehrt.
Schau alternativ mal bei pipedream Cycles, Cotic oder Singular Cycles.

Das Toyo finde ich nicht schlecht und den Preis sehr interessant.
Bevor hier das Bashing losgeht sollte man denke ich erstmal weitere Online Infos abwarten.
Scheint aktuell ja sonst kaum/keine Infos zu geben.


----------



## singlestoph (20. November 2010)

mete schrieb:


> Das erklärt sich eventuell darin, dass der verwendete Rohrsatz nicht mehr ganz dem state of the art entspricht. Der Rahmen wiegt wahrscheinlich weit über 2kg. Schön ist er dennoch, keine Frage.



wundert mich immer wieder wie man sowas aufgrund von einem bild , der angabe dass 4130 rohre verbaut werden schliessen kann

da steht jetzt aber auch noch da 0.9-0.6mm konifizierte rohre verbaut werden also wie bei columbus zona 
es steht auch nicht ob nur die hauptrohre oder was sonst
jenachdem wäre auch noch spannend was für steuerrohre und tretlager ....

beim 26" rahmen könnten also auch (ich schätze jetzt auch einfach mal) 1800-2000g schwer sein 


....

vielleicht in 23" rahmengrösse oder so, aber sowas stellt man auch nicht auf die waage um kataloggewichte ...... da baut man ein XS für sowas


----------



## aggressor2 (20. November 2010)

zingel schrieb:


> ich glaub mein ProCaliber ist auch von Toyo



mein bridgestone is auch made in japan. weiß wer, wer die alten bridgestone gelötet hat?


----------



## berlin-mtbler (20. November 2010)

laut shelDON wurden die in japan od. taiwan gefertigt: tig-geschweißte sind aus taiwan und gemuffte aus japan. deiner ist damit aus japan (wie man ja auch an deinem aufkleber sieht). 

rahmen wurden wohl von bridgestone selbst produziert.

mb1-3 wurden in japan gemacht, mb3's später auch in taiwan.

alle angaben ohne gewähr


----------



## aggressor2 (20. November 2010)

meiner is aus japan? mach sachen...






das is halt die frage. soweit ich das jetz mitgekriegt hab, is die fahrradmarke bridgestone aus den 90ern und ende 80ern ne amerikanische firma. dass die selber in japan ne fabrik gehabt haben sollten, die rahmen produziert hat, käme mir komisch vor.


----------



## singlestoph (20. November 2010)

und noch was

seit wann ist stahl in irgend einer art state of the art 
das ist doch wohl carbon und alu
und im vergleich zu F1 und Aerospace ist wohl das ganze fahrradzeux auch eher auf garagenbastelniveau
fahrräder von hand lackieren ???? wä?
überhaupt fahrrad fahren wos doch e-bikes und pedelecs und sogar mopeds mit dach gibt 
also bitte, 

das ganze fahrradzeux ist doch pure nostalgie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (20. November 2010)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> meiner is aus japan? mach sachen...
> 
> 
> 
> das is halt die frage. soweit ich das jetz mitgekriegt hab, is die fahrradmarke bridgestone aus den 90ern und ende 80ern ne amerikanische firma. dass die selber in japan ne fabrik gehabt haben sollten, die rahmen produziert hat, käme mir komisch vor.



ich zitier mal aus sheldons werken ...*[SIZE=+6]Bridgestone Bicycles[/SIZE]*

*Catalogue Archive 1985-1994*

*Bridgestone *

 Bridgestone is an enormous multinational company, one of the  largest tire companies in the world...*and a fairly small bicycle  company, with its own factory in Japan.  In the late 1980s and  early'90s, their U.S. bicycle division was run by Grant Petersen*, a  brilliant, talented and idiosyncratic designer.  ​heute macht Grant Peterson rivendell bicycle works

ciao
flo


----------



## Pimper (20. November 2010)

..^^

Cooler Link. Hab doch tatsächlich mein erstes MTB, das Bridgestone MB-5, von 1991 wiedergefunden..


----------



## berlin-mtbler (20. November 2010)

@agressor
lies noch mal bzw. hab ich doch deutlich geschrieben



berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> aus japan (wie man ja auch an deinem aufkleber sieht).





aggressor2 schrieb:


> meiner is aus japan? mach sachen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In USA war vllt. nur Vertrieb ?  Grant Petersen war U.S. Marketing Director der Bridgestone Radsparte. 



ZeFlo schrieb:


> *and a fairly small bicycle  company, with its own factory in Japan.
> flo*


*

Auf der englischsprachigen Wicccckipeeeeedia kannst Du nachlesen, daß Bridgestone wohl immer noch in Japan für andere Firmen produziert. 

Wo wurden denn die MB-0 Zip Rahmen gemacht ? Denn die sind ja nicht gemufft, aber " top of the line " der MB-Baureihe?*


----------



## shutupandride (20. November 2010)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Wo wurden denn die MB-0 Zip Rahmen gemacht ? Denn die sind ja nicht gemufft, aber " top of the line " der MB-Baureihe?


In the early '90s, the Taiwanese MB-0 (a.k.a. "MB-Zip") pushed the envelope of lightness for steel-framed mountain bikes. These top-of-the line bikes were amazingly light, but, unfortunately, a bit too light, and prone to frame failure if ridden hard off-road.


----------



## aggressor2 (20. November 2010)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> @agressor
> lies noch mal bzw. hab ich doch deutlich geschrieben



bevor du deinen beitrag 5000mal editiert hast, stand da was anderes.

und flo, danke.


----------



## ZeFlo (21. November 2010)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Auf der englischsprachigen Wicccckipeeeeedia kannst Du nachlesen, daß Bridgestone wohl immer noch in Japan für andere Firmen produziert.



bevor du mal wieder sinnentstellend zitierst wäre es sicher angebracht vorher die beiträge zu lesen UND zu verstehen.

flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (21. November 2010)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Custom für 200,- ist natürlich nicht drin und auch sonst sind zweihundert Stutz nicht gerade wahnsinnig viel. Aber schau doch mal hier:
> 
> http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/FROOIN/on-one-inbred-frame
> 
> ...


 
Man muss aber auch mit der Geo klarkommen- das Oberrohr ist recht lang; das kann man aber mit einem kürzeren Vorbau ein wenig ausgleichen.
Noch ein Schwachpunkt: die Lackierung! Mein Inbred (dt. "Inzucht")  fing schon nach 1,5 Jahren an zu rosten.

Alex


----------



## onkel_doc (27. November 2010)

So, hab mal ein bischen weiter gesteelt.

Bremsscheiben Alligator 160/180






Pedalen Eggbeater 4ti/2 rote Kettenblattschrauben




Flaschenhalter Tune


----------



## onkel_doc (27. November 2010)

Kommt noch was...

Vorbau FRM mit roten Schrauben




Kassette XTR 9-fach




Und zu guter letzt noch der endlich gekommene Steuersatz Mortop




Der Aufbau kommt voran. Bald ist es soweit. Die ganze Einstellerei von Schaltung und entlüften der Bremse überlasse ich meinem Freund der ein eigenes Radgeschäft hat.

Ich freu mich wie ein Irrer auf die erste Ausfahrt.
Gruss onkel


----------



## zingel (29. November 2010)

müssten beim Flaschenhalter nicht Senkschrauben rein?


----------



## nebeljäger (29. November 2010)

zingel schrieb:


> müssten beim Flaschenhalter nicht Senkschrauben rein?



so hält die Flasche besser....
------------------------------------------------
beim gestrigen Schmuddelwetter gabs nur 2 die mit dem Bike zur Arbeit kamen

just 2 dickbäuchige gutverdienende Serottafahrer, 






die heimfahrt heute morgen war traumhaft...


----------



## onkel_doc (29. November 2010)

Müssten eigentlich schon aber nebeljäger hat recht. Die flaschen halten ein bischen besser so. Beim reinschieben muss man ein bischen fester aber geht ganz gut so.



zingel schrieb:


> müssten beim Flaschenhalter nicht Senkschrauben rein?


----------



## Catsoft (29. November 2010)

Schöne Bilder! Könnt ihr nicht noch einen Dickbäuchigen brauchen? Muß auch nicht ganz so uppig verdienen. Warum nur sind meine Eltern vor 35 Jahren weggezogen 

Robert


----------



## nebeljäger (29. November 2010)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder! Könnt ihr nicht noch einen Dickbäuchigen brauchen? Muß auch nicht ganz so uppig verdienen. Warum nur sind meine Eltern vor 35 Jahren weggezogen
> 
> Robert



danke! Kannst ja wieder herziehen...

edit...das muss noch sein ums Feuer dazu anzuheizen...

Vormittag am Rad. nachmittag Skitour....











sorry fürs OT, aber wie kann an nur von hier wegziehen..)


----------



## chriiss (29. November 2010)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Vormittag am Rad. nachmittag Skitour....



Hast Du eigentlich nichts anderes zu tun; ich mein Job, Kinder oder so  NEID!


----------



## Tyler1977 (29. November 2010)

Bei DER Umgebung?
Da setzt man doch gerne Prioritäten...

Ich freu mir schon 'nen Ast wenn ich es (zeitlich viel zu selten) die paar Kilometer rüber zum Tegernsee/Schliersee/Spitzingsee schaffe. Aber das Bergpanorama ist ja der absolute Wahnsinn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (29. November 2010)

chriiss schrieb:


> Hast Du eigentlich nichts anderes zu tun; ich mein Job, Kinder oder so  NEID!



wenn du meinen Job kennen würdest.... gott sei es gedankt gibt es gesetzlich geregelte Arbeitszeiten!

für das "oder so" hab ich Freunde die es erledigen..


----------



## onkel_doc (29. November 2010)

Ja ja nebeljäger ich könnte wissen was für einen job du hast.
Vielleicht hab ich den gleichen. Auch ich werde am freitag auf ne tour gehen...und dann schön freeriden...schalalaaa.

Schade ist mein projekt nicht fertig sonst wäre ich auch die letzten tage durch den schnee gestreift. Bin dann eben mit meinem hundi laufen gegangen.

übrigens, hab heute den steuersatz eingepresst...würg würgpasst jetzt. Font ist jetzt fertig. Hab den easton ec90 gegen den race face getauscht...ist einfach breiter. Nachteil...fast 40g schwerer. Bin aber noch im soll. Am schluss müssten unter 9,5 stehen. 

Grüsse onkeldoc


----------



## nebeljäger (29. November 2010)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Ja ja nebeljäger ich könnte wissen was für einen job du hast.
> Vielleicht hab ich den gleichen.
> Grüsse onkeldoc



lauwarm wenn dein Nick stimmt.... Angepasst an diesen müsste ich eigentlich "Nightingale" heissen


----------



## Clemens (30. November 2010)

Und hier quält ihr uns mental, so quasi im Nebenjob!!


----------



## onkel_doc (30. November 2010)

Könnte man so sagen...nebenjob klingt gut
Tja, ist eben schon schön wenn man die schönen tage so flexibel geniessen kann.


----------



## stubenhocker (4. Dezember 2010)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Tja, ist eben schon schön wenn man die schönen tage so flexibel geniessen kann.


 
Würde ich in den Bergen wohnen wäre für mich jeder Tag schön!
(Die Ostsee vor der Tür nutzt mir herzlich wenig zum Biken und Snowboard/Skifahren....)


----------



## Blumenhummer (4. Dezember 2010)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> Die Ostsee vor der Tür



Windsurfen und Segeln macht doch aber auch Spaß...


----------



## stubenhocker (4. Dezember 2010)

Könnte Spaß machen, nur dazu müsste ich es erstmal lernen und dazu fehlen mir Zeit und Geld; und daher: lieber ein paar wenige Sachen richtig machen (z.B. Rad seit 30 Jahren) als viele Sachen nur halb. Die Berge fehlen mir trotzdem-ich bin sehr gern dort, nur leider sinds knapp 1000km bis in die Alpen.  Elbsandsteingebirge und Harz sind dichter dran, aber leider nur ein schwacher Trost.


----------



## nebeljäger (4. Dezember 2010)

Bike und surven od. segeln

Bike und Ski...

gibts da nen unterschied? nöööö...

man kanns sogar schön verbinden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (4. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab's geahnt, der nebeljäger kann sogar übers Wasser fahren - wenn's gefroren ist...

@stubenhocker: Berge und Wasser vor der Haustür, das wär's...


----------



## Steps85 (5. Dezember 2010)

Man müsste halt am Tegernsee wohnen


----------



## ZeFlo (5. Dezember 2010)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> bike und surven od. Segeln
> 
> bike und ski...
> 
> ...




 dubistsogemein 
flo


----------



## Geisterfahrer (7. Dezember 2010)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> Bike und surven od. segeln
> 
> Bike und Ski...
> 
> ...



Jetzt müßtest Du nur auf dem zweiten Foto noch das Serotta am Rucksack hängen haben.


----------



## onkel_doc (7. Dezember 2010)

So, nun ist die sattelstütze auch da. Gleich montiert und abgelichtet. Nur schade, dass sie nicht so leicht ist wie ich gedacht habe. Fürs erste tuts nun aber schon. 
Bals ist es soweit und es gibt komplettbilder...aber bis dahin gehts noch einen moment.





Bis bald


----------



## Don Trailo (7. Dezember 2010)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> So, nun ist die sattelstütze auch da. Gleich montiert und abgelichtet. Nur schade, dass sie nicht so leicht ist wie ich gedacht habe. Fürs erste tuts nun aber schon.
> Bals ist es soweit und es gibt komplettbilder...aber bis dahin gehts noch einen moment.
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/795438
> ...


 sag das nicht, hab auch ne rotor bestellt....... unter 180gramm??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (8. Dezember 2010)

Sorry,vergiss es....222g so wie hier ist. Sch****ss teil. Sie geben an auf der Superlight homepage ab 168 so ca. Ok hab ne 400er bestellt und 27,2 klemmmass aber hei...mit unter 200g hätte ich schon gerechnet. Ok sie war auch unter 80.- euro

Na ja werd mal ne neue suchen. Wird wohl dann bei gelegenheit ne ultimate alu werden. Da weiss man was man hat. Oder dann gleich ne tune.


----------



## Nordpol (8. Dezember 2010)

...eine Sattelstütze sollte nicht nur leicht sein...


----------



## Jaypeare (8. Dezember 2010)

Ich hatts mir noch verkniffen, aber mich auch gefragt, wie man wegen 50 Gramm so einen Aufstand machen kann.


----------



## onkel_doc (8. Dezember 2010)

Ist schon klar...gibt aber leichtere die auch haltbar sind...
Wenn ich voll auf leichtbau schauen würde hätte ich diverse teile nicht an meinem neuen projekt verbaut. Habe eine gute mischung von leichtbau und haltbarkeit gefunden...so hoffe ich doch



Nordpol schrieb:


> ...eine Sattelstütze sollte nicht nur leicht sein...


----------



## Tomec 015 (8. Dezember 2010)

hallo,
50g, daß sind schon schmerzen! ich bezweifle allerdings, daß du eine 400-er unter 200g
bekommen wirst. tune wiegt auf jeden fall über 200g, hab mal eine gehabt und knacken tut sie extra noch. extralite könnte u 200 wiegen, die 340 wiegt 182 und knackt nicht!
viel spaß beim basteln...Reik!


----------



## stubenhocker (8. Dezember 2010)

Finger weg von Ultra-Leichtbau-Stützen! Mir ist eine solche in einem Rennen beim Aufspringen auf den Sattel am Stützenkopf weggebrochen, ich bin dadurch nach hinten gerutscht und der abgebrochene Stumpf hat mir eine lange Narbe an der Bauchdecke beschert. Das hätte auch ganz böse enden können.


----------



## JDEM (8. Dezember 2010)

Es gibt ja Leichtbaustützen die trotz geringem Gewicht auch haltbar sind, denke da sind vor allem Thomson Masterpiece, Easton EC90 usw. zu nennen.


----------



## onkel_doc (9. Dezember 2010)

EC90 hab ich auch gedacht. Thomson Masterpeace gibt es glaub nicht mehr in lang oder hat es nie gegeben. KCNC wäre noch was aber nur bis 85kg freigegeben...da lass ich die finger weg bei 82kg körpergewicht. Mit der Ultimate carbon bin absolut zufrieden bei 31,6.

Na, da könnte man bei leichten lenker auch darüber streiten und vorbauten auch...u.s.w.

Möchte einfach ein gutes gewicht preis leistung. Das hab ich bei der rotor ja jetzt mal erreicht. 

Ach ja, optisch wäre auch die syntace noch was. Halt auch über 200gr.

Denke aber, dass man auch was gutes bei 200gr bekommt.

Könnte ja noch den lenker austauschen...liegt im moment bei 140gr.
Mein KCNC liegt bei 119gr und hält bombenfest. Da hab ich die 20gr wieder eingespart.

Ne ne so ists jetzt mal gut. Ach ja...habe gerade andere laufräder bestellt. Die sind ca 100gr leichter als die jetzigen. Keine panik sind 1380gr bei 82kg ist das ok und werden gut halten.


----------



## manati (9. Dezember 2010)

Stahl scheibe starr und 11er Alfine mit 34/18 übersetzung.Fahrbericht folgt.

Gruß


----------



## onkel_doc (9. Dezember 2010)

Sieht hübsch aus. Das grün gefällt mir und natürlich dass es starr ist...muss dann auch noch ne starrgabel dazukaufen um zu wechseln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rolf (9. Dezember 2010)

Gefällt mir auch sehr gut  

Nur sieht es für mich eher blau aus


----------



## manati (9. Dezember 2010)

Rolf schrieb:


> Gefällt mir auch sehr gut
> 
> Nur sieht es für mich eher blau aus



Hallo !
Also kommt auf den bescheidenen Fotos nicht rüber das es grau(schiefergrau).Ist auch noch nicht alles 100%ig eingestellt.
Teileliste : Rahmen Chaka Pele
                Gabel Kinesis mit Arcos Steuersatz
                XTR 960 Kurbel bearbeitet mit Hope Innenlager (tiso Schrauben)
                White industries Nabe 
                Alfine 11 mit 18er ritzel
Felgen Alexrims Supra 28 Chrom(lieber hätte ich Spank Vormax 
Felgen gehabt aber sind einfach nicht lieferbar)
               Speichen Sapim cx-ray
Reifen Rocket Ron mit Michelin latex C4
               Pedale XTR 980
               Lenker Mosso Titan
               Bremse Hope Tech V2
               Vorbau u.Sattelstütze Tune
Sattel Selle SLR
               Kette Dura Ace 10 fach
               Sattelklemme KCNC
               Schrauben Titan und Alu
               Gewicht keine Ahnung und bei den Felgen auch egal


----------



## RealNBK (9. Dezember 2010)

manati schrieb:


> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/796082




Schönes Rad, aber die Tunestütze ist falsch rum montiert. Das Joch sollte annährend waagerecht stehen. Also um 180 Grad drehen. Dann sitzt der Schriftzug auch richtig rum.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (9. Dezember 2010)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Sieht hübsch aus.



Find' ich auch. Das Bike wirkt edel. 

Auf Anhieb hätte ich echt nicht vermutet das der Rahmen von Chaka ist.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (9. Dezember 2010)

Sehr gelungen! 
Auch die XTR Kurbel is Top geworden.


----------



## SingleLight (9. Dezember 2010)

Der Aufbau wird sicher gut Nur hätte ich nicht für eine Rotor Stütze das Geld bezahlt, wo man klar sieht das es sich um eine Smica oder XLC oder sonst gelabelte Stütze handelt. Egal, wer hat der hat

Die polierte XTR Kurbel find ich 

Gruß
Chris


----------



## berlin-mtbler (9. Dezember 2010)

Tomec 015 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 50g, daß sind schon schmerzen! ich bezweifle allerdings, daß du eine 400-er unter 200g
> bekommen wirst. tune wiegt auf jeden fall über 200g, hab mal eine gehabt und knacken tut sie extra noch. extralite könnte u 200 wiegen, die 340 wiegt 182 und knackt nicht!
> viel spaß beim basteln...Reik!



Laut Internetquelle gibt's (beide in 27,2):
Fun Works N-Light  400mm mit 190g - kostet wohl nur so ca. 40 Euro
Woodman Post SL Plus  400mm mit 190g


----------



## onkel_doc (9. Dezember 2010)

Danke für den tip. Werde mal schauen. Vielleicht fährt es sich ja gut so. Tja, es ist eben immer möglich, dass man ab und an zu viel für ein teil bezahlt. So lernt man auch. 

Habe mir ein ziel gesetzt und das unter 9,5kg.
WEnn ich mir was in den kopf gesetzt habe erreiche ich es auch.
Bis jetzt mit einem guten preisleistungsverhältnis. Dafür,dass der rahmen custommade bei tomec_015 ist.
Schlauchlos isses ja im moment auch noch nicht. 
Werde eventuell dann mal den onza canis probieren.


----------



## Jaypeare (9. Dezember 2010)

Das Chaka da oben ist mal ein richtig stimmiger und gelungener Aufbau. Bravo! Sieht trotz "Billig-Wasserrohrrahmen" (nicht beleidigend gemeint) sehr edel aus.



berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Laut Internetquelle gibt's (beide in 27,2):
> Fun Works N-Light  400mm mit 190g - kostet wohl nur so ca. 40 Euro
> Woodman Post SL Plus  400mm mit 190g



Beide dürften identisch sein. Die Woodman fahre ich mit laaaangem Auszug und 75 Kilo bislang ohne Probleme. Gewicht in 27,2x400 inklusive Klemmung und Dreck 191 Gramm. Allerdings ist die nutzbare Länge für eine 400er Stütze gering, wegen 11cm Mindesteinstecktiefe. Jochklemmung mag auch nicht jedes Sattelgestell.

So sieht sie aus (gibts auch in schwarz  ):


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (10. Dezember 2010)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Sehr gelungen!
> Auch die XTR Kurbel is Top geworden.


 word


----------



## SingleLight (10. Dezember 2010)

Der COTIC Rahmen ist einfach geil, das wird wohl mein nächster Rahmen
Mit wie viel Federweg fährst Du den aktuell?

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Tomec 015 (10. Dezember 2010)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Das Chaka da oben ist mal ein richtig stimmiger und gelungener Aufbau. Bravo! Sieht trotz "Billig-Wasserrohrrahmen" (nicht beleidigend gemeint) sehr edel aus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hallo,
die sattelstütze sieht echt gut aus, muß ich mir mal merken! mit dieser jochklemmung gibt´es immer mal probleme....wenn man die sattelstreben eingefeilt hat, passt der nächste sattel nicht mehr....scherzen!
übrigens ein schönes rad, gefällt mir gut. ist der 17" und weist du was er wiegt, ritchey ausfaller? würde ich mal interresieren.....
schöne grüße reik.


----------



## Jaypeare (10. Dezember 2010)

SingleLight schrieb:


> Mit wie viel Federweg fährst Du den aktuell?



Die Gabel ist eine R7 Super mit 100mm, also am unteren Limit. Fährt sich aber sehr gut so. Am besten passt zum Rahmen wohl eine zwischen 100 und 130/140mm verstellbare Gabel. Weil ich die aber eh kaum nutzen würde und es meiner Fahrweise entgegen kommt, habe ich mich für den CC-Aufbau mit steilen Winkeln entschieden.
Allerdings liegt der Ersatz schon bereit, da kommt demnächst eine 110er Lefty ran (dafür werden die Stahlpuristen mich hassen ).



Tomec 015 schrieb:


> hallo,
> übrigens ein schönes rad, gefällt mir gut. ist der 17" und weist du was er wiegt, ritchey ausfaller? würde ich mal interresieren.....



Danke. . Das ist Größe M, müsste 17,5" bei 590mm OR-Länge sein. Gewicht war knapp über 2 Kilo, die Ausfallenden sind keine Ritchey. Dürfte was eigenes sein, Ritchey-Ausfaller sind kleiner und filigraner.


----------



## Clemens (10. Dezember 2010)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Allerdings liegt der Ersatz schon bereit, da kommt demnächst eine 110er Lefty ran (dafür werden die Stahlpuristen mich hassen ).



Schlimmer noch, Du wirst Dich selber hassen...

Ne Linkie im Stahl-HT ist schlimmer als Schalke für BVB-Anhänger und umgekehrt.


----------



## Jaypeare (10. Dezember 2010)

Clemens schrieb:


> Schlimmer noch, Du wirst Dich selber hassen...



Die Gefahr ist relativ gering. Muss mal sehen, wie das im eingebauten Zustand aussieht, aber der Cotic-Aufbau ist eh schon hinreichend exzentrisch. Außerdem hoffe ich stark, dass die Performance mich über optische Defizite hinwegtrösten wird. In der Hinsicht hat die R7 mich bisher leider nicht wirklich überzeugen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stubenhocker (10. Dezember 2010)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> die Ausfallenden sind keine Ritchey. Dürfte was eigenes sein, Ritchey-Ausfaller sind kleiner und filigraner.


 
Könnten Breeze sein (nein, nicht BreezeR)


----------



## swift daddy (11. Dezember 2010)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Die Gefahr ist relativ gering. Muss mal sehen, wie das im eingebauten Zustand aussieht, aber der Cotic-Aufbau ist eh schon hinreichend exzentrisch. Außerdem hoffe ich stark, dass die Performance mich über optische Defizite hinwegtrösten wird. In der Hinsicht hat die R7 mich bisher leider nicht wirklich überzeugen können.



Also aus persönlicher Erfahrung bin ich der Meinung, dass du deine Entscheidung sicherlich nicht bereuen wirst, die Lefty ist über alle Zweifel erhaben, da kann die R7 nie und nimmer mithalten (meine persönliche Meinung). Optisch ist's natürlich immer so ne Sache, aber seien wir mal ehrlich: die Funktion ist doch wohl das Wichtigste, das Bike soll ja schliesslich auch bewegt werden und nicht nur in der Vitrine stehen  

Bin gespannt, wie's aussehen wird und v.A. wie deine Eindrücke der Lefty sind


----------



## Baelko (11. Dezember 2010)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> So sieht sie aus (gibts auch in schwarz  ):


.....Wow.....cool! Mittlerweile haben die Cotic Soul Rahmen austauschbare Ausfallenden. 

Auch die aktuellen Soul Rahmen lassen sich noch gut mit einer 100er Gabel fahren. Ich habe in meinem Soul eine Durin SL drin. 




120mm ist auch prima als Trailbike. 

Ein paar Leute hier in Hamburg fahren auch die Magura Thor. Damit klettert das Bike noch erstaunlich gut auch an steilen Anstiegen. Erfordert aber eine etwas andere Sitzposition und einen kurzen Vorbau.


----------



## onkel_doc (11. Dezember 2010)

ICh hätte mich ganz ehrlich auch für ne lefty entschieden, wenn ich nicht die R7 schon zu hause gehabt hätte.

Stahl und lefty gefäöllt mir echt gut. ISt halt wieder mal ansichtsache gefällt oder eben nicht.

Bin gespannt auf die ersten bilder mit der lefty.


----------



## aggressor2 (12. Dezember 2010)

Baelko schrieb:


> Auch die aktuellen Soul Rahmen lassen sich noch gut mit einer 100er Gabel fahren. Ich habe in meinem Soul eine Durin SL drin.



och, na den herrn da kenn ich doch. die stelle, den tag und den photographen auch.


----------



## kedo (12. Dezember 2010)

manati schrieb:


> Stahl scheibe starr und 11er Alfine mit 34/18 übersetzung.Fahrbericht folgt.
> 
> Gruß



Hallo, könntest Du bitte mal die hintere "Reifendurchgangsbreite" (lichtes Maß im vorderen Bereich der Kettenstreben) messen?

Passt da ein Reifen von 62mm Breite durch?

Gruß
Sylvio


----------



## manati (12. Dezember 2010)

kedo schrieb:


> Hallo, könntest Du bitte mal die hintere "Reifendurchgangsbreite" (lichtes Maß im vorderen Bereich der Kettenstreben) messen?
> 
> Passt da ein Reifen von 62mm Breite durch?
> 
> ...


Hallo !
Werd ich morgen mal schauen.Also Luft ist trotz 28mm breiter Felgen und den 2.25er Reifen schon noch. 

Gruß


----------



## kedo (12. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

klingt super. Wäre toll, wenn Du nochmal Maß nehmen könntest.

Grüße


----------



## Catsoft (17. Dezember 2010)

Moin!

Wer noch einen Stahlrahmen sucht, sollte mal in meine Anzeigen reinschauen 

Robert


----------



## onkel_doc (17. Dezember 2010)

Bevor es am wochenende endlich ein komplettbild meines neuen gibt kurz ein resume

Ein 3/4 jahr ist nun durch und mein steelecht steht. Gehe es morgen abholen.

Teileliste werde ich dann ebenfalls reinstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Greg House (18. Dezember 2010)

Jetzt mit King Flaschenhalter und Orange Nokon´s


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (18. Dezember 2010)

Einmal einen andere Farbe!
Sehr fesch!!! 

Schaut aus wie Titan, ist das wirklich Stahl?


----------



## Greg House (18. Dezember 2010)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Einmal einen andere Farbe!
> Sehr fesch!!!
> 
> Schaut aus wie Titan, ist das wirklich Stahl?


 

Ja,es ist Stahl


----------



## berlin-mtbler (18. Dezember 2010)

@greg house

Super IF .


----------



## Baelko (18. Dezember 2010)

Wird fies leicht werden. Eaven 29er aus Columbus Life. Demnächst mehr:


----------



## Don Trailo (18. Dezember 2010)

Baelko schrieb:


> Wird fies leicht werden. Eaven 29er aus Columbus Life. Demnächst mehr:


 oh das kommt gut!!


----------



## onkel_doc (18. Dezember 2010)

das kommt verd...mt gut und sieht jetzt schon schnell aus


----------



## onkel_doc (18. Dezember 2010)

sorry doppelpost


----------



## onkel_doc (18. Dezember 2010)

so, nun ist es soweit. Nach langem warten und aufbau ist es fertig. Mein rennbike 2011 für leichtere kurse. Und schon liegt ein neuer lrs zu hause bereit. ca 100gr leichter. Pneus werden auch noch gegen onza canis 2,25er getauscht. So wie es hier steht 9,53kr. Mein ziel war ja 9,5 und drunter. sollte dann aber unter 9,5 kommen. Gibt noch ein syntace f99. Nächste woche gibt es die erste ausfahrt und schönere bilder im schnee. Teileliste kommt noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (19. Dezember 2010)

Die weißen Griffe und roten Schräubchen hätte ich weggelassen. Dieses Rad braucht kein zusätzliches Makeup.
Ansonsten finde ich es klasse.


----------



## Tomec 015 (19. Dezember 2010)

moin moin,
110%.......es will raus in den schnee....schöne grüße Reik!


----------



## Don Trailo (19. Dezember 2010)

​ 
*GUT SCHÖN! FEIN....* 
ABER
*DER UMWERFER IST ZU MASSIV* AUCH WENN DU SRAM WILLST, DAS GEHT GAR NICHT BEI EINEM STAHLGERÜST .... *ANYWAY FREUE MICH AM TREFF DAS RAD ZU BEFUMMELN*
MEIN STAHL HT IST SOEBEN FERTIG UND GEHT MORGEN FROM ITALY AUF DIE REISE...​


----------



## Third Eye (19. Dezember 2010)

mein kona explosif (ich glaub baujahr 1994), im ersten jahr noch im XC renneinsatz (mit einer rock shox mag 21), jetzt ist es schon in pension ... 
aufnahme ist leider nicht so toll.






das rocky mountain blizzard 2010 ... wunderschön!
wenn ich zuviel geld hätte, einfach nur ins wohnzimmer hängen und sich 
daran erfreuen!


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (19. Dezember 2010)

@ Don was wird es für einer? Oder hast du das schon mal geschrieben und ich habs überlesen?


----------



## argh (19. Dezember 2010)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> oh das kommt gut!!



das finde ich auch. ich bin gespannt carsten!

wann gehts mit dem aufbau weiter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (19. Dezember 2010)

SERVUS JOHANNES 
EINS AUS TI EINS AUS STAHL 

 ÜBE MICH IN GEDULD


----------



## Rennkram (19. Dezember 2010)

Das Rad für den Winter.
Steuersatz wird schwarz, Laufräder bin ich noch am Grübeln, sonst soweit fertig.


----------



## cluso (19. Dezember 2010)

Danke für die tollen Bilder und das Zeigen der Kunstwerke.


----------



## SingleLight (19. Dezember 2010)

Das GT finde ich recht gut, nur der Vorbau trägt ein bisschen fett auf zu den Rest. Einen Crossmark im Winter finde ich auch gewagt, den habe ich vor dem Winter in die Tonne gekloppt, ok war auch schon ganz schön runter


----------



## berlin-mtbler (19. Dezember 2010)

@oncel doc
Sehr schönes Stahlbike. 

Nur vllt. Griffe, Umwerfer und vor allem Kurbel irgendwann mal ändern.


----------



## Rennkram (19. Dezember 2010)

Ach, mit wenig Druck läuft der Crossmark recht gut im Winter.
Vorbau hätte ich gerne aus Stahl oder Titan passend zur Stütze, hab aber noch nichts passenden gefunden. Evtl. noch einen Control Tech, aber da einen passenden in Silber zu finden hab ich mittlerweile aufgegeben.


----------



## onkel_doc (19. Dezember 2010)

Tja, man kann nicht immer alles haben. Neue griffe hab ich gerade von meiner freundin bekommen...schwarze ritchey wcs...werde bald geändert. Der rest bleibt mal so. 
Ich bin eh immer wieder mal was am ändern. Wird also nicht immer so bleiben.
Danke für die positiven feedbacks




berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> @oncel doc
> Sehr schönes Stahlbike.
> 
> Nur vllt. Griffe, Umwerfer und vor allem Kurbel irgendwann mal ändern.


----------



## nebeljäger (19. Dezember 2010)

Baelko schrieb:


> Wird fies leicht werden. Eaven 29er aus Columbus Life. Demnächst mehr:



ahhhhh...mhmmmmm


----------



## nebeljäger (19. Dezember 2010)

@Rennkramm

klasse GT

Stütze verkehrt montiert oder Absicht?


----------



## Rennkram (20. Dezember 2010)

Ups, das ist mir jetzt aber peinlich 

danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (25. Dezember 2010)

So, nun hat es die erste ausfahrt hinter sich...phuu war ned einfach heute durch den schnee zu pflügen. Nicht mal ne woche alt und schon hab ich die laufräder, pneus und griffe getauscht.

Fährt sich saugut...guter flex des rahmens. Wie man es von steel gewohnt ist.

Gute arbeit des rahmenbauers...bis jetzt









grüsse aus buochs


----------



## SingleLight (26. Dezember 2010)

Sieht jetzt auch schon besser aus als letzte Woche

Gruß
Chris


----------



## versus (29. Dezember 2010)

über den reifentausch wundere ich mich bei einem ff am hinterrad im winter nicht wirklich ;-)

schönes bike!


----------



## onkel_doc (29. Dezember 2010)

danke für dein lob. Hatte die laufräder so noch rumstehen und so gleich verbaut. DIe pneus habe ich dann noch von meiner freundin bekommen. Sind aber wirklich nur zu testzwecken dran. Sind schon wirklich nicht leicht. Bis jetzt bin ich mit dem radl wirlich zufrieden.


----------



## corfrimor (30. Dezember 2010)

Das Rad ist absolut klasse


----------



## Don Trailo (30. Dezember 2010)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Das Rad ist absolut klasse


word


----------



## nebeljäger (1. Januar 2011)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> word



word..!

happy new Steelyear to you all....


----------



## [email protected] (1. Januar 2011)

Ich finde das grüne Bike ja auch ganz schön 

Nur, für meinen Geschmack hat es zu kleine Räder und eine zu wuchtige Kurbel.


----------



## singlestoph (2. Januar 2011)

bin heute mal wieder mit 26" breitreifen und stahlrahmen im schnee rumgescheppert
mal schaun ob ich diese woche ein bild vom bike hinkriege
unter 1,2kg ist wohl keiner der reifen aber ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (2. Januar 2011)

Kein problem...das gleiche könnte ich auch als 29er aufbauen
Würde allerdings wieder ne weile dauern. Ich bin eben eingefleischter 26er. Bin noch nicht auf den 29er-hype aufgestiegen.



[email protected] schrieb:


> Ich finde das grüne Bike ja auch ganz schön
> 
> Nur, für meinen Geschmack hat es zu kleine Räder und eine zu wuchtige Kurbel.


----------



## Catsoft (4. Januar 2011)

Moin!

Gerade stand eine netter Nachbar vor der Tür um ein großes Paket abzuliefern. Stand seid gestern bei ihm rum... Der Bote war leider zu bl** einen Zettel in den Kasten zu werfen und rechts und links war nix abgegeben worden :-(









Was zum Teufel hat das hier zu suchen? Aber mal hineingeschaut....




Scheint schon mal was drin zu sein. Und weiter gewühlt...




Langsam geht es vorwärts. Schon jemand eine Ahnung?




Echt klasse verpackt!




Jetzt sollte das Rätsel gelöst sein. Und jetzt nackig:




Die Farbe kommt auf den Blitzlichtbildern nicht halbwegs rüber  Das Teil ist ein Knaller. Aber warum kann ich mir nicht einmal ein Rad zum fahren zulegen 

Robert


----------



## Jesus Freak (4. Januar 2011)

Das is schon ein EBB, oder? 
Schön, wäre ohne das "Zielflaggen-Design" aber noch viel schöner. Ich hoffe, es gibt bald mehr Bilder davon!


----------



## Don Trailo (5. Januar 2011)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Das is schon ein EBB, oder?
> Schön, wäre ohne das "Zielflaggen-Design" aber noch viel schöner. Ich hoffe, es gibt bald mehr Bilder davon!


* word*


----------



## Catsoft (5. Januar 2011)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Das is schon ein EBB, oder?
> Schön, wäre ohne das "Zielflaggen-Design" aber noch viel schöner. Ich hoffe, es gibt bald mehr Bilder davon!



Das war einer der letzten Rahmen vor der (geplanten) Schliessung. Daher die Zielflaggen.


----------



## onkel_doc (5. Januar 2011)

Jetzt nur noch hübsch aufbauen und schöne teile dazu benützen.
Wir warten auf neue bilder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (5. Januar 2011)

schickes dk


----------



## Pimper (5. Januar 2011)

> Aber warum kann ich mir nicht einmal ein Rad zum fahren zulegen



Ja, das Problem kenn ich doch irgendwo her. Einer der letzten DeKerf ... das zu fahren, muss man erstmal über's Herz bringen .. 

Aber dir natürlich viel Spaß beim Aufbau !


----------



## Nordpol (5. Januar 2011)

Mal wieder ganz grosses Kino....


----------



## Catsoft (5. Januar 2011)

Pimper schrieb:


> Ja, das Problem kenn ich doch irgendwo her. Einer der letzten DeKerf ... das zu fahren, muss man erstmal über's Herz bringen ..



Naja, Chris hat dann ja doch weiter gemacht....


----------



## Pimper (5. Januar 2011)

Ich weiß. (hätte ein "vermeintlich" oder Anführungszeichen dazupacken sollen.)

Es ging mir speziell um die Modelle mit den Banderolen..


----------



## Baelko (12. Januar 2011)

Fertig isses....9,6kg ohne Pedale in Größe M/L


----------



## mi2 (12. Januar 2011)

Baelko schrieb:


> Fertig isses....9,6kg ohne Pedale in Größe M/L



gefällt! sehr schlicht aber doch sehr edel . weisser rahmen und die schwarze kurbel


----------



## Fezza (12. Januar 2011)

Wieso weisse Gabel und weissen Steuersatz, wenn der Rahmen nicht ganz weiss ist? will mir nichtganz gefallen...

...Rahmengrösse? M, L oder Massrahmen?

...wenn Massrahmen, wieso soviele Spacer und dann den negative Vorbau?

...ansonsten, bis auf Bremse und Gabel (würde ich an meinem Bike nicht wollen)ein ausgesproche schön aufgebautes Bike mit superschönen, passenden Komponenten und Anbauteilen....


----------



## onkel_doc (13. Januar 2011)

Die farbe is ja immer geschmacksache...steh seit längerem nicht mehr auf weiss und schwarz. Ansonsten siehts wirklich hübsch aus. 

Ne gute linie für race und das gewicht ist auch gut. Hast du ein rahmengewicht?


----------



## berlin-mtbler (13. Januar 2011)

Die Rahmenfarbe kann man vllt. besser mit lichtgrau oder hellgrau bezeichnen. 

Also mir persönlich gefällt die Farbkombi lichtgrau  plus schwarz plus weiß sehr gut. 

Und jetzt kommt mir bloß nicht mit Spitzfindigkeiten, daß weiß und schwarz Nichtfarben sind. 

Mich stört die silberne Sattelklemme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Affekopp (13. Januar 2011)

Der Rahmen sieht wirklich klasse aus. Ist von Eaven auch ein 26 Zoll Rahmen geplant?! Die Website erwähnt nur ein 29er und Cyclocross Modell. 

Auf die 29er Welle möchte ich nicht aufspringen...


----------



## argh (14. Januar 2011)

Carsten, das erste Eaven gefällt mir sehr gut. Zum Glück kann sich jeder seine Farbe selbst aussuchen...


----------



## nopain-nogain (14. Januar 2011)

gewicht ohne pedale angeben ist irgendwie sinnfrei...


----------



## argh (14. Januar 2011)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> gewicht ohne pedale angeben ist irgendwie sinnfrei...



stimmt.  das ist aber eine weit verbreitete unart.


----------



## Don Trailo (14. Januar 2011)

argh schrieb:


> stimmt.  das ist aber eine weit verbreitete unart.


 von herstellern....
 das gewicht überrascht mich enorm
 da ja mein 29er auch mit leichten teilen bestückt ist und nicht unter 10550 gramm ist
 wo wurde gemoggelt??


----------



## Baelko (14. Januar 2011)

Oh Gott, ich dachte in einem MTB-News Thread wäre es mit den Gewichtsangaben etwas entspannter. Also nicht wie bei Light-Bikes mit 2 Nachkommastellen auf der geeichten Waage ermittelt.

Ich habe wirklich nicht im Sinn irgend jemand durch falsche Gewichtsangaben oder sonst was zu täuschen. 

Das Bike habe ich ohne Pedale zusammen mit mir auf einer einfachen Personenwaage gewogen. Kann auch sein das die Kiste 9,8kg wiegt.

Der Rahmen brachte es in Größe M/L auf der Küchenwaage auf minimalst über 2Kg....2050g oder so glaube ich.

Ach ja ....Spacer. Ich montiere immer erstmal mit Spacer und fahre dann Probe. Erst dann wird der Gabelschaft gekürzt. Richtig beknackt sieht 
auf einem Foto ein "poitiver Vorbau" mit 2 Spacern darüber aus. Oder wie macht ihr das?


----------



## Jaypeare (14. Januar 2011)

Baelko schrieb:


> Oh Gott, ich dachte in einem MTB-News Thread wäre es mit den Gewichtsangaben etwas entspannter.



Wie? Im XC-Forum? Der war gut. 

Ich glaube wegen einer ungenauen/geschätzten Gewichtsangabe würde hier keiner meckern. Aber ein Fahrrad ohne zum Fahren essentielle Teile zu wiegen, ist einfach quatsch. Dann kann man es auch gleich bleiben lassen - oder das Gewicht z.B. ohne Gabel und Laufräder angeben. Liest sich noch besser .

Nicht bös gemeint. Ich find das Eaven schick, ob mit Pedale oder ohne. Darf man fragen, wer der "deutsche Rahmenbauer mit jahrelanger Erfahrung" ist? Agresti? Nöll? Gleiss?


----------



## Baelko (14. Januar 2011)

Oha.... das gibt ja richtig. OK, ich gebe zu das Gewicht manipuliert zu haben. Ich wollte nur den Arne demoralisieren. Wir werden im Mai in Altenau beim Harzcup Marathon aufeinander treffen und ich wollte ihn jetzt schon mal fertig machen.

Die Eaven Rahmen in fillet-brazed Technik werden übrigens von einem "sehr erfahrenen Rahmenbauer" aus England gebaut.

Alle hier durch meine falsche Gewichtsangabe in die Irre geführten, dürfen sich in Willingen am Eaven Cycles Stand ein Bier abholen. 

Gilt nur für Jaypeare, Don Trailo, Argh Arne, Nopain, Affekopp, Berlin-MTB'ler; Fezza und Onkel Doc.

So ist das mit kleinen Firmen im direct sales, da darf man auch schon mal ein Bier mit dem Geschäftsführer trinken.


----------



## aggressor2 (14. Januar 2011)

Baelko schrieb:


> Oha.... das gibt ja richtig. OK, ich gebe zu das Gewicht manipuliert zu haben. Ich wollte nur den Arne demoralisieren. Wir werden im Mai in Altenau beim Harzcup Marathon aufeinander treffen und ich wollte ihn jetzt schon mal fertig machen.



soll ich dann vorbeikommen und euch mal wieder ohne schaltung demoralisieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baelko (14. Januar 2011)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> soll ich dann vorbeikommen und euch mal wieder ohne schaltung demoralisieren?


.....oooh ja, stell mal ein Bild von deinem Bike ein und demoralisiere uns. 

Diese slider bauen wir in unsere 29er. Ich könnte also auch ein singlespeed  Rahmen nehmen und mich selbst demoralisieren. Was haltet ihr von dem slider?
http://www.paragonmachineworks.com/...ineworks/dept/261333/ItemDetail-10468705.aspx

Harz Cup in Altenau ist übrigens am 22. Mai.

Und ich habe auch noch mal die Waage in der Werkstatt angeschaltet. 10,2 ohne Pedale! Muss mich verrechnet haben....erbarmen....bitte zukünftig nur  Salsa's von Cosmic kaufen.


----------



## aggressor2 (14. Januar 2011)

genau, demoralisier dich mal selbst. das fetzt.
mal kuckn, ob ich da zeit und lust hab.


----------



## Jaypeare (14. Januar 2011)

Baelko schrieb:


> Und ich habe auch noch mal die Waage in der Werkstatt angeschaltet. 10,2 ohne Pedale! Muss mich verrechnet haben....erbarmen....bitte zukünftig nur  Salsa's von Cosmic kaufen.



Bei den 9.6 fehlten wahrscheinlich einfach Fett, Schraubensicherung und Luft...

Nicht alles ernst nehmen, was so geschrieben wird, insbesondere nicht, wenn es von mir kommt. Bei einem Bike interessiert mich sowieso nur das Rahmengewicht, den Rest baut eh jeder anders auf.

Auf das Angebot mit dem Bierchen komm ich aber gern zurück.


----------



## argh (15. Januar 2011)

Ähm... Warum willste mich denn demoralisieren? Wir starten doch gar nicht in der gleichen Klasse.  und auf ein erneutes Aufeinandertreffen mit Bier und Schnaps freue ich mich schon. Jetzt reichts aber an dieser Stelle. Ich rufe dich in der kommenden Woche mal an.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (15. Januar 2011)

Baelko schrieb:


> Die Eaven Rahmen in fillet-brazed Technik werden übrigens von einem "sehr erfahrenen Rahmenbauer" aus England gebaut.



English?  
Cotic?!


----------



## singlestoph (15. Januar 2011)

der english-bube wohnt aber irgendwie eher nicht in england sondern in eugene oregon ......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (15. Januar 2011)

cotic wohnt/wohnte schon immer im vereinigten königreich.

wobei ich die schleichwerbung von eaven nicht wirklich prickelnd finde ... 


2ct
flo


----------



## Jaypeare (15. Januar 2011)

ZeFlo schrieb:


> cotic wohnt/wohnte schon immer im vereinigten königreich.



... löten aber mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht die Eaven-Rahmen, denn die Cotic-Stahlrahmen sind geschweißt und aus Taiwan.

Im Eaven-Blog steht zum gezeigten 29er übrigens "die nach unseren Vorgaben von einem sehr erfahrenen, deutschen Rahmenbauer gefertigt werden", daher meine obige Nachfrage. Was denn nun?


----------



## aggressor2 (15. Januar 2011)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> ... löten aber mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht die Eaven-Rahmen, denn die Cotic-Stahlrahmen sind geschweißt und aus Taiwan.
> 
> Im Eaven-Blog steht zum gezeigten 29er übrigens "die nach unseren Vorgaben von einem sehr erfahrenen, deutschen Rahmenbauer gefertigt werden", daher meine obige Nachfrage. Was denn nun?



is wohl wahrscheinlich was dazwischen. ein franzose vielleicht.


----------



## singlestoph (15. Januar 2011)

bölgien oder holland?


----------



## aggressor2 (15. Januar 2011)

Lëtzebuerg!


----------



## Baelko (16. Januar 2011)

Cotic = company aus England; Rohrsätze aus England; Herstellung in Taiwan

Eaven = company aus Deutschland; Rohrsätze aus Italien; geschweißte Rahmen aus Deutschland & fillet brazed Rahmen (gelötet) aus England

Genug der Schleichwerbung


----------



## Jaypeare (16. Januar 2011)

Der Schock zum Sonntag:







Los gebt's mir.


----------



## Flanschbob (16. Januar 2011)

@Jaypeare
wieso schock, ich find top.
farben passen, teile sind nett. und wenn schon nicht starr, dann lefty.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (16. Januar 2011)

Gefällt mir auch gut!


----------



## argh (16. Januar 2011)

Geil! 



Gefällt mir sehr gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (16. Januar 2011)

sieht super aus. Hab mir das bei meinem grünen ja auch überlegt eine lefty einzubauen...hab aber die manitou mrd ja noch gehabt. 

Absolut kein schock für mich. Schade sind die leftys so teuer und man braucht nen neuen lrs...vorne...


----------



## Catsoft (16. Januar 2011)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Schade sind die leftys so teuer und man braucht nen neuen lrs...vorne...



Ansonsten hätt´ ich auch schon eine....


----------



## Jaypeare (16. Januar 2011)

Hmmm. Das kommt jetzt unerwartet, aber danke. 



onkel_doc schrieb:


> Schade sind die leftys so teuer und man braucht nen neuen lrs...vorne...



Das kommt drauf an. Richtig leicht sind ja nur die Carbon-Leftys und die sind oft auch gebraucht brutal teuer. Die da ist eine ältere (2005er oder so) Alu 110 DLR, die ich in brauchbarem Zustand für 230 Euro bei einem großen Online-Auktionshaus erstanden habe. Die Dinger will immer keiner, weil sie >1,8 Kilo wiegen. Teuer war der Adapter (200 Dollar + Versand + Zoll/Steuern) für die non-bonded Brücken - und der Service + Optimierung bei 88. 

Letzteres hat sich aber definitiv gelohnt. Ich hab jetzt praktisch ne neue Gabel mit aktuellem Innenleben im alten Gehäuse.

Das Laufrad ist ein FunWorks N-Light Lefty mit Atmosphere-Felge von Actionsports. Recht leicht und preislich sehr vernünftig.

Lobend erwähnen kann man an dieser Stelle auch mal die K24. Noch so ein Online-Schnäppchen. Meine Güte hat das Ding Power.


----------



## SingleLight (16. Januar 2011)

Schickes Teil mit den richtigen Reifen, ein wenig mehr Federweg würde mir aber mehr gefallen an dem Rahmen, aber najo man kann nisch olles hoben


----------



## onkel_doc (16. Januar 2011)

Die Dinger will immer keiner, weil sie >1,8 Kilo wiegen

Tja, darum bin ich mit meiner manitou mrd zufrieden. Wenn eine dann eine aus carbon. Visuel gesehen reicht natürlich auch eine aus alu mit 1,8kg...;-)
Ne ne, wirklich schickes teil. macht sicher spass so wie es dasteht.


----------



## Jaypeare (16. Januar 2011)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Die Dinger will immer keiner, weil sie >1,8 Kilo wiegen
> 
> Tja, darum bin ich mit meiner manitou mrd zufrieden. Wenn eine dann eine aus carbon. Visuel gesehen reicht natürlich auch eine aus alu mit 1,8kg...;-)
> Ne ne, wirklich schickes teil. macht sicher spass so wie es dasteht.



1.85, der Adapter ist schwerer als die Originalbrücke. 

Eine R7 (ohne MRD) war vorher drin. 300g leichter, aber die hat, wenn der erste Eindruck nicht täuscht, Steifigkeits- und Performancemäßig mal sowas von überhaupt keine Chance gegen die Lefty. Optisch sowieso nicht. 

Jaja ich gebs zu, eine Carbon wäre mir auch lieber, aber für das Geld wollte mir keiner eine verkaufen.


----------



## onkel_doc (16. Januar 2011)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> 1.85, der Adapter ist schwerer als die Originalbrücke.
> 
> Eine R7 (ohne MRD) war vorher drin. 300g leichter, aber die hat, wenn der erste Eindruck nicht täuscht, Steifigkeits- und Performancemäßig mal sowas von überhaupt keine Chance gegen die Lefty. Optisch sowieso nicht.
> 
> Jaja ich gebs zu, eine Carbon wäre mir auch lieber, aber für das Geld wollte mir keiner eine verkaufen.



Da muss ich dir "leider" recht geben. Bin im moment aber dennoch super zufrieden mit der R7. Auch wenn sie nicht ganz mit der steifigkeit anderer gabeln mithalten kann. Heute unterwegs bei super wetter...definitv kein eisdielebike


----------



## Jaypeare (16. Januar 2011)

Das Bike gefällt mir auch richtig gut. 
Dürfte zudem um einiges leichter sein, als mein Cotic.

Ich wollte die R7 jetzt auch nicht schlechter machen, als sie ist. Die Steifigkeit war ausreichend und das ist auch keine schlechte Gabel (man neigt ja zu übertriebener Euphorie, wenn man was Neues hat). Aber ich war scheinbar zu blöd, das Ding vernünftig abzustimmen. Entweder sie sprach gut an, dann rauschte sie aber beim Bremsen oder Bergabfahren ständig weit durch den Federweg. Insbesondere wenn es steil bergab ging, nahm mir das jede Sicherheit. Mit mehr Druck oder höherer Dämpfung passierte das zwar nicht mehr, dafür war sie dann bei schnellen Schlägen dermaßen unsensibel, dass sie sich fast nach Starrgabel anfühlte. Naja, genug OT, tschuldigung.


----------



## onkel_doc (16. Januar 2011)

ICh habe jetzt fast ein halbes jahr gebraucht um sie wirklich gut abzustimmen. Habe das setup per zufall gefunden. Aber auch da muss ich dir recht geben. Zu hart oder zu weich und man hat das gefühl eine schwabelgabel vorne drin zu haben. Jetzt klapts ganz gut. Also, wünsche dir viel spass mit dem neuen teil. gut bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berlin-mtbler (17. Januar 2011)

Den RF-Aufkleber auf der Gabel finde ich nicht "steelecht" 

Sonst und bis auf andere, kleine Details wirklich ein schönes Gesamtkunstwerk.


----------



## cone-A (17. Januar 2011)

...und mit Mountain Goats im Hintergrund, sehr schön!



Gruß cone-A


----------



## Baelko (17. Januar 2011)

cone-A schrieb:


> ...und mit Mountain Goats im Hintergrund, sehr schön!  Gruß cone-A


....

Ich finde es immer schön das man an solchen Sprüchen das Alter des Verfassers erkennen kann. Ich schätze auf 40+.....Die US-Ziegen gab es Ende der 80iger/Anfang der 90iger, oder?


----------



## Don Trailo (17. Januar 2011)

Baelko schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Ich finde es immer schön das man an solchen Sprüchen das Alter des Verfassers erkennen kann. Ich schätze auf 40+.....Die US-Ziegen gab es Ende der 80iger/Anfang der 90iger, oder?


auf wunsch auch heute noch 

http://www.firstflightbikes.com/NewGoat.htm


----------



## versus (17. Januar 2011)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> auf wunsch auch heute noch
> 
> http://www.firstflightbikes.com/NewGoat.htm



pssst. bei dem thema da kriegt jemand z. zt. hektische flecken


----------



## cone-A (18. Januar 2011)

Baelko schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Ich finde es immer schön das man an solchen Sprüchen das Alter des Verfassers erkennen kann. Ich schätze auf 40+.....Die US-Ziegen gab es Ende der 80iger/Anfang der 90iger, oder?



Naja, meine Augen sind trübe, meine Beine sind müde...

Aber ich bin schon ein Modell aus den Siebzigern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tracer (21. Januar 2011)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Der Schock zum Sonntag:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sollte ich mir mal ein hardtail wieder aufbauen, würde es ähnlich wie deins sein!
geiles rad!


----------



## 34x18 (21. Januar 2011)




----------



## Blumenhummer (21. Januar 2011)

34x18 schrieb:


> ...



Diese beiden Aufbauten gefallen mir offen gestanden nicht besonders gut. 

Beim Singlespeeder passt die Gabel nach meinem Dafürhalten nicht zum Rahmen.

Das Rad mit Schaltung wirkt auf mich sehr unruhig - was sicherlich auch an den unzähligen Decals und den vielen verschiedenen Farben liegt.


----------



## Jaypeare (21. Januar 2011)

Die Rahmen sind traumhaft (abgesehen von der Farbe beim 1.). Sonst geb ich Blumenhummer recht: Technisch und funktional top, optisch hätte man mehr draus machen können.


----------



## RealNBK (21. Januar 2011)

Teuer, aber nicht ansehnlich. Beide.


----------



## 34x18 (21. Januar 2011)

RealNBK schrieb:


> Teuer, aber nicht ansehnlich. Beide.



you forgot - very light


----------



## RealNBK (21. Januar 2011)

na ja. Leicht geht anders.


----------



## 34x18 (21. Januar 2011)

RealNBK schrieb:


> na ja. Leicht geht anders.



aber nicht so schnell...


----------



## 34x18 (21. Januar 2011)

steel lovers...

[ame="http://vimeo.com/18969652"]FROM STEEL: The Making of a Soulcraft on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## mete (21. Januar 2011)

34x18 schrieb:


> aber nicht so schnell...



Doch, da ist ja quasi gar nichts Leichtes dran. Und die Behauptung "leicht" ohne Gewichtsangabe ist ja auch irgendwie relativ .

Jetzt mit Wunschkurbel im Übrigen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (21. Januar 2011)

Ohne FlaHa?


----------



## mete (21. Januar 2011)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ohne FlaHa?



Die Bilder sind schon etwas älter, inzwischen sind auch Flaschenhalter dran und auch ein anderer Vorbau, sowie die Gabel auf 80mm FW reduziert.


----------



## 34x18 (21. Januar 2011)

mete schrieb:


> Doch, da ist ja quasi gar nichts Leichtes dran. Und die Behauptung "leicht" ohne Gewichtsangabe ist ja auch irgendwie relativ .



rahmen = 1655g
komplettes rad < 8 kg


----------



## mete (21. Januar 2011)

34x18 schrieb:


> rahmen = 1655g
> komplettes rad < 8 kg



Aber nicht der Schalter...

für SSP mit Starrgabel ist das auch nicht leicht


----------



## 34x18 (21. Januar 2011)

mete schrieb:


> Aber nicht der Schalter...



ich bin der Schalter = 70kg


----------



## mete (21. Januar 2011)

34x18 schrieb:


> ich bin der Schalter = 70kg



Wie dem auch sei, leicht ist in der Konfiguration und beim "Schaltergewicht (respektive -größe)" jedenfalls anders...


----------



## Blumenhummer (21. Januar 2011)

34x18 schrieb:


> ich bin der Schalter



Und wie handhabst Du das mit dem Schalten bei dem rosafarbenen Rad?


----------



## mete (21. Januar 2011)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Und wie handhabst Du das mit dem Schalten bei dem rosafarbenen Rad?



Frequenzschaltung


----------



## 34x18 (21. Januar 2011)

mete schrieb:


> Frequenzschaltung



es gibt doch 2-gang - standing or sitting


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## panzer-oddo (21. Januar 2011)

Also ich finde die IFs natürlich sehr schick  - besonders das rosafarbene!
Der Schalter würde mir mit schwarzen Felgen und schwarzen Zügen besser gefallen - und der blaue Fuchsschwanz schießt natürlich den Vogel ab, dafür sieht man endlich mal eine e*thirteen (oder fifteen.G oder wie auch immer das heißt)-Kurbel an einem Stahlrad

Wieviel wiegt der Schalter?

gruß ali


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. Januar 2011)

mete schrieb:


> Die Bilder sind schon etwas älter


Darf ich um ein Bild vom kompletten Rad bitten?  Im Fotoalbum ist ja scheinbar nichts mehr davon.


----------



## Don Trailo (21. Januar 2011)




----------



## Nordpol (21. Januar 2011)

> dafür sieht man endlich mal eine e*thirteen (oder fifteen.G oder wie auch immer das heißt)-Kurbel an einem Stahlrad


 
an einem frisch gepulverten Stahlrahmen in British Racin Green.


----------



## Don Trailo (22. Januar 2011)




----------



## elrond (22. Januar 2011)

Heute nach Jahren mal wieder ungefedert unterwegs:




hat erstaunlich viel Spaß gemacht, lag aber wohl hauptsäcjhlich an dem genialen Wetter und der Tatsache, daß ich seit über 2 Monaten nicht mehr auf einem MTB saß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Hannibal (22. Januar 2011)

@ Don wieder einmal sehr schick aufgebaut!  ...welche Bremse ist das, hab ich noch nie gesehen?


----------



## Don Trailo (22. Januar 2011)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> @ Don wieder einmal sehr schick aufgebaut!  ...welche Bremse ist das, hab ich noch nie gesehen?


http://www.clarkscycles.com/index.p...pe/aftermarket/id/sx-skeletal-hydraulic-brake

gekauft bei crc


----------



## berlin-mtbler (22. Januar 2011)

Das Gas von Don Trailo erinnert mich irgendwie entfernt an das blau-weiße von RobEnglish.

Blaue Speichen vllt. noch?! Komplett weißer Sattel?!


----------



## onkel_doc (22. Januar 2011)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> http://www.clarkscycles.com/index.p...pe/aftermarket/id/sx-skeletal-hydraulic-brake
> 
> gekauft bei crc



Gib dann mal bescheid wie die bremsscheiben sind. Meine rubbeln mit der Hope wie sau und wenn sie nass sind ohhhhh gott quiiiiieeetschgeräusche auf einer anderen ebene.
Da muss ich bei mir noch ne lösung finden. Aber keine organischen beläge...vielleicht versuch ichs mal mit den scheiben von formula.


----------



## Don Trailo (22. Januar 2011)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Das Gas von Don Trailo erinnert mich irgendwie entfernt an das blau-weiße von RobEnglish.
> 
> Blaue Speichen vllt. noch?! Komplett weißer Sattel?!



Ach immer diese Details die keine sind


----------



## corfrimor (22. Januar 2011)

@don
Sehr stilsicher, wie immer. Ist das das Gas für die werte Gemahlin?

@nordpol
Schicker Rahmen, nette Parts, was man bis jetzt so sieht, bin gespannt auf den Aufbau!

@elrond
Ein sehr hübsches Geflügel hast Du da! Very oldschool, so muß das!
Wer hat den Rahmen denn gebaut? Das Streckereck ist übrigens immer 'ne Ausfahrt wert! Muß ich jetzt auch mal wieder hin.

Viele Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## Don Trailo (22. Januar 2011)

THANKS!
NEIN DAS IST MEIN ABEITSTIER FÜR DEN WEG ZUR ARBEIT


----------



## corfrimor (22. Januar 2011)

Aha, aha! Ich bin an sich kein neidischer Mensch, aber ... 

Das Titanradel für die Sonntagsausfahrt, der Stahlrahmen für den Alltag? Sauerei  

Nein, es sei Dir natürlich gegönnt 

Viele Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## versus (22. Januar 2011)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> Ach immer diese Details die keine sind



neeneee - und am schluss sieht das rad aus wie eins dieser stadtzürcher hipsterspackenkarren mit bunt angemalter kette und spackcards


----------



## versus (22. Januar 2011)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Aha, aha! Ich bin an sich kein neidischer Mensch, aber ...
> 
> Das Titanradel für die Sonntagsausfahrt, der Stahlrahmen für den Alltag? Sauerei
> 
> ...



ich weiss nicht genau wo don arbeitet, aber wo er wohnt. und wenn er in etwa dort arbeitet, wo ich es vermute, dann hätte ich für seinen heimweg auch gerne ein anständiges rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olli (22. Januar 2011)

Don Trailo schrieb:


>



TsTsTsTsTs..., das mit dem Kabelbinder kürzen war aber nix, kleinere Schnittwunden sind da vorprogrammiert. Für was gibt es Teppichmesser?
Ja, gut, klar, für Teppiche, aber man kann auch andere Sachen damit glatt und ohne Überstand abschneiden ...


----------



## Don Trailo (22. Januar 2011)

olli schrieb:


> tststststs..., das mit dem kabelbinder kürzen war aber nix, kleinere schnittwunden sind da vorprogrammiert. Für was gibt es teppichmesser?
> Ja, gut, klar, für teppiche, aber man kann auch andere sachen damit glatt und ohne überstand abschneiden ...


 
 es gibt auch feinere binder die leider verbraucht waren combrende??


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (22. Januar 2011)

Clarks noch nie gehört. Wieder was gelernt.


----------



## Catsoft (22. Januar 2011)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Clarks noch nie gehört. Wieder was gelernt.




Die Frage ist jetzt: Taugen die was? Was wiegen sie?

Robert


----------



## Don Trailo (22. Januar 2011)

Ein Kumpel fährt sie schon lange und ist zufrieden damit
Erwartest du von so ner billigbremse ne gewichtangabe
Guck auf die hp. Ev. Findest Du was
Cheers


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (22. Januar 2011)

Beim CRC steht 340gram.


----------



## shutupandride (22. Januar 2011)

@don: tolles gas, wenn ich auch die weißen teile raushauen würde. gabel=kocmo?
@elrond: hersteller des rahmensets?
@34x18: the if´s are nice, but the shifter is too white


----------



## elrond (23. Januar 2011)

34x18 schrieb:


> rosa if



Das rosa IF ist von den Farben her großartig, was ich nicht verstehe, warum man eine Federgabelgeo baut wenn man keine Federgabel verbaut. Da bei angepaßter Geo ne niedrig bauende Stahlgabel rein und es wäre nochmals so schön. Singlespeeder-MTB - für mich absoluter Nonsens aber das ist eine ganz andere Diskussion...



mete schrieb:


> Doch, da ist ja quasi gar nichts Leichtes dran. Und die Behauptung "leicht" ohne Gewichtsangabe ist ja auch irgendwie relativ .
> 
> Jetzt mit Wunschkurbel im Übrigen:



Das wird sehr lecker! 



corfrimor schrieb:


> @don
> @elrond
> Ein sehr hübsches Geflügel hast Du da! Very oldschool, so muß das!
> Wer hat den Rahmen denn gebaut? Das Streckereck ist übrigens immer 'ne Ausfahrt wert! Muß ich jetzt auch mal wieder hin.
> ...





shutupandride schrieb:


> @elrond: hersteller des rahmensets?



Erstmal Respekt für die Erkennung der Location! 
Das Rahmenset ist noch weit oldschooler als es aussieht.  Es ist mein erstes MTB und zwar ein 93er Scott Comp Racing aus Tange MTB Geröhr, das ich 8 Jahre lang gefahren bin. Irgendwann waren alle Anbauteile verschlissen, die ganze Kiste absolut abgerockt und nach Jahren des vor sich hergammelns hab ich beschlossen dem Rahmen sein Gnadenbrot mit einer neuer Pulverbeschichtung und den ausgetauschten Komponenten von meinem Fully zu gönnen. Ich liebe diesen Rahmen und würde ihn nie hergeben und wenn ich je ein modernes starres Bike haben wollte würde ich mir einen Rahmenset genau mit dieser Geo bauen lassen.


----------



## corfrimor (23. Januar 2011)

Na, wenn das mal kein eindrucksvolles Statement für die Nachhaltigkeit von Stahl ist 

Das Streckereck erkenn' ich sofort; ich hab' lange in Littenweiler gewohnt und war dort bestimmt zwei, dreimal pro Woche. Ist einer meiner Lieblingsplätze in der Gegend.

Viele Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (23. Januar 2011)

shutupandride schrieb:


> @don: tolles gas, wenn ich auch die weißen teile raushauen würde. gabel=kocmo?


 gabel salsA


----------



## nexx (23. Januar 2011)

Nettes Video von Soulcraft:
http://www.pinkbike.com/news/soulcraft-video-2011.html


----------



## Tyler1977 (23. Januar 2011)

Hat Ken schon auf der letzten Seite gepostet ;-)

Aber echt nette Jungs, konnte den Shop kurz besuchen, als ich letztes Jahr beruflich in SF war, einer unserer Lieferanten ist direkt um die Ecke in Petaluma.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (23. Januar 2011)

hallo,

gibt es noch gute Stahl-Rahmen mit Canti-Sockel??? Wenn ja welche z.Bsp???


----------



## Nordpol (23. Januar 2011)

Wenn Du wenig Geld ausgeben willst, kannst Du z.B. bei Ebay schauen, da gibt es noch reichlich Gebrauchte aber auch gute Gebrauchte die man neu Pulvern kann.
Wenn Du etwas mehr Gled ausgeben willst, läßt Du Dir einen machen, da ist die Auswahl auch nicht gerade klein.


----------



## RealNBK (23. Januar 2011)

@Mete: Du weißt ich mag das Vogel sehr, aber irgendwie finde ich den Umwerfer auf einmal viel zu klobig und das Silber passt dann irgendwie nicht. Wie siehts mit nem aktuellen DA aus? Oder gibts technische Gründe für genau das Modell?

PS.: Ich will das Rad natürlich im ganzen sehen!!! Die Kurbel wirkt nur im Komplettrad so schön filigran und edel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exto (23. Januar 2011)

elrond schrieb:


> Singlespeeder-MTB - für mich absoluter Nonsens aber das ist eine ganz andere Diskussion...





Warum zündest du sie dann?

Oder wolltest du nur mal n bisschen von der Seite beißen?


----------



## versus (23. Januar 2011)

exto schrieb:


> Warum zündest du sie dann?
> 
> Oder wolltest du nur mal n bisschen von der Seite beißen?



alternativ könnten wir auch den sinn von grossen laufrädern diskutieren...


----------



## singlestoph (23. Januar 2011)

odervon schlinglespeed in verbündung mit grossen laufrädchen


----------



## versus (23. Januar 2011)

singlestoph schrieb:


> odervon schlinglespeed in verbündung mit grossen laufrädchen



und dann noch mit vettergabel


----------



## exto (23. Januar 2011)

Im Angesicht der Tatsache, dass Nikolaus Otto vor einigen Jahren den Verbrennungsmotor erfunden hat, lässt sich's sicher auch prima über's Rad fahren an sich diskutieren...


----------



## singlestoph (24. Januar 2011)

stimmt, nur arme und dumme fahren fahrrad. wer es sich leisten kann kauft 'n moped


----------



## mete (24. Januar 2011)

RealNBK schrieb:


> @Mete: Du weißt ich mag das Vogel sehr, aber irgendwie finde ich den Umwerfer auf einmal viel zu klobig und das Silber passt dann irgendwie nicht. Wie siehts mit nem aktuellen DA aus? Oder gibts technische Gründe für genau das Modell?
> 
> PS.: Ich will das Rad natürlich im ganzen sehen!!! Die Kurbel wirkt nur im Komplettrad so schön filigran und edel.




Ich glaube, die Shimano-Modelle unterscheiden sich in der Form alle  nicht großartig, deshalb wäre ein DA wohl genauso klobig (wobei das wohl eher nur in der Perspektive so scheint, die Rohre sind schon recht voluminös). Ich wollte  damals halt einen komplett silbernen Umwerfer (passend zum Schaltwerk)  und da gab es von Shimano nur den 105er. Jetzt würde ich wohl einen Campa Record verbauen. Ist zur Zeit aber unnötig.

Das Rad steht momentan auf der Rolle, im Frühjahr mache ich mal wieder  richtige Reifen drauf und dann evtl. auch ein paar vernünftige Bilder.


----------



## RealNBK (24. Januar 2011)

Nicht nur ich warte gespannt darauf!


----------



## singlestoph (24. Januar 2011)

elrond schrieb:


> Das rosa IF ist von den Farben her großartig, was ich nicht verstehe, warum man eine Federgabelgeo baut wenn man keine Federgabel verbaut. Da bei angepaßter Geo ne niedrig bauende Stahlgabel rein und es wäre nochmals so schön. Singlespeeder-MTB - für mich absoluter Nonsens aber das ist eine ganz andere Diskussion...
> 
> 
> 
> Das wird sehr lecker!



wer weiss, 
vielleicht wurde es extra für die niner gabel gebaut (würd ich glaub auchnoch tun wenn ich nicht ein passendes niner zur gabel hätte ...)
oder
der rahmen war schon gebaut und mit federgabel bestückt und wurde erst später zusammen mit der starrgabel pink umlackiert 
...... _manweissesnicht_


----------



## elrond (24. Januar 2011)

singlestoph schrieb:


> wer weiss,
> vielleicht wurde es extra für die niner gabel gebaut (würd ich glaub auchnoch tun wenn ich nicht ein passendes niner zur gabel hätte ...)
> oder
> der rahmen war schon gebaut und mit federgabel bestückt und wurde erst später zusammen mit der starrgabel pink umlackiert
> ...... _manweissesnicht_



So ist es. 
und was das singlespeed angeht, ich kann da nix mit anfangen und in einer Galerie sollte so ein Kommentar auch einfach mal ausgepsrochen und hingenommen werden können ohne in eine Grundsatzdiskussion zu verfallen. Das gleiche gilt auch für 29er, die können noch so schnell sein, aussehen tun sie in meinen Augen in normaler Größe einfach kagge im Vergleich zu einem 26"er. Heißt ja jetzt nicht, daß man damit nicht auch Spaß haben kann und ich den Besitzern eben diesen nicht gönnen würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordpol (24. Januar 2011)

...kann man unterschreiben


----------



## singlestoph (24. Januar 2011)

ironie ist nicht so eures? kann das sein?

das pinke gehört dem bloomer ken persönlich und wurde soviel ich weiss schon mehr als einmal umgenutzt und umlackiert


----------



## Geisterfahrer (5. Februar 2011)

Nachdem ich jetzt Ewigkeiten nach einem Rocky Mountain "mit Blättern" in rot-weiß und winzig suchen mußte, weil Madame sich so in die Lackierung verguckt hatte, für 2010 dann tatsächlich das Blizzard im gewünschten Gewand angeboten wurde, im Februar bestellt und im November abbestellt, weil immer noch nicht lieferbar, brachte ein Abstecher nach Heidelberg eine ungeahnte Wendung: 




Das hätte sie auch gleich haben können...
Ja, Sattel und Pedale bleiben, der Spacer auch. Liegt nicht in meiner Entscheidungsmacht. Die Ghost-Spacer fliegen aber noch raus (derzeit keine anderen im Hause), ebenso der Einstellaufkleber am Umwerfer.

Teile: Germans Team Extreme, R7, Kling/Klong mit Revos und ZTR Crest, Avid Juicy Ultimate mit Hope Pro Floating Discs, RF Titaninnelager mit Turbine in 170mm, Steinbach-Pedale, XTR-Kassette und Dura Ace-Kette, Thomson Masterpiece, F-99 mit Duraflite plastik, King-Steuersatz, 953er Umwerfer.


----------



## Tyler1977 (5. Februar 2011)

Klassiker!

Sehr schön.


----------



## gtbiker (5. Februar 2011)

Sehr schön, guter Geschmack!


----------



## onkel_doc (5. Februar 2011)

willkommen bei den stahlbauern. Wieder ein neues mitglied das stahl zu schätzen weiss. Guter entscheid, ob rocky oder germans.


----------



## singlestoph (6. Februar 2011)

aber hallo das ist doch schick

der sattel muss passen (es gibt auch viel hässlichere sofas für männer ....) die pedalen sind doch ok wenn sie sich damit wohl fühlt .... besser als wenn sie mit klickpedalen auf den latz fällt und nachher nicht mehr biken will

s


----------



## Don Trailo (6. Februar 2011)

Sehr schön
Und rot kommt ganz gut
Feines teil


----------



## versus (6. Februar 2011)

sehr schönes bike mit top ausstattung!
glückwunsch zu der entscheidung (wobei ich rockyrotweissmitblättern schon auch grandios finde ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (6. Februar 2011)

sehr schönes germans


----------



## Geisterfahrer (6. Februar 2011)

Danke Jungs! Es freut uns, daß es Euch auch gefällt. Die Fahrerin saß heute mit einem breiten Grinsen drauf (Fairerweise muß man allerdings sagen, daß das wohl noch mehr am Wetter lag als am Rad.)

Wir haben den Rahmen an Germans Geburtstag (ein Samstag) abgeholt. Zunächst war nur Papa Möhren im Laden, kurz darauf traf German ein - per Rad. macht ihn für mich sehr sympathisch. Die Beratung vor dem Kauf war auch klasse. 

Anbei noch beide Gefährte zusammen:


----------



## Jazzman1991 (8. Februar 2011)

An einem Germans 'ne Disc ist für mich ein Frevel!


----------



## Don Trailo (8. Februar 2011)

Jazzman1991 schrieb:


> An einem Germans 'ne Disc ist für mich ein Frevel!


 
 was sollen sie nur v brakes bauen??
 willkommen in der neuen welt


----------



## Greg House (9. Februar 2011)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> was sollen sie nur v brakes bauen??
> willkommen in der neuen welt


 
Don hast Du was gegen V-Brakes?


----------



## versus (9. Februar 2011)

Jazzman1991 schrieb:


> An einem Germans 'ne Disc ist für mich ein Frevel!



was für ein blödsinn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordpol (9. Februar 2011)

dem kann man sich nur anschließen...


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (9. Februar 2011)

Eine Seilzug Disc wäre Frevel!


----------



## Don Trailo (9. Februar 2011)

Greg House schrieb:


> Don hast Du was gegen V-Brakes?


 
ich habe nichts gegen v-brakes 
aber ich habe auch nicht für sie übrig, das weiss du doch 
aber wenn man so ein schönes rotes rad von einem laden der echt was bewirkt hat in den vergangenen jahren als frevel deklassiert nur weil es mit disc angeboten wird. ist das doch nur albern-  und wenn es ein witz sein sollte
sorry bin humorlos


----------



## olli (9. Februar 2011)

Dr. Hannibal schrieb:


> Eine Seilzug Disc wäre Frevel!


Warum? Weil es nur im Frühjahr, Sommer und Herbst gefahren werden soll?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (9. Februar 2011)

Jazzman1991 schrieb:


> An einem Germans 'ne Disc ist für mich ein Frevel!



Sehe ich auch anders. Dies ist schließlich ein aktueller Rahmen mit Federgabelgeometrie und kein Batbike (U-Brakes, das einzig Wahre!  )
Die Bremsenwahl hing übrigens auch mit dem nicht gelieferten Blizzard zusammen. Hatte mir schon solche Mühe mit den Laufrädern gegeben.

Aber selbstverständlich sind auch negative Anmerkungen gestattet. Wir sind hier ja nicht in der Waldorfschule.


----------



## shutupandride (10. Februar 2011)

Jazzman1991 schrieb:


> An einem Germans 'ne Disc ist für *mich* ein Frevel!


das ist halt seine meinung,
man kann sie teilen oder nicht.
zementierte dogmen, in die eine oder andere richtung, sind auch quark


----------



## RealNBK (10. Februar 2011)

Ich muss erlich zum Germans sasgen dass mir die fetten Rohre und die plumpen Ausfallenden garnicht gefallen. Weiß nicht genau was der Grund ist, aber außer den einzelnen Komponenten gefällt mir das rad einfach nicht. Aber mir muss es ja nicht gefallen und wie es fährt kann ich ja nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Pimper (10. Februar 2011)

> Ich muss erlich zum Germans sasgen dass mir die fetten Rohre und die plumpen Ausfallenden garnicht gefallen.



Das liegt ein bisschen an der niedrigen Rahmenhöhe. Dadurch wirken die Rohre fetter, als sie sind. 

Aber ich würde mir als Germans-Fan auch viel lieber ein rundes Unterrohr wünschen, als ein ovales.

Ansonsten steht Germans auf der Stahl-Hit-Liste bei mir ziemlich weit oben (leicht, KTL-beschichtet etc...)


----------



## Jazzman1991 (11. Februar 2011)

So ist es in einem Forum. Es gibt zum Glück eine Reihe von Meinungen. Das Batbike ist auf jeden Fall eine andere Kategorie. Dennoch finde ich es mit den alten (z.T. weit unterlegenen) V-Brakes einfach schöner. Aber da dürften sich sicher auch welche finden, die diese im Gegensatz zu Grafton Speedcontrollers häßlich und deplatziert finden.
Bei mir sind Avid Ultimate dran, die verzögern super und reichen mir aus, leicht sind sie dazu (im Gegensatz zu Discs). Ansonsten kann ich Discs durchaus auch etwas abgewinnen, aber ich bin mit der "alten" Optik zufrieden.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (11. Februar 2011)

olli schrieb:


> Warum? Weil es nur im Frühjahr, Sommer und Herbst gefahren werden soll?



haha und die Erde ist eine Scheibe und die Sonne dreht sich um die Erde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (13. Februar 2011)

seilzugbremsen sind ganz böse und der untergang aller zivilisation 

der der sich was gönnt wechselt die züge auch am v-brake bike einmal jährlich , wenn man das an der mechanischen disc tut gibts wohl auch wenig gründe da irgendwas von schlechter werdender bremsleistung wegen verschmutzter leitung  nachzuplappern

wenn die jetzt an einem roten germans dran wären könnte man nicht mal über die entstellte optik durch die roten einstellknöffffe jammern, zumglücksinddakeinedrauf

wo war jetzt aber genau der zusammenhang? habichwasverpasst?


----------



## aka (14. Februar 2011)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Teile: Germans Team Extreme, R7, Kling/Klong mit Revos und ZTR Crest, Avid Juicy Ultimate mit Hope Pro Floating Discs, RF Titaninnelager mit Turbine in 170mm, Steinbach-Pedale, XTR-Kassette und Dura Ace-Kette, Thomson Masterpiece, F-99 mit Duraflite plastik, King-Steuersatz, 953er Umwerfer.



Toller Rahmen und gute Teilewahl, schön aufgebaut!



Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> ... kurz darauf traf German ein - per Rad. macht ihn für mich sehr sympathisch. Die Beratung vor dem Kauf war auch klasse.


Kann ich nur bestätigen, hat mich beim Kauf auch gut beraten und viel Zeit genommen.


----------



## Sahnie (14. Februar 2011)

singlestoph schrieb:


> stimmt, nur arme und dumme fahren fahrrad. wer es sich leisten kann kauft 'n moped



Oder Alkoholiker. So kenne ich das...


----------



## aggressor2 (18. Februar 2011)

neues spielzeug:


----------



## piazza (18. Februar 2011)

Wo ist hier der "Gefällt mir" Button?


----------



## berlin-mtbler (18. Februar 2011)

Foto 

Bike


----------



## Blumenhummer (18. Februar 2011)

Den Müll hätte man aber schon ruhig aus dem Blickfeld räumen können...


----------



## Don Trailo (19. Februar 2011)

........das war sicher sie sauberste ecke...
 das rad mag mir echt gefallen, da es absolut unlaut ist und schlicht


----------



## aggressor2 (19. Februar 2011)

mit dem müll habter recht. das war aber das einzige bild, was ich schießen konnte, bevor der akku der kamera leer war. bei gelegenheit mach ich mehr bilder. 
zum rad, danke. da is alles so, wie ich das erstmal wollte. gibt aber noch genug, was sich ändern lässt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berlin-mtbler (19. Februar 2011)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> gibt aber noch genug, was sich ändern lässt



Genau. Fang schon mal so an und schreib doch jetzt bei "Bike": 3x ungeschaltet und 1xgeschaltet?!


----------



## SingleLight (19. Februar 2011)

Schlichtes schickes Weißes


----------



## _stalker_ (20. Februar 2011)

Ganz schön viele Gänge - und vor allem ein leichter kleinster Gang - für deine Verhältnisse. 
Das kleine KB benutzt du wohl eher nicht, oder? 
Schönes Ding!


----------



## shutupandride (20. Februar 2011)

aggressor2 schrieb:


>


schönes bridgestone, wahrscheinlich ein MB1!?


----------



## Nordpol (20. Februar 2011)

just fertig geworden, aber leider draußen schon dunkel. werde es dann wohl morgen taufen....


----------



## RealNBK (20. Februar 2011)

Der Rahmen sieht ein wenig überfordert mit der Gabel aus, oder?
Welche Kurbel ist das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordpol (20. Februar 2011)

denn rahmen wird es noch in 100 jahren geben, eher unterfordert.
die kurbel: Fifteen G


----------



## Jazzman1991 (20. Februar 2011)

Kann es sein, dass der Rahmen nicht für eine Federgabel oder eine mit so viel Federweg vorgesehen ist? Die Winkel sehen zu flach aus.


----------



## Nordpol (20. Februar 2011)

der Rahmen ist für 80mm
entsprechend ist die Gabel.


----------



## versus (20. Februar 2011)

Jazzman1991 schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass der Rahmen nicht für eine Federgabel oder eine mit so viel Federweg vorgesehen ist? Die Winkel sehen zu flach aus.



das war damit wohl auch gemeint



RealNBK schrieb:


> Der Rahmen sieht ein wenig überfordert mit der Gabel aus, oder?



vielleicht liegts an der perspektive, aber auch die kettenstreben scheinen richtung tretlager eher anzusteigen.


----------



## onkel_doc (20. Februar 2011)

vorbau umdrehen und ev sieht es dann gleich anders aus...ansonsten gefällt mir die farbkombi. Auch wenn wieder leute kommen und erzählen rot und grün passt nicht. Kenn ich von woher kleiner link auf meins von Tomec_015 geschweist.

Aus welchem jahr is der rahmen??? vor 2000 denke ich schon oder. ca 1995???


----------



## karlser (20. Februar 2011)

Nordpol schrieb:


> just fertig geworden, aber leider draußen schon dunkel. werde es dann wohl morgen taufen....



Schöner Rahmen und Aufbau, nur diese Unsitte mit den Farbtupfern ...


----------



## Nordpol (20. Februar 2011)

> vorbau umdrehen und ev sieht es dann gleich anders aus...ansonsten gefällt mir die farbkombi. Auch wenn wieder leute kommen und erzählen rot und grün passt nicht. Kenn ich von woher
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
vorbau bleibt..., so jung bin ich nicht mehr....
da der rahmen einfarbig grün ist, habe ich ein bisschen mehr rotes elox genommen, bin mir selber noch nicht sicher ob es so bleibt (schalt u. brems endkappen). muß es mir erstmal ein paar tage anschauen.
elox-farben müßen bei mir immer rot sein.

ist ein stevens race bj.1997, mit federgabel geo 60/80mm. habe den rahmen vor 3 jahren gekauft und in die ecke gestellt, diesen winter hat es mich dann gepackt, und ich habe den rahmen entlacken und neu pulvern lassen.


----------



## onkel_doc (20. Februar 2011)

Flaschenhalter, vorbaukappe, aheadkappe in schwarz und rest passt schon. Na dann bin ich ja nicht schlecht gelegen.


----------



## Nafets190 (20. Februar 2011)

Das weisse Rad gefällt mir sehr. Gutes Foto, die Location kommt schon cool rüber


----------



## aggressor2 (21. Februar 2011)

_stalker_ schrieb:


> Ganz schön viele Gänge - und vor allem ein leichter kleinster Gang - für deine Verhältnisse.
> Das kleine KB benutzt du wohl eher nicht, oder?
> Schönes Ding!



da haste recht. viele viele gänge. aber langsam muss ich anfangen ein bisschen auf meine knie zu achten...und wenn, dann wenigstens stilvoll 



shutupandride schrieb:


> schönes bridgestone, wahrscheinlich ein MB1!?



korrekt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pimper (21. Februar 2011)

So ab 40 kann man ganz langsam mal in Erwägung ziehen von 48-38-28 auf 46-36-26 umzusteigen 

Das MB-1 ist sehr geil.


----------



## aggressor2 (21. Februar 2011)

ich bin noch nich 40, aber meine knie fühlen sich mindestens so an.
und wieder danke. es gibt aber einen dämpfer bei der geilheit. das tretlagergewinde auf der rechten seite is defekt. im moment is das innenlager mit hochfester schraubensicherung eingeklebt. sollte das nich halten, lass ichs bei nem rahmenbauer minimalinversiv repariern.


----------



## shutupandride (21. Februar 2011)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> das tretlagergewinde auf der rechten seite is defekt. im moment is das innenlager mit hochfester schraubensicherung eingeklebt. sollte das nich halten, lass ichs bei nem rahmenbauer minimalinversiv repariern.


oder einfach ein reparaturlager einbauen, wie zb das von mavic
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/de/thumb/1/1a/Mavic-g.jpg/220px-Mavic-g.jpg


----------



## Blumenhummer (21. Februar 2011)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> es gibt aber einen dämpfer bei der geilheit.



Wie das Leben so spielt. 

Hättest Du Dir den Gewinn vom Steuersatzverkauf mit Deinem Lieferanten geteilt, wäre Dir der Ärger bestimmt erspart geblieben.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (22. Februar 2011)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> ich bin noch nich 40, aber meine knie fühlen sich mindestens so an.
> und wieder danke. es gibt aber einen dämpfer bei der geilheit. das tretlagergewinde auf der rechten seite is defekt. im moment is das innenlager mit hochfester schraubensicherung eingeklebt. sollte das nich halten, lass ichs bei nem rahmenbauer minimalinversiv repariern.



Minimal-invasiv statt "minimalinversiv" bitte sehr. 

Erst einmal für'n Rahmen   und hoffentlich nie für's Knie  ...


----------



## Jesus Freak (22. Februar 2011)

Nordpol schrieb:


> der Rahmen ist für 80mm
> entsprechend ist die Gabel.



Also das muss nix heißen. Heutige 80 mm Gabeln bauen wesentlich höher als solche von z. B. 1998... Ist den modernen Geos geschuldet: längere Einbauhöhen der Gabeln, flachere Winkel, längere Oberrohre, kürzere Vorbauten...


----------



## RealNBK (22. Februar 2011)

Außerdem sieht man auch einfach dass die front echt hochgebockt ist, die Winkel sehr flach sind und das Tretlager auch nicht da ist wo es hingehört. Traveln wäre ne option, aber das sieht eigentlich schon nach 80mm aus. -> Alte Sid, oder Starrgabel könnte da helfen. Oder man mag einfach diese verhunzte Geometrie und hat einfach andere "vorlieben"


----------



## xc-mtb (27. Februar 2011)

Schlechtes Handyfoto nach der heutigen Ausfahrt. Bessere kommen demnächst mal wieder.

Jetzt mit GEAX Saguaro Schlauchreifen, neuen XTR Pedalen (Super die Dinger) und WR Gabel.







Macht weiter Spaß, vor allem nachdem der Umwerfer wieder besser eingestellt wurde.


----------



## RealNBK (27. Februar 2011)

Schönes Rad. Wie ist die gabel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xc-mtb (6. März 2011)

RealNBK schrieb:


> Schönes Rad. Wie ist die gabel?



Hallo

Bin die Gabel bisher wohl nur ca. 4 mal gefahren. Bin aber sehr zufrieden bisher. Der Lockout ist super und macht komplett dicht. Bedienung ist ebenfalls problemfrei.

Die Performance der offenen Gabel ist bisher typisch straff für eine Rennsportgabel. Da teste ich bisher noch wie soft ich sie bekomme und wie viel man ihr abverlangen kann. Wenn sich das ganze Eingespielt habe werde ich sie mal mit ner Durin SL und einer Fox Terralogic vergleichen.

Alles Gute

Matthias


----------



## RealNBK (8. März 2011)

Also, ultra beschissenes Ansprechverhalten gepaart mit flacher kennlinie?
Ich Denke da an FRM


----------



## mete (8. März 2011)

Gibt es zu der Gabel denn irgendwo Informationen im Netz? Danke!


----------



## elrond (8. März 2011)

mete schrieb:


> Gibt es zu der Gabel denn irgendwo Informationen im Netz? Danke!



Viel isses nid:
http://www.wrcompositi.it/catalogo.php?prodotto=44#

aber mal ehrlich, die Zeiten in denen es kleine Läden den Großen gezeigt haben sind irgendwie schon länger vorbei  und das Design ist ziemlich 90er und so wird es auch mit der Steifigkeit aussehen...


----------



## elrond (15. März 2011)

Mein treuer 93er Scott Comp Racing Rahmen mit ein paar neuen Teilen und mit Zeug was noch im Keller schlummerte erleichtert:









Farbkombi ist "etwas" gewöhnungsbedürftig...


----------



## Altitude (15. März 2011)

schönes scott: wenn du die didangabel loswerden willst - ich hätt ne pace rc31 im angebot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elrond (15. März 2011)

Altitude schrieb:


> schönes scott: wenn du die didangabel loswerden willst - ich hätt ne pace rc31 im angebot



Die hab ich aber grad eben erst bekommen.   Dürfte auch mit der Einbauhöhe schwierig werden, die Original hat glaub ich 400mm, die Titan 380mm und die Pace 420, oder?


----------



## Blumenhummer (15. März 2011)

Ich hätte noch so ein Originalgäbelchen, falls es benötigt wird...


----------



## ideallinie (15. März 2011)

elrond schrieb:


> Mein treuer 93er Scott Comp Racing Rahmen mit ein paar neuen Teilen und mit Zeug was noch im Keller schlummerte erleichtert:



Schönes und puristisches Hardtail. 
Aber warum hast du eigentlich keine Stahlgabel genommen?


----------



## elrond (15. März 2011)

ideallinie schrieb:


> Schönes und puristisches Hardtail.
> Aber warum hast du eigentlich keine Stahlgabel genommen?



Stahlgabel liegt in "Wagenfarbe" im Keller, hab mir von der Titangabel etwas mehr Komfort erhofft (ist aber wegen der großen Durchmesser nicht der Fall) und vor allem hab ich mal eben schnell über 250g gespart.  Muß mal schauen wie oft ich das Teil jetzt fahre, vielleicht gibt's im Winter dann ne neue Pulverbeschichtung (die jetzige ist eh unmöglich dick) in einer neutralen Farbe => graumetallic, wäre dann auch wieder näher am Originalzustand. 
Die Pace, wäre aber auch nicht schlecht, wenn sie passen würde...


----------



## ideallinie (15. März 2011)

elrond schrieb:


> Stahlgabel liegt in "Wagenfarbe" im Keller, hab mir von der Titangabel etwas mehr Komfort erhofft (ist aber wegen der großen Durchmesser nicht der Fall) und vor allem hab ich mal eben schnell über 250g gespart.  Muß mal schauen wie oft ich das Teil jetzt fahre, vielleicht gibt's im Winter dann ne neue Pulverbeschichtung (die jetzige ist eh unmöglich dick) in einer neutralen Farbe => graumetallic, wäre dann auch wieder näher am Originalzustand.
> Die Pace, wäre aber auch nicht schlecht, wenn sie passen würde...



Für mehr Komfort hätte evtl. ne schlanke Unicrown Ti gesorgt.
Aber eine richtig leichte Stahlgabel ist auch kaum zu übertreffen.

Die Gabel ist ja total geil, wenn die Farbe dann noch passt....
Und für Komfort hast du doch dein Fully.


----------



## corfrimor (16. März 2011)

Hm.... um ehrlich zu sein - mit der alten Stahlgabel fand ich's besser.


----------



## Don Trailo (16. März 2011)

elrond schrieb:


> Muß mal schauen wie oft ich das Teil jetzt fahre, vielleicht gibt's im Winter dann ne neue Pulverbeschichtung (die jetzige ist eh unmöglich dick) in einer neutralen Farbe => graumetallic, wäre dann auch wieder näher am Originalzustand.



BITTE DANN EINFACH NOCH DEN CANTIHALTER WEGFLEXEN!!


----------



## SingleLight (16. März 2011)

Ich finde das Rad eigentlich ganz cool, nur irgendwie passt die billige Sattelstütze nicht zum Rad, da würde ich mir was netteres überlegen


----------



## Don Trailo (16. März 2011)

SingleLight schrieb:


> Ich finde das Rad eigentlich ganz cool, nur irgendwie passt die billige Sattelstütze nicht zum Rad, da würde ich mir was netteres überlegen


 (Restekiste....) doch ev. ne roox.....?


----------



## elrond (16. März 2011)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> (Restekiste....) doch ev. ne roox.....?


Brauche leider eine Stütze mit Versatz, dazu noch 26,8 Durchmesser, das macht die Sache nicht leichter. Somit scheiden meine Race Face XY und PMP Carbon mit jeweils 27,2 schon mal aus. Heylight wäre neu ne Option oder falls jemand noch was nettes zu hause liegen hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (16. März 2011)

elrond schrieb:


> Dürfte auch mit der Einbauhöhe schwierig werden, die Original hat glaub ich 400mm, die Titan 380mm und die Pace 420, oder?



da hast Du wieder recht - war nen Versuch wert


----------



## Rennkram (16. März 2011)

Foto ist schon etwas älter.
Neuer Vorbau, Steuersatz ist jetzt schwarz, leichter LRS + "Straßenbereifung".
Gewicht trotz komplett XTR, 1400g LRS: 12 Kg.
Schwere Teile sind: Lenker um die 300g. Vorbau um die 200g. HReifen um die 600g.
Gabel um die 2000g. Pedale um die 500g. Rahmen um die 1800g.


----------



## onkel_doc (16. März 2011)

ein stahlrahmen um die 1800g und schwer???? Das ist leicht
Wenn da leichte teile drankommen sinds 9,5kg...


----------



## Rennkram (16. März 2011)

Ich hätte jetzt gedacht, leichte Stahlrahmen haben so um die 1600g.
Das GT hat True Temper OX Gold Rohre 

Gewicht ist mir nicht soo wichtig. Ich bin nur erstaunt, wie schwer das Rad mit XTR und dem LRS noch ist. 

Sind halt alles alte Teile..


----------



## berlin-mtbler (17. März 2011)

So ähnlich ging's mir letztens auch: komplett ixteerrr und eigentlich guter retrokram und trotzdem schwer. 

Egal, hab ich mir gesagt und gleich noch nen schweren Stahllenker und Stahlvorbau dran montiert. 

Da der Aufbau aber noch nicht fertig ist, hab ich ja noch Zeit es mir anders zu überlegen


----------



## onkel_doc (17. März 2011)

Leichte stahlrahmen findest du so bei 1700g-1850g. Meiner hat 1850g und die grösse ist so ca 20".
Agresti hat so ca 1750g normale grösse 17".

Laufräder und anbauteile sind halt eben nicht wirklich leicht.



Rennkram schrieb:


> Ich hätte jetzt gedacht, leichte Stahlrahmen haben so um die 1600g.
> Das GT hat True Temper OX Gold Rohre
> 
> Gewicht ist mir nicht soo wichtig. Ich bin nur erstaunt, wie schwer das Rad mit XTR und dem LRS noch ist.
> ...


----------



## ice (17. März 2011)

Hi,
...weil wir gerade beim Gewicht sind...
Ab wann ist eine starre Stahlgabel wirklich leicht ?  1kg ist standart und liegt im Keller,ich suche aber evtl. was leichteres. Steinbach Alu hat ca. 650g ist aber kein Eisen ...

gruß Ice


----------



## aggressor2 (17. März 2011)

ritchey logic aus anfang/mitte 90er. mit kurzem 1" schraubschaft 720g.


----------



## panzer-oddo (17. März 2011)

Pulcro Headbanger 1" Disc only 800g:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RAUMFAHRER7012 (17. März 2011)

Die Starrgabel vom Breezer Lightning (1996) wiegt mit 200mm Gabelschaft und Kralle&unterer Steuersatzschale 822g.


----------



## ice (18. März 2011)

Hi,
Danke schon mal ... also 800g ist nicht übel, muß ich nur noch eine finden 

und weils ne Galerie ist ... hier soll die Gabel dann evtl. rein


----------



## onkel_doc (18. März 2011)

noch ne stütze in silber wäre sicher nett.


----------



## ice (18. März 2011)

...stimmt, 
 aber wenn man das ganze Rad sieht,mit Lenker(auch RaceFace wie die Stütze), dann paßt die Optik wieder ...


----------



## aggressor2 (18. März 2011)

nochmal mit etwas dreck und kurzem schaltwerkskäfig.
für das bild wollt ich aufs große kettenblatt hochschalten und es ging nich mehr. innenlager is um einen mm rausgerutscht. superspitze...


----------



## SCK (18. März 2011)

Wie geil, die flite control rockets! 
Die schönsten barends!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (18. März 2011)

SCK schrieb:


> Wie geil, die flite control rockets!
> Die schönsten barends!



in der tat


----------



## Blumenhummer (18. März 2011)

Barends sehen immer grauselig aus. Das gilt nach meinem Empfinden für die aktuell gezeigten Exemplare sogar in besonderem Maße.


----------



## Lowrider (19. März 2011)

Hab mich heute ein wenig um den aufbau des curtlo gekümmert. es fehlen noch kasette, kette und kabel.


----------



## onkel_doc (19. März 2011)

bis jetzt sehrgut ausser der sattel und die steigung am vorbau.
Habs ja schon im anderen fred geschrieben da kann man was wirklich gutes draus machen. Schöner rahmen und die gabel passt auch dazu.
bin auf das endprodukt gespannt.


----------



## gtbiker (19. März 2011)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Leichte stahlrahmen findest du so bei 1700g-1850g.


Leichte Stahlrahmen wiegen unter 1600g in 18". Ist nur die Frage ob _leicht_ gleichbedeutend mit _gut_ ist


----------



## cluso (19. März 2011)

elrond schrieb:


> Brauche leider eine Stütze mit Versatz, dazu noch 26,8 Durchmesser, das macht die Sache nicht leichter. Somit scheiden meine Race Face XY und PMP Carbon mit jeweils 27,2 schon mal aus. Heylight wäre neu ne Option oder falls jemand noch was nettes zu hause liegen hat...




Könnte dir gegen Portoübernahme eine Kore anbieten. 

Gruß


----------



## onkel_doc (19. März 2011)

Unter 1600g???? was sind das für dinger??? Ob das dann noch gut fahrbar ist??? denke nicht. Möchte es nicht austesten

Dein grünes rocky wär noch was für mich. Nur falls du es mal nicht mehr möchtest. ICh bin 186cm gross. "HAMMER" farbe



gtbiker schrieb:


> Leichte Stahlrahmen wiegen unter 1600g in 18". Ist nur die Frage ob _leicht_ gleichbedeutend mit _gut_ ist


----------



## gtbiker (19. März 2011)

Vor ca. 15 Jahren (!) gab es da z.Bsp. den Jamis Dragon Fly mit schlappen 1558g in 19". Die Dinger waren gut fahrbar, solange die menschliche Auflast nicht die 100kg Marke großartig überschritten hat. 
Stefan Sahm vom Team Bulls (mit Karl Platt etc) > Giant Racing Team > Team T-Mobile (mit den Fumics etc) > Team Albgold > Team Dorn. Und diese Jungs sind in der Anfangszeit auch handgemachte Stahlrahmen mit sehr geringem Gewicht gefahren.
Übrigens als Tipp, wers noch nicht kennt: http://www.stefansahm.de/Technik/technik.html (auch mal tapfer in der Bildergalerie rumschauen, lohnt sich).
Daneben gibt es zig weitere Firmen, die einen Rahmen mit um die (oder drunter) 1600g gemacht haben, die auch fahrbar waren. 

Die heutigen Stahlrahmen (ich rede jetzt von den Massen, nicht vom Custombereich), die besonders in letzter Zeit stark im Trend liegen, sind auf gutdeutsch Pb-verseuchte geschredderte Wasserrohre. Nur das diese einen geschickten Designer und ein gutes Marketingkonzept dahinter haben, da bekommt man halt auch 2,3kg Rahmen (CC) für 650Euro an den Mann gebracht, kein Thema, ist ja alles so retro, so anders, so eine alternative Alternative zu Titan und so hipp, und die Dinger vertragen ja auch so viel mehr als sonstige Hardtails und zudem sehen sie ja viel schöner aus in den neuen Trendfarben Kackbraun und Schwedenabfallrot. Und wenn dann noch optische Leckerlis wie tapered Steuerrohre verbaut sind, dann schlägt das Herz des modernen Mountainbikers natürlich höher, klar.
Von den anderen boomenden Radbranchen und derren Trends in Zusammenhang mit dem Werkstoff Stahl wollen wir gar nicht anfangen, sonst bekomm ich Brechdurchfall, Arthritis und muss wegen akuter schizophrener Psychose eingeliefert werden.

Übrigens, das grüne Rocky stand jetzt ein halbes Jahr zum Verkauf und keiner wollte es, da hab ichs zerpflückt und jetzt steht das Rahmenset in der Küche und bekommt Essensreste aufs Haupt gebröselt.

In diesem Sinne, gute Nacht


----------



## Jesus Freak (20. März 2011)

Da is was dran! 
Aber: früher war alles besser, sogar die Zukunft!


----------



## onkel_doc (20. März 2011)

@gtbiker
Das hast du gut geschrieben. Darum hab ich mir ja auch keine massenware zugelegt und bin jetzt wenigstens bei 1850g.

Ansonsten muss ich dir da schon recht geben was die massenware anbelangt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (20. März 2011)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Jamis Dragon Fly



Ist zufällig jemandem ein solches Rad bekannt, das zum Verkauf steht?


----------



## gtbiker (20. März 2011)

Ich wüsste keinen, leider!
Aber hier im Forum gibts Leute die einen solchen haben....vielleicht präventiv mal anschreiben?
Fotos vom Rahmen habe ich, kann ich dir bei Bedarf zuschicken.
Schönen sonnigen *Sonn*tag


----------



## Blumenhummer (20. März 2011)

Hallo gtbiker,

sonnig ist es bei uns heute ebenfalls. Ein Traum! Über Fotos würde ich mich natürlich freuen...

Herzliche Grüße und ein schönes Restwochenende!


Volker


----------



## Lowrider (22. März 2011)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Ist zufällig jemandem ein solches Rad bekannt, das zum Verkauf steht?



Jamis Dragon Pro in Stahl gibts neu für US$ 800.-
Bei heutigem Kurs ist das ein schnäppchen.


----------



## Jaypeare (22. März 2011)

Lowrider schrieb:


> Jamis Dragon Pro in Stahl gibts neu für US$ 800.-
> Bei heutigem Kurs ist das ein schnäppchen.



Der ist aber mittlerweile aus Reynolds 853 Geröhr und dürfte deutlich schwerer sein. Oder irre ich da?

Trotzdem ein schöner Rahmen.


----------



## msony (24. März 2011)

Alt,aber fährt.



Gruesse ausm Pott.


----------



## elrond (24. März 2011)

msony schrieb:


> Alt,aber fährt.
> 
> Gruesse ausm Pott.



Gefällt (besser als vieles neue)!


----------



## onkel_doc (24. März 2011)

heute on tour auf dem weissenstein mit freundin. Herrlich das wetter.


----------



## cone-A (25. März 2011)

Mööönsch, die Farbe der Hose beißt sich mit dem Rahmen! 

Ansonsten: Schönes Bike, schöne Gegend!

Gruß cone-A


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (25. März 2011)

Hast recht aber ich schau eben ned immer so auf style. Hab mir irgendwas umgeschnallt und ab gings...sorry für den stylegraus...



cone-A schrieb:


> Mööönsch, die Farbe der Hose beißt sich mit dem Rahmen!
> 
> Ansonsten: Schönes Bike, schöne Gegend!
> 
> Gruß cone-A


----------



## Greg House (26. März 2011)

So nun ist es soweit. Sucht euch eure Lieblingsfarbe einfach in ruhe raus






















Blau ist aber auch nicht schlecht



















Oder doch lieber blau/grün?


----------



## elrond (26. März 2011)

Klasse!  Klassisches Design schön umgesetzt. Warum wurden die Agresti Label nicht freigelegt?


----------



## ideallinie (26. März 2011)

Grün und blau schmückt....

Absolut cooles Teil und einfach mal was anderes.
Wieviele von den Teilen hast du denn mittlerweile?
Und warum nicht mal eines mit disc?

@elrond: stimmt, blanke Edelstahllogos wären cooler.


----------



## Greg House (26. März 2011)

ideallinie schrieb:


> Grün und blau schmückt....
> 
> Absolut cooles Teil und einfach mal was anderes.
> Wieviele von den Teilen hast du denn mittlerweile?
> ...


 
Die Schilder muss ich noch frei mach! Wird aber auf jeden fall gemacht. Ist zur Zeit mein drittes.
Mein nächstes gibt ein GATH


----------



## singlestoph (27. März 2011)

Stahl ist dem Wal





jetzt muss es zuerst noch nach hause fliegen ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (27. März 2011)

@greg
dein schönstes!!
@stoph
wir bleiben dran


----------



## pelue67 (27. März 2011)

Germans Team Extreme
Steuersatz Chris King, Syntace Vorbau/Lenker, Sattel Selle Italia Flite TransAm, Thomson Sattelstütze, Mavic XC717, Avid Single Digit 7, Shimano XT Antrieb, Pedale SPD, Gabel Magura Asgard 80mm


----------



## onkel_doc (27. März 2011)

@greg
Das geilste bis jetzt. Da stimmt alles.
Na ja...das orange der pedalen würde ich noch weglassen oder gleich noch n bisschen etwas dazu montieren. Aber auch so ein tolles gerät.

@singlestoph
Auf das CIELO bin ich gespannt.


----------



## corfrimor (27. März 2011)

Hmmm... das AGRESTI will mir nicht so recht gefallen. Ich sehe zwar schon, daß es perfekt durchgestylt ist und die Farben je für sich gefallen mir auch gut, aber der Übergang ... und dann auch noch in Metallic ... das erinnert mich doch sehr an die getunten Opel Mantas und Golf GTI's aus meiner Jugendzeit  

Sorry ... aber dafür gefallen mir Deine anderen um so besser 

Das GERMANS finde ich gut, lediglich den plumpen Vorbau (Was für ein Syntace ist das denn?) würde ich gegen 'nen F99 tauschen und der Sattel ist mir auch zu klobig. Allerdings muß der letztere halt in erster Linie zum Fahrer passen.

Viele Grüße

corfrimor

@ pelue67: Ist das der Langkofel im Hintergrund? Photographiert von der Seiser Alm?


----------



## RealNBK (27. März 2011)

Greg House schrieb:


>


Also das Teil ist wirlich hübsch. Ich dachte zuerst dass sei ein Flipfloplack. Das fände ich das wieder zu posermäßig, aber das hier ist echt cool. Zwei räder in einem quasi. Der Aufbau ist natürlich auch sehr schön.
Mitlerweile würde ich aber auch Discs fahren. Gerade wenn man noch weitere schöne V-gebremste im Stall hat. Die Abwechslung ist der Reiz an so einem Fuhrpark.
Wer hat den Paintjob erledigt wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## pelue67 (27. März 2011)

@corfrimor
Der Vorbau ist ein Megaforce 254. Das Bike ist von 1999. 

Ja, Photo ist auf der Seiser-Alm gemacht.


----------



## Blumenhummer (27. März 2011)

@Greg House: Wiederum ein schönes Agresti! Seine älteren Geschwister brauchen nach meinem Empfinden einen Vergleich allerdings nicht zu scheuen. Blau-grüne Lackierungen sind grundsätzlich immer fein. Irgendwie will der Funke bei mir jedoch nicht so richtig überspringen. Etwas in Anlehnung an den New Sea & Sky-Stil vom Martin Jahnecke wäre bestimmt auch interessant gewesen. Das ginge dann allerdings eindeutig in die von cofrimor angesprochene Manta-Ecke. Die Logos würden mir gerade zu den vielen silberfarbenen Teilen mit weniger Lack à la Wiesmann deutlich besser gefallen. Die kupferfabenen Egg Beater 2Ti passen für meinen Geschmack leider gar nicht an das Rad. Das gleiche Problem hatte ich bei meinem Thurot Titan auch. Ich habe mich vor diesem Hintergrund für silberfarbene Federn und Endkappen von r2-bike entschieden. Lustig wäre es noch, die Einstellrädchen der Gabel dunkelblau und dunkelgrün eloxieren zu lassen. Die Aufkleber auf den Felgen eliminierst Du bestimmt noch!? Gegen die roten Flecken an den XX-Teilen wird man vermutlich leider nichts Sinnvolles unternehmen können?! Vielleicht würde sich der Einsatz eines Eddings im Sinne eines runderen Gesamtbilds positiv auswirken?

@singlestoph: Da bin ich auf weitere Bilder gespannt...


----------



## Jaypeare (27. März 2011)

@Greg House: Tolles Farbenspiel. Besonders die Kombination aus dunkler kräftige Metallicfarbe mit silbernen Anbauteilen, das sieht einfach gut aus. 

Aber warum stellt man sich drei Mal einen identischen Rahmen hin? Oder sind deine drei Agrestis von der Auslegung und Geometrie her unterschiedlich?

Geniales Wetter heute. Da hab ich meinem Stahlross trotz leichter Sorgen mit der Gabel mal ausgiebigen Auslauf gegönnt.


----------



## Spaltinho (27. März 2011)

Ich finde die Idee des Paintjobs auch ziemlich gut. Erinnert mich an die von Blumenhummer beschriebenen Kleins oder dieses Boulder Defiant mit vierfach Lackierung.
Dennoch ist mir das alles zuviel des Guten. Vorbau und Gabelkrone hätte ich silber gelassen. So driftet es mir zu sehr in die Manta- oder Autoscooteroptik ab.

Gruß


----------



## Greg House (27. März 2011)

RealNBK schrieb:


> Also das Teil ist wirlich hübsch. Ich dachte zuerst dass sei ein Flipfloplack. Das fände ich das wieder zu posermäßig, aber das hier ist echt cool. Zwei räder in einem quasi. Der Aufbau ist natürlich auch sehr schön.
> Mitlerweile würde ich aber auch Discs fahren. Gerade wenn man noch weitere schöne V-gebremste im Stall hat. Die Abwechslung ist der Reiz an so einem Fuhrpark.
> Wer hat den Paintjob erledigt wenn man fragen darf?


 
Den Paintjob hat Günther Wilhelm in Usingen erledigt. Disc brauche ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (27. März 2011)

Für Pulver sind das aber echt schöne Farben. Da wünsche ich Dir schon jetzt viel Vergnügen beim Freilegen der Logos...


----------



## RealNBK (27. März 2011)

Greg House schrieb:


> Den Paintjob hat Günther Wilhelm in Usingen erledigt. Disc brauche ich nicht.



Dachte ich mir fast schon. Habe schon sehr schöne arbeiten von denen gesehen. Das mit der Disc ist natürlich deine sache.


----------



## Greg House (28. März 2011)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Für Pulver sind das aber echt schöne Farben. Da wünsche ich Dir schon jetzt viel Vergnügen beim Freilegen der Logos...


Das ist nicht mein Problem. Dies macht Stefano. Ist aber kein Problem den alle Agresti´s sind gepulvert und werden von Stefano frei gelegt.


----------



## onkel_doc (1. April 2011)

Ich suche einen hübschen Hardteil-Rahmen aus Stahl für mich und mein neues Projekt. 
Kann schonmal gefahren worden sein. Gut wäre
scheibenbremsentauglich. Interessieren würde mich ein Rock lobster, Serotta, independent, u.s.w.
Auch ein Komplettrad kann angeboten werden. Grösse müsste so um die 19"-20" sein.
Wer hat den Keller voll von Stahlräder und möchte es in guten Händen wissen...bei mir seit ihr richtig.

Da meine Freundin jetzt keines aus Stahl möchte werde ich mir nochmals was aufbauen.

Danke und gruss onkeldoc


----------



## J-CooP (2. April 2011)

Mein Deer hat eine Frischzellenkur bekommen.
Erstmal habe ich dem Rahmen eine Scheibenbremsaufnahme verpasst und die Cantisockel entfernt:












Und dann hat mich noch das Geschaukel an der Front gestÃ¶rt - also musste die Federgabel raus und was starres her. Erst hatte ich Ã¼ber Titan von Kocmo nachgedacht, aber Ã¼ber 400â¬ fÃ¼r 'ne Starrgabel sind ja auch nicht ohne. Also die Vernunft eingeschaltet, fÃ¼r 'nen Fuffi eine gebrauchte Kinesis Maxlight geholt, entlackt (Abbeizer mit Dichlormethan ist zwar verboten, rockt aber voll!), gebÃ¼rstet und neu klarlackiert. Wiegt das gleiche wie Kocmo und sieht auch nicht groÃ anders aus.

An die Scheibenbremsaufnahme habe ich Avid BB7 Road (keine Diskussionen dazu bitte!) drangeschraubt, die wunderbar an den alten Avid Ultimate Cantihebeln funktionieren. Die neuen LaufrÃ¤der bestehen aus Mavic XC-717disc, aktuellen XT-Naben und Sapim Force und Laser.

Bei der Kurbel kommt nun doch noch Kocmo zum Einsatz - ein Abklatsch der alten Race Face Turbinen mir Blutrinne. Ob die aber dran bleibt, weiÃ ich noch nicht. Auf Biegung ist sie als Doppel-T-TrÃ¤ger naturgemÃ¤Ã recht steif, aber sie tordiert sich wie verrÃ¼ckt, wenn man mal krÃ¤ftig antritt. Da merkt man richtig, wie sich der FuÃ schief stellt. DafÃ¼r baut sie mit 156mm auf dem 103er Innenlager schÃ¶n schmal.
Wiegen tut die Kiste nun brauchbare 10,4kg.


----------



## Nafets190 (2. April 2011)

geiles Teil! Macht schon Laune es anzusehen.


----------



## doc-hille (2. April 2011)

Wunder- Wunderschön!!!!!!!


----------



## moraa (2. April 2011)

Sehr geiles Gerät!

Glückwunsch.


----------



## onkel_doc (3. April 2011)

ja, das würde mir auch gefallen. Bin ja gerade auf der suche nach was schönem...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (3. April 2011)

Da ich gerade diese sehr schöne Lötarbeit von J-CooP sehe, 
frage ich mich, wieso fast alle aktuellen Stahlrahmen eine IS- 
anstelle einer PM-Aufnahme haben. 
Wäre das zu fragil?


----------



## J-CooP (3. April 2011)

*Löt*arbeit
So eine IS-Aufnahme ist deutlich einfacher herzustellen. Einfach ein Stück 5 oder 6mm Flachstahl nehmen, zwei Löcher im entsprechenden Abstand bohren, das ganze zurecht flexen und dann fluchtend mit der Innenseite des Ausfallendes anbauen. Zum Ausrichten reicht auch eine einfache eindimensionale Lehre mit drei Bohrungen (auf meinem ersten Bild gut zu sehen)

Bei PM liegen die Bohrungen ja in einer anderen Ebene. Die Bremsaufnahme wird dadurch komplizierter zu fertigen und auch die genaue Ausrichtung gestaltet sich schwieriger.


----------



## FlowinFlo (3. April 2011)

Ja, bei deiner nachträglichen *Löt*arbeit leuchtet mir das ein. 
Meine Frage ist aber eher auf die aktuellen Rahmen bezogen.


----------



## RealNBK (3. April 2011)

Ich finde das Deer auch sehr hübsch, aber an diesem Rahmen mit "Raw"-Finish brauchen die neuen Aluteile noch wtwas Patina.
Technisch sollte das Gerät toll sein. Der Hope-Steuersatz passt übrigens zu 110% an genau dieses Rad!


----------



## singlestoph (4. April 2011)




----------



## alu-xb (4. April 2011)

auch sehr gut !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (4. April 2011)

Sehr schön.
Nur die Race Face Kurbel finde ich etwas fett für den Rahmen und würde die Decals von der Reba ziehen.


----------



## nebeljäger (4. April 2011)

uiui...das Cielo ist klasse...

täuschts, oder sind die Winkel wirklich so flach? Rahmen auf 80 oder 100mm Federweg angepasst?


----------



## Altitude (6. April 2011)

100mm 29er

@stoph
a draum - aber das weisst du ja selber


----------



## Baelko (6. April 2011)

Der Hinterbau am Cielo sieht an den Sitzstreben eng aus. Was passt da maximal für ein Reifen rein?


----------



## berlin-mtbler (6. April 2011)

Sehr, sehr schick - das Cielo. 

Was sind das für Ringe ums Steuerrohr - "nur" Zierde oder haben die auch nen funktionalen Voteil? 

Teileliste und Gewicht vom Cielo bitte? 

Danke!


----------



## versus (6. April 2011)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Sehr, sehr schick - das Cielo.
> 
> Was sind das für Ringe ums Steuerrohr - "nur" Zierde oder haben die auch nen funktionalen Voteil?



würde mich auch interessieren. auch dieses goldene (oder goldige), ovale  plättchen da vorne am steuerrohr - wozu ist das denn?


----------



## nexx (6. April 2011)

versus schrieb:


> auch dieses goldene (oder goldige), ovale  plättchen da vorne am steuerrohr - wozu ist das denn?


----------



## singlestoph (6. April 2011)

der versus wollte mit meinem account was lustiges schreiben glaube ich .....

ich muss mal schaun, arbeite noch , vielleicht morgen ....


----------



## elrond (6. April 2011)

Der Cielo Rahmen ist an sich sehr schön allerdings ist er auch extrem schwierig hübsch aufzubauen wie das fertige Bike leider zeigt. 
Was mir nicht gefällt:
- die matte Gabel
- die Kurbel
- das Schaltwerk
Der Rahmen schreit förmlich nach einer geschmiedeten und auf hochglanzpolierten Kurbel und Schaltwerk. Das ganze dann auch bitte garniert mit einem großen Kettenlbatt und glänzendem Umwerfer und ohne Aufkleber auf den Felgen.


----------



## cluso (6. April 2011)

J-CooP schrieb:


> Mein Deer hat eine Frischzellenkur bekommen.



Hat was das Rad. "Richtig" zum fahren...klasse.




elrond schrieb:


> Der Cielo Rahmen ist an sich sehr schön allerdings ist er auch extrem schwierig hübsch aufzubauen wie das fertige Bike leider zeigt.
> Was mir nicht gefällt:
> - *die matte Gabel*
> - die Kurbel
> ...



Hmm, die passt irgendwie gar nicht. 

Der "Rest" gefällt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (7. April 2011)

ich hab jetzt die next kurbel mit dem passenden isis tretlager von skf dran.
mit 29/20z, wenn ich ein 42/32/22 dranbauen würde würden die kettenblätter die kettenstreben streben wohl beinahe berühren, dh nix mit schalten. 
der rahmen ist wohl eher sowas wie für HTII kurbeln optimiert
die einzige kurbel die für mich optisch in frage käme wär die shimano saint mit 2 kettenblättern, wegen schwarz und gold und auch aus andern gründen
dafür fehlt mir das geld (ich hab mein budget mit dem kauf des rahmens schon mehr als überstrapaziert und die teile lagen noch rum ...) und ist eigentlich auch zu schwer
ein 42z (oder grösser) kettenblatt am 29er braucht wohl kein mensch der damit tatsächlich im gelände fahren will (wir leben hier in den bergen ...) am fully fahr ich 22/36 und rennen fahr sich schon lange nicht mehr ...

irgendso ein spinner wollte dass ich da ne tune kurbel dranbaue ....  für so ne schandtat gibts aber genug deutsches schrottmetall, nur über meinen toten kalten körper .....


die sitzstreben in gerade passen zu maximal 2.2" reifen wer dickere reifen will sollte die s-bend streben bestellen , davon gibts bald auch noch bilders nachgeschoben ....

etwas glänzendere gabel hätte ich noch aber die hat ein zu kurzes schaftrohr, ich könnte die ja etwas aufpolieren (ist schliessleich auch nur pulverbeschichtet und war dann trotzdem nicht beonders glänzig) ... ich hätte beinahe noch 3 gabeln auseinandergebaut und andersrum ... nach 2 war mir das alles zu blöd. also hab ich die 2 einfach gereinigt und neu geschmiert wieder zusammengebaut ...

schaltwerk; ich wollte was das zu den paul thumbshifters passt (ich fahr dummerweise immer noch die verkehrt rum-men xtr schaltwerke an meinen eigenen bikes) da das ding ein testbike in meinem shop sein soll neben meinem privaten vergnügen ...
das paulzeux (kettenführung, thumbies) liegt bei mir sowieso meist eingetütet in einer kiste rum un verkauft sich so viel schlechter als am testbike angebaut
ich könnte natürlich ein abgerocktes 105er triple schwaltwerk anbauen 
das würde dann passen ...

aufkleber , die felgen sind sowieso zu weich (war erste serie salsa leichtbauzeux und nicht mehr erhältlich ...) kommen vielleicht sogar irgendwann weg .... im shop stehen menschen aber auf aufkleber, macht die sache auch viel einfacher da sonst jeder fragt was das für felgen ....

die steuerrohrringe: haben genau den aussendurchmesser des chris king inset steuersatz ohne dass das steuerrohr unsinnig dick wird , unterrohre in annähernd dick genug zu den steuerrohren gibts sowieso keine und wenn das rohr noch dicker wäre siehts noch doofer aus ....
man kann dafür taperred gabeln einbauen, mit der aussen liegenden 1,5" schale ...

Teilchenliste

Von hinten unten nach vorne oben (nursoderodnunghalber)

-kenda smallblock 8 2,1" mit 26" schlauch
-laufrad hinten: salsa delgado race felge mit selbstbau tubelessconversieon felgenband, dt revo und comp speichen chris king iso disc, shimano 160mm xt disc und salsa schnellspanner
-xtr 950 schaltwerk
-cielo stahlrahmen medium ( nix gewogen interessiert mich nicht, ich krieg aber bald noch n rahmen in der grösse und häng dann den an die waage)
- innenlager skf isis -das coole teil wo angeblich ewig hält weil normalerweise sind isislager ja nicht soooo wahnsinnig stabil
- kurbel race face next isis
- kettenblätter gebhardt 29/20z secondhand kubelschrauben u-scheiben
- pedal shimano PD M540
- kettenführung Paul Components
- sattelklemme ist nicht soo toll kommt mit dem rahmen mit, hab salsa fliplock bestellt
- sattelstütze thomson elite
- sattel selle italia flite vanox
- reifen vorn kenda nevegal 2,2" mit 29" schlauch
- laufrad: salsa delgado race mit selbstbau felgenband, dt revo, chris king iso disc nabe 180mm xt disc salsa schnellspanner
- bremse hayes stroker ryde, schrift an den griffen entfernt
- rock shox reba race mit lockout
- steuersatz chris king inset schwarz
- spacer
- hope vorbau 110mm
- salsa plastiklenker 25,4mm 660mm
- ultegra 8f lenkerendschalter auf paul schelle
- ritchey wcs truegrip locking , endstopfen auch rtitchey

gewicht 11,68kg

wasnoch?

der lenker ist so hoch weil da die bremshebels nicht in oberrohr reindonnern wenn ich mal vom rad absteigen muss
der kleinere rahmen ist mir pers. zu kurz und das steuerrohr ist genau gleich lang, man könnte etwas spacer rausbehmen weil das oberrohr hinten 4cm tiefer sitzt .... ist optisch dann etwas race-mässiger , wie sowas dann mit 125mm vorbau aussieht .... (ist wohl geschmackssache)

wer sattelüberhöhung will sollte vielleicht einfach keinen 29er fahren


----------



## singlestoph (7. April 2011)

http://cielo.chrisking.com/process/


----------



## Don Trailo (7. April 2011)

das nenne ich ein statement!  grazie christophero


----------



## Blumenhummer (7. April 2011)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> das nenne ich ein statement!



Und offenbar ganz ohne Hohn und Spott, sehr praktisch... 

Die Produkte vom königlichen Chris mag ich grundsätzlich sehr. Mit dem Cielo werde ich jedoch offen gestanden nach wie vor nicht so richtig warm. Es waren hier ja inzwischen etliche komplett aufgebaute Räder zu sehen. So richtig vom Hocker gehauen hat mich persönlich nicht ein einziges der guten Stücke. Der Rahmen scheint tatsächlich - da bin ich voll und ganz bei elrond - unglaublich schwierig aufzubauen zu sein, wenn man ein gelungenes Gesamtbild erreichen möchte.

Davon abgesehen machen die Bilder von singlestophs Exemplar in meinen Augen überdeutlich, dass das Cielo-Steuerrohr einfach nicht zum restlichen Rahmen passt. Von ganz hinten unten bis fast ganz vorne oben ist das einfach ein schöner schlanker Stahlflitzer. Aber was soll der Blödsinn mit dem fetten Steuerrohr? Man rüstet doch auch einen Austin Healey nicht mit Porsche Turbo-Felgen aus. Die Zierringe machen es nach meinem Dafürhalten auch nicht besser - eher im Gegenteil. Wer unbedingt Tapered- oder 1,5"-Gabeln fahren möchte, soll sich doch gleich einen Carbon-Rahmen kaufen.

Just my 2 cents...


----------



## Don Trailo (7. April 2011)

OHNE HOHN UND SPOT IN DER TAT VOLKER  
und weisst du warum? weil er einer der wenigen ist der einfach aus seinem bauch raus redet ohne diplomatisches gesabber und politische korrektheit. das gefällt mir sehr an seinem schreibstyl und auch an seiner bikephilosophie....

ich unterhalte mich sicher über das bike mit ihm  gerne face to face, wenn ich demnächst in zürich bin und ev darf ich es sogar (er)fahren... 

 warum sollte ich bei den leuten das pulver über forum verschiessen wenn ich das auch anders kann, darf und muss


----------



## Blumenhummer (7. April 2011)

Ich habe nicht den Eindruck, als seien - um Deine Worte zu gebrauchen - diplomatisches Gesabber und politische Korrektheit hier bei den Stahlrössern oder drüben bei den Titaneseln allzu häufig anzutreffen. Vielleicht bin ich aber auch einfach nur zu unbedarft? Magst Du Deine Weisheit mit mir teilen und mir verraten, worauf ich zu achten habe? 

Kein Mensch ist gezwungen, sein Pulver - um bei Deinen Formulierungen zu bleiben - hier im Forum zu verschießen. Wo kämen wir denn da auch hin? Ich persönlich empfinde es jedoch als ausgesprochen bedauerlich, wenn man gerade bei den Postings eines ausgewiesenen Fachmanns immer erst dreimal überlegen muss, ob und wie ihr Inhalt zu verstehen ist.


----------



## Don Trailo (7. April 2011)

ich spuhle in den 3 foren wo ich mich aufhalte( am liebsten in der arbeitszeit) das geschriebene so schnell runter das ich genau bei den wenigen zeitgenossen( wie anscheinend auch andere) 2-3 mal nachlesen muss...das unterhaltet mich natürlich auch sehr  

da deutsch nicht meine muttersprache ist- stören mich die schreib/grammatikfehler absolut nicht....( auch nicht bei meiner muttersprache)

und mitgeben kann ich dir nur eins volker 
ein frame mit einer schönen farbe als bild....


----------



## aggressor2 (7. April 2011)

das is doch grade das schöne an der geschriebenen sprache, wenn sie eindeutig zweideutig is. oder eben mehrdeutig. man kann leute veräppeln, ohne dass sie es merken.
bemerkenswert wirds aber, wenn forenmitgliedern das diplomatische gesabber aus den fingern fließt, sie es aber selbst nich merken.

und zum thema des threads, ein nobudgetbike:


----------



## berlin-mtbler (7. April 2011)

@singlestoph
Danke für Infos und Teileliste.  


@aggressor
Für no- bzw. low-budget sieht's echt gut aus.  



aggressor2 schrieb:


> das is doch grade das schöne an der geschriebenen sprache, wenn sie eindeutig zweideutig is. oder eben mehrdeutig.



Bsp.: grazie = danke und anmutig



Don Trailo schrieb:


> grazie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (7. April 2011)

Da freu ich mich ja auf angeregte diskussionen beim steeltreff am lake luzern


----------



## ZeFlo (7. April 2011)

meine zwei unbedeutenden cents






so wirkt das teil wie 'nen 69er 
wenn tatsächlich nur so 'nen micker reifen hinten durch passt ist da schlicht schlechte arbeit (erinnert mich fatal an eriks sycip ... ), da hilft mir auch nicht der verweis auf s-bend option. 

ich mag cielo, besonders die schmalspur 700c geräte für on und off road.
wunderschöne teile, in sich stimmig, stilvoll.
die breitreifen 700c variante hingegen lässt mich relativ kalt. 
auch dieses teil ist wunderschön verarbeitet, schöne details, cleene optik ohne schnörkel, bis ja ......  





by cielo/mtb-details

..... man zu der dose kommt in der die gabel steckt. 
selbige finde ich wirklich scheusslich, erschlägt den ganzen rest.
integrierte steuersätze an schlankem stahlt oder ti ist für mich schon schwer verdaulich genug, aber diese 1,5" shize 

schade eigentlich.

ciao
flo

ps: den unschönen spacerturm zum oberrohr schutz hätte man mit 'nem reiser lenker hüpscher gestalten können


----------



## versus (7. April 2011)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Da freu ich mich ja auf angeregte diskussionen beim steeltreff am lake luzern



ich mich auch! und wie reza schon gesagt hat: face to face die meisten probleme nicht, die sich in foren auftun.


----------



## singlestoph (7. April 2011)

das ist der ganz normale 1 1/8 inset nur fehlen die hässlichen columbus tüten auf dem steuerrrohr 






und die albane überlappung der operen steuerlager abdeckkappe ist auch nicht .....






wenns die gesammtkomposition wirklich aufhüpscht mach ich mal nen 2,1" reifen vorne rein und steh etwas weiter weg vom bike damit das photo nicht dermassen weitwinklig ....


----------



## singlestoph (7. April 2011)

es ist halt tasäschlich offensichtlich die frage ob/warum der geschäftsmann tom ritchey an einer handbuilt bicycleshow überhaupt ausstellen soll wenn er nicht mal bereit ist seine bikes im detail zu ende zu denken ....
da er da ein seminar zum fillet brazen gehalten hat und da die rahmen am ende sowieso tig geschweisst aus asien kommen ist das egal aber menschen die fahrräder verkaufen müssen halt schon etwas besser auf optik achten
wenn die ganzen konstrukteure nur noch gabeln für integrierte steuersätze bauen ..... (ganz dufte finde ich ja das lee-thsee nicht mal passende gabeln zum objekt bauen lässt oder so abändert dass es keiner merkt vor dem lakieren)






mit 650B laufrädern (gösse XS)


----------



## singlestoph (7. April 2011)

ich bin nie besonders diplomatisch , nur anständig erzogen und darum meistens höflich, aber manchmal ist es echt schwierirg freundlich zu bleiben , da rutsch ich halt etwas ins ironische ab ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (7. April 2011)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> mitgeben kann ich dir nur eins volker



Nach der wiederholten Lektüre der letzten Postings beschleicht mich die Befürchtung, dass wir ein wenig aneinander vorbeireden. Mein Hinweis in Sachen "Hohn und Spott" bezog sich nicht auf Dein Posting, sondern darauf, dass die von Dir gelobte Stellungnahme von singlestoph erfreulicherweise auf derartige Stilmittel verzichtet. 



aggressor2 schrieb:


> nobudgetbike



Ehrlich? Oder ist das einer der Fälle, in denen Du das Stemmen des Budgets Dritten überlassen hast?



singlestoph schrieb:


> anständig erzogen und darum meistens höflich



Das wollte ich nicht in Abrede stellen. Davon abgesehen schätze ich ironische Bemerkungen sehr. Unglücklich wird es in meinen Augen dann, wenn ein unbedarfter Beobachter - und damit meine ich gar nicht einmal unbedingt mich selbst - zu Unrecht davon ausgehen muss, dass eine ihm übermittelte fachliche Stellungnahme ernst gemeint ist.


----------



## singlestoph (7. April 2011)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Das wollte ich nicht in Abrede stellen. Davon abgesehen schätze ich ironische Bemerkungen sehr. Schwierig wird es in meinen Augen dann, wenn sich dem unbedarften Beobachter - und damit meine ich gar nicht einmal unbedingt mich selbst - nicht mehr erschließt, ob ein ihm übermittelter Tipp ernst gemeint ist.



das ist natürlich besonders schön dass es heutzutage noch menschen gibt die nicht nur an sich selbst denken


----------



## ZeFlo (7. April 2011)

im vergleich mit dem ridschieh ist die king steuerbüchse nachgerade schön und stimmig 

ciao
flo


----------



## Blumenhummer (7. April 2011)

singlestoph schrieb:


> besonders schön



Purer Altruismus ist gerade in der heutigen Zeit selten anzutreffen. Das ist ja auch nachvollziehbar. Letzten Endes ist sich schließlich doch jeder irgendwie selbst der Nächste. Dennoch täte es in meinen Augen der Gesellschaft gut, wenn der eine oder andere ein wenig mehr über den Tellerrand blicken würde...


----------



## aggressor2 (7. April 2011)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Ehrlich? Oder ist das einer der Fälle, in denen Du das Stemmen des Budgets Dritten überlassen hast?



das is doch nu schon n ganz alter hut...


----------



## Blumenhummer (7. April 2011)

aggressor2 schrieb:


> freie marktwirtschaft



Gegen dieses Modell hat ja niemand etwas einzuwenden. Adam Smith ging allerdings nicht davon aus, dass Gewinne privatisiert und Verluste sozialsiert werden...



aggressor2 schrieb:


> ganz alter hut...



Das Vergessen ist nur dann eine Gnade, wenn man gleichwohl aus Fehlern lernt.


----------



## singlestoph (7. April 2011)

und nur weil ich ein gutmütiger mensch bin muss man nich nicht unbedingt absichtlich ärgern ...


----------



## Nordpol (7. April 2011)

> Der Cielo Rahmen ist an sich sehr schön allerdings ist er auch extrem schwierig hübsch aufzubauen


sehe ich auch so.
man könnte da auch ein schönes retro-rad von machen, aber dann würde wieder gesagt werden, aber nicht 1,5" steuerrohr.
an 1,5" muß man sich wohl gewöhnen, da steckt ganz sicher auch ein bisschen marketing hinter...

mir gefällt das rad sehr gut, okey die kurbel finde ich auch nicht passend, aber wenn ich die gerade zu haus hätte rumliegen, wäre sie auch dran gekommen, man will ja fahren. und anständig in gebrauch war es ja schon...



> ohne diplomatisches gesabber und politische korrektheit


gefällt mir auch immer...


----------



## Blumenhummer (7. April 2011)

singlestoph schrieb:


> ...



Die Vorbaulösung ist schon fein. In Sachen Zugführung besteht allerdings noch Optimierungspotential - da hätte man sich ein Scheibchen vom Doktor abschneiden können...


----------



## versus (7. April 2011)

es ist dann auch mal gut mit dem geschwurbel - mehr bilder posten! meine güte...

um die bildrate zu erhöhen hier mal mein schätzchen, dass ich gestern ziemlich sicher verkauft habe und im moment anfange es zu bereuen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berlin-mtbler (7. April 2011)

ZeFlo schrieb:


> wenn tatsächlich nur so 'nen micker reifen hinten durch passt ... , da hilft mir auch nicht der verweis auf s-bend option.
> 
> bis ja ... man zu der dose kommt in der die gabel steckt.



Vor allem angesichts des relativ niedrigen Rahmenpreises kann man vielleicht einfach nicht mehr erwarten? 

Bei manchen alten Stahlrahmen paßt 2,4 und zwar ohne S-Bend-Streben.  und das Steuersatzrohr ist auch schlanker. 

Mich würd mal interessieren bei welchen älteren Stahlrahmen ihr schon mal 2,4er hinten verbaut habt und noch genug Platz war? 

@versus
Was gibt's da zu bereuen?  Außer das die Gabel das schöne Ledermöbel kaputt machen kann.


----------



## singlestoph (7. April 2011)

nochmals zum mitschreiben

das ist kein 1,5" steuerrohr sondern 47mm aussen 44mm innen 
da passen 1 1/8 integrierte steuersätze rein keine 1,5"
die kingsteuersätze für tappered haben eine spezielle schale die in einen 44mm steuersatzsitz reinpasst
aussen an den ringen ist das rohr 50mm

1,5" steuerrohre sind innen 59,95mm und aussen eher 70mm im durchmesser (in alu)

wie ich zu integrierten steuersätzen stehe sollte jeder wissen der mich einigermassen kennt, der chris king in set ist ja sowieso eher ein eingepresster steuersatz der in diese unssäglichen rahmen reinpasst. einpresstiefe 7mm bei dem durchmesser ist schon um welten besser als das was es sonst so gibt

ich halte die king lösung für eine der erträglichsten lösungen wenn man unbedingt einen in set einbauen will oder eine dieser modernen karbongabeln unten dranbauen will ......

die schmalen sitzstreben sollten eigentlich für 90% der neo-29er die jetzt damit rumracen wollen reichen , diese lächerlichen 1,9" haarausfall leichtiwchtreifen brauchen sowieso keinen platz

für mich reichen 2,1 eigentlich aus , im winter gibts vielleicht solche mit mehr profil ...

an meinem pivot fully passt auch nicht mehr rein und wenn ich 2,55" reifen fahren will nehm ich das surly 

die 29er sekte (also der innere harte kern der schon seit jahren in foren rummault) will ja sowieso immer das was es noch nicht gibt und sobald es dicke reifen und breite felgen gibt wollen sie noch mehr , das am schluss keiner rahmen baut die damit umgehen können kümmert die menschen ja nicht

die S-bend streben haben das Edalstahl teil oben nicht

und 

die kurbeln die da passen damit man schalten kann sehen nie schlank und poliert aus weil man da hollowtechII einbauen muss oder sram xx oder sonstsowas
da find ich meine schöner


----------



## singlestoph (7. April 2011)

der rahmenpreis ist so niedrig weil das zeux in europa ja nirgens in genügend hoher anzahl produziert wird und weil in den 17 eu ländern jeder meint er müsse in jedem land einen vertrieb haben und jeder der vertreibt dann  doch lieber noch einen shop aufmacht und das zeux dann selbst reduziert direkt .....

chris king verkauft wohl den grössten teil der dinger selbst und direkt, bei händlermargen um die 300$ erstaunt das auch nicht besonders ....

der shop in protland der die dinger verkauft ist so pervers gigantisch gross dass es wohl eher um mengen als um einzelteil gewinne geht
















river city cycles ist der cielo händler in portland ... im oberen stock mit indoor testparcours ...











das ganze zeux ist da drüben zwar billiger aber mit den händlerpreisen würde das king zeux wohl bei uns auch keiner in in den shop stellen, vorallem weil jeder depp ja noch meint er müsse das zeux in seinem laden mindestens 10% unter dem OVP ....


----------



## Nordpol (7. April 2011)

so einen laden hätte ich gern vor der tür...


----------



## stubenhocker (11. April 2011)

...und ich hätte gern den Schlüssel zur Tür eines solchen Ladens.


----------



## Tobirace (13. April 2011)

versus schrieb:


> ....und im moment anfange es zu bereuen:



Oh man, ein Rahmen zum verlieben. Wenn er Dir gepasst hat und du nicht unbedingt Geldnot hattest, würde ich es auf jeden Fall an deiner Stelle bereuen.
ABER eine Trennung macht auch Platz für etwas Neues (hoffentlich aus Stahl)


----------



## versus (13. April 2011)

Tobirace schrieb:


> ABER eine Trennung macht auch Platz für etwas Neues (hoffentlich aus Stahl)



so ist es - sogar auf mass 

der neue besitzer freut sich wie bolle und somit fällt es mir auch leichter.


----------



## Don Trailo (14. April 2011)

versus schrieb:


> so ist es - sogar auf mass
> 
> der neue besitzer freut sich wie bolle und somit fällt es mir auch leichter.


 da bin ich gespannt.... wann soll es erscheinen??


----------



## Don Trailo (15. April 2011)

from Hickerklicker 

http://www.twentyniner.ch/phpbb3/viewtopic.php?f=44&t=3211&p=27510#p27510























wieder mal was anderes schönes und seltenes......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (15. April 2011)

Schön schlicht!

P.S. Das Logo gefällt mir...


----------



## panzer-oddo (15. April 2011)

Das Krötenfahrrad ist ja mal sehr schick...und grün ist ja sowieso das neue braun ist das neue weiss ist das neue schwarz..

Die hier versammelte oder immer mal wieder vorbeischauende Kompetenz (also alle ausser mir) könnte mal ihre Meinung kundtun zu den FlaHas diesem IF:
















Der Ciussi ist schlanker als der King, aber irgendwie stören die Knöpfe...oder doch nicht 
Am schönsten find ich eigentlich den Scott Team Issue, wenn er nur nicht so eine furchtbare "Anbauplatte" hätte:






Oder gehört da Carbon oder wieder schwarzes Alu hin, oder ist das bei dem Schleifer am Ende sowieso völlig egal? Oder mal lässt die FlaHas weg und schnallt sich so einen keimigen Beutel auf den Buckel, oder man fährt gleich gar nicht mehr mit so einem schweren Bock?  

Fragen über Fragen...

Gruß ali


----------



## berlin-mtbler (15. April 2011)

Nimm den bzw. die King. Das IF


----------



## FlowinFlo (15. April 2011)

Dass der King kulttechnisch nicht zu erreichen ist, ist klar.
Ich würde hier aber wohl zu Schwarz greifen.
Von Giant gibt´s Leichtbauflaschenhalter, leider auch mit der "furchtbaren" Anbauplatte. Was stört dich daran?

Carbon an Stahl? Der war gut!


----------



## Blumenhummer (15. April 2011)

Die Ciussi-Lösung sagt mir absolut nicht zu. Die King-Variante gefällt mir hingegen schon ganz gut. Noch besser wäre jedoch vermutlich etwas Schwarzes...


----------



## Don Trailo (15. April 2011)

2 schwarze ringle H2o


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (15. April 2011)

Die Lifeline Ti Halter sind auch nicht schlecht, wobei der King einfach gut ist - hab ich ja auch 

Schlanker wäre der King Steel Cage, wenn auch nur minimal.


@ Reza: Wenn Du auf deine Preisfrage drüben eine Antwort bekommst kannst Du die hier auch gerne posten, das Toad ist mal wirklich klasse und schön clean.


----------



## panzer-oddo (15. April 2011)

Danke an alle für die Tips und Anregungen!

@FlowinFlo
An der Scott-Platte ist mir einfach zuviel Material für einen Stahlhalter, bei Alu bzw. Giant lasse ich mir das noch gefallen, weil sinnvoll. Scott macht diese Monsterplatte mit den 4Löchern um flexibler zu sein bei der Montage, z.B. in kleinen Rahmen..und klein ist meiner ja nicht gerade

Der H20 in schwarz wäre auch ziemlich dominant, mal schauen....

Scott-Gestell von der Platte trennen und King-Haltebrücken anschweissen, das ganze dann irgendwie schwarz einfärben (wie?), wär das was? Nicht, das ich dann eingewiesen werde...

@Tyler1977

Das ist bereits der Steelcage, ausser man hat mich beschissen und mir Ti-Schrott geschickt..., keine Ahnung, warum der so fett ist...


----------



## onkel_doc (15. April 2011)

devinitiv schwarze Flaha's


----------



## versus (16. April 2011)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> da bin ich gespannt.... wann soll es erscheinen??



hoffentlich pünktlich zur quersaison


----------



## singlestoph (16. April 2011)

und volky's kwär säsong beginnt wohl irgendwann um den 30.septemnbär vermute ich mal stark
http://criticaldirt.com/?page_id=1746


----------



## shutupandride (17. April 2011)

singlestoph schrieb:


> http://criticaldirt.com/?page_id=1746


oh, das ist kühl. die zonies sind ganz schön innovativ.
und durch die taklamakan scheints auch zu gehen


----------



## versus (17. April 2011)

singlestoph schrieb:


> und volky's kwär säsong beginnt wohl irgendwann um den 30.septemnbär vermute ich mal stark
> http://criticaldirt.com/?page_id=1746



so sieht das aus


----------



## singlestoph (18. April 2011)

so wird das dann wohl aussehen





inspiriert by 





nehm ich an


----------



## versus (18. April 2011)

sowas in der art würde ich dann auch gerne annehmen - nur grösser und mit anderen bremsen...


----------



## Soulbrotha (20. April 2011)

Mantis Valkyre Nachbau. Fährt sich gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soulbrotha (20. April 2011)

Rick Hunter fillet brazed. Fährt sich gut.


----------



## ZeFlo (22. April 2011)

soulbrotha, sehr schick  
ist vulture "valkyre" sieht etwas stelzig vorne rum aus, oder täuscht die optik.
ich war so frei die bilder in gross rein zu stellen  

ciao
flo


----------



## ZeFlo (22. April 2011)

mein extrem feuchter stahltraum 






















quelle: http://www.2011.handmadebicycleshow.com/2011/03/08/groovy-cycleworks-2/

und erst noch die richtige reifen grösse 

feucht
flo


----------



## Tyler1977 (22. April 2011)

Rody kann es halt.
Wahnsinn.


----------



## elrond (22. April 2011)

Cooles Groovy. 
Heut war es einfach genial:


----------



## berlin-mtbler (24. April 2011)

Finde das Vulture, Rick Hunter, das Groovy und das Wiesmann alle toll.  Weitermachen.


----------



## singlestoph (24. April 2011)

rody hat mir erzählt dass lackieren vorallem (selbstgemachte) fehler ausbessern ist. dh dass man einfach sehr lange sehr hartnäckig arbeiten muss um da hinzukommen .... haben mir keith anderson und der eine bube von coat unahbängig von einander auch erzählt 
wahnsinnig nett ist er auch 












beim groovy grünen dinoteil sind 17 schichten lack auf dem rahmen ...






bei keith andersons büffelsoldat-woolfhound sind 5 stunden maskieren und etwa 4,5arbeitstage lackieren und airbrush in einen paintjob investiert worden der eigentlich garnichtso sein ding war: AK 47 auf einen rahmen lakieren der erstnoch einem weissen gehört (der wahrscheinlich bob marley mag).....  war für mich war das sehr amüsant aber er mochte den job eigentlich nicht, das war eher ein gefallen für Fred von woolfhound cycles und kostete freundschaftspreis ca 1500$
















http://www.flickr.com/photos/singlestoph/sets/72157626450606944/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

der rahmen da sah in der ersten lakierung noch sehr weit vom endresultat entfernt aus ....











die üblen bilder von der gabel hab ich garnicht hochgeladen

http://www.flickr.com/photos/singlestoph/sets/72157626325833259/






das ist übrigens autolack, dh splittert brav ab wenn man damit richtig hart rennen fährt und das ding braucht oder iegendwo anlehnt....

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## RealNBK (24. April 2011)

Was sind das eigenlich für hübsche Naben an dem Groovy...
Die Kurbel gibts wogl nur ohne 3-fach Spyder.. Verdammt cool.


----------



## singlestoph (25. April 2011)

phil wood vorne rohloff hinten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (25. April 2011)

Wahnsinn diese Farben, diese Ideen...


----------



## panzer-oddo (25. April 2011)

cluso schrieb:


> Wahnsinn diese Farben, diese Ideen...



Dem schließe ich mich an ...die "Brücke" der Groovy-Gabel versteh ich allerdings nicht ganz, lag die grad zufällig auf dem Werkstattboden? Warum gibt die Pacenti-Schluffen nicht in 26?


----------



## singlestoph (25. April 2011)

panzer-oddo schrieb:


> Dem schließe ich mich an ...die "Brücke" der Groovy-Gabel versteh ich allerdings nicht ganz, lag die grad zufällig auf dem Werkstattboden? Warum gibt die Pacenti-Schluffen nicht in 26?



http://www.oldschoolracing.ch/bikes/1983-fat-chance-836/



reifen sind bei panaracer geamcht , ähnliches profil hat auch der kenda nevegal


----------



## shutupandride (26. April 2011)

cluso schrieb:


> Wahnsinn diese Farben, diese Ideen...


vllt ja (zu viel) davon: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/LSD


----------



## Don Trailo (27. April 2011)

SCHÖNHEITEN VON *Hickerklicker* UND *nebeljäger* 










[/quote]


----------



## Spaltinho (27. April 2011)

Zwei Räder, und doch ein und die selbe Erkenntnis.
Beide gefallen mir gut. In meinen Augen stünde ihnen aber eine schwarze Gabel besser.

Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (27. April 2011)

bei TOAD ja( ev die neue von den W.B 
beim GAS29 finde ich die weisse gabel sehr passend


----------



## Tyler1977 (27. April 2011)

Super, genau so und nicht anders.

Dem Toad fehlt wirklich die schwarze Gabel, damit der Rahmen am Besten zur Geltung kommt.
Ansonsten sind beide Bikes wahnsinnig schön aufgebaut.


----------



## sal.paradise (27. April 2011)

Das Toad ist wirklich toll. Chapeau.

Bin gespannt auf mein neues kanadisch-amerikanisch-deutsches. In 2-3 Wochen sollte es erste Bilder von meinem Kaffee-Racer ;-) geben.


----------



## Tyler1977 (27. April 2011)

Ah, Du kriegst also Kens Projekt.
Die ersten Bilder sehen ja vielversprechend aus...


----------



## Spirit_Moon (27. April 2011)

Welche Größe haben das Stambek und der Fahrer des Rades in etwa ? 

Danke


----------



## Fezza (27. April 2011)

ich bin mal so frech und schreib die Antwort zum Stambek in Stellvertretung für Nebeljäger...

der Rahmen des Stambek ist minimal kürzer (OR horizontal 574mm) als der aktuelle "S" Rahmen und der Fahrer ist etwas kleiner als ich  

so ungefähr 1670mm


----------



## omega1848 (27. April 2011)

Ist bei dem Gas Stambek ne 80er oder 100er Reba drin?


----------



## panzer-oddo (27. April 2011)

@Don Trailo
Da könnte man fast neidisch werden, auf die Landschaft und auch bissle auf die Räder



sal.paradise schrieb:


> ....
> Bin gespannt auf mein neues kanadisch-amerikanisch-deutsches. In 2-3 Wochen sollte es erste Bilder von meinem Kaffee-Racer ;-) geben.





Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Ah, Du kriegst also Kens Projekt.
> Die ersten Bilder sehen ja vielversprechend aus...



@sal.paradiso & Tyler
Was ist denn das für eine Geheimprojekt und wo sind die Bilder? Gibts etwa ein Cremacycle-Rad? Wenn ja, wo kommt das her? 

Für die Galerie:


----------



## versus (27. April 2011)

basti, gibts da in freiburg schon was zu sehen


----------



## Tyler1977 (27. April 2011)

panzer-oddo schrieb:


> @sal.paradiso & Tyler
> Was ist den das für eine Geheimprojekt und wo sind die Bilder? Gibts etwa ein Cremacycle-Rad? Wenn ja, wo kommt das her?



Ken legt wohl ein eigenes Produkt als Nebenlinie zu IF auf.
Auf seiner Facebook Seite sind ein paar erste Bilder zu sehen. Finde es sehr sehr interessant und bei dem Anspruch dürften die Bikes auch gut werden.
Ich hatte erst einen deutschen Rahmenbauer als Partner vernommen, aber anscheinend ist die Idee dann doch ausgewandert. Vielleicht kann sal.paradiso mehr dazu schreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (27. April 2011)

omega1848 schrieb:


> Ist bei dem Gas Stambek ne 80er oder 100er Reba drin?



ist ne 80er...

@fezza
wirke ich wirklich soooo gross? Bin nämlich nur 1650mm....

@hickerklickers TOAD
 ein absoluter Traum!


----------



## singlestoph (28. April 2011)

hmmmmm

ich hab schon lange eins von da (dort) und es gibt noch andere lustige verwicklungen zwischen den ganzen projekten und noch ein paar wirklich geheime geheimnisse 

man könne schon fast von verschwörung ...








http://www.flickr.com/photos/singlestoph/sets/72157626325806915/


----------



## Fezza (28. April 2011)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> @fezza
> wirke ich wirklich soooo gross? Bin nämlich nur 1650mm....



...Hast dich wohl grad mal gestreckt  oder es war deine Kondi, die mich dazu brachte, zu glauben, du wärst grösser


----------



## Blumenhummer (2. Mai 2011)

ZeFlo schrieb:


> mein extrem feuchter stahltraum



Sehr, sehr schön - auch wenn die Lackierung in getrocknetem Zustand sicherlich leichter handzuhaben ist...


----------



## ZeFlo (3. Mai 2011)

auf wired.com gibts 'nen schönen bericht über SYCIP und die kunst des rahmen bauens.

ciao
flo


----------



## nebeljäger (3. Mai 2011)

ZeFlo schrieb:


> auf wired.com gibts 'nen schönen bericht über SYCIP und die kunst des rahmen bauens.
> 
> ciao
> flo



solche Geschichten machen einfach lust auf Stahl....


----------



## Klappi (5. Mai 2011)

Nabend zusammen,...

... ich will dann mal mein Rocky vorstellen  Habt ihr mir noch nen Tipp was die Reifenwahl angeht?! Wäre euch super dankbar. Einsatzzweck sind die sieben Berge zwischen Alfeld und Hildesheim 

Beste Grüße, Peter


----------



## zoomer (6. Mai 2011)

Hübscher Korb hinten . 


Sorry konnt nicht anders.
Schöner Rahmen, schöne Farbe.


----------



## olli (8. Mai 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tippi29 (8. Mai 2011)

Coole Kiste!


----------



## berlin-mtbler (8. Mai 2011)

Mit der Accutrax sieht's eigentlich cool aus. Die Farbkombi ist aber: naja  Sehr selten ist es aber wohl.

Da ist noch ein MB 1 zu sehen 


armin-m schrieb:


> Ich bin mal so frei:





olli schrieb:


> Ich hätte gerne folgendes, wenn noch zu haben und der Rahmen keine Dellen oder Risse hat.



Der Rahmenpreis ist ja echt n Schnäppchen.


----------



## olli (8. Mai 2011)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> ...
> Die Farbkombi ist aber: naja  Sehr selten ist es aber wohl.
> 
> Da ist noch ein MB 1 zu sehen



Da kommt jetzt noch ein gelber Sattel drauf und gelbe Barends, dann paßt das. Wobei ich sagen muß, daß Steuersatz und Accutrax wohl genau am gegenüberliegende Ende der Toleranz-Bandbreite liegen und ich fürchte, daß das nie perfekt passen wird (zu fest oder zu locker - aber das kann auch am Ritchey liegen). Daher kommt irgendwann noch eine Ritchey-, DD- oder Tange Gewindegabel rein.


----------



## RealNBK (8. Mai 2011)

Das nenne ich mal ein kurzes Steuerrohr! Ist aber auch ein kleiner Rahmen, oder?
Das Finish passt in meinen Augen gar nicht, aber eine schöne Linienführung!


----------



## ice (8. Mai 2011)

Hi,
...so jetzt mit Salsa-Gabel...
... ist zwar nicht leicht, aber paßt ganz gut(der Rahmen ist auch nicht der leichteste)





[/URL][/IMG]

PS:hab gleich Vorbau und Kurbel mit getauscht...


----------



## corfrimor (9. Mai 2011)

Super 

Den neuen Teilen nach zu urteilen, wird das Rad auch richtig gefahren, oder? Nur im Training / auf Touren, oder auch im Wettkampf?

Viele Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ice (9. Mai 2011)

Hi,
Danke  
... das Rad wird hauptsächlich im Urlaub gefahren (Touren , meistens in BGL) und zur Zeit öfters auf `ner Feierabendrunde


----------



## sal.paradise (10. Mai 2011)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Ken legt wohl ein eigenes Produkt als Nebenlinie zu IF auf.
> Auf seiner Facebook Seite sind ein paar erste Bilder zu sehen. Finde es sehr sehr interessant und bei dem Anspruch dürften die Bikes auch gut werden.
> Ich hatte erst einen deutschen Rahmenbauer als Partner vernommen, aber anscheinend ist die Idee dann doch ausgewandert. Vielleicht kann sal.paradiso mehr dazu schreiben.




Ja. es stimmt. Es gibt Cremacycles-Bikes, und ab Juli sollte die Kleinserienproduktion ordentlich laufen. Richtig leichte agile Stahlbikes mit einem Schuss Tradition und einer ordentlichen Portion Moderne für kompromisslosen Fahrspass. Racebikes? Unbedingt! Eisdielentauglich? Sicher! Aber vor allem für die Tour vor dem Cafebesuch.

Vorserienbikes sind bereits unterwegs. Ein XC-29er in Fruita, ein XC29er Singlespeed in Füssen, zwei Enduro 29er sind im Aufbau. Ein Crosser, ein Renner und ein XC 26er sind auf dem Weg zu ihren Erstfahrern. Auf den 26er warte ich mit Ungeduld.

hier gibt es ein paar erste Eindrücke von der Freiburg Collective zu sehen:














Geometrie, Spezifikation und Design stammt von Cremacycles und ich bin stolz & froh, mich dabei auch eingebracht zu haben. Moderne Standarts wie tapered Steuerrohr für den neuen Chris King Steuersatz und aktuelle Gabeln, Black Cat - Swinger Ausfallenden für die Singlespeeder und ein Mix aus verschiedenen True Temper und Columbusrohren bilden die Zutaten. Der man hinter dem Schweißgerät hat seine Werkstatt in Squamish/British Columbia, hört auf den unglaublichem Namen Mike Truelove, ist unglaublich nett und unter anderem auch der Schweißer dieser Bikes und seiner Geschwister.














Beantwortet das ein paar Fragen? Und Volker, wie ist das Steuerrohr, wenn man unmittelbar davorsteht?

basti


----------



## Tyler1977 (10. Mai 2011)

Danke für die Infos.

Werde weitere Details zum 29er abwarten, hört sich super an.
Eisdielentauglich müssen die Dinger sein, in Hopfen ist ja eine 500m die Straße runter


----------



## Blumenhummer (10. Mai 2011)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Nebenlinie zu IF





sal.paradise schrieb:


> Cremacycles-Bikes



Wie ist denn diesbezüglich eigentlich der aktuelle Stand? Wird Ken sich zukünftig überhaupt noch um den Vertrieb der Produkte aus dem Hause Independent Fabrication kümmern? Auf der amerikanischen Homepage ist kein deutscher Vertrieb (mehr?) gelistet. Die deutsche IF-Seite existiert offenbar nicht mehr. 



sal.paradise schrieb:


> Volker, wie ist das Steuerrohr, wenn man unmittelbar davorsteht?



Die Frage ist zwar vermutlich nicht an mich, sondern an versus gerichtet!? Ich erlaube mir dennoch anzumerken, dass mir das Steuerrohr auch live nicht gefällt.


----------



## versus (10. Mai 2011)

sal.paradise schrieb:


> Und Volker, wie ist das Steuerrohr, wenn man unmittelbar davorsteht?
> 
> basti



das habe ich dir doch schon live gesagt


----------



## berlin-mtbler (11. Mai 2011)

@sal.paradise

Hey, da fehlen in den HT-Rahmen mMn doch eindeutig Flaschenhalterösen im Sattelrohr. 

Sonst ganz nett anzusehen die Rahmen  und diese grüne Farbe. 

Was bedeutet 29er-Enduro: Fully oder HT oder beides?!


----------



## singlestoph (11. Mai 2011)

die flaschenhalter fehlen nur wenn sie vom rahmenbauer trotz bestellt vergessen wurden .....

da diese rahmen sowieso noch sehr nahe am custommade sind ..  .... ist das wohl so bestellt worden

so wie ich den basti und das programm von ken kenne ist enduro wohl eher nicht fully
fully ist auch meistens das was kleinne rahmenbaubuden killt. 
da spezialisiert man sich dann besser drauf ein gutes fully irgendwo in asien bauen zu lassen


----------



## Altitude (11. Mai 2011)

meines wissen macht ken auch noch if - meine 1 zoll stahl gabel konnt ich bei ihm noch bestellen...


----------



## berlin-mtbler (11. Mai 2011)

singlestoph schrieb:


> die flaschenhalter fehlen nur wenn sie vom rahmenbauer trotz bestellt vergessen wurden .....
> 
> da diese rahmen sowieso noch sehr nahe am custommade sind ..  .... ist das wohl so bestellt worden



Wer bestellt sich bitte sehr nen Rahmen mit nur einem Flaschenhalter? 

Die Entscheidung hat wohl Gewichts- und Stabilitätsvorteile. 

Mir persönlich ist das jedenfalls nicht nachvollziehbar.


----------



## Blumenhummer (11. Mai 2011)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Wer bestellt sich bitte sehr nen Rahmen mit nur einem Flaschenhalter?



Ich zum Beispiel. 



berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Die Entscheidung hat wohl Gewichts- und Stabilitätsvorteile.



Meine Entscheidung beruhte insbesondere auf optischen Erwägungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (11. Mai 2011)

wenn man  pech hat wird man blöde angemault wenn man nur einen Fla-Ha ans bike schraubt obwohl ösen für 2 am rahmen dran sind ....

das man allmountain(hardtail)enduro nicht einfach Mountainbiken nennen kann weil sonst keine sau drauskommt ist halt auch etwas dumm aber wieundwarum sollte sonst jemand der nicht wirklich im steilen gelände wohnt ein fully habenwollen oder verkauft(weilcool)kriegen


alles marketing alles kommerz .....

eigentlich sind ja nicht federwegsstarke hardtails blöd sondern slickbereifte carbonkisten die nur noch profis einigermassen unbeschadet durchs gehölz jagen können aber michfragtjakeiner


----------



## berlin-mtbler (11. Mai 2011)

singlestoph schrieb:


> aber wieundwarum sollte sonst jemand der nicht wirklich im steilen gelände wohnt ein fully habenwollen



vielleicht weil keiner von uns jünger wird ? 

@blumenhummer 
Optik ist natürlich ein Argument


----------



## singlestoph (11. Mai 2011)

früher war alles besser

gegen rückenschmerzen reichen aber 120mm am 26" bike und 100mm am 29" alles darüber ist für flachländer komplett überdimensioniert ..... eigentlich ;-)

im kanton zürich wo's eigentlich nur ganz am rand ein paar hügel mit bergbauern hat fahren aus ähnlichen gründen die meisten 4x4 fahrzeuge der schweiz rum und wahrscheinlich auch die meisteen potenten sportwagen obwohl man da sogar über die landesgrenze fahren muss wenn man mal schauen will wie schnell das ding ......


----------



## berlin-mtbler (11. Mai 2011)

singlestoph schrieb:


> früher war alles besser
> 
> gegen rückenschmerzen reichen aber 120mm am 26" bike und 100mm am 29" alles darüber ist für flachländer komplett überdimensioniert ..... eigentlich ;-)



@singlestoph 
Zustimmung.


----------



## 34x18 (13. Mai 2011)

nur kurz - stimmt, wir sind nicht mehr zusammen mit IF sonderen gehen wir unsere eigene weg mit Crema und neben bei haben wir auch Firefly. Crema wurden wir nur Stahlrahmen anbieten und Firefly (was gabts auch im Freiburg zu sehen) in Titan und Edelstahl. So am ende habe wir die gleiche programm wie IF fruher, aber auch bischen anderes. Dazu haben wir nen noch paar projekten gemeinsam mit Firefly, details wurden Ihr sichlich ueber die naechsten wochen erfahren.

Lust auf Short Track? Willingen wird super! (gibts noch neuigkeiten zu sehen aus die Kaffeehaus dort...)


----------



## Blumenhummer (13. Mai 2011)

34x18 schrieb:


> wir sind nicht mehr zusammen mit IF



Das ist aber schade. Ist Dir bekannt, wer sich zukünftig um den IF-Vertrieb in Deutschland kümmern wird?


----------



## Tyler1977 (13. Mai 2011)

34x18 schrieb:


> nur kurz - stimmt, wir sind nicht mehr zusammen mit IF sonderen gehen wir unsere eigene weg mit Crema und neben bei haben wir auch Firefly. Crema wurden wir nur Stahlrahmen anbieten und Firefly (was gabts auch im Freiburg zu sehen) in Titan und Edelstahl. So am ende habe wir die gleiche programm wie IF fruher, aber auch bischen anderes. Dazu haben wir nen noch paar projekten gemeinsam mit Firefly, details wurden Ihr sichlich ueber die naechsten wochen erfahren.
> 
> Lust auf Short Track? Willingen wird super! (gibts noch neuigkeiten zu sehen aus die Kaffeehaus dort...)



Ich werde es erst zur Bike Expo schaffen 

So Schade die Trennung von IF auch ist, Firefly wird ja auch von ehemaligen IF Jungs geführt und die Cross Rahmen sehen extrem gut aus und haben schöne Detaillösungen. Qualitativ also sicher kein Abstieg.
Ich sehe das Ganze sogar eher als Chance. Hohe Qualität, mehr Custom, somit Platz für innovative Lösungen und eine Eigenmarke aus Fachhänden ist doch aller Ehren wert.

Wünsche Dir viel Glück mit dem frischen Wind bei Crema!


----------



## 34x18 (14. Mai 2011)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Wünsche Dir viel Glück mit dem frischen Wind bei Crema!



Vielen dank! Wir wurden die espresso machine in Muenchen dabei haben - Ihr allen koennen gern vorbei schauen, gutes kaffee trinken und ueber raeder plaudern. 

Mit IF weiss ich nicht wer wurde das machen - gar keine ahnung. Wir haben uns getrennt von IF weil der personnel wechsel war einfach zu gross, fuer uns die kern war weg und alles war nicht mehr wie voher... Tyler, Jamie & Kevin (Firefly) sind super jungs, sehr talentiert und nach unsere lezte treff in Austin bei NAHBS war es klar das wir wollen weiter mit die drei zusammen arbeiten. 

Wir danken unsere kunden die haben eine IF bei uns gekauft und haben uns unterstuetz - vielen vielen dank! Und wuenschen wir IF alles bestens in zunkuenft, ein teil von uns bleibt fuer immer eine IF fan.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (14. Mai 2011)

Wo Du gerade da bist: Wie kommt man denn auf den Markennamen Crema? Cappuccino-Sucht im Endstadium?

Wünsche Euch natürlich auch alles Gute, hübsch sehen sie aus, die Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (14. Mai 2011)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Wo Du gerade da bist: Wie kommt man denn auf den Markennamen Crema? Cappuccino-Sucht im Endstadium?



wenns so ist, ich versteh ihn....


----------



## sal.paradise (15. Mai 2011)




----------



## nebeljäger (15. Mai 2011)

diese Firma wird mir immer sympatischer....


----------



## AdR (15. Mai 2011)

Oh Gott - jetzt fangen die Hochglanz-E61-Chromboliden-Fotos auch noch hier an...


----------



## versus (15. Mai 2011)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> diese Firma wird mir immer sympatischer....



das kann ich unterschreiben.


----------



## Tyler1977 (15. Mai 2011)

Auch gerade mal den Abendespresso durchgelassen...

Was ist das im zweiten Bild eigentlich für ein Lenker?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Binar (16. Mai 2011)

CremaCycles Ti Bar 720mm 13 grad

Rohr ist durchgängig und wird mit einer Schelle von Paragon im Vorbau geklemmt


----------



## ZeFlo (16. Mai 2011)

Binar schrieb:


> CremaCycles Ti Bar 720mm 13 grad
> 
> Rohr ist durchgängig und wird mit einer Schelle von Paragon im Vorbau geklemmt



oh shizze  ich seh wieder ausgaben auf mich zu kommen 




ciao
flo


----------



## Blumenhummer (16. Mai 2011)

Das nebeljägersche Bild vom bodenlosen Siebträger schaut einfach klasse aus...


----------



## Don Trailo (16. Mai 2011)

ZeFlo schrieb:


> oh shizze  ich seh wieder ausgaben auf mich zu kommen
> 
> http://www.cremacycles.com/
> ciao
> flo


 http://www.bikerumor.com/2011/05/08/spy-shot-ultra-wide-thomson-titanium-handlebar-prototype/

 thomsom fährt mit....


----------



## Tyler1977 (16. Mai 2011)

Binar schrieb:


> CremaCycles Ti Bar 720mm 13 grad
> 
> Rohr ist durchgängig und wird mit einer Schelle von Paragon im Vorbau geklemmt



Uhhhh, nice... 

Danke für die Info.


----------



## versus (16. Mai 2011)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> http://www.bikerumor.com/2011/05/08/spy-shot-ultra-wide-thomson-titanium-handlebar-prototype/
> 
> thomsom fährt mit....



hallelujah, hat bei thomson endlich jemand gemerkt, dass die ganze, oder halbe bikewelt auf einen lenker von ihnen wartet. dass der jetzt aus ti ist, finde ich zwar erstaunlich, aber auch nicht schlecht. 

der crema lenker ist aber nicht os wie der thomson und deshalb in meinen augen deutlich schöner.


----------



## Don Trailo (16. Mai 2011)

versus schrieb:


> hallelujah, hat bei thomson endlich jemand gemerkt, dass die ganze, oder halbe bikewelt auf einen lenker von ihnen wartet. dass der jetzt aus ti ist, finde ich zwar erstaunlich, aber auch nicht schlecht.
> 
> der crema lenker ist aber nicht os wie der thomson und deshalb in meinen augen deutlich schöner.


 
stimmt der crema ist anders... aber die breiten lenker kommen in schön  volker
 sollen wir dann wieder ne sammelbestellung machen??


----------



## Blumenhummer (16. Mai 2011)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> die breiten lenker kommen in schön



Im Sinne von Non-OS?


----------



## versus (16. Mai 2011)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> stimmt der crema ist anders... aber die breiten lenker kommen in schön  volker
> sollen wir dann wieder ne sammelbestellung machen??



ne halbe habe ich schon am laufen


----------



## berlin-mtbler (16. Mai 2011)

Die Preise für Thomson- und Crema-Lenker?

Also die Ti-Lenker find ich in jedem Fall viel, viel besser als das ganze Carbonzeug, das ich mir nie gekauft hab oder jemals kaufen werde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Binar (18. Mai 2011)

Konnte nicht wiederstehen.

Habe heute Rahmen, Gabel (in Rahmen-Farbe) und Lenker bei Ken bestellt.
Lieferzeit ca. 3 - 4 Wochen.


----------



## onkel_doc (19. Mai 2011)

Aahhhh jetzt weiss ich warum du bei meinem neuen aufbau so gegen carbon bist...

Scheiss preise aber auch immer. Leider immer das was mir am besten gefällt.



berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Die Preise für Thomson- und Crema-Lenker?
> 
> Also die Ti-Lenker find ich in jedem Fall viel, viel besser als das ganze Carbonzeug, das ich mir nie gekauft hab oder jemals kaufen werde.


----------



## JensXTR (22. Mai 2011)

ich habe mir mal wieder was schönes für den Sommer aufgebaut und es passt auch so gut zu dem 92er Lightning der an meiner Wand hängt...


----------



## berlin-mtbler (22. Mai 2011)

@jensxter
Find's sehr schön, bis auf die Felgenaufkleber. 

Und das trotz dem gebogenen Unterrohr.


----------



## panzer-oddo (22. Mai 2011)

Schon schön aber hat der Herr Breeze mal erwähnt, warum er das Unterrohr so verbogen hat? Der LRS harmoniert fast schon mit dem hässlichsten Sattel der Welt...


----------



## onkel_doc (22. Mai 2011)

sieht sehrschön aus. Meine änderungen wären:

- felgenaufkleber weg
- anderer flaschenhalter
- schwarzer lenker

Meins ist dann auch bald soweit um es hier fertig zu präsentieren...


----------



## Nordpol (22. Mai 2011)

sehr schöner Aufbau...., obwohl mir der Rahmen ein bisschen klein zu seien scheint.

wobei ich Oversize bei filigranen Stahlrahmen eher Unschön finde, Vorbau und Lenker wirken dann immer ein wenig zu klobig.

Über die Lenkerfarbe kann man streiten....


----------



## elrond (22. Mai 2011)

Nordpol schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Über die Lenkerfarbe kann man streiten....



Nein kann man nicht, die indiskutabel wie auch weiße Kurbeln, Sattelstützen, Felgen, Naben, Speichen und Vorbauten absolut billigst und zum  aussehen. 
Ansonsten jedoch in der Tat echt hübsch, Felgenaufkleber und verbogenes U-Rohr wurden ja schon angesprochen.


----------



## Mais (23. Mai 2011)

wo ich das alles hier so sehe bekomm ich auch appetit auf 'nen Stahlrahmen.

Wo findet man denn einen, der einen 110kg-Menschen + 'ne 105mm Marzocchi MX Comp ETA (ist glaub 495mm lang) aushält?
Sollt' nicht all zu teuer sein und braucht auch nicht besonders Edel ausschauen. Gebremst wird mit V-Brakes.
Dachte da schonmal an einen Inbred - durchblicke da allerdings die Modellpalette garnicht mehr. Als ich mich das letzte mal damit auseinandersetzte gabs nicht viel Auswahl.

Preisvorstellung so maximal 200 inkl. Steuersatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sal.paradise (24. Mai 2011)

Podiumsplatz für Cremacycles und seinen Schöpfer am vergangenen Wochenende in der Pfalz. Na das fängt ja gut an ... ob man damit auch langsam kann? Wir werden sehen. ;-)


----------



## versus (24. Mai 2011)

elrond schrieb:


> Nein kann man nicht, die indiskutabel wie auch weiße Kurbeln, Sattelstützen, Felgen, Naben, Speichen und Vorbauten absolut billigst und zum  aussehen.
> .


was für ein quatsch! ich bin auch kein besonderer fan von (zu viel) weiss, aber so pauschal mag das für dich stimmen, aber als gestaltungs-dogma geht das nich durch.


----------



## singlestoph (24. Mai 2011)

fall-bausch-ale 

klar kann man , man könnte dann aber auch ganz anders rum paus-ali-sieren ....
das ist das blöde an solchen absoluten aussagen, da wir hier nicht die katholische kirche sind ....


zum 200oiro stahlrahmen mit steuersatz
klar kann man sowas , on one rahmen kommen eher in disconly
was spricht gegen disc?

es gibt zwar modelle wo man v-brakes anschräubeln könnte .... aber ...

und nochwas , die dinger sind gut designt, fahren gut usw ....
sind im vergleich zu richtig teuren rahmen etwas schwerer und jenachdem (wenn man daran glaubt) nicht soooo bequem zu fahren....
unter dem gusset ist kein lack, da läuft irgendwann mal rost raus ..... bis da was durch oder wegrostet wirds aber jahrzehnte dauern ....


----------



## onkel_doc (24. Mai 2011)

singlestoph schrieb:


> fall-bausch-ale
> 
> klar kann man , man könnte dann aber auch ganz anders rum paus-ali-sieren ....
> das ist das blöde an solchen absoluten aussagen, da wir hier nicht die katholische kirche sind ....
> ...


----------



## RAUMFAHRER7012 (24. Mai 2011)

Bei Gigabike giebt es den Chaka Pele Stahlrahmen fÃ¼r ca.110â¬.Soll 2kg wiegen.Bin mir aber nicht sicher, was die EinbaulÃ¤nge fÃ¼r die Gabel angeht.Warsch. eher fÃ¼r 80mm Federweg.
Das Steuerrohr scheint etwas lang zu sein.


----------



## versus (24. Mai 2011)

singlestoph schrieb:


> das ist das blöde an solchen absoluten aussagen, da wir hier nicht die katholische kirche sind ....



amen. 



singlestoph schrieb:


> was spricht gegen disc?



bei 110kg nix. die anschaffungskosten vielleicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (24. Mai 2011)

.... wie soll ich nun das breezer beURTEILen- ohne auf die kappe zu kriegen ?
ok
der rahmen ist mit diesem unterrohr *für mich* sowas von *unschön*, das auch ich 
mit all meinem unwissen das bike niemals schön aufbauen könnte....

in den i-shops drüben   werfen sie dir die rahmen ja fast nach.....doch ich denke für 500-600 dollaros gibts schöneres  aus stahl


----------



## Tyler1977 (24. Mai 2011)

Mich stören eher die Parts, egal ob Race Face, Magura oder die Mavic tragen die mir für den schlanken Rahmen etwas dick auf. Schlankere Parts würden harmonischer wirken.


----------



## elrond (24. Mai 2011)

Sorry, aber es gibt einfach Dinge die gelten pauschal. Weiteres Beispiel gefällig?
Gelbe Federgabel + silberner Vorbau wirkt auch immer(!)  superbillig.


----------



## Mais (24. Mai 2011)

versus schrieb:


> amen.
> 
> 
> 
> bei 110kg nix. die anschaffungskosten vielleicht.



Genau das ist der Punkt - die Anschaffungskosten. Für Disc fielen in meinem Fall noch die Kosten für einen LRS + Bremse etc. an die ich z.Zt. nicht tragen kann und will. War schon das ein oder andere mal mit günstigen Discs unterwegs und wenig zufrieden damit - deswegen blieb ich bisher bei Felgenbremsen. Da hatte ich was die Zuverlässigkeit angeht bisher wenig Probleme - auch wenn die Bremsleistung natürlich besser sein könnte. Wenn Disc, dann also richtig - und das dauert noch eine Weile.
Die Option bietet heute ja quasi jeder Rahmen, so dass ich dahingehend auf der sicheren seite wäre.

Den Chaka Pele habe ich auch schonmal ins Auge gefasst und ich denke ich könnte damit durchaus glücklich werden. Die einzige limitierung bietet hier eben die Gabel. Wobei ich mir da garnicht mal so sicher bin ob ich nicht eventuell die Marzocchi austauschen möchte. 
Funktioniert zwar recht gut, ist aber eben nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss.
Das Niveau erreicht mE im Jahr 2011 jede Suntour Raidon locker.


----------



## Don Trailo (24. Mai 2011)

elrond schrieb:


> Sorry, aber es gibt einfach Dinge die gelten pauschal. Weiteres Beispiel gefällig?
> Gelbe Federgabel + silberner Vorbau wirkt auch immer(!)  superbillig.



Grüner Rahmen
Gelbe Gabel und Schrift(z.b bei serotta)
.....  silbrige Parts 
Fand ich a.d sehr schick( und viele Kunden wollten das so)
Deine No go Einwände ohne konstruktive Vorschläge
Gehen ins patetische elrond....
Da warst du schon besser drauf


----------



## Blumenhummer (24. Mai 2011)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> ohne auf die kappe zu kriegen ?



I wo! Das würde sich bei Dir doch niemand trauen...

In der Sache stimmte ich Dir voll und ganz zu: Das Unterrohr _geht gar nicht_ - dabei mag ich Pandabären eigentlich sehr...


----------



## singlestoph (24. Mai 2011)

on-one ist cool, on-one kaufen 

es gäbe wohl auch noch ein paar dinge die man über teurere rahmen schreiben könnte aber .....
den ganzen vollen spass wirst du mit einem billigrahmen nicht haben , wenigstens sehen die dinger schon viel besser aus als irgendwelche billigen alurahmen


----------



## elrond (24. Mai 2011)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> Grüner Rahmen
> Gelbe Gabel und Schrift(z.b bei serotta)
> .....  silbrige Parts
> Fand ich a.d sehr schick( und viele Kunden wollten das so)
> ...



Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel. 
Einen schwarzen Lenker statt dem weiß getünchten zu verbauen halte ich jetzt nicht für den konstruktiven Vorschlag auf den das Forum oder der Breezer Besitzer gewartet hat. Und ich muß zugeben, das verbogene Unterrohr gefällt mir auch nicht und doch kribbelt(e) es bei dem Angebot in den Fingern:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Breezer-Lightnin...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item35b255517a
beim ersten Anlauf hat bei 200 Einstiegspreis niemand darauf geboten...


----------



## Blumenhummer (24. Mai 2011)

elrond schrieb:


> und doch kribbelt(e) es bei dem Angebot in den Fingern



Dass es Dir da (unter anderem) in den Fingern kribbelt, ist ja auch kein Wunder. In Anbetracht der winzigen Rahmengröße wäre die erforderliche Sitzüberhöhung vermutlich nicht sehr bekömmlich...


----------



## elrond (24. Mai 2011)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Dass es Dir da (unter anderem) in den Fingern kribbelt, ist ja auch kein Wunder. In Anbetracht der winzigen Rahmengröße wäre die erforderliche Sitzüberhöhung vermutlich nicht sehr bekömmlich...



Mein olles Scott (ohne sloping) hat auch nur 17,5"  datt würde schon passen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (24. Mai 2011)

elrond schrieb:


> Nein kann man nicht, die indiskutabel wie auch weiße Kurbeln, Sattelstützen, Felgen, Naben, Speichen, Lenker...



 

hingegen ein weisser schlanker stahlrahmen mit schlankem stahlvorbau oder lve in wagenfarbe kann schon sehr sexxxy ausschauen.

ode

ciao
flo


----------



## zoomer (24. Mai 2011)

Mein Traum,
ein weisser Stahlrahmen mit silbernen Anbautailen, einschliesslich Felgen.

Komisch, frÃ¼her gabs keine weissen Rahmen, heute kriegt man kaum noch
silberne Teile, vor allem Felgen â¦.


----------



## memphis35 (24. Mai 2011)

Sowat z.b.







Mfg  35


----------



## singlestoph (24. Mai 2011)

http://www.mavic.com/de/product/felgen/MTB/felgen

http://bikethomson.com/

http://ritcheylogic.com/dyn_prodfamily.php?k=394052

in günstig und stabil gibts auch noch fast alles in silber ....

richtig viel auswahl gibz nicht aber brauchts auch nicht wenns gutes zeux gibt 

silbern glänzende und breite lenker gibts tatsächlich nicht, aber wenn jetzt xt und xtr in poliert an den bremshebeln kommen gibts das vielleicht bald wieder .....


----------



## zoomer (24. Mai 2011)

Ja, und jetzt kommt ja auch die Ritchey Classic Serie


----------



## singlestoph (24. Mai 2011)

das schöne an früher (wo heute noch alle nostalgiker davon schwärmen) ist ja dass man sich die coolen teile zusammensuchen musste .....


----------



## Pimper (25. Mai 2011)

> Soll 2kg wiegen.



Der Chaka Pele wiegt in 20 Zoll 2488 Gramm (nach dem lackieren; ich habe ihn in Braun Metallic (BMW Marrakesch Braun) lackieren lassen. Vor dem lackieren waren's 2472 g.

Ist aber ein schöner Rahmen und insgesamt das Geld auf alle Fälle wert...


----------



## Nordpol (25. Mai 2011)

> Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Du hättest es lieber für Dich behalten sollen...
jetzt ist der Preis schon gestiegen...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (25. Mai 2011)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ja, und jetzt kommt ja auch die Ritchey Classic Serie



Nur ist das Oversize-Teufelszeux.
Also eher nix für die meisten Stahlrahmen.

Ein Lenker mit max. 60cm, silber glänzend in 25,4 - das wäre für mich Classic. Das andere ist mehr so wie ein New Beetle...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mais (25. Mai 2011)

Pimper schrieb:


> Der Chaka Pele wiegt in 20 Zoll 2488 Gramm (nach dem lackieren; ich habe ihn in Braun Metallic (BMW Marrakesch Braun) lackieren lassen. Vor dem lackieren waren's 2472 g.
> 
> Ist aber ein schöner Rahmen und insgesamt das Geld auf alle Fälle wert...



Hast du eventuell ein Bild vom aufgebauten Rad?
Ists der aktuelle (2009/2010) Pele mit gerade abschließendem Oberrohr?


----------



## singlestoph (25. Mai 2011)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Nur ist das Oversize-Teufelszeux.
> Also eher nix für die meisten Stahlrahmen.
> 
> Ein Lenker mit max. 60cm, silber glänzend in 25,4 - das wäre für mich Classic. Das andere ist mehr so wie ein New Beetle...



die welt ist schlecht

sowas gabs aber früher auch nicht

560mm gibts massenhaft sogar in günstig von kalloy oder zoom, also echte klassiker

klassiker in silber angepasst für alte männers
http://www.syntace.com/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=362




neo klassiker in stahl und silber:




http://surlybikes.com/parts/torsion_bar/


----------



## Geisterfahrer (25. Mai 2011)

> die welt ist schlecht


Endlich sagt's mal einer.


----------



## singlestoph (25. Mai 2011)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Endlich sagt's mal einer.



war sie schon immer


----------



## Pimper (26. Mai 2011)

>>Hast du eventuell ein Bild vom aufgebauten Rad?

Ist noch nicht aufgebaut. Aber hier noch ein paar Detailbilder...


----------



## Mais (26. Mai 2011)

sieht nett aus.
danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (27. Mai 2011)

singlestoph schrieb:


> war sie schon immer



sagst du ja auch schon immer!

das hilft manchmal


----------



## Don Trailo (27. Mai 2011)

schön?  für mich eigentlich nicht
kunstwerk?? das sicher


----------



## Tyler1977 (27. Mai 2011)

Schöne Eriksen Stütze!!!

Bei den Jones Bikes (die Ti wirken irgendwie cooler) fehlt mir immer der Einkaufskorb am Lenker und eine Klingel. 
Mögen klasse fahren, die Optik ist aber absolute Geschmackssache...


----------



## versus (27. Mai 2011)

neee, die eriksen stütze hat mir noch nie wirklich gefallen. ausnahme: nebeljägers fully, weil da der rote knubbel mit den lagern vom rahmen korrespondiert.


----------



## Blumenhummer (27. Mai 2011)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> schön? für mich eigentlich nicht





versus schrieb:


> neee, die eriksen stütze hat mir noch nie wirklich gefallen. ausnahme: nebeljägers fully, weil da der rote knubbel mit den lagern vom rahmen korrespondiert.



Zweimal volle Zustimmung meinerseits...


----------



## b.olaf (27. Mai 2011)

Zum Thema Ti-Lenker kann ich auch beitragen. 
Hier ein leider schlechtes Bild von meinem letzte Woche angekommen Lenker von Ti-Cycles aus Portland. Macht einen guten Eindruck, das Gewicht ist allerdings nicht gerade Leichtbau. 250 Gramm bei 680 Breite und 12 Grad Kröpfung.


----------



## onkel_doc (27. Mai 2011)

Sieht schön aus....zeig doch mal ein bild von der totalen deines bikes.

Interessiert mich mit dem schönen blau.


----------



## ZeFlo (27. Mai 2011)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Sieht schön aus....zeig doch mal ein bild von der totalen deines bikes.
> 
> ...



auf jeden fall  und nicht nur eins 

schwarzschaf gabel?

ciao
flo


----------



## b.olaf (28. Mai 2011)

Ich werde mal versuchen ein paar bessere Fotos heute Nachmittag zu machen. Ja ist eine Blacksheep Gabel. 
Ich überlege noch ob es so bleibt oder die Ti-Gabel und Lenker an mein Titus kommen und in das Spot eine Federgabel.


----------



## Don Trailo (28. Mai 2011)

gute idee 
ti lenker und gabel an deinem schönen römischen  kaiser
und das schöne spot mit federgabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## b.olaf (28. Mai 2011)

Von den Proportionen paßt es hier aber auch halt gut. Die schlanke Gabel zu den schlanken Rohren....



Meine Reba ist zu dem schwarz. Eine weiße Gabel wie zum Beispiel die Tower Pro, wäre wahrscheinlich schöner.


----------



## Blumenhummer (28. Mai 2011)

Schönes Spot! Eine weiße Gabel wäre natürlich auch fein.


----------



## onkel_doc (28. Mai 2011)

Das spot ist cool. Wèrde ne federgabel montieren...obwohl ich ja bei meinem neuen interloc projekt auch keine habe. Wirklich hübsch mit dem blau/weiss


----------



## ZeFlo (29. Mai 2011)

schon sehr schick der spot, so pur mit ohne gang und federgabel 
ganz tolles teil.


----------



## Don Trailo (29. Mai 2011)

b.olaf schrieb:


> Von den Proportionen paßt es hier aber auch halt gut. Die schlanke Gabel zu den schlanken Rohren....
> 
> 
> 
> Meine Reba ist zu dem schwarz. Eine weiße Gabel wie zum Beispiel die Tower Pro, wäre wahrscheinlich schöner.


 WAS MIR BESONDERS GEFÄLLT IST DIE LINIE DES RAHMENS- TOLLE GEO
 P.S DIE TOWER IST TOP
 Z.ZT BEI CRC ZUM SCHNAPPER


----------



## berlin-mtbler (30. Mai 2011)

b.olaf schrieb:


> Ich überlege noch ob es so bleibt oder die Ti-Gabel und Lenker an mein Titus kommen und in das Spot eine Federgabel.


 

So wie es ist, ist es doch genial.  

Also mMn unbedingt so lassen. Bitte keine Federgabel verbauen.


----------



## versus (31. Mai 2011)

wenn du noch ein bike mit federgabel hast, warum dann nicht so lassen. ab und zu starr und ohne gang schult das auge und die fahrtechnik ;-)


----------



## b.olaf (31. Mai 2011)

versus schrieb:


> wenn du noch ein bike mit federgabel hast, warum dann nicht so lassen. ab und zu starr und ohne gang schult das auge und die fahrtechnik ;-)



Wohl wahr......
Die erste Tour am Sonntag hat Laune gemacht, also wird es erstmal so bleiben. Ich war positiv überrascht. Obwohl auf dem Papier fast identische Geometrie wie mein Ti-Titus, fühlt sich das Spot kompakter an, was mir gut gefällt.


----------



## singlestoph (31. Mai 2011)

ich mag die gabel nicht , zu dünn zu lang zu grau 
ich befürchte ich mag sie einfach überhauptgarnicht
eine segmetierte brücke, ev. gebogen, dicker und vorallem weiss sollte sie sein

am Ti rad würde sie mich wahrscheinlich weniger stören


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ampelhasser (9. Juni 2011)

Hola,

hier mal Fotos von meiner neuen Errungenschaft - Marschall 29er














Ampel


----------



## Jaypeare (9. Juni 2011)

Mit einem Wort: Klasse. 

Darf ich fragen, was der Herr M. aus M. für so einen Rahmen im Moment aufruft?


----------



## Blumenhummer (9. Juni 2011)

Toller Rahmen!


----------



## Mais (9. Juni 2011)

Das ist mal ein lecker Teilchen!


----------



## corfrimor (9. Juni 2011)

Ja, extrem schönes Rad!

Ist das Edelstahl? Und falls ja: Warum sieht man das so selten?


----------



## Deer (9. Juni 2011)

Ist die einzig sinnvolle Bauweise (in Muffen löten) für dieses Rahmenmaterial, da alles andere (Filled Brazed) früher oder später reißt (incl. meinem Deer-Cycles). Sehr schönes Teil, Respekt! Marschall scheint auch der Einzige zu sein der noch mit Edelstahl arbeitet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (9. Juni 2011)

Deer schrieb:


> Marschall scheint auch der Einzige zu sein der noch mit Edelstahl arbeitet.



na das nun nicht ganz. moulton und passoni fallen mir auf die schnelle ein.

tolles marschall


----------



## Blumenhummer (9. Juni 2011)

Ein Agresti ist doch auch gerade in der Mache und Independent Fabrication arbeitet ebenfalls mit dem Material.

P.S. Hat CremaCycles nicht auch etwas in dieser Richtung im Angebot?


----------



## shutupandride (9. Juni 2011)

Waaaaaahnsinn das Marschall,
mich hats grad fast vom stuhl geblasen.
G L Ü C K W U N S C H ! ! !


----------



## Blumenhummer (9. Juni 2011)

shutupandride schrieb:


> mich hats grad fast vom stuhl geblasen.



Hätte es mich mit einer schönen Gabel und einer schönen Sattelstütze auch...


----------



## RealNBK (10. Juni 2011)

Das Rad ist toll, aber hier wirkt die Lefty auf mich doch zu fett.
Edelstahlrohre sind warscheinlich nicht so einfach in leicht zu bekommen. Hatte mal einen Marschal in der Hand der weit über 2 kg wog. 2,3 wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## singlestoph (10. Juni 2011)

.


----------



## singlestoph (10. Juni 2011)

Marshall war schon immer gaaanz weit vorne


----------



## Ampelhasser (10. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

schön, das euch das Rad gefällt. Da ich mit meinem 26er Marschall schon sehr zufrieden war, war es für mich klar, dass das 29er auch ein Marschall wird. 

Die Muffenbauweise mit Edelstahl geht natürlich auf`s Gewicht - der Rahmen wiegt 2300 Gramm, aber dafür kann man sich an den Details sattsehen und es rostet nicht.

Hier noch ein paar Details:
















Ampel


----------



## Blumenhummer (10. Juni 2011)

singlestoph schrieb:


>







Ampelhasser schrieb:


> dafür kann man sich an den Details sattsehen







Ampelhasser schrieb:


> es rostet nicht.



Zumindest nicht so schnell.


----------



## versus (11. Juni 2011)

singlestoph schrieb:


> Marshall war schon immer gaaanz weit vorne



nicht wirklich immer 







Ampelhasser schrieb:


>



wirklich schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (15. Juni 2011)

nein es ist nicht meins
doch auf der suche nach 29er FS bin ich auf dieses schmuckstück aus stahl gestossen..... 





E-mail belästigungen sind im gange....

mehr infos wenn ich auch mehr darüber in erfahrung bringe...


----------



## Tyler1977 (15. Juni 2011)

Schön. 

Naked dürfte übrigens auch ein ganz fieses mit Ventana Hinterbau bruzeln können...


----------



## Don Trailo (15. Juni 2011)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> SchÃ¶n.
> 
> Naked dÃ¼rfte Ã¼brigens auch ein ganz fieses mit Ventana Hinterbau bruzeln kÃ¶nnen...



Oh das kÃ¶nnen einige ... Ja
Doch seins und ihn finde ich  irgendwie supercool
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJ0xrGBGaWQ&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube        - âªNAHBS 2011 - Vulture Cyclesâ¬â[/nomedia]


----------



## Tyler1977 (15. Juni 2011)

Schon nett.

Ich bin auch aktuell mit dreien am diskutieren (RAL 1016 steht, mal schaun welche Farbe die Parts kriegen), wird aber noch dauern.
Erst muß das Quantec weg...Parts werden aber schon gesammelt...


----------



## LF-X (15. Juni 2011)

Gibt es auch aktuelle Fullies aus Stahl?


----------



## RealNBK (15. Juni 2011)

Das ist super-Aktuell! Und Schön!


----------



## Jaypeare (15. Juni 2011)

Das gebogene OR taugt mir gar nicht. Sonst sehr schick.

Wie ist denn die Ventana-Kinematik so im Vergleich?


----------



## cone-A (16. Juni 2011)

LF-X schrieb:


> Gibt es auch aktuelle Fullies aus Stahl?



Wiesmann Koxinga z.B.


----------



## LF-X (16. Juni 2011)

Nette Sachen. Ganz schön teuer der Spaß. Weitere Alternativen? Bin am überlegen mir was robustes aufzubauen (Dieses Jahr 2 Alu-Hinterbauten gebrochen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (16. Juni 2011)

LF-X schrieb:


> Nette Sachen. Ganz schön teuer der Spaß. Weitere Alternativen? Bin am überlegen mir was robustes aufzubauen (Dieses Jahr 2 Alu-Hinterbauten gebrochen).


 
die meisten steel und ti hersteller arbeiten mit aluhinterbauten....... kamen von titus oder ventana....
die wenigsten haben eigene konzepte und billig wird das nie....
google dich durch
 ruchti in der schweiz hat auch ein reines stahlfully


----------



## Jaypeare (16. Juni 2011)

Nöll hatte auch was. Keine Ahnung, was das taugt und ob es die überhaupt noch gibt.

Sonst fallen mir noch Vicious (Titus-Hinterbauten) und Sycip (Ventana) ein, bei beiden ist halt nur das Rahmendreieck aus Stahl. Der Hauptgrund dürfte sein, dass eine kleine Stahlbude den Entwicklungsaufwand für einen eigenen Hinterbau nicht stemmen kann bzw. will und aus lizenzrechtlichen Gründen nicht einfach einen beliebigen Hinterbau in Stahl nachbauen darf. Aber vielleicht macht es auch nur keiner, weil es keine Nachfrage gibt. Fragen kostet nichts.

Was waren denn das für Hinterbauten, die dir gebrochen sind?


----------



## LF-X (16. Juni 2011)

Koga-Miyata XPM-AM (130mm 4-Gelenker) und ein NoName-Taiwan-VPP-Giant-Anthem Nachbau. Einmal Kettenstrebe. Einmal Dämpferaufnahme. Ich fahre eigentlich nicht wirklich hart mit meinen Rädern. Viel Straße, Feldwege, Forstwege.


----------



## Don Trailo (16. Juni 2011)

Dann musst du dir mal ein richtiges Rad kaufen
Kaufberatung aber drüben
Da es hier um Stahl ....vor allem zu 99.9% ht's geht
Lese hier alles mal durch es gibt paar Seiten Wo
von  fullys die Rede  ist
Cheers


----------



## Jaypeare (16. Juni 2011)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> Dann musst du dir mal ein richtiges Rad kaufen



So siehts aus.

Material- und Verarbeitungsfehler können immer mal vorkommen. Aber wenn dir zwei Rahmen innerhalb eines Jahres bei moderatem Gebrauch reißen, ist was faul. Entweder hast du unglaubliches Pech, Schrott gekauft oder irgendwas anderes falsch gemacht. Es sei denn, du wiegst 150 Kilo und bewegst dich somit weit außerhalb der üblichen Spezifikationen, für die ein Rahmen normalerweise ausgelegt ist.

Jetzt aber genug OT, tschuldigung.


----------



## LF-X (16. Juni 2011)

Ich tippe mal auf Pech (Koga) in Kombination mit Schrott gekauft (VPP). Trotzdem wollte ich hier mal bei der Stahlfraktion rumschauen. Brauch nunmal Ersatz für das CC-Zweitbike.

Stahl und Fully scheint extremst exotisch zu sein. Wie sieht es mit Softails aus? Gibt es so etwas noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cone-A (16. Juni 2011)

Aber sicher doch: Curtlo z.B.

Der baut auch noch ein Vollgefedertes mit Ventana-Hinterbau.

Der Witz bei Stahl ist eigentlich, daß man nicht unbedingt eine Hinterradfederung braucht. Andersrum ist ein Alurahmen mit Hinterradfederung auch nicht unbedingt hart und bockig.

Ich würde also nach einem vernünftigen Alurahmen schauen.

Das wars mit OT von mir... 

Gruß cone-A


----------



## Lowrider (18. Juni 2011)

Curtlo ist auch meine empfehlung, mein mountaineer mit banana stays fährt sich recht angenehm und ist mit der 80mm sid genügend gefedert.
schon nach den ersten 10m kam das "ich fühle mich super wohl" gefühl auf und bei schnellen richtungswechseln in der abfahrt vermittelt es eine ruhe und sicherheit wie kein anderes was ich vorher hatte, inkl. fully. das curtlo sehr spurtreu, neutral in allen lagen , ....

der rahmen wurde nach mass gebaut und ist für eine 80er gabel ausgelegt. die lieferzeiten sind lang, ich haben meinen rahmen im herbst 2008 bestellt und im sommer 2010 erhalten. der aufbau wurde erst letzte woche fertig. habe mir zeit gelassen 

ich werde bestimmt wieder ein curtlo bestellen.


----------



## RealNBK (18. Juni 2011)

Oh, das sieht wirklich schön aus! Zeig mal mehr Details. Die Homepage Von cultro ist ja nicht gerade ansehnlich. Was sind so die highlights, oder die besonderen Merkmale des Rahmens?


----------



## Pimper (18. Juni 2011)

> im herbst 2008 bestellt und im sommer 2010 erhalten.



Ist ja noch schlimmer als bei Engin. (Die haben momentan 1 Jahr Lieferzeit)


----------



## onkel_doc (18. Juni 2011)

Vorher noch gerade ne schöne abendrunde gedreht, da es aufgehört hat zu regnen. Es wird immer noch artgerecht gehalten


----------



## Lowrider (19. Juni 2011)

RealNBK schrieb:


> Oh, das sieht wirklich schön aus! Zeig mal mehr Details. Die Homepage Von cultro ist ja nicht gerade ansehnlich. Was sind so die highlights, oder die besonderen Merkmale des Rahmens?



hier mal ein paar details zum curtlo. rohre sind "true temper platinum x"
verarbeitung ist gut und die übergänge sauber verarbeitet. geschweisst und verschliffen. anlötteile auch sauber angebracht.
der preis ist natürlich sehr interessant.


----------



## Jaypeare (19. Juni 2011)

Sehr schön: Klassisch, ohne altbacken zu wirken, mit schönen Details, aber ohne Schnickschnack. Gefällt mir. Was wiegt sowas dann?


----------



## Lowrider (19. Juni 2011)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Sehr schön: Klassisch, ohne altbacken zu wirken, mit schönen Details, aber ohne Schnickschnack. Gefällt mir. Was wiegt sowas dann?



komplett mit pedale aber ohne satteltasche und ohne bidon. knappe 11kg. geht aber garantiert leichter.


----------



## Jaypeare (19. Juni 2011)

Danke, aber ich meinte den Rahmen allein.


----------



## Rolf (19. Juni 2011)

Sehr schön 

Die Frage nach dem Gewicht bezog sich sicher auf den Rahmen! Und mich würde das RahmenGewicht auch interessieren!



Lowrider schrieb:


> der preis ist natürlich sehr interessant.



Kann man das auch in Zahlen fassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lowrider (19. Juni 2011)

Rolf schrieb:


> Sehr schön
> 
> Die Frage nach dem Gewicht bezog sich sicher auf den Rahmen! Und mich würde das RahmenGewicht auch interessieren!
> 
> ...



Gewicht Rahmen 1810gr in meiner grösse.  
preis war damals 825 US$ plus 50 US$ candy lackierung.  

Auf der homepage sind die aktuellen basispreise ersichtlich.


----------



## Altitude (19. Juni 2011)




----------



## corfrimor (19. Juni 2011)

Hmm... ich hab' den Eindruck, daß da was nicht stimmt ... 

Geht's dem Fahrer gut?


----------



## onkel_doc (19. Juni 2011)

********EEEE!!!! Lebt der noch????? Für mich kein curtlo
Das sieht echt übel aus.

hoffe das passiert mir mit meinem nie.


----------



## Lowrider (19. Juni 2011)

Altitude schrieb:


>



uuii sieht nicht gut aus,... 
hoffe das keinem sowas passiert. gibts leider öfters solche materialschäden und leider auch schwere verletzungen.

mir ist vor 2 wochen die carbone forke am c'dale gerissen. krieg ne neue auf garantie aber ich traue der sache irgendwie nicht mehr so ganz.


----------



## Lowrider (19. Juni 2011)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> ********EEEE!!!! Lebt der noch????? Für mich kein curtlo
> Das sieht echt übel aus.
> 
> hoffe das passiert mir mit meinem nie.



das passiert nicht nur curtlos... das ist ne krankheit an grünen bikes... 
ich würde dir raten deine giesekann umzulackieren.


----------



## singlestoph (20. Juni 2011)

der mensch lebt noch , er hatte aber noch mehr pech mit fahrradrahmen ....


----------



## onkel_doc (20. Juni 2011)

Lowrider schrieb:


> das passiert nicht nur curtlos... das ist ne krankheit an grünen bikes...
> ich würde dir raten deine giesekann umzulackieren.





Halllooooo!!!! Meine giesekann lebt und ist fast unzerstörbar...oder soll ich nun doch umlackieren???


----------



## zingel (20. Juni 2011)

zu kurzes Steuerrohr für unverstärkte Tube to Tube bauweise.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (20. Juni 2011)

zingel schrieb:


> zu kurzes Steuerrohr für unverstärkte Tube to Tube bauweise.





ergänzung: bei 29er....


----------



## Diman (20. Juni 2011)

Der Rahmen war einfach nicht für Starrgabel freigegeben.


----------



## Don Trailo (20. Juni 2011)

..............ja das bei 29ern tapered is44 etc sinn macht .........


----------



## berlin-mtbler (20. Juni 2011)

Der hat auch 'nen eigenen Blog. Auch dort sieht man wie übel er leider gestürzt ist. 



onkel_doc schrieb:


> ********EEEE!!!! Lebt der noch????? Für mich kein curtlo
> Das sieht echt übel aus.
> 
> hoffe das passiert mir mit meinem nie.



Bei voller Fahrt voll auf dem Gesicht gelandet. Das hätte echt noch schlimmer enden können - da neben kaputten Zähnen und gebrochenen Gesichtsknochen laut Blog auch die Nacken- und Rückenwirbel angebrochen oder gebrochen sind. Er hatte wohl deshalb anscheinend mehr als 6 Wochen Krankenhausaufenthalt. 

Hoffe ihm geht's wieder 100% - ansonsten gute Besserung von mir, falls er mitliest oder bitte meine Genesungswünsche übermitteln, wenn ihn jemand persönlich kennt.  



singlestoph schrieb:


> der mensch lebt noch , er hatte aber noch mehr pech mit fahrradrahmen ....


@singlestoph
War das weitere Pech mit Fahrradrahmen sein SchwarzSchaf?!


----------



## corfrimor (20. Juni 2011)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Der hat auch 'nen eigenen Blog. Auch dort sieht man wie übel er leider gestürzt ist.
> 
> Bei voller Fahrt voll auf dem Gesicht gelandet. Das hätte echt noch schlimmer enden können. Er hatte wohl deshalb anscheinend mehr als 6 Wochen Krankenhausaufenthalt.



F**k...


----------



## Blumenhummer (20. Juni 2011)

Auweia! Da wird es einem ja ganz anders...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ice (20. Juni 2011)

...sehr übel wenn sowas unvermittelt passiert!! 
kenne ich eigentlich nur von Carbon (vom hören)....aber der Bruch sieht aus wie ne nachgegebene Lötnaht 
... bei meinem hat´s so ausgesehen...



 ....beim putzen bemerkt und ausgemustert...


----------



## Pace39 (20. Juni 2011)

Der Unfall ist schon letztes Jahr kurz vorm SIS passiert. Als ich dann
dieses Bild sah,






dachte ich welch ein Murks, eine kraftschlüssige Verbindung sieht für mich anders aus. Bei dem Rahmen hat nur das Lot die Rohre zusammengehalten. 

Grüße Chris


----------



## [email protected] (20. Juni 2011)

Löten ist ja auch ein Stoffschluss kein Kraftschluss. 
Aber egal - echt schade um das Rad, jedoch hauptsache der Fahrer ist danach in der noch Lage wieder aufzustehen und angemessen zu fluchen.
War der Schaden durch Garantie abgedeckt?


----------



## shutupandride (20. Juni 2011)

Altitude schrieb:


>


das beste war der streckensprecher, der danach geschätzte 500.000 mal gesagt hat, man soll da und da bitte nicht so schnell fahren, weil das ist ganz schlimm gefährlich da


----------



## memphis35 (20. Juni 2011)

Das sollte auf jeden Fall reparierbar sein .
Falls es interessiert , der beste Thread vom Vorjahr und heuer aus Ö über Rahmen löten . http://nyx.at/bikeboard/Board/showt...uzzler-Thread-Eine-Chronologie-des-Scheiterns


Mfg  35


----------



## ice (20. Juni 2011)

....zu reparieren ist es mit sicherheit(gründlich säubern-sehr genau zusammenfügen und neu verlöten)  ... 
...aber ob ich nach so einem Bruch nochmal vertrauen zu diesem Rahmen hätte 

 ...hauptsache der Fahrer ist gut aus der Nummer rausgekommen...


----------



## singlestoph (20. Juni 2011)

wie sinnvoll es wäre da nochmals hitze einzubringen ...... darüber möcht ich nichtmal nachdenken , einem sicherheitsrelevanten teil wie desem schongarnicht


----------



## nebeljäger (20. Juni 2011)

Ich hoffe dem Fahrer gehts inzwischen wieder gut, echt schlimm, mir stellts trotz dem solche Verletzungen mein täglich Brot sind, die Nackenhaare auf....

Sorry, für mich ist dieser Rahmen als 29er eine krasse Fehlkonstruktion! -->ENTSORGEN! 

Erstens, die Korrosion am Steuerrohr(Verbindung Oberrohr) macht mir Sorgen....
Geschätze 8 cm Steuerrohrlänge mit diesen aufs minimum zusammengefügten Ober und Unterrohr.

Beim Oberrohr bleiben nur mehr 50% des Rohrquerschnitts zur Aufnahme der "nicht so kleinen" 29er Kräfte+Korrosion der Naht(??)
Dazu noch eine schöne steife Starrgabel....
-->ein Klassiker...

leider hat der Leidtragende nichts von unserem gescheiten dahergerede....


----------



## zuki (21. Juni 2011)

Es ist müßig anhand eines Foto eine Aussage zu treffen. Aber hier hat etwas beim schweißen überhaupt nicht hin gehauen. Da war die Temperatur zu niedrig, oder sonst was. 

Selbst wenn der Rahmen schlecht entwickelt wurde. Das sieht sehr stark nach einem handwerklichen Fehler aus.


----------



## singlestoph (22. Juni 2011)

es soll zwar menschen geben die schweissnähte mit messinglot verputzen  (wenn der kunde sowas wünscht)

aber das hier ist gelötet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (22. Juni 2011)

singlestoph schrieb:


> das hier ist gelötet



Gibt es Dougs Rahmen nicht sogar ausschließlich "fillet brazed"?


----------



## onkel_doc (22. Juni 2011)

hoffe mal da^ss das nicht mit meinem interloc passiert, da ist auch ne starrgabel verbaut...


----------



## Don Trailo (22. Juni 2011)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Gibt es Dougs Rahmen nicht sogar ausschließlich "fillet brazed"?


bei den aktuellen weiss ich das nicht...
aber die 90er rahmen die wir a.d verkauften waren tig und fillet
es kam dann noch ein günstiger der war " nur " tig geschweisst
und ja gewisse rahmen fahren heute noch rum von a.d
mir ist kein garantiefall bekannt

aber sind wir mal ehrlich...
viele 29er rahmen aus stahl aus den anfangszeiten versch. hersteller sind am steuerrohr gerissen.....

....... nur weil wir hier ein exemplar gesehen haben das wegbrach bedeutet es nicht das curtlo nur scheizze baut

die probleme mit ihm sind anderer natur, nämlich : in 4-5  moanten hast du deinen rahmen und ohhhhhhhhh es geht 18 monate oder länger.... das finde ich pers. schade.....


----------



## Blumenhummer (22. Juni 2011)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> das finde ich pers. schade.....



Diesbezüglich sind wir uns bekanntermaßen absolut einig. 

Auch ansonsten stimme ich Dir zu: Als vertrauensbildend geht eine solche Geschichte natürlich nie durch. Andererseits kann man einen Hersteller aber auch nicht per se verdammen, weil es mal mit einem seiner Produkte - in einer speziellen Konfiguration - ein Problem gab. 

Klar, wenn man sich einmal - hoffentlich nur - die Finger verbrannt hat, dann prägt das natürlich. Mir persönlich kommt vermutlich beispielsweise nie wieder ein Serotta ins Haus. Dennoch kann ich es durchaus nachvollziehen, dass andere sich für diese Schmuckstücke zu begeistern vermögen.

P.S. Auf die Gefahr, dass ich mich blamiere: Wofür steht denn bei Dir eigentlich das Kürzel "a.d"? Anno dazumal? Oder gibt es da eine weitere Bedeutung?


----------



## Don Trailo (22. Juni 2011)

"a.d"? Anno dazumal? 
ja.....


----------



## Blumenhummer (22. Juni 2011)

Danke...


----------



## shutupandride (22. Juni 2011)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> ... wenn man sich einmal - hoffentlich nur - die Finger verbrannt hat, dann prägt das natürlich ...


soweit ich weiß, hat sich der mann mehrfach den kiefer gebrochen und einige zähne verloren und einfach verdammtes glück gehabt, dass er noch unter den lebenden weilen "darf". das war schon der blanke horror auf einer veranstaltung so einen müllhaufen im zielbereich ((!!!), "zur abschreckung?!) mit ansehen zu müssen.
ob das direkt was mit dem hersteller zu tun hat, glaub ich mal nicht, sonst gäbs die ja nicht schon so lange. 
verkaufsfördernd ist das ding aber bestimmt nicht, jedenfalls bei mir nicht.


----------



## Blumenhummer (22. Juni 2011)

shutupandride schrieb:


> dass er noch unter den lebenden weilen "darf".



Darauf, dass es im vorliegenden Fall leider nicht bei harmlosen Verletzungen geblieben ist, wurde hier ja bereits hingewiesen. 

Die von mir gewählte Formulierung "... - hoffentlich nur - die Finger verbrannt ..." war keineswegs despektierlich oder gar pietätlos gemeint. Sie war vielmehr lediglich für eine möglichst große Anzahl von Fällen zu passen bestimmt.


----------



## zuki (22. Juni 2011)

shutupandride schrieb:


> soweit ich weiß, hat sich der mann mehrfach den kiefer gebrochen und einige zähne verloren und einfach verdammtes glück gehabt, dass er noch unter den lebenden weilen "darf". das war schon der blanke horror auf einer veranstaltung so einen müllhaufen im zielbereich ((!!!), "zur abschreckung?!) mit ansehen zu müssen.
> ob das direkt was mit dem hersteller zu tun hat, glaub ich mal nicht, sonst gäbs die ja nicht schon so lange.
> verkaufsfördernd ist das ding aber bestimmt nicht, jedenfalls bei mir nicht.



Es hat schon etwas mit dem Hersteller zu tun. Ich hoffe der arme Kerl bekommt auch eine gewisse Wiedergutmachung von denen.

Viele wichtiger ist allerdings, dass der Hersteller seine Qualitätssicherung überdenkt. Den Rahmen sollten die am besten zum Metallurgen geben, um eine genaue Schadensanalyse zu machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lowrider (22. Juni 2011)

zuki schrieb:


> Es hat schon etwas mit dem Hersteller zu tun. Ich hoffe der arme Kerl bekommt auch eine gewisse Wiedergutmachung von denen.
> 
> Viele wichtiger ist allerdings, dass der Hersteller seine Qualitätssicherung überdenkt. Den Rahmen sollten die am besten zum Metallurgen geben, um eine genaue Schadensanalyse zu machen.



Doug Curtiss ist ein Einmannbetrieb. The man with the wrench.

ich geb dir ne ferndiagnose ab
- unterrohr an der haftstelle gestaucht, man sieht auf dem foto einen leichten schatten was auf eine unebenheit hindeutet (weshalb?) gecrasht oder gestaucht beim abriss des steuerkopfes?

- starrgabel 29" an zu kurzem steuerrohr montiert. (rahmen ist wohl auf federgabel ausgelegt) somit zu hohe torsionskräfte im steuerrohrbereich.
mit einer federgabel werden zum teil auch diese kräfte abgebaut.
In diesem fall hat man eine enorme hebelwirkung. ich dänke man könnte von hand den rahmen verbiegen wenn man diesen festklemmt und an der gabel zieht.

- beim lot entsteht ja keine verbindung wie beim schweissen sondern eine art verklebung. hmm in diesem falle wäre wohl eher ne fette schweissnaht besser gewesen als das schöne filigrane lot.

Faszit: das kann dir bei jedem rahmen passieren der so gebaut ist, andere brechen an der sitzstrebe oder am sattelrohr,.. oder die lenker brechen und die gabeln. mann sollte allgemein mehr auf das material achten, einmal mehr kontrollieren ist besser als dann plötzlich nen unfall bauen. 

auch ein schwieriger fall: meine gerissene cannondale carbongabel wurde heute auf garantie eingebaut. hoffe das die hält.


----------



## shutupandride (22. Juni 2011)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Die von mir gewählte Formulierung "... - hoffentlich nur - die Finger verbrannt ..." war keineswegs despektierlich oder gar pietätlos gemeint.


kein problem


----------



## singlestoph (22. Juni 2011)

mehrmals kiefer gebrochen weiss ich nicht aber auf jeden fall mehrfach pech gehabt mit custommade bikerahmen  und mehrfach mit den selben herstellern (nochmals machen weil nicht so wie bestellt, nachbessern usw.....)


----------



## Lowrider (22. Juni 2011)

singlestoph schrieb:


> mehrmals kiefer gebrochen weiss ich nicht aber auf jeden fall mehrfach pech gehabt mit custommade bikerahmen  und mehrfach mit den selben herstellern (nochmals machen weil nicht so wie bestellt, nachbessern usw.....)



alle rahmen vom D.C aus W?


----------



## singlestoph (22. Juni 2011)

nein auch von b.s aus c 

solche dinge sind aber wohl hauptsächlich privatangelegenheiten zwischen dem rahmenbauer und dem kunden und gehören eigentlich garnicht in foren diskutiert , wenn er wollen würde hätte er das wohl schon längst getan ....


----------



## Pimper (22. Juni 2011)

> es soll zwar menschen geben die schweissnähte mit messinglot verputzen



Bitte was ??

Wer macht denn sowas ? Hast du dazu vielleicht Fotos ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (22. Juni 2011)

ich hab noch viel wilderes gehört von dem typen 

bilder hab ich nicht
bei halb geschweisst/fillet brazed rahmen wär das zumindest eine möglichkeit


----------



## Lowrider (22. Juni 2011)

das gibts noch oft das geschweisste oder gelötete rahmen mit lot grossvolumig verputzt werden. dafür nimmt man aber normalerweisse silberlot (nur wenn die verbindung mit nickel oder messinglot geklebt wurde) da die schmelztemperatur nicht so hoch ist wie beim nickel oder messinglot, die schwächung der rohre haltet man so auf ein minimum.

am schonensten für das stahlrohr wäre das muffenlose löten mit silberlot ohne verputzen. 

übrigens ist jedes schweissverfahren schädlicher für das rohrmaterial als das löten. die verbindung ist aber stärker.

es gibt renomierte hesteller welche die schweissnähte nach dem schleifen mit spachtelmasse gedecht haben um nach dem schleifen schönere übergänge zu erhalten. allerdings sind mir hier nur alurahmen bekannt.

beide versionen dienen hauptsächlich der optik.

happy trails
köbi


----------



## singlestoph (23. Juni 2011)

aus optischen gründen auf kundenwunsch wurde das bei dem ex-rahmenbauer gemacht .....
war einer dieser SF-tig-schweiss-buben, (tig-schweissen-pulverbeschichten kleber drauf schnell und billig)
über sinn oder unsinn sind sich die meisten wohl im klaren aber wenn der kunde das wünscht .... muss man halt etwas dickere steuerrohre einbauen


----------



## Catsoft (23. Juni 2011)

Moin!

Hier lernt man ja wieder was... 

Ich finde das bei meinen DeKerf Serienrahmen schon ganz sinnvoll bemacht. Hinterbau, Gusset und "Muffen" gelötet. Die Hauptverbindungen geschweisst.  Aber ist wohl alles Glaubensfrage  

Hauptsache die Rohre sind gut auf Passung bearbeitet, damit mir sowas nicht passiert!

Robert


----------



## Tyler1977 (23. Juni 2011)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Die Hauptverbindungen *gescheisst*.  Aber ist wohl alles Glaubensfrage






Und ich dachte ich hätte schon alles gesehen


----------



## zuki (23. Juni 2011)

Lowrider schrieb:


> Doug Curtiss ist ein Einmannbetrieb. The man with the wrench.
> 
> - starrgabel 29" an zu kurzem steuerrohr montiert. (rahmen ist wohl auf federgabel ausgelegt) somit zu hohe torsionskräfte im steuerrohrbereich.
> 
> - beim lot entsteht ja keine verbindung wie beim schweissen sondern eine art verklebung. hmm in diesem falle wäre wohl eher ne fette schweissnaht besser gewesen als das schöne filigrane lot.



Ok, ich dachte immer, das Lot wird nur aus optischen Gründen eingesetzt. Wie hier gesagt wurde um die Schweißnähte aufzuhübschen, oder im Verbund mit Muffen.

Ansonsten finde ich einen Rahmen bedenklich, der nicht für den Betrieb mit einer Starrgabel konstruiert ist. Da liegt dann meiner Meinung nach ein Konstruktionsmangel vor. 

Aber da Doug Curtiss hier nicht schreibt, kann er das weder dementieren, noch bestätigen und bleibt dann Speklativ.


----------



## Pimper (23. Juni 2011)

> Hinterbau, Gusset und "Muffen" gelötet. Die Hauptverbindungen geschweisst.



Ist auf jeden Fall nicht dumm. Ich lese das jetzt mal so, daß das Steuerrohr mit Ober-und Unterrohr verschweisst ist - bis auf den Gusset. Ist sinnvoll, denn eigentlich sollte bekannt sein, dass Lötverbindungen bei der Schwingfestigkeit mies abschneiden. Logischerweise ist aber genau diese bei Fahrradrahmen zu beachten.



> es gibt renomierte hesteller welche die schweissnähte nach dem schleifen mit spachtelmasse gedecht haben



Das ist auch das einzige was (technisch) Sinn macht: Eine Schweißnaht (sauber) verschleifen. Alles andere macht wohl nur nostalgisch-emotional Sinn und ist schon ziemlich freaky. Deshalb hätte mich ein Foto interessiert.


----------



## Catsoft (23. Juni 2011)

Pimper schrieb:


> Ist auf jeden Fall nicht dumm. Ich lese das jetzt mal so, daß das Steuerrohr mit Ober-und Unterrohr verschweisst ist - bis auf den Gusset. Ist sinnvoll, denn eigentlich sollte bekannt sein, dass Lötverbindungen bei der Schwingfestigkeit mies abschneiden.



Genau so ist es.


----------



## Lowrider (24. Juni 2011)

Pimper schrieb:


> Das ist auch das einzige was (technisch) Sinn macht: Eine Schweißnaht (sauber) verschleifen. Alles andere macht wohl nur nostalgisch-emotional Sinn und ist schon ziemlich freaky. Deshalb hätte mich ein Foto interessiert.



fotos habe ich keine aber ein hersteller in den 90er war Principia die z.T. die übergänge gespachtelt und verschliffen haben. Habe ich irgendwo in einem buch gelesen,... smolik... Fahrradrahmenbau?!

oder die teureren c'dales aus den 90er, kann mich an ein SE2000 erinnern welches einen crash hatte, dieser rahmen wurde vom händler/mechaniker dann der länge nach aufgetrennt. unter dem lack sind spachtelreste hervorgekommen bei den übergängen.müsste so im 95-96 gewesen sein.

Happy trails und last den spachtel, spachtel sein.


----------



## Don Trailo (24. Juni 2011)

und mein auge gewöhnt sich auch an fetteren steuerrohre mittlerweile


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuki (24. Juni 2011)

Lowrider schrieb:


> fotos habe ich keine aber ein hersteller in den 90er war Principia die z.T. die übergänge gespachtelt und verschliffen haben. Habe ich irgendwo in einem buch gelesen,... smolik... Fahrradrahmenbau?!



Wenn ich noch kurz meinen Senf dazugeben darf: Bei Principia gab es ein paar (Alu-)Rennräder mit gespachtelten Schweißnähten. Bei den MTBs war Klein dafür bekannt.

Seit 2011 spachtelt Principia wieder die Schweißnähte und dieses Mal auch die MTBs. Soll wohl so eine Art Carbon-look ergeben, ist aber in erster Linie ein Mehrgewicht und wird auch nur im günstigeren Rahmensegment gemacht. (So man bei Principia von günstig reden kann).


----------



## Don Trailo (24. Juni 2011)

.........ich warte nun das uns noch jemand hier im *stahltread *über carbonverbindungen  belehrt ........


----------



## Lowrider (24. Juni 2011)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> .........ich warte nun das uns noch jemand hier im *stahltread *über carbonverbindungen  belehrt ........



Stahl hat ja einen Anteil Carbon


----------



## Lowrider (24. Juni 2011)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> und mein auge gewöhnt sich auch an fetteren steuerrohre mittlerweile



schööööön


----------



## singlestoph (24. Juni 2011)

ich liefer die bilder , erklären muss es ein anderer 

















oder gleich der herr landshrak selpst

http://www.landsharkbicycles.com/procarbon_tech.html

http://www.landsharkbicycles.com/carbon_tour.html

der ist wenixtens kredibel und kann auch einigermassen gut löten


----------



## Lowrider (24. Juni 2011)

singlestoph schrieb:


> ich liefer die bilder , erklären muss es ein anderer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Andy Hampsten fuhr doch mal auf einem "Huffy" gelabelten Landshark, oder?! 7eleven Team 1987-1988. 

Huffy das amerikanische Puky Rad


----------



## RealNBK (24. Juni 2011)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> und mein auge gewöhnt sich auch an fetteren steuerrohre mittlerweile



Habe mal eine Frage zu diesem Steuerrohr setup.
Warum wird nur oben ein Inset verwendet und unten eine normale, wenn auch größere Schale? Haltbarkeit, oder was? Ist doch groß genug das Rohr für ein großes innenliegendes Lager. So hat man nichtmal einen optischen Vorteil, und das VR ist immernoch höher was am an solchen 29ern ja vielleicht vermeiden sollte...
Edit: Und was für ein sinn im mechanischen Sinne macht ein fettes steuerrohr wenn man daran wesentlich dünnere Rohre schweißt... Ich versteh das gerade nicht, auch wenn ich das 29er Fully sehr hübsch finde.


----------



## gtbiker (24. Juni 2011)

Im modernens Stahlbau gibts so einiges, was nicht gerade sinnvoll ist. Das spielt aber auch gar keine Rolle solange es Menschen gibt die diese Ausgeburten der Hölle kaufen oder zumindest anhimmeln.


----------



## shutupandride (25. Juni 2011)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Im modernens Stahlbau gibts so einiges, was *nicht gerade sinnvoll* ist. Das spielt aber auch gar keine Rolle solange es Menschen gibt die diese *Ausgeburten der Hölle* kaufen oder zumindest anhimmeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktathunter (25. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich besitze noch (kein) Stahlbike, interssiere mich aber sehr dafÃ¼r. Jetzt bin ich mal den ganzen Morgen im Netzt auf Rahmensuche gegangen. Der Rahmen sollte gÃ¼nstig 150â¬-300â¬ sein und ein Retrodesign haben. FÃ¼ndig wurde ich bis dato bei on one und Soma. Allerdings komme ich mit der Geometrie gar nicht klar, wÃ¤hrend der on One bei nem 475mm Sattelrohr schon ne OberrohrlÃ¤nge von 609mm hat (sieht aus als wÃ¼rde das Bike nach hinten umfallen wenn man drauf sitz 
http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/CBOO456SSXT/on-one-summer-season-xt-pro) hat der Soma Groove ein brutal langes Sattelrohr 530mm sowie ein extrem langes Steuerrohr 153mm. Bisher hatte ich immer 18-19 Zoll Rahmen, die dann nen 600mm Oberrohr und nen 130mm Steuerohr hatten. Warum ist die Geometrie dort so extrem und kennt jemand noch weitere Hersteller in dieser Preisklasse?

Danke fÃ¼r Euer Feedback.


----------



## onkel_doc (25. Juni 2011)

Fomeracer schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich besitze noch (kein) Stahlbike, interssiere mich aber sehr dafür. Jetzt bin ich mal den ganzen Morgen im Netzt auf Rahmensuche gegangen. Der Rahmen sollte günstig 150-300 sein und ein Retrodesign haben. Fündig wurde ich bis dato bei on one und Soma. Allerdings komme ich mit der Geometrie gar nicht klar, während der on One bei nem 475mm Sattelrohr schon ne Oberrohrlänge von 609mm hat (sieht aus als würde das Bike nach hinten umfallen wenn man drauf sitz
> http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/CBOO456SSXT/on-one-summer-season-xt-pro) hat der Soma Groove ein brutal langes Sattelrohr 530mm sowie ein extrem langes Steuerrohr 153mm. Bisher hatte ich immer 18-19 Zoll Rahmen, die dann nen 600mm Oberrohr und nen 130mm Steuerohr hatten. Warum ist die Geometrie dort so extrem und kennt jemand noch weitere Hersteller in dieser Preisklasse?
> ...




Wenn du beim on one eine normale gabel einbaust (100mm) sollte es sicher nicht mehr so nach hinten umgekippt aussehen.
Ansonsten müsste man immer mal wieder hierher reinschauen und fragen ob jemand seinen stahlklassiker verkauft.


----------



## Nordpol (25. Juni 2011)




----------



## singlestoph (25. Juni 2011)

RealNBK schrieb:


> Habe mal eine Frage zu diesem Steuerrohr setup.
> Warum wird nur oben ein Inset verwendet und unten eine normale, wenn auch größere Schale? Haltbarkeit, oder was? Ist doch groß genug das Rohr für ein großes innenliegendes Lager. So hat man nichtmal einen optischen Vorteil, und das VR ist immernoch höher was am an solchen 29ern ja vielleicht vermeiden sollte...
> Edit: Und was für ein sinn im mechanischen Sinne macht ein fettes steuerrohr wenn man daran wesentlich dünnere Rohre schweißt... Ich versteh das gerade nicht, auch wenn ich das 29er Fully sehr hübsch finde.



man kann so eine dieser komischen modernen tapered gabeln einbauen ohne komisch glockenförmiges steuerrohr oder ü 60mm steuerrohr

man kann das steuerrohr ja um die 10mm kürzen unten gegenüber einem inset


----------



## Tippi29 (25. Juni 2011)

Fomeracer schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich besitze noch (kein) Stahlbike, interssiere mich aber sehr dafür. Jetzt bin ich mal den ganzen Morgen im Netzt auf Rahmensuche gegangen. Der Rahmen sollte günstig 150-300 sein und ein Retrodesign haben. Fündig wurde ich bis dato bei on one und Soma. Allerdings komme ich mit der Geometrie gar nicht klar, während der on One bei nem 475mm Sattelrohr schon ne Oberrohrlänge von 609mm hat (sieht aus als würde das Bike nach hinten umfallen wenn man drauf sitz
> http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/CBOO456SSXT/on-one-summer-season-xt-pro) hat der Soma Groove ein brutal langes Sattelrohr 530mm sowie ein extrem langes Steuerrohr 153mm. Bisher hatte ich immer 18-19 Zoll Rahmen, die dann nen 600mm Oberrohr und nen 130mm Steuerohr hatten. Warum ist die Geometrie dort so extrem und kennt jemand noch weitere Hersteller in dieser Preisklasse?
> ...



Hallo

Preisgünstig und gut!

Das Chaka Pele!

z.B. bei www.gigabike.de

Gruss
Tippi


----------



## Laktathunter (25. Juni 2011)

Hat jemand von den Stahlliebhabern hier vielleicht ne Übersicht mit Hersteller bzw. Anbietern von Stahlrahmen um die 2000g bis max.300.




@Tippi29

sicher ein guter, günstiger und "leichter" Rahmen, allerdings fehlt mir der Retrostyle bzw. was besonderes.
Like this
http://www.planet-x-bikes.co.uk/imgs/products/900x650_constWH/FROO456-14-BBR-_P1.JPG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shutupandride (25. Juni 2011)

Fomeracer schrieb:


> Hat jemand von den Stahlliebhabern hier vielleicht ne Ãbersicht mit Hersteller bzw. Anbietern von Stahlrahmen um die 2000g bis max.300â¬.


such mal da
http://stahlrahmen-bikes.de


----------



## Laktathunter (25. Juni 2011)

Danke,

super Seite. Ich werde dann mal 6 Monate Arbeitslos machen um die ganzen Anbieter durch zugehen und die Preise zu vergleichen.


----------



## Pace39 (25. Juni 2011)

Hi,
mir ist gestern am meinem Germans Team Foco die Syncros Sattelstütze direkt am Rahmen abgebrochen, super, nach 20 km einer 91 km Tour. Bin meinem Kumpel zuliebe mit 4cm tieferem Sattel zu Ende gefahren, die Menisken sind heute darüber sehr erfreut 

Nun zur Stylefrage: Thomson Elite (jahrelang gefahren ohne Probleme) oder weil leichter und angeblich auch haltbar für Typen wie mich mit 193cm, Syntace P6, aber Plastik am Stahlrahmen ?

Grüße Chris


----------



## Laktathunter (25. Juni 2011)

Ich persönlich finde ne Stahl-Carbon Kombo toll, so lange die Teile dezent sind und passen.


----------



## ice (25. Juni 2011)

hi,
...also dann sowas ...





   ...halb Stahl- halb carbon...


----------



## Mais (25. Juni 2011)

Nordpol schrieb:


>




Sehr hübsch - was ist das für ein Rahmen?


----------



## Nordpol (25. Juni 2011)

...ist ein alter Stevens Race, so zumindest damals die Bezeichnung.


----------



## Orchideebar (25. Juni 2011)

Mein Ruchti ET (Eternal), okay die Schutz"bleche" sind sauhäßlich ich weiß und ist ein Fully jaja


----------



## onkel_doc (25. Juni 2011)

Pace39 schrieb:


> Hi,
> mir ist gestern am meinem Germans Team Foco die Syncros Sattelstütze direkt am Rahmen abgebrochen, super, nach 20 km einer 91 km Tour. Bin meinem Kumpel zuliebe mit 4cm tieferem Sattel zu Ende gefahren, die Menisken sind heute darüber sehr erfreut
> 
> Nun zur Stylefrage: Thomson Elite (jahrelang gefahren ohne Probleme) oder weil leichter und angeblich auch haltbar für Typen wie mich mit 193cm, Syntace P6, aber Plastik am Stahlrahmen ?
> ...


 
Eventuell die carbon stütze von tiken. Bei uns in der schweiz für ca 90.- sfr bei lucky nino zu bekommen.

Im internet einfach luckynino eingeben und schon auf seiner seite. Gibts in allen varianten.


----------



## Nordpol (25. Juni 2011)

bei 193cm wirst du wohl sicher keine 65-70kg wiegen. würde da was schwereres aus alu empfehlen. die paar gr. machen den kohl auch nicht fett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (25. Juni 2011)

Fomeracer schrieb:


> Danke,
> 
> super Seite. Ich werde dann mal 6 Monate Arbeitslos machen um die ganzen Anbieter durch zugehen und die Preise zu vergleichen.


 
SOBRE Bikes sind gut und günstig...
http://www.sobre-bikes.com/cadre-multi.html

gruss onkel


----------



## Laktathunter (25. Juni 2011)

Hi Onkel,

hast recht, macht echt nen guten Eindruck. Allerdings beschäftige ich mich gerade mal seit einem Tag mit den Stahlrahmen und hab mich schon verliebt. Der On One 456 hats mir angetan. Hat jemand Tips und Erfahrung mit dem Rahmen?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (26. Juni 2011)

Hier gibt's eine Galerie zum Thema. Kannst ja mal ein paar Fahrer anschreiben.
Weiter oben schreibst Du allerdings etwas von ca. 2kg. Schon der "normale" Inbred wiegt ca. 2,3kg. Der 456, welcher für längere Gabeln und gröberes Gelände gedacht ist, dürfte noch einmal eine ganze Ecke darüber liegen.
Weitere Diskussionen sollte man allerdings auslagern, hier ist schließlich eine Galerie.


----------



## Laktathunter (26. Juni 2011)

Danke für die Info Geisterfahrer,
bin auch schon im andern Thread unterwegs. Du hast recht, der 456 wiegt ca.2750g.


----------



## berlin-mtbler (26. Juni 2011)

Orchideebar schrieb:


> Mein Ruchti ET (Eternal), okay die Schutz"bleche" sind sauhäßlich ich weiß und ist ein Fully jaja



Stahlfullies find ich persönlich  

Wenn aber Schutzblech hinten, dann z.B. Speedstaff. Das kannst Du entweder weiter unten am Sattelrohr befestigen oder noch besser Du baust Dir nen Adapter für die Sattelstrebenverstärkung und baust es da dran, dann sieht's besser aus. Statt dem VR-Schutzblech geht auch ein Unterrohr-Spritzschutz-"Schutzblech" - sieht auch dezenter aus.

Mein Tipp für alle SchutzblechphoBIKER: ruhig bleiben


----------



## versus (26. Juni 2011)

berlin-mtbler schrieb:


> Hab auch ein paar neben den Stahl-HT's


----------



## berlin-mtbler (26. Juni 2011)

Das ist doch JohnnyWeissmueller, oder?!


----------



## versus (26. Juni 2011)

nö, tarzan ;-)


----------



## Pimper (26. Juni 2011)

> SOBRE Bikes sind gut und günstig...



Endlich mal ein Hersteller, der es schafft Gewichtsangaben zu jeder Rahmengröße zu machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Orchideebar (26. Juni 2011)

@berlin- mtbler  Dank Dir fürn tip mit dem Spritzschutz, mehrere Stahlfullys hast Du? Jetzt hast Du die Latte aber ganz schön hoch gesetzt mein Lieber ,-) nun spring mal und zeig her die Prachtstücke


----------



## Don Trailo (26. Juni 2011)

Orchideebar schrieb:


> @berlin- mtbler Dank Dir fürn tip mit dem Spritzschutz, mehrere Stahlfullys hast Du? Jetzt hast Du die Latte aber ganz schön hoch gesetzt mein Lieber ,-) nun spring mal und zeig her die Prachtstücke


 
 wir haben noch nie ein rad von um gesehen


----------



## versus (26. Juni 2011)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> wir haben noch nie ein rad von um gesehen



das werden wir wohl auch nicht.


----------



## Laktathunter (27. Juni 2011)

Kann mir jemand sagen ob die Oberrohrlängen dieses Rahmens Kinesis Decade Virsa Prestige horizontal oder real gemessen sind?

http://www.kinesisdecade.co.uk/product.php?id=2


----------



## Schwimmer (27. Juni 2011)

Fomeracer schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen ob die Oberrohrlängen dieses Rahmens Kinesis Decade Virsa Prestige horizontal oder real gemessen sind?
> 
> http://www.kinesisdecade.co.uk/product.php?id=2









... noch Fragen ...


----------



## Laktathunter (27. Juni 2011)

Sorry, ich hab das Horizontal überlesen ich Depp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Clemens (29. Juni 2011)

Hatte mal den Kinesis Decade Virsa Rahmen in 16 Zoll, hab ihn aber dann doch nicht aufgebaut. Ist mindestens 300 Gramm schwerer als angegeben, wird scheinbar ohne Farbe gewogen!


----------



## Laktathunter (7. Juli 2011)

Vielleicht für manche hier im Forum eine Anregung

  Hier die erste CAD Animation von Sattelstützenklemme und Spacer aus Edelstahl

  Werkstoff:X2CrNiMo17-12-2 (austenitischer, rostfreier Edelstahl) kombiniert mit einer Zylinderkopfschraube ISO 4765-M5x20-A2-70 aus rostfreiem Stahl.

  Wie beim neuen Handy von HTC wir auch hier Spacer und Klemme aus Vollmaterial CNC gefräst/gedreht.


----------



## Don Trailo (7. Juli 2011)

ist das noch bezahlbar? sieht ja superaufwendig aus


----------



## Laktathunter (7. Juli 2011)

Naja wahrscheinlich nur, wenn man es wie ich selber entwickelt und produziert. Aber zu nem schönen filigranen Stahlbike ist das doch super schön


----------



## RealNBK (7. Juli 2011)

Fomeracer schrieb:


> Vielleicht für manche hier im Forum eine Anregung
> 
> Hier die erste CAD Animation von Sattelstützenklemme und Spacer aus Edelstahl



Warum? Alu ist leichter und man kann es sogar polieren.


----------



## Laktathunter (7. Juli 2011)

Alurahmen sind auch leichter als Stahlrahmen


----------



## zingel (8. Juli 2011)

aus meiner Sicht ist die Konstruktion überhaupt  nicht nachvollziehbar.

bei ein wenig Abweichung der Sattelstütze, Rahmen oder Klemme zieht man
die Schenkel komplett zusammen. und für was sollen die drei Kerben sein?


die würde bei mir im Müll landen - viel zu schwer und nicht durchdacht.


----------



## Blumenhummer (8. Juli 2011)

zingel schrieb:


> drei Kerben



Die Kanten - nicht nur in diesem Bereich - schauen ganz schön scharf aus...


----------



## Laktathunter (8. Juli 2011)

Die Kanten sehen so scharf aus, weil der allgemeine Kantenbruch im Schriftkopf der Zeichnung vermerkt ist. D.H. was beim 3D Modell scharfkantig aussieht, wird bei der Fertigung später sauber entgratet. Auch die Ansicht von Zingel ist nicht ganz richtig. Die Maße, die den Klemmbereich definieren, sind von einem handelsüblichen Spanner abgenommen. Die Schenkel ziehen sich also nicht komplett zusammen. Was das Gewicht betrifft gebe ich ihm jedoch recht. Dieses Bauteil ist was für Stahlliebhaber nicht für Grammfuchser. Die Kerben an der Seite dienen der Optik, hier wurde bewusst der Durchmesser mit Material verstärkt um keine Stabilitätsprobleme zu bekommen.


----------



## [email protected] (8. Juli 2011)

Ich finde die Beanspruchung des Materials eher ungünstig.
Zum Einen sind unterschiedliche Radien im Verformungsbereich, was unterschiedliche Steifigkeiten mit sich bringt und zum anderen ist der äußere Radius unterbrochen, was zwei Dinge bedeutet, im Bereich der Kerbe werden die Spannungen unnötig erhöht und der Rest der Klemme ist - sofern sie hält - überdimensioniert. So massiv wie die Klemme aussieht, wird sie vermutlich halten, ist dann aber unnötig überdimensioniert und daher keine schöne Konstruktion.
Mich würde es reizen, eine Stahlklemme in Leichtbauweise zu sehen, d.h. die höhere Zugfestigkeit gegenüber Aluminium in Form einer geringeren Wandstärke auszunutzen - das könnte sicher sehr elegant aussehen. Es gibt ein paar schöne Beispiele im Carbon do-it-yourself threat. Wenn man das Carbonelement durch Stahl ersetzt, könnte das sicher reizvoll werden.

Aber ich kann Dich schon verstehen - es macht halt einfach Spaß sich mal selbst auszuprobieren - auch wenn Leichtbau und gängige Design-Konventionen außen vor bleiben. Der Weg ist das Ziel.
Viel Spaß noch dabei.

[email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (8. Juli 2011)

das mit den kanten war genau mein gedanke. gerade die sattelklemme berührt man ja öfter mal.


----------



## zoomer (8. Juli 2011)

Fomeracer schrieb:


> Dieses Bauteil ist was für Stahlliebhaber nicht für Grammfuchser. Die Kerben an der Seite dienen der Optik, hier wurde bewusst der Durchmesser mit Material verstärkt um keine Stabilitätsprobleme zu bekommen.



Damit verkommt das Ganze zum reinen, sinnentleerten Ornament ohne
jegliche Funktion.

Ich muss den Anderen beipflichten.


----------



## Laktathunter (8. Juli 2011)

Danke für eure Beiträge,
die ersten Entwürfe sollten in erster Linie eure Kreativität zum Selbsdesignen von Teilen anregen. Das die Nuten spannungstechnisch nicht optimal sind und eine Sollbruchstelle bilden dessen bin ich mir bewusst. Dies wurde durch vergößern des Außendurchmessers um 2mm kompensiert. Ob man jetzt von Überdimensionieren sprechen sollte bleibt jedem selber überlassen(der Spanner ist immer noch filiegraner als ein Standartspanner). Momentan ist dies der erste Enrwurf von 2 weiteren, bei denen ich eure Kritik berücksichtigen werde.

Danke Gruß


----------



## Don Trailo (8. Juli 2011)

Fomeracer schrieb:


> Danke für eure Beiträge,
> die ersten Entwürfe sollten in erster Linie eine Einschätzung sein *ob ich hier auch was verkaufen kann und Ihr meine Begeisterung auch teilt *. Momentan ist dies der erste Enrwurf von 2 weiteren, bei denen ich eure Kritik berücksichtigen werde.
> 
> Danke Gruß


 
bin heute ein wenig so... entschuldige


----------



## Tippi29 (8. Juli 2011)

Kann man hier mal wieder "Bikes mit Stahlrahmen" sehen!

Danke!

Gruss
Tippi


----------



## RealNBK (8. Juli 2011)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Es gibt ein paar schöne Beispiele im Carbon do-it-yourself threat. Wenn man das Carbonelement durch Stahl ersetzt, könnte das sicher reizvoll werden.



Technisch ist das sicher ein brauchbarer ansatz, aber optisch.....






Beim Acros-Umwerfer gehts noch einigermaßen:





Na jedenfalls brauch wirklich keine sau einen ultraschweren Klumpen der nur aus Materialangäufingen an unnötigen Stellen besteht. Aber so ist das wenn man zu lange am CAD sitzt. man verkennt total die eigentlich aufgabe der Produktentwicklung und vertieft sich ins modelieren.


----------



## Blumenhummer (8. Juli 2011)

Fomeracer schrieb:


> Auch die Ansicht von Zingel ist nicht ganz richtig.



Nicht? Du darfst Dir ziemlich sicher sein, dass zingel seine Ankündigung wahr machen würde, die Klemme unverzüglich zu entsorgen. 

Und warum "auch"? Weil die Leser Deines Postings den Schriftkopf der zugehörigen Zeichnung nicht zu erraten in der Lage sind?



Don Trailo schrieb:


> Fomeracer schrieb:
> 
> 
> > *ob ich hier auch was verkaufen kann*



Gerade wenn Du darauf spekulierst, hier etwas verkaufen zu können, solltest Du Dich vielleicht nicht wie die Axt im Walde aufführen.


----------



## zoomer (8. Juli 2011)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> â¦. solltest Du Dich vielleicht nicht wie die Axt im Walde auffÃ¼hren.


----------



## zoomer (8. Juli 2011)

Also Kritik kam ja nun genug.
Das die Meisten der Meinung sind dass er gerade den falschen Weg eingeschlagen
hat kam ja nun auch rüber.

Aber grundsätzlich ist es doch toll dass, und die Art wie er das macht.

Vielleicht kommen nach all den Hinweisen noch viele weitere Entwürfe heraus
und am Ende wollen alle so einen Spanner haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (8. Juli 2011)

zoomer schrieb:


>



Du hast recht, die von mir gewählte Formulierung war überzogen.


----------



## Laktathunter (8. Juli 2011)

Ich möchte mich auch kurz erklären. Der Ursprung für den Spanner war das On One Forum. Da es bei diesem Rahmen immer wieder Probleme mit der Klemmmung gab wollte ich einen eigenen Spanner kreieren der dem Sattelrohr angepasst ist. Da es sich bei dem 456 Rahmen auch eher um einen Enduro-Freeride Rahmen handelt, stand die massive Optik und nicht der Leichtbau im Vordergrund. Im nachhinein sicher nicht die beste Vorraussetzung sowas im Leichtbauforum zu zeigen. Deshalb wohl die herbe Kritik die ich nun zum Anlass nehme, nen leichteren Spanner zu kreieren. Ich werde dafür eien eigenes Thema erstellen. Jeder der lust hat darf mir gerne Tipps und Anregungen geben.


----------



## ZeFlo (8. Juli 2011)

Tststs, reza boese  



Sent by darth vader using Tapas with Quark


----------



## elrond (8. Juli 2011)

Jetzt laßt den armen Kerl doch, wenigstens hat er sich mal selbst ein paar Gedanken gemacht und was der eine schön findet, muß der andere noch lange nicht. Und sinnvoll oder nicht, willkommen Einheitsrad mit 27,3456" Rädern, Carbonrahmen, Alu Vorbau, Stütz und Lenker und XT Ausstattung - viel Spaß!
Nach getaner Schlacht:




morgen kriegt es ein paar Streicheleinheiten und vor allem neue Züge...


----------



## gtbiker (8. Juli 2011)

Ein Wiesmann


----------



## Blumenhummer (8. Juli 2011)

Schön schmutzig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laktathunter (9. Juli 2011)

@RealNBK,

ich hab mal versucht, was annähern leichtes zu konstruieren.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8503487#post8503487


----------



## RealNBK (9. Juli 2011)

wie nennt sich das Finish untder dem Kurzweiligen Finish des Wiesmanns?


----------



## elrond (9. Juli 2011)

RealNBK schrieb:


> wie nennt sich das Finish untder dem Kurzweiligen Finish des Wiesmanns?



Fireside Copper


----------



## shutupandride (10. Juli 2011)

wieder mal ein bild, das ist doch noch eine galerie, oder?!



geekhouse wormtown
und: bitte bitte bitte kein gesabbel mehr über irgendwelche baumarkt-rohrschellen...
danke!


----------



## maddda (10. Juli 2011)

Sehr schön bis auf Ergons Felgendecals und den Rizer


----------



## Pimper (10. Juli 2011)

Farbe ist auf jeden Fall cool...


----------



## sanderson-life (11. Juli 2011)

Guten Abend,

nach langem mitlesen jetzt auch mein erster Eintrag ins Forum. Anbei ein Bildle von meinem neuen Stahlrädle.

Gruß Heiko


----------



## elrond (11. Juli 2011)

sanderson-life schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> nach langem mitlesen jetzt auch mein erster Eintrag ins Forum. Anbei ein Bildle von meinem neuen Stahlrädle.
> 
> Gruß Heiko



Die Basis ist hübsch, allerdings solltest du dir mal ein paar Gedanken zur Ergonomie machen => Stichwort Position von Bremshebeln, Ergogriffen und Sattel.


----------



## Pimper (12. Juli 2011)

Die Sandersons sind schon nett. Hat das angegebene Rahmengewicht (2100 g bei 18") gestimmt ?


----------



## b.olaf (13. Juli 2011)

Ich habe der Versuchung doch nicht wiederstehen können und habe mal eine Federgabel verbaut. Gefällt mir auch gut und schont die Knochen. 

Andere Frage: wer kann einen guten Rahmenbauer empfehlen, der eine kleine Modifikation an einem Stahlrahmen machen kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spaltinho (13. Juli 2011)

Ein Foto von der Antriebsseite wäre toll ! Sieht ja schon so liegend ziemlich vielversprechend aus.

P.S. Frag doch mal bei Bendixen nach.


----------



## RealNBK (13. Juli 2011)

Was für eine Änderung meinst du denn?


----------



## b.olaf (13. Juli 2011)

Am Ausfallende etwas anlöten....
Email an Bendixen ist schon raus, mal abwarten. Schicke Rahmen hat er auf seiner Website.


----------



## sanderson-life (13. Juli 2011)

Pimper schrieb:


> Die Sandersons sind schon nett. Hat das angegebene Rahmengewicht (2100 g bei 18") gestimmt ?



Hi

Ich hab den Rahmen zwar gewogen, hab's aber leider schon wieder vergessen... 
Ich meine aber, dass die Zahl mit 23.. angefangen hat. Ist der 20" Rahmen.


----------



## panzer-oddo (14. Juli 2011)

Verheerende Sattelklemme
Super-Sanderson!
Suchbild Fahrrad-Schloss:


----------



## sanderson-life (14. Juli 2011)

ich hab das Schloss gefunden... hättest aber ruhig auch mal was trinken können auf der langen Anfahrt dahin

vielleicht weißt du ja noch, was der Sanderson auf die Waage gebracht hat?! 
nochmal vielen Dank für Beratung und Montage


----------



## gtbiker (14. Juli 2011)

Hey Panzerfahrer, bei mir ums Eck, nice


----------



## RealSteel (16. Juli 2011)

Na, hier muß mein Stahlroß doch auch noch rein!

Cotic Soul - Frisch aufgebaut diese Woche!


----------



## RealNBK (16. Juli 2011)

Auch wenn es ein Super aufbau ist, finde ich dass die Fox hier sehr klobig wirkt. Ist das vielleicht eine mit 34mm Standrohren?
Bessere Bilder würden hier viele freuen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RealSteel (16. Juli 2011)

Nein, ist eine F32 100!

Ich probiere es mit besseren Bildern in den nächsten Tagen! 


Edit: Ich habe gerade mal etwas bessere Bilder eingefügt!


----------



## elrond (16. Juli 2011)

Zum Tourabschluß mit dem Lieblingsbike auf dem Lieblingsberg:


----------



## corfrimor (16. Juli 2011)

Ist das nicht der HiWaKo?

Schönes Bike. Das Koxinga seh' ich immer wieder gerne


----------



## Orchideebar (16. Juli 2011)

@elrond: Schönes bike, sag mal welche Farbe hat das? Ist das Bronze? Bestimmt eine Spezi-Farbe von Florian Wiesmann....nice nice


----------



## elrond (16. Juli 2011)

Orchideebar schrieb:


> @elrond: Schönes bike, sag mal welche Farbe hat das? Ist das Bronze? Bestimmt eine Spezi-Farbe von Florian Wiesmann....nice nice



Ne das ist Fireside Copper und Flori war not amused als ich mein Wunsch nach einer braunmetallic Beschichtung äußerte, als er den Rahmen sah sah es dann schon anders aus.


----------



## Orchideebar (16. Juli 2011)

Über Schönheit lässt sich bekanntlich streiten, aber ich finde es auf alle Fälle weniger auffällig als das "Autoscooter" grüne, auf seiner homepage ^^

Du hast auch die Aufkleber auf Gabel und Dämpfer entfernt, hab ich auf meiner Gabel auch weg, lieber untertreiben als übertreiben, schön dezent siehts aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elrond (16. Juli 2011)

Orchideebar schrieb:


> Über Schönheit lässt sich bekanntlich streiten, aber ich finde es auf alle Fälle weniger auffällig als das "Autoscooter" grüne, auf seiner homepage ^^
> 
> Du hast auch die Aufkleber auf Gabel und Dämpfer entfernt, hab ich auf meiner Gabel auch weg, lieber untertreiben als übertreiben, schön dezent siehts aus.



Das Autoscooter grüne war / ist Indian Summer - getoppt nur noch smaragd, beide Flipflop Pulverungen gibt es leider nicht mehr, sonst wäre es wohl smaragd geworden. Wobei ich mit dem braunmetallic wirklich glücklich bin.


----------



## Orchideebar (16. Juli 2011)

Manchmal gefallen mir die "mutigen" Farben auch richtig gut, dann denke ich mir aber wieder mich daran satt zu sehen und die Frage ob die Komponenten damit harmonieren sollte auch bedacht sein. Ich will demnächst nen Rahmen pulvern lassen, deswegen bin ich gerade am Überlegen. RAL 2011 ein dunkelorange/braun Ton ist mein momentaner Favorit. Weiß hab ich schon einen, hmmmmm


----------



## Blumenhummer (17. Juli 2011)

elrond schrieb:


> Fireside Copper



Für mich selbst würde ich wohl eine unauffälligere Farbe wählen. Ich muss allerdings sagen, dass mir elronds Koxinga immer wieder richtig gut gefällt...


----------



## 3303 (23. Juli 2011)

Das Bike hatte ich schon mal gepostet.
Ich habe es seitdem wieder weitgehend in den Originalzustand zurückversetzt und bin heute mal wieder ein Wenig damit gefahren.

Bianchi NTH x34st aus Deda Zero - Rahmen von 1998 - 1999-2000 aufgebaut.

Änderungen im Vergleich zu den letzten Jahren sind:

1. NOS Michelin Wildgripper Lite S 26x1.95 - natürlich in skin/mint
2. Wieder mit Flite Martini Racing
3. NOS NTH Griffe in Celeste

Also wider die typischen Farben, die es bei Bianchi damals gab.


----------



## Nafets190 (23. Juli 2011)

traumhaftes Bike in einem traumhaften Terrain


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (23. Juli 2011)

Gefällt mir auch sehr gut!


----------



## zingel (23. Juli 2011)

sehr cool!


----------



## elrond (23. Juli 2011)

sehr schönes Bianchi!  Schade, daß es keine Reifen mehr in dieser Farbkombi neu zu kaufen gibt.  Die sind einfach herrlich schräg.


----------



## onkel_doc (23. Juli 2011)

leider musste der ZTR podium laufradsatz einem DT EX 5.1D laufradsatz weichen. Der leichte ging an das neue meiner freundin

Wenn also jemand einen DT EX 5.1D laufradsatz gegen was leichteres tauschen möchte PN.

Was man nicht alles für seine freundin tut.


----------



## singlestoph (25. Juli 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuki (25. Juli 2011)

Die Bikes von Bianchi und Cielo sind sehr schön und mit liebe zum Detail aufgebaut.

Aber müsste ein Cielo Rahmen nicht passenderweise mit einem Chris King Steuersatz gefahren werden?


----------



## RealNBK (25. Juli 2011)

Das Cielo sieht vorne so aus als hätte man die Bildschirmlupe eingeschaltet. Voll auf Steroiden. da ist alles ne nummer größer. Der aufbau ist aber eigentlich ganz hübsch, nur die Optik irritiert.


----------



## Tyler1977 (25. Juli 2011)

zuki schrieb:


> Aber müsste ein Cielo Rahmen nicht passenderweise mit einem Chris King Steuersatz gefahren werden?



Dann schau Dir die Rahmen mal auf der Cielo Seite an oder google nach Inset 

Mir würde eine klassische Stahlgabel rein optisch auch besser gefallen, die Beliebheit der Niner Gabel wird aber schon Ihre Gründe haben. Störend finde ich nur die Race Face Kurbel und das silberne Kettenblatt.
Sonst aber schönes Bike egal in welcher Ausbaustufe.


----------



## zuki (25. Juli 2011)

Tyler1977 schrieb:


> Dann schau Dir die Rahmen mal auf der Cielo Seite an oder google nach Inset



Was es heute nicht alles gibt .

29er Bikes sind von den Proportionen her absolut nicht mein Fall. Dafür bin ich dann zu "old school". Aber das Cielo wirkt nicht so "verbaut" wie die anderen 29er.


----------



## singlestoph (25. Juli 2011)

die alternative wäre eine truvativ stylo kurbel , da könnte ich dann auch mein zum rahmen gekauftes king innenlager einbauen

der rahmen ist für moderne kurbeln gebaut
dh. thru axle, aussenliegende innenlager usw die kettenstreben bauen so breit dass bei alten kurbeln mit venünftig langem innenlager die kettenblätter an den streben anstehen

alte kurbeln passen nur mit singlespeed und kettenblatt aussen an den rahmen und dass mir keiner auf die idee kommt eine M900 Kurbel anzubauen, die liegt zwar rum in 180mm, wär auch schmaler als die raceface undsoweiter
ich hätte noch midleburn(schlanker) und e13 (breiter) rumliegen aber die passen alle nicht so wirklich ins konzept

die ninergabel lag rum nachdem ich die federgabel ins niner einbauen musste weil ein kunde ein geschaltetes 29erbike testfahren wollte, vielleicht wär ne DT gabel schöner aber da die im onlinehandel unter dem händlereinkauf weggehen stell ich die sicher nicht in meinen laden rein ....

das ganze rahmenkaufprojekt hat mein spielgeldbudget für dieses jahr schon im märz gesprengt, und ich hätte sogerne noch ein salsa spearfish ,ein cyclocrossrahmen und wasweissichnochalles gekauft, nicht weil ich das zeux brauche sondern nur weil es schick aussehen würde im bikeshop ....

das bike ist mit teilen aufgebaut die noch rumlagen, später wenn ich noch ein geschaltetes 29er bike haben will kommt da wieder der hope-naben(silber)-singlespeed-radsatz rein, das ding ist zum fahren nicht zum rumposen

und mir gefällts

wenn jetzt noch irgendein spinner denkt man sollte da vielleicht eine retro-kurbel von tune einbauen schreib ich im gerne per PN wo er sich das k***ding hinschieben soll

der vorteil des steuerrohres ist dass man da auch tappered gabeln einbauen kann

danke ;-)


----------



## Blumenhummer (25. Juli 2011)

singlestoph schrieb:


> die alternative wäre eine truvativ stylo kurbel



Würde zu dem filigranen Stahl-Geröhr nicht vielleicht eine Big/Fast Foot aus dem Hause Tune viel besser passen?!

SCNR


----------



## kona86 (25. Juli 2011)

Wie wäre es den mit einer Tune?


----------



## corfrimor (25. Juli 2011)

Ja, Tune is' geil ...


----------



## singlestoph (25. Juli 2011)

zu dritt könnt ihr euch gleich selbst direkt untereinander unhöfliche PNs zum thema kurbeln irgendwo hinstecken versenden, da braucht ihr mich garnicht dazu ;-)

ich mag zwar die leute die ich kenn die bei tune arbeiten aber ich mag nicht alle produkte die tune verkauft , definitiv keine tune das sieht dann neben dem 57mm steuerrohr definitiv dumm aus und liegt nicht rum und ist am singlespeeder wohl nicht ganz die richtige wahl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berlin-mtbler (26. Juli 2011)

Das Cielo find ich cool.


----------



## Jaypeare (26. Juli 2011)

... gerade mit der Next LP. Schwarzes KeBla wäre noch nett.

Die ewigen Diskussionen um dünne oder dicke, konische oder gerade, lange oder kurze, integrated oder nicht ... Steuerrohre nerven allmählich.


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (26. Juli 2011)

Mir gefällt das Interloc viel besser! Cielo kann optisch nix egal wer das geschweißt hat.


----------



## j.ö.r.g (26. Juli 2011)

...auf der Fahrt zum See:

beim Start





etwas später





Halbzeitpause





endlich da, alles funktioniert noch, auch wenn es mal wieder gereinigt werden sollte


----------



## Trail-Max (26. Juli 2011)

@ j.ö.r.g. das Ritchey bike ist ein geiles Teil
Das würd ich auch fahren.

Aber damit es komplett ist fehlen noch die aktuellen Ritchey Z-Maz 2.35 Classic Reifen


----------



## corfrimor (26. Juli 2011)

Das Plexus ist super 

Nur: Fährst Du ohne Griffe? Ist das nicht ein wenig, hmm... arg "puristisch"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shutupandride (26. Juli 2011)

klasse plexus.

das mit den griffen verstehe ich ebenso nicht  (vllt muss man das aber auch nicht...)

zum schaltwerk: hängt bei dem riesenblatt und dem kurzen schaltwerk im kleinen gang nicht die kette durch?


----------



## j.ö.r.g (26. Juli 2011)

zur Übersetzung:

vorne 22-32-46, hinten 9f/11-28

Die Kettenlänge ist so optimiert, dass mit dem großen KB alles problemlos schaltbar ist. Durchhang gibts nur mit dem kleinen KB bei den 4 kleinen Ritzeln. Aber die muss man ja nicht verwenden.


----------



## onkel_doc (27. Juli 2011)

heisses eisen und gebraucht wirds auch noch so richtig.
Ich hoffe nur, ich erliege nicht den neuen stahlritchey's.

Griffe von ritchey montieren und es ist komplett.


----------



## zuki (27. Juli 2011)

j.ö.r.g schrieb:


> zur Übersetzung:
> 
> vorne 22-32-46, hinten 9f/11-28
> 
> Die Kettenlänge ist so optimiert, dass mit dem großen KB alles problemlos schaltbar ist. Durchhang gibts nur mit dem kleinen KB bei den 4 kleinen Ritzeln. Aber die muss man ja nicht verwenden.



An der Startnummer kann man erkennen, dass Du mit dem Bike an Rennen teilnimmst. Du solltest zumindest anderen Teilnehmern gegenüber Rücksicht nehmen und Lenkerstopfen verwenden.

So würde das Rad aus der Wertung genommen werden müssen, wenn man das BDR Reglement anwendet:

*4.2 Mountainbike-Ausstattung

Das MTB darf keine scharfkantigen und verletzungsgefährdenden Anbauten oder Komponenten haben (z. B. offene und ungeschützte Lenker- oder Vor-bauenden).*


----------



## Blumenhummer (27. Juli 2011)

Tolles Plexus! Mit Griffen würde es mir noch besser gefallen. Ein Pärchen Ritchey True Grip WCS wiegt gerade einmal 44 g. Die zugehörigen Endstopfen schlagen mit weiteren 5 g zu Buche. Das macht den Kohl doch auch nicht mehr fett...


----------



## nopain-nogain (27. Juli 2011)

endstopfen sind nur noetig, wenn man keine barends faehrt. da die drauf sind ist das ende ja nicht "ungeschuetzt" und kann auch keine loecher stanzen.


----------



## Schlammpaddler (27. Juli 2011)

Jörgs Plexus ist immer wieder  
Die wievielte TAC ohne Lenkergriffe war das jetzt? Ist ja schon Kult!


----------



## zuki (27. Juli 2011)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> endstopfen sind nur noetig, wenn man keine barends faehrt. da die drauf sind ist das ende ja nicht "ungeschuetzt" und kann auch keine loecher stanzen.



Ich möchte den Fred eigentlich nicht zulabern. Aber wenn ich mir die Bilder so anschaue sind Stopfen schon angesagt. Bei Jedermännern wird allerdings auch kaum kontrolliert.


----------



## shutupandride (27. Juli 2011)

zuki schrieb:


> Ich möchte den Fred eigentlich nicht zulabern. Aber wenn ich mir die Bilder so anschaue sind Stopfen schon angesagt. Bei Jedermännern wird allerdings auch kaum kontrolliert.


man muss auch nicht alles wörtlich/ernst nehmen, was der bdr schreibt/meint.
irgendeinen "leistungsnachweis" brauchen die ja schließlich auch für ihre existenz


----------



## aka (27. Juli 2011)

Schlammpaddler schrieb:


> Die wievielte TAC ohne Lenkergriffe war das jetzt? Ist ja schon Kult!





Bei der Startnummer schaetze ich mal die 14te


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elrond (27. Juli 2011)

j.ö.r.g schrieb:


> ...auf der Fahrt zum See:



Super schönes Ritchey (ganz im Gegensatz zum cielo weiter oben)! 
Warst du nicht auch mal mit Federgabel unterwegs? 
Wir sind übrigens beim Nationalpark Marathon 2009 ein ganzes Stück gemeinsam gefahren, leider hattest du dann einen Plattfuß. Schade, daß ich wohl nie mehr die Form aus 09 erreichen werde...


----------



## zingel (28. Juli 2011)

cool - nen neuen 600er OS DuraFlite für 30 Euro - den kauf ich!


----------



## Jaypeare (28. Juli 2011)

HamburgerBerg schrieb:


> Ich versteh noch nicht, wie ich was in den Thread Flohmarkt was poste



Um den Flohmarkt/Bikemarkt nutzen zu können, musst du dich registrieren und einmalig einen kleinen Obolus entrichten. Damit wird deine Adresse verifiziert (um Betrug entgegen zu wirken) und du bekommst diesen tollen grünen Haken neben deinem Profilbild (wenn das nix ist!). DANN kannst du dort Verkaufsangebote erstellen.


----------



## singlestoph (29. Juli 2011)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> ... gerade mit der Next LP. Schwarzes KeBla wäre noch nett.




die sketpikers hatten recht: da war eindeutig zuwenig silber am rad


----------



## elrond (29. Juli 2011)

singlestoph schrieb:


> die sketpikers hatten recht: da war eindeutig zuwenig silber am rad



Wenn du jetzt noch eine passende Gabel zum Rahmen (gibt's die überhaupt?) oder noch besser einen passenden Rahmen zur Gabel montieren würdest wär's nid ganz verkehrt, hätte aufgrund des Plasterahmens hier allerdings nix verloren...


----------



## singlestoph (29. Juli 2011)

der einzige schöne plastikrahmen in 29" den es meiner meinung nach gibt kommt von santa cruz, passt also auch nicht
eine soooo dicke stahlgabel die sich harmonisch zum steuerrohr ins bild einfügig blabblablubb müsste man wohl zuerst noch erfinden ....
so könnte man vielleicht: https://picasaweb.google.com/zullo.maso/CrMoFORKFRIGO31 
gefällt mir aber auch nicht
mit der hässlichkeit dieser gabel muss ich wohl einfach leben


----------



## zingel (30. Juli 2011)

die Niner find ich perfekt im Cielo.
ich würd sie noch schwarz glänzend lackieren.


----------



## singlestoph (30. Juli 2011)

in rahmenfarbe lackiert hat schon etwas


----------



## zingel (30. Juli 2011)

wenn Rahmen und Gabel harmonieren ist's schon schön.

ich steh halt total auf diese Kombos...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pimper (30. Juli 2011)

Ein Yeti und Bullseye-Kurbeln...


----------



## PACO77 (3. August 2011)

Nun, ob es ein Kunstwerk ist oder nicht, mag jeder selbst entscheiden. Spaß macht die "Restekiste" alle mal!!!

Der Rahmen ist ein 91er Gary Fisher MahiMahi.


----------



## LockeTirol (8. August 2011)

Hallo

ich weiß dies ist kein Verkaufsthread, aber bitte seht es mir nach. Wer Lust an einem Superfly Am Track hat kann sich gern bei mir melden. Zum Verkauf stehen (nicht bei mir) einige dieser Am Track Rahmen in verschiedenen Rahmengrößen in RAL Pulverung nach Wahl. Ich fahre so einen Rahmen schon seit 3 Jahren und bin sehr zufrieden. Der Preis beläuft sich auf 500 EUR in Wunschfarbe und Decals nach Wunsch.
Wie gesagt, nicht ich, aber ein sehr guter Freund möchte die gern verkaufen. Ich würde da gern vermitteln falls Interesse vorhanden ist.

So sieht so ein Ding aus. Die Farbe bei mir ist übrigens RAL 5015 Himmelblau.


----------



## zoomer (9. August 2011)

GefÃ¤llt â¦

SchÃ¶n die oversized Stahlrohre.
Bieten die hÃ¤ngenden Sitzstreben etwas Komfort ?

Gibt es dazu ein Rahmengewicht ?



@Paco
Ja das ist ein Kusntwerk ...


----------



## Pimper (9. August 2011)

> So würde das Rad aus der Wertung genommen werden müssen, wenn man das BDR Reglement anwendet:



Würde man all die schönen Regelungen ernst nehmen - was wir ja immer wieder gerne machen -  dürfte man hinsichtlich dieser im Prinzip keine Plattformpedale fahren und das große Kettenblatt müßte jeder Teilnehmer gegen einen Bash tauschen.

Aber naja...wer fährt schon Plattformpedale für 500 EUR im CC-Rennen ??


----------



## zoomer (9. August 2011)

Sieht schick aus.

Ist aber statisch so falsch, das tut einem richtig weh ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pimper (9. August 2011)

> Ist aber statisch so falsch, das tut einem richtig weh ...



Allerdings. 

Bei so kompakten Teilen wie Pedale, geht's ja noch, aber wenn man bei so manchem Rahmen sämtliche Regeln des Fachwerkbaus verletzt sieht... das tut dann richtig weh..


----------



## fredyhany (9. August 2011)

So mei On One Inbred ist nu auch fertig gestellt und hat schon eine Transalp hinter sich gebracht:


----------



## Orchideebar (9. August 2011)

Schönes Radl, 
darf man fragen woher Du es bezogen hast, aus UK von on-one direkt oder vom Vertraghändler aus der BRD, womöglich aus dem Rheinmaingebiet? Als Komplettrad oder nur der Rahmen? Thx a lot


----------



## sal.paradise (12. August 2011)

Cremacycles Static26 Singlespeed - mein neues und langersehntes Cross Country Bike. Noch ist es roh. Lack folgt in Kürze. Und etwas Schaltung wird dann auch montiert. Denn schnell fahren fetzt damit. 
















So. Und jetzt setzt ich mich noch nen Moment in den Sattel.


----------



## ZeFlo (12. August 2011)

sehr schönes teil!
auch ohne farbe wären grössere bilder angebracht 

ciao
flo


----------



## Tyler1977 (12. August 2011)

Sehr schick, bei mir kommt sowas im Frühjahr mit Gängen, wagon wheels und schriller Farbe ins Haus...

Und größere Fotos müssen sein ;-)


----------



## LockeTirol (13. August 2011)

zoomer schrieb:


> Gefällt
> 
> Schön die oversized Stahlrohre.
> Bieten die hängenden Sitzstreben etwas Komfort ?
> ...



Ich denke das Gewicht liegt so bei 2 kg. Mein Bike wiegt nun komplett 10,5kg - allerdings mit optimierter Ausstattung. Ich kümmere mich aber noch zu Details zum Rahmen und poste das dann alles im Bikemarkt.


----------



## Rolf (14. August 2011)

Ich will auch mal  Frisch geputzt und zum ersten mal seit Monaten halbwegs sauber:


----------



## Orchideebar (14. August 2011)

Schönes bike,
ich frage mich gerade wie Du das hintere/untere/durchsichtige Spritzschutzteil montiert hast, ist bestimmt eine Eigenkreation,gell?


----------



## gtbiker (14. August 2011)

Flasche....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rolf (15. August 2011)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Flasche....


 Pepsi, 1.5l, die andere Hälfte war im Winter am UnterRohr... da kommt auch wieder was hin...


----------



## shutupandride (15. August 2011)

Rolf schrieb:


> Pepsi, 1.5l, die andere Hälfte war im Winter am UnterRohr... da kommt auch wieder was hin...


unwürdig für ein wiesmann


----------



## Rolf (15. August 2011)

shutupandride schrieb:


> unwürdig für ein wiesmann



Ich bin für Alternativen offen 

Außer Du meinst ich sollte eine Coca-Cola Flasche nehmen


----------



## Don Trailo (15. August 2011)

ich würde mal nen neuen dämpfer  reinbauen und du wirst merken wie angemehmer es sich fährt.... ein kumpel hat das kürzlich gemacht under hat ein total neues bike


----------



## Rolf (15. August 2011)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> ich würde mal nen neuen dämpfer  reinbauen und du wirst merken wie angemehmer es sich fährt.... ein kumpel hat das kürzlich gemacht under hat ein total neues bike



Welchen Dämpfer ? Ich finde zwar, dass es sich sehr gut fährt, aber für VerbesserungsVorschläge bin ich immer offen


----------



## onkel_doc (15. August 2011)

das wiesmann hat einen schöneren aufbau verdient. Gut, ich steh eben auch eher auf die sportlichere optik.

Bei mir müsste erst mal das ganze spritzschutzzeugs weg. Da hat man ein mountainbike und behandelt es wie ein ausstellungsstück.

sattel und gabel austauschen...das ganze einfach neuer gestalten.

Es gibt ja schon jemand der das gut hingekriegt hat hier im vorum.







von elron ein hübsches beispiel. Immer wieder schön


----------



## shutupandride (15. August 2011)

yes.


----------



## Rolf (15. August 2011)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> das wiesmann hat einen schöneren aufbau verdient. Gut, ich steh eben auch eher auf die sportlichere optik.
> 
> Bei mir müsste erst mal das ganze spritzschutzzeugs weg. Da hat man ein mountainbike und behandelt es wie ein ausstellungsstück.
> 
> sattel und gabel austauschen...das ganze einfach neuer gestalten.



Der SpritzSchutz ist nicht attraktiv, das stimmt, aber leider nötig ! Es ist schließlich kein AusstellungsStück 

Eine Disc-Only Gabel wäre sicher schöner, aber davon abgesehen finde ich die vebaute Reba ganz gut.

Den Sattel finde ich persönlich optisch äußerst passend 

Mein Wiesmann ist übrigens Elronds Ex-Bike und viel schöner als sein neues, das Koxinga V hat einfach viel zu fette Rohre


----------



## corfrimor (15. August 2011)

Ich glaube, daß das Koxinga gleich um Klassen besser aussehen würde, wenn erstens die Schutzbleche und die halbe Pepsiflasche spinner demontiert, zweitens etwas schmalere Reifen aufgezogen (sind das 2,4er?), drittens zumindest die überflüssigen Bolzen für die Cantis herausgeschraubt, viertens der Dämpfer entlabelt oder ausgetauscht und fünftens dieser unsäglich klobige Sattel, der in meinen Augen so überhaupt nicht zu dem filigranen Stahlgeröhr passen will, durch ein schlankeres Modell ersetzt würde. 

Bis auf den Sattel (und den eventuellen Dämpfertausch) kostete das keinen Cent und dann sähe man auch deutlicher, was für ein schönes Rad das ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rolf (15. August 2011)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Ich glaube, daß das Koxinga gleich um Klassen besser aussehen würde, wenn erstens die Schutzbleche und die halbe Pepsiflasche spinner demontiert, zweitens etwas schmalere Reifen aufgezogen (sind das 2,4er?), drittens zumindest die überflüssigen Bolzen für die Cantis herausgeschraubt, viertens der Dämpfer entlabelt oder ausgetauscht und fünftens dieser unsäglich klobige Sattel, der in meinen Augen so überhaupt nicht zu dem filigranen Stahlgeröhr passen will, durch ein schlankeres Modell ersetzt würde.
> 
> Bis auf den Sattel (und den eventuellen Dämpfertausch) kostete das keinen Cent und dann sähe man auch deutlicher, was für ein schönes Rad das ist



Das mit dem Sattel überrascht mich jetzt...

In allen anderen Punkten gebe ich Dir recht. Die Reifen sind schmale 2.25er FatAlbert UST (wirklich nur 2.25 trotz "Fat"). Noch schmalere werde ich nicht aufziehen, und die SchmutzFänger werden auch bleiben, auch wenn das Rad sein optisches Potential nicht ausschöpft


----------



## corfrimor (15. August 2011)

Sattel: Die Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden 

Das mit den Reifen glaube ich Dir natürlich und ich kann auch gut verstehen, warum Du 2,25er fahren willst. Sie sehen zu den dünnen Stahlrohren halt nur nicht so gut aus; 2.0er Larsen oder 2.1er Racing Ralphs etc. wären hübscher. Aber nichtsdetotrotz gehören die Reifen ganz eindeutig zu den Teilen, bei denen die Regel _form follows function_ absoluten Vorrang hat.

Die Schmutzfänger... naja... hmmm.... 

Viele Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## Rolf (15. August 2011)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Die Schmutzfänger... naja... hmmm....



Fürs nächste Foto kann ich sie ja abmachen  Aber jetzt ist das Rad ohnehin wieder vollgeschlammt...


----------



## elrond (15. August 2011)

So sah es mal aus 




@Rolf: Warum verwendest du den DT Dämpfer nicht? Der bringt zwar etwas weniger Steifigkeit aber dafür eine viel bessere Federungsperformance...
Ansonsten, naja wichtig ist, daß es gefahren wird und Spaß bereitet.


----------



## Rolf (15. August 2011)

elrond schrieb:


> @Rolf: Warum verwendest du den DT Dämpfer nicht? Der bringt zwar etwas weniger Steifigkeit aber dafür eine viel bessere Federungsperformance...



Der hat nur (noch) 25mm Hub. In dem Zustand habe ich den vom VorBesitzer bekommen 

Mit DT-Dämpfer habe ich schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, die hatten bei mir alle den bekannten HubVerlust...



elrond schrieb:


> Ansonsten, naja wichtig ist, daß es gefahren wird und Spaß bereitet.




Das tut es allerdings 

Damit nicht nur gelabert wird:





Mit der zweiten Hälfte der Flasche am UnterRohr


----------



## shutupandride (15. August 2011)

Rolf schrieb:


> Mit der zweiten Hälfte der Flasche am UnterRohr


hey brauchst du vielleicht noch ein paar pet-flaschen, ich hätte noch ein paar!

ich habe mein (ex-) koxinga auch mit sid xc und mit dt ssd210 gefahren und fand den sid keinesfalls schlecht, aber den dt doch viel besser von der funktion her.

zu den pets: ich muss zugeben, dass ich mitte der 90er auch mit einer halbierten colaflasche am unterrohr spazieren gefahren bin (keine ahnung, welcher blödmann diesen trend damals ausgelöst hat ... im zweifel ein ami). das war aber auch nur ein 08/15 alurahmen, an deinem koxinga hat der ganz sicher nix verloren. im baumarkt gibt es sicher schönere alternativen zum selberbasteln, wenn du darauf gar nicht verzichten kannst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corfrimor (15. August 2011)

Aah... der Rossi bei Nacht  Ich muß auch endlich mal in einer sternenklaren Nacht auf den Turm und einen Blick auf meine Lieblingsstadt werfen! Ist bestimmt schön.


----------



## Rolf (15. August 2011)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Aah... der Rossi bei Nacht



Quatsch Nacht, das ist morgens auf dem Weg zur Arbeit (ca. 7:00)


----------



## Momentum (19. August 2011)

So ich hab's nu auch geschafft. Mein erster Aufbau ist fertig geworden 

Eigentlich wollte ich ja erst einen Sanderson Rahmen kaufen. Leider hatten die Leute bei Sanderson wohl nicht soviel Interesse daran.. oder einfach zu viel zu tun. Und dann hab ich ein 2009er Charge Duster bei Evanscycles gesehn.

Bin insgesamt sehr zufrieden. Wiegt alles zusammen irgendwas zwischen 11.5 und 11.6 kg. Genauer wollte es die Küchenwage nicht sagen.

Das Türmchen kommt natürlich noch weg.. Muss erst noch genauer rausfinden welche Höhe ich fahren will.


----------



## a.nienie (19. August 2011)

sehr schön.


----------



## Spaltinho (19. August 2011)

Gefällt mir auch ! 
Kritik auf hohem Niveau: 
Vorbau schwarz, Sattelklemme silber, Reifen an Ventil ausrichten, Felgenaufkleber runter.


----------



## Momentum (19. August 2011)

Danke schön!

Was meinst du mit Reifen am Ventil ausrichten? Meinst du weil das bissl schräg ist hinten? Das habe ich nämlich schon behoben. Ist mir erst nach den Fotos aufgefallen 

Felgenaufkleber werd ich auch noch abmachen. 

Sattelklemme wollte ich eigtl auch in Silber aber dann war schon eine in schwarz beim Rahmen dabei.. und da ich eigentlich noch mehr Teile in Silber wollte aber nicht bekommen habe, hab ich mir da keinen Stress mehr gemacht.

Auf jeden Fall ist nu erstmal Einkaufsstop.. muss erstmal wieder bissl sparen


----------



## versus (20. August 2011)

so viel matsch kanns gar nicht geben, dass ich mir so viel plastikgeschraddel, wie am wiessmann ans rad basteln würde.

@momentum: du hast eine küchewaage, die über 11kg und nur auf 100gr genau wiegt  

schöner rahmen und die cromoto passt sehr gut dazu 
vorbau und spacer würde ich auch schwarz machen


----------



## Momentum (21. August 2011)

Hehe ups! Ich meinte natürlich Personenwaage. 

Das mit dem Vorbau werd ich mal ausprobiern sobald ich bereit bin wieder Geld zu investieren  Hab leider keinen alten in schwarz.


----------



## Spaltinho (22. August 2011)

Hier mal ein Zwischenstand meines aktuellen Projekts. Sehr langsam nimmt das Radl Gestalt an.
Das war die Basis:

Rock Lobster team tig












Bereits verbaute Teile sind:



Syntace Vorbau/Lenker und Magura Marta







SID WC 100mm und King Sotto Voce







Syntace Sattelstütze und Speedneedle







Hope/Crest LRS, Michelin Latex, Conti SK SS










Es kommt noch eine schwarze Middleburn Kurbeleinheit und dann wird der Aufbau erstmal auf seine Tauglichkeit geprüft. Schaltungskomponenten gibt momentan das Studentenbudget nicht her.
Allgemein soll der Aufbau ein guter Kompromiss zwischen Gewicht und Solidität sein. Ein Zwischengewicht kann ich leider nicht sagen, da in der WG weder Personen- noch Hängewaage vorhanden sind.

Noch ein Gesamtbild:







Ich hoffe es gefällt soweit...

Viele Grüße


----------



## Geisterfahrer (22. August 2011)

Das könnte - nach meinem Geschmack - eines der schönsten Stahl-MTBs im Forum werden.

Weiter so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tyler1977 (22. August 2011)

Schön, das rot kommt wirklich gut. Gibt es zu den UK Rock Lobsters von Merlin eigentlich irgenwo die Geometriedaten? Die Merlin Cycles Homepage ist ja nicht allzu informativ aufgebaut.


----------



## onkel_doc (22. August 2011)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Das könnte - nach meinem Geschmack - eines der schönsten Stahl-MTBs im Forum werden.
> 
> Weiter so!



Nein, das ist meins schon
Spass beiseite das ist echt hübsch bis jetzt. Weiter so und es kommt gut.

Ne hope mono mini wäre was gewesen.

wir sind gespannt wies weitergeht


----------



## Spaltinho (22. August 2011)

Vielen Dank Jungs !
Die Geometrie entspricht denen der letzten Rocky Mountain Blizzard Generation. Ist also nicht ganz so rennorientiert, sondern eher allroundmäßig. Das passt ganz gut zu mir.
Wie gesagt, es wird noch etwas dauern, bis es komplett fertig ist... 

Viele Grüße,
Malte


----------



## elrond (22. August 2011)

Spaltinho schrieb:


> ...
> Wie gesagt, es wird noch etwas dauern, bis es komplett fertig ist...
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> Malte



Schade, so ein schönes Bike hat ein Anspruch auf schönes Wetter - zumindest für die Jungfernfahrt. Das wird wirklich richtig lecker!


----------



## Don Trailo (23. August 2011)

Spaltinho schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Zwischenstand meines aktuellen Projekts. Sehr langsam nimmt das Radl Gestalt an.
> Das war die Basis:
> 
> Rock Lobster team tig
> ...


 

wieder mal der beweis das auch made in asia schön sein kann

das wird was ganz schönes
 AUGURI!!


----------



## Mountain_Screen (23. August 2011)

Kommt Rock Lobster nicht aus den USA?

Oder lassen die in Asien fertigen.


----------



## Tyler1977 (23. August 2011)

Rock Lobster / Paul Sadoff sitzen und schweißen auch noch in den USA.
Die Namensrechte wurden für Europa aber wohl an Merlin Cycles aus England vergeben, die in Abstimmung in Asien entsprechend kostengünstige Serien fertigen lassen. Für gut 300 Pfund ist der Rahmen aber gut gelungen.


----------



## Jaypeare (23. August 2011)

Irgendwie erinnert der Rahmen mich stark an mein Cotic. Was wiegt sowas?


----------



## Blumenhummer (23. August 2011)

Schönes Rad! Nur die Farbe schaut für einen Hummer arg pathologisch aus...

Ich überlege ja immer noch, ob ich mir auf der Basis eines solchen Rahmens mal ein Stadt- und Pendelrad aufbaue. Befinden sich die Decals eigentlich auf oder unter dem Klarlack? Um einen echten Steinhummer handelt es sich ja ohnehin nicht, insofern könnte man doch aus dem guten Stück auch gleich einen Flower Lobster machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spaltinho (23. August 2011)

Ja, ganz genau. Der Rahmen wird in Taiwan nach den Geovorgaben von Paul gefertigt. Merlin UK hat seit Mitte der 90er die Namensrechte. Für den Preis ist es wirklich ein schön verarbeiteter Rahmen, der in etwa in einer Liga mit Sanderson, Pipedream und vielleicht auch Cotic spielt. Wo wir gerade bei Cotic sind. Jaypeare, der Lobster ( auch wenn Volker ihn so nicht bezeichnen würde) wiegt bei meinen 17 Zoll ganz knapp unter zwei Kilo. Ich glaube die Küchenwaage sagte etwas mit 1993g oder so. Die Decals sind unter Lack, was ich lediglich bei der Modellbezeichnung ein wenig störend fand. Das hat sich aber auch erledigt, wenn man nicht so unruhige Komponenten verbaut.
Wenn das Studium vorbei ist, kommt vielleicht auch mal ein Customlobster vom Meister. Aber bis dahin kann ich keinen Grund finden, weshalb ein Taiwanrahmen schlechter wäre, als ein europäischer oder amerikanischer Serienrahmen.


----------



## Jaypeare (23. August 2011)

Spaltinho schrieb:


> Jaypeare, der Lobster ( auch wenn Volker ihn so nicht bezeichnen würde) wiegt bei meinen 17 Zoll ganz knapp unter zwei Kilo. Ich glaube die Küchenwaage sagte etwas mit 1993g oder so.



Danke. Dann sind sich die Rahmen wirklich extrem ähnlich: Mein Soul wiegt in 17,5" mit Steuersatz knapp 2100g. Kommt übrigens auch aus Taiwan und ist top verarbeitet. Warum sollten die taiwanesischen Schweißer (oder Schweißroboter) auch schlechter sein, als europäische oder amerikanische? Genügend Know-how und Erfahrung haben sie jedenfalls. 

Bin auf das Endergebnis gespannt. Die Farbe wirkt auf den Fotos ein wenig candyhaft-durchscheinend. Mutig, aber schön.


----------



## Spaltinho (23. August 2011)

Ich war positiv überrascht, als er ankam. Hatte den Candyeffekt gar nicht erwartet. Aber es gefällt mir.
Was die Ähnlichkeit der Rahmen angeht stimme ich dir voll zu. Das sind einige Parallelen zu erkennen. Das Cotic ist auch in meine engere Wahl gekommen, da mir einige Details sehr gefallen. Beispielsweise das Weglassen der Querstrebe zwischen den Kettenstreben, das austauschbare Schaltauge und die Zugführung an der Unterseite des Oberrohrs. Was mir beim Lobster besser gefällt ist, dass er keine Verstärkungstrebe an der Bremsaufnahme besitzt, das abgedrehte Steuerrohr  und vor allem, dass ich schon einen Classiclobster besitze.
Pipedream und Sanderson kamen auch in Frage, aber alle MTBs, die ich seit jeher besessen habe, hatte einen Monostay.

Zum Vergleichen:


----------



## Blumenhummer (23. August 2011)

Spaltinho schrieb:


> auch wenn Volker ihn so nicht bezeichnen würde



Das habe ich doch so gar nicht gesagt...


----------



## Spaltinho (23. August 2011)

Ich weiß


----------



## RealNBK (23. August 2011)

Wenn ich das Cotic mit dem Lobster vergleiche fällt mir nur auf, dass beide einen Monostay haben. Der Cotic massigere Kettenstreben die sich nicht verjüngen. Daher kommt wahrscheinlich auch der Gewichtsunterschied. Das Steuerrohr ist beim Lobster auch abgedreht und die integrierte Sattelklemme weiß zu gefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (24. August 2011)

Gibt's irgendwo Geometrieangaben zum Serienlobster? Bei Merlin finde ich sie nicht.


----------



## magas (24. August 2011)

sehr fein das Rock Lobster, auch Dein Aufbau gefällt mir ausnehmend gut 

ich bin auch schon seit einiger Zeit auf der Suche nach einem 853 HT und schwanke dzt. zwischen, eben auch, dem Rock Lobster od. einem Maßrahmen - momentan tendiere ich eher zum Rock Lobster


----------



## Catsoft (24. August 2011)

Die Farbe ist wirklich toll!


----------



## cone-A (24. August 2011)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Gibt's irgendwo Geometrieangaben zum Serienlobster? Bei Merlin finde ich sie nicht.



Die Frage habe ich anno Dunnemal hier im Forum schon gestellt. Da hat mal ein nettes Mitglied die Tabelle gepostet. 19" hat ein 23" OR, also 584 mm. Mehr weiß ich leider nicht mehr...

Gruß cone-A


----------



## Geisterfahrer (24. August 2011)

Ein weiteres nettes Mitglied hat das noch einmal getan. Demnach hat 21" ein 23,25" = 590mm Oberrohr. Zu kurz für mich.


----------



## ideallinie (27. August 2011)

nach der tuningkur:


----------



## McFisch (27. August 2011)

hatte mal die Idee gehabt, einen team tig 853 mit ausschliesslich polierten Teilen aufzubauen, quasi old school mässig. mMn der einzig richtige Weg für einen solchen Rahmen.

edith: keine Ahnung, wie akkurat die Massangaben sind. Hab die Tabelle aus dem Internet...


----------



## maddda (27. August 2011)

ideallinie schrieb:


> nach der tuningkur:



Sehe ich da eine vorliebe für Teile aus dem Schwarzwald?


Sehr schön aufgebautWie macht sich denn die neue Tune Kurbel?


----------



## corfrimor (27. August 2011)

Superschönes Rad


----------



## Blumenhummer (27. August 2011)

Schönes Koxinga!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (28. August 2011)

noch ein beweiss, dass man ein wiesmann hübsch aufbauen kann und ohne das plastikgeschwür gegen den schmutz


----------



## ideallinie (28. August 2011)

maddda schrieb:


> Sehe ich da eine vorliebe für Teile aus dem Schwarzwald?
> 
> 
> Sehr schön aufgebautWie macht sich denn die neue Tune Kurbel?



danke.
die fast-foot macht sich gut, man sollte nur die schrauben im auge behalten und bei der ersten ausfahrt nen inbus mitnehmen.
ich habe auf der jungfernfahrt gleich zwei verloren.
wurden aber von tune ersetzt und seit ich die nachgezogen habe, ist ruhe.


----------



## Nordpol (10. September 2011)




----------



## ice (12. September 2011)

...mir gefällt´s...
 bin mal neugierig ... wie schwer ist das Teil ? und was ist´s für ein Rahmen ?
 gruss


----------



## Nordpol (12. September 2011)

liegt ungefähr bei 9,6kg, ist aber auch nicht gerade Leichtbau (schwere Felgen)
der Rahmen ist ein alter Stevens Race.


----------



## ice (13. September 2011)

9,6 kg ist nicht schlecht !!
... wenn ich dran denke,daß mein Simplon bei ca. 10,1kg liegt...


----------



## maddda (13. September 2011)

Schönes bike, aber ich kann das Gewícht iwe nicht nachvollziehen


----------



## Nordpol (13. September 2011)

Die Tabelle habe ich mir hier mal von einem User herunter geladen, und etsprechend aufgefüllt, hoffe es fehlt nix, sorry habe aber die Kette vergessen die mußt du noch drauf addieren


----------



## maddda (13. September 2011)

> Die Tabelle habe ich mir hier mal von einem User herunter geladen, und etsprechend aufgefüllt, hoffe es fehlt nix, sorry habe aber die Kette vergessen die mußt du noch drauf addieren



Ah dann also noch ca 250gr durff...das hört sich schon plausiebler an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## einfach-Ich (18. September 2011)

Ampelhasser schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> schön, das euch das Rad gefällt. Da ich mit meinem 26er Marschall schon sehr zufrieden war, war es für mich klar, dass das 29er auch ein Marschall wird.
> 
> ...




das Edelstahlbike interessiert mich auch... gibt es Bilder von deinem 26er?!...
finde es vom Material her echt toll... rostet nicht, braucht nicht unbeding Lack... und ist eventuell günstiger als eine Titanvariante???

wer hier aus dem Forum fährt denn sonst noch ein Marshall?

Gruß


----------



## einfach-Ich (18. September 2011)

http://www.fahrradtest.de/das-fahrrad.html

hab ich grad entdeckt... dort ist von Rahmenbrüchen beim Marschall Edelstahlrahmen die Rede... hmmm...


----------



## Tyler1977 (18. September 2011)

Die Beschreibung ist allerdings vage.
Wenn das Rad an den Kupplungen bricht kann dies auch an den zugelieferten Kupplungen liegen, beim Hinterbau sollte dies nicht so leicht vorkommen, kann aber bei einem vollpepackten Reiseesel auch mal passieren.


----------



## Pimper (18. September 2011)

> hab ich grad entdeckt... dort ist von Rahmenbrüchen beim Marschall Edelstahlrahmen die Rede...



Tchja...gelötete Rahmen eben (siehe auch Seite 104/105 dieses Threads). 

Und dann auch noch bei einem Reiserad. 

Da hätte der Herr Hoffmann eben doch mal zu einem guten und stabilen Alurahmen greifen sollen. Dann hätte er vielleicht keinen Schweißer unterwegs gefunden, aber er hätte ihn vielleicht auch nie gebraucht.


----------



## Repairer (18. September 2011)

Hi an alle,

ich hab' da mal ne' Frage.

Und zwar: Ich baue mir gerade mein eigenes bike zusammen.
Es geht um die Gabel.
Ich habe sie gebraucht gekauft. Es ist eine starre, konifizierte Chrom-Molybdän Stahlgabel, die von Akisu ist und zwei "Rocky Mountain" Schriftzüge sind ebenfalls drauf.

Wenn man von oben auf die Gabel guckt sieht man, dass die Bremssockel nicht parallel sind. Ich hab' mit einem Messschieber nachgemessen. Ich habe die Abstände der Bremssockel außen gemessen.
Am hinteren Ende sind sie 90,75 mm weit auseinander und vorne an der Innengewindebohrung sind sie (ebenfalls außen gemessen) 89,80 mm weit auseinander. 

Frage: Diese Differenz von 0,95 mm, sind das die Fertigungstoleranzen bzw. ist das völlig normal oder handelt es sich um ein verzogenes Stück, das nicht mehr fahrbar ist?


----------



## Orchideebar (18. September 2011)

Verzogenes Miststück.....bieg sie wieder zurück....is doch Stahl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Repairer (18. September 2011)

Den Bremssockel gerade biegen?
Isch jetz' nich' Dein Ernst, oder?


----------



## Orchideebar (18. September 2011)

Klar...ma ordentlich mittem Fäustel druffgehauen, is doch Stahl 

Nene, Spass beiseite, is wohl ne Sache für nen Gabelfachmann, bin keiner, gebs zu, konnte nur meine juckenden Fingerkuppen nicht zügeln

Kriegst bestimmt gleich morgen früh fachmännischen Rat


----------



## Repairer (18. September 2011)

Ok, thx

Macht nix
Sowas hab' ich mir schon gedacht.
Hab' für die Gabel 5 bezahlt. Falls die nix mehr isch, nehm' ich eben die:

http://www.mtb-kult.de/tange-respon...chaft-mit-gewinde-132mm-40mm-schwarz-neu.html


----------



## singlestoph (18. September 2011)

0.95mm bei handarbeit?

das ist gerade

 und man kann die bremsklötze bei vbrakes um wasweissichwieviele mm schwenken .....


----------



## Orchideebar (19. September 2011)

@Repairer: Dann überleg nicht lange, setze auf Sicherheit und Qualität und nimm die Edelforke für 19,50


----------



## RealNBK (19. September 2011)

Wofür sind denn die Pfannen bei den Bremsschuhen gedacht? Um genau solche toleranzen auszugleichen. (Und natürlich um der Schwenkbewegung des Bremsarms vorzuhalten)
Wenn kein Riss zu erkennen ist würde ich sagen das hält.


----------



## Repairer (23. September 2011)

Ok, ich bin überzeugt.
Ich bau' die Gabel ein. Aber die Tange habe ich trotzdem bestellt. Die kommt in die Sammlung

Hab' da noch ne' Frage an die Gabelspezialisten. Und zwar:
Oben in der Gabelkrone befindet sich quer zum Gabelschaftrohr eine Durchgangsbohrung mit dem Durchmesser 5 mm. Frage: Darf ich diese Bohrung auf den Durchmesser 6,4 mm aufbohren, damit ich eine M6er Schraube durchbekomme oder bricht dann die Gabel während der Fahrt?

PS: Ich nehme einen Tange Steuersatz:

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/tange-cartridge-steuersatz-31921/aid:32003


----------



## RealNBK (23. September 2011)

Das kommt darauf an wie nahe du den Schweißnähten kommst. Zeig doch mal ein Bild. Was willst du da eigentlich festmachen?


----------



## Repairer (25. September 2011)

Hi

das Problem hat sich inzwischen erübrigt: Ich besitze die Gabel gar nicht mehr. Das Gabelschaftrohr war nämlich zu kurz und ich habe die Kontermutter vom Steuersatz gar nicht mehr drauf bekommen.
Hab' ne' andere Gabel genommen und das Gabelschaftrohr abgelängt und entgratet.

Hab' da aber noch ne' Frage: Als ich den Konus vom Schaftvorbau löste, habe ich mit einem Schlosserhammer von oben auf die Schraube drauf gehauen. Ich hab' versehentlich daneben gehauen und voll das Oberrohr vom Rahmen getroffen. Der Lack platzte ab und jetzt ist eine Delle drin. Hab' mich über das Missgeschick mords geärgert

Der Rahmen besteht aus einem handgelötetem, gemufftem Chrom-Molybdän Leichtrohrstahl und ist von Schauff.

Frage: Macht die Delle dem Rahmen was? Kann er z. B. brechen? Oder ist das egal und es macht nichts!?


----------



## memphis35 (25. September 2011)

Einen Stahlrahmen bringt so schnell nichts um aber trotzdem mußt damit jetzt leben







Mfg  35


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pimper (25. September 2011)

> Ich hab' versehentlich daneben gehauen und voll das Oberrohr vom Rahmen getroffen.



Oh man...da ist dein Username aber nicht gerade Programm. Es gibt Leute, die mit Dellen im Rahmen viele Tausend Kilometer gefahren sind. Das schlimmste bei Dellen ist die Psyche, die bei jedem Anblick einen daran erinnert, was mal an dieser Stelle passiert  ist.


----------



## Repairer (25. September 2011)

Naja, mein Username heißt deswegen so, weil ich insgesamt 7 Fahrräder habe, und extrem vielen anderen Leuten am Rad weitergeholfen hab'.
Das mit der Delle: Dadurch, dass ich bedingt durch mein (jüngeres) Alter zur "Aheadset-Generation" gehöre, hat es eben noch etwas an Erfahrungen mit konventionellen Schaftvorbauten, Steuersätzen und Gabeln gemangelt. Ich habe wirklich bisher noch nie erlebt, dass der Konus so dermaßen fest sitzt. Bisher ging er immer mit ca. 3-4 Hammerschlägen raus. Ich habe aber die Gabel komplett ausgebaut und von unten draufgehauen. Mit drei Hammerschlägen war er draußen.
Zudem heißt "Repairer" "Wiederinstandsetzer". Das trifft voll zu, da ich schon mehrere alte Gurken wiederinstandgesetzt hab'


----------



## RealNBK (25. September 2011)

Zeig mal die Delle. Am Steuerrohr ists meist am gefährlichsten sowas zu haben. Wenn du uns noch sagst was der Rahmen nackig wiegt, oder was für ein Oberrohr das ist können die Experten hier am ehesten wie sie das einschätzen.

Wenn es nichts besonderes d.h. leichtes ist, vertragen Stahlrahmen aber schon einiges (Alu auch wenn es schwer ist!)

Aber wenn du das nächste mal auf ein Rahmen einprügelst achte bitte darauf dass es ein Cannondale ist.


----------



## Repairer (25. September 2011)

Ok, ich werde die Tage ein Bild online stellen. Die Delle ist vielleicht 1-2 mm tief. Über das Rahmengewicht kann ich leider nichts sagen. 
Das Oberrohr: Es ist eine Chrom-Molybdän Stahllegierung. Der Rahmen wurde aus Leichtrohrstahl von Hand gelötet und ist gemufft. Made in Germany von Schauff. Der Rahmen heißt "Highvoltage".
Er sieht ungefähr so aus (Der typische Knick im Oberrohr):

http://www.mtb-museum.de/bikes/90/kashmir-90.jpg

http://www.quoka.de/fahrraeder/herr...5109_5910_adresult_68595530_pic_50041773.html


----------



## RealNBK (26. September 2011)

Ach wenn das so einer ist... Na dann..... Hau halt nochmal drauf... "leichtrohrstahl" bedeutet, dass es ein rohr und keine voll stange ist..


----------



## Repairer (26. September 2011)

So, da sin' die Bilder. Und noch ein paar Daten: 
Oberrohraußendurchmesser: 31,8 mm; 
Steuerrohraußendurchmesser: 37,15 mm; 
Abstand von der Delle bis zum Steuerrohr: 38 mm; 
Dellenlänge: ca. 8 mm; 
Dellenbreite: ca. 5 mm; 
Dellentiefe: ca. 0,5-1,0 mm


----------



## gtbiker (26. September 2011)

Schwerwiegender Defekt, dein Rad muss sofort zu ATU! Bei Vollkasko, reparieren sie es dir kostenlos!
"Neulich kam ein Kunde,....."


----------



## Pimper (26. September 2011)

> Naja, mein Username heißt deswegen so, weil ich insgesamt 7 Fahrräder habe, und extrem vielen anderen Leuten am Rad weitergeholfen hab'.



Das kenn ich. Ich hab 9 und ne Rahmensammlung und gehe nur noch ungern ans Telefon, wenn es klingelt. Vielleicht sollte ich mich mal nach nem neuen Usernamen umschauen. 

Aber mal ehrlich: die Delle wuerde ich ja mal ganz vergessen.




> Schwerwiegender Defekt, dein Rad muss sofort zu ATU! Bei Vollkasko, reparieren sie es dir kostenlos!


----------



## Repairer (26. September 2011)

Ok, ich kleb' was drüber
Zum Korrosionsschutz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (26. September 2011)

wenixtens ist die kartonschachtel auf dem bild scharf

so tippe ich auch lackschaden den man mit violettem nagellack reparieren kannsollte


----------



## nexx (3. Oktober 2011)

Moin allerseits!

Habe gestern mehr oder weniger aus Versehen einen Checker Pig CPX 3030 Rahmen in gold mit Gabel ersteigert.
Hat jemand Infos zu dem Rahmen? Ich hab bisher nur rausfinden können, dass er aus Ende der 90er Jahre stammt...

Hier ist das gute Stück:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/160655920057

Edit: Habe gerade einen Checker Pig Katalog von 1992 gefunden wo der Rahmen drin ist, also doch eher Anfang der 90er


----------



## Hotschy681 (3. Oktober 2011)

Mein neuer...

Ich wollte wieder einen Stahlrahmen haben und nachdem ich hier in dieser Galerie den Rahmen gesehen habe, war es um mich geschehen, den musste ich auch haben. Danke an Malte für die netten Tipps!


Wirklich ein sehr schön verarbeiteter und verhältnismäßig leichter Rahmen - das komplette Rad liegt bei 10,5 kg.


----------



## Splatter666 (3. Oktober 2011)

Moin!

War heut anlässlich Fotomachen für den Classic-Bike-Wettbewerb auch mal wieder unterwegs; schön war´s und das MARIN hat mich die Berge ganz schön raufgetrieben 
Bin immer wieder erstaunt, wie g**l die Geometrie der alten Marins ist 









Ciao, Splat


----------



## Pimper (3. Oktober 2011)

Wollte mein 1994er Eldridge Grade auch restaurieren und habe es lustigerweise ebenfalls weiss lackiert. Leider war der Rahmen am Ende nicht mehr zu retten (Innenlager sass fest) so dass ich es aufgeben musste.

Jetzt weiss ich wie es haette aussehen koennen...


----------



## onkel_doc (3. Oktober 2011)

das rock lobster 

Gut gemacht hotschy.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RealNBK (8. Oktober 2011)

Das Rock lobster ist wirklich hübsch. Was hat der lackierte rahmen denn jetzt real gewogen und kannst du das relativ kurze steuerrohr bestätigen?
Wo hast du ihn gekauft?


----------



## Hotschy681 (8. Oktober 2011)

RealNBK schrieb:


> Das Rock lobster ist wirklich hübsch. Was hat der lackierte rahmen denn jetzt real gewogen und kannst du das relativ kurze steuerrohr bestätigen?
> Wo hast du ihn gekauft?



Hi,

hab ihn direkt bei merlincycles bestellt, war sehr schnell da. Der Rahmen hat knapp über 2 kg gewogen, war also ok. Das Steuerrohr ist nicht zu kurz, im Gegenteil ich brauchte ne neue Gabel da mein 17,5cm Schaft nicht mehr passte. Das Oberrohr ist auch ca. 1 cm länger als in der Geo-Tabelle, die hier zu sehen war angegeben.


----------



## RealNBK (8. Oktober 2011)

Hotschy681 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hab ihn direkt bei merlincycles bestellt, war sehr schnell da. Der Rahmen hat knapp über 2 kg gewogen, war also ok. Das Steuerrohr ist nicht zu kurz, im Gegenteil ich brauchte ne neue Gabel da mein 17,5cm Schaft nicht mehr passte. Das Oberrohr ist auch ca. 1 cm länger als in der Geo-Tabelle, die hier zu sehen war angegeben.



Sorry, meinte auch das "kurze" Oberrohr und nicht das Steuerrohr. Hört sich alles sehr verlockend an...


----------



## Hotschy681 (8. Oktober 2011)

Ist auch sehr verlockend, zumal man, wenn man sich bei denen als Mitglied anmeldet auch gleich noch Rabatt bekommt auf den Rahmen


----------



## Rocky-92 (10. Oktober 2011)

Repairer schrieb:


> Ok, ich kleb' was drüber
> Zum Korrosionsschutz



...und wenn er doch bricht, ruf n Klempner; dann isses nämlich ein Wasserrohrbruch


----------



## EmJay (13. Oktober 2011)

Hier findet ja auch sicher meine großfußige Antilope Platz?! OS Bikes Blackbuck II








Bremse wurde mittlerweile gegen eine Formula R1 Racing getauscht...


----------



## Fezza (14. Oktober 2011)

EmJay schrieb:


> Hier findet ja auch sicher meine großfußige Antilope Platz?! OS Bikes Blackbuck II
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW!!!!!

Eigentlich gefällt mir der Rahmen nicht, aber du hast das Bike so konsequent, dem Rahmen angepasst, aufgebaut, dass ich nicht anders kann, als dir ein *FETTES LOB *auszusprechen!! genau so würd ich's wohl auch nehmen 

Gibts auch Detailbilder und allenfalls eine Teileliste?


----------



## shutupandride (14. Oktober 2011)

EmJay schrieb:


> Hier findet ja auch sicher meine großfußige Antilope Platz?! OS Bikes Blackbuck II


dann hoff ich für dich, dass deine antilope nicht so zickig ist wie diese hier 
http://www.spiegel.de/video/video-1154803.html


----------



## panzer-oddo (14. Oktober 2011)

Mit der Antilope von EmJay käme ich zumindest sehr gut aus, besser als mit der aus dem Video
Setzt jemand von hier seine antiquierten Stahlgestelle bei Rennen ein?  Einen hab ich entdeckt...:







gruß ali


----------



## EmJay (14. Oktober 2011)

Fezza schrieb:


> WOW!!!!!
> 
> Eigentlich gefällt mir der Rahmen nicht, aber du hast das Bike so konsequent, dem Rahmen angepasst, aufgebaut, dass ich nicht anders kann, als dir ein *FETTES LOB *auszusprechen!! genau so würd ich's wohl auch nehmen
> 
> Gibts auch Detailbilder und allenfalls eine Teileliste?



Detailbilder gibt es bei mir im Album, allerdings noch von Ausbaustufe 1, muss mal wieder andere schiessen.

- Blackbuck II Größe "S"
- Manitou Tower Pro 100mm
- American Classic 29er LRS
- Tune Smartfoot
- Recon SEC 10-fach Shifter
- XTR Shadow Schaltwerk, 952er Umwerfer, 11-36 Kassette
- New Ultimate UD Carbon Stütze
- Ritchey 4Axis Vorbau weiß m. Frontdeckel vom Matrix Carbonmodell
- Chris König Steuersatz
- Tune Würger
- Tune Komm-Vor weiß (weicht ebenfalls vom Bild ab)
- Tune Wasserträger
- Formula R1 Racing
- Geax AKA
- Lenker 640mm, 130gr. Carbon aus Taiwanesien

Das ist jetzt alles was mir grad so einfällt. Ergibt ein Gewicht von 10.25 Kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (14. Oktober 2011)

panzer-oddo schrieb:


> Setzt jemand von hier seine Stahlräder bei Rennen ein?  Einen hab ich entdeckt...:


Sicher!

Vehringendorf:




Bad Wildbad:







Gewicht wird ueberbewertet.


----------



## Don Trailo (14. Oktober 2011)

panzer-oddo schrieb:


> Setzt jemand von hier seine Stahlräder bei Rennen ein? Einen hab ich entdeckt...:
> 
> gruß ali


oh ja früher nur mit stahl unterwegs gewesen bei rennen...


----------



## gtbiker (14. Oktober 2011)

2006=früher?


----------



## Don Trailo (14. Oktober 2011)

gtbiker schrieb:


> 2006=früher?


 JA.... BIS 2006
dann war schluss


----------



## gtbiker (14. Oktober 2011)

Mit Stahl oder Rennen fahren


----------



## Don Trailo (14. Oktober 2011)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Mit Stahl oder Rennen fahren


 mit rennen ... doch 2012 gehts wieder los, wenn auch nur bescheiden....


----------



## nebeljäger (14. Oktober 2011)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> mit rennen ... doch 2012 gehts wieder los, wenn auch nur bescheiden....



mit Stahl?


----------



## versus (14. Oktober 2011)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> JA.... BIS 2006
> dann war schluss



mit dem breezer?


----------



## InoX (15. Oktober 2011)

Hier maln Bild von mir beim Rennen auf Stahl und starr beim Adelsberg-Bikemarathon. Das war ne ordentliche Umstellung von Carbon mit Fox auf diesen Bock  Aber Spaß hats gemacht 

Die Perspektive ist etwas schlecht. Bin kein Riese, nur 1,80m, und der Rahmen ist auch nicht winzig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (15. Oktober 2011)

Ja versus
Ja nebeljäger


----------



## ZeFlo (15. Oktober 2011)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> Ja versus
> Ja nebeljäger


----------



## Catsoft (15. Oktober 2011)

Auch nicht ganz frisch (2007) aber ich hab keine neueres Bild. Fahr aber gelegentlich Rennen mit dem DK SST.





Robert


----------



## Orchideebar (15. Oktober 2011)

@catsoft: Kompliment, sauhübsches Sportgerät, sag mal wie heißt der Farbton? RAL Farbe Nr? Gefällt mir echt gut dieses Kupferfarben anmutende


----------



## Catsoft (15. Oktober 2011)

Orchideebar schrieb:


> @catsoft: Kompliment, sauhübsches Sportgerät, sag mal wie heißt der Farbton? RAL Farbe Nr? Gefällt mir echt gut dieses Kupferfarben anmutende



In Kanada hab sie es nicht so mit RAL. Farbton ist tangerine...


----------



## onkel_doc (16. Oktober 2011)

Klar doch ab und an sicher mal...





Einsiedeln Marathon mit meiner holden als mixtteam...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nafets190 (16. Oktober 2011)

Warum nicht? XC-Race:




(halb)Marathon:




Gruß
Stefan


----------



## KoNFloZius (18. Oktober 2011)

(Die Überhöhung liegt etwa bei 15cm, kommt auf dem Foto nicht ganz raus... Passt mir so prima;-))


----------



## Geisterfahrer (19. Oktober 2011)

Der Ritchey-Vorbau mit Oversize-Lenker ist nicht mein Fall. 
Den Rest finde ich echt gut.


----------



## InoX (4. November 2011)

Das rote DK ist wirklich sehr schön.

Hier mal wieder ein Bild, diesmal etwas schöner als oben beim Rennen.


----------



## kona.orange (16. November 2011)

Als Kunstwerk würd ichs nicht bezeichnen, aber es fährt sich halt saugeil.


----------



## singlestoph (17. November 2011)

alter stahl mit omalenker verschönert


----------



## Spaltinho (17. November 2011)

Ich steh auf die alten Race und Racelites. Toll !


----------



## Don Trailo (17. November 2011)

Spaltinho schrieb:


> Ich steh auf die alten Race und Racelites. Toll !



Ohhhhh
Bei mir sind's fast 20 Jahre
 her als ich ein Race lite hatte
Tolles Rad


----------



## panzer-oddo (17. November 2011)

WOW...das sind ja sehr kuhle Race-Bilder

Hätt ich nicht gedacht, ich war bei den paar Rennen allein auf weiter Flur mit meinem Eisenhaufen 

Jetzt übe ich auch mal bissle meckern: 
Beim Kona ist tatsächlich der Kore-Vorbau das dickste Rohr am ganzen Boliden? ...und auf ein Bonti gehören doch wohl Bonti-Reifen....duckundweg...

gruß ali


----------



## singlestoph (17. November 2011)

bonti reifen hab ich noch irgendwo aber nur in sehr wenig profiliert  oder in zu neu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shutupandride (18. November 2011)

panzer-oddo schrieb:


> Jetzt übe ich auch mal bissle meckern:


da mach ich mal spontan mit: ich glaube ins kona gehört eine längere gabel.

meckermodus off: das bontrager ist geil, schade halt mit der stark eingeschränkten federgabelwahl durch 1" steuerrohr


----------



## kona.orange (18. November 2011)

Ja, da hast du recht, ins Kona gehört eine längere Gabel. Mittlerweile ist auch wieder eine ogginale P2 drin, hab aber keine Fotos davon. Den dicken Kore find ich auch bissi unpassend und die LX-Kurbeln sehen auch etwas oversized aus.
Ideen dafür? (Die Teile vom Ulli Fahl gefallen mir aber nicht so.)


----------



## singlestoph (18. November 2011)

ist ne sid team mit bontibrücke, die alte hab ich abgesägt

sidgabeln , keine scheibenbremse undsoweiter schränkt viel mehr ein als das 1" rohr , hier in türich ists steil und jenachdem auch schön schlammig .... irgendwie hatte ich nach der tour schon das gefühl dass es mit einem andern bike vielleicht mehr spass gemacht hätte da runter zu fahren


----------



## magas (18. November 2011)

kona.orange schrieb:


> Ja, da hast du recht, ins Kona gehört eine längere Gabel. Mittlerweile ist auch wieder eine ogginale P2 drin, hab aber keine Fotos davon. Den dicken Kore find ich auch bissi unpassend und die LX-Kurbeln sehen auch etwas oversized aus.
> Ideen dafür? (Die Teile vom Ulli Fahl gefallen mir aber nicht so.)



das Kona ist fein, die 96er gefallen mir pers. eh am besten (bin hier allerdings vorbelastet ) 

gut, daß die P2 in der zwischenzeit auch wieder dran ist, Kona und P2 gehören einfach zusammen. 

der Kore prügel passt echt nicht, da muß was schlankes her. wenn du eine gewinde P2 hast, wie wärs dann mit dem grauen original Kona Velocity Vorbau ? 

kurbelmäßig Middleburn, Sugino Impel, XT 737, sowas in der art


----------



## msony (20. November 2011)

Altes Eisen ausm Pott


----------



## RealNBK (21. November 2011)

Tolles rad, auch wenn die Gabel ein wenig zu frisch wirkt. (was ist das eigentlich?)
Frage: Hat der Dämpfer wirklich nur so wenig Hub?


----------



## msony (21. November 2011)

Hallo
Gabel ist ne alte Manitou SX.Ja,der Elastomer hinten gibt nur wenig Federweg her,aber ist deutlich spürbar.Angegeben von Sunn war 1 Zoll Federweg, naja ,vielleicht wenn man vom Garagendach damit hüpft.
Gruesse


----------



## shutupandride (21. November 2011)

msony schrieb:


> Hallo
> Gabel ist ne alte Manitou SX.Ja,der Elastomer hinten gibt nur wenig Federweg her,aber ist deutlich spürbar.Angegeben von Sunn war 1 Zoll Federweg, naja ,vielleicht wenn man vom Garagendach damit hüpft.
> Gruesse


das softtail system war bei jedem hersteller, bei dem es gebaut wurde (moots, merlin, ritchey, litespeed, de kerf, ...) offiziell mit 1" federweg angegeben, effektiv war es eher 1cm, der sich beim fahren aber dennoch sehr positiv ausgewirkt hat


----------



## maddda (25. November 2011)

Dafür gibt es den Bikemarkt!...íst das denn so schwer zu verstehen?
Wenn einer einen Rahmen kaufen möchte, dann wird er wohl selber auf die Idee kommen sich im Bikemarkt umzusehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (25. November 2011)

Ich verseh deinen Einwand nicht ganz. Mein Post da oben ist ja der Hinweis auf eben genau den Bikemarkt. Und da sich hier nun einmal Liebhaber von Stahlrahmen tummeln, ist das genau die richtige Stelle wie ich finde!

Wenn Du dich davon gestört fühlst, schau Dir doch einfach nur das Foto an!


----------



## InoX (25. November 2011)

Was hat denn der Rahmen für ein Sattelstützenmaß? Sieht so dick aus für einen Stahlrahmen


----------



## OneTwo (2. Dezember 2011)

Sorry, wenn ich dieses Podium missbrauche. Ich möchte mir einen Sobre Multi Rahmen kaufen und schwanke bei der Rahmengröße. Ich bin 1,74m und habe eine Schrittlänge von 78cm. Laut der einschlägigen Rahmenrechner im Netz liegt die optimale Rahmengröße bei 16,5" oder 17". Das Sobre Multi gibt es in S (41cm) und in M (45cm). Somit also entweder etwas zu klein oder etwas zu groß. Ich möchte den Aufbau racelastig gestalten. Hat jemand hier eventuell diesen Rahmen oder einen von der Geo ähnlichen Rahmen und könnte etwas zur Größe 16" oder 18" sagen? Was wäre Euer Rat bzgl. der Rahmengröße (in Bezug auch auf den Einsatzzweck)? Danke im voraus für die Antworten und entschuldige mich nochmals dies hier zu posten (aber es geht hier ja um Stahl) ...


----------



## cone-A (2. Dezember 2011)

Rahmenhöhe ist Wumpe. Es kommt auf die Oberrohrlänge an. Da würde ich bei Dir so 57-58 cm ansetzen (je nach Vorbaulänge).

Dann geht es natürlich auch noch um Deine Präferenzen, was das Fahrverhalten angeht. Kleiner ist wendiger, größer spurstabiler.

So aus dem Bauch raus würde ich Dir zum M raten.

Gruß cone-A


----------



## waldwild (2. Dezember 2011)

OneTwo schrieb:


> Sorry, wenn ich dieses Podium missbrauche. Ich möchte mir einen Sobre Multi Rahmen kaufen und schwanke bei der Rahmengröße. Ich bin 1,74m und habe eine Schrittlänge von 78cm. Laut der einschlägigen Rahmenrechner im Netz liegt die optimale Rahmengröße bei 16,5" oder 17". Das Sobre Multi gibt es in S (41cm) und in M (45cm). Somit also entweder etwas zu klein oder etwas zu groß. Ich möchte den Aufbau racelastig gestalten. Hat jemand hier eventuell diesen Rahmen oder einen von der Geo ähnlichen Rahmen und könnte etwas zur Größe 16" oder 18" sagen? Was wäre Euer Rat bzgl. der Rahmengröße (in Bezug auch auf den Einsatzzweck)? Danke im voraus für die Antworten und entschuldige mich nochmals dies hier zu posten (aber es geht hier ja um Stahl) ...



Oberrohr 568 zu 580mm

was fährst du den jetzt aktuell für eine Oberrohrlänge ?


----------



## OneTwo (2. Dezember 2011)

waldwild schrieb:


> Oberrohr 568 zu 580mm
> 
> was fährst du den jetzt aktuell für eine Oberrohrlänge ?


 

Aktuell 580. Der Unterschied zwischen 568 zu 580 ist eben sehr gering.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (2. Dezember 2011)

OneTwo schrieb:


> Aktuell 580. Der Unterschied zwischen 568 zu 580 ist eben sehr gering.



Nein, der ist riesig!


----------



## Orchideebar (2. Dezember 2011)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Nein, der ist riesig!



Der Unterschied beträgt genau 1,2 cm oder 12 mm


----------



## RealNBK (2. Dezember 2011)

lach nur... Das kann den unterschied zwischen einem tollen fahrverhalten und einer gurke aus. Besonders wenn man das mit einem Vorbau auszugleichen versucht.
Manchmal passt es halt duch zufall besser als erwartet. Ausprobieren!


----------



## shutupandride (4. Dezember 2011)

Orchideebar schrieb:


> Der Unterschied beträgt genau 1,2 cm oder 12 mm


deine äußerung beweist, dass du keine ahnung hast


----------



## singlestoph (4. Dezember 2011)

shutupandride schrieb:


> deine äußerung beweist, dass du keine ahnung hast



deine dass du sehr überzeugt bist von deiner meinung ....

in dem fall gibts das berühmte sowohl als auch 
ich würde auch auf den grösseren rahmen tippen, fahrbar machen kann man beide, die gewichtsverteilung auf den rädern ist nicht die selbe aber das kann ja jenachdem auch gewünscht sein


----------



## shutupandride (4. Dezember 2011)

singlestoph schrieb:


> deine dass du sehr überzeugt bist von deiner meinung ....


stimmt, das bin ich


----------



## Orchideebar (4. Dezember 2011)

Falls ich das ein oder andere sensible Wesen durch meinen Text erzürnt haben sollte, ein vielmaliges "Sorry". Oberrohrlänge +- 1,2cm sind enorm, beim 6 nich so ;-)
Zurück zum Thema......


----------



## sanderson-life (4. Dezember 2011)

alter Stahlbolide

neuer Stahlbolide (der aber hier auch schonmal drin war, nur halt vorm Haus und nicht draußen in seiner Lieblingslandschaft...)


----------



## Jaypeare (4. Dezember 2011)

Bei weniger als 10 Pixeln horizontaler Auflösung leidet ein wenig die Erkennbarkeit.

Ich bin mal so frei:


----------



## sanderson-life (5. Dezember 2011)

au ja, dankeschöön!

war wirklich a bissle klein, hab aber eigentlich alles so gemacht wie es in der Hilfe steht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RealNBK (5. Dezember 2011)

Hm, diese hohen Kettenstreben finde ich persönlich ja nicht so schick bzw. sinnvoll. Die sind da wahrscheinlich weil fette Reifen durchpassen sollen, oder?
Ansonsten ein grundsolider Aufbau und ein hübsches Bild!


----------



## Jaypeare (5. Dezember 2011)

sanderson-life schrieb:


> au ja, dankeschöön!
> 
> war wirklich a bissle klein, hab aber eigentlich alles so gemacht wie es in der Hilfe steht...



Du hast die Bilder als Anhang eingefügt. Besser ist, das über einen Link auf dein Fotoalbum zu tun: Bild auswählen. Rechts unten gibts eine Schaltfläche "Einbetten mit BBCode oder HTML". Draufklicken, gewünschten Link kopieren und im Beitrag einfügen.

Schönes Life. Sieht man hierzulande ja nicht allzuoft.


----------



## OneTwo (5. Dezember 2011)

Das Sanderson ist schön. Hast Du es über CRC gekauft? Welche Rahmengrösse ist das?


----------



## zoomer (5. Dezember 2011)

Fällt mir grad auf, vom Herkelmann hab ich gar kein Bild.
Aber von der neuen Liebe :

Kona Unit 2011


----------



## Pimper (5. Dezember 2011)

> Kona Unit 2011



Ich wuenschte ich koennte auch solche Uebersetzungen fahren...


----------



## zoomer (5. Dezember 2011)

Ich hätte auch nie gedacht dass das geht, und wo ich damit hoch komme.

Habe von 32/18 auf 32/17 geändert, dass ist so das Mindestmass was in der
Ebene noch erträglich ist. Klar, ab und zu muss man kapitulieren 

Mit schnelleren Reifen würde ich aber wieder auf 32/16 gehen.


----------



## sanderson-life (5. Dezember 2011)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Schönes Life. Sieht man hierzulande ja nicht allzuoft.



(auch) deshalb hab ich den Rahmen ausgesucht 



RealNBK schrieb:


> Hm, diese hohen Kettenstreben finde ich  persönlich ja nicht so schick bzw. sinnvoll. Die sind da wahrscheinlich  weil fette Reifen durchpassen sollen, oder?
> Ansonsten ein grundsolider Aufbau und ein hübsches Bild!



das machen die Engländer wohl so: "Huge tyre clearance ideal for British conditions" (http://sanderson-cycles.com/content/sanderson-life)



OneTwo schrieb:


> Das Sanderson ist schön. Hast Du es über CRC gekauft? Welche Rahmengrösse ist das?



ja, hab ihn bei CRC gekauft, lief alles perfekt Ca. 3 Wochen nach Bestellung war der Rahmen da. Ist 20" groß das ganze


----------



## panzer-oddo (7. Dezember 2011)

@sanderson
sehr schönes Bild vom sehr schönen Rad in sehr schöner Landschaft!

Ich hoffe im August 2012 gibts an der gleichen Stelle ein Bild, Rad um 90° gedreht, mit Fahrer (grinsend) und Startnummer am Lenker! ...

Life nackig:




gruß ali


----------



## Catsoft (7. Dezember 2011)

panzer-oddo schrieb:


> @sanderson
> sehr schönes Bild vom sehr schönen Rad in sehr schöner Landschaft!
> 
> Ich hoffe im August 2012 gibts an der gleichen Stelle ein Bild, Rad um 90° gedreht, mit Fahrer (grinsend) und Startnummer am Lenker! ...
> ...



Moin Ali,
was ist mit deinem IF? Überschneidet sich das Einsatzgebiet nicht?

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## panzer-oddo (7. Dezember 2011)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Moin Ali,
> was ist mit deinem IF? Überschneidet sich das Einsatzgebiet nicht?
> 
> Robert



Servus Robert,

Das IF ist noch immer im Einsatz  (siehe unten).  Das Sanderson war nur "zu Besuch" ... ist schon schick, aber dreimal Stahl in weiss? 
Eigentlich sollte man sich mal um etwas leichteres aus Plastik bemühen, wenn die Dinger nur nicht so hässlich wären...





Gruss ali


----------



## Spirit_Moon (7. Dezember 2011)

panzer-oddo schrieb:


> @sanderson
> sehr schönes Bild vom sehr schönen Rad in sehr schöner Landschaft!
> 
> Ich hoffe im August 2012 gibts an der gleichen Stelle ein Bild, Rad um 90° gedreht, mit Fahrer (grinsend) und Startnummer am Lenker! ...
> ...




Entschuldigung für den Bild-Quote  Was wiegt das gute Stück denn ? 

Danke


----------



## onkel_doc (8. Dezember 2011)

Am schluss muss man immer selber treten...auch mit einem 1kg leichteren bike. Solange ich schneller bin als manche mit carbon...

Ja, auch ich fahr ab und an carbon, aber macht doch immer wieder spass mit stahl an den start zu gehen.


----------



## Don Trailo (8. Dezember 2011)

BALD IN DIESEM KINO


----------



## panzer-oddo (8. Dezember 2011)

Spirit_Moon schrieb:


> Entschuldigung für den Bild-Quote  Was wiegt das gute Stück denn ?
> 
> Danke



Ich hab es gewogen, mir aber leider nicht notiert. Was ich noch weiss:

23xx gramm in 20"

Gruss ali


----------



## sanderson-life (8. Dezember 2011)

panzer-oddo schrieb:


> @sanderson
> sehr schönes Bild vom sehr schönen Rad in sehr schöner Landschaft!


dankeschön, hast ja einen nicht gerade kleinen Teil zum nicht ganz schlampigen Ergebnis beigetragen 



panzer-oddo schrieb:


> @sanderson
> Ich hoffe im August 2012 gibts an der gleichen Stelle ein Bild, Rad um  90° gedreht, mit Fahrer (grinsend) und Startnummer am Lenker! ...


ja, vielleicht gibts das Bild ja nächstes Jahr. Ich begeb mich mal auf die Suche nach einem zweiten Mann. 
Am besten einer mit Stahlrahmenrädle, englische Bauart, weiß, große Reifen drauf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneTwo (8. Dezember 2011)




----------



## zoomer (9. Dezember 2011)

Ist das 29" oder 26" ?

Mein Kona Unit hat 2245 g in 18"


----------



## OneTwo (9. Dezember 2011)

26" und Größe 16" (S)


----------



## Pimper (9. Dezember 2011)

Schade, dass bei Stahlrahmen kein allzu grosses Augenmerk mehr aufs Gewicht gelegt wird. Liegt wohl daran, dass die hohe Zeit des Stahls vorbei ist und man sich nicht mehr ueber den Rohrsatz von anderen abheben muss.

Die hier gezeigten Rahmen sind alle wirklich toll, aber sie haetten vor 15 Jahren 1800 - 1900 g gewogen (oder besser: wiegen muessen)

Wer hat denn noch einen 18 Zoeller im Angebot mit m<1900 g ausser Germans ?


----------



## corfrimor (9. Dezember 2011)

Die meisten, die heute noch Stahlrahmen fahren, kümmern sich halt nicht groß ums Gewicht - sonst führen sie schließlich Carbon. Das muß auch gar kein Fehler sein, schließlich ist es beim Tourenfahren (wahrscheinlich sogar beim Racen) einfach völlig egal, ob das Rad nun ein Kilo mehr oder weniger wiegt.

Leichte Stahlrahmen gibt's außer bei Germans aber schon auch anderswo. Etwa bei Bendixen oder Agresti (jeweils etwa 1.750g bei mittlerer Rahmengröße; zw. 1.100 und 1.400 ), Florian Wiesmann (auch so 1.700g aufwärts bei mittlerer Größe; 1.900  aufwärts) usw. usf.

Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## RealNBK (9. Dezember 2011)

Ja, aber ein komfortables Heck mag man als Stahradler eben doch haben, und gerde bei den Streben verwenden die meisten günstigen Anbieter echte Klopper-Rohre.


----------



## Pimper (9. Dezember 2011)

...ja richtig, der Agresti. 

So ein Agresti mit Hinterbau im Stile Ritchey Plexus und sub 1800 g waere eine Loesung ...


----------



## onkel_doc (9. Dezember 2011)

Hab noch einen stahlrahmen mit ca 1850g in grösse mmhhh ca 20". Müsste ich mal nachmessen.

Vielleicht auch das ganze rad. Muss da aber noch umbaurbeiten leisten.

Wenns soweit ist kann ichs ja mal zeigen.

ICh selbst bin 186cm gross und hab so schritthöhe von  89cm.


----------



## panzer-oddo (10. Dezember 2011)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> BALD IN DIESEM KINO



Verrätst du, aus welcher Schmiede dieses Bild stammt? Irgendwo hab ich sowas schon mal gesehen...

Scheinbar haben manche Rahmenbauer Probleme mit den klaren und schlichten Formen eines klassischen Diamantrahmens. Diese versuchen sie zu kompensieren, indem sie übertrieben verspielte Monster-Headbadges aufs Steuerrohr nieten, die mehr an Kritzeleien aus langeweiligen Meetings oder billige Giveaways aus dem Wasserstrahlschneider erinnern...?

gruss ali


----------



## zoomer (10. Dezember 2011)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ist das 29" oder 26" ?
> 
> Mein Kona Unit hat 2245 g in 18"




Korrektur :
Hab's verwechselt 2460 g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (10. Dezember 2011)

panzer-oddo schrieb:


> Verrätst du, aus welcher Schmiede dieses Bild stammt? Irgendwo hab ich sowas schon mal gesehen...
> 
> Scheinbar haben manche Rahmenbauer Probleme mit den klaren und schlichten Formen eines klassischen Diamantrahmens. Diese versuchen sie zu kompensieren, indem sie übertrieben verspielte Monster-Headbadges aufs Steuerrohr nieten, die mehr an Kritzeleien aus langeweiligen Meetings oder billige Giveaways aus dem Wasserstrahlschneider erinnern...?
> 
> gruss ali


VULTURE
fettes steuerohr gleich grosses badge 

und ja in der tat hat wade sich sattgeschweisst was das klassische betrifft
wenn manns will bekommt man aber schon noch klassisches zeug
mir gefällt an seinen Ht`s das auch sehr gut...


----------



## InoX (10. Dezember 2011)

Das ist ja wohl mal auch ein richtig schickes Gerät. Stark abfallende Oberrohre gefallen mir ja eh sehr gut aber das ist nun wirklich der Knüller. Kann man den Spaß auch mit nem Schaltauge erwerben? Die innenliegende Scheibenbremse gefällt mir auch sehr gut und die Muffe am Sattelrohr auch... Ist das überhaupt eine richtige Muffe wenn die an ein Rohr festgeschweißt ist? Das Ganze ohne Lack in Edelstahl oder Titanoptik und es wäre perfekt.


----------



## Don Trailo (11. Dezember 2011)

du bekommst das so wie du willst > ist custom!


----------



## RealNBK (11. Dezember 2011)

warum dann nicht das Fully? Das gibts doch mit Ventana wenn ich mich recht entsinne.


----------



## InoX (11. Dezember 2011)

Leider ist gestern mein neuer Rahmen gekommen sonst wäre der Vulture wahrscheinlich in die Traumrubrik mit eingegliedert gewesen und eigentlich deshalb auch nicht in Frage gekommen.  Den neuen werd ich erstmal aufbauen und fahren, bei meiner Fluktuation von Rahmen ca. 6-12 Monate... Die gehn immer kaputt!


----------



## Don Trailo (11. Dezember 2011)

RealNBK schrieb:


> warum dann nicht das Fully? Das gibts doch mit Ventana wenn ich mich recht entsinne.


 
 ja *ICH* lasse mir das fully bauen...


----------



## Spaltinho (11. Dezember 2011)

Sicher ist es schön öfters thematisiert worden,
aber ich find im Moment nichts dazu:

Gibt es 2-fach-Umwerfer, die ein 28,6mm Schellenmaß haben. Ich üblerleg mir grade das Setup meines Stahl-MTBs für nächste Saison.

Wie hab ihr das gelöst?


Viele Grüße !


----------



## OneTwo (11. Dezember 2011)

Spaltinho schrieb:


> Wie hab ihr das gelöst?



Reduzierhülse: http://www.bike-components.de/produ...rferschelle-fuer-Deore-LX--SLX--XT--XTR-.html


----------



## Spaltinho (11. Dezember 2011)

Gut, da hätte man auch selber drauf kommen können

Dank dir !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (11. Dezember 2011)

Gehste mal in deinen Fahrradladen. Die haben die immer mal über. Bei mir gabs die für lau.


----------



## Jesus Freak (11. Dezember 2011)

Das wird mal wieder eine optische Grausamkeit 
Fette Umwerferklemmschellen mit Distanzringen an filigranem Stahlrahmen? Besser einen passenden Rennradumwerfer gekauft und mit Speen Adapter passend gemacht! Z. B. hier für wenig Geld: 

http://www.mtb-kult.de/shimano-ultegra-fd-6500-umwerfer-2x9-silber-28-6mm-neu.html

http://www.speen.de/speen____SportsEquipmentEngineering/products.html

Oder man besorgt sich einen schönen XTR Umwerfer, à la FD-M953


----------



## OneTwo (11. Dezember 2011)

dann lieber den XTR FD-M953

BTW, hat hier zufälligerweise jemand noch einen Salsa Pro Moto Flat Bar 25.4mm übrig, wenn möglich neu/neuwertig?


----------



## onkel_doc (11. Dezember 2011)

muss noch schauen. eventuell gibts bald einen vor. ca 640 breit.

werd mich nochmals melden wenn ich ihn nicht mehr brauche.


----------



## Spaltinho (11. Dezember 2011)

@ Jesus Freak:
das ist auch eine sehr elegante Möglichkeit. Ich hab zu Haus noch jede Menge alte Umwerfer rumliegen. In den nächsten Wochen werde ich mich entscheiden und dann mal Bilder posten.


----------



## Jesus Freak (11. Dezember 2011)

OneTwo schrieb:


> dann lieber den XTR FD-M953
> 
> BTW, hat hier zufälligerweise jemand noch einen Salsa Pro Moto Flat Bar 25.4mm übrig, wenn möglich neu/neuwertig?



Ich kann nur positives über die Kombi Ultegra FD-6600 und Speen berichten. Vorteil gegenüber dem XTR ist, dass man bei kleiner Zähnezahl des großen Kettenblattes (-> 29er, also 38 Zähne) den Umwerfer ziemlich weit unten montieren kann, ohne die Kettenstrebe zu streifen... Was mit dem XTR nicht möglich war, dann sprang auch schon mal die Kette ab!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneTwo (11. Dezember 2011)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> muss noch schauen. eventuell gibts bald einen vor. ca 640 breit.
> werd mich nochmals melden wenn ich ihn nicht mehr brauche.



Danke, gerne auch per PN.


----------



## nebeljäger (12. Dezember 2011)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> .... Besser einen passenden Rennradumwerfer gekauft und mit Speen Adapter passend gemacht! .....



wer einen Umlenkhebel braucht, ich hätte einen Carbon-Ti für Campagnolo abzugeben...


----------



## onkel_doc (17. Dezember 2011)

Mein neues spielzeug. Heute abgeholt und bischen verändert.

Einige werden es kennen. Ja, jetzt ist es mein und auch mein erstes 29er.

Schade, dass wir so schlechtes wetter haben. Bald gehts aber raus und dann auch bessere beilder.









Lenker wird eventuell noch gegen einen geraden getauscht. Zuerst wird aber getestet.





ca 10kg so wies hier steht. Muss ea aber noch wiegen.


----------



## zuki (17. Dezember 2011)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Mein neues spielzeug. Heute abgeholt und bischen verändert.
> 
> Einige werden es kennen. Ja, jetzt ist es mein und auch mein erstes 29er.



Schade, dass Du auch unter die 29er Fraktion gegangen bist. Auch dieses Bike sieht dadurch irgendwie nach Anfang-1990er Jahre Trekkingrad Urlaub aus.


----------



## onkel_doc (17. Dezember 2011)

na ja zuki, die 26er bleiben mir natürlich erhalten. Werde auch nicht für irgendein produkt partei ergreifen. Ob 26er oder 29er ist doch nebensache. Der racegedanke zählt und da bin ich immer noch dabei.

Hat mich einfach recht gut überzeugt und werde es für nächstes jahr als trainigsrad und ab und an im renntrimm einsetzen.

Nach trekkingrad sieht vielleicht auch nur aus, weils eben so filigrane rohre hat. Stahl fahre ich einfach gerne.

Vielleicht werde ich mich ja dann wieder umentscheiden.


----------



## Orchideebar (17. Dezember 2011)

Also ich finds cool, nur die Gabel würde in schwarz noch besser passen. Schönen Samstag Abend an die Gemeinde ;-)


----------



## onkel_doc (17. Dezember 2011)

schwarz und in 80mm ists schwierig momentan was zu finden dass auch gerade noch lieferbar war.


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. Dezember 2011)

Wieder einmal ein sehr schönes Stahlrad bei dir!


----------



## OneTwo (17. Dezember 2011)




----------



## onkel_doc (17. Dezember 2011)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Wieder einmal ein sehr schönes Stahlrad bei dir!




danke für die blumen. Wenn ich manchmal zurückdenke wie hier angefangen hat. Ja, es gefällt mir auch verd...t gut. Konnte dem angebot nicht wiederstehen...zum leidwesen meiner geldbörse.


Das senderson könnte gut kommen...wenn es dann racelastig aufgebaut wird...weitermachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (17. Dezember 2011)

schönes bike herr dr.!


----------



## OneTwo (17. Dezember 2011)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Das senderson könnte gut kommen...wenn es dann racelastig aufgebaut wird...weitermachen



Das ist der Plan.

Schönes Toadal das Du da hast. Was ist das für ein Flaschenhalter (King Cage)?


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. Dezember 2011)

Sieht das nur so aus oder hat der Sanderson Rahmen ein BB30 Innenlagergehäuse?


----------



## onkel_doc (17. Dezember 2011)

OneTwo schrieb:


> Das ist der Plan.
> 
> Schönes Toadal das Du da hast. Was ist das für ein Flaschenhalter (King Cage)?




jep, king cage...fahre an all meinen rädern entweder steel cage oder den aus titan.


----------



## OneTwo (17. Dezember 2011)

Das sieht nur so aus, ist BSA (68mm ).


----------



## OneTwo (17. Dezember 2011)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> jep, king cage...fahre an all meinen rädern entweder steel cage oder den aus titan.



Danke!


----------



## shutupandride (17. Dezember 2011)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Mein neues spielzeug. Heute abgeholt und bischen verändert.


heilige sch.eisse, was für ein rad (abgesehen vom sattel ...) 
dachte , toad ist schon 15 jahre doud ...


----------



## zuki (18. Dezember 2011)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> na ja zuki, die 26er bleiben mir natürlich erhalten. Werde auch nicht für irgendein produkt partei ergreifen. Ob 26er oder 29er ist doch nebensache. Der racegedanke zählt und da bin ich immer noch dabei.
> 
> Hat mich einfach recht gut überzeugt und werde es für nächstes jahr als trainigsrad und ab und an im renntrimm einsetzen.
> 
> ...



Hast ja recht


----------



## onkel_doc (18. Dezember 2011)

shutupandride schrieb:


> heilige sch.eisse, was für ein rad (abgesehen vom sattel ...)
> dachte , toad ist schon 15 jahre doud ...




na ja, heilige sche**e hab das hübsche ding auch per zufall im velomarkt.ch gesehen und kurzfristig zugeschlagen.

Ja das waren sie auch. Man hat ne kleine auflage nochmals mit neuer moderner geo aufgelegt. Gibt nur glaub ich 6 stück davon.
Das ist nostalgie...nicht nur sattel und griffe...sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Havi (18. Dezember 2011)

Stahl und XC. Allerdings ganz und gar nicht race....


----------



## onkel_doc (18. Dezember 2011)

hab mir auch schon überlegt ein richtig geiles schredderbike mit stahlrahmen aufzubauen aber bei meinem bikeverschleiss im moment lass ichs lieber. Hab ja schon genug zu tun mit denen die ich zu hause hab.

Übrigens, muss ned immer race sein.


----------



## zingel (27. Dezember 2011)

nicht meins, aber passt hier rein...


----------



## Laktathunter (27. Dezember 2011)

Sieht toll aus,

aber was ist das ein alter Rahmen oder ne Neuauflage?


----------



## Spaltinho (27. Dezember 2011)

Ist neu.
http://www.firstflightbikes.com/NewGoat.htm


----------



## Laktathunter (27. Dezember 2011)

Hat jemand ne Ahnung wo die Rahmen sich Preislich bewegen. Min grad auf der Suche nach nem Stahlrahmen. Momentan habe ich 3 zur Auswahl die zwischen 280â¬-330â¬ liegen. On One Inbred, Kona Explosiv und Sanderson Breathe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spaltinho (27. Dezember 2011)

steht auf der seite unter pricing 
ab 1400 dollar.


----------



## nebeljäger (27. Dezember 2011)

die Paintschemes von MG waren schon immer krass


----------



## Orchideebar (27. Dezember 2011)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> die Paintschemes von MG waren schon immer krass



Sieht zwar aus wie Geschenkpapier, aber ich finds toll. Man stelle sich vor es würden so bunte Autos herumfahren, das würde die Laune extrem anheben, würden se sich beim Auffahrunfall umarmen vor Freude


----------



## Catsoft (27. Dezember 2011)

Ich finde den Paintjob einfach traumhaft!!!! Eine echte Alternative zu DK´s BC Hight Test.


----------



## shutupandride (27. Dezember 2011)

das whiskeytownracer in teamfarben war schon immer unter meinen top "irgendwann mal haben wollen"-charts.
die slider versauen´s für mich leider ein bisschen


----------



## Don Trailo (28. Dezember 2011)

shutupandride schrieb:


> das whiskeytownracer in teamfarben war schon immer unter meinen top "irgendwann mal haben wollen"-charts.
> die slider versauen´s für mich leider ein bisschen


 
word!


----------



## Laktathunter (3. Januar 2012)

Nur als Info, bei Ebay wird ein Wangaa

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Voodoo-Wanga...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item23183ab94a

und ein Poisen

http://www.ebay.de/itm/26-Stahl-MTB...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item4ab2822a7f

angeboten.


----------



## msony (3. Januar 2012)

Hallo
und frohes neues Jahr.
Ich klink mich mal hier rein,da ich vor kurzen einen  schön gemachten CC Stahlrahmen 
ich meine aus "CZ " gesehen habe,die auch mal kurz hier im Forum neu zum Verkauf standen.
Kann mir jemand sagen,welcher Hersteller das war?

Danke und Gruss Markus


----------



## olli (4. Januar 2012)

msony schrieb:


> Hallo
> und frohes neues Jahr.
> Ich klink mich mal hier rein,da ich vor kurzen einen  schön gemachten CC Stahlrahmen
> ich meine aus "CZ " gesehen habe,die auch mal kurz hier im Forum neu zum Verkauf standen.
> ...



Das?

http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/mtb1/rahmen-mtb/rahmen.html


----------



## msony (4. Januar 2012)

Hm,finde da nix aus Stahl.
Trotzdem Danke Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olli (4. Januar 2012)

msony schrieb:


> Hm,finde da nix aus Stahl.
> Trotzdem Danke Olli



Dort habe ich kürzlich den hier gekauft:

http://www.rczbikeshop.com/german/rcz-011-frame-race-853-red-with-white-stickers-size-18.html

Aber nun finde ich auf der Übersichtsseite auch keinen Stahlrahmen mehr!?!?


----------



## msony (4. Januar 2012)

Ja,genau das war der Rahmen


----------



## Jazzman1991 (6. Januar 2012)

Ein aktuelles Projekt


----------



## Don Trailo (8. Januar 2012)

nicht meins....


----------



## TiJoe (8. Januar 2012)

Jazzman1991 schrieb:


> Ein aktuelles Projekt



Sehr schön!

Bin gespannt...

Gruß Joe


----------



## Jazzman1991 (9. Januar 2012)

Bin gespannt...

Gruß Joe[/QUOTE]

http://www.light-bikes.de/forum/showthread.php?t=19343


----------



## onkel_doc (11. Januar 2012)

wenn jemand auf stahl steht hier noch ein hübsches angebot...

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Pipedreams-S...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item2318663660


----------



## Affekopp (12. Januar 2012)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> [BILD]
> 
> nicht meins....



was ist das für eine hübsche Farbe? 

Viele Grüße...


----------



## Don Trailo (17. Januar 2012)

schöne ungebaute kunst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RealNBK (17. Januar 2012)

Ich glaube das wird ein Hottie!
Kannst du evtl. bei Zeiten nahaufnahmen von den Lagerstellen am Hautrahmen posten. Sieht etwas gakelig aus, ohne den Hinterbau.


----------



## Don Trailo (17. Januar 2012)

wenn er mal da ist 
werde ich mit details kommen....


----------



## ZeFlo (17. Januar 2012)




----------



## Don Trailo (25. Januar 2012)

RealNBK schrieb:


> Ich glaube das wird ein Hottie!
> Kannst du evtl. bei Zeiten nahaufnahmen von den Lagerstellen am Hautrahmen posten. Sieht etwas gakelig aus, ohne den Hinterbau.




 


NUN IST DAS PAKET AUF DIE REISE


----------



## shutupandride (25. Januar 2012)

ah, fahrräder in meiner lieblingsfarbe gefallen mir schon immer.
ich bin sehr gespannt, was da kommt...


----------



## RealNBK (25. Januar 2012)

mit Hinterbau siehts gar nicht mehr so schlimm aus, ich hatte nur gefragt weil das Lagergehäuse am Hauptlager so windig festgeschweißt war. Bei Alu würde das sicher nicht lange halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbwanderer (29. Januar 2012)

Ein Stahlbike mit Rahmen Charge Duster, Gabel Surly Troll. Fährt sich sehr gut und wiegt auch nicht viel. Leider vibriert die Gabel stark beim Bremsen. (nur bei langsamer Geschwindigkeit). Vielleicht probier ich eine kleiner Bremsscheibe (z.Z. 203 mm).


----------



## Tyler1977 (29. Januar 2012)

Die Gabel dürfte auf 203er auch nicht wirklich ausgelegt sein ;-)

So schön ich den Charge Rahmen auch finde schaut der bei der Spacergeschwulst und dem Sattelstützenauszug mal mindestens 2 Nummern zu klein aus. Hätte da vielleicht eher das 29er Cooker statt dem Duster genommen.


----------



## waldwild (29. Januar 2012)

mtbwanderer schrieb:


> Ein Stahlbike mit Rahmen Charge Duster, Gabel Surly Troll. Fährt sich sehr gut und wiegt auch nicht viel. Leider vibriert die Gabel stark beim Bremsen. (nur bei langsamer Geschwindigkeit). Vielleicht probier ich eine kleiner Bremsscheibe (z.Z. 203 mm).



Macht meine auch (hab das 80mm Äquivalent und 185mm Scheiben).

Schaut aber wirklich geil aus  schöne schlanke schwarze Rohre.

Die sind kurz am Oberrohr, kann das sein ?
http://chargebikes.com/frames/dusterst/


----------



## mtbwanderer (29. Januar 2012)

@Tyler1977 @waldwild Die Gabel ist freigegeben bis 203 mm. Wollte extra den kleineren Rahmen, da ich ein kurzes Oberrohr mag. Das 18"er hat eine Oberrohrlänge von 58,5 cm horizontal. Das passt mir perfekt da ich das vom Liteville 301 so gewohnt bin. Das hat auch ein kurzes Oberrohr. Die zwei Spacer oberhalb der Klemmung kommen noch weck.


----------



## mtbwanderer (29. Januar 2012)

Hier noch ein Foto von der Seite:


----------



## Jaypeare (29. Januar 2012)

Rückenprobleme? Sieht mit dem Turm zu Babel unter dem Vorbau + Rizer in der Tat etwas merkwürdig aus. Der Pizzateller vorne mag mir auch nicht recht gefallen. Sonst ein schönes Rad, vor allem ein schöner Rahmen.


----------



## OneTwo (29. Januar 2012)

So, fast fertig. Auf der to-do steht noch Bremsleitungen kürzen, leichterer LRS und Flaschenhalter. Kann mich beim Letzteren aber leider nicht entscheiden: King Cage oder  Minoura in weiß ? Was meint Ihr?


----------



## RealNBK (29. Januar 2012)

mtbwanderer schrieb:


> Wollte extra den kleineren Rahmen, da ich ein kurzes Oberrohr mag.



Und warum dann den Spacerturm?


----------



## versus (29. Januar 2012)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Rückenprobleme? Sieht mit dem Turm zu Babel unter dem Vorbau + Rizer in der Tat etwas merkwürdig aus. Der Pizzateller vorne mag mir auch nicht recht gefallen. Sonst ein schönes Rad, vor allem ein schöner Rahmen.



sorry, aber ich finde den aufbau schrecklich. der rahmen ist nun wirklich das einzige, was schön ist. spacer und scheiben wurden bereits genannt. die gabel ist schlimm, die kurbel passt auch nicht dazu und der knubbelige camoulflage-sattel passt vielleicht an einen dreckhopser. die porportionen laufen komplett aus dem ruder. nee, echt nicht.

wieso man bei der grösse kein 29er nimmt, werde ich sowieso nie verstehen.


----------



## elrond (29. Januar 2012)

RealNBK schrieb:


> Und warum dann den Spacerturm?



Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun?????
Kurzes Oberrohr = man sitzt kompakt
langes Steuerrohr = wenig Überhöhung
Was das Rad angeht: Wer an eine solche Gabel eine 200 Scheibe montiert hat schon ein gutes Gottvertrauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (30. Januar 2012)

OneTwo schrieb:


> So, fast fertig. Auf der to-do steht noch Bremsleitungen kürzen, leichterer LRS und Flaschenhalter. Kann mich beim Letzteren aber leider nicht entscheiden: King Cage oder  Minoura in weiß ? Was meint Ihr?



King in Stahl


----------



## mtbwanderer (30. Januar 2012)

Das Rad passt mir von der Geometrie her so perfekt. Ich verwende es nicht für Cross-Country sondern für Touren-Allmountain. Da ist eine aufrechtere Sitzposition angenehmer und große 203er Bremsscheiben wollte ich eigentlich auch nicht mehr missen.  Das einzige Kopfzerbrechen bereitet mir nur die vibrierende Gabel, aber ich versuch die kleinere Scheibe. Ein kleinerer Rahmen ist einfach wendiger. Einfach 4 Spacer rein und gut ist.


----------



## Nordpol (30. Januar 2012)

leider nicht bezahlbar...


----------



## muttipullover (30. Januar 2012)

@ OneTwo: Schöner Rahmen, aber ein paar Kleinigkeiten am Aufbau würde ich noch ändern.
1. gerade Thomson Sattelstütze, dann brauchst du den Sattel nicht so weit nach vorn schieben
2. Spacer weg und Vorbau positiv fahren
3.ein paar rote KB-Schrauben wären schick


----------



## RealNBK (30. Januar 2012)

elrond schrieb:


> Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun?????
> Kurzes Oberrohr = man sitzt kompakt
> langes Steuerrohr = wenig Überhöhung
> Was das Rad angeht: Wer an eine solche Gabel eine 200 Scheibe montiert hat schon ein gutes Gottvertrauen.



Ja, war mein Fehler, ich dachte er meint ein kurzes Steuerrohr.
Nichts desto trotz schreibe ich dem Rad mit dem Aufbau ein fürchterliches Fahrverhalten zu. Sicherlich mag es sein dass der Besitzer sehr gut darauf sitzt, aber MTB bersteht zum glück nicht nur aus sitzen und treten.
Der Einwand mit der Radgröße ist hier aber mal wirklich angebracht. Er muss ja nicht die Radgröße wechseln, aber hier lohnt es sich wirklich darüber nachzudenken. Ich mein, er ist groß und hat den Lenker gerner oben. Zudem will er keine Federgabel. Da passt ein 29er wie die Faust aufs auge zu.


----------



## OneTwo (30. Januar 2012)

Catsoft schrieb:


> King in Stahl



Ich hatte den Minoura jetzt mal in der Hand und er macht einen doch sehr
'dünnen' Eindruck. Da sieht der King Cage schon wesentlich stabiler aus.
Den werde ich dann wohl bestellen. Danke für den Tipp 




muttipullover schrieb:


> @ OneTwo: Schöner Rahmen, aber ein paar Kleinigkeiten am Aufbau würde ich noch ändern.
> 1. gerade Thomson Sattelstütze, dann brauchst du den Sattel nicht so weit nach vorn schieben
> 2. Spacer weg und Vorbau positiv fahren
> 3.ein paar rote KB-Schrauben wären schick



Die Sattelstütze gefällt mir persönlich gut und bleibt. Eventuell sieht es aufgrund des Setbacks so aus, bei einer geraden Stütze wäre der Sattel auch genau an dieser Position. Spacer/Vorbau sind noch in der Testphase.
Die roten Kettenblattschrauben kommen, sobald ich die neuen Blätter habe
(40/28). Danke für Deine Vorschläge.


----------



## Catsoft (30. Januar 2012)

OneTwo schrieb:


> Ich hatte den Minoura jetzt mal in der Hand und er macht einen doch sehr
> 'dünnen' Eindruck. Da sieht der King Cage schon wesentlich stabiler aus.
> Den werde ich dann wohl bestellen. Danke für den Tipp



Optisch am Stahlrahmen gibt es ihn hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9153190&postcount=1

Zum Vergleich die Ti-Variante: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9079818&postcount=856

Robert


----------



## muttipullover (30. Januar 2012)

@ OneTwo: Ich finde halt glänzend schwarze Anbauteile klassischer, gerade wenn man einen weißen Stahlrahmen fährt.
z.B: Mein Ex-Rocky


----------



## Jaypeare (30. Januar 2012)

Schön, das Sanderson. Ich hätt halt statt roteloxalbling blaueloxalbling genommen, um die Farbe der Aufkleber aufzugreifen. Als Franke find ich weiß-rot aber schon aus Prinzip gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## msony (31. Januar 2012)

Mein Stahlrad.
Gruesse Markus


----------



## mtbwanderer (31. Januar 2012)

elrond schrieb:


> Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun?????
> Kurzes Oberrohr = man sitzt kompakt
> langes Steuerrohr = wenig Überhöhung
> Was das Rad angeht: Wer an eine solche Gabel eine 200 Scheibe montiert hat schon ein gutes Gottvertrauen.




ja die Gabel kommt mir auch sehr filigran vor mit dieser Scheibe. Obwohl, Freigabe hat sie bis 203 mm. Besser ich leg mir so etwas zu: 

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/MTB/Starrgabeln/Surly-Instigator-DiscCanti-Starrgabel::5352.html

ist halt 300 gramm schwerer aber Sicherheit geht vor.


----------



## Don Trailo (31. Januar 2012)

msony schrieb:


> Mein Stahlrad.
> Gruesse Markus



Klasse  !!
Die Onzabarends mochte ich a.d 
stören  aber irgendwie


----------



## msony (1. Februar 2012)

Die Barends sind mittlerweile abmontiert.


----------



## panzer-oddo (1. Februar 2012)

OneTwo schrieb:


> Ich hatte den Minoura jetzt mal in der Hand und er macht einen doch sehr
> 'dünnen' Eindruck. Da sieht der King Cage schon wesentlich stabiler aus.
> Den werde ich dann wohl bestellen. Danke für den Tipp
> 
> ...



Mit der Flaschenhalterfrage an weissem Stahlrahmen hab ich mich auch schon beschäftigt, siehe hier

Obwohl der King etwas mehr Fett auf den Rippen hat, bin ich bei dem geblieben...eigentlich kann man mit Flaschenhaltern wohl kaum grobe Fehler machen.... ausser man montiert Ringlé H2O...


----------



## OneTwo (2. Februar 2012)

panzer-oddo schrieb:


> Mit der Flaschenhalterfrage an weissem Stahlrahmen hab ich mich auch schon beschäftigt, siehe hier
> 
> Obwohl der King etwas mehr Fett auf den Rippen hat, bin ich bei dem geblieben...eigentlich kann man mit Flaschenhaltern wohl kaum grobe Fehler machen.... ausser man montiert Ringlé H2O...




... der King Cage ist es nun auch geworden. Danke für die Tipps/Bilder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (3. Februar 2012)

Will jetzt hier keine Werbung machen, aber ich hätte noch nen schönen Scapin Rahmen zu verkaufen! Eignet sich sehr gut als Basis für ein schönes Touren-CC Hardtail. Bei mir steht er leider nur im Keller rum und wird nicht artgerecht bewegt!


----------



## muttipullover (3. Februar 2012)

Scapin...lecker!!!


----------



## InoX (3. Februar 2012)

Das Bike-Tech sieht sehr schön aus. Besonders die Gabel hat es mir angetan. Die hat mal eine etwas andere Form und ist trotzdem sehr schön schlicht.


----------



## mtbwanderer (3. Februar 2012)

Momentum schrieb:


> So ich hab's nu auch geschafft. Mein erster Aufbau ist fertig geworden
> 
> Eigentlich wollte ich ja erst einen Sanderson Rahmen kaufen. Leider hatten die Leute bei Sanderson wohl nicht soviel Interesse daran.. oder einfach zu viel zu tun. Und dann hab ich ein 2009er Charge Duster bei Evanscycles gesehn.
> 
> ...


Hallo, habe auch eine Charge Duster Bike. Wie bist du mit deiner Gabel zufrieden? Habe eine Surly 1x1 Gabel, und die vibriert ganz schön beim Bremsen. Servus


----------



## panzer-oddo (3. Februar 2012)

.


----------



## TiJoe (3. Februar 2012)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Will jetzt hier keine Werbung machen, aber ich hätte noch nen schönen Scapin Rahmen zu verkaufen! Eignet sich sehr gut als Basis für ein schönes Touren-CC Hardtail. Bei mir steht er leider nur im Keller rum und wird nicht artgerecht bewegt!



Wenn schon, denn schon!

Wo sind die Bilder? 

Joe


----------



## JDEM (3. Februar 2012)

Wenn ich schon danach gefragt werde: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157629142179947

Der Rahmen ist jetzt auch im Bikemarkt zu finden


----------



## RealNBK (4. Februar 2012)

Holla, das teil ist wirklich lecker, wie lang ist das OR? Diese Details habe ich vorher noch nicht gesehn, toll ausfallenden, tolle bremsenaufnahme und der rest ist sicherlich auch nicht schlecht. Wie schwer ist die Kiste denn?


----------



## TiJoe (4. Februar 2012)

RealNBK schrieb:


> Holla, das teil ist wirklich lecker, wie lang ist das OR? Diese Details habe ich vorher noch nicht gesehn, toll ausfallenden, tolle bremsenaufnahme und der rest ist sicherlich auch nicht schlecht. Wie schwer ist die Kiste denn?



Steht alles in der Bikemarkt-Anzeige! 

Würde gut zu meinem Scapin Blato passen... 

We'll wait and see!

Gruß Joe


----------



## Hotschy681 (22. Februar 2012)

Holla, fast zwei Wochen Ruhe hier...

Ich habe heute das schöne Wetter genutzt um mal ein paar Fotos zu machen.

1. mein Neuaufbau "Bäcker- und Kinderziehfahrrad"
Habe den Rahmen total veranzt bei ebay gekauft und ihn dann etwas gepflegt, gestrahlt, gepulvert...sieht aus wie neu das gute Stück. 



















2. Mein Lobster wurde etwas umgebaut, Umrüstung auf Hope LRS und Bremsen, sowie Race Face Turbine Teile...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (22. Februar 2012)

Der Kinderschlepper sieht echt schön aus.  Die Reifen snd mir allerdings etwas zu monströs. Das geht aber schon klar

Beim roten bin ich mir nicht sicher was ich davon halten soll...
Hast du ein Gewicht zum Vorbau?


----------



## lupus_bhg (22. Februar 2012)

Find ich beide ziemlich gut!


----------



## Hotschy681 (22. Februar 2012)

Die Reifen waren über... Ich wollte contis montieren, aber ein bekannter Bike Versender war nicht in der Lage mir die zu liefern...

Der Vorbau wiegt angeblich 135g...


----------



## InoX (22. Februar 2012)

Herstellerangaben kenn ich, wollte wissen ob man da auch erstmal noch 20 g dazu rechnen muss.


----------



## Hotschy681 (22. Februar 2012)

Hab ihn damals gewogen, kann mich aber ni mehr dran erinnern, also ist's im vertretbaren Rahmen gewesen


----------



## Spaltinho (22. Februar 2012)

Wie macht sich der Hummer so ?

Viele Grüße !


----------



## Hotschy681 (22. Februar 2012)

Spaltinho schrieb:


> Wie macht sich der Hummer so ?
> 
> Viele Grüße !



Bin sehr zufrieden, möchte fast sagen, einer der besten, den ich je hatte. Wie weit bist du denn mit deinem?


----------



## Spaltinho (22. Februar 2012)

Die nächsten Tage treffen Kurbel, Innenlager und Pedale ein. Es fehlen noch sämtliche Schaltungskomponenten. Ich denke nächsten Monat wird mal Probe gefahren. Endlich !


----------



## a.nienie (22. Februar 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> find ich beide ziemlich gut!


+1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ice (22. Februar 2012)

Hi,
 @ Hotschy
 na,bist du rückfällig geworden   wieder ein DBR 
naja ein Brötchenholfahrrad braucht jeder  sieht gut aus 
 neuer Lack macht doch was her... vielleicht müsste ich meins (Brötchenhol...) doch lackieren 
gruß Ice


----------



## Don Trailo (24. Februar 2012)




----------



## InoX (24. Februar 2012)

Sehr schönes Bike. Lediglich der Steuerbereich will mir nicht  so ganz gefallen. Die Gabel und das Steuerrohr wirken zu massiv im Verhältnis zum restlichen Rad. Aber ein sehr schönes Fully mit einer schönen Farbe. Die silbernen Teile mit dem Blau als Trennung zum Grün gefallen mir auch sehr gut.


----------



## nexx (24. Februar 2012)

Das kommt in meinen Lesezeichen-Ordner mit dem Namen "Rattenscharf". Aber erstmal den Sabber von Monitor wischen...
Junge Junge, das Ding ist was ganz Feines. Nur der Lenker ist mir etwas zu gekröpft, sieht eher komisch aus.


----------



## ohneworte (24. Februar 2012)

Sehr schön das Teil!


----------



## Orchideebar (24. Februar 2012)

Ich finde "Don Trailos" grÃ¼nes bike auch Spitze, sehr hÃ¼bsch, eigtl. viel zu Schade um es einzusauen. Habe eben mal auf "Vulturecycle.com" geschaut, dass der Rahmenpreis bei 1400 US Dollar (ca.1040â¬) beginnt, durchaus Preiswert...

@nexx: Ich glaube det is ne optische TÃ¤uschung, der Lenker ist nicht soo sehr gekrÃ¶pft, das sind die Bremshebel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (25. Februar 2012)

Ht 1400dollar
Fs 2400dollaros

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9240996&postcount=542


----------



## elrond (25. Februar 2012)

Altertümliches Material, veraltete Radgröße + nicht mehr zeitgemäße Steuerrohrdimension:




mag's trotzdem.


----------



## onkel_doc (25. Februar 2012)

aber auch diesem kann man ein hübsches rädchen formen...

Hat ja einige beispiele wies geht mit dem rahmen...

gerade du weisst ja wies geht...


----------



## elrond (26. Februar 2012)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> aber auch diesem kann man ein hübsches rädchen formen...
> 
> Hat ja einige beispiele wies geht mit dem rahmen...
> 
> gerade du weisst ja wies geht...




Mann tut was mann kann


----------



## Jesus Freak (26. Februar 2012)

Das Wiesmann ist geil, die Farbe rockt! Sieht richtig nach Wald und Trails aus. 

Don: 8,5/10 auf der Skala. Meine Vorschläge: 
1. Reifenaufschrift schwärzen
2. Echten Klassik Flite besorgen
3. Thomson Stütze, die Jochklemmung taugt nix und sieht auch nicht schön aus. 

Aber davon abgesehen ist die Basis (= Rahmen/Gabel) sehr schön und bietet natürlich Interpretationsspielraum!
Und der Flaschenhalter


----------



## TiJoe (26. Februar 2012)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Das Wiesmann ist geil, die Farbe rockt! Sieht richtig nach Wald und Trails aus.



Genaaaaauuu!!!


----------



## onkel_doc (26. Februar 2012)

jep, wie immer schönes wiessmann

nur den sattel noch nach vorne rutschen...


----------



## Blumenhummer (26. Februar 2012)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> 1. Reifenaufschrift schwärzen
> ...
> 3. Thomson Stütze, die Jochklemmung taugt nix und sieht auch nicht schön aus.



Das wäre sicherlich ein Schritt nach vorne. Ein wirklich stimmiges Bild ergäbe sich für mich allerdings auch dann nicht. Bis auf die Farbe will mir an diesem Rad so ziemlich gar nichts gefallen. Da hat der Eigner in der Vergangenheit wesentlich schönere Räder im Fuhrpark gehabt. Aber klar, die Hauptsache ist natürlich, dass sich das gute Stück mit großem Vergnügen bewegen lässt.

Auch das Koxinga von elrond will mir offen gestanden nicht so recht gefallen. Die Farbe hat etwas, keine Frage. Ansonsten schaut es in optischer Hinsicht auch hier nach meinem unmaßgeblichen Dafürhalten eher mau aus.


----------



## versus (26. Februar 2012)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> 2. Echten Klassik Flite besorgen



was ist denn ein echter klassik flite? einer von 90, oder wie?


----------



## Jesus Freak (26. Februar 2012)

Ja, ein echter ist einer mit dem "alten" Gestell und dem qualitativ besseren Leder. Leichter waren sie auch. 
Das sind natürlich nur Dinge, die meinem MTB-Classic-Gen entspringen. Aber mit gefällt das neue Gestell tatsächlich nicht. Ich hatte 96 meinen ersten Flite und bin seitdem nichts anderes gefahren und die Form hat sich mir ins Gehirn gebrannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (26. Februar 2012)




----------



## Altitude (26. Februar 2012)

ich find den frosch schon schön & schräg...


----------



## nebeljäger (26. Februar 2012)

uuuuuuund......

wie fährt sich der Frosch?

http://youtu.be/w3px06j0tIM


----------



## Fezza (26. Februar 2012)

jou, das würd mich auch interessieren! Musste heute dank Erkältung eine Ausfahrr sauswn lassen... Da würd mich schon interessieren, wie es anderen ging...


----------



## shutupandride (27. Februar 2012)

sehr geil das wiesmann.
in grün noch besser als in braun.


elrond schrieb:


>


----------



## Don Trailo (29. Februar 2012)

shutupandride schrieb:


> sehr geil das wiesmann.
> in grün noch besser als in braun.


 
braun fand ichs edler
die farbe erinnert mich an einen tresor


----------



## Rolf (29. Februar 2012)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> braun fand ichs edler
> die farbe erinnert mich an einen tresor



Ich fands auch vorher viel schöner.

Allerdings sieht die neue Farbe für mich nach NatoOliv aus, und das weckt negative Assoziationen


----------



## elrond (29. Februar 2012)

Rolf schrieb:


> Ich fands auch vorher viel schöner.
> 
> Allerdings sieht die neue Farbe für mich nach NatoOliv aus, und das weckt negative Assoziationen



ist Nato-Oliv, für mich als ehemaligen Zivi weckt das jetzt keine negativen Assoziationen. Der Orange Schriftzug tut da noch das übrige und wenn's mir doch mal zu militärisch werden sollte, kleb ich ein paar Prilblumen drauf.


----------



## Rolf (29. Februar 2012)

elrond schrieb:


> wenn's mir doch mal zu militärisch werden sollte, kleb ich ein paar Prilblumen drauf.



Hast Du noch welche ? Das fände ich echt cool 

Die Farbe des SchriftZuges finde ich auch nicht optimal. Ein helles Grün, wie weiter oben gezeigt wäre vielleicht schöner !? Zumal das Orange nicht zu dem der Naben passt, oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (29. Februar 2012)

Rolf schrieb:


> Hast Du noch welche ? Das fände ich echt cool
> 
> Die Farbe des SchriftZuges finde ich auch nicht optimal. Ein helles Grün, wie weiter oben gezeigt wäre vielleicht schöner !? Zumal das Orange nicht zu dem der Naben passt, oder ?



Die gab es doch vor kurzem wieder als so eine Retro-Aktion!


----------



## nebeljäger (29. Februar 2012)

passt gut zu Tresorgrün.....

Serotta Rovergreen mit original Flite... Dooooooonnnn.....


----------



## cluso (29. Februar 2012)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> 1. Reifenaufschrift schwärzen
> 2. Echten Klassik Flite besorgen
> 3. Thomson Stütze, die Jochklemmung taugt nix und sieht auch nicht schön aus.





Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Ein wirklich stimmiges Bild ergäbe sich für mich allerdings auch dann nicht.
> 
> Dafürhalten eher mau aus.





Rolf schrieb:


> das weckt negative Assoziationen



Sind wir hier jetzt im "Germany´s next Topmodel"-Forum? 

Irre welche Punkte hier bemängelt werden. Als nächstes muss man fürs Bild auf große Kettenblatt schalten, die Pedale horizontal ausrichten und natürlich Ventilkappen entfernen. 

Gruß

C.


----------



## ohneworte (29. Februar 2012)

Sehr geiles Serotta!


----------



## TiJoe (29. Februar 2012)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Sehr geiles Serotta!



...und sehr geile Location!


----------



## OneTwo (29. Februar 2012)

was für ein geiles serotta und der view !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (29. Februar 2012)

danke!

Mein Arbeitsweg....


----------



## shutupandride (29. Februar 2012)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> passt gut zu Tresorgrün ... mit original Flite


mit einem grünen rahmen kann man einfach wenig verkehrt machen.
mein 1991er serotta t´max mit original 1991er flite (alte männer brauchen den anscheinend), garniert mit backsteintapete


----------



## nebeljäger (29. Februar 2012)

uiiiii, das ist mal ein ganz anders Grüüüüün....
___________________


http://youtu.be/hpiIWMWWVco


meiner liebsten BRG ATX


----------



## shutupandride (29. Februar 2012)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> meiner liebsten BRG ATX


aha, wo ist der rest?!
___________________

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=syzS14qzfMA"]Dinosaur Jr. - Green Mind      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## TiJoe (1. März 2012)

Man, man, man!

Da fängt man ja an sich ohne Serotta richtig schlecht zu fühlen...

Echt schicke Schätzchen!

Joe


----------



## Nordpol (1. März 2012)

leider kein serotta aber brg...


----------



## Don Trailo (1. März 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4ZxxHbJGbY&feature=related"]The Muppet Show: Kermit - "Bein' Green"      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Catsoft (1. März 2012)

Grün kann ich auch:





Robert


----------



## Don Trailo (1. März 2012)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Grün kann ich auch:
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/857359
> 
> Robert


sehr racemässig
irgenwie finde ichs cool 
trotz unruhe


----------



## elrond (1. März 2012)

heißes Teil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blumenhummer (1. März 2012)

cluso schrieb:


> "Germany´s next Topmodel"-Forum?



Mir war gar nicht bewusst, dass sich das in Rede stehende Format mit Fahrrädern auseinandersetzt. Vielleicht sollte ich ja doch mal einen Blick in eine der Sendungen werfen...


----------



## Jaypeare (1. März 2012)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Mir war gar nicht bewusst, dass sich das in Rede stehende Format mit Fahrrädern auseinandersetzt. Vielleicht sollte ich ja doch mal einen Blick in eine der Sendungen werfen...



Das nicht, aber bezüglich des Rumgezickes drumherum bestehen gewisse Ähnlichkeiten.

Das "Wasserrohr-Chaka" auf der letzten Seite fällt zwischen all dem Edelstahl gar nicht negativ auf. Im Gegenteil.


----------



## Nordpol (1. März 2012)

Das "Wasserrohr Chaka" ist ein Stevens Race, mit seiner Zeit unter 2000g.


----------



## Jaypeare (1. März 2012)

Oh, dann hab ich das verwechselt. Tschuldigung. Bin mir recht sicher, dass hier mal ein ganz ähnlich aufgebautes Chaka unterwegs war.


----------



## JDEM (1. März 2012)

Hab heute mal mein neues (18 Jahre altes) Gary Fisher Rangitoto bewegt:







Ist dann auch wie die Firma baden gegangen


----------



## cluso (1. März 2012)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Mir war gar nicht bewusst, dass sich das in Rede stehende Format mit Fahrrädern auseinandersetzt. Vielleicht sollte ich ja doch mal einen Blick in eine der Sendungen werfen...





Jaypeare schrieb:


> Das nicht, aber bezüglich des Rumgezickes drumherum bestehen gewisse Ähnlichkeiten.



Danke.


----------



## Don Trailo (1. März 2012)

cluso schrieb:


> Danke.


Amüsant ja


----------



## Jesus Freak (1. März 2012)

cluso schrieb:


> Sind wir hier jetzt im "Germany´s next Topmodel"-Forum?
> 
> Irre welche Punkte hier bemängelt werden. Als nächstes muss man fürs Bild auf große Kettenblatt schalten, die Pedale horizontal ausrichten und natürlich Ventilkappen entfernen.
> 
> ...



Was soll das heißen? Ich habe nichts bemängelt und deutlich gesagt, dass mir das Rad sehr gut gefällt. Die drei Punkte sollten lediglich Anregungen von mir sein, konstruktive Kritik. 
Kein Grund, sich aufzuregen!


----------



## ohneworte (1. März 2012)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> Was soll das heißen? Ich habe nichts bemängelt und deutlich gesagt, dass mir das Rad sehr gut gefällt. Die drei Punkte sollten lediglich Anregungen von mir sein, konstruktive Kritik.
> Kein Grund, sich aufzuregen!



Ceep cool!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (2. März 2012)

grüne welle








werde mir im 2013 portland mal genau angucken
muss ja einer einladung folgen.....




das gebogene werden die konservativen mögen


----------



## Catsoft (2. März 2012)

Wobei ich gerade beim Blick in meinen Maileingang fast den Herztod gestorben bin.Cy (Cotic) hat gerade einen Prototypen in Reynolds 931 gepostet  Leider sind die Bilder noch nicht auf der HP. Dafür würde ich töten!

Robert


----------



## Don Trailo (2. März 2012)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Leider sind die Bilder noch nicht auf der HP. Dafür würde ich töten!
> 
> Robert


 
sechzehn oder siebzehn jahre??
 alter!


----------



## Catsoft (2. März 2012)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> sechzehn oder siebzehn jahre??
> alter!



OK, nicht für die Bilder  Und ich hab ja auch nicht gesagt was ich töten würde....


----------



## a.nienie (2. März 2012)

bei dem winter 29er finde ich den dreckabstreifer am HR sehr gut 

robert, lad das bild doch hier rein, killer!


----------



## FlowinFlo (2. März 2012)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Wobei ich gerade beim Blick in meinen Maileingang fast den Herztod gestorben bin.Cy (Cotic) hat gerade einen Prototypen in Reynolds 931 gepostet  Leider sind die Bilder noch nicht auf der HP. Dafür würde ich töten!
> 
> Robert



Das hier?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (2. März 2012)

sieht heiss aus, aber für den preis könnte man auch...


----------



## Catsoft (2. März 2012)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Das hier?



Jep! Aber ich bin heute sowieso nicht zurechnungsfähig. Urlaub, das Cotic und die neue von König Boris  Das ist zuviel für einen alten Mann!


----------



## Catsoft (5. März 2012)

Für das Cotic scheint es doch Chancen zu geben, auch als 26".


----------



## Blumenhummer (5. März 2012)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Rumgezicke...



Die meisten Menschen wollen lieber durch Lob ruiniert als durch Kritik gerettet werden. Schade eigentlich...


----------



## elrond (5. März 2012)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Die meisten Menschen wollen lieber durch Lob ruiniert als durch Kritik gerettet werden. Schade eigentlich...



Manche Leute bauen ihre Räder auch einfach nach ihrem Geschmack und Bedürfnissen auf, fahren die Teile und kümmern sich nicht um die Meinung von Stylegurus...


----------



## Blumenhummer (5. März 2012)

elrond schrieb:


> Manche Leute bauen ihre Räder auch einfach nach ihrem Geschmack und Bedürfnissen auf, fahren die Teile und kümmern sich nicht um die Meinung von Stylegurus...



So muss das sein.


----------



## Jaypeare (5. März 2012)

Blumenhummer schrieb:


> Die meisten Menschen wollen lieber durch Lob ruiniert als durch Kritik gerettet werden. Schade eigentlich...



Fundierte konstruktive Kritik und Rumgezicke sind verschiedene Dinge. Eines von beiden ist mir in diesem Forum bisher deutlich häufiger begegnet, als das andere. Das hat jetzt aber weder etwas mit dir noch mit dem Thema zu tun.


----------



## Don Trailo (6. März 2012)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Fundierte konstruktive Kritik und Rumgezicke sind verschiedene Dinge. Eines von beiden ist mir in diesem Forum bisher deutlich häufiger begegnet, als das andere. Das hat jetzt aber weder etwas mit dir noch mit dem Thema zu tun.


 
gewissen ausagen,gezicke oder gegenüber konstruktive Kritik muss man mit indifferenz begegnen...denke wer ein rad in die galerie stellt... rechnet doch damit das es nicht allen gefällt.... und das ist auch gut so...
lächerlich ist eher die art von kritiker die einiges bemägeln und selber ganz unharmonische räder besitzen...


easy alles halb so wild
Es gibt nur eine Unannehmlichkeit, die peinlicher ist, als in aller Munde zu sein: nicht in aller Munde zu sein.(o.W)


----------



## InoX (6. März 2012)

irgendetwas stimmt für mich an diesem Rad nicht. Das sieht so kurz aus oder täuscht das?

Die klassische Lackierung gefällt hingegen.

Grüße


----------



## Jaypeare (6. März 2012)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> gewissen ausagen,gezicke oder gegenüber konstruktive Kritik muss man mit indifferenz begegnen...denke wer ein rad in die galerie stellt... rechnet doch damit das es nicht allen gefällt.... und das ist auch gut so...
> lächerlich ist eher die art von kritiker die einiges bemägeln und selber ganz unharmonische räder besitzen...



Wenn die einzige Kritik an einem Bike die nicht ausgerichteten Reifenschriften oder die falsche Farbe der Ventilkappen ist, würde ich persönlich das ohnehin eher als Kompliment betrachten.  Genauso, wenn die Kritik von jemandem kommt, der beim 37.000 identisch aufgebauten komplett schwarzen Scott oder Cube immer noch in Begeisterungsstürme ausbricht.

Schönes Truefab. Nur die Gabel will mir nicht so recht gefallen. Wegen des generellen Aufbaus zicke ich jetzt lieber mal nicht rum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (6. März 2012)

ja, die gabel stört irgendwie.
rahmen finde ich aber sehr hübsch.


----------



## RealNBK (6. März 2012)

Bis auf die gabel ist das recht hübsch. Welche Felgen sind das genau? Ich würde mir gerne mal einen crosser mit dickeren Reifen und HS33 (Firmtech) aufbauen, weiß aber nicht ob RR-Felgen die richtige Wahl wären. Und die MTB-Felgen sind ja meistens für Discs.


----------



## versus (6. März 2012)

ok, ich mach mal zicken deluxe:

- bremsflanken am disc lrs finde ich unschön. 
- umgedrehter thomson und dann wieder riser finde ich nicht nur unschön, sondern auch quatsch. 
- diese xt kurbel gehört zum hässlichsten was shimano je gebaut hat.
- die moots stütze passt zu nix an dem rad.
- die sattelstellung sieht unangenehm aus.
- das gekabels ist hoffentlich noch nicht fertig.

so, was vergessen? ach ja, die gabel...


----------



## elrond (6. März 2012)

versus schrieb:


> so, was vergessen?



Die Reifengröße!


----------



## Catsoft (6. März 2012)

versus schrieb:


> - die moots stütze passt zu nix an dem rad.



Und dann den Sattel ganz nach vorne schieben. Selbe Liga wie Lenker/Vorbau


----------



## shutupandride (6. März 2012)

elrond schrieb:


> Die Reifengröße!


der kuhfell turbomatic4


----------



## Dr. Hannibal (6. März 2012)

versus schrieb:


> ok, ich mach mal zicken deluxe:
> 
> - bremsflanken am disc lrs finde ich unschön.
> - umgedrehter thomson und dann wieder riser finde ich nicht nur unschön, sondern auch quatsch.
> ...



Da schließe ich mich mal voll und ganz an, sonst fällt mir noch ein das die Bremse recht unwürdig ist.


----------



## zoomer (6. März 2012)

Ich kann mit dem Rad leider so gar nichts anfangen.
Nicht ein einziges Teil davon würde ich an einem meiner Räder erdulden.
Auch nicht eine der Farben.

Kann das sein das die Gabel im Falle eines Falles ganz bös im Rahmen einschlägt ?


----------



## Don Trailo (6. März 2012)

den rahmen würde ich nehmen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (6. März 2012)

Selbst da stören mich neben der (2)Farbigkeit und Grafik, dass die Sitzstreben
mal wieder am Knotenpunkt Ober-/Sitzrohr vorbeischiessen.
Dann, dass die "Stützstrebe" für die hintere Bremse rund und im selben Durchmesser
gehalten ist geht für mich gestalterisch gar nicht. Was ist jetzt davon Strebe, Kettenstrebe
oder Sitzstrebe ?

Je länger ich's anschau, daran geht einfach gar nichts.
Die gebogene Sattelstütze, sieht zusammen mit der gewöhnungsbedürftigen (schmerzhaften ?)
Sattelstellung einfach verbogen aus. Dann hat sie aber zusätzlich trotzdem noch ein leichtes
Setback.
Und wie schon angesprochen die Steuerzentrale, Spacerturm und Rizer, dann soll er bitte den
Vorbau wieder drehen, auch wenn er davon "Rücken" bekommt.
Der voluminöse Steuersatz der aus dem Oberrohr rausquillt.



Seufz, nein geht nicht.

Ich bekomme da gleich wieder den NAHBS Koller.
Wenn ich da durch die Gallerien klicke, rollen sich bei mir auch bei 98% der Ausstellungsstücke
die Zehnägel auf ....


----------



## shutupandride (6. März 2012)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ich bekomme da gleich wieder den NAHBS Koller.
> Wenn ich da durch die Gallerien klicke, rollen sich bei mir auch bei 98% der Ausstellungsstücke die Zehnägel auf ....


es geht doch nichts über einen würdevollen suizid


----------



## versus (6. März 2012)

elrond schrieb:


> Die Reifengröße!



nee, ich will ja nicht dogmatisch wirken


----------



## onkel_doc (6. März 2012)

rahmen ist goil, der rest für mich persönlich zum:kotz:

schade für den hübschen rahmen...


----------



## aka (21. März 2012)

Das Rad ist sicher kein Kunstwerk, aber was solls -


----------



## Schlammpaddler (22. März 2012)

aka schrieb:


> Das Rad ist sicher kein Kunstwerk, aber was solls -
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1081637


Dafür ist das Bild schön!
Erinnert mich irgendwie an den Klassiker mit dem röhrenden Hirsch überm Sofa.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cone-A (23. März 2012)

aka schrieb:


> Das Rad ist sicher kein Kunstwerk, aber was solls -



Naja, ein Bizango ist schon ein schönes Stück. Rücklicht und Schutzblech abgemacht und schon ist es ein Kunstwerk. ;-)


----------



## Geisterfahrer (23. März 2012)

Richtig. Und die klassische MZ bringt Dir gleich nochmal einige Sympathiepunkte ein.


----------



## EisenHeinrich (29. März 2012)

Kunstwerk - ja
Stahl - ja
Wird allerdings noch komplettiert

Nebenbei mal `ne doofe Frage. Das gute Geröhr ist beschichtungstechnisch ein wenig mitgenommen. Sollte ich sandstrahlen und neu beschichten lassen oder eher `ne dünne Schicht Lack über die Pulverbeschichtung ziehen? Die Kratzer sind nicht tief, wirkt nur total abgeschrammelt.ab

Hab außerdem keinen Schimmer vom Einfügen größerer Bildformate...jaja - steinigt mich, hehehe!


----------



## zoomer (29. März 2012)

Ich würde es erstmal mit Polieren versuchen.
Das sieht dann im Idealfall sehr gepflegt aus aber man sieht ihm noch die
Lebenserfahrung an - in würde Altern 

Wenn aber abgebröckelter Klarlack drauf war würde ich nach dem Anschleifen
mit Klarlack drübergehen.


Wenn man es komplett mit Strahlen und Pulvern renoviert sollten die Anbauteile
ebenfalls in würdigem Zustand zur Verfügung stehen ....




Wenn Dein Bild schon irgendwo im Netz liegt kannst Du den Bildlink als Image tag
einfügen. Ansonsten, schau mal in Deine Benutzergalerie - Lade am besten dort
die Bilder hoch - unten beim Bild findest Du dann Optione welche Grösse Du
verlinken kannst ...


----------



## EisenHeinrich (29. März 2012)

Der Rahmen war noch nie aufgebaut! Sind echt "horrende" Lagerspuren in der Pulverbeschichtung. Was die Anbauteile angeht, da geb ich dir Recht...wird aber auch so geschehen. Alles nagelneu bzw. NOS - `ne Mischung und die Classicfreaks mögen mir verzeihen...


----------



## zoomer (29. März 2012)

Vielleicht hast Du auch ein paar grossformatige Detailbilder dass man die Schäden
etwas besser einordnen kann ...


----------



## OneTwo (1. April 2012)

von der Runde heute ...





und ich hatte auch eine Begleiterin ... zwar kein Stahl aber sie hat mitgehalten


----------



## FlowinFlo (1. April 2012)

Sehr schön, das Sanderson (das Kleine sowieso  )!
Hast du das von CRC? Die hatten die ja kürzlich im Angebot.


Viele Grüße,
Flo


----------



## OneTwo (2. April 2012)

Danke! Ja, das Sanderson kommt von CRC.


----------



## sanderson-life (2. April 2012)

ja, wirklich sehr schön das Rad 

das wäre übrigens auch meine Meinung, wenn ich nicht vorbelastet wäre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EisenHeinrich (3. April 2012)

Nu aber - wird mein "neuer" Stahlhobel. Da ich, nach der zweiten Knie-OP, endlich wieder darf, geht`s jetzt an den Aufbau. Werd den Rest meines Lebens eh nichts mehr mit "Volldampf" zu tun haben - daher wird`s eher `n "Easy Rider" und auch nicht auf`s letzte Gramm bzw. Sportlichkeit ausgerichtet. Style zählt ab jetzt ebenfalls...

Schöne Ausgangsbasis, fillet brazed und irgendwann mal in der Ecke verstaubt.


----------



## RealNBK (3. April 2012)

Und was ist es genau? Sieht jedenfalls ganz hübsch aus in dem Lack. Sehe ich da etwa schon braunes Echtleder-Lenkerband?


----------



## EisenHeinrich (3. April 2012)

Erwischt! 
Is`n Bike Tech "Yamato". Lenker und Sattelstütze werden von Nitto kommen, Schaltungsgedöns Campagnolo OR mit Lenkerendschalthebeln. Kurbel `ne olle TNT, Bremshebel von Hawk (sehen einfach gut aus & sind leicht), Bremsen selbst - Campagnolo OR, Felgen - Hügi Compact, Sattel - Brooks Swift...aber vielleicht ändert`s sich ja doch noch!


----------



## shutupandride (4. April 2012)

EisenHeinrich schrieb:


> ... Lenkerendschalthebeln ...


du fährst es mit RR lenker?
sehr schöner rahmen, toyo hat immer tolle sachen gemacht


----------



## a.nienie (4. April 2012)

oder thumbies?


----------



## EisenHeinrich (4. April 2012)

Genau, die werden es sein!


----------



## pfiffikus (9. April 2012)

vorerst fertig..


----------



## zoomer (9. April 2012)

Sehr schönes Rad !


----------



## chriiss (9. April 2012)

Sehr schön 

Flaschenhalterbohrungen am Sitzrohr noch schließen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (9. April 2012)

Schöner Aufbau, der den Rahmen, wie es ihm gebührt, in den Mittelpunkt rückt. Alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## Michael1989 (9. April 2012)

Bisher kann ich noch kein Kunstwerk präsentieren  Aber es wird eifrig dran getüftelt  
Die Grundideen sind da,aber ich kann mich absolut nicht für ein Design entscheiden,schlimm  

Naja meine Felge habe ich schon im Sack ! Fehlt noch der Rest... 

Grüße 
Michael


----------



## OneTwo (15. April 2012)




----------



## Pimper (15. April 2012)

Schönes MARIN. Wie kommt's dass ein 96er noch so unverbraucht ist ?


----------



## OneTwo (15. April 2012)

Danke. Es ist ein 95er und wirklich noch gut in Schuss. Ich habe es von einem Forumsmitglied gekauft.


----------



## Jaypeare (16. April 2012)

@Pfiffikus: Vielleicht das schönste Soul, das ich bisher gesehen habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordpol (20. April 2012)




----------



## RealNBK (20. April 2012)

Xc?


----------



## zoomer (20. April 2012)

Als Viergelenker und dann noch das überstehende Oberrohr abflexen,
dann könnte ich wirklich was damit anfangen ...


----------



## elrond (21. April 2012)

Ein Hinterbau mit degressiver Kennlinie  - kann man mögen, muß man aber nid.


----------



## RealNBK (21. April 2012)

ich glaub nicht dass die kiste sehr degressiv ist. Aber das ist mit dem Auge immer schwer zu beurteilen wenn man mehrere gelenke hat. Jedenfalls wären die etwas dumm, dann auch noch einen Dämpfer mit extra großer Luftkammer zu verbauen.


----------



## FlowinFlo (22. April 2012)

Heute die erste Ausfahrt mit meinem jüngsten Aufbau, einem Pipedream Scion gemacht.
Es fährt sich traumhaft! 





Zur Debatte steht noch, was ich farblich mit der Gabel mache.
Entweder dem Rahmen angepasst oder ein optischer Ausreißer in einem sich am Grau orientierenden Rotbraunton.

Sattel, Lenker und (bedingt dadurch) Vorbau kommen vielleicht noch neu, 
da das 31,8er Maß schon recht wuchtig ist.
Die Kette wird nach Anpassung der Übersetzung (Ritzel) noch gekürzt, sodass der Surly dann nach oben spannen kann oder gar überflüssig wird.

Kritik und Vorschläge werden gern entgegen genommen!


Viele Grüße,
Flo


----------



## Pimper (22. April 2012)

> Kritik und Vorschläge werden gern entgegen genommen!



Das Grün der Gabel lassen, aber die Gabelkrone ins grau ein_fade_n...

Ansonsten: Geiles Teil.


----------



## FlowinFlo (22. April 2012)

Das ist auch ´ne Idee - ist notiert, danke!


----------



## zoomer (22. April 2012)

Ist super - so wie es ist ...
auch die Gabel ....


----------



## cone-A (23. April 2012)

Wirklich schicker Rahmen. Aber warum um alles in der Welt hast Du nicht gleich den Sirius mit verschiebbaren Ausfallern genommen? Das hätte Dir den Kettenspanner erspart...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (23. April 2012)

@zoomer: Danke dir! Dass es auch Befürworter dieses wilden Mixes gibt (außer mir), hätte ich nicht gedacht! Ich grübel noch etwas... 


@cone-A: Freut mich, dass dir der Rahmen gefällt! Man trifft ihn ja nicht so oft an. 
Den Sirius hätte ich auch gern genommen, aber laut Pipedream Cycles gibt es diesen nur noch mit dem tapered Steuerrohr (auch keine Restbestände), was mit der schlanken Starrgabel bescheiden ausgesehen hätte.


----------



## InoX (23. April 2012)

Ich finde den Aufbau auch sehr gut. Wenn du wie beschrieben vielleicht die Kette noch kürzt und den Spanner anders spannen lässt wäre das noch schöner.
Die Gabel sieht top aus an dem Rahmen. Etwas Farbe ist super


----------



## a.nienie (23. April 2012)

geiles sirius!
spanner nach oben und ab dafür. 
die grüne gabel rockt.


----------



## FlowinFlo (23. April 2012)

Danke euch beiden! Die grüne Gabel liegt damit jetzt vorn. 

Den Spanner hatte ich schon voller Vorfreude auf Push up umgebaut,  nur um dann beim Einbau der Kette festzustellen, dass wenige Millimeter fehlen. 
Das Ganze also wieder zurück und mit kleinerem Ritzel dann ein neuer Versuch!


----------



## singlestoph (23. April 2012)

grün lassen, nix einfaden aber auch nicht noch grüne vorbäue oder ähnliche farbklexereien einbauen, das sieht immer so zwanghaft lustig aus oder so als wär man sich selbst nicht ganz sicher ob das cool ist und dass man damit zeigen will dass man es trotzdem ernst meint ....


----------



## FlowinFlo (23. April 2012)

Nö, farbgeklechst wird da natürlich nichts an anderen Komponenten!
Sogar die nahezu farbgleichen Decals der Velocity-Felgen habe ich entfernt.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (23. April 2012)

Schöner Aufbau! +1 für die grüne Gabel.


----------



## zoomer (23. April 2012)

Gabelfarbe findet sich ja im Rahmensticker wieder, das ist gut so
und das reicht auch. Deshalb - Reifenlabel schwärzen ...


----------



## cone-A (23. April 2012)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Den Sirius hätte ich auch gern genommen, aber laut Pipedream Cycles gibt es diesen nur noch mit dem tapered Steuerrohr (auch keine Restbestände), was mit der schlanken Starrgabel bescheiden ausgesehen hätte.



Na das ist ein Argument. Immer dieser Mist mit den dicken Rohren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (23. April 2012)

Ja, die Reifen sind recht bunt und stören tatsächlich etwas die Farbkombi.
Da ist nur die Frage, welche Methode sich anbietet. Edding glänzt halt.

Der Reynoldssticker ist aber mintgrüner. 


@cone-A: Eben! 



Dank` euch für euer Feedback!


----------



## onkel_doc (23. April 2012)

sher schönes pipedream...gabel unbedingt so lassen.

Wenn du einen schönen lenker in 25,4 dranbaun möchtest kann ich dir nur den salsa promoto carbon empfehlen. Dazu den thomson x4 vorbau...


----------



## FlowinFlo (23. April 2012)

Der Thomson ist Pflicht, keine Frage!  Dazu hatte ich aber an den On One Mary gedacht. Die Salsa-Lenker sind zwar durchweg top, aber Carbon wollte ich hier nicht noch hineinmogeln. Der Mary ist außerdem schwarzglänzend! 

Weißt du zufällig, ob die beiden Thomson die gleiche Klemmhöhe haben?
Ich habe nämlich leider keinen Spielraum mehr.


Ich wundere mich, dass hier noch keiner nach einem King Cage gerufen hat!


----------



## onkel_doc (23. April 2012)

wenn dann steelcage...

Bin jetzt grad ned sicher obs die gleiche klemmhöhe hat. Mein x4 hatte ne recht hohe klemmhöhe...

ansonsten geht auch der f139 sehrgut mit 25,4. Den kann man bis 660mm lenkerbreite fahren...


----------



## FlowinFlo (23. April 2012)

Ich dachte, der Flaha heißt auch in der Stahlversion so!?

Passend zur Stütze und den restlichen schwarzglänzenden Teilen soll es, wenn, wieder ein Thomson sein.

Der X4 hat, so las ich gerade, 4cm Klemmhöhe.
Der 25,4er sieht zumindest höher aus, kann aber täuschen.
Ich finde einfach keine Angabe.


----------



## zoomer (23. April 2012)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Ja, die Reifen sind recht bunt und stören tatsächlich etwas die Farbkombi.
> Da ist nur die Frage, welche Methode sich anbietet. Edding glänzt halt.
> 
> Der Reynoldssticker ist aber *mintgrüner*.



Das hättest Du jetzt nicht sagen dürfen ... 


Wenn man die Labels vorher ein wenig mit Scotch Brit Flies anraut
fällt der Edding kaum noch auf. Sobald sie ein bisschen staubig
werden sowieso nicht mehr ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (24. April 2012)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Der Thomson ist Pflicht, keine Frage!  Dazu hatte ich aber an den On One Mary gedacht.


beim elite ging sich das nicht aus, weil die klemmung zu breit ist/war.


----------



## Kittie (26. April 2012)

Fahrrad von: steht drauf 




Lenker ist schon wieder ein "flacher" drauf.


----------



## Laktathunter (26. April 2012)

Vorbau und Lenker finde ich etwas unstimmig. Ansonsten schönes Rad. Vielleicht das Dekor der Gabel noch ändern.


----------



## Stubenrocker (27. April 2012)

Was wäre denn stimmig?


----------



## cone-A (27. April 2012)

Mit ohne Riser und diesen Knubbel-Griffen.

Die Kombi "materialintensiver" Stahlrahmen und Ultraleicht-Gabel finde ich auch etwas eigenwillig. Da hätte ich entweder den Life oder eine Reba genommen. 

Gut aussehen tut es auf jeden Fall, und wenn es ich auch so gut fährt, ist ja alles perfekt!


----------



## Kittie (27. April 2012)

Das ganze war ein gebraucht Kauf und ist damit eine "Baustelle" 
Ehe das ganze so ist, wie ich es mir vorstelle, wird sicher noch viel Zeit und Geld vergehen.
Die Gabel ist mir aber schon von Anfang an ein Dorn im Auge gewesen und wird, wenn ich jemanden zum Tauschen finde, auch ersetzt. Etwas mit mehr Federweg.


----------



## cluso (28. April 2012)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Heute die erste Ausfahrt mit meinem jüngsten Aufbau, einem Pipedream Scion gemacht.
> Es fährt sich traumhaft!
> 
> 
> ...



Mein Vorschlag:

Das Rad GENAUSO lassen.

Keine Farbakzente reinpfriemeln, kein Übergang bei der Gabel lackieren.

So fahren und Spaß haben.

Ganz evtl. noch eine dunkle Kurbel verbauen.


----------



## fanta (29. April 2012)

Jahrelang stand der Rahmen nur rum. Jetzt ist es endlich fertig - mein grüngelbes 97er Marin Team Issue.


----------



## brodiebiker (29. April 2012)

Mein Agresti - aktuell 8,17 kg


----------



## corfrimor (29. April 2012)

Ein Traum 

Kann es sein, daß ich das Rad aus dem Light-Bikes-Forum kenne?

Hast Du auch Bilder von der anderen Seite?

Jedenfalls ein supergeiles Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (30. April 2012)

Das Agresti ist ja herzallerliebst aufgebaut! 
8,17kg? Was wiegt denn der Rahmen? 


Das Marin find ich auch toll, besonders die Farbe und die dunkelgrünen Akzente!


----------



## brodiebiker (30. April 2012)

Danke für euer Feedback 

@corfrimor: Gutes Gedächtnis 

Ich hatte im LB-Forum einen Aufbauthread. Inzwischen gabs aber einige Updates (-200g) und da es hier im IBC ja erfreulicherweise auch noch Stahlfans gibt, habe ich mal ein aktuelles Bild gepostet.


@FlowinFlo: Der Rahmen wiegt inkl. Pulverbeschichtung und eingeklebter Aluhülse (30,9 auf 27,2er Sattelstütze) 1754g.


----------



## a.nienie (30. April 2012)

agesti: geil!
marin: auch ein feines rad


----------



## brodiebiker (30. April 2012)

So, weiter gehts. Hier zwei Bilder von meinem brodie, was nach gut 15 Jahren inzwischen in den wohlverdienten Ruhestand gegangen ist. Damit der Umstieg nicht allzu schwer fällt, wurde das Agresti vom Stefano massiv auf "brodie 2.0" getrimmt

Stand 2007







Stand 2008 - Umbau auf Scheibenbremse







Auch noch 2008 - finaler Stand


----------



## cluso (30. April 2012)

Das Brodie ist ja eine geile Rennfeile...


----------



## Jaypeare (30. April 2012)

Agresti


----------



## Catsoft (30. April 2012)

Das ist ja heute echt was für´s Auge


----------



## Superloko (30. April 2012)

Das Agresti gehört zu dem Feinsten was ich hier im Forum bisher gesehen habe... Respekt...
Hier im Stahlthread sind aber auch jede Menge echt tolle Bikes...


Grüße


----------



## Don Trailo (30. April 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> agesti: geil!
> marin: auch ein feines rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RealNBK (30. April 2012)

brodiebiker schrieb:


> @FlowinFlo: Der Rahmen wiegt inkl. Pulverbeschichtung und eingeklebter Aluhülse (30,9 auf 27,2er Sattelstütze) 1754g.




Was für ein Pulver ist das? Sieht auf dem Bild eher wie Klarlack aus. Mehr Bilder bei unterschiedlichem Licht würden mich interessieren. Leicht und geil ist es auf jeden Fall!


----------



## brodiebiker (1. Mai 2012)

RealNBK schrieb:


> Was für ein Pulver ist das? Sieht auf dem Bild eher wie Klarlack aus. Mehr Bilder bei unterschiedlichem Licht würden mich interessieren. Leicht und geil ist es auf jeden Fall!



Die Farbe heißt Sparkling Silver und sieht fast wie lackiert aus, was durch die zweite glänzende Pulverschicht noch verstärkt wird. Gepulvert wurde der Rahmen beim Günter Wilhelm (bikecolours).

Auf light-bikes gibt's noch weitere Bilder.

Kannst dir das Rad aber gerne mal anschauen kommen, wohne auch in Darmstadt


----------



## RealNBK (1. Mai 2012)

Das Rad ist echt toll. Auf das Angebot komm ich zurück wenn mein Hardtail wieder läuft. 
Das Rahmengewicht ist auch ziemlich beeindruckend. Welcher Rohrsatz wurde da verwendet? So leichte Stahlrahmen sind kaum noch zu bekommen. Oder wiegst du nur 50 kg?
Welche Scheiben sind das eigentlich? Suche noch was neues für meinen kommenden neuen Radsatz wenn ich wieder auf 6-Loch umrüsten muss. Rubbeln die beim Bremsen?


----------



## brodiebiker (1. Mai 2012)

RealNBK schrieb:


> ...Das Rahmengewicht ist auch ziemlich beeindruckend. Welcher Rohrsatz wurde da verwendet? So leichte Stahlrahmen sind kaum noch zu bekommen. Oder wiegst du nur 50 kg?
> Welche Scheiben sind das eigentlich? Suche noch was neues für meinen kommenden neuen Radsatz wenn ich wieder auf 6-Loch umrüsten muss. Rubbeln die beim Bremsen?



Der Stefano verwendet fast ausschließlich den Columbus Life. Ich konnte noch aus unterschiedlichen Rohrdurchmessern auswählen. Der "nackte" Rahmen kommt auf 1650-1660g, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.
Columbus hat mit den Life- und XCR-Rohrsätzen in den letzten Jahren richtig leichte Rohrsätze entwickelt, aber heute muss ein Rad ja aus Plastik sein 

Ich wiege 72kg und empfinde den Rahmen als ausreichend steif. Die Woodman Carbon-Sattelstütze hat in 27,2 einen schönen Flex, da kommt leichtes Softail-Feeling auf 

Scheiben sind die neuen Ashima Ai2 - knappe 69g. Vorne leichtes flattern bei langsamer Fahrt, aber nicht schlimmer als mit den Ultralights. Tests habe ich noch keine gefunden, aber hier mal eine schöne Vorstellung. Ich habe meine von r2.


----------



## OneTwo (3. Mai 2012)

Das Agresti ist top 
und das Marin auch


----------



## magas (4. Mai 2012)

wieder mal ein paar klasse Stahlräder die hier gezeigt werden 

den gleichen Marin Rahmen habe ich auch (in kleinerer Rahmengröße) - Farbe ist der Hammer und auch sonst ein schön gemachter Tange Rahmen - wartet jedoch noch auf seinen Aufbau 

zum Agresti gibts nur eine Aussage - PERFEKT !

das Brodie, in all seinen Evolutionsstufen, einfach TOP in Bezug auf Funktionalität und Aussehen.

hier mein Beitrag zum dem Thema:

Stand bis 2008






So sieht das Explosif Heute (wieder) aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (4. Mai 2012)




----------



## zoomer (4. Mai 2012)

Da könntest jetzt grad noch ein Louis Vitton Satteltäschchen hinhängen 
Sehr schönes Farbkonzept.

Sind das die Tioga Psycho ?
Die fand ich früher unzerstörbar. Hatte sie immer in schwarz/skinwall,
hielten ewig.


----------



## Don Trailo (8. Mai 2012)

....so das sollte nun mal die finale aufbaustufe sein.......


----------



## Jaypeare (8. Mai 2012)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> ....so das sollte nun mal die finale aufbaustufe sein.......



Ich wette dagegen.


----------



## Rocky-92 (8. Mai 2012)

Es gibt wieder Futter für die FE-Anhänger
z.B. Jamis Dragon 650B
lange kein so geiles Rad mehr gesehen!


----------



## maddda (9. Mai 2012)

> ....so das sollte nun mal die finale aufbaustufe sein.......




Die finale Aufbaustufe ist eine Legende, die gab und wird es nie geben

Sehr geiles Rad überigens, nen Speedneedle würde noch gut passen


----------



## InoX (9. Mai 2012)

mir gefällt der SLR besser als ein Speedneedle. Ich würde den so lassen.
Der Vorbau sieht mir in Silber etwas klobig aus obwohl der ja eigentlich sehr schön ist.

Verstehe allerdings auch nicht wieso man eine Ausbaustufe als final bezeichnet... wo bleibt denn da der Spaß? Hier will doch niemand nur fahren oder?


----------



## RealNBK (9. Mai 2012)

grün und blau - schmückt die Sau! Nee, im ernst, die Farbkombi hätte ich so nicht gewählt, aber trotzdem ein tolles aufregendes Rad!


----------



## zoomer (9. Mai 2012)

beige und braun - kannst nix verhaun ...


----------



## Don Trailo (9. Mai 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> mir gefällt der SLR besser als ein Speedneedle. Ich würde den so lassen.
> Der Vorbau sieht mir in Silber etwas klobig aus obwohl der ja eigentlich sehr schön ist.
> 
> Verstehe allerdings auch nicht wieso man eine Ausbaustufe als final bezeichnet... wo bleibt denn da der Spaß? Hier will doch niemand nur fahren oder?


 
hab doch einen lacher beigefügt.... das sagt doch alles 
wegen dem sattel ich mag tune nicht



zoomer schrieb:


> beige und braun - kannst nix verhaun ...


sehr schön!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (9. Mai 2012)

Rocky-92 schrieb:


> Es gibt wieder Futter für die FE-Anhänger
> z.B. Jamis Dragon 650B
> lange kein so geiles Rad mehr gesehen!



Trifft auch genau meinen Geschmack. Wollte, ich hätt's lieber nicht gesehen.


----------



## Jaypeare (10. Mai 2012)

RealNBK schrieb:


> grün und blau - schmückt die Sau! Nee, im ernst, die Farbkombi hätte ich so nicht gewählt, aber trotzdem ein tolles aufregendes Rad!



Grün und blau - passt genau! 

Schwarz, silber, weiß, evtl. noch roteloxal, das sind die gefühlt zu 95% vorherrschenden Bikefarben. Etwas mehr Mut zur Farbe tut dringend Not, und so ein knallig-fröhliches grün ist genau mein Ding. Wie schon mehrfach gesagt: Tolles Bike.


----------



## Rocky-92 (10. Mai 2012)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Trifft auch genau meinen Geschmack. Wollte, ich hätt's lieber nicht gesehen.



Mach Dir kein Kopp, in D gibts keinen Händler! (Hab schon gesucht)
Der Nächste (von mir aus zumindest) wäre in Polen 
Also wenig Gefahr dem "Drachen" zu nah zu kommen...


----------



## Rocky-92 (10. Mai 2012)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> Grün und blau - passt genau!
> 
> Schwarz, silber, weiß, evtl. noch roteloxal, das sind die gefühlt zu 95% vorherrschenden Bikefarben. Etwas mehr Mut zur Farbe tut dringend Not, und so ein knallig-fröhliches grün ist genau mein Ding. Wie schon mehrfach gesagt: Tolles Bike.



Mut zur Farbe?


----------



## 3812311 (23. Mai 2012)

Federgabel ausgebaut und zurück zu alter Schönheit. Fährt sich einfach geil!


----------



## InoX (23. Mai 2012)

Sieht super aus. Lässt sich der Schnellspanner vorne nicht etwa besser an die Gabel anklappen? Sieht neben der Bremsenaufnahme etwas komisch aus. Der Kettenstrebenschutz ist von der falschen Firma


----------



## a.nienie (23. Mai 2012)

schick.
ist die "kettenführung" ein gebogenes blech?


----------



## InoX (23. Mai 2012)

Hab ich mich auch gefragt. Könnte auch ein halber Umwerfer sein.


----------



## Rocky-92 (23. Mai 2012)

Zählt mal die Kabel/Hüllen die vom Lenker abgehen... na, wo gehen die hin? Bingo!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (23. Mai 2012)

Ja und? Bleibts ne Kettenführung... trotzdem wäres interessant was für eine das ist. Sieht halt nach Blech oder halbem Umwerfer aus.


----------



## Rocky-92 (23. Mai 2012)

achso! Tippe auf Umwerfer...


----------



## InoX (23. Mai 2012)




----------



## FlowinFlo (23. Mai 2012)

Sieht nach einem "Kettenfänger" in dieser Art aus.

Das Salsa ist wirklich wunderschön anzuschauen! Schade, dass das Ala Carte nicht mehr produziert wird...


----------



## singlestoph (23. Mai 2012)

ist ein n-gear tschömp schtopp

http://n-gear.com/


----------



## singlestoph (23. Mai 2012)

gibts wohl immer noch beim crema-ken und beim flammerouge-stoph, dh muss man nicht unbedingt in amiland bestellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3812311 (24. Mai 2012)

Guten Morgen und Danke für das Lob!

Die KeFü ist tatsächlich ein "n-gear tschömp schtopp". Als "Bashguard" dient ein 36er KB. Funktioniert prima und zur Not kann man die Kette auch mal per Hand umlegen. 
Ohne Führung fällt die Kette, je nach Fahrweise, ständig runter. (Mit Starrgabel allerdings deutlich seltener als mit Federung.  )
So langsam bin ich mit dem Aufbau des Rads echt zufrieden, nur das mit dem Schnellspanner muss ich mir noch mal ansehen...


----------



## Spaltinho (30. Mai 2012)

Nun mal ein paar Fotos meiner ersten kleinen Runde. Ein paar Details müssen noch geändert oder verbessert werden. Aber im Groben ist es soweit fertig.

(Bitte entschuldigt die schlechte Handyfotoqualität)

Gruß an alle !


----------



## brodiebiker (30. Mai 2012)

Schönes rad, gefällt mir 

Vor allem, dass du keinen weiteren farbigen Anbauteile verbaut hast. Dadurch wirkt der Schwarz-Rot-Kontrast richtig gut!


----------



## FlowinFlo (30. Mai 2012)

Das Lobster ist wirklich sehr gelungen, da stimmt einfach alles!
Die Gabeldecals hast du auch extra anfertigen lassen, oder?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (30. Mai 2012)

Der Hummer ist absolut super geworden!


----------



## onkel_doc (30. Mai 2012)

schöne linie schöne farbe gute parts...schöner hobel...


----------



## Hotschy681 (30. Mai 2012)

Ahhhh, endlich ist dein Steinhummer auch fertig  dann allzeit gute Fahrt. Ich war am wochenende mit meinem unterwegs und war wieder begeistert!


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. Mai 2012)

Das Teil hatte ich fast vergessen. Gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut!


----------



## Spaltinho (30. Mai 2012)

@ FlowinFlo
Jep die Decals hab ich am Computer bearbeitet und dann ausplotten lassen. Leider bleicht das schwarz recht schnell aus.

Ein paar Änderungen wirds noch geben. 
Zum einen werden die Reifen gegen Conti RaceKings 2.2 und die Schläuche gegen Michelin Latex getauscht.
Pedale muss ich auch zurücksenden, da das Gewinde der Eggbeater unsauber geschnitten ist und auf der linken Seite nicht in die Kurbel will. Gewalt will ich bei den schönen Middleburns nicht anwenden.
Bremsen, Gabel und Schaltungseinstellungen müssen noch optimiert werden.

Aber optisch bleibts so.

@ all:

Vielen Dank für die ausschließlich positiven Kommentare !


----------



## RealNBK (31. Mai 2012)

Mein  aktueller Tip für breite reifen ist es einen gute reifen einfach auf eine breite Felge zu packen. ringt unglaublich viel bremstraktion. Einmal wegen der größeren Auflagefläche des nun breiteren reifens und der niedrigere Druck der viel traktion vermittelt. So bekommt man einen 2,25er von einer normalen 18mm felge auf die Breite eines 2,35er Reifens auf zb. einer Flow. Toller Effekt fürs Fahrverhalten. Gerade am Hardtail HR eine sinnvolle Alternative zu breiteren Reifen die auf der schmalen Felge anfangen wegzukippen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (31. Mai 2012)

Spaltinho schrieb:


> Nun mal ein paar Fotos meiner ersten kleinen Runde. Ein paar Details müssen noch geändert oder verbessert werden. Aber im Groben ist es soweit fertig.
> 
> (Bitte entschuldigt die schlechte Handyfotoqualität)
> 
> ...


fein  fein fein


----------



## a.nienie (31. Mai 2012)

lobster


----------



## Raggaman (7. Juni 2012)

aka schrieb:


> Das Rad ist sicher kein Kunstwerk, aber was solls -




Ein VooDoo ist IMMER ein Kunstwerk......


----------



## P2-Bomber (10. Juni 2012)

Hier mal mein Rock Lobster






[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## ohneworte (10. Juni 2012)

P2-Bomber schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Rock Lobster
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht gut aus! Ist das Foto unten im Vilser Holz entstanden?


----------



## P2-Bomber (10. Juni 2012)

Ja. hab ich vor ein paar Stunden gemacht. Fährst du auch am nächsten Wochenende nach Willingen?


----------



## ohneworte (10. Juni 2012)

P2-Bomber schrieb:


> Ja. hab ich vor ein paar Stunden gemacht. Fährst du auch am nächsten Wochenende nach Willingen?



Nein, ich bin kommendes Wochenende mit dem Rennrad in Hannover unterwegs. Velochallenge ist angesagt!


----------



## magas (17. Juni 2012)

alter Mittelklassestahl - SUNN XircuitMax


----------



## InoX (18. Juni 2012)

völlig egal... sieht Oberklasse aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aal (19. Juni 2012)

Das Sunn - !


----------



## Nordpol (19. Juni 2012)




----------



## OneTwo (19. Juni 2012)

schön! ist das eine Hive XC kurbel?


----------



## Nordpol (19. Juni 2012)

jepp, das ist eine...


----------



## a.nienie (20. Juni 2012)

sehr gut.

das sunn ist aber auch geschmackssicher.


----------



## joines (20. Juni 2012)

Der Hintergrund ist leider etwas unruhig, hoffe man bekommt trotzdem einen Eindruck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## magas (21. Juni 2012)

danke für die kommentare  

die beiden brit.racing grünen


----------



## cluso (21. Juni 2012)

joines schrieb:


> Der Hintergrund ist leider etwas unruhig, hoffe man bekommt trotzdem einen Eindruck.



klassisch schön, schön klassisch.


----------



## Pace39 (1. Juli 2012)

joines schrieb:


> Der Hintergrund ist leider etwas unruhig, hoffe man bekommt trotzdem einen Eindruck.



Pass drauf auf, ich habe leider am Dienstag mein Team Foco 






gecrashed, im Anlieger abgeflogen und Unterrohr gestaucht.










Wäre ja noch die kleinere Katastrophe, aber jetzt das noch:

www.germans-cycles.de

Grüße Chris


----------



## Jazzman1991 (1. Juli 2012)

Das kann ja wohl nicht wahr sein! 
Sehr sehr traurig, aber so lange die Leut' lieber billige "Plaste-Rahmen" aus China wollen.
Da bin ich ja froh, dass mein Foco noch hier ist!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (2. Juli 2012)

Das finde ich auch echt traurig. Da stand ich als Student oft vor dem Schaufenster und habe gedacht: Irgendwann...

Meiner Freundin habe ich letztes Jahr eines aufgebaut, und sie mag das Ding sehr:



Hoffentlich verkauft German nicht den Markennamen an irgendeinen Großmarkt, der dann künftig Carbon-Germans mit Tapered-Steuerrohr, Pressfit-Innenlager und so weiter verkauft... (Kann's mir aber eigentlich nicht vorstellen. Dafür war er mit zuviel Herzblut dabei.)


----------



## Laktathunter (2. Juli 2012)

Naja, 

so geht es jedem Unternehmen welches ein Nieschenprodukt (Stahlrahmen) fertigt. Im vergleich zu andern Marken fand ich persönlich den Rahmen optisch wenig ansprechend.


----------



## versus (2. Juli 2012)

Fomeracer schrieb:


> Im vergleich zu andern Marken fand ich persönlich den Rahmen optisch wenig ansprechend.



geht mir genauso. mir sahen die rahmen mit den grossen querschnitten und dem aero(?) unterrohr immer zu sehr nach alu aus.

trotzdem schade, dass eine kleine, besondere schmiede zu macht.


----------



## Pimper (2. Juli 2012)

> mir sahen die rahmen mit den grossen querschnitten und dem aero(?) unterrohr immer zu sehr nach alu aus.



Daher würde ich ja auch zum _Team Classic_ mit runden Querschnitten greifen.

Ich hab bei der Meldung gerade nicht schlecht aus der Wäsche geguckt.  Sehr sehr schade...das Ganze. Bestellung ist schon mal raus...


----------



## Pace39 (3. Juli 2012)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Hoffentlich verkauft German nicht den Markennamen an irgendeinen Großmarkt, der dann künftig Carbon-Germans mit Tapered-Steuerrohr, Pressfit-Innenlager und so weiter verkauft... (Kann's mir aber eigentlich nicht vorstellen. Dafür war er mit zuviel Herzblut dabei.)



Wie du schon vermutest wird dies nicht passieren, er schließt den Laden um seinen Idealen treu bleiben zu können und sich nicht auf Grund wirtschaftlicher Zwänge verbiegen zu müssen.

Ich kann mir nach 2o Jahren jedenfalls nicht vorstellen irgendwo anders mein Rad oder Rahmen zu kaufen und kein Germans zu fahren.  German hat für mich überraschend auf sehr nette Art und Weise dafür gesorgt dass dies zunächst auch so bleibt, somit findet mein Crash noch ein durchaus positives Ende.

Genug gelabert in meinem nächsten Beitrag gibt es wieder Bilder.

Grüße Chris


----------



## shutupandride (4. Juli 2012)

versus schrieb:


> mir sahen die rahmen mit den grossen querschnitten und dem aero(?) unterrohr immer zu sehr nach alu aus.
> trotzdem schade, dass eine kleine, besondere schmiede zu macht.


zweimal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocky-92 (4. Juli 2012)

ich find das irgendwie seltsam..
heute hab ich bei meinem RM Altitude von 93 einen Knick im Oberrohr gefunden... 2cm lang! Geht jetzt alles kaputt was mal für die Ewigkeit gedacht war?


----------



## Rocky-92 (4. Juli 2012)

...und wo bekommt man heute noch einen soooo geilen Stahlrahmen her?


----------



## Pimper (4. Juli 2012)

Also von Ewigkeit war eigentlich nie die Rede...

Kannst doch mal beim Germans gucken. Oder ein Agresti eben, wenn es absolut kein germans sein soll...


----------



## Rocky-92 (4. Juli 2012)

ich hab noch nicht mal drüber nachgedacht, was es sein könnte, sollte, oder nicht sollte..  Hauptsache wieder Stahl!


----------



## Schwimmer (4. Juli 2012)

Rocky-92 schrieb:


> ich hab noch nicht mal drüber nachgedacht, was es sein könnte, sollte, oder nicht sollte..  Hauptsache wieder Stahl!



eine Möglichkeit:


----------



## Rocky-92 (4. Juli 2012)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> eine Möglichkeit:



Danke, Sensei!
Und wo findet der suchende Jünger die stählerne Antwort in dieser Erscheinung?


----------



## Rocky-92 (4. Juli 2012)

gibt es einen Händler in Deutschland?
Ich war ja schon auf der Suche nach dem Jamis Dragon 650 B
auch kein Treffer


----------



## Blauer Sauser (4. Juli 2012)

http://www.eaven-cycles.com/
Sehr netter Kontakt. Ich hab das Cotic Soda in Titan.


----------



## Raumfahrer (4. Juli 2012)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pace39 (5. Juli 2012)

Hat eigentlich noch nichts hier zu suchen, aber als kleinen Vorgeschmack:  

Rahmen Dedacciai Rohrsatz, Größe 20" 1850 Gramm, sollte nächste Woche am Start sein, muss halt noch einspeichen. Mein erstes Rad mit Scheiben, bin gespannt.






Grüße Chris


----------



## cone-A (5. Juli 2012)

Rocky-92 schrieb:


> ...und wo bekommt man heute noch einen soooo geilen Stahlrahmen her?



Wenn Dein Herz an ihm hängt, laß ihn doch reparieren. Es gibt in Deutschland genügend Rahmenbauer, die Dir ein neues OR reinschweißen.

Gruß cone-A


----------



## Rocky-92 (5. Juli 2012)

bin schon auf Suche... aber danke für den Tip!


----------



## Catsoft (5. Juli 2012)

Moin!

Das Cotic ist nah am Alti dran, was das Fahrverhalten angeht. Ich habe einen pre CEN (den mit den dünnen Rohren). Die Rahmen von Cotic sind auch von Innen gesschützt und gehören IMHO zu den besten wo es gibt. Bilder in der Gallerie. Wenn dir der 2012 nicht zusagt, sollten wir mal reden ;-)

Robert


----------



## Rocky-92 (5. Juli 2012)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Das Cotic ist nah am Alti dran, was das Fahrverhalten angeht. Ich habe einen pre CEN (den mit den dünnen Rohren). Die Rahmen von Cotic sind auch von Innen gesschützt und gehören IMHO zu den besten wo es gibt. Bilder in der Gallerie. Wenn dir der 2012 nicht zusagt, sollten wir mal reden ;-)
> 
> Robert



Worüber denn?


----------



## Don Trailo (5. Juli 2012)

Rocky-92 schrieb:


> Worüber denn?


 
über die PM  funktion !
das sollte auch hier eher ne galerie sein und kein techtalk
 du suchst stahl neu??!
 goggle mal ne weile 
es hat x produzenten
 von 300 euro bis 4500 dollaraufwärts
 je nach gusto und geschmack

http://stahlrahmen-bikes.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## magas (5. Juli 2012)

stahl alt und diesmal untere Mittelklasse


----------



## Pimper (7. Juli 2012)

Das Winora find ich kultig. Aus einer Zeit als Winora noch Winora war...



> aber als kleinen Vorgeschmack:



Ei ei ei...da freu ich mich schon mal auf meinen Rahmen... Aber baut Germans nicht ausschließlich mit Columbus ?


----------



## Pace39 (7. Juli 2012)

Pimper schrieb:


> Aber baut Germans nicht ausschließlich mit Columbus ?



Der Rahmen hing schon etwas länger, er baute fast nur mit Columbus aber auch ein paar Rahmen mit Dedacciai Stahl- wie auch Alu Rohrsatz.

Grüße Chris


----------



## Geisterfahrer (8. Juli 2012)

@ Pace39: Das wird klasse! Ist ein EOM, oder?


----------



## Pace39 (8. Juli 2012)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> @ Pace39: Das wird klasse! Ist ein EOM, oder?



Danke! 
Denke auch, dass es mein bisher schönstes Bike wird. Jepp, ist ein EOM, trotz stabilem Laufradsatz könnte es sogar funktionieren knapp unter 10Kg zu bleiben und wäre somit nicht schwerer als mein Foco mit V-Brakes.

Grüße Chris


----------



## RealNBK (8. Juli 2012)

bitte diese rahmen nie (!!!) so klemmen! Erst recht nicht wenn der Ständer einen Schnellspanner hat.


----------



## Pace39 (8. Juli 2012)

RealNBK schrieb:


> bitte diese rahmen nie (!!!) so klemmen! Erst recht nicht wenn der Ständer einen Schnellspanner hat.



Danke für den Tipp, aber ich klemme den Rahmen nie, sondern lege in immer nur recht locker rein, der Ständer hat kein Schnellspanner. Wenn du genau hinschaust siehst du dass oben noch Luft ist.

Grüße Chris


----------



## Pimper (8. Juli 2012)

> Jepp, ist ein EOM



Oh, dann wird mein Germans _Team Classic_ evtl. auch aus Dedacciai sein, anstatt Columbus (?). Bin mal gespannt.



> bitte diese rahmen nie (!!!) so klemmen!



Keine Rahmen sollte man so klemmen. Ich geh immer auf die Stütze, was ja eigentlich mittlerweile auch am weitesten verbreitet ist...


----------



## Pace39 (8. Juli 2012)

Pimper schrieb:


> Oh, dann wird mein Germans _Team Classic_ evtl. auch aus Dedacciai sein, anstatt Columbus (?). Bin mal gespannt.



Der Team Classic ist aus  Columbus Life und kein Dedacciai. Mein Rahmen war nicht beim Ausverkauf dabei und  soweit ich das noch in Erinnerung habe gab es nur noch einen EOM in 20" zum Verkauf. 

Grüße Chris


----------



## Highty_Tighty (11. Juli 2012)

Hier ein Scapin ARKE von meinem Radlhändler, Gewicht inkl. Scapin Getränkeflasche (unbefüllt) 10,14kg

Achja, Foto is von mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (11. Juli 2012)

Jeijeijei ... der Hinterbau 

Da haben die sicher eine Weile gesucht - bis sie den passenden
BrutaloSattel gefunden haben - Respekt !

Die penible Abstimmung wirklich aller Teile hat was !


----------



## Highty_Tighty (11. Juli 2012)

Wir wollten eigentlich den Sattel in Rot, jedoch wurde dieser falsch geliefert, wir fanden diesen jedoch auch passend.


----------



## corfrimor (11. Juli 2012)

Das Ding ist obergeil 

Dezent geht zwar anders lol, aber ich find's wirklich spitze!


----------



## Jazzman1991 (11. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
hier mal mein neuer Aufbau, 9,4 kg, nicht klassisch sondern funktional.


----------



## RealNBK (11. Juli 2012)

Ich finde Scapins toll und dierser Aufbau hier ist auch toll. Da passen sogar die (meiner Meinung nach technisch bescheidenen Laufräder) richtig gut rein. Aber am Hinterbau haben sie lange nach einem zusätzlichen Platz für ne biegung gesucht.


----------



## InoX (11. Juli 2012)

Mir gefällt der Vorbau am Scapin nicht. Der ist etwas zu rund und undefiniert. Sonst gefällt mir das Rad sehr gut.

Das Brodies hat ne schöne Farbe und die Gabel und den Vorbau hätte ich auch gerne.


----------



## Jazzman1991 (11. Juli 2012)

Tja, die Gabel  Wollte erst die Pace RC 30 einbauen, habe mich dann aber dagegen und für Syncros entschieden. So einen Vorbau in 120 mm suche ich auch noch. Mein 130er ist einfach zu lang für mein Alter.


----------



## Pimper (12. Juli 2012)

Das brodie ist extrem lässig...


----------



## Pace39 (13. Juli 2012)

So, erstmal fertig. Unter 10kg habe ich es dann doch nicht geschafft mit dem 1650 Gramm Laufradsatz und anstatt den geplanten Avid XX Worldcup Bremsen wurden es nur die XO da mir German eh geraten hätte die Titan Schrauben gegen Stahl zu wechseln. Wurden dann 10100 Gramm, was auch absolut ok ist.

Die meisten Teile haben sich schon jahrelang bewährt nur der Rotor traue ich nicht so recht. Die Eloxalqualität scheint nicht so der Brüller zu sein wenn ich jetzt schon kleinere Macken sehe. Eigentlich habe ich mal beschlossen nichts anderes als XTR Kurbel zu fahren weil die eben funktionieren und ich mit so Boutique Krempel nur negative Erfahrungen habe, die neue XTR sieht halt mit einem Stahlrahmen bescheiden aus und meine 99er das fünfte mal aufpolieren war ich dann auch leid. Dann hoffe ich mal das die Rotor funktioniert.

Roter Spacer und anderes rotes bling bling wie Schrauben + Aheadkappe sind auch schon unterwegs, wird doch keine rot/blau Kombination. Bin noch unschlüssig ob ich die roten Aufkleber auf die SID machen soll.  

Irgendwie auch eine wehmütige Angelegenheit weil es durchaus mein letztes German sein kann, bleibt zu hoffen dass es lange hält:






Grüße Chris

P.S. die Reifen sind beide in der gleichen Laufrichtung montiert, warum der Continental Schriftzug einmal links und einmal rechts ist erschließt sich mir nicht wirklich, fahr die Teile halt gerne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sanderson-life (13. Juli 2012)

ohne viele Worte:

ich finds geil


----------



## a.nienie (13. Juli 2012)

ja. und die rotor passt ganz gut.


----------



## corfrimor (13. Juli 2012)

Super! Supersupersuper


----------



## Geisterfahrer (13. Juli 2012)

Mit einem dezenteren Aufdruck auf der Kurbel wäre sie noch schöner. Von den Proportionen her paßt sie sehr gut. Gute Wahl, nicht die 3D zu nehmen und schon gar keine XTR! Was wiegt die Agilis eigentlich komplett mit Blättern und Lager?
Der Rest ist auch sehr passend. 

Das Brodie oben ist ebenfalls spitze! Mit dem Scapin kann ich persönlich mich nicht anfreunden, ist mir zu laut, und die wuchtigen Anbauteile sind auch nicht mein Fall. Aber es ist sehr stimmig aufgebaut und durchaus kein alltägliches Rad.


----------



## Pace39 (13. Juli 2012)

Danke für euer positives Feedback! 

Gewichte selbst gewogen:
Kurbelarme 175mm mit Achse 590 Gramm 
TA Kettenblätter 22/32/44 100 Gramm 
Mortop Innenlager 80 Gramm 

Summe 770

Gewicht Kettenblattschrauben weiß ich nicht mehr. 

Auf den Aufdruck könnte ich auch verzichten. Wollte mir schon seit 2-3 Jahren eine neue Kurbel kaufen und finde die Auswahl völlig unbefriedigend. Gibt wenig schöne Kurbeln und dann sind diese meist schwerer als meine 99 XTR mit XTR Innenlager. KCNC wäre optisch und vom Gewicht noch gegangen, habe mich aber dann doch für die Rotor entschieden.

Grüße Chris


----------



## Pimper (13. Juli 2012)

Warum sollte eine 98xer XTR nicht zu einem Stahlrahmen passen ? Wolltest du unbedingt schwarze Kurbeln ? Oder kein Hollow Tech ?

Aber wenigstens hast anständige Kettenblätter. Ist das ein 46er oder wirkt das nur so groß...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (13. Juli 2012)

@ Chris: Danke!


----------



## Pace39 (13. Juli 2012)

Pimper schrieb:


> Wolltest du unbedingt schwarze Kurbeln ?


Jepp



> Aber wenigstens hast anständige Kettenblätter. Ist das ein 46er oder wirkt das nur so groß...



Ist ein 44er, aber die Proportionen sind durch das Objektiv eh etwas verschoben, andere Perspektive:






Grüße Chris


----------



## elrond (14. Juli 2012)

Highty_Tighty schrieb:


> Hier ein Scapin ARKE von meinem Radlhändler, Gewicht inkl. Scapin Getränkeflasche (unbefüllt) 10,14kg
> 
> Achja, Foto is von mir



Der Sattel, Sattelstütze (ich fahr die auch an meinem Scapin RR. da sieht aber nicht ganz so kagge aus) und Vorbau versauen die Optik, wobei der Sattel das größte Übel ist. 
Ansonsten top, über LR und Kurbel läßt sich streiten, über obig genannten Komponenten nicht.


----------



## elrond (14. Juli 2012)

Jazzman1991 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> hier mal mein neuer Aufbau, 9,4 kg, nicht klassisch sondern funktional.
> 0[/img][/url]


Ein wirklich schönes Rad bis auf den Vorbau, auch wenn er zeitlich und auch sonst wie passen sollte, fette Aluschweißnähte auf feinem Stahl sind not my cup of tea.
Und das Germans ist wirklich ein schönes Bike.


----------



## Jazzman1991 (14. Juli 2012)

Germans Team Genius


----------



## Pace39 (14. Juli 2012)

Eben mal meine Hausrunde gefahren, 30 km mit allem was der Untergrund so hergibt. Durch den Regen der letzten Tage / Stunden war es recht nass, gleich mal richtig eingesaut.

Das Rad fährt sich wie gewohnt, klar, Geometrie + Setup fahre ich so schon seit Jahren.

Mit den Scheiben klappte es auch schon ganz gut, auf die letzte Rille konnte ich allerdings damit noch nicht fahren, speziell hinten fehlt mir noch das nötige Gefühl im Finger, aber das wird noch.

Der Race King vorne fliegt wieder runter und wird durch einen X- oder  Mountainking ersetzt. Wenn es schneller wurde und recht nass schwimmt das Teil auf was mich prinzipiell nicht stört, aber mangels ausgeprägten Schulterstollen geht es dann recht schnell in alle Richtungen.

Grüße Chris


----------



## corfrimor (14. Juli 2012)

@ Jazzman1991:
Auch ein sehr schickes Germans 

@ Pace39:
Fährst Du die Race Kings tubeless?

@ beide:
'ne Sportliche Sattelüberhöhung habt Ihr übrigens


----------



## Pace39 (14. Juli 2012)

corfrimor schrieb:


> @ Pace39:
> Fährst Du die Race Kings tubeless?



Nein, mit Latexschläuchen. Habe schon öfter mit dem Gedanken gespielt es auszuprobieren, wenn ich dann aber hier im Forum immer wieder mal lese was das z.T. für ein Gefriemel ist vergeht mir die Lust. Kein Bock da tagelang zu drehen und nachzupumpen.

Das Eloxal der Rotor ist wie befürchtet ein schlechter Witz. Sieht nach den ersten 30km schon so aus und da war noch nicht mal eine vertrackte Technikpassage in der man die Kurbel mit dem Schlappen öfter berührt, ist wohl eher fürs Regal oder die Fahrt in die Eisdiele gedacht am besten mit Watte an den Puschen:






Grüße Chris


----------



## Highty_Tighty (14. Juli 2012)

das wird alles noch viel schlimmer ausschauen wenn du mehr fährst ;-)

Aber es nur anzusehen is zu schade!

Also einfach darüber hinwegsehen


----------



## Jazzman1991 (14. Juli 2012)

@ corfimor
Immer 0 Grad! 
Bei meinen Bikes sind es immer so 8 cm etwa.
So geht es dann auch richtig steile Strecken hoch. Wie Johnny T früher, nie absteigen und die schwierigen Passagen schieben/tragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pimper (14. Juli 2012)

Naja..."Made in Spain" war ja eigentlich auch noch nie eine kraftvolle Aussage.

"Made in England" eigentlich auch nicht, aber hast du mal an Middleburns gedacht ? Die passen in der Regel gut zu einem Stahl-Bike...


----------



## Pace39 (14. Juli 2012)

Pimper schrieb:


> "Made in England" eigentlich auch nicht, aber hast du mal an Middleburns gedacht ? Die passen in der Regel gut zu einem Stahl-Bike...



Ja, die hatte ich vor ca. 2 Jahren in England bestellt, kamen aber nie bei daher Bestellung irgendwann stoniert.

Gut, wenn es nur das Eloxal ist läßt sich da ja was machen, gibts halt entweder eine polierte Kurbel oder ich gehe mal zum Eloxierer. Wir haben hier in der Nähe eine sehr gute Firma für Metallveredelung, die machen auch Hard Coating. Frägt sich nur ob ich die Kurbel soweit auseinander bekomme, fängt ja schon mit der Schraube im rechten Kurbelarm an die man auf keinen Fall entfernen soll.

Aber erstmal abwarten wie sich die Kurbeln sonst so machen.

Grüße Chris


----------



## a.nienie (16. Juli 2012)

falls Du es irgendwann noch mal probieren möchtest,
die middleburn gibt es zb über tout terrain.
der lack ist ok, aber den schriftzug haben sie ziemlich schlampig eingeweisst.
ich stehe drauf


----------



## Geisterfahrer (16. Juli 2012)

Mein Middleburnzeugs habe ich über Gocycle bestellt. Ging relativ flott, war allerdings die Vierkantvariante. Weiß nicht, ob es bei der X-Type ggf. länger dauert.
Weiß eigentlich jemand, ob die die Vierkantsachen aus dem Programm werfen? Bei Gocycle ist nichts mehr gelistet, und CRC hat sie im Abverkauf, und schon nicht mehr alle Spider lieferbar. Würde mir ziemlich gegen den Strich gehen.


----------



## Don Trailo (16. Juli 2012)

laut meinen Infos ja-sie verschwinden.......
mein frameerbauer hat sich noch etliche gekauft,das sie nun rar werden....


----------



## a.nienie (16. Juli 2012)

leider sind die 4-kant und x-type spider nicht kompatibel


----------



## singlestoph (16. Juli 2012)

eloxal bringt man bei jeder kurbel weg .....

am besten nur silberne kurbeln fahren, da fälts nicht so auf


----------



## Pace39 (16. Juli 2012)

singlestoph schrieb:


> eloxal bringt man bei jeder kurbel weg .....



Klar, das weiß ich auch nach 30 Jahren Radsport. Es frägt sich eben nur wie lange es dauert und wenn das Eloxal schon bei der kleinsten Berührung hinüber ist taugt es halt nichts. Bei einer Schimano Kurbel z.B. dauert das schon etwas länger und nicht 30 km.

Grüße Chris


----------



## BikeViking (17. Juli 2012)

Wow du hast die nach 30km abgeschmirgelt? 

Das hieße ja das du spätestens nach 30000km schon ein Zentimeter Kurbel wegschmirgelst. 

Respekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pace39 (21. Juli 2012)

Ist hier eigentlich der falsche Thread, da aber hier die Leute mit Peilung zum Thema Stahl unterwegs sind hätte ich gerne mal eure Meinung.

Nachdem ich vor 4 Wochen meinen Germans Team Foco geschrottet habe, kann ich nun den nächsten Verlust beklagen.
Mein Serotta Colorado TG RR Rahmen ist auf Grund von Korrosion über dem Tretlager gebrochen, leider habe ich jetzt erst gesehen, dass es im Tretlagergehäuse keine Verbindung zum Sattelrohr mittels Loch gibt und so die Brühe nach Regenfahrten wohl im Rohr steht:







Den Rahmen fahre ich seit ca. 18 Jahren, bin Erstbesitzer und habe mit dem Rad einiges erlebt, incl. eines üblen Abgangs 1995 mit kostenlosem Hubschrauberflug. Sowas verbindet und wenn es nach mir gegangen wäre, wäre dies mein letzter RR Rahmen gewesen.

Meint ihr es macht Sinn eine nette Mail an Serotta zu schreiben und mal nachzufragen was die davon halten oder ist es nach 18 Jahren eher lächerlich?

Grüße Chris


----------



## Don Trailo (21. Juli 2012)

18 Jahren ist ein gutes alter für die rente!
der aufwand das neu zu schweissen ist meines erachtens zu hoch...


----------



## zoomer (21. Juli 2012)

Pace39 schrieb:


> Meint ihr es macht Sinn eine nette Mail an Serotta zu schreiben und mal nachzufragen was die davon halten oder ist es nach 18 Jahren eher lächerlich?
> 
> Grüße Chris



Mach dass doch mal.

Ich meine jetzt nicht dass sie Dir nun auf Garantie einen 2013er
Carbon Rahmen schicken.
Nur damit sie sehen dass es ohne Loch keine so gute Idee war und
was sie so antworten.


Vielleicht schenken sie Dir ja trotzdem ein T-Shirt und ein paar Aufkleber.


----------



## Kittie (21. Juli 2012)

18 Jahre....dafür schaut´s (was man sehen kann) echt noch gut aus und käme bei mir an die Wohnzimmer-Wand. Damit hätte es seinen Alterswohnsitz gefunden....


----------



## cluso (21. Juli 2012)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> 18 Jahren ist ein gutes alter für die rente!
> der aufwand das neu zu schweissen ist meines erachtens zu hoch...



Genau, häng ihn an die Wand. Denk an die schöne Zeit die du darauf verbracht hast.

Irgendwann ist "alles" vorbei.


----------



## Pace39 (21. Juli 2012)

Danke fürs Feedback! Mal sehen was es als nächstes wird, werde aber bis zum Winter mit dem Kauf warten, erstmal mein neues Germans EOM durch den Wald jagen.

Grüße Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RealNBK (22. Juli 2012)

Nun ja, das Sattelrohr könnte man schon tauschen. Ich schätze mal das es mindestens 400-500 Euro kosten dürfte, und ob es das Wert ist, musst du entscheiden. Coll fände ich es schon, aber man muss auch ehrlicht zugebe dass man auch mal ein neues rad fahren sollte, nur um zu wissen dass nicht alles was neu ist auch gut ist.... Und um dann zurück auf ein altes eisen zu wechseln.. vielleicht eins ohne rost..


----------



## Pace39 (22. Juli 2012)

RealNBK schrieb:


> Nun ja, das Sattelrohr könnte man schon tauschen.



Selbst da bin ich mir nicht so sicher ob es das trompetenförmige Rohr von Serotta noch gäbe. 
Stellt sich halt die Frage was kaufen, das moderne Zeugs gefällt mir nicht. Würde German nicht seinen Laden zumachen wäre die Antwort einfach, leider hat er keinen Rahmen in meiner Größe mehr über. 

Agresti wäre noch eine Alternative, wobei ich mir für die Kohle eher überlegen würde einen Van Nicholas Titan Rahmen zu kaufen, der rostet wenigstens nicht 

Grüße Chris


----------



## singlestoph (23. Juli 2012)

das tütenförmige rohr gibts/gabs exklusiv bei serotta

was spricht gegen ein neues serotta?


----------



## Pace39 (23. Juli 2012)

singlestoph schrieb:


> das tütenförmige rohr gibts/gabs exklusiv bei serotta
> 
> was spricht gegen ein neues serotta?



Schlicht die exorbitanten Preise die für die aktuellen Rahmen aufgerufen werden, davon abgesehen gefallen mir die bogenförmigen Sitzstreben nicht und sloping Geometrie ist auch nicht meins .

Grüße Chris


----------



## singlestoph (23. Juli 2012)

naja wie das ding am schluss ausschaut ist wohl auch von der bestellung abhängig

vor 18 jahren haben die dinger zwar weniger gekostet, alles andere aber auch und die meisten hier haben wohl auch viel weniger verdient ....
man muss ja da wahrscheinlich immer noch ne ganze weile auf einen rahmen warten also wären sie schön blöd sie würden ihre rahmen zum preis von damals verkaufen. für seelenlose carbonrahmen zahlen viele menschen ja noch mehr ....
ich hab mal eine preisliste von richard sachs aus den siebzigern gesehen , da wollte er doch tatsächlich nur 275 oder 290 dollar für den rahmen .... heute nimmt er 3500.-

wenn du keinen serotta mehr haben willst .... gibts ja noch hunderte andere sympatische rahmenbauer die jenachdem auch ab ungefähr 1000 dollar oder oiro schöne rahmen bauen


----------



## Pace39 (23. Juli 2012)

singlestoph schrieb:


> vor 18 jahren haben die dinger zwar weniger gekostet, alles andere aber auch und die meisten hier haben wohl auch viel weniger verdient



Trotzdem für mich kein Grund 3795 Dollar für einen Stahlrahmen + Gabel auszugeben, dies ist im Moment der Einstiegspreis bei Serotta.

Grüße Chris


----------



## Don Trailo (23. Juli 2012)

SCHÖN!! das wir darüber reden durften....

DA GALERIE WIEDER MAL EIN NETZFUND


----------



## FlowinFlo (23. Juli 2012)

Das obere gefällt mir gut!


----------



## Pimper (30. Juli 2012)

> ... und käme bei mir an die Wohnzimmer-Wand. Damit hätte es seinen Alterswohnsitz gefunden....



So würd' ich's auch machen. Oder beim Schweißer reparieren lassen und ein schönes Eisdielen-Relax-Bike draus machen.

18 Jahre ist ein Top-Alter !


----------



## Rocky-92 (1. August 2012)

Tach zusammen, heute gibts den "Neuen"! Nach 19 Jahren RM Altitude, einen Stahlrahmen von einem Dresdner Händler. Werd ihn mal ablichten und hier präsentieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hotschy681 (1. August 2012)

oh, ein weiterer Dresdner... da bin ich ja mal gespannt... vielleicht ein veloheld? oder ein rotor? Oder "nur" bei nem Dresdner Händler gekauft?!


----------



## Rocky-92 (1. August 2012)

;D Ex-Rotor, jetzt Meißner Räder
wird heute von mir abgeholt, gepulvert in RAL 3032


----------



## Hotschy681 (1. August 2012)

Schöne Farbe. Wusste gar nicht, das die jetzt so heißen. Sitzen sie dann auch in MEI oder noch in der Neustadt?


----------



## Rocky-92 (1. August 2012)

Immer noch Louise Ecke Försterei 
der Name liegt glaub ich an Stefan Meißner, nicht an Meißen


----------



## Raumfahrer (2. August 2012)

@Rocky: Mach nicht das Mawl wässrig, zeig lieber mal was...
Perlrubinrot?


----------



## Rocky-92 (2. August 2012)

jepp..  aber is etwas "vorbeigerutscht"
Ich mach heut mal paar Bilder
der Perleffekt ist gut geworden, nur das -rubinrot hat einen Ausritt ins Lachsfarbene gemacht. Wenn alles klar geht, kannste es Dir bald mal live bekucken (Thema Dresden und Umgebung)


----------



## singlestoph (3. August 2012)




----------



## Rocky-92 (3. August 2012)

sehr schön! ne richtige Zeitreise


----------



## SuKoSu (3. August 2012)

... Sunn Revolt Softail ...
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/f/2n/z0/2nz08lj3x83v/large_1.JPG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RealNBK (3. August 2012)

schööön!


----------



## berlin-mtbler (4. August 2012)

Sunn und Serotta


----------



## Isar2 (6. August 2012)

Netzfund: 650B von Ritchey


----------



## Rocky-92 (6. August 2012)

DAS ist bestimmt teuer!


----------



## Highty_Tighty (6. August 2012)

das is saugeil!


----------



## Pimper (6. August 2012)

Ritchey ?

Geil.

Das Ding als ganz normalen 26er (vielleicht noch in Titan). Dann wäre der Mauszeiger recht schnell über der Schaltfläche "zahlungspflichtig bestellen"...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spaltinho (6. August 2012)

Gefällt mir nicht. 
Die Biegungen und der Aufbau könnten schöner sein.


----------



## Pimper (6. August 2012)

Ich weiß was du meinst. Finde diese Biegungen auch grauenvoll.

Aber die im Unterrohr zum Steuerrohr hin ist nur ganz leicht. Da gibt's ja so extreme potthäßliche Schwanenhälse. Und die Sitzstreben gehen auch gerad noch so.

Unterm Strich könnte ich damit leben...


----------



## nebeljäger (6. August 2012)

ich mag Ritchey, zumindest die alten wirklich gern, die neuen lösen bei mir so gar nix mehr aus.....

Ganz im Gegenteil zu diesem....

ihr merkt es liegt nicht unbedingt an gebogenen Rohren....


----------



## Pimper (6. August 2012)

Die Black Cats haben schöne Hinterbauten. Die Steuerrohrmuffen sehen auch cool aus. 

...und der Rest ist eigentlich auch geil... ^^


----------



## _stalker_ (12. August 2012)

Das Rad steht zum Verkauf - Singlespeed oder mit X9 2x9 oder 3x9
Schaut mal in den Bikemarkt und/oder schreibt mir eine PN


----------



## Oliver30 (13. August 2012)

Dann mal mein Stahlbike, überlege gerade meinen zweiten Rahmen auf zu bauen, aber mit aktuellen Komponenten :


----------



## FahrradAddi (18. August 2012)

Auch wenn ich leider keine guten Bilder habe will ich meinen neuen Schatz mit euch teilen:
*
Mein Meisterstück*

selbst entworfener, selbst gelöteter Stahlrahmen, Oversized-Rohre für mehr Steifigkeit, an die Ausstattung angepasste Anlötteile, spezielle Zugführung für die Rohloff-Nabe, 0 mm Federweg, 100 % purer Fahrspaß!







*Hier ein Detailfoto von der Zugführung:*








*Und so sah der Rahmen im Rohzustand vor dem pulvern aus:*







Ziel war ein stadttaugliches MTB zu bauen mit dem man am Wochenende auch n bischen auf Waldwegen rumbrettern kann. Daher tut jetzt auch ein SON-Nabendynamo im Vorderrad seinen Dienst. Mit leichten Felgen, Reifen und Speichen sollte das Mehrgewicht der Rohloff-Nabe und des SON ausgeglichen werden. 

Anders als auf den Fotos sind inzwischen rote XtasY Platform-Pedale montiert. Auch ein Edelux-Scheinwerfer wurde nachgerüstet. Statt der ätzenden Syntace-Schraubgriffe habe ich jetzt Ergon Kork-Griffe am Bike.

Ausgestattet  mit Chris-King Steuersatz, Syntace-Anbauteilen und der POG Kurbel wiegt das Fahrrad jetzt insgesamt 11,9 Kg.

Für das gleiche Geld hätte ich mir zwar auch ein fettes Fully kaufen können, aber bei diesem Projekt ging es um was anderes: back to the roots - aber bitte im modernen Gewand


----------



## McFisch (18. August 2012)

sehr schönes Projekt - grautliere!


----------



## ice (18. August 2012)

Hi,
 @ Fahrradaddi

  
 mehr braucht ein Bike (eigentlich) nicht

 .... RESPEKT ! ! !  ....


----------



## mkk (19. August 2012)

Heute auf der BMX Strecke in Offenbach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocky-92 (20. August 2012)

Diese neongelben Farbtupfer kommen immer wieder gut!


----------



## mkk (20. August 2012)

Ja auf jeden Fall war immer die besten Bremsen für mich.


----------



## Rocky-92 (21. August 2012)

mkk schrieb:


> Ja auf jeden Fall war immer die besten Bremsen für mich.



Wenn Du mal ein Original mit den zylindrischen Gebern suchst (Griffe nylonverstärkter Kunststoff), dann schreib ne pn


----------



## tom-skywalker (25. August 2012)




----------



## Pimper (25. August 2012)

@tom

hast du zum Speed eine Homepage ?

(ich weigere mich bei diesem Namen zu googeln, weil auf den ersten 20 Seiten wohl nur Fahrradshops und englischsprachige Forumsbeiträge kommen)


----------



## tom-skywalker (25. August 2012)

Bei MTBs nur noch Carbon

Ähnliches gibt es noch von Scapin:
Blato


----------



## Rocky-92 (25. August 2012)

Sehr schönes Speed. Die Pace, welche ist das?


----------



## tom-skywalker (25. August 2012)

Danke!
RC36 Evo Top Class 


Rocky-92 schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Speed. Die Pace, welche ist das?


----------



## Rocky-92 (25. August 2012)

echt scharfes Ding! Passt super zum Rahmen!
Ich war ja immer schon für die rückseitige Bremsmontage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom-skywalker (25. August 2012)

Rocky-92 schrieb:


> echt scharfes Ding! Passt super zum Rahmen!
> Ich war ja immer schon für die rückseitige Bremsmontage



Witziger Zufall: 2 von 3 MTBs in meinem Keller haben die Bremse hinten. War nicht so geplant, hat sich ergeben.


----------



## Rocky-92 (25. August 2012)

mein erstes Rocky hatte ne MAG 19, da war die Brücke gerade. Ich hab damals die Holme getauscht, um die Magura nach hinten zu bekommen...damals wurde ich belächelt *gg*


----------



## tom-skywalker (25. August 2012)

Bei der hier wäre es auch andersrum gegangen - wurde aber wie bei der Pace wegen geringerer Torsionsbelastung nicht empfohlen.


----------



## Rocky-92 (25. August 2012)

eins Deiner 3 Mounties?


----------



## magas (25. August 2012)

feines Speed - selten hier 

sag mal, hattest Du nur links ein barend montiert, od. warum reicht der Griff nicht bis zum Lenkerende ?


----------



## tom-skywalker (25. August 2012)

Wie üblich ist mir das Ding beim Photografieren erst mal umgefallen. Ich dachte, ein weicher Untergrund wäre die Lösung, aber er verschiebt das Problem nur.

Und ja, das Hot Chili ist eines meiner drei.








magas schrieb:


> feines Speed - selten hier
> 
> sag mal, hattest Du nur links ein barend montiert, od. warum reicht der Griff nicht bis zum Lenkerende ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## magas (25. August 2012)

aja, daher rühren die Grasbüschel im Lenkerende


----------



## Rocky-92 (25. August 2012)

Zum Hot Chili:
der Sattel ist diskussionsfähig (die Form), aber der Rest... *sabber*


----------



## tom-skywalker (25. August 2012)

Rocky-92 schrieb:


> Zum Hot Chili:
> der Sattel ist diskussionsfähig (die Form), aber der Rest... *sabber*



Das Hot Chili darf hier ja aus materialtechnischen Gründen gar nicht sein.
Deswegen nur kurz: Ersatzgabel ist hier, wird noch vorm Winter eingebaut. Dann werden die Bremsen auch neu in Wagenfarbe lackiert. Kurbel braucht mal gescheite Kettenblätter, ich habe gesehen, dass es dreifach-Spyder für die Darts gab. Und vielleicht muss dann auch der Sattel weichen, aber:

Der Sattel ist "period correct" und wird schon immer an dem bike gefahren. Ausserdem ist er dem grossen Pantani gewidmet...


----------



## Rocky-92 (25. August 2012)

damit wäre die Diskussion beendet


----------



## Altitude (26. August 2012)

zum thema ritchey:

p-team = 26
p 27.5 = 650b
p 29er = 29er

preis für den rahmen = um die 900 euro


----------



## Pimper (26. August 2012)

> od. warum reicht der Griff nicht bis zum Lenkerende ?





> aber er verschiebt das Problem nur.



...daraus schließe ich, dass alles am Lenker nur vormontiert war/ist und die Bilder unmittelbar nach Fertigstellung gemacht wurden.

Was ihr alles auf den Bildern immer so erkennt...Wahnsinn. Im anderen Thread hat einer tatsächlich eine leichte Farbabweichung der Sattelklemme zum Rest der Teile erkannt. War nicht das gleiche rot.

Tom, ich find's schade, dass du bei der oberen Kettenblattschraube abgerutscht bist und den Innensechskant leicht geweitet hast. Bei sowas musst du echt mehr aufpassen...


----------



## mkk (26. August 2012)

Noch paar Bilder


----------



## cluso (26. August 2012)

Das Mongoose sieht nach Spaß aus.


----------



## mkk (26. August 2012)

ich habs vor rund 6 wochen mit original STX für 30 euro gekauft und Maguras ,ein Bulleye Vorderrad und das 9 fach WTB hinterrad sowie kurzes XT Schaltwerk und 9 fach Deore shifter nachgerüstet macht auf jedenfall ne Menge Spass.Aber der absolute Trau mvom eigenen KLEIN blieb bis jetzt aus,aber mal sehen.


----------



## Raumfahrer (31. August 2012)

Hier bekamen auch alte Reste noch mal ihre Chance; eigentlich nur der Rahmen ist neu:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocky-92 (31. August 2012)

Rahmen von Meissner Räder?


----------



## Raumfahrer (2. September 2012)

Nö. Ist ein preisgünstigerer Chaka Pele ausm Internet.


----------



## Pimper (2. September 2012)

Den Chaka Pele hat ja mittlerweile jede Sau...

.


----------



## Raumfahrer (2. September 2012)

Nicht jeder will sich ja auch nen sauteuren Rahmen leisten...
wobei dieser Chaka-Rahmen teilweise teurer gelabelt wird.
An der Verarbeitung gibts nicht viel zu meggern.
Mist finde ich nur, daß der Klemmschlitz im Sattelrohr hinten ist und diese tropfenförmigen Ober und Unterrohre.

@Pimper: Schönes Teil!
Ist das ein Fixie?
Wie hast Du das mit der Kettenspannung hinbekommen?
Welche Kettenblatt/Ritzel Größe hast Du verwendet?


----------



## Pimper (2. September 2012)

> Nicht jeder will sich ja auch nen sauteuren Rahmen leisten...



War ironisch gemeint. Ich hab ja selbst ein Pele. Das auf den Bildern ist es. Ich dachte man wird es erkennen...

Der Rahmen fährt sich recht angenehem; ich fahr das Bike gern...

Das mit der Kettenspannung ging nur mit nem Kettenspanner, der mittlerweile dran ist. Die Bilder sind kurz nach Fertigstellung. Eine Zeit lang kannst dann 44/13 recht gut fahren, bis die Kette sich längt.


----------



## Centi (13. September 2012)

Nach 17 Jahren endlich wieder Stahl unterm Hintern!


----------



## Clemens (17. September 2012)

Hätte was exotisches aus Frankreich anzubieten... mein gerade aufgebautes Sobre Multi in Size M (46cm). Der Frame wiegt 2011 Gramm, ist also locker 300 Gramm leichter als mein früherer RM Blizzard. Das Bike kommt in der abgebildeten Ausstattung auf 10.58kg. 






















Ausstattung:

Gabel RS SID RLT 100mm, XTR Schaltung, XTR 11-34 Ritzelpaket, XTR Yumeya Kette, Truvativ Noir Carbonkurbel, Eggbeater SL Pedale, Laufräder Hope Pro II mit DTComp Speichen + DT XR400 Felge + Michelin Reifen, Brakes Hope Tech X2 180/160mm mit floating Discs und Matchmaker für XTR, Vorbau Syntace F99 105mm, Syntace Duraflite Carbon Lenker, Thomson Stütze 27.2mm, Flite TT Sattel, Tune Hörnchen, Tune Schnellspanner, Tune Schraubwürger, Chris King Steuersatz...


----------



## RealNBK (17. September 2012)

schöner rahmen! Guter aufbau!


----------



## Catsoft (17. September 2012)

Sehr hübsch  Welches BJ.? Auf der Seite sieht der Multi anders aus....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (17. September 2012)

Super !

Und klasse Rahmengewicht.


----------



## mkk (17. September 2012)

Jetzt hab ich endlich mal einen gescheiten Satz Reifen zugelegt und was gutes für den Allerwertesten


----------



## Clemens (17. September 2012)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Sehr hübsch  Welches BJ.? Auf der Seite sieht der Multi anders aus....



Das ist einer der letzten 2012er Frames in Tange Prestige (Design ala Modelll 'Spam' aktuell), auf Nachfrage bei Sobre sicherlich noch zu bekommen.. Auf der Page ist der 2013er Multi in Reynolds 520 (mit Griff zum Tragen). Mein Modell ist leider nur noch in der Galerie zu finden. Kleiner Hersteller mit wirklich feinen Modellen.


----------



## TiJoe (17. September 2012)

RealNBK schrieb:


> schöner rahmen! Guter aufbau!



Yes!!!


----------



## a.nienie (18. September 2012)

da sobre ist sehr gut!


----------



## Pace39 (19. September 2012)

Clemens schrieb:


> Hätte was exotisches aus Frankreich anzubieten...



Gefällt mir sehr gut!

Grüße Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OneTwo (20. September 2012)

Très belle das Sobre!


----------



## sanderson-life (22. September 2012)

das Sobre ist echt sauber 

noch zwei Räder die schonmal irgendwo hier drin sind, aber einzeln.

aufgrund vom Rahmengewicht haben wir jeweils eins links und rechts an den Baum gestellt, nicht dass noch was passiert:


----------



## Highty_Tighty (22. September 2012)

Clemens schrieb:


> Hätte was exotisches aus Frankreich anzubieten... mein gerade aufgebautes Sobre Multi in Size M (46cm). Der Frame wiegt 2011 Gramm, ist also locker 300 Gramm leichter als mein früherer RM Blizzard. Das Bike kommt in der abgebildeten Ausstattung auf 10.58kg.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr. Faust (29. September 2012)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## kona86 (30. September 2012)

Schönes Kona hast du da aufgebaut! Welche Gabel ist das? Surly 1x1?


----------



## TiJoe (30. September 2012)

Stimmt, recht gelungenes Kona!

Wo hast Du denn die Bilder gemacht, sieht schick aus...

Gruß Joe


----------



## Dr. Faust (30. September 2012)

Die Gabel ist eine Surly Instigator und die Bilder sind alle gestern ausm Taunus, vom Marmorstein und vom Lindenberg.


----------



## xc-mtb (3. Oktober 2012)

Meins


----------



## P2-Bomber (3. Oktober 2012)

xc-mtb schrieb:


> Meins



sehr schönes Rad!!!


----------



## panzer-oddo (3. Oktober 2012)

Schönes Rad und schöne Räder! Was für Naben? 

Was man mir noch erklären muss- warum schweißt man an so einen schönen Rahmen ein völlig unpassendes Steuerrohr? Wer hat diese Unsitte eigentlich angefangen? Am End noch der Herr King himself? Grad der sollte wissen, dass sogar einzöllige Schäfte/Lager/ Rohre meist länger durchhalten als die Fahrer....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (3. Oktober 2012)

panzer-oddo schrieb:


> Was man mir noch erklären muss- warum schweißt man an so einen schönen Rahmen ein völlig unpassendes Steuerrohr?



ach komm, das thema ist nun wirklich ausgiebig besprochen worden


----------



## panzer-oddo (3. Oktober 2012)

versus schrieb:


> ach komm, das thema ist nun wirklich ausgiebig besprochen worden



echt oder? Da war ich dann vermutlich grad nicht da...


----------



## versus (3. Oktober 2012)

kann gut sein, dass du dich da nicht mehr erinnerst. ist ja auch schon 1-2 jahre her ;-)


----------



## onkel_doc (3. Oktober 2012)

schönes rad. Kleines detail...die Kefü find ich ned so schön...


----------



## xc-mtb (3. Oktober 2012)

Naben sind auch vom Herrn King.

Das Steuerrohr empfinde ich live nicht als unpassend. Sinn und Unsinn muss jeder entscheiden. Mir taugts mit der Tapered Gabel und 15mm Steckachse.

Gruß

Matze


----------



## RealNBK (4. Oktober 2012)

Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass ein kurzer käfig so riesige Kassetten schalten kann. Aber wenns mit einem KB geht freuts mich natürlich für dich!
Schönes Rad!


----------



## panzer-oddo (4. Oktober 2012)

@ xc-mtb

Ich fragte nach den Naben, weil die in Verbindung mit 180 Hope Floating-Discs (das ist doch vorne eine 180er?) bei mir und bei anderen "Platzprobleme" verursachen. Das geschieht is der Form, dass der Spider der Disc an der Gabel oder am PM-Adapter schleift. Hat es da bei Dir genug Platz?

Gruß ali


----------



## xc-mtb (4. Oktober 2012)

Mit der Disc gibt es kein Problem. Ist auch nicht wirklich eng. Habe bisher aber auch noch nicht gehört, dass das schwierig ist.

Das Schaltwerk ist grenzwertig, funktioniert aber. Vor allem das Type2 System gefällt mir sehr gut. Die Kette schlägt nicht mehr. Durch das Schaltwerk und die Kettenführung habe ich bisher noch keine Kette verloren, also alles wie geplant.

Viele Grüße

Matthias


----------



## elrond (5. Oktober 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (5. Oktober 2012)

Oh yes 

Das 0er Set des Rahmens hätte ich gerne mal live in den Händen bzw unterm Allerwertesten
http://www.wiesmann-bikes.de/xc-fully-history.htm


----------



## Rocky-92 (6. Oktober 2012)

Flori does it best!


----------



## Highty_Tighty (6. Oktober 2012)

xc-mtb schrieb:


> Meins


 
Sehr sehr schön!!!!


----------



## shutupandride (6. Oktober 2012)

Rocky-92 schrieb:


> Flori does it best!


ja, es gibt sicher x besser funktionierende fullies, 
aber kaum schönere
(vielleicht hole ich demnächst mein altes wieder zurück)


----------



## Rocky-92 (6. Oktober 2012)

selbst das mit der "besseren" Funktion ist lediglich subjektiv...
labortechnisch allerdings gibt es nicht viele, die so leicht und steif sind!


----------



## shutupandride (6. Oktober 2012)

Rocky-92 schrieb:


> selbst das mit der "besseren" Funktion ist lediglich subjektiv...
> labortechnisch allerdings gibt es nicht viele, die so leicht und steif sind!


- so subjektiv ist das auch nicht. ich kenne jedenfalls niemanden, der sagen würde, dass ein 4gelenker schlechter arbeitet als ein eingelenker.
- steif ist er, keine frage. leicht: naja.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nebeljäger (8. Oktober 2012)

@xc-mtb

Klasse Rad!!


----------



## cluso (8. Oktober 2012)

nebeljäger schrieb:


> @xc-mtb
> 
> Klasse Rad!!



Ja, tolles Teil.


----------



## tom-skywalker (9. Oktober 2012)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Bilder sind alle gestern ausm Taunus, vom Marmorstein und vom Lindenberg.



Da wäre ich aber vorsichtig mit dem Stahlbike. 
Wenn nämlich "Marmorstein und Eisen bricht", ist es vorbei mit dem Kona.


----------



## a.nienie (10. Oktober 2012)

das ist ein kona, das bricht nicht.

das crema ist immer noch fein.

das stahlfully ist etwas klein (bild) aber ich erinnere mich dunkel schon mal ein sehr schönes rad gesehen zu haben.


----------



## Pimper (11. Oktober 2012)

Gestern endlich gekommen. Farbe: Pearlgold. 1753 g bei 18 Zoll.


----------



## Pimper (11. Oktober 2012)

> Stimmt, recht gelungenes Kona!



Kona-Stahlrahmen mit Surly-Gabel und 2-fach: 

Männerbike !


----------



## Bener (11. Oktober 2012)

Boha, was für ne geile Farbe! 
Mal wieder jemand der sich traut! Immer dieses Schwarz, gelegentlich Weiß und all die gedeckten dunklen Blaus und Racinggreens... Man kanns mit der Zeit echt nicht mehr sehn!

Bin auf den Aufbau gespannt! Viel Spass damit!

Bener


----------



## onkel_doc (11. Oktober 2012)

Pimper schrieb:


> Gestern endlich gekommen. Farbe: Pearlgold. 1753 g bei 18 Zoll.



schöner rahmen.

Und ich warte nun schon seit 6 wochen auch meinen SOBRE DAD...


----------



## zoomer (11. Oktober 2012)

Für ein Sobre würde ich auch warten ...


----------



## Pimper (11. Oktober 2012)

> Boha, was für ne geile Farbe!



Da bin ich jetzt etwas erstaunt. Normalerweise werde ich für meine Farbwahl mit Eiern beworfen. 
Aber ich bevorzuge grundsätzlich Farbtöne, die quasi nicht wiederverkaufbar sind...



> Und ich warte nun schon seit 6 wochen auch meinen SOBRE DAD...



Solange du in Wochen rechnest ist alles in Ordnung. Hab momentan einige Bestellungen (und leider auch Reklamationen) am laufen. 

Da geht momentan NIX !

Der Germans war auch seine 3 Monate unterwegs. Aber der "durfte", weil es nicht eilte..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (12. Oktober 2012)

zoomer schrieb:


> Für ein Sobre würde ich auch warten ...


 
was ist an dem rahmen so besonders...


----------



## zoomer (12. Oktober 2012)

Er ist leicht, schön und ich glaube die Preise waren auch ok.

Als ich noch auf der Suche nach 29er Stahlhardtailrahmen war sind
die mir mal übern Weg gelaufen.
Sobre und Gas29 etc. hatten die reduziertesten und geradesten Rahmen.


----------



## onkel_doc (13. Oktober 2012)

muss ich zustimmen und das gewicht geht noch für den preis.

aber eben, aus welchem grund auch immer muss man dafür laaaaaaaaaaaange warten...gähn...


----------



## Clemens (15. Oktober 2012)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> was ist an dem rahmen so besonders...



Das Besondere an den Sobre Rahmen ist, dass da wirklich nichts besonderes ist.. schlicht, gerade runde Rohre, relativ leicht und nicht zu teuer. Auch von der Geometrie sehr stimmig.


----------



## InoX (15. Oktober 2012)

also total selten. Ich will auch son Rahmen.


----------



## Clemens (15. Oktober 2012)

InoX schrieb:


> also total selten. Ich will auch son Rahmen.




Wenn ich irgendwann mal ein grösseres Bike aufbaue, würde ich den 29er Dad Rahmen in orange sofort nehmen... Klick: http://www.sobre-bikes.com/cadre-dad.html


----------



## onkel_doc (15. Oktober 2012)

der sobre dad ist unterwegs

Hallo 
                  Ihre Bestellung Nr. 120848168 wurde aktualisiert. Ihr Status lautet: Verschickt.
                  Ihre Bestellung wurde verschickt. - Your order has been shipped.
                                        Haben Sie Fragen zur Bestellung? Dann können Sie gerne per E-Mail an [email protected] mit uns Kontakt aufnehmen.                  
                           Herzliche Grüße
*bike-x-perts.com*


*Gallerie...




*


----------



## user666 (16. Oktober 2012)

Endlich hat mal einer so ne fette gabel mit einem zierlichen Rahmen kombiniert,
hab doch etwas gezögert, bevor ich mir die Mosso gekauft hab, weil ich nicht wusste, wie das dann aussieht. Kommt aber echt gut! Wie sieht der Übergang zum Steuerrohr aus der Nähe aus???


----------



## onkel_doc (16. Oktober 2012)

bei der niner passt das perfekt mit nem 11/8 steuerrohr.

Bin gerade unterwegs. Mach mal nen bild von nahe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## user666 (18. Oktober 2012)

Hier mal mein Aufbau vom letzten Winter- allerdings für den Junior
Zur Ausstattung:





Tange Röhrchen 
Steuersatz: Chris Prinz
Shimano Deore ABC
Schwalbe Furious Fritzchen
Sattel: SQlab Windelgerecht
.
.
.

Ist noch ein bisschen dreckig vom Pumuckel Bikepark


----------



## paradox (18. Oktober 2012)

xc-mtb schrieb:


> Meins



einfach nur schick!


----------



## cone-A (18. Oktober 2012)

user666 schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Aufbau vom letzten Winter- allerdings für den Junior
> Zur Ausstattung:
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, aber erigierter Vorbau und Bremsgestänge ohne Schlammschutz gehen ja mal gar nicht! Außerdem würde ich die Lagerdichtung der Pedale mal erneuern, da sifft ja schon der Rost!


----------



## user666 (18. Oktober 2012)

das mit den Pedalen ist seit der letzten Transalp
und er Lenker, naja, ist doch ne Harley!


----------



## magas (20. Oktober 2012)

98er Kona Explosif, Reynolds 853


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. Oktober 2012)

Sehr sehr schick und eine (wie ich finde) schöne Teilezusammenstellung, soweit ich das sehen kann. Was ist denn auf der rechten Seite so verbaut? Auch 960?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TiJoe (20. Oktober 2012)

Oh ja, dass Kona gefällt mir sehr gut!!!

Gruß Joe


----------



## magas (20. Oktober 2012)

danke Euch, bin auch zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis  

Umwerfer 950, Kurbel RF Turbine mit Specialities T.A. Blätter, sonst 960.


----------



## kona86 (20. Oktober 2012)

Sehr cooles Rad! Die klobigen Shifter stören das ansonsten tolle Gesamtbild.


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. Oktober 2012)

magas schrieb:


> danke Euch, bin auch zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis



Ist das ein kompletter Neuaufbau? Von wann sind die CrossMax?


----------



## magas (20. Oktober 2012)

kona86 schrieb:


> Sehr cooles Rad! Die klobigen Shifter stören das ansonsten tolle Gesamtbild.



danke Dir, ja stimmt schon, irgendwie ist die optik der 960 dual control gewöhnungsbedürftigt, aber ich steh voll auf die funktionsweise.


----------



## magas (20. Oktober 2012)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Ist das ein kompletter Neuaufbau? Von wann sind die CrossMax?



ja, kompletter Neuaufbau  rahmen aus UK, vom vorbesitzer neu gepulvert (originalfarbe des 98er Explosifs war blau), die 03 SID wartete schon länger auf einen rahmen und die CrossMax liefen mir auch aus UK zu. zum bj kann ich Dir leider nichts genaues sagen.


----------



## Gorth (21. Oktober 2012)

Ganz schön viele Konas hier in letzter Zeit...


----------



## ice (21. Oktober 2012)

Hi,
...und viel Orange...





 gruß


----------



## Gorth (22. Oktober 2012)

Orange ist das neue Weiß 

Schönes Simplon hast Du da. Die Mars sieht auch gut aus in dem Rahmen.


----------



## Blackspire (22. Oktober 2012)

magas schrieb:


> 98er Kona Explosif, Reynolds 853



Der HAMMER! Bitte stell mehr Fotos ein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## magas (23. Oktober 2012)

danke Dir, freut mich das es gefällt - mehr fotos findest Du in meinem album


----------



## a.nienie (23. Oktober 2012)

der thread entwickelt sich zu meinem liebling.
hoffe ihr gebt den rädern auch ordentlich trails zu futtern.
das weisse kona ist super schön.


----------



## ice (23. Oktober 2012)

Hi,
...nochmal ein neues (aktuelles) Bild ...





 diese Saison mit der Mars fährt sich doch angenehmer als letztes Jahr mit der Salsa...
  ... man wird ja nicht jünger 

gruß

ps.: die Konas sind richtig toll


----------



## OneTwo (23. Oktober 2012)

Liebe Stahl-Freunde, kurze Werbung in eigener Sache. Zum Verkauf steht mein Sanderson Life Rahmen in 16 Zoll (Details im Bikemarkt oder per PN):


----------



## InoX (23. Oktober 2012)

Is schon bisschen schön... egal, hab kein Geld...


----------



## versus (23. Oktober 2012)

sind das dual control hebel am kona? das wäre gelinde gesagt mutig an so einem schlichten, klassischen rad.


----------



## InoX (23. Oktober 2012)

magas schrieb:


> danke Dir, ja stimmt schon, irgendwie ist die optik der 960 dual control gewöhnungsbedürftigt, aber ich steh voll auf die funktionsweise.


----------



## lupus_bhg (23. Oktober 2012)

versus schrieb:


> sind das dual control hebel am kona? das wäre gelinde gesagt mutig an so einem schlichten, klassischen rad.



Ich seh' da kein Problem. Besser als "period correct" Aufbauten, die nur rumstehen.


----------



## magas (23. Oktober 2012)

ja sind dual control - wie gesagt, ich mag, abgesehen von dem, zugegebenermaßen doch etwas voluminösen aussehen, die funktionsweise. und auch wenn sie von der timeline nicht zum 98er explosif passen, passen sie dann doch ganz gut zum schlichten aufbau, wie ich finde.

apropos mutig: keiner was zu den Vredestein's zu sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## magas (23. Oktober 2012)

a.nienie schrieb:


> der thread entwickelt sich zu meinem liebling.
> hoffe ihr gebt den rädern auch ordentlich trails zu futtern.
> das weisse kona ist super schön.



danke für die blumen  auch für mich ist es einer meiner lieblingsthread, und nicht erst seit dem ich mich etwas aktiv damit befasse.
das kona wird rangenommen, keine angst, ist für die heurige saison nur leider etwas zu spät fertig geworden, für das dzt. schmuddelwetter ists mir zu schade.


----------



## versus (23. Oktober 2012)

period correct / timeline ist mir (trotz einiger klassiker im stall) ziemlich wurscht, aber schön soll es sein ;-)

dc-hebel empfinde ich optisch als ziemliche katastrophe, VOR ALLEM bei einer schlichten schönheit wie dem kona.


----------



## Catsoft (23. Oktober 2012)

versus schrieb:


> period correct / timeline ist mir (trotz einiger klassiker im stall) ziemlich wurscht, aber schön soll es sein ;-)
> 
> dc-hebel empfinde ich optisch als ziemliche katastrophe, VOR ALLEM bei einer schlichten schönheit wie dem kona.


----------



## Expressonist (24. Oktober 2012)

manati schrieb:


> Hallo !
> Werd ich morgen mal schauen.Also Luft ist trotz 28mm breiter Felgen und den 2.25er Reifen schon noch.
> 
> Gruß


 
Hallo, ich möchte das mal hier aufgreifen. Kann mir bitte jmd. mal das Durchlassmaß posten oder welche Reifengrössen gehen beim (aktuellen) Chaka Pele? Ich will was günstigeres als das Surly 1x1...darum wäre mir 2.35" - 2.4" oder mehr? wichtig.
Vielen Dank!


----------



## Pimper (24. Oktober 2012)

> Kann mir bitte jmd. mal das Durchlassmaß posten oder welche Reifengrössen gehen beim (aktuellen) Chaka Pele?



Ich hab' nen Tom Ritchey Z-Max in 2,35" im 2010er Pele drin. Meines Erachtens ist bei 2,35" Schluß. An den Kettenstreben würde noch mehr gehen, aber an den Sitzstreben ist's schon sehr eng.


----------



## Gitanes (24. Oktober 2012)

Poison Bikes gibt für den Morphin-Rahmen eine maximale Reifenbreite von 2,35" an, Rotor-Bikes für den Flex lediglich 2,25". Die Rahmen von Pele, Morphin und Flex sind afaik alle identisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raumfahrer (24. Oktober 2012)

Diesen Chaka Pele gibt es auch in der "Rohloff-Version" mit verschiebaren Ausfallenden.
Oben an den Sitzstreben hat er gemessene 66mm Durchlassbreite, unten an den Kettenstreben etwas mehr.


----------



## zoomer (24. Oktober 2012)

Achtung,
Poison - und damit wohl auch Chaka (?) - ist gerade im
Insolvenzverfahren, da muss man schon überlegen ob
man gerade jetzt etwas per Vorauskasse bestellt ...


----------



## Raumfahrer (25. Oktober 2012)

Diese Chaka´s kriegt man doch auch über Gigabike....
Woher die nun wieder diese Rahmen herbekommen, weiß ich aber auch nicht.
http://www.gigabike.de/shopart/600001450/Rahmen/MTB-Hardtail/MTB-Rahmen-Stahl-CHAKA-PELE.htm


----------



## maze665 (4. November 2012)




----------



## zoomer (4. November 2012)

Sieht nach Spass aus 


 Und der Lenker harmoniert prima mit dem Gardena Ständer


----------



## maze665 (4. November 2012)

zoomer schrieb:


> Und der Lenker harmoniert prima mit dem Gardena Ständer



 fällt mir auch jetzt erst auf!


----------



## gtbiker (4. November 2012)

Gerissene Speiche oder optische Täuschung?


----------



## Pimper (4. November 2012)

Autoventile und Ventilkappen nicht drauf...sorry, aber das geht ja mal garnicht...


----------



## Silberrücken (4. November 2012)

Hat sich jemand ein 29er Ritchey aufgebaut-if so, wie fährst sich das Bike
und dürfen wir Fotos sehen? Danke!


----------



## Clemens (5. November 2012)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> Hat sich jemand ein 29er Ritchey aufgebaut-if so, wie fährst sich das Bike
> und dürfen wir Fotos sehen? Danke!




Manchmal hilft die Suchfunktion..

Beispiel: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9642493&postcount=6712


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (5. November 2012)

Clemens schrieb:


> Manchmal hilft die Suchfunktion..



gewagte these 

es gibt sogar einen eigenen thread dazu

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=534504


----------



## onkel_doc (5. November 2012)

jep und wie ich gesehen habe verkauft ers schon wieder oder???


----------



## maze665 (5. November 2012)

Pimper schrieb:


> Autoventile und Ventilkappen nicht drauf...sorry, aber das geht ja mal garnicht...



tja ... mir ist das geld ausgegenagen! 



gtbiker schrieb:


> Gerissene Speiche oder optische Täuschung?



nein keine optische täuschung! ist aber schon in arbeit!


----------



## AngryApe (21. November 2012)

British steel (made in asia )


----------



## Schlammpaddler (22. November 2012)

AngryApe schrieb:


> British steel (made in asia )


Monte Scherbelino?


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (22. November 2012)

Schlammpaddler schrieb:


> Monte Scherbelino?



unverkennbar 

Aber schönes Foto. Blauer Rahmnnen zur bleauen Stunde.


----------



## AngryApe (22. November 2012)

Schlammpaddler schrieb:


> Monte Scherbelino?



Jap...Birkenkopf ...und danach giengs erstmal auf nen Trail gen Heslach zum testen


----------



## zoomer (22. November 2012)

So sympathisch kam mir Stuttgart noch nie rüber ....


----------



## Schlammpaddler (22. November 2012)

Auferstanden aus Ruinen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AngryApe (22. November 2012)

...falsches Bundesland


----------



## Schlammpaddler (22. November 2012)

AngryApe schrieb:


> ...falsches Bundesland


Hätte ich da was verwechselt?
Ha no!


----------



## AngryApe (22. November 2012)

war darauf bezogen :
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DTV92wqYjfA"]Auferstanden aus Ruinen DDR Hymne - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Schlammpaddler (22. November 2012)

AngryApe schrieb:


> war darauf bezogen :
> Auferstanden aus Ruinen DDR Hymne - YouTube


Schon klar!


----------



## Kkangpae (23. November 2012)

Clemens schrieb:


> Hätte was exotisches aus Frankreich anzubieten... mein gerade aufgebautes Sobre Multi in Size M (46cm). Der Frame wiegt 2011 Gramm, ist also locker 300 Gramm leichter als mein früherer RM Blizzard. Das Bike kommt in der abgebildeten Ausstattung auf 10.58kg.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




da bin ich mal baff! Sehr schönes Bike!


----------



## zoomer (23. November 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sanderson-life (24. November 2012)

AngryApe schrieb:


> Jap...Birkenkopf ...und danach giengs erstmal auf nen Trail gen Heslach zum testen



Das on-one ist echt stark! richtig schön schlicht!

...und nebenbei erinnert mich der Monte Scherbelino an meine schöne Zeit im Landeshauptstädtle...

ich frage mich nur gerade, wieso die Zugführung am Oberrohr leer ist?! am Rad ist doch alles dran, was dazugehört 

zum Sobre ist ja schon einiges gesagt, und dem kann ich mich auch genauso anschließen: geil


----------



## AngryApe (24. November 2012)

Danke! 

Die Zugfürung ist den austauschbaren Ausfallenden geschuldet...da gibts zwei Ausführungen wo die Bremse wahlweise normal oder zwischen den Ausfallenden sitzt und damit geht die Bremsleitung entweder nach oben oder nach unten ab ...alternativ könnte man so vll auch eher ne Nabenschaltung realisieren


----------



## RealNBK (25. November 2012)

absenkbare Stützen woll auch gegührte Kabel haben..


----------



## pankoffkalle (13. Dezember 2012)

und weil hier ja leider grad  nix mehr los ist trau ich mich mal was altes reinzupacken...was neueres hab ich auch nicht.








ich habs nicht aufgebaut (und bin daher für kritik ziemlich unempfindlich), weiss auch noch nicht so genau was ich damit nun machen werde, warscheinlich fahre ich es einfach so wies ist, nur ist es eben für sein alter so verdammt neu.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (14. Dezember 2012)

Sobre und Inbred finde ich ebenfalls beide super!
Zwei gleichartige Bremsscheiben wÃ¼rden dem Inbred noch gut stehen.
Aber ansonsten ist das ein Rad, das man jedesmal posten sollte, wenn sich einer Ã¼ber Kritik an seinem Rad beschwert und behauptet, nur RÃ¤der jenseits der 4000-â¬-Grenze fÃ¤nden hier Zuspruch.


----------



## AngryApe (15. Dezember 2012)

Adlerauge  (die Storm SL war nur temporär drin )
...dafür hab ich grad verschiedenfarbige Martas dran, weil bei der einen der Geberkolben hin ist


----------



## Isar2 (22. Dezember 2012)

http://fstatic2.mtb-news.de/f/mn/ae/mnaegg6rncjh/large_PTeam2.JPG?0

Mein neuer Ritchey P Team Rahmen


----------



## onkel_doc (22. Dezember 2012)

jetzt bau ihn nur noch gscheit auf. Hab nur wenige bis noch keinen gscheiten aufbau eines neuen ritchey P rahmen gesehen.


----------



## Isar2 (22. Dezember 2012)

Weihnachten ist gerettet


----------



## onkel_doc (22. Dezember 2012)

so gehts...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Isar2 (22. Dezember 2012)

DANKE.

War gerade dabei es zu ändern. Du warst schneller !!!!!!

Grüße, Isar2


----------



## onkel_doc (22. Dezember 2012)

Isar2 schrieb:


> DANKE.
> 
> War gerade dabei es zu ändern. Du warst schneller !!!!!!
> 
> Grüße, Isar2



kein problem...man helft sich hier...

bilder vom aufbau wären toll...


----------



## Isar2 (22. Dezember 2012)

Ich werde mir beim Aufbau Mühe geben. Habe noch nicht alles zusammen. Ich werde nach den Feiertagen mal sehen, was das Budget hergibt und Einkaufen gehen. Im Hinterkopf habe ich einen Aufbau mit Starrgabel und den Umstieg auf 10 fach (Traum wäre komplette XTR Gruppe). Bis jetzt habe ich erst einen roten Ritchey WCS Vorbau und den WCS Carbon Vorbau. 

Wenn ich genug Teile zusammen habe, gibt es vieleicht einen Aufbaufaden.

Viele Grüße, Isar2


----------



## onkel_doc (23. Dezember 2012)

cool, bei der gabel solltest du wegen dem übergang am steuerrohr schauen.

Die syncros carbonstarrgabel passt gut...

diser aufbau hat mit gut gefallen...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1103662


----------



## corfrimor (23. Dezember 2012)

Echt? Die Niner-Gabel paßt in meinen Augen überhaupt nicht. Der Rest aber gefällt


----------



## onkel_doc (23. Dezember 2012)

du weiss ja ich bin ein niner fan...der übergang ist natürlich ned so rosig aber sonst find ich gut...


----------



## Isar2 (26. Dezember 2012)

Hallo nochmal an Euch Spezialisten. Für mein Ritchey P Team, um es möglichst leicht aufzubauen habe ich an die DT Swiss XRR 445 Carbon Starrgabel gedacht. Fahrergewicht mit Rucksack von mir ist ca. 83 kg. Die Gabel ist bis 95 kg freigegeben. Hat die dann noch genügend Reserven ? Habt Ihr Erfahrungen mit dieser Gabel ?
Eine weitere Frage hätte ich zusätzlich. Der Ritchey P Team Rahmen ist für 100 mm Federgabeln ausgelegt. Ich hab meine Federgabeln abgemessen und alle hatten eine Einbauhöhe von ca, 47 cm. Eingefedert sind sie bei ca 46 cm. Sollte man um sich um die Rahmen - Geo nicht zu verändern dann eine 29er Gabel mit 47 cm Einbauhöhe in den 26er Rahmen stecken ?

 Viele Fragen, aber vieleicht hat ja jemand eine Meinung oder Anregung.

 Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.

 Viele Grüße, Isar2


----------



## onkel_doc (27. Dezember 2012)

nein nein die starrgabeln sind schon für 26er ausgelegt.

Verdammt, jetzt hab ich erst realisiert, dass du nen 26er rahmen hast.

Die DT swiss geht gut. Ich (80kg) hab auch ne zeitlang ne DT swiss starrgabel gefahren.


----------



## ice (27. Dezember 2012)

Hi,
...also, normalerweise ist es überall so,daß eine Reserve auf die Freigabe obendrauf gerechnet wird . Als Sicherheit... bei Brücken,Aufzügen,usw...
warum sollte es bei Fahrradteilen anders sein? da würde ich bei deinem Gewicht un der 95kg Freigabe keine sorgen machen ...
gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## user666 (27. Dezember 2012)

Wenn ich mich kurz einklinken darf,

mit dem Übergang zum Steuerrohr hab ich auch so meine Probleme gehabt ( Mosso Alu auf Tioga Alchemy Steuersatz).

Hab mir da ein fein Ringlein gedreht, funktioniert und sieht auch ganz gut aus. Baut allerdings 8mm mehr auf...

Und wie sich das mit der Carbongabel verträgt, weiss ich auch nicht....
Als Beispiel:


----------



## RealNBK (27. Dezember 2012)

ice schrieb:


> Hi,
> ...also, normalerweise ist es überall so,daß eine Reserve auf die Freigabe obendrauf gerechnet wird . Als Sicherheit... bei Brücken,Aufzügen,usw...
> warum sollte es bei Fahrradteilen anders sein?



Du meinst also, dass diese Sicherheiten nur so als sinn- und zweckloses Zugabe existieren? Wenn man es richtig macht sind diese vermeintlichen zugaben dafür da alles unbekannte am produkt abzudecken. Zum Beispiel Produktionsfehler oder unbekannte lasten im Betrieb.
bei 83 kilo würde ich mir aber auch keine sorgen machen. Leichtbau bleibt aber leichtbau und man darf nicht jammern wenn was kaputt geht.


----------



## ice (27. Dezember 2012)

@RealNBK
ich meine es genau so wie ich es geschrieben habe , und nicht wie das aus dem gesammten Text genommenen Zitat.
 OK... Die Brücken und Aufzüge waren vieleicht ein schlechtes Beispiel (weil natürlich vielfache Sicherheit)...

 Bei den genannten 83kg und der 95kg Freigabe sind sicher noch ein paar Kilo nach oben drinn...
...obwohl ... wir kennen ja alle gebrochene Biketeile...
gruß


----------



## Isar2 (27. Dezember 2012)

Danke!!!!!! an Euch für Eure Beiträge. Hinsichtlich der Gewichtsbeschränkung 95kg denke ich werde ich´s versuchen. Was meint Ihr wegen der Einbauhöhe

44,5 cm (die für 26er) oder 47 cm (die für 29er, entspricht aber der Einbauhöhe von 100 mm Federgabeln)

Grüße, Isar2


----------



## cluso (27. Dezember 2012)

Isar2 schrieb:


> Danke!!!!!! an Euch für Eure Beiträge. Hinsichtlich der Gewichtsbeschränkung 95kg denke ich werde ich´s versuchen. Was meint Ihr wegen der Einbauhöhe
> 
> 44,5 cm (die für 26er) oder 47 cm (*die für 29er, entspricht aber der Einbauhöhe von 100 mm Federgabeln)*
> 
> Grüße, Isar2



Den Sag einer 100er Gabel hast du einberechnet bei der Bauhöhe?


----------



## Isar2 (27. Dezember 2012)

"Sag" ist ca. 1 - 1,5 cm ==> entspricht von der 47er abgezogen also 46 bzw. 45,5 cm. Aber ich denke mal, ich nehme jetzt mal die 445. Wird schon passen.

Nochmals vielen Dank. Ich werd jetzt mal shoppen gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (23. Januar 2013)

a new steelecht is born...bald wirds eingesaut und ab gehts...

Rahmen ist ein SOBRE Dad aus Frankreich...


----------



## Rolf (23. Januar 2013)

Schöner Rahmen 

Für meinen Geschmack ist das SitzRohr zu kurz oder der Fahrer zu groß. ferner mag mir die wuchtige Kurbel an dem recht filigranen Rahmen nicht gefallen.
Das Blau und das Lila gefallen mir auch nicht...

Aber das klingt jetzt alles viel negativer als ich mich ausdrücken wollte


----------



## onkel_doc (23. Januar 2013)

kein problem..kann kritik ertragen. Bin ja bekannt für spezielle sachen...

die griffe sind eigentlich blau...ev schon ins lila mitlerweile...

Den rahmen gibts eben nur noch in L und da recht gross (51cm)


----------



## Laktathunter (23. Januar 2013)

Die Manitou ist nicht tapered oder Onkel?


----------



## onkel_doc (23. Januar 2013)

nein die ist normal 11/8


----------



## user666 (31. Januar 2013)

Hallo Onkel Doc,
würde die Niner von der Einbauhöhe her zum Sobre passen?
Wäre optisch bestimmt ein Schmankerl...


----------



## onkel_doc (31. Januar 2013)

niner würde sicher passen. Hab meine niner gerade mit dem toad weitergegeben...

Hab jetzt im steelecht III ne Dt swiss drin...

Wenn ich für den sommer noch leichte reifen und tubles fahre ist das ding ne waffe...geht super voran. gewicht im moment??? ca so um die 10,6kg


----------



## user666 (31. Januar 2013)

Das schöne toad... Nein, das schönste toad!


----------



## onkel_doc (31. Januar 2013)

ich weiss ich weiss asche über mein haupt.

Leider war es mir immer bischen zu gross...aber es ist in guten händen


----------



## user666 (31. Januar 2013)

Das wäre Ihr Preis gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocky-92 (31. Januar 2013)

Raumschiff Orion meets NCC-1701-E


----------



## user666 (31. Januar 2013)

Rocky-92 schrieb:


> Raumschiff Orion meets NCC-1701-E


 
Hast du das gegoogelt oder kennst du dich so gut aus???


----------



## Rocky-92 (31. Januar 2013)

TV-Junky
nee, Science-Fiction Fan...


----------



## user666 (31. Januar 2013)

Sauber 
Raumschiff Orion= Retro Science-fiction.


----------



## Rocky-92 (31. Januar 2013)

nee.. Vintage, nicht Retro!


----------



## user666 (31. Januar 2013)

Wahrscheinlich gehört zu einem Stahl-fan auch ein gewisser vintage/ retro touch dazu...


----------



## Rocky-92 (31. Januar 2013)

bestimmt! Also bei Stahl seh ich halt immer noch ne "Schmiede"
Hat was von "...im Schweiße seines Angesichts..."


----------



## user666 (31. Januar 2013)

Deswegen ist die Maschine hier ja auch so verdammt


----------



## Rocky-92 (31. Januar 2013)

29" ? 
der Rahmen ist echt *sabber*
Wer macht denn sowas?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## user666 (31. Januar 2013)

Das sind die Herrschaften hier:
http://www.rosenebicycles.com/


----------



## Rocky-92 (31. Januar 2013)

wow, was es noch so alles gibt... nur schade, dass die Seite nicht viel zeigt (da klemmt grad irgendwas)


----------



## user666 (31. Januar 2013)

Geh mal auf die Suche bei flickr.de, da sind noch ein paar fotos.


----------



## Rocky-92 (31. Januar 2013)

habs...
aber macht nicht nur Single-Speeds?
Was kosten die Schönheiten?


----------



## user666 (31. Januar 2013)

??? keine Ahnung- könnte ein Einzelstück sein, im Zuge dieser handmade bike show, wie gesagt- keine Ahnung.


----------



## caquephogl (1. Februar 2013)

user666 schrieb:


> Deswegen ist die Maschine hier ja auch so verdammt


Die Gabel ist schweinehäßlich. Styling Overkill führt meist zu absurd groteskem Aussehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pimper (1. Februar 2013)

> die gabel ist schweinehäßlich. Styling overkill führt meist zu absurd groteskem aussehen.



^^ ...


----------



## opi13 (2. Februar 2013)

hier gibts die komplette Fotostecke , ich finds nett - zumindest kein Einheitsbrei , obs technisch Sinn macht ist was anderes 

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...QYNUYX4Jses4ATZl4HgCA&ved=0CDsQ9QEwAg&dur=287


----------



## akeuler (4. Februar 2013)

Dann stell ich mal meine neue "Kreation" vor...

Sobre Single Rahmen
Rohloff
DT Swiss Lauräder
und so weiter


----------



## zoomer (4. Februar 2013)

Wäre bei der Grösse nicht auch ein 29er eine Option gewesen ?


----------



## [THM]ThomasS (4. Februar 2013)

akeuler schrieb:


> Dann stell ich mal meine neue "Kreation" vor...
> 
> Sobre Single Rahmen
> Rohloff
> ...



Die untere Steuersatzschale hätte ich um 90° im UZS gedreht eingebaut, so dass der Schriftzug RITCHEY nach vorn zeigt. Und ich hege leichte Zweifel, ob die Ausfallenden auf lange Sicht so gut mit der Rohloff harmonieren.

Und hier dann noch mein Galeriebeitrag (mehr Bilder im Album):


----------



## Twentyfirst (6. Februar 2013)

> ich hege leichte Zweifel, ob die Ausfallenden auf lange Sicht so gut mit der Rohloff harmonieren.



Ich kenne mich nicht mit Rohloff aus. Was ist der Grund für deinen Zweifel?
Gruß
Christian


----------



## [THM]ThomasS (6. Februar 2013)

Die Nabe muss, um nicht zu verrutschen, bei diesen Ausfallenden vermutlich recht stark eingespannt werden. Das widerspricht der allgemeinen Erfahrung, dass die Nabe am besten & leichtesten funktioniert, wenn der Spanner nur moderat festgezogen ist. Dazu kommt noch, dass bei einigen Rohloff-Fahrern, die Rahmen mit solchen Ausfallenden im Einsatz hatten, sich die Ausfallenden teilweise aufgebogen hatten. Muss hier alles nicht passieren, aber auf Dauer ist es vielleicht nicht unbedingt der optimale Rahmen für eine Rohloff. Also weiterfahren & beobachten. 

... und weil es eine Galerie ist, hier mal noch ein stählernes Ungetüm:





Die abnorme Sattelstellung war nach eigener Aussage den dicken Oberschenkeln des nicht mehr unter uns weilenden Besitzers geschuldet.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. Februar 2013)

Schön ist anders..


----------



## onkel_doc (7. Februar 2013)

muss ich zustimmen...


----------



## [THM]ThomasS (7. Februar 2013)

Gebe ich gern bei unserer nächsten Séance weiter  Ich hatte lediglich versucht, bei der Beantwortung der zu der Rohloff gestellten Frage gleich noch etwas zur Galerie beizusteuern, statt nur Text zu posten. Mir ist klar, dass das gezeigte Bike nicht den Anspruch hat, ein dem Threadtitel entsprechendes Kunstwerk darzustellen. Ich hatte gehofft, das mit der Bezeichnung *Ungetüm* ausreichend anzudeuten. Nun ja, offensichtlich bin ich damit gescheitert, mein Fehler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (7. Februar 2013)

Ach was.


Bis aufs Cockpit find ich es gut.
Nur bei Deiner grösse scheint mir die nächstgrössere Laufradgrösse
angabrachter.


----------



## [THM]ThomasS (7. Februar 2013)

ok, jetzt noch mal ganz exakt: mein Bike ist das orangene Kona Explosif SSP (ich hoffe da ist alles ok mit dem Cockpit).

Das orangene Rotor(-ungetüm) mit der Rohloff Speedhub und dem merkwürdigen Cockpit & Sattel dagegen gehört(e) meinem verstorbenen Kumpel, der war 1.96m groß und in seinen definiertesten Zeiten 125kg schwer ... hoffentlich sind jetzt alle Unklarheiten beseitigt, sorry für das Chaos & nix für ungut


----------



## onkel_doc (7. Februar 2013)

kein problem...

Mit kleinen anpassungen würde auch gut aussehen...


----------



## zoomer (7. Februar 2013)

[THM]ThomasS;10296695 schrieb:
			
		

> ok, jetzt noch mal ganz exakt: mein Bike ist das orangene Kona Explosif SSP (ich hoffe da ist alles ok mit dem Cockpit).
> 
> Das orangene Rotor(-ungetüm) mit der Rohloff Speedhub und dem merkwürdigen Cockpit & Sattel dagegen gehört(e) meinem verstorbenen Kumpel, der war 1.96m groß und in seinen definiertesten Zeiten 125kg schwer ... hoffentlich sind jetzt alle Unklarheiten beseitigt, sorry für das Chaos & nix für ungut



Ah,

jetzt hab's auch ich verstanden 


Ja, das Kona ist super und das Rotor sollte auch so aussehen


----------



## Kerosin0815 (7. Februar 2013)

Die Leitungen werden noch gekürzt und die Stütze getauscht.


----------



## Clemens (8. Februar 2013)

Passt! 

Dann bin ich also nicht der Einzige, der bei dem Frame zugeschnappt hat. Mein Aufbau dauert aber noch ein wenig und wird eher Richtung CC gehen. 

Was wiegt Dein Rahmen (sollte 19.5 sein)? Ich habe zwei Frames geordert, weil ich mir in der Farbe nicht sicher war und habe einen Gewichtsunterschied von 60 Gramm bei gleicher Grösse.


----------



## Kerosin0815 (8. Februar 2013)

Ja,ist 19.5.Gewicht ist 2200 gramm.
Habe gehofft er ist leichter...so in Richtung 2000 gr.
Aber immer noch im grünen Bereich.


----------



## cone-A (8. Februar 2013)

Kerosin0815 schrieb:


> Habe gehofft er ist leichter...so in Richtung 2000 gr.



So ein Flaschenöffner wiegt halt. 

Hübscher Aufbau!


----------



## onkel_doc (8. Februar 2013)

für mich durch die decals bischen unruhig aber sonst sicher hübsch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (8. Februar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> für mich durch die decals bischen unruhig aber sonst sicher hübsch...



Hey Doc, das ist eine Pumpe am Sattelrohr!


----------



## onkel_doc (8. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Hey Doc, das ist eine Pumpe am Sattelrohr!


 
Jens...pssssst...ruhig jetzt...

obwohl ich das wirklich erst jetzt auch sehe hab ich das ned nur wegen der pumpe so gemeint.


----------



## Mini-Martin (8. Februar 2013)

gestern richtig fertig geworden und heute die erste Runde. (wie immer schlechte Fotos )
Agresti Nummer 2 im Keller, Gewicht so wie es da steht 10,8kg und der Sattel wird eventuell noch getauscht. Mal sehen

















Martin


----------



## Lennart (8. Februar 2013)

Chic! Silberne Speichen würden dem Rad gut stehen.


----------



## zoomer (8. Februar 2013)

Mini-Martin schrieb:


> gestern richtig fertig geworden und heute die erste Runde. (wie immer schlechte Fotos )
> Agresti Nummer 2 im Keller, Gewicht so wie es da steht 10,8kg und der Sattel wird eventuell noch getauscht. Mal sehen
> 
> Martin



Auch schön


----------



## TiJoe (8. Februar 2013)

Sehr schöner Stil!

Mir gefällt es wirklich gut!

Gruß Joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (8. Februar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Jens...pssssst...ruhig jetzt...
> 
> obwohl ich das wirklich erst jetzt auch sehe hab ich das ned nur wegen der pumpe so gemeint.



Ups, das war eigentlich ein Flachs Jens...


----------



## onkel_doc (8. Februar 2013)

ohneworte schrieb:


> Ups, das war eigentlich ein Flachs Jens...


 
Nimm ned immer alles ernst jens...

schönes agresti...leider kein 29er...


----------



## ohneworte (8. Februar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Nimm ned immer alles ernst jens...
> 
> schönes agresti...leider kein 29er...



Eigentlich solltest Du wissen das ich nicht wirklich viel allzu Ernst nehme!

P.S. das Agresti gefällt mir auch!


----------



## Mini-Martin (8. Februar 2013)

Danke danke.
Ja, kein 29er, als Ewiggestriger ist das nix für mich. Ich habe bei meinen 26ern nix vermisst, also warum was ändern, vor allem wenn mir die Augen dabei schmerzen?  Außerdem wird die Karre dann ja noch schwerer.

Martin


----------



## TiJoe (8. Februar 2013)

Mini-Martin schrieb:


> Danke danke.
> Ja, kein 29er, als Ewiggestriger ist das nix für mich. Ich habe bei meinen 26ern nix vermisst, also warum was ändern, vor allem wenn mir die Augen dabei schmerzen?  Außerdem wird die Karre dann ja noch schwerer.
> 
> Martin



Jetzt weiß ich es wieder, du bist derjenige mit dem Agresti im "Raw-Style"! 
Doppel-Lob!!


----------



## JensXTR (8. Februar 2013)

Mini-Martin schrieb:


> Danke danke.
> Ja, kein 29er, als Ewiggestriger ist das nix für mich. Ich habe bei meinen 26ern nix vermisst, also warum was ändern, vor allem wenn mir die Augen dabei schmerzen?  Außerdem wird die Karre dann ja noch schwerer.
> 
> Martin




Zum Glück kein 29er!!

 Sehr schönes Bike!!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (9. Februar 2013)

Agresti!  

Sch... egal, welche Radgröße.

Dein Crosser ist auch klasse.


----------



## corfrimor (9. Februar 2013)

Super! Aber 10,8kg mit Stahlrahmen und Rohloff?! Das ist ja top!

Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## Don Trailo (9. Februar 2013)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Super! Aber 10,8kg mit Stahlrahmen und Rohloff?! Das ist ja top!
> 
> Grüße
> 
> corfrimor



Superwert ganz klar
Mir ist das Rad aber zu grau/schwarz.....
Keine echte Spannung


----------



## corfrimor (9. Februar 2013)

Ich weiß, was Du meinst. Aber ich mag das Schlichte. Manchmal jedenfalls


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (9. Februar 2013)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Ich weiß, was Du meinst. Aber ich mag das Schlichte. Manchmal jedenfalls



Ich steh auf bling.....


----------



## ohneworte (9. Februar 2013)

Das ist ja auch richtig schön!


----------



## Mini-Martin (9. Februar 2013)

Vielen Dank für das Lob.
Über Farbe überhaupt hatte ich auch lange nach gedacht. Die Erfahrung hat jedoch gezeigt das ich mich immer zu schnell daran satt gesehen habe, deshalb gutes Maschinengrau. Zeitlos, oder so... 

Martin


----------



## Nordpol (9. Februar 2013)

schönes Radl, Martin


Und hier mal ein buntes Agresti...


----------



## zoomer (9. Februar 2013)

Mini-Martin schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für das Lob.
> Über Farbe überhaupt hatte ich auch lange nach gedacht. Die Erfahrung hat jedoch gezeigt das ich mich immer zu schnell daran satt gesehen habe, deshalb gutes Maschinengrau. Zeitlos, oder so...
> 
> Martin



Geht mir auch so.
Meine schwarzen Räder von 98-2000 kann ich alle noch sehen.
Bei meinen neueren, modischern, etwas farbigeren bin ich recht
schnell gesättigt ....


----------



## Isar2 (9. Februar 2013)

Hier mal mein kleiner Beitrag. Erster Zwischenstand. Nächste Änderungen sind neue XTR 980 Kurbeln, ein neuer Laufradsatz mit DT240 Naben und ein XTR Umwerfer vorne.
Gewicht ist knapp 10,3 Kg.  Jetzt muß nur noch der Schnee weg !!!!!!


----------



## Mini-Martin (9. Februar 2013)

Nordpol schrieb:


> schönes Radl, Martin
> 
> 
> Und hier mal ein buntes Agresti...



Das gefällt mir auch sehr gut! Nur die Geschichte mit dem Sattelrohr hätte ich richtig "durchgezogen".

Martin


----------



## corfrimor (10. Februar 2013)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> Ich steh auf bling.....



Ja, hab' ich schon mitbekommen  Hat auch was!

Das Ritchey und zweite Agresti finde ich auch sehr schön, wobei der Sitzdom vom Agresti... den hätte ich, glaube ich, entweder lang oder... Trotzdem 

Grüße

corfrimor


----------



## Clemens (10. Februar 2013)

Kerosin0815 schrieb:


> Ja,ist 19.5.Gewicht ist 2200 gramm.
> Habe gehofft er ist leichter...so in Richtung 2000 gr.
> Aber immer noch im grünen Bereich.




Hab den Frame in 17.5 wie schon gesagt, zweimal geordert. Einmal in rot und dann noch in gelb. Der leichtere der beiden hat 2082 Gramm. Bin mir aber immer noch nicht sicher, welchen ich aufbauen werde. Das Gelbe ist  schon recht grell, passt aber recht gut zu meinen roten Hope Parts.

Das Cove hat in Vergleich zu anderen Stahlrahmen (Agresti, Sobre etc.) doch teilsweise dickere Rohrdurchmesser, insbesondere das Unterrohr mit dem Gusset vorne. Insofern geht das Gewicht in Ordnung, zumal der Frame komplett aus Tange Prestige ist. 

Der Flascheöffner (an derBremsaufnahme hinten) ist da maximal mit ca. 7 Gramm beteiligt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pimper (11. Februar 2013)

Das Agresti ist top !


----------



## Wildman1967 (13. Februar 2013)

OK, hier mach ich mal mit!

Mein Cotic Soul ....


----------



## Rocky-92 (13. Februar 2013)

Das "kleine Schwarze" für jede Gelegenheit!
Kein auffälliges, aber sehr gefälliges Gerät!
*daumen*


----------



## Mini-Martin (13. Februar 2013)

Ich würde nur das rot von den Felgen entfernen und ne schlankere Sattelklemme verbauen. Ansonsten TOP!

Martin


----------



## onkel_doc (13. Februar 2013)

Mini-Martin schrieb:


> Ich würde nur das rot von den Felgen entfernen und ne schlankere Sattelklemme verbauen. Ansonsten TOP!
> 
> Martin


 
das rot passt gut zur sattelstütze, vorbau und ev lenker...wenn er von syntace ist...

ich würds lassen.

sieht gut aus das ganze...


----------



## Don Trailo (13. Februar 2013)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> das rot passt gut zur sattelstütze, vorbau und ev lenker...wenn er von syntace ist...
> 
> ich würds lassen.
> 
> sieht gut aus das ganze...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (13. Februar 2013)

beim schaltwerk gibts auch noch bischen rot...


----------



## Wildman1967 (13. Februar 2013)

Mini-Martin schrieb:


> Ich würde nur das rot von den Felgen entfernen und ne schlankere Sattelklemme verbauen. Ansonsten TOP!
> 
> Martin




Die Felgenaufkleber habe ich schon vor ein paar Tagen abgezogen!
Ich überlege, die grünen Hope Hoops Felgensticker zu verwenden und dann noch ein paar (wenige) grüne Goodies! (z.B. Chris King Sotto Voce)


----------



## Geisterfahrer (13. Februar 2013)

Die wuchtigen Kettenblätter haben mir noch nie gefallen. Aber sie schalten wohl recht gut und sind haltbar, insofern würde ich mir einen Tausch gut überlegen. Ansonsten gefällt es mir echt gut. 
Mit grün würde ich glaub nicht anfangen.


----------



## Wildman1967 (13. Februar 2013)

Das grün ist auch noch nicht gesichert!
Aber wenn ich mich noch für Farbe entscheide, dann grün!


----------



## Rocky-92 (13. Februar 2013)

Was denn!? Alles Krümelkacker. Das "Hobel" sieht doch schw...e...g..l aus! Oder nicht?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (13. Februar 2013)

Ich glaube, der Eigentümer selbst hat die Kommentare so verstanden, wie sie gemeint waren...


----------



## Wildman1967 (13. Februar 2013)

Alles prima, Jungs! 

Was jetzt als wichtigstes noch fehlt, ist Sommer!

Indoor biken ist einfach nicht das selbe ....


----------



## ohneworte (13. Februar 2013)

Wieso Indoor? Raus bei diesem Wetter!


----------



## Wildman1967 (13. Februar 2013)

Habe es versucht, aber dafür haben wir hier zu viel Schnee im Wald!
Das macht auch nicht wirklich Spaß!


----------



## cone-A (14. Februar 2013)

Schicker Katzenkratzbaum! 

Das Fahrrad ist auch sehr hübsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (14. Februar 2013)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Die wuchtigen Kettenblätter haben mir noch nie gefallen. Aber sie schalten wohl recht gut und sind haltbar, insofern würde ich mir einen Tausch gut überlegen....



Nicht? Ich finde die auch sehr gut.







Sry für OT


----------



## onkel_doc (14. Februar 2013)

habe nun die neuen extralite kettenblätter nicht an das steelecht gemacht...sorry.

Sie sind jatzt an das rocky gewandert. die race face blätter schalten enorm geil. Und halten ne ewigkeit...darum


----------



## user666 (22. Februar 2013)

Passt eigentlich auch hier rein, ist ja auch Stahl:





Feinster Tange-Stahl um genau zu sein

Noch ein,zwei Bilder gibt es  hier http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/57111

Vor dem Aufbau dachte ich: Mit dem Stahlrahmen muss ich halt leben.
Wenn ich jetzt wieder auf mein Tourenbike steige, denke ich: Tja, mit dem Alu-rahmen muss ich halt leben...
Stahl ist Stahl.


----------



## Rocky-92 (22. Februar 2013)

Stylisch! Ich bin ja nicht so für Weiß als Rahmenfarbe, aber das ist Geschmacksache... Hier würde ich sagen, zielich schlüssig und stilsicher durchgezogen (vielleicht etwas dezentere Kurbeln...)


----------



## Stubenrocker (22. Februar 2013)

Sehr geil!


----------



## msony (28. Februar 2013)

Kona Lava Dome 1991


----------



## Ricochet_LE1983 (19. März 2013)

Einfach mal mit ganz viel Liebe zum Detail bis ins Detail.


----------



## Rocky-92 (20. März 2013)

Das Kona...: das wär so ein "bis dass der Tod uns scheidet"-Ding
Bei dem ENGIN(?) hätte ich auf das Weiß bei den Gabelscheiden verzichtet: aber irgendwas ist ja immer ; nein, sieht echt stark aus!


----------



## Centi (20. März 2013)

Bin kein Singel-Fan, aber das ist ja mal richtig geil! Wäre mir schon fast zu schade zum fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pimper (20. März 2013)

Nicht neu, aber immer wieder schön anzusehen.

Bei Engin ist ja mindestens 1 Jahr Wartezeit angesagt...


----------



## Ricochet_LE1983 (20. März 2013)

Die Firma "Engin" aus Philadelphia, also eine Ami-Schmiede, hat auch schöne Bikes mit Kettenschaltung und Farbkombinationen, die sehr klassisch wirken. Das alles sind natürlich nur Beispiele für den Showroom. Bei dieser Firma kann sich jeder sein Bike so aufbauen lassen, sodass es einem quasi am Sterbe-Bett weggerissen werden muss. Der Fantasie sind da keine Grenzen gesetzt, nur halt dem Geldbeutel.


----------



## InoX (20. März 2013)

Die Farbe ist schön aber der Rahmen hat jetzt keine besonderen Details die eine Wartezeit rechtfertigen könnten.


----------



## Lennart (20. März 2013)

Irgendwie sehen die krampfhaften Detailorgien bei Engin immer nach Hipsterkitsch aus.


----------



## Ricochet_LE1983 (20. März 2013)

Hipsterkitsch? Höre ich hier etwa den Neid eines Besitzlosen?


----------



## RealNBK (20. März 2013)

hipsterkitsch ist ein lustiges wort. Hier finde ich es aber eigentlich ganz nett. Immerhin sind die dinger nicht zu bunt. Aber der geneigte Yuppie wird sicher auch das bekommen.
Die Wartezeit orientiert sich auch weniger am Aufwand sondern an der nachfrage der genannten Yuppies und Hipster. Beide Räder sind aber auch echt gut aufgebaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ohneworte (20. März 2013)

Mir gefällts.


----------



## Lennart (20. März 2013)

Ricochet_LE1983 schrieb:


> Höre ich hier etwa den Neid eines Besitzlosen?


Das ist halt das Totschlagargument, wenn man irgendetwas nicht genial findet, obwohl es richtig teuer ist. Dreist aber auch.


----------



## Jesus Freak (21. März 2013)

Das ist typisch Deutsch. Man muss exklusive Dinge geil finden, sonst ist man ein neidischer armer Kerl... Totaler Mist! 

Ich kann den Engin Rädern auch nicht viel abgewinnen, handwerklich sicher sehr gut. Aber für mich sehen sie zu gezwungen anders aus. Es gibt einfach Rahmenbauer, die schaffen es, eine ungezwungere Exklusivität und Originalität zu schaffen, die entspannter rüberkommt.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (21. März 2013)

Also, das mango-silber-Weiße oben trifft auch ganz und gar nicht meinen Geschmack, aber bei dem Blauen gäbe es kein Halten. Endlich mal ein richtig schöner, schlichter Aufbau. Die 97x XTR gefiel mir auch um Welten besser als die aktuelle, nach der 95xer für mich die hübscheste XTR. Vielleicht bekommt ja die nächste wieder etwas gefälligere Bremshebel und eine einheitliche Antihaftbeschichtung.


----------



## Rocky-92 (21. März 2013)

...dabei war es doch einst die Detailverliebtheit und Ingenieurskunst, für die das deutsche Handwerk stand...
..wenns jetzt aus Philly kommt, was solls? Oder?
...ist jedenfalls mal ne geile Farbe, dieses Blau (auch mit den Details!)


----------



## Ricochet_LE1983 (21. März 2013)

Hier mal etwas vom deutschen Hersteller "Bendixen-Bikes". Design, Verarbeitung und Preis liegen meiner Meinung nach in einem guten Verhältnis, da die Preise noch recht "human" sind. Auch wenn das hier abgebildete Bike nicht das aktuellste ist, finde ich, sieht es hammergeil aus. Schon allein das Unterteil für die Headshok-Gabel-schwärm, dann noch der tolle Monostay-Hinterbau in guter alter "Dekerf-Manier" und auch sonst der schön schlicht verarbeitete Rahmen sind ein Aushängeschild deutscher Hand-und Qualitätsarbeit. Kein Wunder den Kai Bendixen lernte sein Handwerk bei Florian Wiesmann.


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. März 2013)

Die Gabel sieht interessant aus. Nur das sehr weit herausstehende Ventil sieht etwas eigenartig aus.


----------



## a.nienie (22. März 2013)

headshock für alle 

gefällt mir sehr gut das rad.


----------



## Rolf (22. März 2013)

Wunderschön was der Kai so macht 

Und nun sind die schönen Fotos auch auf der nächsten Seite 



Ricochet_LE1983 schrieb:


> Hier mal etwas vom deutschen Hersteller "Bendixen-Bikes". Design, Verarbeitung und Preis liegen meiner Meinung nach in einem guten Verhältnis, da die Preise noch recht "human" sind. Auch wenn das hier abgebildete Bike nicht das aktuellste ist, finde ich, sieht es hammergeil aus. Schon allein das Unterteil für die Headshok-Gabel-schwärm, dann noch der tolle Monostay-Hinterbau in guter alter "Dekerf-Manier" und auch sonst der schön schlicht verarbeitete Rahmen sind ein Aushängeschild deutscher Hand-und Qualitätsarbeit. Kein Wunder den Kai Bendixen lernte sein Handwerk bei Florian Wiesmann.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (22. März 2013)

Sehr lecker!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ricochet_LE1983 (25. März 2013)

Nachschlag für die Fan-Gemeinde. Heute frisch entdeckt! Das Caminade-ONE4ALL ist ein vielseitig einsetzbares Stahl-Fully aus Frankreich in Fillet brazed! Der Hinterbau funktioniert nach dem bekannten Virtual Pivot Point (VPP)-Prinzip. Bis auf die Umlenkhebel besteht dieses Kunstwerk komplett aus feinstem Reynolds 853,-631 und 4130 ChroMo Geröhr. Alles in allem finde ich sieht dieses Bike sehr gelungen aus.


----------



## Don Trailo (25. März 2013)

â¤â¤â¤


----------



## taunusteufel78 (25. März 2013)

Uiii, irgendwie gar nicht mein Stil...


----------



## ohneworte (25. März 2013)

Ich kann mich da auch nicht mit anfreunden.


----------



## xc-mtb (26. März 2013)

Schönes Bike. Als 29er Fully sicherlich auch was Feines.


----------



## RealNBK (26. März 2013)

Sehr hübsch gemacht. Würde das teil gerne mal fahren. Farben kann man ja ändern.


----------



## Rocky-92 (26. März 2013)

Hydrogeformtes Stahlgeröhr? Krasse Sch... !
Naja, sieht bisschen aus, wie einem Ü-Ei entschlüpft...


----------



## a.nienie (26. März 2013)

bisschen viel rund, aber doch harmonisch...


----------



## Don Trailo (26. März 2013)

a.nienie schrieb:


> bisschen viel rund, aber doch harmonisch...



Finde ich auch obwohl mir  die Position des Dämpfers nicht zusagt 
Und customgeo und fullys sind rar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RealNBK (26. März 2013)

Rocky-92 schrieb:


> Hydrogeformtes Stahlgeröhr? Krasse Sch... !


Das ist kein Hydroforming. Man nennt es einfach Rohrbiegen und das gibts seit 1000 Jahren. Der organische Eindruck entsteht vielleicht durch die fetten "Lötnähte".


----------



## Rocky-92 (27. März 2013)

Kann auch sein, dass es am Licht liegt. Auf dem ersten Bild sieht es aus, als hätte das Oberrohr einen wechselnden Querschnitt...  naja, ist jedenfalls beeindruckend, mal Stahlrohre in dem Gewand zu sehen.


----------



## Pimper (29. März 2013)

Ich find's auch chic. Erinnert im ersten Moment etwas an das olle _German:A Durango_.^^

Aber auf jeden Fall individuell...

Die Züge auf der Oberseite des Unterrohrs sind ein Verbrechen..


----------



## RealNBK (29. März 2013)

findest du? Ich hatte das so noch nie, aber ich denke man kann den rahmen besser greifen wenn nam am UR anfasst, als wenn die Züge im Dreck an der Unterseite laufen. Am OR bin ich mir nicht sicher ob oben oder unten besser ist.


----------



## Pimper (29. März 2013)

> aber ich denke man kann den rahmen besser greifen wenn nam am UR anfasst, als wenn die Züge im Dreck an der Unterseite laufen



Vollgekapselte Züge kann man meines Erachtens überall hinlegen, aber auf jeden Fall auf die Unterseite eines Rohrs (oder noch besser: innenverlegt). Ungeschützte Züge an der UR-Unterseite sind auch nur selten ein Problem. Ans Unterrohr greife ich so gut wie nie.

Aber bei einem schönen, absolut individuellen Rahmen mit schicken Details würde ich sie jedenfalls nicht in den Sichtbereich legen. 

Ansonsten find ich die Kiste irgendwie genial, obwohl ich auch keine gebogenen Rohre mag...


----------



## Raumfahrer (29. März 2013)

Diese Zugverlegung gefällt mir auch absolut nicht.
Speziell am Hinterbau sieht es nicht so besonders aus.
Da war man schon mal weiter, was die Schönheit der Zuganschläge bei Stahl betrifft.
Solche geschraubten Billigplastikschellen haben an einem Bike dieser Preisklasse nix zu suchen.
Es wird aber sicher jeder anders sehen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordpol (7. April 2013)

Ich glaube das war heute meine erste Tour in diesem Jahr mit Sonne, wenn auch noch ein bisschen kalt.


----------



## Clemens (7. April 2013)

Rocky-92 schrieb:


> Kann auch sein, dass es am Licht liegt. Auf dem ersten Bild sieht es aus, als hätte das Oberrohr einen wechselnden Querschnitt...  naja, ist jedenfalls beeindruckend, mal Stahlrohre in dem Gewand zu sehen.




Wechselnde Rohrquerschnitte gibt es auch aus Canada und zwar schon länger!


Gerade fertig geworden:















Cove Handjob 2012, Size 17,5 Zoll, Material Tange Prestige DB, Gabel RS Reba Race 120mm, XTR Schaltung, XTR 11-34 Ritzelpaket, XTR Yumeya Kette, Race Face Deus Kurbel, Turbine Kettelblätter, Hope Innenlager, Eggbeater SL Pedale, Laufräder Hope Pro II mit DTComp Speichen + DT XR400 Felge + Michelin Wildrace'R Reifen, Brakes Hope Tech X2 180/160mm Floating Disc , Vorbau Syntace F99 105mm, Syntace Duraflite Carbon Lenker, Thomson Stütze, Flite TT Sattel, Tune Hörnchen, Tune Schnellspanner, Tune Schraubwürger, Chris King Steuersatz... 10,71 Kg. (weitere Fotos in meiner Galerie). 

Die Bremsanlage ist nur vorübergehend montiert und wird noch durch eine schwarz/rote Formula (auch mit zweifarbigen Scheiben) ersetzt.



Mir war mal nach etwas mehr Farbe!


----------



## Rocky-92 (7. April 2013)

Mahlzeit Clemens!
Was meinst Du mit "länger"?
Ungeachtet dessen bin ich mir der Kunstfertigkeit unterschiedlichster Rahmenbauer, inklusive Verformung des Materials, wohl bewusst. Es freut mich ausserordentlich, dass Stahl immer noch keineswegs "out" ist! (wundert hier jetzt nicht, oder?)
Aber solche Formen sind doch eher selten. 
Dein COVE hätte übrigens schon fast einen Model-Auftritt verdient!
Was gefällt Dir an der HOPE nicht?


----------



## singlestoph (7. April 2013)

hat wohl weniger mit den fertigkeiten des rahmenbauers als mit denen des rohrherstellers zu tun.
ab einer gewissen menge kriegt man fast alles ohne grossen Aufpreis

eingedellte , plattgedrückte und sonstwie eigenartig geformte Rohre gibts im grossen stil seit den 80er jahren bei italienischen Rennradrahmen (Gianni Motta, Colnago, Bianchi .... )

http://ceeway.com/Megatube.htm

es gabs aber schon vorher











Uraltzeux von der Eroica

ist wohl die frage was es bringt ausser viel Aufwand und Zusatzkosten ....


----------



## Clemens (8. April 2013)

Rocky-92 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit Clemens!
> Was meinst Du mit "länger"?
> Ungeachtet dessen bin ich mir der Kunstfertigkeit unterschiedlichster Rahmenbauer, inklusive Verformung des Materials, wohl bewusst. Es freut mich ausserordentlich, dass Stahl immer noch keineswegs "out" ist! (wundert hier jetzt nicht, oder?)
> Aber solche Formen sind doch eher selten.
> ...




Es sind in diesem Fall rein optische Gründe, dass ich auf Formula umrüsten werde!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (8. April 2013)

Das Handjob ist klasse!

Mal hier noch meine Möhre zum Fraß vorgeworfen:




Da ich jahrelang fast direkt neben dem Shop mit den Brezelfenstern in Heidelberg gewohnt habe und oftmals beinahe den Zug verpasst habe vor lauter "nur-noch-schnell-gucken", mir damals den Rahmen nicht leisten konnte und stattdessen das Inbred gekauft habe, konnte ich nicht umhin, mir einen der letzten an Land zu ziehen. Ich hätte mich sonst ewig geärgert. Da nehme ich auch in Kauf, dass bei 1,90m wohl ein 29"er gefälligere Proportionen gehabt hätte und der Rahmen ein eher kurzes Oberrohr und eine auf max. 80mm Gabeln ausgelegte Geometrie hat. Alles gute, German!

Während ich noch die vordere Bremsleitung kürze, die Dämpferpatrone gegen eine mit Kronenlockout tausche (bitte Daumen drücken, dass die vorhandene passt), noch die letzten Feineinstellungen bei Schaltung sowie der Bremshebelposition vornehme, einen zweiten Flaschenhalter montiere und mir Gedanken über die Gabelaufkleber (Vorschläge nehme ich gerne entgegen) mache, darf an dieser Stelle gerne bereits über das Gewicht spekuliert werden. Der Rahmen hat 22", und der Aufbau ist für sorglosen Betrieb bei 83 kg Lebendgewicht ausgelegt, einige Teile erkennt man ja, andere wiederum nicht... 
In einer Woche gibt's Details.


----------



## Knacki1 (8. April 2013)




----------



## FlowinFlo (8. April 2013)

Die beiden letztgezeigten Bikes sind wieder mal sehr schöne Teile! 

Das Germans würde ich auf 11,6kg schätzen. Irgendwas Blaues würde schon gut auf die Gabel passen!


----------



## Pimper (8. April 2013)

> Mal hier noch meine Möhre zum Fraß vorgeworfen:



^^ 

Perfektes Wortspiel... bei einem Germans...^^ ("Möhre")




> Ich hätte mich sonst ewig geärgert.



Ging mir ganz genau so...


----------



## sloop89 (13. April 2013)

Mein altes Stahlross nach der Frühjahrskur...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raumfahrer (13. April 2013)

schöne Shimano LX aus Mitte der 90er
Die Rahmengröße sollte aber mA etwas niedriger sein....


----------



## sloop89 (14. April 2013)

JA, das stimmt. Hab mir damals (1997) dieses Bike im Radladen gekauft, und der Verkäufer meinte: "OPTIMAL"


----------



## Pimper (16. April 2013)

Die Sattelrohre waren damals länger und die Oberrohre etwas kürzer als heute. Gemessen am herausstehenden Stück der Sattelstütze ist der Rahmen durchaus ok.

19 und 20 Zöller waren damals das was heute 17 Zöller sind...


----------



## Raumfahrer (16. April 2013)

Die Oberrohre waren in der Tat etwas kürzer, als heute. Dafür waren die Vorbauten aber auch entsprechent länger.
Leider gab es auch damals schon schwarze Schafe unter den sogenanten "Bike-Verkäufern". Was die gerade da hatten, passte meißtens...^^


----------



## InoX (17. April 2013)

Finde das Rad sieht ziemlich passend aus. Gesloped waren die Rahmen doch erst später so richtig.


----------



## Pimper (17. April 2013)

> Leider gab es auch damals schon schwarze Schafe unter den sogenanten "Bike-Verkäufern"



Das stimmt. Kenne Dealer, die 178-cm-Fahreren 60er Rennradrahmen verkauft haben..^^

Aber wie gesagt, das Wheeler passt !


----------



## Pace39 (18. April 2013)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Mal hier noch meine Möhre zum Fraß vorgeworfen:



Schön, erinnert mich an meinen alten Rahmen mit der gleichen Farbe.
Wirst deinen Spaß damit haben, fährt sich einfach sehr schön.



FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Das Germans würde ich auf 11,6kg schätzen.



Denke ich nicht, das bleibt unter 11kg, mein 20" Foco mit V-Brakes wog ganz knapp über 10kg, die Sattelüberhöung wirkt auf Grund der Perspektive etwas extrem:






Mein aktuelles German mit 20" Dedacciai Rahmen (allerdings sehr leicht mit 1800 Gramm) wiegt mit Scheibenbremse 10,2 kg.

Grüße Chris


----------



## gtbiker (18. April 2013)




----------



## Lennart (18. April 2013)

gtbiker schrieb:


>


I second that.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (19. April 2013)

@ Chris: Dein Bike war auch mit ausschlaggebend für die Farbwahl von meinem. Ich fand's einfach schon immer gut. 

Leider hatte ich immer noch keine Zeit, die mich störenden Details in Ordnung zu bringen, und dieses Wochenende wird es wohl nicht besser. Es fährt ja auch so, darum ist der Leidensdruck noch nicht ganz so stark. 

Das Gleiss finde ich stark!


----------



## sloop89 (24. April 2013)

So, letztes Foto von meinem Wheeler  Ich will euch ja nicht nerven 

Ich musste noch ein paar Veränderungen vornehmen, da mich die Gripshift-Dingens echt genervt haben. 
Der alte LRS war auch dahin , und die Stahlstütze habe ich gegen eine aus Alu getauscht. Leider gibt es in 26,4 keine große Auswahl.

Jetzt ist es wohl kein richtiger Youngtimer mehr.... aber egal....


----------



## InoX (25. April 2013)

hat mir vorher deutlich besser gefallen. War die Schaltung hinüber?


----------



## sloop89 (25. April 2013)

Die Drehgriffe waren nicht mehr in Ordnung, und das Schalten war damit echt ein Krampf. Ich hatte noch die SLX-Teile im Keller liegen, und so lag es nahe, diese Teile ans Rad zu bauen. 
Viel wollte ich nicht investieren. Auch der Laufradsatz ist echt "billig".

Für Schlechtwettereinsätze reicht es allerdings vollkommen aus.


----------



## Pace39 (26. April 2013)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> @ Chris: Dein Bike war auch mit ausschlaggebend für die Farbwahl von meinem. Ich fand's einfach schon immer gut.



Danke! 

Grüße Chris


----------



## Florjahn (28. April 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (28. April 2013)

Sind die Bremsarme nicht etwas kurz für die dicken Reifen?
Die vielen Spacer gefallen mir auch nicht so ganz. Alte Stahlrahmen brauchen ne riesen Sattelüberhöhung.


----------



## Florjahn (28. April 2013)

passt sogar noch mit 2.1er roro, sieht auf dem Foto krasser aus, als es ist. Sattelüberhöhung...sag das mal meinem Rücken. Rahmen ist übrigens von 2005!


----------



## Florjahn (28. April 2013)

Nimm doch die Feder aus der DLO, hab ich bei meiner auch gemacht. Dann kannst du dir den Lockouthebel sparen aber kannst eben doch mal zudrehen....


----------



## InoX (30. April 2013)

Falls du mich mit der dlo meinst. Ich habe die Einheit schon ausgebaut und versucht zu zerlegen Aber das klappt nicht. An eine Feder gelange ich nicht. würde mich sehr über eine Anleitung freuen.


----------



## oelg (30. Mai 2013)




----------



## Catsoft (30. Mai 2013)

Hätte ich bei dem Rahmen mal zugeschlagen  Glückwunsch, sieht gut aus!


----------



## oelg (30. Mai 2013)

Danke  
Der Rahmen ist genau die richtige Mischung aus aggro-berg-runter und entspannt Berg hoch!


----------



## Lennart (31. Mai 2013)

Tretlager sieht ziemlich hoch aus.


----------



## oelg (31. Mai 2013)

Und das bedeutet?

Die Gabel hat genau die einbauhöhe, die der Hersteller vorschreibt. 
Bis 510 mm und wenn ich den so grob messe, kommt das ziemlich genau hin. 

Sieht vll auch noch höher aus weils nur ne 2 fach Kurbel dran hat?


----------



## Kkangpae (31. Mai 2013)

ich find das Cove Handjob auch cool. Ist nun das zweite was ich hier so seh... würde gerne mal eins Probefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oelg (31. Mai 2013)

Wenn du mal nach Hannover kommst kannst du dich gerne mal raufschwingen


----------



## RnR Dude (31. Mai 2013)

Schickes Cove. Nur die Leitung für die vordere Bremse solltest du auf die Innenseite der Tauchrohre verlegen. Da liegt sie wesentlich geschützter.


----------



## Lennart (31. Mai 2013)

oelg schrieb:


> Und das bedeutet?
> 
> Die Gabel hat genau die einbauhöhe, die der Hersteller vorschreibt.
> Bis 510 mm und wenn ich den so grob messe, kommt das ziemlich genau hin.
> ...


Das bedeutet einfach, dass die Tretlagerposition recht hoch aussieht (hat mit der Anzahl der Kettenblätter nichts zu tun). War nur ne Feststellung.


----------



## oelg (31. Mai 2013)

Achso =)


----------



## Clemens (31. Mai 2013)

@ oelg  

schaut gut aus der Aufbau! 





Lennart schrieb:


> Das bedeutet einfach, dass die Tretlagerposition recht hoch aussieht (hat mit der Anzahl der Kettenblätter nichts zu tun). War nur ne Feststellung.




Die Tretlagerhöhe ist 324mm. Nochmal ein Pic von meinem Cove mit drei Kettenblättern (auch 17,5 Zoll, wie der gelbe Frame von oelg).


----------



## InoX (31. Mai 2013)

der Flite glänzt ja so.


----------



## Clemens (31. Mai 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> der Flite glänzt ja so.




Der glänzt nur, weil er sich auf den Ruhestand freut... ist jetzt ein weisser SLR Carbon mit P6 Carbonstütze montiert.


----------



## superson1c (31. Mai 2013)

Mein Soul.


----------



## oelg (31. Mai 2013)

Kann man bei jeder Gabel die bremsleitung innen legen? Hast eigendlich recht. Würde Sinn machen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (31. Mai 2013)

Clemens schrieb:


> Der glänzt nur, weil er sich auf den Ruhestand freut... ist jetzt ein weisser SLR Carbon mit P6 Carbonstütze montiert.



Dann kann man deine Räder in Zukunft doch gar nicht mehr auf den ersten Blick erkennen


----------



## oelg (31. Mai 2013)

Das orange Cove sieht aber schneller aus als meins! =D


----------



## shutupandride (7. Juni 2013)

was ist denn ein 

*fillet brazed Wiesmann Koxinga Disc-Rahmen für 80mm Gabeln*

in etwa noch wert?
Danke!


----------



## a.nienie (7. Juni 2013)

cove: beide schick.
das gelbe sagt mir vom aufbau mehr zu.

das soul hat ja mal eine gierige farbe


----------



## elrond (7. Juni 2013)

shutupandride schrieb:


> was ist denn ein
> 
> *fillet brazed Wiesmann Koxinga Disc-Rahmen für 80mm Gabeln*
> 
> ...



Viel weniger als der Besitzer glaubt...  Würde meinen max. 500.


----------



## shutupandride (7. Juni 2013)

elrond schrieb:


> Viel weniger als der Besitzer glaubt...  Würde meinen max. 500.


glaub ich auch, maximal. hätte sogar eher 350 gesagt.
Ein Freund verkauft seins / mein altes und ich bin (wieder mal) hochgradig nervös


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elrond (7. Juni 2013)

shutupandride schrieb:


> glaub ich auch, maximal. hätte sogar eher 350 gesagt.
> Ein Freund verkauft seins / mein altes und ich bin (wieder mal) hochgradig nervös



kommt eben auch immer auf den Zustand an. Die Zahl der wenig bewegten Wiesmanns hat in den letzten Jahren wohl proportional zum Kaufpreis zugenommen.  Für so eins wären dann 500 o.k., gerade wenn's noch mit Fatty Steuerrohr daherkäme.
Ansonsten irgendwas zwischen 250 und 350, kultige Gabel rein - schöne Sache. 
mir persönlich reicht inzwischen leider ein MTB, RR sind's schon drei, das vierte wird wohl nächstes Jahr kommen.


----------



## shutupandride (7. Juni 2013)

der Zustand ist schon top  
lefty ist keine gute Idee, da kann der Hinterbau nicht mithalten.


----------



## elrond (8. Juni 2013)

Fatty  nicht Lefty.  Braucht eben auch das entsprechende Steuerrohr.  Die wäre auch fein:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/167524-pace-raceware-pace-rc36-evo-pro-mxcd


----------



## Raumfahrer (8. Juni 2013)

elrond schrieb:


> Viel weniger als der Besitzer glaubt...  Würde meinen max. 500.


Da "lohnt" es sich ja nicht, sich einen neuen Rahmen schweißen zu lassen....


----------



## elrond (8. Juni 2013)

was möchte mir der Autor damit mitteilen?


----------



## Jesus Freak (8. Juni 2013)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/67266650"]The Missy Bike on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## Raumfahrer (8. Juni 2013)

elrond schrieb:


> was mÃ¶chte mir der Autor damit mitteilen?



Ich hÃ¤tte auch gern einen wenig gefahrenen Wiesmann-Rahmen fÃ¼r 500â¬.


Ist/war nicht bÃ¶se gemeint.


----------



## elrond (9. Juni 2013)

Raumfahrer schrieb:


> Ich hÃ¤tte auch gern einen wenig gefahrenen Wiesmann-Rahmen fÃ¼r 500â¬.
> 
> 
> Ist/war nicht bÃ¶se gemeint.



ich hab einen und auch schon einen verkauft, ja sie sind selten, aber nein, teuer sind sie gebraucht absolut nicht.
Problem wie so oft, jeder sieht sie gerne und doch mag sie keiner kaufen.


----------



## 18hls86 (9. Juni 2013)

Jesus Freak schrieb:


> The Missy Bike on Vimeo



Schöne Sache !! 

Ist halt wirklich ein Traum, wenn man sowas vor der Haustür hat.

Aber träumen dürfen wir ja alle. ;-)

SG Jürgen


----------



## Nordpol (12. Juni 2013)

Eigentlich sollte es ein Kurzurlaub am Chiemsee werden, aus Wettertechnischen Gründen, ist es dann Usedom geworden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grize (12. Juni 2013)

@Nordpol

Wundert mich das bei deinem zweiten Bild das Vorderrad nicht "verschwunden" ist


----------



## Nordpol (12. Juni 2013)

...viel weiter bin ich da auch nicht rüber..., schließlich wurde es schon dunkel...


----------



## Pace39 (12. Juni 2013)

Zwei Germans beim Friseur...





Grüße Chris


----------



## shutupandride (23. Juni 2013)

elrond schrieb:


> Fatty  nicht Lefty.  Braucht eben auch das entsprechende Steuerrohr.  Die wäre auch fein:
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/167524-pace-raceware-pace-rc36-evo-pro-mxcd


sodale, zurück aus´m Urlaub

Das Steuerrohr ist erstmal gesetzt, wäre aber sicher interessant mit einer Fatty (wobei die (470mm) für den Rahmen (450mm) zu hoch bauen dürfte)   

Die Pace fand ich leider nie so schick.

Bezüglich Deiner anderen Äußerung: Dein Koxinga hat aber kein Fernweh, oder???


----------



## elrond (23. Juni 2013)

shutupandride schrieb:


> sodale, zurück aus´m Urlaub
> 
> Das Steuerrohr ist erstmal gesetzt, wäre aber sicher interessant mit einer Fatty (wobei die (470mm) für den Rahmen (450mm) zu hoch bauen dürfte)
> 
> ...



Ich hab die alten Pace eigentlich immer gemocht, jedoch nie eine besessen. Hatte ne RC39, danach mochte ich Pace auch nicht mehr. 
Ne mein Wiesmann bleibt bei mir, erst heute wieder viel Spaß damit gehabt. Das kriegt jetzt noch ne neue Gabel und wird gefahren bis es keine 9-fach Teile und 26" Schlappen mehr gibt.  
Ne irgendwann werde ich wohl auch ne 29er Plastikkiste kaufen, das Wiesmann bleibt dann aber zum Gedenken an bessere Zeiten...


----------



## Nordpol (23. Juni 2013)

> Das kriegt jetzt noch ne neue Gabel und wird gefahren bis es keine 9-fach Teile und 26" Schlappen mehr gibt.


 dann kannst Du es bestimmt noch 20 J. fahren, dafür ist es ja auch gebaut.

Wenn die Lieferzeiten nicht solange wären, dann kämme mein nächstes RR auch von Ihm.


----------



## shutupandride (23. Juni 2013)

.


----------



## Greg House (16. Juli 2013)

Verkaufe wegen Neuanschaffung mein Agresti Bike. Ein Traum von einen Rad. Komplett für 2000,00EUR. Das Rad ist jetzt 2,5Jahre alt und war über 6500,00EUR teuer. Weitere Bilder im Fotoalbum. Rahmen wird nochmal komplett Nagelneu Lackiert.


----------



## DEK2803 (19. Juli 2013)

nice


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (19. Juli 2013)

ist die andere Seite grün? Sehr schönes Fahrrad.


----------



## Raumfahrer (19. Juli 2013)

Zum Glück ist es mir zwei Nummern zu groß....^^

So etwas verkauft man mA eigentlich nicht.

Aber etwas Neues/vielleicht Besseres lockt immer wieder...


----------



## cluso (20. Juli 2013)

Schönes Agresti.

Hoffentlich findet es einen Käufer.


----------



## elrond (21. Juli 2013)

Das Stahlroß bleibt bei seinem Besitzer:


----------



## Stephan Weniger (22. Juli 2013)

Pace39 schrieb:


> Zwei Germans beim Friseur...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Schick, das hintere ist Deins? Den Besitzer des vorderen kenn ich auch  .
Gruß Stephan


----------



## Pace39 (22. Juli 2013)

Stephan Weniger schrieb:


> Schick, das hintere ist Deins? Den Besitzer des vorderen kenn ich auch  .
> Gruß Stephan



Ja, das hintere ist meins. Mich kennst du auch, ist aber schon eine Weile her dass wir mal zusammen gefahren sind, sicher schon Jahrzehnte. War bei der Leica Truppe länger unterwegs.

Grüße Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stephan Weniger (22. Juli 2013)

Hui so 15 Jahre her . Hast Du noch Kontakt zu Gerd?

Gruß Stephan



Pace39 schrieb:


> Ja, das hintere ist meins. Mich kennst du auch, ist aber schon eine Weile her dass wir mal zusammen gefahren sind, sicher schon Jahrzehnte. War bei der Leica Truppe länger unterwegs.
> 
> Grüße Chris


----------



## Pace39 (23. Juli 2013)

Gerd habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen und die anderen Jungs auch selten, die sind schon länger bei Radsport Rhein Neckar und darauf hatte ich keinen Bock. Bin ab und an mit German unterwegs, vielleicht sieht man sich da mal wieder.

Grüße Chris


----------



## Stephan Weniger (23. Juli 2013)

Pace39 schrieb:


> Gerd habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen und die anderen Jungs auch selten, die sind schon länger bei Radsport Rhein Neckar und darauf hatte ich keinen Bock. Bin ab und an mit German unterwegs, vielleicht sieht man sich da mal wieder.
> 
> Grüße Chris


 
Wir waren dieses Jahr im Mai / Juni öfter zusammen mit German fahren.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Geisterfahrer (23. Juli 2013)

Hi Stephan, wenn etwas ansteht, kannst Du mich gerne mal mit auf den Verteiler setzen. Ab und zu komme ich doch noch zum Radeln. Wenn es eher locker wird, wäre vielleicht noch ein kleines Team Extreme dabei.


----------



## Stephan Weniger (24. Juli 2013)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Hi Stephan, wenn etwas ansteht, kannst Du mich gerne mal mit auf den Verteiler setzen. Ab und zu komme ich doch noch zum Radeln. Wenn es eher locker wird, wäre vielleicht noch ein kleines Team Extreme dabei.


 
Gern doch, bin im August einige Tage in HD, könnten wir auch so mal fahren gehen, vielleicht auch mal wieder ne Nachttour ?

Grüße,

Stephan


----------



## Rocky-92 (24. Juli 2013)

Sorry, ich will ja nix sagen...
aber wo sind die XC Kunstwerke?
Ihr seid grad etwas OT


----------



## Geisterfahrer (24. Juli 2013)

Die knipsen wir dann bei der Ausfahrt vor schönem Hintergrund.


----------



## Rocky-92 (24. Juli 2013)

DAS ist ein Wort!
Es scheint ja eine sehr illustre Versammlung zu sein... (German, no need to say more)
Und wo ich grad schreibe.. ein Aufruf

WO sind die STAHLFULLIES?
..gibts nämlich auch


----------



## JensXTR (24. Juli 2013)

Hier mal mein aktuelles Bike...

Macht sehr viel Spaß zu fahren


----------



## Stephan Weniger (24. Juli 2013)

Wie zufrieden bist Du denn mit den CK Naben?

Grüße,

Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocky-92 (24. Juli 2013)

Delicious!


----------



## Stephan Weniger (24. Juli 2013)

So und hier auch mal in Action :







Grüße,

Stephan


----------



## cluso (24. Juli 2013)

Stephan Weniger schrieb:


> Wie zufrieden bist Du denn mit den CK Naben?
> 
> Grüße,
> 
> Stephan



So eine Frage bei Chris King... 

Schönes Orange.

Kleinliche Kritik wäre höchstens die Stütze fällt gegenüber den anderen Edelteilen einwenig ab. Da würde mir ne Tune oder ähnliches besser gefallen.

Aber ansonsten...fein.


----------



## JensXTR (24. Juli 2013)

Danke fÃ¼r Euer Lob!!

Chris King ist Ã¼ber jeder Schweifel erhaben, man muÃ sie aber mÃ¶gen und bereit sein die paar Euro mehr fÃ¼r Naben zu investieren.ðð

PersÃ¶nlich finde ich die KCNC nicht so minderwertig, aber ist sicherlich auch subjektiv.


----------



## Hotschy681 (24. Juli 2013)

@JensXTR: Schick. Aber das weißt du ja


----------



## Nordpol (24. Juli 2013)

schöner seltener Rahmen hier im Forum....


----------



## Geisterfahrer (24. Juli 2013)

Das Orange gefällt mir. Toller, klassischer Rahmen mit schöner Lackierung.


----------



## a.nienie (25. Juli 2013)

bis auf das gusset unterrohr/steuerrohr

aber sehr schöner aufbau


----------



## elrond (25. Juli 2013)

a.nienie schrieb:


> ....
> 
> aber sehr schöner aufbau



wenn man von der Klemmposition des Sattels und dessen Schräglage absieht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (25. Juli 2013)

Ich finde es einen weniger gelungenen Aufbau, da es sehr unruhig ist.
Da konnte sich jemand nicht so recht entscheiden, ob er voller Überzeugung einen Stahlrahmen fährt oder doch lieber Leichtbau betreiben will.

Die Parts für sich genommen sind sicher alle hochwertig...


----------



## Schlammpaddler (25. Juli 2013)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Die Parts für sich genommen sind sicher alle hochwertig...


... und bunt gewürfelt. King Naben, RF Cockpit, KCNC Stütze, Tune Kurbel, ... 
Alles tolle Teile, aber eine etwas klarere Linie würde dem Rad gut tun.

Aber hey - von der Bettkante schubsen würde ich es sicher nicht. Leichtbau und Stahlrahmen muss sich ja nicht zwingend ausschließen.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (25. Juli 2013)

Genau so sehe ich es auch: Selber hätte ich an einigen Stellen andere Teile verbaut, z. B. einen Flatbar und eine gekröpfte Stütze, wenn die Sitzposition so passt, außerdem Felgen, die meine Wampe aushalten, und einen Flaschenhalter, mit dem ich besser zurecht komme. Aber so schlimm zusammengewürfelt finde ich den Aufbau jetzt nicht. Die Teile vertragen sich doch ganz gut - störend finde ich eigentlich höchstens die grüne Banderole an der Gabel. Wenn man sehr kritisch ist, ggf. noch die Felgenaufkleber in rot.
Ich bleibe dabei: Mir gefällt es.


----------



## Hotschy681 (25. Juli 2013)

Wobei man eines sagen muss: Ich kenne das Rad "in echt" - da wirkt es viel schöner und auch stimmiger als auf den Bildern. Gerade auch das Thema der Sattelstellung ist mir da noch nie aufgefallen...

Bei einem Detail gebe ich dem Kollegen Geisterfahrer allerdings recht: Die grüne Banderole auf der Fox stört


----------



## ice (25. Juli 2013)

Hi,

...wobei ... ist am Sattelrohr nicht auch ein grünes etwas 

 gruß


----------



## Laktathunter (25. Juli 2013)

Hallo Freunde,

wer lust auf nen Aufbauthread hat ist herzlich willkommen...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=644428


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (31. Juli 2013)

Da lege ich noch einen drauf:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=643045


----------



## Jazzman1991 (15. September 2013)

Heute fertig geworden: Germans Team Foco, ca. 7,5 kg leicht.


----------



## Pimper (15. September 2013)

> 7,5 kg leicht





Saubere Arbeit...


----------



## ice (15. September 2013)

Hi,

7,5kg

...respekt...

gruß Holger


----------



## Jazzman1991 (15. September 2013)

Danke! Die Kurbel wäre noch austauschbar, aber da die nunmal zur Verfügung stand und die von mir gewünschte S-Works nicht in BSA 3fach erhältlich ist....
Gewicht könnte man noch einsparen, die Stütze ist eine einfache Woodman, die Reifen 2,2 X-King (mit 450 gr.), Avid Ultimate Bremsen (aber mit Extralite Bremsbelägen und Bremshebeln, schwarz beschichtet) und ein schwarzer LX Umwerfer (aus der Goldserie).
Dafür funktioniert es alles. Meine einzige Sorge ist der Extralite-Vorbau, der ist wirklich dünnwandig, wenn ich das mit meinen Syncros Vorbauten so vergleiche. Denn das Teil wird richtig gefahren, so schnell es mir möglich ist und über jedes Gelände.
Ach ja, bei den Zügen könnte ich sicher auch noch was sparen, so mit Alligator oder so.

Aber eine Vorgabe war eben auch, alle Teile schwarz, daher das getunte, aber etwa 180 gr. schwere 105er RR Schaltwerk.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (16. September 2013)

Tolles Rad! Nur die Kurbel ist zwar leicht, aber in meinen Augen nicht schön. Da hätte ich lieber ein paar Gramm extra in Kauf genommen.


----------



## Rocky-92 (16. September 2013)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Tolles Rad! Nur die Kurbel ist zwar leicht, aber in meinen Augen nicht schön. Da hätte ich lieber ein paar Gramm extra in Kauf genommen.



nicht mehr Stand der Technik, aber ne "alte" Cooks würde gut zu dem Rahmen passen...


----------



## Stephan Weniger (16. September 2013)

Jazzman1991 schrieb:


> Heute fertig geworden: Germans Team Foco, ca. 7,5 kg leicht.


 
Doch nicht verkauft, gute Entscheidung und tolles Rad .


----------



## EWRB2 (2. Oktober 2013)

Stephan Weniger schrieb:


> Doch nicht verkauft, gute Entscheidung und tolles Rad .



wirklich ein wunderschöner Rahmen


----------



## Jazzman1991 (3. Oktober 2013)

Es geht ab, wie eine Rakete, es ist richtig schnell. Leider im Vgl. zu meinem Titanbike spürbar weniger Komfort. Durch den "Klangkörper" des Unterrohrs hat es beim Fahren und Schalten so einen ganz eigenen Sound. Evtl. werde ich doch den Chris King Steuersatz wieder einbauen, da kommt es vorn noch etwas höher. Allerdings ist die unter Extralite-Schale natürlich sehr flach, so dass es sich positiv auf die Wendigkeit auswirkt. Muss ich probieren. Im Gegensatz zu meinem Titanbike ist der Lenker gut 2 cm weiter unten. Ich möchte nur den Extralite Vorbau nicht anders herum montieren. Das die keine 0-Grad Vorbauten bauen können! Wegen der Langzeithaltbarkeit habe ich da beim Vorbau aber ohnehin so meine Bedenken. Der ist dermaßen dünnwandig....
Bei der Abfahrt durch größere Steinbrocken und Geröll war ich schon etwas in Sorge um die THM, aber was soll es, ist zum Fahren da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mini-Martin (16. November 2013)

der Winter wird hart (aber vielleicht auch Dauerhaft )

















Martin


----------



## Nordpol (16. November 2013)

sehr schön...


----------



## chriiss (16. November 2013)

.


----------



## corfrimor (16. November 2013)

Das Agresti ist der Hammer!


----------



## goegolo (17. November 2013)

Sehr geil, aber Race Kings im Winter fahren?!


----------



## CSB (17. November 2013)

Das Agresti ist der Oberhammer !

....RaceKings im Winter geben viel Gefühl fürs Rad


----------



## TiJoe (17. November 2013)

chriiss schrieb:


> Bezaubernd!



+ 1


----------



## Don Trailo (17. November 2013)

chriiss schrieb:


> Bezaubernd!



Ja


----------



## Mini-Martin (17. November 2013)

Danke für das Lob. 

Heute die erste Runde durch den Harz gedreht mit der Gabel 
Japp, das ist es!

Martin

P.S. die Race Kings fahre ich eigentlich die ganze Zeit und kann mich überhaupt nicht beschweren. Wenn dann mal richtig Schnee und Eis liegt kommen aber immer die Ice Spyker drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chriiss (17. November 2013)

.


----------



## TiJoe (17. November 2013)

chriiss schrieb:


> Keine Ursache; ist definitiv verdient!
> 
> Agresti gefällt mir von Rad zu Rad, das ich sehe besser .....  Agresti ist quasi bei mir um die Ecke ..... macht der auch so neumodische 29er Zeug ..... nach fast 9 Jahren könnt man sich ja mal was Neues .....



Bei Dir um die Ecke?

Der ist quasi bei mir um die Ecke! 

Hat meinem Morati zu zwei Flaschenhalterbohrungen verholfen...

Joe


----------



## To-bi-bo (17. November 2013)

Mini-Martin schrieb:


> der Winter wird hart (aber vielleicht auch Dauerhaft )
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1+  richtig gut!


----------



## chriiss (17. November 2013)

.


----------



## TiJoe (18. November 2013)

chriiss schrieb:


> Naja, für mich ist die Ecke halt etwas größer
> 
> Wollt mich ja mal melden..................................


----------



## cluso (18. November 2013)

Don Trailo schrieb:


> Ja



Stimmt.

Gefällt mir sehr!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (23. November 2013)

Hier darf ich ja jetzt auch posten.


----------



## FRIZ (24. November 2013)

Specialized Stumpjumper '98 (Tange Prestige)
Ein wenig geMODet

Weitere Bilder:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/u/128465


----------



## InoX (24. November 2013)

Das soll ein Specialized sein? Bist du sicher?

http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/...ialized&model=Stumpjumper+M2+Pro#.UpIkQsTZu8o


----------



## FRIZ (24. November 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Das soll ein Specialized sein? Bist du sicher?
> 
> http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/...ialized&model=Stumpjumper+M2+Pro#.UpIkQsTZu8o


 

Sicher
Ich hab noch ein Bild aufgeladen, ins mtb-news Album, (erste Schweißarbeiten, Bremshalterung schon fertig). 
Auf dieser Bild kann man die Original Dekors noch erkennen.

Es ist einer der letzten Stahl Stumpjumpers, schon mit 1,1/8 gabelschaft, vor den Alu boom.


----------



## Schlammpaddler (24. November 2013)

Der Stahl-Stumpjumper ist für mich eines der zeitlosesten Rahmen überhaupt. Es gibt zig top Aufbaubeispiele (wobei ich den Aufbau garnicht in Frage stellen will). Aber warum dieses abgesenkte Oberrohr und vor allem dieser Knick vorne im OR?


----------



## Bener (24. November 2013)

Seh ich das richtig? Du hast das Oberrohr runtergesetzt? Wie geht das? Und warum?

Bener


----------



## FlowinFlo (24. November 2013)

FRIZ schrieb:


> (ersten Schweißarbeiten, Bremshalterung schon fertig)



Dürfte bei entsprechendem Gebrauch nicht lange dauern, 
bis dir die Sitzstrebe wegknackt, dank fehlender Abstützung der Discaufnahme.


----------



## FRIZ (24. November 2013)

Bener schrieb:


> Seh ich das richtig? Du hast das Oberrohr runtergesetzt? Wie geht das? Und warum?
> 
> Bener


 
Bei dieser Rahmengröße wahr der Schritthöhe zu hoch für meine Größe, 
und ich hatte leider keine Möglichkeit ein kleineres Rahmen zu beschaffen. 
Rahmenlänge ist Ideal, genau in halbes centimeter kürzer als mein Epic (Größe L).  

Schweißarbeiten sollten sowieso gemacht werden für den Bremsaufnahme,
(Das Idee kommt von J-Coop : http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=5637058&postcount=4106 ) 
und wir konnten nicht stoppen mit den Schweißapparat.  
Oberrohr wurde vor den Sattelrohr abgeschnitten, bei den Biegung aufgeheizt, hinten runtergesetzt, dann schön angeschweißt.


----------



## Bener (24. November 2013)

FRIZ schrieb:


> Oberrohr wurde vor den Sattelrohr abgeschnitten, bei den Biegung aufgeheizt, hinten runtergesetzt, dann schön angeschweißt.



Ja, dachte ich mir..

Aber: Wie abgetrennt? Das geht doch nur gerade. Und wie bekommt man dann das das geringe Spaltmaß ans Oberrohr, damit man vernünftig schweißen kann? Und gescheit schleifen in dem Bereich ohne das Sitzrohr anzuschleifen stell ich mir auch schwierig vor.

Gibts von dem Prozess Bilder? Würd mich sehr interessieren!

Bener


----------



## FRIZ (24. November 2013)

Bener schrieb:


> Ja, dachte ich mir..
> 
> Aber: Wie abgetrennt? Das geht doch nur gerade. Und wie bekommt man dann das das geringe Spaltmaß ans Oberrohr, damit man vernünftig schweißen kann? Und gescheit schleifen in dem Bereich ohne das Sitzrohr anzuschleifen stell ich mir auch schwierig vor.
> 
> ...


 
Von den Zwischenprozess habe ich leider keine Bilder, nur dieser einer.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1520301?in=user


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (24. November 2013)

ok, kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, dass die Sitzstrebe das aushält. Mit einer zusätzlichen Strebe hätte ich da auch mehr vertrauen.

Aber an sich schön gemacht.


----------



## cone-A (25. November 2013)

Mit der Farbe und dem Oberrohr hätte man auch gleich einen Blizzard nehmen können.


----------



## Raumfahrer (25. November 2013)

*"Klassisches Stahlbike vor Flußlandschaft"*


----------



## Robert Neuber (26. November 2013)

Scapin Arke


----------



## Nordpol (26. November 2013)

das kannst Du ruhig mal schöner fotografieren.... lohnt sich.


----------



## Robert Neuber (26. November 2013)

In meinem Album kommts besser - keine Ahnung, wie ich das hier reinstelle, ma sehen


----------



## Geisterfahrer (26. November 2013)

So:




Tolles Rad! (Auch wenn ich den Sattel nicht so hübsch finde.)


----------



## Robert Neuber (26. November 2013)

Danke! Ich dachte 1996 eigentlich, ich hätte mit einem Fat Chance Yo Eddy das beste Rad der Welt - aber dann hat mich ein Franzose in den Alpen auf ein Scapin gesetzt, und das wars: fuhr besser, sah besser aus, war besser gemacht. Seitdem bin ich nur noch diese wunderschönen Stahlrahmen gefahren. Mir ist das Gewicht des Rahmens auch egal, für mich zählt die Fahrcharakteristik. Ein paar Gramm hole ich dann über Komponenten raus.


----------



## chriiss (26. November 2013)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TiJoe (26. November 2013)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> So:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaube ich sollte mein "Blato" doch endlich mal zusammen schrauben...


----------



## corfrimor (26. November 2013)

Superb


----------



## Robert Neuber (27. November 2013)

chriiss schrieb:


> Ohh, ich liebe diesen Hinterbau!



Ich auch - geht nix über einen geilen A....! Als mein erstes Scapin Blato (gekauft 1997) kaputtging, gabs von Scapin nur so Monostay-Dinger wie das Nope. Dann kam irgendwann das Arke, und da habe ich gedacht, wer weiß, wie lange die den noch bauen, also her damit! Das allergeilste aber ist, dass ich mir gerade eben ein NOS-97er Blato mit diesem Hinterbau geschossen habe - yihaaaa!

Übrigens: White riot, I wanna riot, white riot, a riot on my own!


----------



## chriiss (27. November 2013)

.


----------



## chriiss (27. November 2013)

.


----------



## TiJoe (28. November 2013)

chriiss schrieb:


> Waaaasss hast Du? Und das liegt rum? Joe, Joe, Joe ...



Ich schäme mich auch ein wenig und gelobe Besserung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schibbl (28. November 2013)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> [/COLOR]



Und noch ein Fullquote! Weil es das Rad wert ist 
Ich darf zwar nur ein Bandit fahren, habe aber den gleichen Hinterbau und liebe diesen.
Was mich besonders wundert - gerade in Hinblick auf die hier vertretenen Retrofans - ist, dass keiner die super seltene SIDney bemerkt 
Da habe ich auch noch eine nagelneue herum liegen. Die wartet noch auf das passende Projekt.


----------



## Robert Neuber (28. November 2013)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Was mich besonders wundert - gerade in Hinblick auf die hier vertretenen Retrofans - ist, dass keiner die super seltene SIDney bemerkt
> Da habe ich auch noch eine nagelneue herum liegen. Die wartet noch auf das passende Projekt.



Die SIDney ist Nummer 325 von 500, bin auch ein bisschen stolz, dass ich sie habe. Funzt auch gut. Hatte vorher so ne cremefarbene Fox drauf, die nicht gepasst hat. Mein bester Freund konnte das nicht mitansehen und hat mir im Tausch gegen die Fox diese SID gegeben. Ein echter Kumpel, ich liebe ihn!  Also platonisch natürlich ...

Für mein neues Blato suche ich jetzt erstmal die Gabel, mit der ich am besten klargekommen bin: Bergman PJ Over. Aber da kann ich wohl lange suchen. Zur Not nehm ich natürlich auch Deine SIDney...


----------



## Schibbl (28. November 2013)

Robert Neuber schrieb:


> Zur Not nehm ich natürlich auch Deine SIDney...



Für ein Blato und den richtigen Preis würde ich dir die Gabel verkaufen


----------



## Robert Neuber (28. November 2013)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Für ein Blato und den richtigen Preis würde ich dir die Gabel verkaufen



Jou jou jou - das klingt doch mal sehr gut! Leider ist derzeit mein Fahrradwahnsinns-Budget schon voll überzogen und die Geschenkeliste für die Kids und Madame noch zu null Prozent abgearbeitet, aber ich komme sicher auf Dich zu, bevor ich ne ausgelutschte Bergman dranbastele. Der Sack, dem ich damals meine schöne Bergman verkauft habe, will sie nicht mehr hergeben, obwohl er überhaupt nicht mehr fährt. Danke für das Angebot, das ist ja mal ein schöner Streif am Horizont. Ich spare, ich spare!


----------



## Schibbl (28. November 2013)

Robert Neuber schrieb:


> ... Danke für das Angebot, das ist ja mal ein schöner Streif am Horizont...


Der Streif hat Nr. 278 von 500


----------



## lowcostbiker (29. November 2013)

@Raumfahrer

Gefällt mir. Eventuell eine schwarze Stütze ?


----------



## Raumfahrer (29. November 2013)

lowcostbiker schrieb:


> ...
> Gefällt mir. Eventuell eine schwarze Stütze ?


Danke, das freut mich.


Diese verbaute silberne Syncros ist mittlerweile einer ebenfalls silbernen Thomson gewichen.
Eine schwarze Sattelstütze hätte mir das Bike ein bisschen zu düster gemacht...
auch sind auf einer silbernen Sattelstütze eventuelle Kratzer durchs Höhe verstellen nicht so auffällig.
Deshalb habe ich mich wieder für silber entschieden.


----------



## lowcostbiker (30. November 2013)

Ok das kann ich nachvollziehen


----------



## DavChrFen (3. Dezember 2013)

Da ich hier das geballte Know-How über Stahlrahmen vermute: Ich suche einen in möglichst neu für einen Selbstgaufbau als Starrbike. 
Werden soll es von der Geometrie her weder CC noch AM, sondern was dazwischen.
Orange P7 gibt es wohl teilweise noch, wobei der wohl keine Starrbike-Geometrie hat.
Also: Schlagt mal was vor.


----------



## Isar2 (3. Dezember 2013)

Hi,
wie definierst Du Starrbike Geometrie ? Grundsätzlich kannst Du jeden aktuellen 26er, 27,5er oder 29er Stahlrahmen, wie zum Beispiel Ritchey, Salsa, Brezzer, oneone und andere mit starrer Gabel fahren. Die gibt es mittlerweile, den unterschliedlichen Laufraddurchmessern dank, in verschiedenen Einbaulängen. Mein Ritchey P-Team habe ich mit einer Ritchey Carbongabel und es fährt sich super. Wenn du das Bike dann noch mit einem Riser Lenker aufbaust, solltest Du deinem angestrebten Einsatzzweck Nahe kommen

Grüße, Isar2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (3. Dezember 2013)

als 29er genesis fortitude race


----------



## DavChrFen (3. Dezember 2013)

29-er ist nicht so mein Ding, aber trotzdem danke.

Das Ritchy P-Team liest sich ganz vernünftig. Nur hab ich da noch kein technisches Datenblatt gefunden (in dem z.B. der max. Bremsscheibendurchmesser, Gewicht etc.) drinsteht.
Werde dann noch die anderen genannten abklappern. Weitere Vorschläge bzw. wo kann man da nachkucken?


----------



## Raumfahrer (3. Dezember 2013)

Aktuelle Hardtailrahmen sind meist für Gabeln mit 100mm Federweg ausgelegt.
 Dementsprechend lang ist auch die dazu gehörige Starrgabel.
Optisch ist das dann etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, zumindest wenn man die ungefederten Bikes der 90er gewohnt ist.
Surly Troll gibts als Rahmen/Gabel-Set, allerdings für meinen Geschmack etwas zu schwer...
http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...page=1;menu=1000,2,99,101;mid=0;pgc=3199:3204

evtl. mal auf Stahlrahmen-bikes.de suchen.

Der Ritchey P-Team ist lt. bike24 für 160mm Bremsscheibe zugelassen.
Dort würde mich aber dieser notwendige integrierte Steuersatz stören.


----------



## InoX (3. Dezember 2013)

sieht dann bei einem modernen Rahmen etwa so aus:


----------



## Raumfahrer (3. Dezember 2013)

wobei die von     @InoX verbaute Salsa-Stahl-Gabel eine Einbauhöhe von 425mm hat.
(oder haben sollte/müsste)
Das entspricht etwa 80mm Federweg und sieht in diesem Fall auch recht angenehm&harmonisch aus.

Die Ritchey Gabeln sind 2cm länger; nicht viel also, 445mm; aber optisch passen die mA nicht so richtig zu den Stahlrahmen.

Das wird aber jeder anders sehen.


Vielleicht noch eine Ergänzung:
So eine moderne Salsa wiegt(lt. Händler) etwa 1.13kg.
Ist warsch. auch ganz gut so, wegen der Scheibenbremse.
Die alte Stahlgabel aus den 90ern an meinem Stahlklassiker wiegt allerdings nur 800g.


----------



## DavChrFen (3. Dezember 2013)

Gewicht spielt bei mir eine untergeordnete Rolle. 
Wobei mir, was ich so gefunden habe, Big Forest zu teuer wäre. Etwas 4-stelliges nur für den Rahmen will ich nicht ausgeben.
Unter anderem habe ich das gefunden:
http://www.somafab.com/archives/product/groove
Aber ich werde mal noch weiter suchen.


----------



## Nordpol (3. Dezember 2013)

> sieht dann bei einem modernen Rahmen etwa so aus:


bei weniger modernen Rahmen etwa so...


----------



## Rocky-92 (3. Dezember 2013)

@Nordpol: weniger modern steht hier wohl für "zeitlos"
Irgendwas ist ja immer, aber das Teil, mein lieber Spezi... das hätte in den frühen 90ern zu vorzeitigem (darf man bestimmt nicht sagen) -erguss geführt!


----------



## InoX (3. Dezember 2013)

DavChrFen schrieb:


> Gewicht spielt bei mir eine untergeordnete Rolle.
> Wobei mir, was ich so gefunden habe, Big Forest zu teuer wäre. Etwas 4-stelliges nur für den Rahmen will ich nicht ausgeben.



Big Forest sind auch Maßrahmen die genau nach deinen Vorstellungen und mit deinen gewünschten Rohren gebaut werden. Das ist vielleicht nichts für einen Versuch.

Schau mal bei OnOne: http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/FROO456E2/on_one_456_evo2_frame

Den Rahmen kannst du auch ziemlich vielseitig aufbauen.

Der Sobre Multi könnte auch interessant sein. http://bike-x-perts.com/rahmen/mtb-hardtail-rahmen/sobre-multi-mtb-stahl-rahmen-green.html


Die Salsa wiegt mit dem 18 cm Schaft jetzt 1065 Gramm und die Einbauhöhe liegt bei 425 mm - richtig. Aber sie fährt sich auch sehr gut und ist recht angenehm. Da geht bei mir Sicherheit vor Leichtbau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (3. Dezember 2013)

Mein preis-leistungs Hit ist IMHO das Cotic Soul...

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=662621

Robert


----------



## DavChrFen (4. Dezember 2013)

Ist das Cotic nicht mit einer geforderten Gabel, die 100/140mm Federweg hat, nicht etwas zu sehr auf Federgabel ausgelegt für einen Starrbikeaufbau?

Edit sagt: Spricht etwas gegen On-One Inbred 26-er Vertical Dropout? Oder warum ist das, abgesehen vom Gewicht, so günstig?


----------



## a.nienie (4. Dezember 2013)

Vom winkel sollte das soul auch mit starrgabel passen. Aber der rahmen hat ein tapered steuerrohr. Stahl + starr sieht mit klassischem 1 1/8 für mich schlüssiger aus.
Demnach wäre das on one eine gute option.


----------



## Mais (4. Dezember 2013)

Inox. Hörste mal bald uff uns immer und immer wieder mit deinem Rad zu belästigen, bitte? Ich krieg hier jedes mal nervöses Herzflattern


----------



## InoX (4. Dezember 2013)

War doch erst das zweite Bild.

Wie wäre es denn ohne störende Anbauten?


----------



## Mais (4. Dezember 2013)

Ruf mal einer das Reanimationsteam!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (4. Dezember 2013)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Vom winkel sollte das soul auch mit starrgabel passen. Aber der rahmen hat ein tapered steuerrohr. Stahl + starr sieht mit klassischem 1 1/8 für mich schlüssiger aus.
> Demnach wäre das on one eine gute option.



Das Rad von INOX hat ja sogar ein ZS44 Steuerrohr. Von der Verarbeitung ist der On-One mit dem Cotic überhaupt nicht zu vergleichen...

Ich müsste mal ein Bild von meinem (zu verkaufenden) DK SSP mit DT-Stargabel machen. Gefällt MIR besser als mit Stahlgabel.


----------



## InoX (4. Dezember 2013)

Das Steuerrohr hat es da im Sommer für die Rennen dann wieder Die Durin reinkommt und da  passt das optisch besser. Außerdem wollte ich eine gewisse Sicherheit für die Zukunft, da tapered ja auch in ein ZS44 Steuerrohr passt und ich somit kein anderen Steuerrohr einlöten muss. 1 1/8 Zoll Gabeln sind ja mittlerweile schon schwerer zu kriegen.


----------



## a.nienie (4. Dezember 2013)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Das Rad von INOX hat ja sogar ein ZS44 Steuerrohr. *Von der Verarbeitung ist der On-One mit dem Cotic überhaupt nicht zu vergleichen...*
> 
> Ich müsste mal ein Bild von meinem (zu verkaufenden) DK SSP mit DT-Stargabel machen. Gefällt MIR besser als mit Stahlgabel.



weiss ich. hatte ein on one il pompino und habe zwei cotic rahmen (solaris + X) und das aktuelle soul habe ich neulich mit dem nachbarn aufgebaut...

das *cotic soul* mit einer schönen carbongabel könnte ich mir auch noch vorstellen.


----------



## sanderson-life (4. Dezember 2013)

@ Nordpol: ist das da an deinem weniger modernen - aber sehr sehr schönen Rad! - ein King Cage-FlaHa?


----------



## Catsoft (4. Dezember 2013)

InoX schrieb:


> Das Steuerrohr hat es da im Sommer für die Rennen dann wieder Die Durin reinkommt und da  passt das optisch besser. Außerdem wollte ich eine gewisse Sicherheit für die Zukunft, da tapered ja auch in ein ZS44 Steuerrohr passt und ich somit kein anderen Steuerrohr einlöten muss. 1 1/8 Zoll Gabeln sind ja mittlerweile schon schwerer zu kriegen.



Deswegen finde ich ZS44 oder tappered mitlerweile zwingend für einen neuen Rahmen. Und 500,-- für das Soul ist ein Hammerpreis!


----------



## Robert Neuber (4. Dezember 2013)

Sieht toll aus, das Big Forest. Nur das fette Steuerrohr passt nicht, für meine Begriffe ist es auch technisch nicht nachvollziehbar: Wenn schon son Ofenrohr, dann sollten die Rahmenrohre entsprechend dimensioniert sein, um dem vorderen Rahmendreieck mehr Steifigkeit zu verleihen (siehe Columbus Max). Das erzielt man durch eine Gabel mit fettem Schaft alleine nicht.


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. Dezember 2013)

Was ist an dem Steuerrohr bitte fett?


----------



## InoX (4. Dezember 2013)

Robert Neuber schrieb:


> Sieht toll aus, das Big Forest. Nur das fette Steuerrohr passt nicht, für meine Begriffe ist es auch technisch nicht nachvollziehbar: Wenn schon son Ofenrohr, dann sollten die Rahmenrohre entsprechend dimensioniert sein, um dem vorderen Rahmendreieck mehr Steifigkeit zu verleihen (siehe Columbus Max). Das erzielt man durch eine Gabel mit fettem Schaft alleine nicht.



Erst mal danke für das Lob aber du hast den Sinn hinter dem Steuerrohr nicht verstanden oder? Es geht mir um die Kompatibilität mit tapered Gabeln, nicht um die Steifigkeit. 

Was habe ich von einem Stahlrahmen der so hart ist wie ein Alurahmen den ich bereits habe? Nichts!

Was habe ich von einem Rahmen für den ich keine passenden Gabeln mehr kriege? Nichts!

Was habe ich von einem Rahmen bei dem vielleicht das Steuerrohr nicht hundert prozentig passt, der dafür aber auch neue Gabeln aufnehmen kann? Sehr Viel!


----------



## a.nienie (4. Dezember 2013)

völlig richtig. das ist auch der einzige punkt, der mich an meinen X nervt... keine passende 1 1/8 carbon gabel...


----------



## Catsoft (4. Dezember 2013)

a.nienie schrieb:


> völlig richtig. das ist auch der einzige punkt, der mich an meinen X nervt... keine passende 1 1/8 carbon gabel...



das war der Grund bei mir das X nicht zu kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DavChrFen (5. Dezember 2013)

ah, das ist also der Haken vom On-One: für 1 1/8-er Gabeln. Oder?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (5. Dezember 2013)

Verglichen mit klassischen außenliegenden 1 1/8"-Varianten ist es schon fett. Fällt m. E. aber nur dann störend auf, wenn es mit einer Starrgabel, die auf die klassische Variante ausgelegt ist, aufgebaut wird. Mit einer aktuellen Federgabel wird es jedenfalls nicht schlechter aussehen als klassisch, wenn nicht sogar besser. Ich hätte mich bei einem Maßrahmen wohl auch dafür entschieden.


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. Dezember 2013)

Ich hätte wohl die Variante mit Headshok-Steuerrohr "ausprobiert". Sieht bestimmt interessant aus.


----------



## Catsoft (5. Dezember 2013)

DavChrFen schrieb:


> ah, das ist also der Haken vom On-One: für 1 1/8-er Gabeln. Oder?



So hätte ich es nicht bewertet. Muss halt jeder selber wissen. Großes Plus ist der Preis, großes Manko die Verarbeitung.


----------



## Don Trailo (5. Dezember 2013)

Zs 44 rockt
Nichts mehr hinzuzufügen


----------



## Jesus Freak (5. Dezember 2013)

Catsoft schrieb:


> So hätte ich es nicht bewertet. Muss halt jeder selber wissen. Großes Plus ist der Preis, großes Manko die Verarbeitung.



Klar gibt es sehr viel kultigere etc. Rahmen aber On One und Planet X haben bei den Preisen kein einziges Manko. Strategisch gesehen bieten die Rahmen eine günstige Basis zum Testen und Rumspielen oder man kann bei überschaubarem Gesamtpreis hochwertige Komponenten verbauen und sich zum späteren Zeitpunkt noch einen hochwertigen Rahmen gönnen...


----------



## Mais (5. Dezember 2013)

Wie isses denn, beim Inbred: 
Ich bin 1,83m groß und hab 'ne Schrittlänge von 87-88cm. Aktuell fahre ich noch nen 20" (51cm) Alu-Rahmen, würde aber gerne mittelfristig ein Inbred anschaffen. Der 20"-Rahmen ist relativ groß - d.h. er ist fast unangenehm lang und die Überstandshöhe ist auch nicht sonderlich Familienplanungsfreundlich. Nun ist eine Differenz von 2 Zoll ja nicht gerade wenig. Gibts diesbezüglich hier eine Empfehlung? Eventuell Bilder ähnlich proportionierter Biker mit einem 18"-Inbred?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (6. Dezember 2013)

Ist zwar eigentlich nicht der Thread, um das zu diskutieren, aber nachdem es jetzt schon so weit gediehen ist:
@ Jesus Freak: So ähnlich hatte ich es auch geplant. Allerdings fährt sich mein Inbred einfach richtig gut, so dass ich mich schlicht nicht von dem Rahmen trennen kann, auch wenn er aus Wasserrohren geschweißt ist und die Lackierung schon ziemlich gelitten hat...
 @Mais: Du liegst genau dazwischen. bin 1,90 m mit 91 cmSchrittlänge. Da ist der 20"-Rahmen eher am unteren Rand. Etwas größer ginge schon noch. Ich fahre ihn daher mit einem 110mm Vorbau und nicht mit einem richtig kurzen, wie von On One vorgesehen. Denke, dass Du wohl eher bei 18" richtig aufgehoben bist. Brauchst halt auch ne nicht zu kurze Stütze und mehr als einen 70mm Stummelvorbau.


----------



## Mais (6. Dezember 2013)

Danke - das ist genau das, was ich bereits vermutet habe. Dann werd ich mal anfangen das Sparschwein zu füllen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (7. Dezember 2013)

Stahl gleich schwer???


Negativ!!!!!


9,6kg in 29er...


----------



## Pimper (7. Dezember 2013)

@onkle_doc

Der ist ja chic. Wie muss man die Schriftzüge lesen ?


----------



## onkel_doc (7. Dezember 2013)

Von links nach rechts...


Gasventinove Stambek


----------



## Pimper (7. Dezember 2013)

Ok ich versuch's nochmal:

Was ist der dritte von links für ein Buchstabe (Unterrohr) ? Ein kleingeschriebenes "s" ?


----------



## onkel_doc (7. Dezember 2013)

jep....


----------



## Pimper (7. Dezember 2013)

Nett.

Die Griffe sind cool....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordpol (9. Januar 2014)




----------



## InoX (9. Januar 2014)

eigentlich ganz hübsch aber die Klemmung der Stütze passt nicht zum Stützenkopf und die Farbe der Stütze passt auch nicht zum Rest. Das wäre schöner gegangen.


----------



## ice (9. Januar 2014)

sieh doch gut aus ...

und ich finde die Stütze passt gut zum Rest... ist halt mal was anderes... 

liegt vielleicht an der Aufnahme, ist etwas dunkel


----------



## gtbiker (9. Januar 2014)

@ Nordpol, was ist das für eine Kettenführung? Merci!

@ InoX, ganz schön große Töne


----------



## xc-mtb (9. Januar 2014)

gtbiker schrieb:


> @ Nordpol, was ist das für eine Kettenführung? Merci!
> 
> @ InoX, ganz schön große Töne



Kettenführung sollte eine Paul sein.

Ist der Rahmen ein Engin?


----------



## InoX (9. Januar 2014)

gtbiker schrieb:


> @ Nordpol, was ist das für eine Kettenführung? Merci!
> 
> @ InoX, ganz schön große Töne



Denke das wäre dem Rahmen angemessen gewesen. Die Sattelstütze zeigt ja auch dass es machbar ist. 

Auf meinen Rahmen verweise ich jetzt mal nicht.


----------



## Don Trailo (10. Januar 2014)

xc-mtb schrieb:


> Kettenführung sollte eine Paul sein.
> 
> Ist der Rahmen ein Engin?


sieht so aus
 der Vorbau ist mir zu filigran
aber tolle farbgestaltung


----------



## Nordpol (10. Januar 2014)

Ist ein Engin, habe es hier einfach mal so reingestellt...netzfund. Mir gefällt die Lackierung sehr gut, mal was anderes. Zur Kettenführung kann ich leider nichts sagen.


----------



## Nordpol (10. Januar 2014)

Ist ein Engin, habe es hier einfach mal so reingestellt...netzfund. Mir gefällt die Lackierung sehr gut, mal was anderes. Zur Kettenführung kann ich leider nichts sagen.


----------



## InoX (10. Januar 2014)

Dann habe ich ja niemanden beleidigt. Kettenführung ist eine Paul.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (10. Januar 2014)

Danke für die Kettenführungshinweise


----------



## xc-mtb (10. Januar 2014)

Der Vorbau sollte aus Titan sein und mit Standard Teilen von Paragon gefertigt sein. Macht Firefly, etc. wohl auch so.


----------



## Hawker (11. Januar 2014)

Hallo Freunde des Stahlrahmens!

Nachdem mir mein Norwid Thyra, in fillet braze gearbeitet, trotz guter Sicherung zu Hause !!! geklaut wurde, musste ein Ersatz her.

Ich habe mich für ein Agresti (geschweißt) entschieden, was Stefano natürlich auf Maß gefertigt hat, inklusive Gabel. Der Rahmen hat ein Gewicht von ca. 1850 g. Was die Anbauteile betrifft, habe ich auf klassische Komponenten zurückgegriffen: Shimano XTR (Gruppe), Magura Durin (als Alternative zur Starrgabel), Syntace (Vorbau/ Lenker/ Stütze), Mavic Felgen, Salsa usw.

Das Wichtigste, es fährt sich wunderbar.


----------



## Nordpol (11. Januar 2014)

sehr schön...


----------



## corfrimor (11. Januar 2014)

Absolut SUPER 

Aber... ähm... ist das ein 27,5er? Oder 26 Zoll? Ich kann's gerade gar nicht erkennen...


P.S.: Wirklich klasse!


----------



## Hawker (12. Januar 2014)

corfrimor schrieb:


> Absolut SUPER
> 
> Aber... ähm... ist das ein 27,5er? Oder 26 Zoll? Ich kann's gerade gar nicht erkennen...
> 
> ...



Es sind 26 Zoll Räder.


----------



## chriiss (12. Januar 2014)

.


----------



## micel3 (13. Januar 2014)

Schoener Aufbau und tolle Farbe!


----------



## Slow (13. Januar 2014)

Sehr schönes Agresti! Die Farbe finde ich auch klasse - ist ausgefallen aber springt nicht sofort ins Auge.
Gutes Rahmengewicht für einen Stahlrahmen, oder?

Die Funktion der Anbauteile sind ja jedem Zweifel erhaben, finde aber das hier und da ein Teil mit etwas mehr Charme gepasst hätte. (-;
Und krass was die Gabel da optisch bewirkt, also wie sich Optik starr/gefedert ändert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mini-Martin (14. Januar 2014)

klasse Rad! Ein paar edle Schmankerl hätte ich zwar auch verbaut, ist aber auch so sehr schön anzusehen. Und ein gut gemachter Stahlrahmen ist vom fahren her eh Sahne!

Martin


----------



## Sven_Kiel (14. Januar 2014)

Tolles bike....gefällt mir unheimlich gut. Vor allem die Farbe und das kleine Rahmendreieck entzückt.


----------



## Hawker (17. Januar 2014)

Hallo Nordpol/ corfrimor/ chriiss/ micel3/ Slow/ Mini-Martin/ Sven Kiel!

Vielen Dank für Eure positiven Rückmeldungen oder (kritischen) Hinweise. Wie immer liegt alles im Auge des Betrachters. An welcher Stelle hätte denn ein Teil von Euch andere Teile verbaut? Bei der Rahmenfarbe handelt es sich um BMW-Kupfer. Original sieht es interessanter aus als auf den Fotos, vor allem wenn die Sonne scheint. Nach Verlust des 1. Rades musste ich mich jetzt ein 2. mal für eine Rahmenfarbe entscheiden - das ist nicht so einfach, wenn man einen RAL-Farbfächer mit Unmengen Farbvarianten in den Händen hält. Das Norwid war in eisengrau gepulvert und definitiv schmutzunempfindlicher, das Braun gefällt mir aber besser.

So sah das dann aus:


----------



## ONE78 (17. Januar 2014)

Ich find das teil schick!

für meinen Gebrauch würde ich allerdings den vorbau negativ montieren und 1-2kettenblätter (samt umwerfer) entfernen.


----------



## Slow (17. Januar 2014)

An Hawker:
Nicht falsch verstehen, ist so auch ein super schönes und stimmiges Rad!
Ich finde an einem ausgefallenden und individuellen Stahlrahmen, mit dem man immer etwas ursprüngliches (Anfänge des Fahrradbaus) und handwerkliches verbindet, können vorallem ausgefallenere und individuellere Teile haben und Teile, denen man den Herstellungsprozess eher ansieht. Wie z.B. die Klassiker, schön gefräste Hope, Tune usw. Teile. Gibt es ja viele Beispiele in dem Thema hier.
Moderne Alu- und Carbonrahmen die schon die hydroforming-geformten Rohre haben und somit Massenprodukte sind, können dann moderne Teile mit moderner Formsprache und Design haben.
Ich denke es gibt aber Leute die das noch besser ausführen können. Ich bin kein Stahl-Freak. (-;
Und Ansichtssache ist es auch. Wenn man den Agresti als modernen Stahlrahmen ansieht, was schon nachvollziehbar ist, wieso nicht die Teile dran machen...


----------



## InoX (17. Januar 2014)

@ slow: find ich auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (17. Januar 2014)

Also ich bin Stahlfreak aber steh auch auf haltbares bodenständiges Anbauzeugs was nicht allzu hässlich ausschaut. Die von Hawk verbauten Teile "Shimano XTR (Gruppe), Magura Durin (als Alternative zur Starrgabel), Syntace (Vorbau/ Lenker/ Stütze), Mavic Felgen, Salsa usw." sind da schon sehr nah dran, was ich als pragmatisch und auch schick empfinde..... Hope (Vorbau+Lenker) und Tune-Teile (geiles Teil) finde ich auch nicht viel edler und auch zuviel teurer Leichtbau. Worauf würde ich aber achten würde, wäre, einen 25,4 Vorbau zu nehmen und einen passenden Lenker dazu...sieht besser aus bei dem schlanken Rohrsatz. 31,8 wär nix für mich.

Apropos Tune...bei einem Stahlbike guckt man ja auch nicht so sehr aufs Gewicht...ist aber eh alles Geschmackssache. Ich find ja Ritchey WCS auch nicht so schlecht aber das ist für viele nur mainstream...


----------



## Jesus Freak (18. Januar 2014)

Find ich auch schön, wenn auf Details wie 25,4 mm Lenker zu filigranem Rahmen geachtet wird. Das zeigt, dass jemand nachgedacht hat. Leider ist die Auswahl an brauchbaren Lenkern echt klein, besonders bei Kohlelenkern...


----------



## Sven339 (18. Januar 2014)

was kostet denn so ein Stahlhardtail mit Federgabel und allem drum und dran?


----------



## InoX (18. Januar 2014)

Ich finde Tuneteile aus Alu jetzt nicht so leicht. Mich stört der 31.8er Lenker an meinem Hardtail nicht.

Damit es mal wieder ein Foto - leider ein schlechtes -  gibt, hier mal meins. Auch mit Durin.

Habe jetzt aber wieder auf starr umgebaut:


----------



## ONE78 (18. Januar 2014)

Hier mal mein altes unit






ich find gerade moderne Teile an nen stahlrad gut. Von mir aus auch gern ne fette plasteforke und OS lenker.


----------



## InoX (18. Januar 2014)

Anständige Reifen drauf und es ist super.


----------



## eddy 1 (18. Januar 2014)

Ich kann mir nicht helfen aber wenn die sattelstütze länger als das sattelrohr wirkt ,sieht das einfach bescheiden aus
Sonst natürlich ein sehr schönes Rad


----------



## InoX (18. Januar 2014)

Das liegt aber wahrscheinlich auch am Blickwinkel von hinten und unten. Das macht den Stützenauszug optisch noch extremer.


----------



## Metrum (18. Januar 2014)

Dadurch wirkt das Hinterrad auch größer als das vordere.


----------



## Jaypeare (16. Februar 2014)

Hab mal wieder ein bisschen was umgebaut ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (16. Februar 2014)

schönes Sofa


----------



## Jaypeare (16. Februar 2014)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> schönes Sofa


War das eine nette Umschreibung für "geh raus zum biken, du Faulpelz"?


----------



## Sven_Kiel (16. Februar 2014)

Jaypeare schrieb:


> War das eine nette Umschreibung für "geh raus zum biken, du Faulpelz"?



jein, weiss ja nicht, wie fleissig Du bist...mein Soul sah heute jedenfalls richtig mistig aus. ;-)


----------



## Catsoft (18. Februar 2014)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> jein, weiss ja nicht, wie fleissig Du bist...mein Soul sah heute jedenfalls richtig mistig aus. ;-)



Ein Britte kann das ab


----------



## Catsoft (24. Februar 2014)

Wer noch ein Cotic sucht: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/soul...-orange-und-gruen.662621/page-2#post-11767164


----------



## Jazzman1991 (12. März 2014)

Gibt es eigentlich auch eine Rubrik "Stahlbikes in freier Wildbahn? Hier Germans Team Genius.
Das Wetter war super, die Trails und Pisten schon staubig, da läuft das Bike (nur die Muskeln im fortgeschrittenen Alter noch nicht).


----------



## Geisterfahrer (13. März 2014)

Echt 
Was ist das denn für eine Gabel?


----------



## Schibbl (13. März 2014)

Bontrager Switchblade - ein Traum


----------



## Jazzman1991 (13. März 2014)

Sie ist hart und wenig komfortabel, aber an steilen Absätzen oder beim Bremsen taucht da auch nix ein. Einfach "gib ihm, volle Kraft voraus bzw. bergab".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stephan Weniger (14. März 2014)

Jazzman1991 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich auch eine Rubrik "Stahlbikes in freier Wildbahn? Hier Germans Team Genius.
> Das Wetter war super, die Trails und Pisten schon staubig, da läuft das Bike (nur die Muskeln im fortgeschrittenen Alter noch nicht).


 
Schönes Rad!


----------



## palsfjall (14. März 2014)

Noch ein P-Team:


----------



## Nordpol (15. März 2014)

ich würde mal sagen, der Rahmen ist ein bisschen zu klein. Irgendwie passt die Geo nicht...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (15. März 2014)

Würde sagen, der Fahrer ist einfach riesengroß. Mit der Stütze wünsche ich viel Glück! Meine ist immer nach hinten abgekippt. Schraubensicherung hochfest und mit Gewalt anballern hielt dann ziemlich lange, aber irgendwann ist es doch wieder passiert - am Rennrad.

Die Bonti-Gabel macht echt etwas her. Und verglichen mit der Originalgabel ist sie ja auch noch verhältnismäßig leicht. Zumindest meine Germans Disc-Variante hat glaub um die 1200g, wenn nicht noch mehr.


----------



## Jazzman1991 (15. März 2014)

Hallo,
die Germans Gabel ist aber auch etwas länger oder?
Das Genius hat ja eine Geo wie die Bikes von Anfang der 90er. Ich hatte auch mal eine deutlich leichtere Germans Starrgabel.
Nachdem mir die Edelziege für die Boni den neuen Schaft angefertigt hat, ist es auch etwas leichter und dauerhaft haltbarer. Zuvor war ich mit einem Steckschaft (ahead-Schaft im Gewindeschaft) gefahren. Das hat sich mit der Zeit doch immer etwas gelockert.


----------



## palsfjall (15. März 2014)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Würde sagen, der Fahrer ist einfach riesengroß. Mit der Stütze wünsche ich viel Glück! Meine ist immer nach hinten abgekippt.



Der Fahrer ist riesengroß! Die Stütze ist mir auch schon abgekippt, da war die Schraube aber nur leicht angezogen. Ich habe Fett in das Schraubengewinde gegeben und dann nochmal richtig angezogen. Seitdem hälts, bin aber auch noch nicht viel gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Isar2 (15. März 2014)

palsfjall schrieb:


> Noch ein P-Team:
> Anhang anzeigen 279171 Anhang anzeigen 279172


Hi, noch ein P-Team Fahrer. Darf man fragen, wie schwer Dein Bike ist. Mein P- Team wiegt im Moment knapp 10 kg. Viel Spaß noch damit.


----------



## palsfjall (16. März 2014)

Isar2 schrieb:


> Darf man fragen, wie schwer Dein Bike ist.


Habe heute mal nachgewogen: es sind 10,9 kg. Der Unterschied dürfte wohl hauptsächlich durch die Federgabel und die XL-Rahmengröße zustande kommen.


----------



## Pimper (22. März 2014)

Die P-Team sind chic. 

Werd mir wohl auch eins gönnen...


----------



## Jazzman1991 (24. März 2014)

Noch ein Starrbike, was auch bewegt wird im Gelände:


----------



## Pace39 (7. April 2014)

Jazzman1991 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich auch eine Rubrik "Stahlbikes in freier Wildbahn?



Da hätte ich was ganz aktuelles von gestern, auch zwei Germans in freier Wildbahn:


















Nach knapp über einem halben Jahr die Erkenntnis, das geilste Bike was ich bisher hatte (das weiße der beiden), geht hoch wie runter einfach genial. Hoffe es hält lange und ich schrotte es nicht.

Grüße Chris


----------



## Jazzman1991 (7. April 2014)

Die Germans halten, sind ja keine Serotta, die nur für "Sonnenstaaten" gebaut wurden ;-)
Vielleicht sollten wir mal eine "Germans-Tour" organisieren.


----------



## Pace39 (8. April 2014)

Die Germans Tour mit German gibt es eigentlich fast jedes Wochenende, im Moment fahren wir zwar bei einer Rennradgruppe mit, aber das MTB kommt jetzt auch wieder öfter an den Start. Kann dir ja Bescheid geben wenn wir wieder am Start sind.

Grüße Chris


----------



## Isar2 (13. April 2014)

Mein neuer Liebling !!


----------



## mikeonbike (16. April 2014)

bevor ihr rumnöllt ... das geht so beim24 h rennen in münchen an den start - voraussichtlich in der einzelfahrerwertung...


----------



## ONE78 (21. April 2014)

Hier passt das ja auch gut rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (22. April 2014)

Wo gibts den Lenker?


----------



## gtbiker (22. April 2014)




----------



## Schibbl (22. April 2014)

gtbiker schrieb:


>


Das Beste aus 3 Jahrzehnten!
Wie kann man man ein so schönes und seltenes Rackham mit so einer wilden Mischung an unpassenden retro, Youngtimer und aktuellen Teilen aufbauen? Bei der Gabel habe ich mich gar nicht so. Die funktioniert sehr gut und passt ins Bild - auch mit einfacher und günstiger Technik. Schade um so einen wunderbaren Rahmen.


----------



## gtbiker (22. April 2014)

Dann erzähl mir doch mal wie du den Rahmen aufgebaut hättest  Jedes Teil hat seine Berechtigung. Es ist kein Rackham, nebenbei.


----------



## corfrimor (23. April 2014)

Ich find' geil, daß der Bock _gefahren _wird!


----------



## lupus_bhg (23. April 2014)

Und deswegen sind vermutlich auch die Teile dran, die dran sind.


----------



## Rolf (23. April 2014)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Dann erzähl mir doch mal wie du den Rahmen aufgebaut hättest  Jedes Teil hat seine Berechtigung. Es ist kein Rackham, nebenbei.



Gscheite Reifen drauf, das ist schliesslich ein Koxinga LT, also Long Travel (100mm FederWeg oder gar noch mehr ?)!


----------



## Schibbl (23. April 2014)

Man merkt "Kunstwerke" sind indiskutabel, da Kunst im Auge des Betrachters liegt. Ich sehe einen Monet, welcher mit günstigen Pinsel von Straßenkünstlern "komplettiert" wurde. Auch wenn es fahrbar ist, es ist nicht attraktiv und der Spacerturm gefährlich. Und wenn schon Kooka DH Bash aus dem letzten Jahrtausend, dann auch die passende Kurbel dazu


----------



## gtbiker (23. April 2014)

Lupus und corfrimor habens verstanden 
Die Reifen hatte ich über, die fahre ich jetzt eben runter, dann kommen sicherlich wieder andere. 
KookaKurbel? Nein, danke, sowas kommt mir nicht mehr an ein aktiv gefahrenes Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordpol (23. April 2014)

bis auf die Kurbel gefällt mir das Wiesmann sehr gut...



> Man merkt "Kunstwerke" sind indiskutabel, da Kunst im Auge des Betrachters liegt. Ich sehe einen Monet, welcher mit günstigen Pinsel von Straßenkünstlern "komplettiert" wurde.




Einen "Monet" kann ich in Deinem Bike auch nicht entdecken..., Straßenkunst schon eher...


----------



## gtbiker (23. April 2014)

Danke. Wohlgemerkt sollte das Wiesmann natürlich auch niemals ein Monet werden, eher ein Fahrrad für den Wald 

Weitermachen


----------



## cluso (23. April 2014)

gtbiker schrieb:


>



Klasse, sieht wie der chaotische große Bruder zu meinem aus. 



Schibbl schrieb:


> Das Beste aus 3 Jahrzehnten!
> Wie kann man man ein so schönes und seltenes Rackham mit so einer wilden Mischung an *unpassenden retro, Youngtimer und aktuellen Teilen aufbauen?* Bei der Gabel habe ich mich gar nicht so. Die funktioniert sehr gut und passt ins Bild - auch mit einfacher und günstiger Technik. Schade um *so einen wunderbaren Rahmen*.



Ah ja... 

...wenn das Rad gefahren wird, und so sieht es aus, sind viele Teile sowieso "im Fluss". Die wenigsten Räder sind ja FINAL aufgebaut.

Gruß

C <- der sogar ein Carbonlenker an seinem Wiesmann fährt...  (ja fährt).


----------



## Schibbl (23. April 2014)

Nordpol schrieb:


> Einen "Monet" kann ich in Deinem Bike auch nicht entdecken..., Straße schon eher...


Jetzt postet auch noch einer meine Restekiste im XC Kunstwerke Thread. Ei, ei, ei sind hier Fachleute am Werk. Sei dir gewiss, dass meine guten Bikes nicht als Foto in meinem Profil hängen werden.
Und ja, ich habe mehr als 1 MTB.


----------



## gtbiker (23. April 2014)

Cluso, dein Wiesmann kannte ich bis noch gar nicht, sehr schön! 
Und um die Trilogie noch komplett zu machen, noch die ganz kleinen Brüder 





Schöne Grüße


----------



## shutupandride (28. April 2014)

1. ich mag: Beiks die gefahren werden
2. ich mag nicht: Beiks, die nicht gefahren werden
3. selbst "period-correct" aufgebaute beeindrucken mich null, wenn 1. nicht zutrifft (leider sieht man das meist am Aufbau selbst, va an der Geo)
4. gtbiker + cluso erhalten also volle Punktzahl von mir.
5. Amen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DavChrFen (4. Mai 2014)

Ist zwar nicht XC, aber Stahl:
Wie man sieht (oder auch nicht) noch nicht final und hier noch mit Winterreifen.
Also Lenker wird noch schwarz, Gabel gekürzt und passendere Sattelstütze montiert.


----------



## Rolf (4. Mai 2014)

DavChrFen schrieb:


> Ist zwar nicht XC, aber Stahl:
> Wie man sieht (oder auch nicht) noch nicht final und hier noch mit Winterreifen.
> Also Lenker wird noch schwarz, Gabel gekürzt und passendere Sattelstütze montiert.



Würdig in Szene gesetzt


----------



## onkel_doc (4. Mai 2014)

meins für singen bereit


----------



## Fischie (4. Mai 2014)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> meins für singen bereit




Sieht toll aus - viel Erfolg in Singen!


----------



## onkel_doc (4. Mai 2014)

Danke hoffe es geht besser wie letztes Jahr... da bin ich abgesofen


----------



## Laktathunter (4. Mai 2014)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Danke hoffe es geht besser wie letztes Jahr... da bin ich abgesofen


sicher net,musst mich ja noch ziehen


----------



## aka (5. Mai 2014)

Schade, dass der Rahmen keine Oesen fuer den 2. Flaschenhalter hat.



aka schrieb:


> Ein flaha waere mir beim geplanten Einsatzzweck zu wenig.





onkel_doc schrieb:


> nnman betreuer am strassenrand hat die einem ne neue flasche reichen geht das super



;-)


----------



## onkel_doc (5. Mai 2014)

kann man alles bestellen wenn man es ihm sagt


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. Mai 2014)

Ich hoffe, dass der Hobel als "Kunstwerk" durchgeht


----------



## Nordpol (17. Mai 2014)

geht er, schön geworden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (18. Mai 2014)

ganz knapp...


----------



## Hotschy681 (18. Mai 2014)

Das Rad ist schick, aber mit einer Lefty konnte ich mich noch nie anfreunden, das wird mir auch hier nicht gelingen.


----------



## Schibbl (19. Mai 2014)

Eindeutig Kunstwerk.  Besonders wenn man auch selbst Hand an den Rahmen angelegt hat.


----------



## shutupandride (27. Mai 2014)

Rahmen cool, Lefty cool, "richtige" Laufradgröße.
Glückwunsch!


----------



## Matte (27. Mai 2014)

Sehr schön geworden!
Und gut fotografiert. Wohnst Du im Holländerviertel?


----------



## InoX (27. Mai 2014)

Falls du das Holländerviertel in Potsdam meinst, das ist niedriger.

Big Forest kann ich auch.


----------



## lupus_bhg (27. Mai 2014)

Danke an alle! Schön, dass es gefällt 

Holländerviertel ist es keins. Ist der Innenhof mehrerer denkmalgeschützter Berliner Arbeiterhäuser aus den 1930er Jahren.


----------



## xc-mtb (31. Mai 2014)

Mein Crema Static 29 mit ETOE Lackierung für Rahmen und Niner RDO Gabel


----------



## elrond (1. Juli 2014)

nach der 2014er das-geht-so-nicht-das muß-leichter-Tour
oder leichter ist immer besser:




10,65kg reiner Sexappeal:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (1. Juli 2014)

Sehr sehr schön!


----------



## onkel_doc (1. Juli 2014)

immer noch top...hat mir schon immer gefallen...


----------



## cluso (1. Juli 2014)

elrond schrieb:


> nach der 2014er das-geht-so-nicht-das muß-leichter-Tour
> oder leichter ist immer besser:
> 10,65kg reiner Sexappeal:



Oh, da hast ja nochmal richtig Geld lockergemacht für den alten Herr. Sehr schön.

Das Crema sieht auch verboten gut aus.


----------



## Nordpol (1. Juli 2014)

großes kino...


----------



## 18hls86 (1. Juli 2014)

Tut gut !! Das Girl steigert bestimmt noch den Genuss. ;-)



Das ist für mich Highend. Glückwunsch und viel Spaß noch mit dem Flitzer ... 

SG Jürgen


----------



## Robert Neuber (2. Juli 2014)

Das wiesmann ist eins der wenigen Fullies, die mir gefallen
Sauschön
Ohne Scheibenbremsen wärs leichter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elrond (2. Juli 2014)

Vielen Dank für das positive Feedback, hab ich so jetzt gar nicht erwartet. 
Die Ausgaben waren jetzt gar nicht so groß um das Gewicht zu erreichen, jedenfalls um einiges günstiger als ein neues Bike. 
Flaschenhalter, Entfall Lenkeranschlag und Barends, Stützenklemme waren schon mal rund 160g
Die Tune Kurbel samt Innenlager hatte ich noch von meinem seeligen Koxinga T, gut neue Kettenblätter waren fällig und schon waren weitere 100g waren gespart
die größte Ausgaben waren Sattel (wobei dieser vom De Rosa stammt und dieses einen Komm Vor + spendiert bekommen hat) und Sattelstütze, das waren nochmals 220g
Das ganze Tuning sollte die Kiste zwar leichter aber nicht weniger alltagstauglich machen. Deshalb auch die schweren 530g Reifen und keine 350g Wurstpellen.  Und nach der ersten Probefahrt muß ich sagen, sehr schön, so ist das Bike gut gerüstet für die nächsten 3-4 Jahre. Einzig was mich noch ärgert, daß ich mir den AX Lightness Lenker in 580mm Breite gekauft habe, der dürfte ein paar cm breiter sein und da ist am ehesten noch Handlungsbedarf. Gut, der ultraleichten DT Swiss Gabel trauere ich auch ein wenig nach, aber ich war / bin einfach ein paar kg zu schwer für die 
Was danach kommt? Vielleicht ein 29er Softtail, aber der Rahmenpreis für ein Moots YBB, ähm ne, vielleicht ein DEAN oder Paduano, mal sehen.


----------



## Don Trailo (2. Juli 2014)

Sogar der Inhalt des bidons 
Passend zur Schrift 
10.65 kg ist ein topwert
Glückwunsch !

Baut Florian keine softtails ?
Auch nicht auf energischen Wunsch ?
Spaß beiseite


----------



## Robert Neuber (2. Juli 2014)

elrond schrieb:


> Das ganze Tuning sollte die Kiste zwar leichter aber nicht weniger alltagstauglich machen.


Für mich wären ein Carbonsattel, Tune-Kurbeln (rassel, rassel!) und fehlende Barends genau das Gegenteil von "alltagstauglich". Mal ne blöde Frage: Wozu braucht man denn Lenkeranschläge?


----------



## Lennart (2. Juli 2014)

Robert Neuber schrieb:


> Ohne Scheibenbremsen wärs leichter


Ohne Sattel wär auch leichter.


----------



## elrond (3. Juli 2014)

Robert Neuber schrieb:


> Für mich wären ein Carbonsattel, Tune-Kurbeln (rassel, rassel!) und fehlende Barends genau das Gegenteil von "alltagstauglich". Mal ne blöde Frage: Wozu braucht man denn Lenkeranschläge?


 
Um es ganz kurz zu machen, ist ja hier ne Galerie, der Lenkeranschlag verhindert im Sturzfall, daß die Bremsgriffe eine Delle ins Oberrohrschlagen in dem er den Lenkeinschlag begrenzt. Man kann die Bremsgriffe auch so montieren, daß sie sich ohne großen Kraftaufwand verdrehen lassen, funktioniert auch. Die Tune Kurbel war schon fünf Jahre in meinem alten Koxinga T verbaut, danach 5Jahre an meinem uralt Hardtail. Wenn man sie sauber aufbaut, und sich an die Bedienungsanleitung hält, was manchen schwerfällt, ist sie absolut streßfrei und anstatt daß man das ganze Innenlager wegschmeißt, wechselt man im Bedarfsfall einfach nur die Lager. Was alltagstauglich ist, definiert jeder für sich anders, manch einer kann ohne Varistütze und 160mm nicht auskommen, der andere schwört auf Felgenbremsen und ungefedert - beides nicht my cup of tea.


----------



## Robert Neuber (3. Juli 2014)

Klar, alltagstauglichkeit definiert jeder für sich, haste recht - deswegen habe ich meiner Aussage ja die Wörtchen "für mich" vorangestellt. Ich finde wiesmanns Rahmen klasse, hatte mir sogar mal ein koxinga bestellt - leider kam mein erster Pimpf überraschend dazwischen. Nein, nicht leider, sondern gottseidank - schlägt den koxinga nämlich meilenweit im Unterhaltungswert. Mittlerweile hab ich kein Interesse mehr an einem fully, also war auch das koxinga keine frage mehr.


----------



## cluso (3. Juli 2014)

er baut ja auch Hardtails...  und Starrgabeln...


----------



## shutupandride (4. Juli 2014)

immer noch geil das Wiesmann und 26" ist einfach

@elrond : das mit dem Softtail ...
ich hab lange ein YBB (Merlin Echo), ein 26er scalpel und nicht so lange ein moots YBB Air gefahren.
Eigentlich war ich lange ein Verfechter von YBB, weil einfach, keine Wartung, bessere Traktion als ein HT.
Nüchtern betrachtet hatten sie  bei den Fahreigenschaften aber nicht die geringste Chance gegen ein "kluges" Softtail wie das Scalpel (Drehpunkte mit Lagern, ausreichend flexende Kettenstreben, ...), das waren einfach Welten ...
Mit fetteren Reifen + weniger Reifendruck am HT hast Du evtl annähernd den selben Effekt ...


----------



## aal (8. Juli 2014)

Nöll M5 | 1993 | < 9,8kg


----------



## Robert Neuber (8. Juli 2014)

Geile Tiefflug-Sitzposition!
Was ist denn das für ne Lackierung - "rotten & rusty"?
Was ist das für ein Vorbau? Sieht gut aus.
Find ich klasse, das Nöll. Schon immer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robert Neuber (8. Juli 2014)

Geile Tiefflug-Sitzposition!
Was ist denn das für eine Lackierung: "rotten & rusty"?
Und was ist das für ein Vorbau? Sieht gut aus.
Find ich klasse, das Nöll, schon immer.


----------



## aal (8. Juli 2014)

Danke.
Das ist mehrmals abgeschliffen, phosphatisiert und klar überlackiert. Der Vorbau ist ein moots.


----------



## lupus_bhg (2. August 2014)

Starrgabel fährt sich ganz cool, ist aber nur für den Übergang


----------



## onkel_doc (3. August 2014)

Niner SIR 9...rahmengewicht 2350g

Gesamtgewicht des Bikes mit Face LRS 10,58kg


----------



## cluso (3. August 2014)

Was ist das für ein LRS?

Face LRS


----------



## onkel_doc (3. August 2014)

Felgen sind von light bicycle...

http://www.light-bicycle.com/
Sind die mit 23mm maulweite bei ca 400g aus carbon

Halten bis jetzt perfekt...

Aufgebaut mit hope haben und dt revo

Fahr sie jetzt das zweite Jahr du erst einmal nachzentrieren...


----------



## InoX (3. August 2014)

meinst du einen Race-LRS? 


Sieht gut aus. Goldkettchen sind allerdings nicht so mein Ding.


----------



## onkel_doc (3. August 2014)

Jul das meine ich...;-)

die Kette passt super, da sie gold-Schwarz ist...

Hätte auch eine in deutschen Farben draufmachen können. Gans beim Marathon in Bad säckingen als Preis für meine freundin für den 3. Rang...

Das wäre aber entgegen meine Herkunft gewesen


----------



## Jesus Freak (3. August 2014)

Ich fänd n schlanken RR Umwerfer schick am filigranen Rahmen. Der XT sieht bissel wie Ungetüm aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammpaddler (4. August 2014)

Hallo Doc,
schönes SIR!  
Der cleane Hinterbau mit dem "integrierten" Bremssattel und den schlichten Ausfallern gefällt mir besonders gut. Endlich mal keine CNC-Geschwüre aus irgendwelchen Fräsbuden.


----------



## lupus_bhg (17. August 2014)

Dann wollen wir die Galerie mal am Leben erhalten: 2-mal Stahl am Ende der heutigen Tour.


----------



## Silberrücken (26. August 2014)

Servus, wer von euch faehrt ein Wiesmann Thurot? Ich moechte die Tage eines aufbauen...... duerfen wir vielleicht netterweise Anregungen sehen?

Danke schoen.


----------



## Oliver30 (26. August 2014)

Hier mein neustes Stahl MTB.


----------



## Nordpol (13. September 2014)

Pedale bitte entschuldigen, war nichts anderes dar.
Morgen mal die erste Runde drehen...


----------



## muschi (16. September 2014)

Seit neusten kann mein Genesis auch in Rennen.
http://vennbike.blogspot.nl/2014/09/fruher-war-alles-besser-oder-der-tanz.html#more


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (16. September 2014)

@Nordpol: Was ist denn das für ein Rahmen? Ist die Kurbel eine e13 XCX?


----------



## Nordpol (16. September 2014)

ist ein Raleigh Rahmen mit komplett innen verlegten Zügen hier aus dem Forum (wurde nachträglich  gemacht).
Den mußte ich einfach haben, weil er mir genau passt.
Die Kurbel ist eine alte e13, jetzt nur noch 2-fach.


----------



## Nordpol (20. September 2014)

Erste Tour vollbracht, da war das Radl noch sauber....


----------



## Synapse (21. September 2014)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> Niner SIR 9...rahmengewicht 2350g
> 
> Gesamtgewicht des Bikes mit Face LRS 10,58kg


was ist das für ein Sattel? Speedneedle? 
Das gelbe Schleifchen gefällt mir  Selbst gemacht ?


----------



## corfrimor (21. September 2014)

@Nordpol 
Was ist denn das für ein geiles Fully? Ist der Hinterbau auch aus Stahl? Funktioniert er? 
Die Farbe wäre zwar nicht so meins, sonst aber ein tolles Rad.
Grüße
corfrimor


----------



## Nordpol (21. September 2014)

ist ein altes Raleigh, was auf Scheibenbremse umgebaut wurde, komplett innen verlegte Züge und Leitungen. Hinterbau ist auch aus Stahl. Lediglich die Wippe ist aus Alu.
Denn Rahmen habe ich hier aus dem Bike Markt, die Farbe ist auch nicht so meins. Aber der Vorbesitzer hatte ihn ganz frisch gepulvert(sozusagen ein neuer Rahmen), und da habe ich es so gelassen.
Und funtionieren tut er auch, sogar sehr gut.


----------



## onkel_doc (23. September 2014)

jo ist ein speedy...das gelbe schleifchen ist ein swisstop aufkleber;-)


----------



## Synapse (24. September 2014)

malario schrieb:


> Seit neusten kann mein Genesis auch in Rennen.
> http://vennbike.blogspot.nl/2014/09/fruher-war-alles-besser-oder-der-tanz.html#more
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 322136



Der Lenkwinkel beim Genesis sieht krass aus (??!!)


----------



## lowcostbiker (25. September 2014)

Finde die Farbe vom Raleigh eigentlich ganz cool.


----------



## Nordpol (1. November 2014)

Das war ein herrlicher Feiertag und das bei bestem Wetter.

Pilze sammeln...




Und noch mehr Pilze...




Man beachte den Hintergrund...




Schön wars...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slow (1. November 2014)

Bis auf die Schwinge echt ein wunderschönes Rad! Und sehr einzigartig! Und gut aufgebaut.


----------



## Pimper (2. November 2014)

> ist ein altes Raleigh, was auf Scheibenbremse umgebaut wurde, komplett innen verlegte Züge und Leitungen.



Cool. Pimp-my-Ride, wie es sein sollte...

Zur Farbe: Bin jahrelang einen ähnlichen Farbton gefahren, ebenfalls ungewollt. Viele fanden's super. Scheint ein beliebter Ton zu sein...


----------



## Raze (25. November 2014)

Pimper schrieb:


> Zur Farbe: Bin jahrelang einen ähnlichen Farbton gefahren, ebenfalls ungewollt. Viele fanden's super. Scheint ein beliebter Ton zu sein...



Ja, auch ich hatte so eine Farbe früher am Rad, vorne war noch gelb dran und es stand YETI am Unterrohr


----------



## urknall (29. November 2014)

Meine neue Tourenschaukel ist gerade fertig geworden.

- Orange P7/FOX/XT/Hope/Syntace -

Falls jemand fragt, ja das muss vorne erstmal so hoch sein  Muss mich noch an die richtige Tourenhöhe ranstasten...







Mehr Bilder im Album.

Grüße Reiner


----------



## a.nienie (29. November 2014)

Schick. Gusset :-(


----------



## Schwimmer (1. Dezember 2014)

urknall schrieb:


> Meine neue Tourenschaukel ist gerade fertig geworden.
> 
> - Orange P7/FOX/XT/Hope/Syntace -
> 
> ...




Das Orange ist sehr geil ...   
... hattest Du den Rahmen noch auf Lager oder jetzt gebraucht erworben ...


----------



## urknall (2. Dezember 2014)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Das Orange ist sehr geil ...
> ... hattest Du den Rahmen noch auf Lager oder jetzt gebraucht erworben ...



Den Rahmen hatte ich bereits 2011 neu gekauft, wurde aber jetzt erst aufgebaut. Ist also gut abgehangen...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (3. Dezember 2014)

Sehr schick die Orange! Sieht auch nach einer Menge Fahrspaß aus.


----------



## Schwimmer (3. Dezember 2014)

urknall schrieb:


> Den Rahmen hatte ich bereits 2011 neu gekauft, wurde aber jetzt erst aufgebaut. Ist also gut abgehangen...



...bei Hannah hängen/hingen (0:57) auch ein paar Orangen im Schuppen ...
... aber die hat sie wohl abgeben müssen ...






Mit dem P7 habe ich auch 'mal geliebäugelt, aber dann wurde die Produktion eingestellt ...
... und Potz Blitz habe ich das Soul von Cotic entdeckt und bin seit letztem Jahr hin und weg ...
Falls jemand ein Hammer-Bike in Stahl sucht:

http://eaven-cycles.de/rahmen/cotic/soul-26
http://eaven-cycles.de/rahmen/cotic/soul-27-5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (3. Dezember 2014)

Oder das solaris...
Puristen werden das ovalisierte oberrohr bemängeln.


----------



## urknall (3. Dezember 2014)

Das Cotic BFE wäre noch eine Alternative für mich gewesen, mit der ich geliebäugelt hatte.

Aber einige Leute mit denen ich geschrieben hatte und die beide gefahren sind, meinten die Geometrie und Balance beim P7 wäre noch einen Tick besser.

Da es von Orange in Zukunft aber wohl nichts mehr aus Stahl geben wird, wie es im Moment aussieht, wird wohl Cotic in Zukunft die einzige Wahl sein, die bei meinen Vorlieben bleibt...


----------



## Schwimmer (3. Dezember 2014)

a.nienie schrieb:


> Oder das solaris...
> Puristen werden das ovalisierte oberrohr bemängeln.



... oder die Laufradgröße ... 



urknall schrieb:


> Das Cotic BFE wäre noch eine Alternative für mich gewesen, mit der ich geliebäugelt hatte.
> 
> Aber einige Leute mit denen ich geschrieben hatte und die beide gefahren sind, meinten die Geometrie und Balance beim P7 wäre noch einen Tick besser.
> 
> Da es von Orange in Zukunft aber wohl nichts mehr aus Stahl geben wird, wie es im Moment aussieht, wird wohl Cotic in Zukunft die einzige Wahl sein, die bei meinen Vorlieben bleibt...



... die Geo vom BFe und Soul sind ziemlich gleich nur es sind stabilere Rohr(e) verbaut ...

... und ...:


----------



## a.nienie (7. Dezember 2014)

Habe solaris und bfe... für XC ganz klar das solaris. Aber das ganze gebabbel mit 29, 650b und co ist mir auch zu viel.


----------



## Punkrocker (9. Dezember 2014)

Gerade mal durch den Wald gescheucht. Geht gut nach vorne. Und ist bezahlbar.


----------



## Mini-Martin (9. Dezember 2014)

... und sieht gut aus

Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (9. Dezember 2014)

Gefällt mir gut! Es sind mir nur zu viele Ritchey-Teile verbaut


----------



## payne (9. Dezember 2014)

Punkrocker schrieb:


> Gerade mal durch den Wald gescheucht. Geht gut nach vorne. Und ist bezahlbar.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 341831



Wie viel für das geile Teil.


----------



## Punkrocker (9. Dezember 2014)

Ups, den exakten Komplett-Preis müsste ich noch durchrechnen, den Rahmen gibt es aber für etwa 800 Euro, was wirklich super ist für einen Stahlrahmen dieser Qualität. Alles dran ist durchdacht, die Geometrie ist so, wie sie sein muss. Man kann aggressiv fahren, sitzt aber auch auf Langstrecken entspannt genug. Okay, das Gewicht ist höher, als bei 'nem Plastikstuhl. Aber das ist absolut kein Problem.


----------



## payne (9. Dezember 2014)

Danke für die Info geiles MTB.


----------



## shutupandride (9. Dezember 2014)

schönes Ritchey


----------



## Isar2 (9. Dezember 2014)

Hi, wie schwer ist es denn geworden ?


----------



## Affekopp (9. Dezember 2014)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> (...) sind mir nur zu viele Ritchey-Teile verbaut



An einen Ritchey Rahmen müssen auch die passenden Parts und die sind nunmal von Ritchey. 

Bin auch an den Ritchey Rahmen, insbesondere dem Timberwolf, interessiert. Steht aktuell auf der Wunschliste, sofern es entschieden wird und verfügbar ist. 

... Wobei ich den Ritchey Laufrädern auch eine Hope Custom Kombi vorziehen würde. Und die Steuerlager würde ich ebenfalls von den Engländern bevorzugen (wobei durchaus positive Erfahrungen mit Ritchey WCS Steuersatz gesammelt)


----------



## Punkrocker (10. Dezember 2014)

@ isar 2: Ganz knapp über 10 Kilo. Ich finde das noch im grünen Bereich.


----------



## corfrimor (10. Dezember 2014)

Top Ritchey 

10kg sind wunderbar.


----------



## lupus_bhg (10. Dezember 2014)

Affekopp schrieb:


> An einen Ritchey Rahmen müssen auch die passenden Parts und die sind nunmal von Ritchey.
> 
> Bin auch an den Ritchey Rahmen, insbesondere dem Timberwolf, interessiert. Steht aktuell auf der Wunschliste, sofern es entschieden wird und verfügbar ist.


Da *muss* gar nichts ran  Ich liebäugle mit dem P-650B und würde da kein einziges Ritchey-Teil dranbauen. Schon allein aus dem Grund, dass sie es nicht schaffen, eine Sattelstütze ohne Versatz anzubieten. Oder überhaupt eine leichte Sattelstütze.
Das Timberwolf sieht gut aus. Ist das neu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (10. Dezember 2014)

Es gibt Stützen ohne Versatz von Ritchey. Die gibt's leider nur bei fast keinem Händler.


----------



## Affekopp (10. Dezember 2014)

DOPPELPOST


----------



## Affekopp (10. Dezember 2014)

Affekopp schrieb:


> (...) Das Timberwolf sieht gut aus. Ist das neu?



Ja, das Timberwolf wurde diese Jahr vorgestellt ist aber noch nicht final entschieden.Wird ein Long-Travel Enduro für Gabeln bis 160mm. Genau das, was mir in der Garage noch fehlt ;-)








Bin wahrlich auch kein Fan von Ritchey Parts aber wurde nie enttäuscht, ganz im Gegenteil. Der Support ist ebenfalls absolut vorbildlich. Nach 7 Jahren wurde mir kostenfrei eine Ersatzdichtung für den Steuersatz gesendet.


----------



## Jesus Freak (11. Dezember 2014)

Bei mir hat noch kein Ritchey Steuersatz 7 Jahre überlebt!! Es gibt ja die Regel, dass man von Ritchey nix kaufen sollte, was sich dreht...


----------



## egmont (11. Dezember 2014)

WoW! In diesem Thread versammeln sich ja die schönsten Räder...
Nicht, dass ich mit dem ollen Bread&Butter Waschbären dagegen anstinken könnte, aber er passt irgendwie hierher.

*Centurion Racoon 1993 (zusammengewürfelt) *




Für ein 93er Rad eine -imo- schon recht moderne XC-Geo; federgabelgeeignete 42cm Aufbauhöhe, ordentlich Slope und mit 575mm bei 18`ein sportliches OR. Wie es hier lehnt/ ohne Mühe&Manie 11.5kg, die sich knackig bewegen lassen.

Das Tange Cr-Mo mal nicht auf Teufel komm raus gebutted (~2500gr) und extra schmalbrüstig (31.8) dafür ein wirklich harmonisches Rahmenkonstrukt; allemal robust genug um auf dem UmWeg ins Bad ordentlich rangenommen zu werden.
Damit gehen -ohne Angst ums Material- dann auch wirklich steile Treppen, so der Fahrer/Rücken das abkann...




nachtrag: yupp, gestern am velodrom...leider habe ich der joggenden Lady nur auf die Brille geschaut. Wenn ich das jetzt sehe: Ich hätte sie ansprechen sollen!


----------



## InoX (11. Dezember 2014)

Ist das am Velodrom? Wäre passend.


----------



## shutupandride (11. Dezember 2014)

bei centurion hat vor allem die damals fortschrittliche futura Pulverbeschichtung ein besseres Gewicht verhindert.
Grünpiss hat´s trotzdem gefreut ...


----------



## egmont (11. Dezember 2014)

shutupandride schrieb:


> ...futura Pulverbeschichtung...



Dieses HandicapGewicht nehm` ich gern in Kauf und würde mir wünschen auch andere Hersteller...
Ja, das 21 Jahre alte Stahlross wurde durchaus gern gefahren. Außen hui, Innen Hui.


----------



## shutupandride (11. Dezember 2014)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pimper (15. Dezember 2014)

Das Ritchey ist chic. Hab ich auch schon mit geliebäugelt. Ein Glück hab ich's dann wieder vergessen...

btw: Ich würde auch jede Menge Ritchey-Teile verbauen - an einem Ritchey-Rahmen sowieso. Mich nervt allerdings viel mehr, dass es keine Ritchey-Kurbeln mehr gibt... 

versteh ich einfach nicht...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (16. Dezember 2014)

Zumal sich eine schlanke Ritchey-Kurbel an dem schlanken Stahlgeröhr auch wirklich gut machen würde.
Der Aufbau oben gefällt mir aber trotzdem sehr gut.

Wurde der Rahmen mal einzeln gewogen? Würde mich interessieren, auf was der kommt.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Dezember 2014)




----------



## Geisterfahrer (16. Dezember 2014)

Wieder mehr Zeit zum biken? Gönn's Dir, und auf dem Ding macht's sicher Spaß.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Dezember 2014)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Wieder mehr Zeit zum biken? Gönn's Dir, und auf dem Ding macht's sicher Spaß.


Leider mal wieder krank.   Danke! VG


----------



## onkel_doc (17. Dezember 2014)

Marco raus so lange es geht...mir geht es dann immer besser auch wenn es mir neu gut geht...mir geht dann immer besser auch wenn ich krank bin oder es mir med gut geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pimper (17. Dezember 2014)

> Zumal sich eine schlanke Ritchey-Kurbel an dem schlanken Stahlgeröhr auch wirklich gut machen würde.



Eben.



> Wurde der Rahmen mal einzeln gewogen? Würde mich interessieren, auf was der kommt.



Mein Ritchey P-Team in 26" wiegt 2092 g in Größe M (komplett nackt, aber mit Sattelstützenklemmschraube). Beim P-650b müsste man dann noch einen kleinen Zuschlag drauf rechnen.
Die Ritcheys sind leider nicht mehr so hochgezüchtet wie einst. Sind allerdings auch deutlich billiger (früher locker mal 3000 DM, heute für 769 EUR oder gar 500 EUR an der Ecke). Tut meines Erachtens dem Will-Haben-Faktor aber kein Abbruch.


----------



## Raumfahrer (17. Dezember 2014)

Pimper schrieb:


> ...
> Mein Ritchey P-Team in 26" wiegt 2092 g in Größe M (komplett nackt, aber mit Sattelstützenklemmschraube). Beim P-650b müsste man dann noch einen kleinen Zuschlag drauf rechnen.
> Die Ritcheys sind leider nicht mehr so hochgezüchtet wie einst. Sind allerdings auch deutlich billiger (früher locker mal 3000 DM, heute für 769 EUR oder gar 500 EUR an der Ecke). Tut meines Erachtens dem Will-Haben-Faktor aber kein Abbruch.


Mal zum Vergleich... ein Breezer Lightning Rahmen von 1996 wiegt in 18" 1750g. 1998 hatte ich für das Rahmen/Gabelset noch stolze 1500 Deutsche Mark bezahlt; Stahl war damals  eigentlich"out".
So schön so ein leichter Rahmen ist,  bei diesem dünnen Geröhr´ sollte man aber besser etwas vorsichtig im Gelände sein, die dünnen Rohre können schnell eine Beule durch Steinschlag o.ä. bekommen.


----------



## Pimper (18. Dezember 2014)

> Mal zum Vergleich... ein Breezer Lightning Rahmen von 1996 wiegt in 18" 1750g. 1998 hatte ich für das Rahmen/Gabelset noch stolze 1500 Deutsche Mark bezahlt; Stahl war damals eigentlich"out".



Ja, mein Germans von "damals" bringt es bei 18" ebenfalls auf 1753 g. Jedes mal wenn ein Material abgelöst wird, wird nicht mehr so hochgezüchtet, weil die High-End-Gewichte mit dem neuen Material dargestellt werden. War ja beim Wechsel von Alu auf Carbon auch so.

(Aber ich würd nicht sagen, dass 1998 Stahl schon gänzlich out war. Sagen wir mal es war gerade in der Ablösephase. Jedenfalls konnte man 1998 noch relativ leicht z.B. einen Tange Ultimate Rahmen kriegen.)

Wie auch immer, 1700-Gramm-Rahmen kriegt man auch heute noch - siehe Agresti & Co.... Dann aber in Euro, was man damals in D-Mark gezahlt hat...^^

Ich geh jetzt biken....


----------



## Kerosin0815 (20. Dezember 2014)

Leider gibt meine "Behelfskamera" kein besseres Bild her.Stelle es trotzdem mal hier rein...


----------



## Nikman (21. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,

die Herren der Brodie Galerie im Classic-Bereich meinen, mein Post sei dort fehl am Platz. Daher poste ich den Neuaufbau nochmal hier in der Hoffnung es paßt hier besser rein ...

Rahmen ist ein 96er eXpresso in 19 Zoll von Brodie. Bis auf Gabel, Bremsen und die Sattelstützenklemme sind alle übrigen Teile neu.

Ich komme auf ziemlich genau 9,0 kg ohne Pedale und habe das auch nachgewogen.

Das sind die Teile:

*Produkt* *Bauteil / Dienstleistung* *Gewicht (g)*
Rahmen bei Götz entlacken und neu pulvern 2245g
Gabel Rock Shox SID WC 1290g
Vorbau Syntace F109 17 Grad 110mm 122g
Steuersatz Crank Brothers Iodine SL 65g
Sattel Tune Speedneedle weiß 97g
Sattelstütze Schmolke SL Carbon 27,2 / 300 100g
Lenker Schmolke SL Lowriser Carbon 62 cm 110g
Lenkerkappen Schmolke 3g
Griffe KCNC Moosgummi 14g
Bars Procraft Superlight 60g
Satz Kompletträder Mavic XC 717 Fun Works N76 1450g
Satz Schnellspanner tune u20 skyline 27g
Felgenband no tubes 2g
Decken Conti X-King Supersonic 2,0 860g
Schläuche Schwalbe XX-light 26" 190g
Bremszug Jagwire 20g
Schaltzug Jagwire 20g
Kurbel 3 fach + Lager Shimano XTR 770g
Kassette 11-36 Shimano XTR 255g
Schalthebel Shimano XTR 197g
Schaltwerk Shimano XTR 180g
Umwerfer 3-fach Shimano XTR 128g
Kette Shimano XTR 259g
Bremsen Avid Single Digit Ultimate 364g
Bremshebel Avid Single Digit Ultimate 152g
Flaschenhalter New Ultimate Carbon 26g
Klick Pedale XTR Klickpedale PD-M985 Trail 398g
*Summe Rad* *9,404* *kg*

Das Rad wurde 2-fach gepulvert und die decals sind unter clear-coat. Hier mal ein paar Fotos aus meinem Keller:


----------



## Nordpol (21. Dezember 2014)

die weißen griffe und bar ends sind nicht so meins, der Vorbau könnte schon ein bisschen flacher sein...
der Rahmen gefällt.


----------



## ice (21. Dezember 2014)

vom Baujahr gesehen ab zu den Youngtimern 
die sind auch nicht so pingelig  

ach ja schön geworden


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. Dezember 2014)

Mir misfällt das Cockpit ein wenig (Vorbauwinkel/-länge, Hörnchen, Lenker). Den Rest finde ich gut. Ich steh' ja auf die alten Sids


----------



## Raumfahrer (21. Dezember 2014)

Riser und Hörnchen zusammen, daß geht eigentlich gar nicht .... selbst wenn es bequem ist....^^


----------



## Pimper (21. Dezember 2014)

Farblich ist das Brodie geil ! Weiße Griffe sind leider sehr schnell nicht sehr ansehnlich. Die Speedneedle leider auch (hab auch eine weiße). Die Barends am Riser sind meines Erachtens ganz ok, weil es ja kein klassischer Riser, sondern ein Lowriser ist. Da geht das noch..

Ansonsten: Saubere Arbeit (Rahmen !)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elrond (23. Dezember 2014)

brodie, der Rahmen ist toll…..


----------



## lupus_bhg (19. März 2015)

Frisch geputzt:


----------



## Ampelhasser (20. März 2015)




----------



## Laktathunter (21. März 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Frisch geputzt:


Ist das, das 650B von der Homepage? Hab mich da mal beslesen, was hast du für ein Rahmen und Gesamtgewicht?


----------



## lupus_bhg (21. März 2015)

Fomeracer schrieb:


> Ist das, das 650B von der Homepage? Hab mich da mal beslesen, was hast du für ein Rahmen und Gesamtgewicht?



Das ist es. Nur bei den Teilen hat sich vieles verändert. Der Rahmen wiegt 2059 g und das komplette Rad (wie oben abgebildet) laut Lidl-Kofferwage 10,15 kg.


----------



## Nordpol (15. Mai 2015)

bei bestem Frühlingswetter...


----------



## InoX (15. Mai 2015)

Aaah, hier gibt's Fotos ohne Handschuhe auf dem Sattel.


----------



## onkel_doc (16. Mai 2015)

update...

Und noch nicht tubless...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Mai 2015)

Wow! Rockt!!! Ist das der Gas - Rahmen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (16. Mai 2015)

jep, das ist der gas rahmen paintet by Tony...


----------



## a.nienie (16. Mai 2015)

schön durchgezogen mit der lackierung. kann was.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Mai 2015)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> jep, das ist der gas rahmen paintet by Tony...


Hätte das in der CH niemand machen können? 
Der riesen Aufwand mit dem Verschicken D<->CH ....


----------



## Lennart (16. Mai 2015)

Fürwahr ein Kunstwerk.


----------



## onkel_doc (16. Mai 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Hätte das in der CH niemand machen können?
> Der riesen Aufwand mit dem Verschicken D<->CH ....



Bei uns in der Schweiz kostet sowas das doppelte wie ich bezahlt habe...Tony hat bis jetzt immer gute Arbeit gemacht und darum hab ich es bei ihm machen lassen.

Sowas mach ich ja auch nicht alle Tage...

Bin damit super zufrieden und die Gabel ist sowas von steif...Hölle...

Werde ja nur ausgesuchte Rennen in starr fahren sonst kommt da die federgabel rein.


----------



## Kerosin0815 (21. Mai 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## elrond (28. Mai 2015)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> update...
> 
> Und noch nicht tubless..


Wow, sehr schön!
Hier noch mein neuer Hobel


----------



## lupus_bhg (31. Mai 2015)

Im Trailcenter Rabenberg bei einer Flickpause...





Qualität bitte ignorieren, es war nur das Handy (mit schlechter Kamera) am Mann


----------



## Pimper (2. Juni 2015)

Das Barco ist edel. ... Und endlich mal wieder schöne Fade-Lackierung...


----------



## Kittie (4. Juni 2015)

Ein ates Salsa ala Carte. Ist mir letzte Woche unverhofft in die Hände gefallen  
Monatsanfang - Pleite. Was man nicht alles tut


----------



## sanderson-life (29. Juni 2015)

kein Kunstwerk und eigentlich auch kein XC - sondern eine Kinderanhänger-Zugmaschine und für die Fahrt ins Büro. Aber: Stahl 

 

wie immer: vielen Dank an Panzer-Oddo fürs Schrauben und Helfen


----------



## MForrest (30. Juni 2015)

Hier mal noch (m)ein Klasiker aus Stahl ...





Rocky Mountain Altitude T.O. 18,5" mit Rock Shox Judy SL/XC, der Rahmen+Gabel steht übrigens zum Verkauf an


----------



## T-Dog (26. Juli 2015)

96er DeKerf Generation - ich liebe es


----------



## Muddybiker (26. Juli 2015)

Mein Gerät : Solide und langlebig


----------



## Muddybiker (20. August 2015)

12,6 Kg ...


----------



## InoX (21. August 2015)

Mit einer anderen Sattelstütze und schwarzen Kabelbindern wurde es deutlich harmonischer aussehen. Die Rahmenfarbe ist schön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sentilo (25. August 2015)

Die ersten 1000 km abgespult, bin sehr zufrieden. Nächste Woche kommt die WCS-Carbongabel rein.


----------



## Silberrücken (25. August 2015)

mit welcher bremsscheibe?


----------



## Sentilo (26. August 2015)

180er.


----------



## elrond (13. September 2015)

9,8kg Reste:


----------



## Nordpol (13. September 2015)

edle Restekiste...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (13. September 2015)

Jup!


----------



## Saito (16. September 2015)

Bei sovielen schönen Rädern möcht ich meins nicht vorenthalten. Man möge mir verzeihen, dass ich es als Reiserad umgebaut habe ( ;
BTH weiß jemand, ob derartig gebogene Stahlrahmen (Ober- und Unterrohr) noch irgendwo zu kriegen sind? Dieses Fahrrad wurde mir nämlich vor kurzem geklaut ) :


----------



## InoX (17. September 2015)

Bug Forest Frameworks würde dir so was bestimmt bauen. Aber billig words wahrscheinlich nicht


----------



## mete (17. September 2015)

InoX schrieb:


> Bug Forest



Freud'scher?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MForrest (17. September 2015)

Hier mal was älteres ... in "Voll-Stahl"


----------



## Saito (17. September 2015)

thx Inox!


----------



## InoX (20. September 2015)

mete schrieb:


> Freud'scher?



Ich sollte nicht mehr mit dem Handy schreiben.


----------



## Nordpol (20. September 2015)

Hab auch noch was in Voll-Stahl...


----------



## Silberrücken (20. September 2015)

Sentilo schrieb:


> 180er.


haelt die Gabel das aus?


----------



## DerBergschreck (20. September 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bunnahabhain (24. September 2015)

Resteverwertung


----------



## pankoffkalle (4. Oktober 2015)

ich fände den surly rahmen ja eigentlich sehr schick, aber ich versteh beim besten willen nicht was dieser steg zwischen sitz und oberrohr
bringen soll ?


----------



## Deleted 258893 (7. Oktober 2015)

9,31kg fahrbereit. Nach längerer Zeit als Singlespeeder, jetzt mit 2x10 x0.
Fährt sich wunderbar


----------



## Schwimmer (7. Oktober 2015)

Kona2602 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 426346
> 9,31kg fahrbereit. Nach längerer Zeit als Singlespeeder, jetzt mit 2x10 x0.
> Fährt sich wunderbar



... sehr schick ... 
Wie ist es mit den Hand- und Schultergelenken wegen der starren Gabel?


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. Oktober 2015)

Gefällt mir wie deine meisten anderen Konas sehr gut! Die Cromoto passt super zum Rahmen und die Anbauteile sind klasse.


----------



## Silberrücken (7. Oktober 2015)

falls die Frage allgemein gestellt sein sollte -

ich habe wirklich null Probleme mit den Gelenken, obwohl ich meine Starrbikes, alle aus Stahl, viele Stunden am Stueck, durch die Alpen pruegele.

Reifen mit viel Voloumen und 27.2 Stuetze bringen m. E. mehr als die ersten Federgabeln. 

Das wichtigste Kriterium ist allerdings der R ahmensatz. Mit Wasserrohrsaetzen ist das kaum machbar.


----------



## Schwimmer (7. Oktober 2015)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> falls die Frage allgemein gestellt sein sollte -
> 
> ich habe wirklich null Probleme mit den Gelenken, obwohl ich meine Starrbikes, alle aus Stahl, viele Stunden am Stueck, durch die Alpen pruegele.
> 
> ...



Danke


----------



## Deleted 258893 (7. Oktober 2015)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> ... sehr schick ...
> Wie ist es mit den Hand- und Schultergelenken wegen der starren Gabel?



Hi,

ich bin absolut begeistert. Habe keinerlei Probleme oder Beschwerden. Fahre die CroMoto an 3 Rädern und kann es nur empfehlen.
Kann die Aussage von Silberrücken komplett so unterschreiben. Der Stahlrahmen in Verbindung mit der 27,2mm Stütze fährt sich sehr
angenehm 



lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Gefällt mir wie deine meisten anderen Konas sehr gut! Die Cromoto passt super zum Rahmen und die Anbauteile sind klasse.



Danke  Ja die CroMoto ist die ideale Gabel. Hatte vorher eine DT SWISS XRR445 drin. Fuhr sich super - aber passte optisch leider nicht.
Außerdem war mir die XRR zu Schade, um sie so stark zu kürzen für das kurze Steuerrohr 

Dein Inbred könntest du doch hier auch zeigen - gefällt mir gut! Handelt es sich dabei um einen 16" Rahmen?
Hätte noch ein paar Reste hier und überlege wegen einem in Taichung Green


----------



## Schwimmer (7. Oktober 2015)

Kona2602 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich bin absolut begeistert. Habe keinerlei Probleme oder Beschwerden. Fahre die CroMoto an 3 Rädern und kann es nur empfehlen.
> Kann die Aussage von Silberrücken komplett so unterschreiben. Der Stahlrahmen in Verbindung mit der 27,2mm Stütze fährt sich sehr
> ...




Danke 
Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß mit Deinem "neuen" Schalter ...


----------



## Deleted 258893 (7. Oktober 2015)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Danke
> Ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß mit Deinem "neuen" Schalter ...



Danke dir  Probier einfach mal eine Starrgabel und du wirst begeistert sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (7. Oktober 2015)

Kona2602 schrieb:


> Danke  Ja die CroMoto ist die ideale Gabel. Hatte vorher eine DT SWISS XRR445 drin. Fuhr sich super - aber passte optisch leider nicht.
> Außerdem war mir die XRR zu Schade, um sie so stark zu kürzen für das kurze Steuerrohr
> 
> Dein Inbred könntest du doch hier auch zeigen - gefällt mir gut! Handelt es sich dabei um einen 16" Rahmen?
> Hätte noch ein paar Reste hier und überlege wegen einem in Taichung Green



Hehe, ich stehe sozusagen vor dem gleichen Problem - die Pace mag mir wider Erwarten im Inbred nicht so recht gefallen, auch wenn sie ja die "Kantigkeit" des Segmenthinterbaus zitiert. Aber irgendwie macht's bei mir nicht klick und ehrlich gesagt mag ich das Fahrgefühl (der Pace, nicht einer Starrgabel im Allgemeinen) nicht. Morgen gibt's 'ne Youngtimer-Federgabel für das Rad und perspektivisch auch eine Cromoto. Die RC31 habe ich aber gnadenlos gekürzt 
Das Inbred hat 16 ", richtig gesehen! Bei der Farbe schwankte ich auch zwischen Grün und Weiß. Aber Grün habe ich ja schon...





Inbred mit Pace:





Inbred mit Reba in 27,5 ":





Die Reba baut mir aber zu hoch für den Rahmen und der Übergang von Gabelkrone zu Steuerrohr geht gar nicht.

Die Fotos aus der Küche sind des Vergleichs wegen ausgewählt


----------



## Deleted 258893 (7. Oktober 2015)

Also mit der Reba hast du Recht! Echt zu hoch und der Übergang..  Wobei man erwähnen muss das der Reverse Twister
ein sehr kompakter und schmal bauender Steuersatz ist. Dort könnt ich mir vorstellen das es allgemein ein bisschen schwieriger wird
zwecks Übergang. Hatte den gleichen an einer alten SID und verbaut. Dort war der Übergang ganz passabel.

Mit der Pace finde ich schaut das Rad sehr stimmig aus! Bin gespannt was daraus wird 
Werde die Tage dein Fotoalbum verfolgen 

Ja der Taichung Green hat es mir angetan. Und der Preis ist mehr als verlockend.
Habe noch alle Teile da, bis eben auf einen Rahmen  Denke ich gehe mal KONA fremd und baue mir ein
Rest Hardtail aus dem Inbred auf. Musstest du eigentlich die Lagersitze planfräsen lasen oder war dies bereits erledigt?
Weil auf der on-one Seite sind auf den Bildern die Rahmen "unbehandelt".


----------



## lupus_bhg (7. Oktober 2015)

Eine alte Sid ist mir gestern durch die Lappen gegangen. Wie neu und zum guten Kurs.
Zum Preis: ich habe den Rahmen bestellt, bevor ich in den Urlaub geflogen bin. Als ich wieder in Deutschland war, gab's den Rahmen für 100 € weniger 
Zu den Lagersitzen: das habe ich einmal im Leben bei einem Rahmen machen lassen und keinerlei Unterschied gemerkt. Am Steuerrohr habe ich nur eine "Stufe" weggefeilt und am Tretlagergehäuse war der Lack sehr dünn (von Haus aus war also nichts gemacht). Wäre in meinen Augen also unnötig gewesen. Zumal ich eh immer sehr ungeduldig bin... Das Rad musste schnell fertig werden


----------



## Schwimmer (7. Oktober 2015)

Kona2602 schrieb:


> Danke dir  Probier einfach mal eine Starrgabel und du wirst begeistert sein.



Bitte, gern geschehen ... 
Naja, ich habe so ein uraltes Scott völlig starr und da rumpelt es schon arg ...
... vielleicht versuche ich es 'mal ... 
Die Cromoto ist im Bereich einer 80-100mm Federgabel anzusiedeln?


----------



## Lennart (8. Oktober 2015)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


>


Genial!


----------



## InoX (9. Oktober 2015)

Hier passt es ja auch rein 

















Das Hinterrad ist nur leihweise drin


----------



## volki_d (11. Oktober 2015)

Weiß nicht so ganz ob es hier her passt. Hatte ich ursprünglich als CC HT aufgebaut. Da ich dafür aber doch lieber mein Cannondale nehme, kam letztes Jahr eine PRO Carbon Starrgabel rein und Strassenbereifung drauf. Seit dem dient es mir zum Training und immer wenn es nur auf Radwege geht oder ich mal in die Stadt muss. Heute morgen auf dem Rückweg vom Bäcker abgelichtet ;-)

Ritchey P-Team 26:








Wiegt 9,8 Kg und ich hoffe es gefällt. Mehr Bilder gibt es in meinem Album.


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. Oktober 2015)

Kona2602 schrieb:


> Dein Inbred könntest du doch hier auch zeigen - gefällt mir gut! Handelt es sich dabei um einen 16" Rahmen?



So, jetze! Da es bis Montag regnen soll, leider nur Bilder aus dem Keller...


----------



## Deleted 258893 (14. Oktober 2015)

Macht sich super die Salsa 
Mensch ich ja die gleiche Gabel hier liegen, SLX Bremse und Kurbel für 1x10 und ne 2x10 etc...

Jetzt wo ich den weißen Rahmen mit der Salsa sehe, komme ich echt ins überlegen! Dachte vorher eher an taichung Green. 
Gestern hatte ich schon die verrückte Idee: 1x grünen Rahmen für die Salsa und Schaltung verwenden. Plus den weißen Singlespeed Inbred samt weißer Gabel. Teile hätte ich ja noch  Dann werde ich aber zuhause Hundstage haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AuuusBerlin (23. Oktober 2015)

Meine kleine Stahlfeile.
2x10 XT Schaltung. 970er äußeres Kettenblatt aber zum 38er Bashguard runtergedreht auf der Bank. Bremsanlage etwas überdimensioniert, aber hey!
Macht echt Laune um München herum oder hier im Berliner Umland.


----------



## Schibbl (23. Oktober 2015)

Das Schloss sowie der Pfahl an dem die Schönheit angeschlossen wurde, ist unterdimensioniert. Das hält keinen ernsthaften Fahrraddieb ab. Und selbst wenn du dein Rad von der Hängebrücke noch siehst, ist der Dieb mit deinem Radl schon weg wenn du wieder da bist. Für solche Schönheiten wurden strammere Befestigungsmöglichkeiten geschaffen, damit sie nicht mit dem Erstbesten mitgehen.


----------



## AuuusBerlin (30. Oktober 2015)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Das Schloss sowie der Pfahl an dem die Schönheit angeschlossen wurde, ist unterdimensioniert. Das hält keinen ernsthaften Fahrraddieb ab. Und selbst wenn du dein Rad von der Hängebrücke noch siehst, ist der Dieb mit deinem Radl schon weg wenn du wieder da bist. Für solche Schönheiten wurden strammere Befestigungsmöglichkeiten geschaffen, damit sie nicht mit dem Erstbesten mitgehen.


 
Magst ja Recht haben. Es ist nur eine schnelle "Wegnahme"-Sicherung, mehr nicht. Habe aber mittlerweile auf ein Kryptonite Mini hochgerüstet. Vom Zahlenschloß hab ich eh nur in absolut sicheren Umgebungen (Begleitung war zb unten am Parkplatz) Gebrauch gemacht. Niemals hier in B/BB.


----------



## ernieb_83 (30. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu hier und neu ist auch mein Rad:
Lupus hat's ja versäumt, den Aufbauthread dafür zu erstellen


----------



## InoX (14. November 2015)

Willkommen.


----------



## thenewtut (22. Dezember 2015)

Guten Morgen,

auch ich bin neu hier und ebenso frisch im Hardtail Lager!

Die Tage ist mein Stadt/Spass/(Bikepolo) Rad fertig geworden.

Die alten Parts von meinem leider verstorbenen Canyon Torque haben ein neues Zuhause gefunden und da es wirklich nur zu Spaß bewegt wird hab ich den ganzen Schaltungskram usw weggelassen!

Rollt trotz dicken Schlappen echt gut, nur nicht besonders schnell! Die Übersetzung gibt nicht mehr her! 

Das Taichung Green vom inbred macht sich übrigens hervorragend, kommt schon fast an einen Effektlack heran! Je nach Licht und Blickwinkel irgendwo zwischen dunkelgrün und schwarz!

Ich schieb's bei Gelegenheit mal einen meiner Hometrails rauf um ein paar bessere Fotos im hellen zu machen  und das Teil bergab zu testen! Dann natürlich mit zweiter Bremse! 


Lg tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gpzmandel (22. Dezember 2015)

Hallo, ich werde euch mein Bike auch mal zeigen. Anfang des Monats fertig geworden. Ist ein Genesis High Latitude. 
Geändert wird noch Gabel und Laufräder.
Gewicht 11,4kg. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Grüße Maik


----------



## Punkrocker (4. Februar 2016)

Die RS1 federt hervorragend, passte aber leider farblich so gar nicht zum Ritchey P-650b. 

Doch Marc Oliver Schwarz von Da Corsa (Stattgart) konnte helfen. Pulver, WM-Dekor, alles in top Qualität. Guter Mann! 

Gerade mal grob montiert.


----------



## a.nienie (4. Februar 2016)

dann lieber die gabel blau ;-)

sieht aber nach einem ordentlichen job aus... bisschen viel weiss...


----------



## Silberrücken (4. Februar 2016)

ich glaube, du hast nicht verstanden.


----------



## volki_d (4. Februar 2016)

Ui, das Genesis gefällt mir richtig gut. Was für Laufräder willst du verbauen?


----------



## gpzmandel (4. Februar 2016)

volki_d schrieb:


> Ui, das Genesis gefällt mir richtig gut. Was für Laufräder willst du verbauen?


Oh danke auf jedenfall die neuen Hope Pro4 Naben. Bei den Felgen bin ich mir noch nicht sicher die Ryde Trance Trail oder die DT Swiss XM401.
Gruß Maik


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. Februar 2016)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> ich glaube, du hast nicht verstanden.


Was soll man daran nicht verstehen können?


----------



## Rommos (4. Februar 2016)

Punkrocker schrieb:


> Die RS1 federt hervorragend, passte aber leider farblich so gar nicht zum Ritchey P-650b.
> 
> Doch Marc Oliver Schwarz von Da Corsa (Stattgart) konnte helfen. Pulver, WM-Dekor, alles in top Qualität. Guter Mann!
> 
> ...


Jetzt die Decals der RS1 abknibbeln und evt. in der Ritchey Schriftart mit den WM-Ringen drauf....weil jetzt passt das designmäßig wieder nicht zusammen m.M.n.


----------



## ONE78 (4. Februar 2016)

mir gefällts, nur der sattel ist mir zu massiv


----------



## Silberrücken (4. Februar 2016)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Was soll man daran nicht verstehen können?


Henri wollte schon immer ein weisses RITCHEY!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Punkrocker (5. Februar 2016)

@ Silberrücken: Hey, woher weißt Du das. Aber exakt richtig. Mein Traum schon immer: Ein weißes, geiles Race-Bike in edlem Weiß mit WM-Banderolen. Das Ritchey fährt geil, hat aber einen nicht wirklich strapazierfähigen Nasslack. Das war die große Chance. Pulvern im Traumdesign. Bei Da Corsa in Stuttgart. Die sind echte Künstler. Alle Dekore wurden extra fürs Pulvern erstellt, inklusive dem „Ritchey Logic"-Zeichen. 
Und ja, es ist ganz schön Weiß. Weil genau das der Plan war, hehe.....


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. Februar 2016)

Silberrücken schrieb:


> Henri wollte schon immer ein weisses RITCHEY!



Dann weiß ich ja wenigstens, mit wem ich's zu tun habe. Denke ich.


----------



## damianfromhell (5. Februar 2016)

elrond schrieb:


> 9,8kg Reste:


so nen scapim liegt bei uns auch noch im keller und gammelt vor sich hin


----------



## corfrimor (5. Februar 2016)

Ähm... welche Größe? M vielleicht?


----------



## Silberrücken (5. Februar 2016)

Punkrocker schrieb:


> @ Silberrücken: Hey, woher weißt Du das. Aber exakt richtig. Mein Traum schon immer: Ein weißes, geiles Race-Bike in edlem Weiß mit WM-Banderolen. Das Ritchey fährt geil, hat aber einen nicht wirklich strapazierfähigen Nasslack. Das war die große Chance. Pulvern im Traumdesign. Bei Da Corsa in Stuttgart. Die sind echte Künstler. Alle Dekore wurden extra fürs Pulvern erstellt, inklusive dem „Ritchey Logic"-Zeichen.
> Und ja, es ist ganz schön Weiß. Weil genau das der Plan war, hehe.....[/QUO
> 
> Das habe ich mal so gehoert.....
> Man sollte mal einen Vergleichtest machen. Wie faehrt sich ein R von heute und wie eines mit ueber 20 Jahren auf dem Rahmen. Waere bestimmt ein unterhaltsames Thema.


----------



## Isar2 (12. Februar 2016)

[/url][/IMG]


----------



## lupus_bhg (12. Februar 2016)

Isar2 schrieb:


> [/url][/IMG]



Ich helf' dir mal


----------



## Isar2 (12. Februar 2016)

DANKE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lupus_bhg (28. Februar 2016)

Habe heute auch mal wieder ein paar Fotos von den aktuellen Ständen meiner Stahlhobel gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InoX (28. Februar 2016)

Ich musste zwangsläufig auf meine Magura umrüsten, da meine Fox komplett ausgelaufen ist. Da wird wohl mal eine Dichtungsset nötig.
Die Magura passt meiner Meinung nicht sehr gut aber sie macht es leichter.






Das Cockpit wurde auch nahezu komplett überarbeitet. 720 mm sind verdammt breit aber fahrbar.


----------



## Catsoft (3. März 2016)

Moin!

Musste mal kurz mein DeKerf pimpen...









Passt IMHO auch wirklich nur bei Stahl. Bei meinem Elysium sieht das irgendwie farblos aus 

Robert


----------



## FRIZ (17. März 2016)

Ein Speci Stumpi 98' gemodet und aufgebaut für Fittnes mit 28" Räder.


----------



## Pimper (8. April 2016)

Hatte der '98 schon Scheibenbremsaufnahme oder hast die selbst rangemacht ?


----------



## FRIZ (11. April 2016)

Ist von ein Schweißmeister umgebaut worden.

Scheinwerfer
Schweinmeister


----------



## Deleted 258893 (15. April 2016)

Kona 2006er Explosif - 9,25kg mit Pedalen. 
Nun mit Speedneedle Alcantara und neuer  Tune Sattelstütze. Komplett SRAM x0 (bis auf den Umwerfer -> XTR).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ampelhasser (15. April 2016)




----------



## lupus_bhg (24. April 2016)

Gestern mal wieder etwas umgebaut und nach der Tour ein Bildchen gemacht...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (24. April 2016)

Sieht deutlich besser aus als mit Starrgabel und gelbem Vorbau. Und fährt sich sicherlich auch besser.


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. April 2016)

Fährt sich super. Auch wenn ich immer bergauf fahre (vorn 27,5 und hinten 26 ").
Ich brauch' noch 'ne zweite MTB-Lefty...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (24. April 2016)

Ich habe mich gestern auch mal daran gemacht, mein 26" Inbred wieder flott zu machen. Dabei spaßeshalber mal die Starrgabel dran gehalten. Mit 100mm-Sid ca. 11 cm Sattelüberhöhung. Die originale starre baut noch 4 cm niedriger... Sag hin oder her, aber das macht mir keinen Spaß mehr. Bleibt's halt gefedert.


----------



## fskbln (11. Mai 2016)

Hier meine alte Spaßgurke - Saracen Andes Rahmen von 1994


----------



## Wayne68 (21. Mai 2016)

zwar keine 100% xc aber stell es trotzdem mal hier rein..ist ja auch stahl:


----------



## lupus_bhg (29. August 2016)




----------



## mihael (21. September 2016)

Ich zweckentfremde das bike etwas und verwende es hauptsächlich für aufwärts touren. Meist geht es 1500hm aufwärts. Da kämpfe ich ab und an mit 1x11.
27.5 laufradgröße empfinde ich als angenehm


----------



## Geisterfahrer (22. September 2016)

XC hin oder her, aber ein schönes Rad ist es!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mihael (22. September 2016)

derzeit habe ich 27.25 reifen drauf und die agbel auf 110mm getravelt. es fährt sich recht angenehm ich kann mich noch nciht so richtig mit den xc raketen und deren extremen geometrien anfreunden. ich benötige für mich einfach mehr das allround talent.

danke für deinene post


----------



## EmJay (27. September 2016)

Hier mal mein SIR9 im Schaltungssetup mit Syncros Carbon Starrgabel.. 9,9kg
Anhang anzeigen 531528 Anhang anzeigen 531529 Anhang anzeigen 531531


----------



## 3812311 (28. September 2016)

Kona2602 schrieb:


> Kona 2006er Explosif - 9,25kg mit Pedalen.
> Nun mit Speedneedle Alcantara und neuer  Tune Sattelstütze. Komplett SRAM x0 (bis auf den Umwerfer -> XTR).



Wunderschön! Ich wollte mir den Rahmen in 2008 wegen der verschiebbaren Ausfallenden kaufen und als SSP aufbauen. War aber nicht mehr erhältlich. Dann ist es ein Salsa mit 1x9 geworden. Weil ich es lange nicht mehr gepostet habe hier mal der aktuelle Stand:


----------



## Pimper (6. Oktober 2016)

So ging es mir mit dem A la Carte: Als ich es kaufen wollte, war es nicht mehr erhältlich. De Maiziere hatte also recht: Man soll Vorräte anlegen.


----------



## EmJay (6. Oktober 2016)

Kona2602 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 483684
> 
> Kona 2006er Explosif - 9,25kg mit Pedalen.
> Nun mit Speedneedle Alcantara und neuer  Tune Sattelstütze. Komplett SRAM x0 (bis auf den Umwerfer -> XTR).


9,25kg mit Pedalen, Stahlgabel und dem Antrieb- wie geht das?! Wenn ich mir den Aufbau von meinem Niner anschaue und vergleiche muss die Waage falsch gehen.. eine von unseren beiden..


----------



## JohVir (14. Oktober 2016)

Mein Sobre Upgrade


----------



## onkel_doc (21. Oktober 2016)

Das neue ist fertig...

Die racesaison 2017 kann kommen...


----------



## Isar2 (28. Oktober 2016)

Familienzuwachs !!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 9,7 kg und ein Traum zum fahren	 [/url][/IMG]


----------



## Pimper (4. November 2016)

Ritchey ? Geile Kiste...

Hab noch ein P-Team zu hängen und es kribbelt extrem unter den Nägeln das Ding für nächstes Jahr aufzubauen...Was hat dein Rahmen nackt gewogen ? Das Gewicht wurde m.E. auf der Homepage kürzlich nach oben korrigiert..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Isar2 (4. November 2016)

mein P-Team Rahmen in 19 " wiegt 2095 g und der P-650b hat 2170 g auch 19 ".


----------



## general-easy (6. November 2016)

Ich guck schon länger immer wieder im Bikemarkt. Aber vielleicht hat ja von euch noch jemand einen 17"/18" Stahlrahmen für 29er Räder im Keller liegen? 
Gruß Robin


----------



## Pimper (7. November 2016)

Sorry, nur 26"... Germans, Marin, alles was halt in ein vernünftiges Haus gehört..


----------



## Pimper (15. Dezember 2016)

@Isar2 

Sag mal, besitzt du auch ein Plexus, kann das sein ?


----------



## Isar2 (17. Dezember 2016)

Pimper schrieb:


> @Isar2
> 
> Sag mal, besitzt du auch ein Plexus, kann das sein ?



Nein, ein Plexus habe ich nicht. LEIDER ! ich weiß nur den j.ö.r.g. Das ist der, der immer ohne Griffe fährt.


----------



## versus (18. Dezember 2016)

@Jens: schönes neues! bis zur racesaison ist es aber noch etwas hin ;-)

das ritchey gefällt mir auch sehr gut. hätte man beim 650b denn diesen minibogen um ur nicht weglassen können? das kann doch technisch wirklich keine berechtigung mehr habe 

optisch habe ich mich bei rahmen aus metall noch immer nicht mit den gekrümmten rohren abgefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (18. Dezember 2016)

versus schrieb:


> @Jens: schönes neues! bis zur racesaison ist es aber noch etwas hin ;-)
> 
> das ritchey gefällt mir auch sehr gut. hätte man beim 650b denn diesen minibogen um ur nicht weglassen können? das kann doch technisch wirklich keine berechtigung mehr habe
> 
> optisch habe ich mich bei rahmen aus metall noch immer nicht mit den gekrümmten rohren abgefunden.


jo Volker bis dahin kann ich es noch optimieren und gut einfahren...kassette wird nach dem winter eine andere kommen. bin mit der schaltperformence nicht so zufrieden...
grüsse und ride on...


----------



## versus (18. Dezember 2016)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> jo Volker bis dahin kann ich es noch optimieren und gut einfahren...kassette wird nach dem winter eine andere kommen. bin mit der schaltperformence nicht so zufrieden...
> grüsse und ride on...



ich hatte dieses riesending letzte woche bei stoph in der hand. sieht schon eher speziell aus, wenn die kassette grösser als die scheibe ist. 

gruss und gutes einreiten, 
volker


----------



## Pimper (18. Dezember 2016)

Isar2 schrieb:


> LEIDER !


 
Ja geht mir auch so. 

Wo ist das Bild deines 650b entstanden ? Mir kam der Hintergrund irgendwie bekannt vor und so habe ich etwas in meiner Bildersammlung rumgstöbert und folgendes Bild gefunden. Das ist doch der gleiche See. Wo ist das ? 

Ist meines Erachtens die perfekte Kulisse für ein Bike-Foto..


----------



## Pimper (18. Dezember 2016)

versus schrieb:


> optisch habe ich mich bei rahmen aus metall noch immer nicht mit den gekrümmten rohren abgefunden.



Ich auch nicht. Gekrümmte Rohre sind reine Trendsache und ich hoffe, der Trend ist bald vorbei. Bei sanften Krümmungen (wie beim P-650b und einst P-Team) habe ich mich aber damit abgefunden.


----------



## onkel_doc (18. Dezember 2016)

versus schrieb:


> ich hatte dieses riesending letzte woche bei stoph in der hand. sieht schon eher speziell aus, wenn die kassette grösser als die scheibe ist.
> 
> gruss und gutes einreiten,
> volker


kassette geht ja nich ist die hope...nicht die sram eagle...die ist ne pizzascheibe...sowas brauch ich auch nicht...meine hat nur 44zähne...
danke dir...ev sieht man sich wieder mal auf einem treffen...


----------



## Pimper (19. Dezember 2016)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> nur 44zähne




^^..

Also ich habe schon mental Schwierigkeiten mich mit meiner 11-36 abzufinden. ...


----------



## onkel_doc (19. Dezember 2016)

naja wenn man 1fach fährt und in meiner gegend dazu marathons in verschiedenen varianten...dann bin ich schon froh um eine kassette mit 10-44 oder 9-44.

vorne fahre ich im moment 30er...

bin den riva ronda grande mit 32-42 gefahren... ich wahr echt platt...die aufstiege da sind nichts für schwache gemühter...

eine eagle mit 50Z würde ich jetzt auch nicht fahren...


----------



## Isar2 (19. Dezember 2016)

Pimper schrieb:


> Ja geht mir auch so.
> 
> Wo ist das Bild deines 650b entstanden ? Mir kam der Hintergrund irgendwie bekannt vor und so habe ich etwas in meiner Bildersammlung rumgstöbert und folgendes Bild gefunden. Das ist doch der gleiche See. Wo ist das ?
> 
> ...


HI Pimper,
das ist das gleiche schöne Fleckcken. Seebensee bei Ehrwald.


----------



## Pimper (20. Dezember 2016)

Isar2 schrieb:


> Seebensee bei Ehrwald



Kommt aufs Programm für nächste Saison !

@OnkelDoc

Nicht schlecht. Die große Runde mit 1-fach wäre für mich nix. Für sowas wäre doch 2-fach die deutlich günstigere Lösung. Ich hab mal ausgerechnet, dass ich eine 10-58 Kassette bräuchte, um das so vielseitige 3-fach Standardgetriebe mit 1-fach abzudecken. Bin mal gespannt wann es die gibt und was die dann wiegt. Geschweige denn, dass sie zwecks Abstufung wahrscheinlich 18-fach sein müsste...


----------



## shutupandride (31. Dezember 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwimmer (6. Januar 2017)

shutupandride schrieb:


>



Sehr schickes Soul ...


----------



## shutupandride (8. Januar 2017)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Sehr schickes Soul ...


Danke Dir
fährt/springt/trialt sich auch genial. Eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau sozusagen


----------



## Schwimmer (9. Januar 2017)

shutupandride schrieb:


> Danke Dir
> fährt/springt/trialt sich auch genial. Eine eierlegende Wollmilchsau sozusagen



Ja, bitte gerne, das sehe ich auch so, ich habe das 2013er Modell (in 26")... 
Schade, dass es das British Racing Green nur eine Saison gab ...


----------



## shutupandride (15. Januar 2017)

Schwimmer schrieb:


> Ja, bitte gerne, das sehe ich auch so, ich habe das 2013er Modell (in 26")...
> Schade, dass es das British Racing Green nur eine Saison gab ...


ja BRG ist schon klasse und für einen Nasslack ist der auf dem Cotic eher von sehr guter Qualität


----------



## JohVir (21. Januar 2017)

Ein Update von meinem


----------



## oneeasy (12. März 2017)

Hier mal mein "erstes" Stahlbike 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2121130]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Silberrücken (12. März 2017)

au weia, easy! gib doch mal die rahmenmasse und den federweg an bitte....... merci!


----------



## oneeasy (12. März 2017)

Warum auweia..... ? 20,5" und 100mm.


----------



## Silberrücken (12. März 2017)

.....und ich dachte, bei dem Steuerrohr sei das ein sehr viel größerer Rahmen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ArSt (12. März 2017)

Ist vielleicht ein "non suspension corrected steer tube"?


----------



## Deleted 23985 (12. März 2017)

ArSt schrieb:


> Ist vielleicht ein "non suspension corrected steer tube"?



es sieht rein optisch echt etwas "ungesund" aus.


----------



## oneeasy (12. März 2017)

matthiasbieling schrieb:


> es sieht rein optisch echt etwas "ungesund" aus.


Warum bist du der Meinung?


----------



## Silberrücken (12. März 2017)

Um das Unterrohr nicht knicken zu müssen, wurde das wahrscheinlich so gelöst....... Aber, ästhetisch auch nicht besser- my 2 cents


----------



## Nordpol (12. März 2017)

Der Rahmen hat ja schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Puckel, und zu der Zeit bei der Rahmengrösse, war das Steuerrohr nunmal so lang, völlig normal. Geknickte Unterohre gab es seiner Zeit nicht...
Wäre froh wenn ich so ein Schätzchen mein Eigen nennen könnte, vor allem in dem Zustand. Ist das noch die Original Lackierung...


----------



## Silberrücken (12. März 2017)

na ja, wenn das völlig normal ist, sind meine Stahlbikes wohl sämtlich Ausnahmen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordpol (12. März 2017)

je größer der Abstand der Lager im Steuerrohr, desto besser...


----------



## oneeasy (12. März 2017)

Nordpol schrieb:


> Der Rahmen hat ja schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Puckel, und zu der Zeit bei der Rahmengrösse, war das Steuerrohr nunmal so lang, völlig normal. Geknickte Unterohre gab es seiner Zeit nicht...
> Wäre froh wenn ich so ein Schätzchen mein Eigen nennen könnte, vor allem in dem Zustand. Ist das noch die Original Lackierung...



Ja ist schon etwas älter der Rahmen 2008er und noch sehr gute originale Lackierung.... und das sind die Reynolds 853 Rohre


----------



## Nordpol (12. März 2017)

Pflege ihn gut, der wird immer Wertvoller....


----------



## oneeasy (12. März 2017)

Nordpol schrieb:


> Pflege ihn gut, der wird immer Wertvoller....


Mach ich Danke


----------



## Geisterfahrer (15. März 2017)

Diese klassische Rocky-Lackierung finde ich die schönste, die es je auf einen Fahrradrahmen geschafft hat. Idealerweise in rot-weiß, aber so gefällt es mir auch sehr gut.


----------



## mihael (25. Mai 2017)

Hier mal meines


----------



## lupus_bhg (30. Mai 2017)




----------



## Geisterfahrer (31. Mai 2017)

85mm MX Comp?

Die hatte ich dann auch mal. Herrlich schön zuverlässig. Einstellung der Zugstufe spaßig. Und beinahe wäre sie auch  ins Inbred gewandert, wenn ich mir damals nicht eingebildet hätte, eine Skareb Super wäre superer.


----------



## lupus_bhg (31. Mai 2017)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> 85mm MX Comp?
> 
> Die hatte ich dann auch mal. Herrlich schön zuverlässig. Einstellung der Zugstufe spaßig. Und beinahe wäre sie auch  ins Inbred gewandert, wenn ich mir damals nicht eingebildet hätte, eine Skareb Super wäre superer.


Z Irgendwas von 99. Steht nix drauf. Fährt sich ganz gut.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (31. Mai 2017)

Okay, also noch einen Tick älter als meine MX, aber auch schon mit der "Bomber"-Dämpfung mit offenem Ölbad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Affekopp (31. Mai 2017)

Hätte auch mal die Marathon SL - eine unzerstörbare Gabel mit perfektem Ansprechen


----------



## lupus_bhg (4. Juli 2017)




----------



## Deleted 258893 (5. Juli 2017)

1000000% besser als mit der Lefty! Schaut top aus


----------



## Deleted 426828 (5. Juli 2017)

@lupus_bhg 

Hast du den Rahmen mal gewogen ?
Das Gewicht interessiert mich.


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. Juli 2017)

Harry_B schrieb:


> @lupus_bhg
> 
> Hast du den Rahmen mal gewogen ?
> Das Gewicht interessiert mich.


Ich habe ihn irgendwann mal gewogen, das genaue Gewicht weiß ich aber nicht mehr. Es waren auf jeden Fall knapp unter 2 kg (m. E. um die 1950 g inkl. Schaltauge und FlaHa-Schrauben).



Kona2602 schrieb:


> Schaut top aus



Danke!


----------



## mihael (5. Juli 2017)

In dem Fall fast das Identische Gewicht zu meinem Cotic Soul rahmen. mir gefällt dein rahmen richtig gut. Die PM Aufnahme hinten ist sehr schön eingearbeitet und vom Sitzwinkel her, scheint es noch mehr auf Vortrieb getrimmt zu sein. 
Sehr schönes Bike


----------



## Grize (6. Juli 2017)

Kona2602 schrieb:


> 1000000% besser als mit der Lefty! Schaut top aus



Kann ich nur bestätigen.
Sieht jetzt echt klasse aus.


----------



## Deleted 426828 (9. Juli 2017)




----------



## Deleted 258893 (31. Juli 2017)

Januar 2016 eindeutig zuviele Teile in der Restekiste - also auf die Suche nach einem Rahmen gemacht. Ich habe dann dieses Verbrechen ebay gefunden:



 



Nette Nachricht verfasst und paar Tage später hielt ich den einzelnen Rahmen in der Hand! Rahmen war im Neuzustand 

Bisschen geschraubt:



 



Aktuell bei 10,22kg inkl. Pedale

Habe heute die Bremsen von Weiß auf schwarz getauscht, SLX Kurbel gegen X9 in schwarz und einen China Carbon Lenker verbaut. Vorne testweise Racing Ralph und hinten Thunder Burt. Vorbau mit Aceton gecleant.

--> Gerade von der 35km Testrunde zurück - läuft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 23985 (31. Juli 2017)

Puh! dafür gehört dir ein Orden! Du hast den Voodoo von seinem Fluch befreit! 
Sieht gut aus.


----------



## ONE78 (31. Juli 2017)

Kona2602 schrieb:


> Januar 2016 eindeutig zuviele Teile in der Restekiste - also auf die Suche nach einem Rahmen gemacht. Ich habe dann dieses Verbrechen ebay gefunden:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 629557
> 
> ...


Ist das noch 26" oder warum ist das in stahl recht leicht?


----------



## Deleted 258893 (1. August 2017)

Ja ist ein 26" - habe online gesehen das wohl auch 27,5 reinpasst. Der Rahmen ist nicht übermäßig schwer für Stahl, bin trotz der Standardteile recht zufrieden mit dem Gewicht!


----------



## Laktathunter (4. August 2017)

Kona2602 schrieb:


> Januar 2016 eindeutig zuviele Teile in der Restekiste - also auf die Suche nach einem Rahmen gemacht. Ich habe dann dieses Verbrechen ebay gefunden:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 629557
> 
> ...


Das Voodo wird dir den artgerechten Aufbau danken...


----------



## shutupandride (4. August 2017)

Weltklasseaufbau


----------



## aka (13. August 2017)

Noch ein Voodoo wanga


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 432875 (3. September 2017)

Hi zusammen,
ein Super Thread.
Hab mir ebenfalls, aus Liebe zu Stahl und exotischen Rahmen ein weiteres Bike aufgebaut.
Kam durch Zufall an einen der wenigen Scapin Nyro Racing Rahmen.
Nagelneu vom Händler, der aber noch wusste was sowas Wert ist.
Aber egal, Rahmen gekauft und aufgebaut.
Das Fahrgefühl ist unbeschreiblich und einzigartig.
Eben ein Traum aus Stahl, Carbon und neuester Schaltungstechnik ala' XT M8000


----------



## Deleted 426828 (3. September 2017)

Da wird mir schwindelig beim hinschauen....


----------



## Deleted 432875 (3. September 2017)

Harry_B schrieb:


> Da wird mir schwindelig beim hinschauen....


Kein Angst....


----------



## Nordpol (3. September 2017)

bisschen bunt, aber der Rahmen ist schon was besonderes...


----------



## Deleted 432875 (3. September 2017)

Ausstattung:
XT M8000 Schaltwerk
XT M8000 Umwerfer
XT M8000 STI
XT M8000 Kette
Kassette 12-42, 11-fach
Kurbel Race Face Turbine 2-fach, 26/38Z. 175mm
Innenlager Race Face BB
Marzocchi Bomber TST2 , 100mm, RL
FSA Steuersatz, Industriegelagert
Sattel SQ Lab 611 Race activ, 13cm,
- Auswechselbare Elastomere
CNC Aluminium Ahead Cap, Titanschraube schwarz
Deda Zero2 Vorbau, 110mm
Deda Peak Mud Rizer
Ergon Griffe GE1

Laufradsatz Carbon Disc 1.200gr.
- Carbon Felgen. 25mm Aero für Drahtreifen
- Aluminium Naben, Industriegelagert
- Messerspeichen
- Disc 6-Loch
- h/v Schwalbe Nobby Nic Faltreifen
- Schwalbe Schläuche SV

Magura MT4 Disc 180/160mm

Inkl. Pedale, XT M8000
Carbon Flaschenhalter

Gewicht 9,85Kg


----------



## Deleted 432875 (3. September 2017)

Naja, aber Farben lässt sich streiten.
Aber die klassische Kombination aus rot-weiß-schwarz gefällt mir persönlich sehr gut.
So kommen auch die vielen schönen Details zur Geltung.

Und Garantie : ein Unikat mit besten Fahreigenschaften.

Die Steifigkeit im Antritt liegt deutlich über meinen Erwartungen wobei durch den gezielten Einsatz von Columbus Spirit Stahl die typischen Eigenschaften eines hochwertigen Stahl Rohrsatzes voll gegeben sind.

Der Hinterbau ist genial, flext und dämpft.

Im Mainstream von Carbon denke ich, dass viele user nicht wissen wie entspannt man auf einem solchem Hardtail auch ruppiges Gelände fahren kann.

Aber (fast) zu Schade um es durchs Geröll zu prügeln, wenngleich problemlos möglich


----------



## Deleted 432875 (3. September 2017)

...Frage:
Wie nimmt man am Bike der Woche teil?

Würde mal wissen wollen, ob solch ein Klassiker, mit Ausnahme einer kleinen Stahlfraktion.  heute noch geschätzt wird.


----------



## Deleted 23985 (3. September 2017)

Harry_B schrieb:


> Da wird mir schwindelig beim hinschauen....


Die Bilder sind wirklich eine schwere Kost am Morgen. Wie schimpft sich die Kamera? sollte für BdW Abhilfe geschaffen werden


----------



## Deleted 432875 (3. September 2017)

superpink schrieb:


> Die Bilder sind wirklich eine schwere Kost am Morgen. Wie schimpft sich die Kamera? sollte für BdW Abhilfe geschaffen werden



Hmmm, Kamara Typ Handy,...

Könnte mich mal nach geeignetem Equipment erkundigen.
Evtl. ist ja ein User aus der Nähe Rosenheim BY.

Location für ein shooting?

Hat wer eine Idee?

Anfahrt wäre für mich kp


----------



## Deleted 432875 (3. September 2017)

Hobby Fotografen unter uns?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 426828 (3. September 2017)

Bdw wird das Scapin so nicht.An sich ein toller Rahmen...aber das Rad müsste homogener aufgebaut sein finde ich.


----------



## Deleted 432875 (3. September 2017)

Harry_B schrieb:


> Bdw wird das Scapin so nicht.An sich ein toller Rahmen...aber das Rad müsste homogener aufgebaut sein finde ich.


An was denkst du dabei?


----------



## Silberrücken (3. September 2017)

CrasBumBiker schrieb:


> ...Frage:
> Wie nimmt man am Bike der Woche teil?
> 
> Würde mal wissen wollen, ob solch ein Klassiker, mit Ausnahme einer kleinen Stahlfraktion.  heute noch geschätzt wird.


----------



## Deleted 23985 (3. September 2017)

Ein schlanker Rahmen trifft auf massive Laufräder und eine recht grobe Gabel. Auch Sattel und Lenker stören das Gesamtbild. Farblich hast du es schon gut getroffen, jedoch steckt das Rad in einer Krise. Der leichte schöne und filigrane Rahmen der auf schwere Bauteile trifft (rein optisch). Klar sagst du, so entspricht es meinen Bedürfnissen, was ja auch richtig ist. Aber mMn sollte ein BdW ein stimmiges "Kunstwerk" sein. Du sprichst von einem Klassiker, hast in aber nicht als solchen aufgebaut. Es ist ein wenig etwas von allem. 

Wenn dich meine Meinung interessiert....


----------



## Deleted 432875 (3. September 2017)

superpink schrieb:


> Ein schlanker Rahmen trifft auf massive Laufräder und eine recht grobe Gabel. Auch Sattel und Lenker stören das Gesamtbild. Farblich hast du es schon gut getroffen, jedoch steckt das Rad in einer Krise. Der leichte schöne und filigrane Rahmen der auf schwere Bauteile trifft (rein optisch). Klar sagst du, so entspricht es meinen Bedürfnissen, was ja auch richtig ist. Aber mMn sollte ein BdW ein stimmiges "Kunstwerk" sein. Du sprichst von einem Klassiker, hast in aber nicht als solchen aufgebaut. Es ist ein wenig etwas von allem.
> 
> Wenn dich meine Meinung interessiert....



Gerade dieser Mix macht es in meinen Augen interessant.
Und täusche dich nicht, das Rahmendteieck ist relativ voluminös. 
Technik meets klassische Rahmenbaukunst.

Aber egal, mir gefällt es und es tut was es soll.... Spaß am Fahren bieten


----------



## Deleted 432875 (3. September 2017)

In jedem Fall, sollte jemand Interesse haben, ich verkaufe es.
Zuviele Bikes imMo in der Garage, zudem 2 weitere neue Projekte.

Rahmen fertigen wir idR selbst. Natürlich in Stahl, auftragsgelötet.

So sind alle meine weiteren Räder aus eigener Rahmenfertigung


----------



## Deleted 432875 (3. September 2017)

Hier eins unserer selbst gebauten Rennräder

Spirit Rohr

Fahrfertig 6.4Kg


----------



## Deleted 432875 (3. September 2017)

Aber, auch hier traf vor Jahren, klassischer aber innovativer Stahlrahmenbau, neueste Technik.
An der Geometrie saßen wir lange. Der Hinterbau sollte was besonderes sein, auch die ISP war zu der Zeit eher selten zu finden. 
Das Rahmendesign, reinweiß mit Blattgold war jedoch sehr schlicht.

Auch meine neuen Projekte
1 x Gravel und 1 x CycloCross werden auf selbst gefertigten Rahmen aufgebaut.


----------



## Deleted 426828 (3. September 2017)

CrasBumBiker schrieb:


> An was denkst du dabei?



@superpink hat es ganz gut zusammengefasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BillMeyer (3. September 2017)

CrasBumBiker schrieb:


> ...Frage:
> Wie nimmt man am Bike der Woche teil?
> 
> Würde mal wissen wollen, ob solch ein Klassiker, mit Ausnahme einer kleinen Stahlfraktion.  heute noch geschätzt wird.



Bilder in die Galerie posten.
https://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/55943

Aber auch die Regeln entsprechend beobachten:
https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1290006

Viel Erfolg mit deinem besonderen Bike.


----------



## Deleted 432875 (3. September 2017)

BillMeyer schrieb:


> Bilder in die Galerie posten.
> https://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/55943
> 
> Aber auch die Regeln entsprechend beobachten:
> ...



Danke, aber nachdem man ja schon mitteilte , dass hier nichts passt. Kein Interesse. 

Ich baue Rahmen / Räder auf, nach meiner Stimmung und den an das Bike gestellten Anforderungen. 

Und so ist dieses Bike, eben nur für mich was besonderes,...


----------



## BillMeyer (3. September 2017)

CrasBumBiker schrieb:


> Danke, aber nachdem man ja schon mitteilte , dass hier nichts passt. Kein Interesse.
> 
> Ich baue Rahmen / Räder auf, nach meiner Stimmung und den an das Bike gestellten Anforderungen.
> 
> Und so ist dieses Bike, eben nur für mich was besonderes,...



Es gibt noch andere User außer die drei die jetzt hier geantwortet haben.
Kommt auf den Versuch an, auch mein Bike hat damals viel Kritik einstecken müssen, wurde aber trotzdem überraschender weise BDW.
Ist immer klar, das man nicht den Geschmack von jedem trifft.


----------



## Deleted 432875 (3. September 2017)

Im Prinzip ist es doch so, dass jedes Bike das mit einem im shop erwerblichem Rahmen Mainstream und reproduzierbar ist.
Daher ist auch das Scapin


BillMeyer schrieb:


> Es gibt noch andere User außer die drei die jetzt hier geantwortet haben.
> Kommt auf den Versuch an, auch mein Bike hat damals viel Kritik einstecken müssen, wurde aber trotzdem überraschender weise BDW.
> Ist immer klar, das man nicht den Geschmack von jedem trifft.



Da ich das Scapin verkaufen will, für mich in Ordnung. 
Ist eins meiner wenigen Räder die auf einem käuflichen Rahmen basieren. 

Daher, wie alles was auf käuflichen Rahmen basiert, Mainstream, da reproduzierbar..


----------



## BillMeyer (3. September 2017)

CrasBumBiker schrieb:


> Im Prinzip ist es doch so, dass jedes Bike das mit einem im shop erwerblichem Rahmen Mainstream und reproduzierbar ist.
> Daher ist auch das Scapin
> 
> 
> ...



Finde ich doch sehr auf den Rahmen fixiert. Ein guter Rahmen macht noch lange kein gutes Rad, wer auch immer ihn jetzt zusammen gebruzelt hat.


----------



## Deleted 432875 (3. September 2017)

R


BillMeyer schrieb:


> Finde ich doch sehr auf den Rahmen fixiert. Ein guter Rahmen macht noch lange kein gutes Rad, wer auch immer ihn jetzt zusammen gebruzelt hat.


Richtig, jedoch sind die besten Komponenten sinnlos, wenn der Rahmen nicht passt.

Wie hoch ist der Anteil Biker die richtig Sitzen?
Wie viele klagen über Probleme?
Aber das Bike muß gut aussehen, Prio. Nr. 1
und die neuesten Parts müssen verbaut sein, Prio. Nr. 2

Und am Berg wird dann mit 22:46 das HighEnd Gerät vorwärts bewegt.

Einen Maßrahmen der auf die individuellen Anforderungen angepasst ist muss man "Erfahren". 

lol


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 426828 (3. September 2017)

Wahnsinn.Absoluter Wahnsinn !!!


----------



## BillMeyer (4. September 2017)

CrasBumBiker schrieb:


> R
> 
> Richtig, jedoch sind die besten Komponenten sinnlos, wenn der Rahmen nicht passt.
> 
> ...





Harry_B schrieb:


> Wahnsinn.Absoluter Wahnsinn !!!



Dem gibt es eigentlich nichts mehr hinzu zu fügen!


----------



## CreepingDeath (4. September 2017)

CrasBumBiker schrieb:


> Aber, auch hier traf vor Jahren, klassischer aber innovativer Stahlrahmenbau, neueste Technik.
> An der Geometrie saßen wir lange. Der Hinterbau sollte was besonderes sein, auch die ISP war zu der Zeit eher selten zu finden.
> Das Rahmendesign, reinweiß mit Blattgold war jedoch sehr schlicht.
> 
> ...


Deine Bikes sind zumindest nicht ganz so plump wie diese völlig lächerliche Eigenwerbung. Wird das Forum eigentlich diesbezüglich gar nicht moderiert?


----------



## Schaule (5. September 2017)

CrasBumBiker schrieb:


> Hier eins unserer selbst gebauten Rennräder
> 
> Spirit Rohr
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted 426828 (5. September 2017)




----------



## Schaule (6. September 2017)

@CrasBumBiker: Um es noch etwas genauer zu formulieren: Cicli Corsa Racing aus Raubling - bist du oder seid ihr das?


----------



## JohVir (7. September 2017)

Was is denn hier los..


----------



## Deleted 23985 (7. September 2017)

Ein Föhn sucht Aufmerksamkeit


----------



## lowcostbiker (7. September 2017)

CrasBumBiker schrieb:


> Kam durch Zufall an einen der wenigen Scapin Nyro Racing Rahmen.



Der Rahmen ist scharf, die weißen Laufräder sind aber Overkill.
Habe selber welche und sie passen leider wirklich an kaum ein Rahmendesign da sie so flächig wirken.
Würde mir noch dezentere überlegen. Trotzdem natürlich viel Spaß daran


----------



## Pimper (10. September 2017)

Das Scapin ist cool. 

Ich würde das Nyro Racing allerdings auch nicht als Klassiker bezeichnen, weshalb der Aufbau für mich in Ordnung ist. Da es beim Bike aufgrund der Teilevielfalt quasi unendlich viele Möglichkeiten für einen Aufbau gibt, wird man immer mehr Kritik als Lob erhalten. Aber wer läßt sich schon davon abhalten ein Bike aufzubauen ;-)...

PN hast erhalten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JohVir (14. September 2017)

Hier wird ein Solaris frei weil meine Holde jetzt doch nicht S sondern M haben möchte.

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1006122-cotic-solaris-gr-s-matte-duckegg-hope


----------



## fskbln (22. Februar 2018)

Pace RC104

Nach 8 Jahren sind wir uns doch nochmal zufällig über den Weg gelaufen... 
Ich konnte nicht widerstehen und zeige euch nur eine kleine Anprobe mit den alten Komponenten. 
Neue Gabel, Sattelstütze und Sattelklemme und Scheibenbremsanlage muss her.
26er Liebe rostet nicht und 27,5 Laufräder sind durch das verstellbare Ende geometrisch auch kein Problem.

Im Kopf schwirrt mir der Gedanke einer neuen Schaltanlage mit schwarzer Kurbel und schwarzem Schaltwerk.


----------



## opi13 (22. Februar 2018)

so etwas würde ich als 129er suchen


----------



## fskbln (22. Februar 2018)

Hallo opi13,

den Rahmen gibt es auch in groß.

http://www.pacecycles.com/rc129


Gruß


----------



## opi13 (22. Februar 2018)

meinte eher das hübsche Vorgängermodell in fillet brazed


----------



## shutupandride (23. Februar 2018)




----------



## Rommos (25. Februar 2018)

opi13 schrieb:


> meinte eher das hübsche Vorgängermodell in fillet brazed



Um den bin ich auch lange rumgeschlichen, allein die Lenker-Vorbau-Einheit


----------



## Hawker (9. September 2018)

Hallo Freunde des Stahlrads. Anbei mein aktueller Aufbau. Es soll mich an meine MTB-Anfänge in den mittleren ´90er Jahren erinnern. Deshalb ist die Rahmengeometrie auch an mein erstes richtiges MTB angelehnt. Und deshalb wollte ich auch unbedingt silberne Teile verbauen. Der Spacer bleibt natürlich langfristig nicht so.

Rahmen u. Gabel Agresti (Stahl roh farblos gepulvert), komplette XTR-Gruppe usw.
Der Spacer bleibt langfristig natürlich nicht so.


----------



## Pimper (18. September 2018)

Ein Agresti ist was Feines.

Was wog denn der Rahmen nackt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (19. September 2018)

Stimmt, echt scharfes Gerät!
Wenn mir mal ne passende Gabel mit genügend langem Schaft über den Weg läuft, baue ich mein Germans doch mal wieder auf...
Auf starr habe ich keine Lust mehr.


----------



## Pimper (19. September 2018)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> , baue ich mein Germans doch mal wieder auf...



...^^

Da hat jemand ähnlichen "Vorrat" zu Hause wie ich....


----------



## Nordpol (19. September 2018)




----------



## Hawker (20. September 2018)

Pimper schrieb:


> Ein Agresti ist was Feines.
> 
> Was wog denn der Rahmen nackt ?



Der Rahmen (ca. Größe "M") wiegt einschließlich Pulverbeschichtung 2000 g (lt. Küchenwaage). Sicher nicht super leicht, aber in Ordnung.


----------



## Pimper (20. September 2018)

Hawker schrieb:


> Der Rahmen (ca. Größe "M") wiegt einschließlich Pulverbeschichtung 2000 g



Okay.... der Agresti hat seine Rahmen eigentlich mal mit 1760 g bei Größe L angegeben...


----------



## Nordpol (20. September 2018)

Das passt auch ganz gut, ziehe 250 gr. für Pulver ab...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pimper (20. September 2018)

Nein, es waren 1760 g inkl. Klarpulver. So schwer ist Pulverbeschichtung nicht (mehr). Mein Germans ist auch gepulvert und wiegt 1753 g in 18"..


----------



## Nordpol (20. September 2018)

Meine Pulverbeschichtung, 3 Farben + Klarpulver waren 280gr, Rahmen wiegt fertig 2010gr. in ca. Gr. M.


----------



## Silberrücken (20. September 2018)

ui


----------



## Nordpol (20. September 2018)

Wer es leichter haben will, muss lackieren...


----------



## Silberrücken (20. September 2018)

Inkl. integrierter Sattelklemme hat der Rahmen in Höhe 470 MM und Bike Park proof bloss ein paar Gramm mehr





Der Rahmen steht übrigens in meinem Bikemarkt zum Verkauf......   (jetzt nimmer !)


----------



## schnuerle (22. Mai 2019)

Hawker schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde des Stahlrads. Anbei mein aktueller Aufbau. Es soll mich an meine MTB-Anfänge in den mittleren ´90er Jahren erinnern. Deshalb ist die Rahmengeometrie auch an mein erstes richtiges MTB angelehnt. Und deshalb wollte ich auch unbedingt silberne Teile verbauen. Der Spacer bleibt natürlich langfristig nicht so.
> 
> Rahmen u. Gabel Agresti (Stahl roh farblos gepulvert), komplette XTR-Gruppe usw.
> Der Spacer bleibt langfristig natürlich nicht so.



Hallo Hawker, den Style finde ich cool.
Ich will ein altes Stahl-MTB in 28-Zoll Fitness-Bike umbauen. Da könnte ich mir das auch vorstellen.
Hast Du ne Empfehlung für mich, wer Pulverung entfernt und klar pulvert? Danke


----------



## nauker (24. Mai 2020)

Ich aktiviere den Thread mal wieder;-)

RaceFully, Stahl, 100mm FW -find ich nur bei Wiesmann-kennt jemand noch andere Hersteller?
Danke!


----------



## corfrimor (24. Mai 2020)

Nein, aber Wiesmann reicht doch


----------



## nauker (24. Mai 2020)

für den Beitrag gibt´s aber noch nicht den "Hilfreich"-Button, corfrimor!


----------



## corfrimor (24. Mai 2020)

Kann ich verstehen 

Aber mir fällt sonst wirklich niemand ein, der ein Stahl-Racefully anbietet. Würde mich auch interessieren.

Aber bis auf ein paar "Ewiggstrige" (zu denen ich tendenziell wohl auch gehöre) will das doch auch keine Sau mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scherge (24. Mai 2020)

Project XII


----------



## nauker (24. Mai 2020)

Das sieht super aus!

Gibt es Erfahrungswerte zum Hersteller?Ich höre den das erste Mal!


----------



## Scherge (24. Mai 2020)

nauker schrieb:


> Das sieht super aus!
> 
> Gibt es Erfahrungswerte zum Hersteller?Ich höre den das erste Mal!




Sorry, damit kann ich nicht aufwarten. Bin durch das Schweizer Ride Magazin auf die Firma aufmerksam gemacht worden und finde sie ziemlich interessant. Ein ähnliches Design wie beim Project XII Vertigo gibt es wohl auch bei dem britischen Hersteller Swarf Cycles. Zu letzterem findest Du sicherlich auch Testberichte online.
LG


----------



## nauker (24. Mai 2020)

Ja, den Swarf Cyles hatt ich auf dem Schirm...Contour mit um die 120mm...


----------



## nauker (24. Mai 2020)




----------



## ONE78 (24. Mai 2020)

nauker schrieb:


> Ja, den Swarf Cyles hatt ich auf dem Schirm...Contour mit um die 120mm...





wäre auch meine erste Wahl!


----------



## Gefahradler (25. Mai 2020)

unique cycles und portus cycles bauen dir bestimmt auch ein Stahlfully


----------



## nauker (25. Mai 2020)

Ja, kenne beide, zumindest über die Homepage... Bedingung war aber doch, dass  es ein XCFully mit 100mm FW sein soll...Das Contour ist darüber und unique cycles und portus cycles bieten zwar Fullys an aber eher im AM-Segment...Außerdem versuch ich auch das Gewicht im Blick zu behalten...Das Vertigo oben wiegt 12,7 kg mit 120 RS1 und 105mm Dämpfer... is für mich okay!

Da Galerie..




Das Vertigo in dem Finish mit 100mm Gabel und Dämpfer -das wärs!
Bei meiner Größe auch unter 12kg machbar- meint zumindest ProjectXII (hab ihn gestern angemailt)...


----------



## Tony- (25. Mai 2020)

2017er (noch keine Longshot Geo) Flare Max auftreiben, neue Dämperaufnahme fräsen lassen für kürzeren Dämpfer mit weniger Hub + 120er Gabel wäre auch eine leicht übertiebene Möglichkeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ONE78 (25. Mai 2020)

Ja cotic geht bestimmt auch irgendwie, aber bitte das vertigo Projekt durchziehen und hier irgendwo dokumentieren!


----------



## Gefahradler (25. Mai 2020)

Das wäre echt ein Traum, wenn du dir ein Projekt12 Vertigo aufbaust!


----------



## nauker (25. Mai 2020)

soviel zum RawFinish...

...and there are no guarantees on it staying rustfree under the coating. It can look nice for 3 years, or if you scratch it in the wrong spot it will develop a mark very soon. ...

Find ich aber sehr fair, dass er darauf hinweist...Macht die Entscheidung nicht wirklich leichter.


----------



## Scherge (25. Mai 2020)

Also, ich hatte Ende der Neunziger mal Stahl roh unter Klarpulver. Das sah super aus und war auch nicht weniger haltbar, aber nach ca. 2 Jahren gab es da auch die ersten Unterwanderungen. War aber nur ganz fein an der Oberfläche und insofern eher ein optischer Makel, als dass es strukturell irgendwelche negativen Einflüsse gehabt hätte.


----------



## nauker (26. Mai 2020)

Project12 scheint bisher nicht allzu viele Vertigos verkauft zu haben - und ich habe mir noch nie ein Rad von einem Kleinserienhersteller aufbauen lassen - muss man da eine gewisse Toleranz bei der Qualitat zeigen (Passgenauigkeiten und diverse Dinge, an die ich bis jetzt noch nicht gedacht habe)?

Sorry für OT...


----------



## chrikoh (26. Mai 2020)

Also Singlebe ,3Stk,ist alles nach Wunsch gelaufen,bei der Lackierung muss man etwas Geduld haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nauker (26. Mai 2020)

Scherge schrieb:


> Also, ich hatte Ende der Neunziger mal Stahl roh unter Klarpulver. Das sah super aus und war auch nicht weniger haltbar, aber nach ca. 2 Jahren gab es da auch die ersten Unterwanderungen. War aber nur ganz fein an der Oberfläche und insofern eher ein optischer Makel, als dass es strukturell irgendwelche negativen Einflüsse gehabt hätte.



Bilder hast du davon vermutlich nicht mehr, oder?


----------



## Scherge (26. Mai 2020)

Nope, Leider nicht, sah aber etwas so aus, war allerdings im Verhältnis weniger:
https://www.velocipedesalon.com/forum/f10/rust-under-powder-coat-46012.html

In dem verlinkten Bild wurde das ja unter einem nicht-transparent gepulverten Rahmen gefunden; man kann es zwar nur vermuten, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass das bei allen Lackierungen mehr oder weniger stark so passiert, abhängig davon, wie sorgfältig die Vorbehandlung inkl. Luftfeuchtigkeit war...


----------



## nauker (26. Mai 2020)

Danke für den Link, das sieht nicht gut aus!


----------



## stöpsel84 (20. Juni 2020)

Ich kann auch noch zwei meiner Stahlrösser anbieten


----------



## gtbiker (22. Juni 2020)

nauker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1050243


Gibts Infos zu dem Aufbau? Danke!


----------



## nauker (24. Juni 2020)

Ich kann dir nur die Instagram -Infos bieten...


----------



## Heckler44 (25. Juni 2020)

Hi, vielleicht ein wenig spaet, aber das100mm Vertigo ist meins. Bis jetzt etwas mehr als 500 km darauf unterwegs und kann Feedback geben. Bin damit sehtr zufrieden. 12,5 kg leicht, und bin schon auf viele meine Trails neue Bestzeiten darauf gefahren. 

Enjoy!!













https://ep1.pinkbike.org/p5pb18657020/p5pb18657020.jpg


----------



## gtbiker (25. Juni 2020)

Heckler44 schrieb:


> Hi, vielleicht ein wenig spaet, aber das100mm Vertigo ist meins.


Sehr sehr schön, gefällt außerordentlich gut!


----------



## chrikoh (27. Juni 2020)

Heckler44 schrieb:


> Hi, vielleicht ein wenig spaet, aber das100mm Vertigo ist meins. Bis jetzt etwas mehr als 500 km darauf unterwegs und kann Feedback geben. Bin damit sehtr zufrieden. 12,5 kg leicht, und bin schon auf viele meine Trails neue Bestzeiten darauf gefahren.
> 
> Enjoy!!
> 
> ...


Könnte man das Gerät auch unter 12 Kg bringen?


----------



## Heckler44 (27. Juni 2020)

chrikoh schrieb:


> Könnte man das Gerät auch unter 12 Kg bringen?



Glaube ich ja, das ist der nächste Schritt. ? 

Beim Build schon aufs Gewicht geachtet, aber die Lafräder und Reifen sind “solange” vom Trailbike uebernommen. Sind 30mm intern Laufräder um die 1900gr und Reifen 650gr/Stueck. Ich habe fuer’s Vertigo neue Laufräder bei Wheel Man Zoran bestellt. Reine XC spec mit 27mm intern carbon Felgen, 1600gr bei gute Stabilität. Mit 2.25 Reifen kom ich dann an die 12 kg, und das bei Size XL mit 500mm Reach.

Enjoy!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stöpsel84 (5. Juli 2020)

Ich bastel mir gerade ein Parkpre Team zusammen


----------



## Jazzman1991 (9. Juli 2020)

.


----------



## Jazzman1991 (13. Juli 2020)

.


----------



## Pimper (16. Juli 2020)

Jazzman1991 schrieb:


> und Rahmenumbau von Stefano Agresti



Stimmig aufgebaut, sehr edel...

Was ist mit Rahmen*um*bau gemeint ? Ich check's gerad nicht...


----------



## lupus_bhg (16. Juli 2020)

Pimper schrieb:


> Was ist mit Rahmen*um*bau gemeint ? Ich check's gerad nicht...


Umbau auf Scheibenbremse, nehme ich mal an.


----------



## Jazzman1991 (16. Juli 2020)

.


----------



## Pimper (16. Juli 2020)

Also ist das kein neuer Rahmen..... Hast du den Rahmen dann neu beschichten lassen ?


----------



## Jazzman1991 (20. Juli 2020)

.


----------



## cluso (26. Juli 2020)

Jazzman1991 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ja, ist neu lackiert worden.
> Sieht jetzt aus wie neu. Eigentlich wollte ich das verkaufen, ist aber dann ein "Winterbike" geworden.
> VG



Gute Entscheidung den so weiter zu nutzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Punkrocker (27. September 2020)

Hallo Freunde, es war mal wieder Zeit für ein neues Punkmobil. Ein kompromislos puristisches Langstrecken-MTB mit maximal großer Einsatzbandbreite von Alltag über sportliche CC-Ründchen bis hin zu ausschweifenden Bikepacking-Abenteuern. DeKerf, Firefly, SingleBe lauteten die Namen meiner Träume. Patria? Ist das nicht diese Spießermarke für betuchte Stadtradler? Dachte ich. Dann traf ich Micheal, der als Entwickler bei Patria arbeitet. Was ich nicht wusste: Die Manufaktur aus der Nähe von Bielefeld gibt es seit 1898! Michael erzählte mir vom Custom-Programm und davon, Beschwerden wie etwa gelegentliche Knieschmerzen durch eine exra angepasste Geometrie vermeiden zu können. Ich ließ mich drauf ein. In meinem Fall brachte die Vermessung folgendes Ergebnis: Ich brauche einen eher langen Rahmen mit steilem Sitzwinkel und dazu kurze, 170er Kurbeln. Der Rahmen kam, ich war skeptisch. Irgendwie sah die Proportionen merkwürdig aus. Doch schon die erste Fahrt überzeugte. Das Teil passte perfekt.
Ich fuhr erst eine 150 Kilometer Tour, dann den bayerischen Orbit 360 mit 263 Kilometern und 3400 Höhenmetern. Keine Knieprobleme, keine Nackenverspannung. Absolut verblüffend. Die Bauart mit Muffen wirkt im Zeitalter von Carbon ziemlich altertümlich, verspricht aber aufgrund der material-schonenden Fertigung extreme Haltbarkeit. Hier ein paar Fotos. 




Das Rad wiegt so wie es da steht 10,6 Kilo. Die Gabel ist eine Salsa Firestarter mit diversenen Montage-Möglichkeiten für Licht, Gepäckträger und/oder Flaschenhalter.




Obwohl ich die Original-Steuerrohr-Plakette mit dem „Patria – Seit 1898"-Schriftzug extrem lässig finde, musste hier natürlich ein Kunstwerk von Jen Green ans Bike. Nach meiner handgezeichneten Vorlage fertigte sie dieses Logo an, das die drei Säulen meines Lebens zeigt: Bike, Punk, Love. 




Punkrock-Fans erkennen die Hommage an die Vandals und ihre großartige Platte „Hitler bad, Vandals good". 
Die Gabel bot viel Raum für Notizen und da habe ich mal ein bisschen drauflos gemalt. 




Wer mich als Kunden hat, der hat es nicht leicht. Patria bietet Rahmen nur mit einfarbiger Pulverbeschichtung an. Nachdem ich Michael die mehrmals Ohren vollgeheult hatte, dass ich doch so gerne etwas „exklusiveres" hätte, peppte er mir den Rahmen in einer Feierabend-Session auf. „Call it Punk", steht auf dem Oberrohr. Besser könnte man das Projekt nicht auf den Punkt bringen. Ich bin begeistert.


----------



## a.nienie (27. September 2020)

rockt!


----------



## onkel_doc (27. September 2020)

wow Henri....geiler scheiss...bald hab ich mein titan auch fertig...


----------



## MForrest (27. September 2020)

Punkrocker schrieb:


> Hallo Freunde, es war mal wieder Zeit für ein neues Punkmobil. Ein kompromislos puristisches Langstrecken-MTB mit maximal großer Einsatzbandbreite von Alltag über sportliche CC-Ründchen bis hin zu ausschweifenden Bikepacking-Abenteuern. DeKerf, Firefly, SingleBe lauteten die Namen meiner Träume. Patria? Ist das nicht diese Spießermarke für betuchte Stadtradler? Dachte ich. Dann traf ich Micheal, der als Entwickler bei Patria arbeitet. Was ich nicht wusste: Die Manufaktur aus der Nähe von Bielefeld gibt es seit 1898! Michael erzählte mir vom Custom-Programm und davon, Beschwerden wie etwa gelegentliche Knieschmerzen durch eine exra angepasste Geometrie vermeiden zu können. Ich ließ mich drauf ein. In meinem Fall brachte die Vermessung folgendes Ergebnis: Ich brauche einen eher langen Rahmen mit steilem Sitzwinkel und dazu kurze, 170er Kurbeln. Der Rahmen kam, ich war skeptisch. Irgendwie sah die Proportionen merkwürdig aus. Doch schon die erste Fahrt überzeugte. Das Teil passte perfekt.
> Ich fuhr erst eine 150 Kilometer Tour, dann den bayerischen Orbit 360 mit 263 Kilometern und 3400 Höhenmetern. Keine Knieprobleme, keine Nackenverspannung. Absolut verblüffend. Die Bauart mit Muffen wirkt im Zeitalter von Carbon ziemlich altertümlich, verspricht aber aufgrund der material-schonenden Fertigung extreme Haltbarkeit. Hier ein paar Fotos.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1123536
> ...



"The great bike swindel"....Sex Pistols..... Punks not dead.... , The Clash, Dead Kennedys,.... 
Sorry bei mir kommt gerade meine Jugend hoch. 

Geile Scheiße, viel Spaß damit Martin


----------



## doctor worm (27. September 2020)

a.nienie schrieb:


> rockt!


punkrockt!


----------



## stöpsel84 (27. Februar 2021)

Mein XC Bike aus Stahl ist auch endlich fertig, Grundlage war ein Superfly Am Track Disc. Dem Rahmen wurden Cantisockel verpasst um meine komplette XTR 950 Gruppe fahren zu können. Der Rest ist ebenso Customate.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnuerle (6. September 2021)

Verehrte Stahl-Verehrer, ich habe hier ein Nöll m5 space (2160g mit Steuersatz) mit Starrgabel (870g). Denke über einen 1-fach Aufbau nach um mitzugraveln 😊. 

Ist etwas vermackt. Soll ich neu lackieren lassen? Habe Bedenken wegen der filigran gearbeiteten internen Leitungsführungen. Was denkt ihr? Erfahrungswerte? 
Danke, Thomas


----------



## schnuerle (6. September 2021)




----------



## Schibbl (6. September 2021)

Willst du damit fahren oder es ausstellen? Macken machen sympathisch und zeigen dass es lebt. Sorge dich nur um den Korrosionsschutz. Das Rad ist schön genug um den Glanz in die Augen der Betrachter zu treiben.


----------



## CSB (6. September 2021)

So schauts aus  
...einfach noch für ein paar neue Macken sorgen ☝️


----------



## schnuerle (6. September 2021)

OK, merci, dann wird die Patina wohl bleiben!


----------



## stöpsel84 (7. September 2021)

Ein sehr sehr schöner Rahmen, würde diesen auch so beibehalten. Oldschool halt


----------



## taunusteufel78 (7. September 2021)

Einige User kennen das Rad bereits aus dem Aufbaufaden oder einem anderen Thread... 

Sour Pasta Party







Für einen Kumpel habe ich letzte Woche noch ein Luchs fertiggestellt...









(Sorry, für Flatpadels & Co kann ich nix.. 😁 )


----------



## Jajaja (7. September 2021)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> (Sorry, für Flatpadels & Co kann ich nix.. 😁 )


Die Flääts sind mir als Erstes ins Auge gefallen ... 
Ansonsten wunderschön!

Mal eine Frage in die Runde:
Sind eigentlich so alte Schätzchen überhaupt noch gängig auf dem Markt?
Habe hier noch ein 21 Jahre altes Fishlips. Liebevoll gepflegt und in allen Teilen technisch up to date.
Was würde das ggf. noch bringen? Wollte mich eigentlich nie trennen, aber mittlerweile ist die Garage voll.


----------



## MForrest (8. September 2021)

Jajaja schrieb:


> Die Flääts sind mir als Erstes ins Auge gefallen ...
> Ansonsten wunderschön!
> 
> Mal eine Frage in die Runde:
> ...



Frag doch mal im Wertermittlungsfred im Youngtimerbereich ....

da wird dir sicher geholfen Gruß Martin


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. September 2021)

Und heute schon in 🇮🇹 unterwegs...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singletrailer67 (30. September 2021)

Leider viel zu wenig unterwegs damit...
Stahl aus Frankreich.


----------



## stöpsel84 (30. September 2021)

singletrailer67 schrieb:


> Leider viel zu wenig unterwegs damit...
> Stahl aus Frankreich.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1347692


Was ist das für ein Rahmen?


----------



## singletrailer67 (30. September 2021)

stöpsel84 schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Rahmen?


Ist ein JulieRacingDesign.
Doofer Name...cooler Laden.


----------



## micel3 (1. Oktober 2021)

Sieht schoen aus!


----------



## onkel_doc (2. Oktober 2021)

hab auch so eines...


----------



## Punkrocker (20. November 2021)

Hallo zusammen, heute kann ich mal wieder was zu dieser wunderbaren Galerie hier beisteuern. 
Seit Jahren reifte in mir der Wunsch, ein robustes MTB für sportliche Langstrecken-Einsätze aufzubauen. Eines, mit dem man durch ein dünn besiedeltes Gebirge fahren kann, ohne Angst haben zu müssen, dass was kaputt geht. Und auch mal einen Marathon oder ein 24 h-Rennen.

Nur, wer sollte den Rahmen bauen? Ich bin ein großer Fan von DeKerf. Ich finde aber auch die Rahmen von Unique Cycles aus Leipzig toll. Da kam mir die Idee: Warum nicht einfach Sören von Unique fragen, ob er mir einen Rahmen mit „DeKerf"-Hinterbau fertigt? 

Gedacht, getan. ;0)





Sören Marx kenne ich schon seit Kindheitstagen. Wir sind zu DDR-Zeiten zusammen Straßenrennen gefahren. Hier ist der „alte Kurbelquetscher" in seiner Werkstatt. 





Die Puzzle-Teile. Ziemlich geil: Das fette, 46/60-Steuerrohr.





Innen oder außen verlegte Züge? Das wurde rege diskutiert und schließlich zugunsten der Optik entscheiden. Weil der „DeKerf"-Hinterbau die Kabelverlegung schwierig macht, geht's untern Tretlager durch.





Funktionscheck. Passt!





Yeah!





Sörens Werk ist (fast) getan. Jetzt erst mal ab zum Lackierer. 









Der Rahmen sollte „90er-mäßig" und bloß nicht zu zurückhaltend aussehen. Auf Basis meines groben Briefings hatte Sören das Farbkonzept erstellt, dass vom Lakierer perfekt umgesetzt wurde. 





Fertig!


----------



## null-2wo (20. November 2021)

alter, wie geil


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. November 2021)

Mal schauen, wann sich die ersten über Steuer- und Unterrohr beschweren 

Segmenthinterbauten finde ich im Gegensatz zu Segmentgabeln schön. DeKerf halt.


----------



## stöpsel84 (20. November 2021)

Der absolute Wahnsinn!!! Sehr sehr schönes Bike!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_doc (20. November 2021)

geiler shit!! ich hätte ne ingrid verbaut...oder gleich die stahl von Sören...für mich immer ein traum die Kurbel von ihm...


----------



## Punkrocker (20. November 2021)

@onkel_doc: Ja, die Kurbel, seufz..... ;0)
Mein Name steht seit ungefähr 5 Jahren auf Platz 2 der Bestellliste. Leider gehts da etwas schleppend vor sich. Aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt, haha.....


----------



## onkel_doc (20. November 2021)

Punkrocker schrieb:


> @onkel_doc: Ja, die Kurbel, seufz..... ;0)
> Mein Name steht seit ungefähr 5 Jahren auf Platz 2 der Bestellliste. Leider gehts da etwas schleppend vor sich. Aber die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt, haha.....


ich hätte da noch eine stahlkurbel...


----------



## Nordpol (20. November 2021)

So eine habe ich auch noch, aber in Gebrauch...


----------



## Punkrocker (20. November 2021)

Ui, was ist das denn für ne Kurbel?


----------



## Nordpol (20. November 2021)

Soweit ich mich erinnere gibt davon 10 Stck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (20. November 2021)

Hat die nicht irgendwer von hier gebaut? Den Schriftzug würde ich sofort abpulen


----------



## Nordpol (20. November 2021)

Ja, das war einer hier aus dem Forum, meine hat keinen Schriftzug...


----------



## Affekopp (20. November 2021)

@Punkrocker 
Kannst du ein paar Worte zum Rohrsatz verlieren? Woher kommt das Steuerrohr? 

Lebt das PunkPilot noch? 

Thx


----------



## a.nienie (20. November 2021)

Punkrocker schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, heute kann ich mal wieder was zu dieser wunderbaren Galerie hier beisteuern.
> Seit Jahren reifte in mir der Wunsch, ein robustes MTB für sportliche Langstrecken-Einsätze aufzubauen. Eines, mit dem man durch ein dünn besiedeltes Gebirge fahren kann, ohne Angst haben zu müssen, dass was kaputt geht. Und auch mal einen Marathon oder ein 24 h-Rennen.
> 
> Nur, wer sollte den Rahmen bauen? Ich bin ein großer Fan von DeKerf. Ich finde aber auch die Rahmen von Unique Cycles aus Leipzig toll. Da kam mir die Idee: Warum nicht einfach Sören von Unique fragen, ob er mir einen Rahmen mit „DeKerf"-Hinterbau fertigt?
> ...


bis auf den knick im unterrohr  @lupus_bhg ein traum. der dekerf hinterbau ist sahnig!


----------



## onkel_doc (20. November 2021)

Punkrocker schrieb:


> Ui, was ist das denn für ne Kurbel?


ist eine steelist...20stk gebaut...eine dsvon ist meine...einige in gebrauch...würde sie abgeben...


----------



## stöpsel84 (20. November 2021)

onkel_doc schrieb:


> ist eine steelist...20stk gebaut...eine dsvon ist meine...einige in gebrauch...würde sie abgeben...


Bestimmt unbezahlbar?


----------



## a.nienie (20. November 2021)

stöpsel84 schrieb:


> Bestimmt unbezahlbar?


dafür dass es eine kleinsterie war der preis ok.
es gibt übrigens 2 stück für 68er tretlager mit der kurzen welle.
leider hat sie am letzten cx rahmen nicht gepasst und für das tracklocross ist sie mir zu schaden...


----------



## Bindsteinracer (21. November 2021)

Punkrocker schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, heute kann ich mal wieder was zu dieser wunderbaren Galerie hier beisteuern.
> Seit Jahren reifte in mir der Wunsch, ein robustes MTB für sportliche Langstrecken-Einsätze aufzubauen. Eines, mit dem man durch ein dünn besiedeltes Gebirge fahren kann, ohne Angst haben zu müssen, dass was kaputt geht. Und auch mal einen Marathon oder ein 24 h-Rennen.
> 
> Nur, wer sollte den Rahmen bauen? Ich bin ein großer Fan von DeKerf. Ich finde aber auch die Rahmen von Unique Cycles aus Leipzig toll. Da kam mir die Idee: Warum nicht einfach Sören von Unique fragen, ob er mir einen Rahmen mit „DeKerf"-Hinterbau fertigt?
> ...


Darf man fragen 
Was das für eine Lenker/Vorbau Einheit ist?
Mfg


----------



## spider1750 (21. November 2021)

Das müsste ein Bontrager RSL MTB Lenker-Vorbau sein








						Bontrager RSL MTB Lenker-Vorbau | Trek Bikes (DE)
					

Steigere deine Bike-Erfahrung mit Bontrager RSL MTB Lenker-Vorbau.




					www.trekbikes.com


----------



## Punkrocker (21. November 2021)

> Darf man fragen
> Was das für eine Lenker/Vorbau Einheit ist?
> Mfg


Das ist die neue LVE von Bontrager. Kann man auf langen Kurbelstrecken auch mal schön innen greifen, die Ergonomie ist top. Leider muss ich mal gucken, wie ich die Lupine dran bekomme, da meine Lupine-Schelle ja für runde Lenker vorgesehen ist. Hmmmmm....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Punkrocker (21. November 2021)

> @Punkrocker
> Kannst du ein paar Worte zum Rohrsatz verlieren? Woher kommt das Steuerrohr?
> 
> Lebt das PunkPilot noch?
> ...


Hi Affekopp, das sind Columbus Zona-Rohre. 
Wo genau Sören das Steuerrohr her hat, kann ich nicht sagen bzw. ich habs wieder vergessen. Aber da war irgendeine Geschichte dahinter und es ist wohl etwas ganz besonderes, was man nicht an jeder Ecke bekommt.  
Ich hatte ihm nur mal mitgeteilt, dass ich fette Steuerrohre geil finde – auch bei Stahlrahmen. 
Und was das Pilot angelangt: Ja, das gibt es noch.


----------



## Affekopp (21. November 2021)

Punkrocker schrieb:


> (...) Wo genau Sören das Steuerrohr her hat, kann ich nicht sagen bzw. ich habs wieder vergessen. Aber da war irgendeine Geschichte dahinter und es ist wohl etwas ganz besonderes, was man nicht an jeder Ecke bekommt. (...)



Das Steuerrohr ist wirklich sehr schön ausgeführt mit dem schlanken „Kragen“


----------



## Bindsteinracer (21. November 2021)

Punkrocker schrieb:


> Das ist die neue LVE von Bontrager. Kann man auf langen Kurbelstrecken auch mal schön innen greifen, die Ergonomie ist top. Leider muss ich mal gucken, wie ich die Lupine dran bekomme, da meine Lupine-Schelle ja für runde Lenker vorgesehen ist. Hmmmmm....


Danke 
Bin direkt am überlegen mir den zu holen.
Muss man sich halt zu 100% sicher sein was Länge des „Vorbaus“betrifft.
Ärgerlich wenn’s nachher nicht passt…


----------



## onkel_doc (21. November 2021)

stöpsel84 schrieb:


> Bestimmt unbezahlbar?


würd ich so nicht sagen...falls sie an ein schönes projekt kommt wäre sie rel günstig zu bekommen...


----------



## gaggo (24. Dezember 2021)

Zu Weihnachten möchte mein Rentier........






sich auch noch schnell hier präsentieren.





Schließlich heißt es ganz offiziell "Rudolf"





und hat 97/98 in Italien das Licht der Welt erblickt......

Schöne Feiertage !


----------



## stöpsel84 (6. Februar 2022)

Bald wird aus diesem schönen Rahmen ein
XC Fully in neuen Glanz


----------



## Rolf (6. Februar 2022)

Glückwunsch, wunderschön


----------



## Nordpol (6. Februar 2022)




----------



## xc-mtb (7. Februar 2022)

stöpsel84 schrieb:


> Bald wird aus diesem schönen Rahmen ein
> XC Fully in neuen Glanz


Eine Schönheit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stöpsel84 (7. Februar 2022)

xc-mtb schrieb:


> Eine Schönheit


Und vor allem sehr sehr preiswert. 135€ inklusive Versand. Das war mehr als nur Glück!!!


----------



## CSB (7. Februar 2022)

stöpsel84 schrieb:


> Und vor allem sehr sehr preiswert. 135€ inklusive Versand.



Du Sau


----------



## xc-mtb (7. Februar 2022)

stöpsel84 schrieb:


> Und vor allem sehr sehr preiswert. 135€ inklusive Versand. Das war mehr als nur Glück!!!


Vor allem macht Florian ja die letzte Runde und dabei auch kein Stahl mehr. Schade das er vermutlich aufhört.


----------



## stöpsel84 (7. Februar 2022)

CSB schrieb:


> Du Sau


Das war mehr Glück als alles andere. Einfach mal der erste bei eBay Kleinanzeigen gewesen


----------



## gaggo (10. Februar 2022)

Omma sagte immer "was nichts kostet, taugt auch nichts"!

Hoffentlich hast du dir kein Fake aus Fernost Produktion gekauft. So wie ich mit meinem 105 Gramm s works Sattel für 18 Euro........









Gratulation !


----------



## stöpsel84 (10. Februar 2022)

gaggo schrieb:


> Omma sagte immer "was nichts kostet, taugt auch nichts"!
> 
> Hoffentlich hast du dir kein Fake aus Fernost Produktion gekauft. So wie ich mit meinem 105 Gramm s works Sattel für 18 Euro........
> 
> ...


Nee der ist original, hatte auch schon bei Florian angefragt zwecks Rahmennummer und neuem Decals. Das war einfach mal glück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nordpol (10. Februar 2022)

Ein S Works Sattel aus Fernost für 18€ muss ein Fake sein, da muss man nicht lange nachdenken.


----------



## gaggo (10. Februar 2022)

Ein Wiesmann Rahmen für 150 könnte auch ........

Der s works Sattel ist übrigens original 


Hättest Flori aber nicht stören müssen Stöpsel


----------



## stöpsel84 (11. Februar 2022)

gaggo schrieb:


> Ein Wiesmann Rahmen für 150 könnte auch ........
> 
> Der s works Sattel ist übrigens original
> 
> ...


Doch, brauch ja ein Satz neue decals.


----------



## stöpsel84 (25. Februar 2022)

So Rahmen vom Pulverbeschichter fertig, heut Abend geht es an den Aufbau


----------



## Schibbl (25. Februar 2022)

stöpsel84 schrieb:


> So Rahmen vom Pulverbeschichter fertig, heut Abend geht es an den Aufbau


Ach Heidenau, da war ich schon lange nicht mehr. Da scheinen die Wartezeiten sich mittlerweile echt gebessert zu haben.


Ich bin auf den Aufbau sehr gespannt.


----------



## stöpsel84 (25. Februar 2022)

Schibbl schrieb:


> Ach Heidenau, da war ich schon lange nicht mehr. Da scheinen die Wartezeiten sich mittlerweile echt gebessert zu haben.
> 
> 
> Ich bin auf den Aufbau sehr gespannt.


Das mit den Wartezeiten ist nur weil man den Herrn Schmieder persönlich kennt 😉


----------



## stöpsel84 (26. Februar 2022)

Nach 5h Arbeit und neuen Gabelschaft einpressen soweit erstmal fertig, nun fehlen nur noch die Decals


----------



## Schibbl (26. Februar 2022)

weiße Single Tracks oder besser DT 4.2 Felgen wären das Sahnehäubchen gewesen. Welche Farbe bekommen die Decals?


----------



## stöpsel84 (26. Februar 2022)

Weden auch zweifarbig, Hintergrund schwarz Vordergrund weiß


----------



## Pimper (28. Februar 2022)

stöpsel84 schrieb:


> Und vor allem sehr sehr preiswert. 135€ inklusive Versand.





Schade, daß er aufhört. Aber er hatte sich auch arg spezialisiert. Wenn man z.B. nur einen Rahmen und keine Scheibenbremsen wollte, hatte man schon ein Problem. Damit dürfte auch einer der wenigen echten Made in Germany Titanbauer aufhören. 

Nicht gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stöpsel84 (5. März 2022)

So nun sind auch die Decals auf dem Rahmen, die für die Gabel kommen heut Abend und der Lenker wird getauscht.


----------



## stöpsel84 (5. März 2022)

Fertig, so bleibt es.


----------



## stöpsel84 (7. März 2022)

Verkaufe ich gerade bei #eBayKleinanzeigen. Wie findest du das?








						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Dresden Leuben finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				




Kann wieder erworben werden, da ich ja mit dem Aufbau fertig bin und es nicht fahren werde.


----------



## Punkrocker (30. März 2022)

Hallo Leute, das Unique Cycle, welches ich unlängst mal hier im ersten Aufbauzustand gezeigt habe, ist inzwischen fertig und hat auch schon die ersten Ausfahrten hinter sich. Bin total happy mit dem Rad, da passt alles. Die „Plastik-Kurbeln" werden noch gegen White Industries in 170 mm getauscht, aber dann ist wirklich alles 100 Prozent! Und: Auch das Custom-Headbadge von Jen Green ist inzwischen auch da.
Bitte nicht vom Schnee irritieren lassen, die Standbilder habe ich vor ein paar Wochen beim letzten Aufbäumen des Winters gemacht.


----------



## sanderson-life (31. März 2022)

saugeiles Teil das Rädle 
würd ich genauso nehmen (vielleicht bis auf den Monostay...)


----------



## Triturbo (31. März 2022)

Was ein Hingucker, sehr feines Gerät


----------



## BigJohn (31. März 2022)

Punkrocker schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, das Unique Cycle, welches ich unlängst mal hier im ersten Aufbauzustand gezeigt habe, ist inzwischen fertig und hat auch schon die ersten Ausfahrten hinter sich. Bin total happy mit dem Rad, da passt alles. Die „Plastik-Kurbeln" werden noch gegen White Industries in 170 mm getauscht, aber dann ist wirklich alles 100 Prozent! Und: Auch das Custom-Headbadge von Jen Green ist inzwischen auch da.
> Bitte nicht vom Schnee irritieren lassen, die Standbilder habe ich vor ein paar Wochen beim letzten Aufbäumen des Winters gemacht.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1448571
> ...



Stark. Eigentlich gibts zu dem Rad nichts zu sagen, aber eine RX4 würde sich (da als FM und PM verfügbar) sehr gut an dem Rad machen.


----------



## Punkrocker (31. März 2022)

@BigJohn: Hey, danke! Du meinst Hope-Bremsen? Ja, könnte gut aussehen. In Purple.


----------



## gaggo (31. März 2022)

Ganz ehrlich Henri: Ich würde es nicht übers Herz bringen, dieses Bike zu quälen und einzusauen, wenn es denn meines wäre...... Es wäre mir "leider" zu schade! Tolles Teil👌🚵🥰


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Punkrocker (31. März 2022)

@gaggo: Ja, kann ich verstehen. Es stand auch erst ein paar Wochen lang in der Wohnung, bis ich mich durchringen konnte, es einzuweihen. Bei mir ist es aber so, dass ich erst durch gemeinsame Erlebnisse und Touren eine richtige Verbindung bekomme zu Bikes. Und wenn der Lack mal hin ist, kann man es ja neu lackieren lassen. Das sind ja überschaubare Kosten und bei Stahlrahmen ist das problemlos möglich.


----------



## Stephan Weniger (1. April 2022)

Ein sehr schönes Rad! Gefällt mir sehr und Stahl ist definitiv nicht tot!


----------



## steiltyp (2. April 2022)

Einmal für alles (theoretisch, es stehen natürlich noch andere im Stall).
Primäre Nutzung zum Anhänger ziehen mit lowrider und Gepäck.


----------



## onkel_doc (5. April 2022)

Punkrocker schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, das Unique Cycle, welches ich unlängst mal hier im ersten Aufbauzustand gezeigt habe, ist inzwischen fertig und hat auch schon die ersten Ausfahrten hinter sich. Bin total happy mit dem Rad, da passt alles. Die „Plastik-Kurbeln" werden noch gegen White Industries in 170 mm getauscht, aber dann ist wirklich alles 100 Prozent! Und: Auch das Custom-Headbadge von Jen Green ist inzwischen auch da.
> Bitte nicht vom Schnee irritieren lassen, die Standbilder habe ich vor ein paar Wochen beim letzten Aufbäumen des Winters gemacht.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1448571
> ...


schönes radl...muss ich mal in echt anschauen


----------



## Kittie (6. April 2022)

Soooo .... Winter ist rum und die Projekte sind durch. Mal sehen, wie, wann und wie oft sie gefahren werden.
Der Monstercrosser auf jeden Fall - viel, weil das einiges an Sentimentalität dran hängt.

DMR Switchback mit den meisten Teilen vom Rocky (weil viel zu groß als "normales MTB")




Rocky Mountain welches mir deutlich zu groß war, aber als SSP M-Crosser schon fast perfekt


----------



## cluso (15. April 2022)

Triturbo schrieb:


> Was ein Hingucker, sehr feines Gerät



Was für ein cooles Rad...der Monostay ist ja der Hammer.

Aber (!)...  ....feinste und seltenste Custom-Teile und dann eine normale Level-Bremse (okay die funktionieren gut) und ein ordinärer Shimano Adapter verbauen...nee nee nee..






Edit: Herrlich schrulliges Rocky...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oscar (21. April 2022)

Pimper schrieb:


> Den Chaka Pele hat ja mittlerweile jede Sau...
> 
> .


Haha, ich hab auch noch einen!

Aufgebaut 2011 oder 2012 ursprünglich für die Stadt mit X7/X9 Gripshift, passender Starrgabel, RaceFace Evolve-Parts, einer obskuren Octalink-Kurbel und Raceline-HS33. Damals hatte ich sogar einen 580er Lenker mit Hörnchen dran! Als Reifen dann schmale Kojaks 👍

Kürzlich habe ich einen 710er RaceFace-Riser und die (auch schon uralten) Shimano 525-Bremsen von meinem Fully angeschraubt. Dazu gab es Golden Moth-Sticker, inspiriert von Breaking Bad, und abgeschnittene X0-Schraubgriffe von SRAM.

Das Rad ist weder besonders leicht, edel oder schnell, aber ich mag es. Vor allem habe ich darauf nach längerer Pause den Spaß am Mountainbike wiederentdeckt. Das schweißt zusammen 😊

Nächste Schritte:
1. Putzen 😬
2. Gescheite Bilder machen
3. Eventuell die Marzocchi MX Comp ebenfalls aus meinem Fully klauen. Noch so ein Gerät, das kaum totzukriegen ist… 😉


----------



## jkarwath (25. April 2022)

Kona Hot @ 1x10


----------



## Kittie (25. April 2022)

Der Lenker macht das ganze so .... "dynamisch" Cool


----------



## jkarwath (25. April 2022)

Da war jahrelang ein 560mm Race Face Flatbar dran mit 135mm 0° Vorbau. Aber irgendwie komm ich damit nicht mehr klar. Jedesmal wenn ich vom Fully mal wieder auf das Hot gewechselt hab dachte ich, mir hätte wer am Lenker gesägt 
Mit dem aktuellen breiten Lenker fährt sich das Rad wieder recht "modern"...


----------



## jkarwath (25. April 2022)

GT Richter @ 3x7


----------



## raun (28. April 2022)

Agiler und schneller als so mach neues Radl.


----------

